# Fury in Israel Over Obama's Mossad 'Lies'



## Jroc

The liar and chief strikes again...




> *Senior Israeli says 'friends don't act like this' after Mossad Head denies US claim that he opposed Iran sanctions in talk with senators.*
> 
> 
> A senior Israeli official delivered an uncommonly harsh attack on US President Barack Obama's administration Thursday evening, following theAmerican report that alleged that Mossad Head Tamir Pardo had warned US senators against further Iran sanctions, in contradiction of Israel's official stance.
> 
> 
> "The fraudulent claims against the Mossad Head were raised by theAmericans yesterday, despite a message that had been transmitted to them on Tuesday by Intelligence Minister [Yuval] Steintz,” the senior Israeli source told _Channel 2_ news.
> 
> 
> He added that Israel had gone over the minutes of the meeting between Pardo and the delegation of senators, and that Pardo had not said what was attributed to him.
> 
> 
> 
> "Leaking the Mossad Head's statements, even if they had not been falsified, is a serious breach of all the rules,” the senior source added. “Friends do not behave like this. Information from a secret meeting must not leak out.”
> 
> Pardo denied on Thursday the report – which was carried by _Bloomberg_ news – claiming that the Mossad disagrees with Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu about the need to press new sanctions on Iran


.
*
*


> The report said that Mossad officials advised US senators who were visiting Israel recently to hold off on further Iran sanctions, saying that they would hamper, not help, efforts to persuade Iran to give up or allow full international supervision of its nuclear program.
> 
> 
> 
> "The Head of Mossad did not say that he opposes additional sanctions on Iran,” said the spy agency Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> "Mossad Head Tamir Pardo met on January 19, 2015, with a delegation of US senators,” Mossad said in a statement. “The meeting was held at the request of the senators and with the prime minister's approval. At the meeting, the Head of Mossad stressed the extraordinary effectiveness of the sanctions that have been placed on Iran for several years in bringing Iran to the negotiating table*.”*



Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## TheOldSchool

It's amazing that Israel chastises the U.S. so frequently.  Don't bite the, and btw ONLY, hand that feeds you Israel.


----------



## Vigilante

TheOldSchool said:


> It's amazing that Israel chastises the U.S. so frequently.  Don't bite the, and btw ONLY, hand that feeds you Israel.


Perhaps if America wasn't run by a muslim sympathizer, things would be different!


----------



## Jroc

TheOldSchool said:


> It's amazing that Israel chastises the U.S. so frequently.  Don't bite the, and btw ONLY, hand that feeds you Israel.




Obama isn't the U.S. He's a temporary piece of shit....I mean president


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TheOldSchool

Jroc said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing that Israel chastises the U.S. so frequently.  Don't bite the, and btw ONLY, hand that feeds you Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama isn't the U.S. He's a temporary piece of shit....I mean president
Click to expand...

Good job summing up Israeli foreign policy


----------



## Vigilante

We see the future.... It is good news, and bad!


----------



## Roudy




----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> The liar and chief strikes again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Senior Israeli says 'friends don't act like this' after Mossad Head denies US claim that he opposed Iran sanctions in talk with senators.*
> 
> 
> A senior Israeli official delivered an uncommonly harsh attack on US President Barack Obama's administration Thursday evening, following theAmerican report that alleged that Mossad Head Tamir Pardo had warned US senators against further Iran sanctions, in contradiction of Israel's official stance.
> 
> 
> "The fraudulent claims against the Mossad Head were raised by theAmericans yesterday, despite a message that had been transmitted to them on Tuesday by Intelligence Minister [Yuval] Steintz,” the senior Israeli source told _Channel 2_ news.
> 
> 
> He added that Israel had gone over the minutes of the meeting between Pardo and the delegation of senators, and that Pardo had not said what was attributed to him.
> 
> 
> 
> "Leaking the Mossad Head's statements, even if they had not been falsified, is a serious breach of all the rules,” the senior source added. “Friends do not behave like this. Information from a secret meeting must not leak out.”
> 
> Pardo denied on Thursday the report – which was carried by _Bloomberg_ news – claiming that the Mossad disagrees with Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu about the need to press new sanctions on Iran
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The report said that Mossad officials advised US senators who were visiting Israel recently to hold off on further Iran sanctions, saying that they would hamper, not help, efforts to persuade Iran to give up or allow full international supervision of its nuclear program.
> 
> 
> 
> "The Head of Mossad did not say that he opposes additional sanctions on Iran,” said the spy agency Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> "Mossad Head Tamir Pardo met on January 19, 2015, with a delegation of US senators,” Mossad said in a statement. “The meeting was held at the request of the senators and with the prime minister's approval. At the meeting, the Head of Mossad stressed the extraordinary effectiveness of the sanctions that have been placed on Iran for several years in bringing Iran to the negotiating table*.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
Click to expand...

Who gives a fug if they are in a fury?  I could give 2 shits.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Roudy said:


>


Bibi sure is doing a fantastic job gaining allies for Israel.  Great choice for a PM


----------



## Roudy

Obama has become irrelevant and no longer represents the will of the American people, who are clearly behind Israel.  Even his fellow democrats are pissing on him now.


----------



## Asclepias

Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.


----------



## cnm

Vigilante said:


> Perhaps if America wasn't run by a muslim sympathizer, things would be different!


No, it would still be the only hand that feeds Israel, no difference.


----------



## Penelope

Roudy said:


> Obama has become irrelevant and no longer represents the will of the American people, who are clearly behind Israel.  Even his fellow democrats are pissing on him now.



Speak for yourself.

Maybe the Mossad agent is lying, which is most likely.


----------



## Roudy

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has become irrelevant and no longer represents the will of the American people, who are clearly behind Israel.  Even his fellow democrats are pissing on him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> Maybe the Mossad agent is lying, which is most likely.
Click to expand...


I am speaking for the vast majority of Americans that stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel against IslamoNazis. We know who you stand for.


----------



## Penelope

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has become irrelevant and no longer represents the will of the American people, who are clearly behind Israel.  Even his fellow democrats are pissing on him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> Maybe the Mossad agent is lying, which is most likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am speaking for the vast majority of Americans that stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel against IslamoNazis. We know who you stand for.
Click to expand...


you mean the Hagee groupies, and the Zionist in and around congress?
The so holy Evan Christians who believe all Jews need to return to Israel so Jesus came come in the clouds, those ones?


----------



## Roudy

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has become irrelevant and no longer represents the will of the American people, who are clearly behind Israel.  Even his fellow democrats are pissing on him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> Maybe the Mossad agent is lying, which is most likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am speaking for the vast majority of Americans that stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel against IslamoNazis. We know who you stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean the Hagee groupies, and the Zionist in and around congress?
> The so holy Evan Christians who believe all Jews need to return to Israel so Jesus came come in the clouds, those ones?
Click to expand...


No I mean vast majority of American public, including Christian conservatives.  Take a look at the Gallup and other polls and get back to me if they don't indicate that overwhelming majority of Americans strongly support Israel.


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liar and chief strikes again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Senior Israeli says 'friends don't act like this' after Mossad Head denies US claim that he opposed Iran sanctions in talk with senators.*
> 
> 
> A senior Israeli official delivered an uncommonly harsh attack on US President Barack Obama's administration Thursday evening, following theAmerican report that alleged that Mossad Head Tamir Pardo had warned US senators against further Iran sanctions, in contradiction of Israel's official stance.
> 
> 
> "The fraudulent claims against the Mossad Head were raised by theAmericans yesterday, despite a message that had been transmitted to them on Tuesday by Intelligence Minister [Yuval] Steintz,” the senior Israeli source told _Channel 2_ news.
> 
> 
> He added that Israel had gone over the minutes of the meeting between Pardo and the delegation of senators, and that Pardo had not said what was attributed to him.
> 
> 
> 
> "Leaking the Mossad Head's statements, even if they had not been falsified, is a serious breach of all the rules,” the senior source added. “Friends do not behave like this. Information from a secret meeting must not leak out.”
> 
> Pardo denied on Thursday the report – which was carried by _Bloomberg_ news – claiming that the Mossad disagrees with Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu about the need to press new sanctions on Iran
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The report said that Mossad officials advised US senators who were visiting Israel recently to hold off on further Iran sanctions, saying that they would hamper, not help, efforts to persuade Iran to give up or allow full international supervision of its nuclear program.
> 
> 
> 
> "The Head of Mossad did not say that he opposes additional sanctions on Iran,” said the spy agency Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mossad Head Tamir Pardo met on January 19, 2015, with a delegation of US senators,” Mossad said in a statement. “The meeting was held at the request of the senators and with the prime minister's approval. At the meeting, the Head of Mossad stressed the extraordinary effectiveness of the sanctions that have been placed on Iran for several years in bringing Iran to the negotiating table*.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a fug if they are in a fury?  I could give 2 shits.
Click to expand...


Then why'd you comment?


----------



## Penelope

I'm not sure who Menedez is  but yes its their perceptions,  how it is perceived, and they are the ones perceiving our actions. I mean the Israel government says it perceives that Iran is a threat to them, well that is just a matter of Israel's perception, whereas Iran in reality is not a threat. So yes we do need to be concerned in how our actions are perceived.


----------



## Jroc

I expect Obama to soon declare a great deal with Iran...While they continue to progress on their nuclear program


----------



## Vigilante

cnm said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if America wasn't run by a muslim sympathizer, things would be different!
> 
> 
> 
> No, it would still be the only hand that feeds Israel, no difference.
Click to expand...


Yes, so says a muslim terrorist supporter!...You need to post more where people can get at you, instead of staying mostly in that Obama thread with all the sycophants!


----------



## RandomVariable

Penelope said:


> I'm not sure who Menedez is  but yes its their perceptions,  how it is perceived, and they are the ones perceiving our actions. I mean the Israel government says it perceives that Iran is a threat to them, well that is just a matter of Israel's perception, whereas Iran in reality is not a threat. So yes we do need to be concerned in how our actions are perceived.


WHAT???


----------



## Penelope

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has become irrelevant and no longer represents the will of the American people, who are clearly behind Israel.  Even his fellow democrats are pissing on him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> Maybe the Mossad agent is lying, which is most likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am speaking for the vast majority of Americans that stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel against IslamoNazis. We know who you stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean the Hagee groupies, and the Zionist in and around congress?
> The so holy Evan Christians who believe all Jews need to return to Israel so Jesus came come in the clouds, those ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I mean vast majority of American public, including Christian conservatives.  Take a look at the Gallup and other polls and get back to me if they don't indicate that overwhelming majority of Americans strongly support Israel.
Click to expand...


I really want Israel to work for the Israelites over there, but I will not condone their actions against the Pals and their false flag ops and their push to attack Iran and their interference in our government. Israel does not put us first, does it, we really *do not owe Israel* anything.

When Boner invited Bibi and Bibi is coming that is it, never in all the years watching this crap have I seen anything like this. Israel should not be even considered in the matter with Iran unless as an ally of ours they are being attacked, and they are not.

Most americans that support Israel are either mainly Jews themselves or do not read the news.


----------



## Penelope

RandomVariable said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who Menedez is  but yes its their perceptions,  how it is perceived, and they are the ones perceiving our actions. I mean the Israel government says it perceives that Iran is a threat to them, well that is just a matter of Israel's perception, whereas Iran in reality is not a threat. So yes we do need to be concerned in how our actions are perceived.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???
Click to expand...


In response to the video.


----------



## RandomVariable

Penelope said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who Menedez is  but yes its their perceptions,  how it is perceived, and they are the ones perceiving our actions. I mean the Israel government says it perceives that Iran is a threat to them, well that is just a matter of Israel's perception, whereas Iran in reality is not a threat. So yes we do need to be concerned in how our actions are perceived.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In response to the video.
Click to expand...

Iran is not a threat to Israel?


----------



## Jroc

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has become irrelevant and no longer represents the will of the American people, who are clearly behind Israel.  Even his fellow democrats are pissing on him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> Maybe the Mossad agent is lying, which is most likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am speaking for the vast majority of Americans that stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel against IslamoNazis. We know who you stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean the Hagee groupies, and the Zionist in and around congress?
> The so holy Evan Christians who believe all Jews need to return to Israel so Jesus came come in the clouds, those ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I mean vast majority of American public, including Christian conservatives.  Take a look at the Gallup and other polls and get back to me if they don't indicate that overwhelming majority of Americans strongly support Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want Israel to work for the Israelites over there, but I will not condone their actions against the Pals and their false flag ops and their push to attack Iran and their interference in our government. Israel does not put us first, does it, we really *do not owe Israel* anything.
> 
> When Boner invited Bibi and Bibi is coming that is it, never in all the years watching this crap have I seen anything like this. Israel should not be even considered in the matter with Iran unless as an ally of ours they are being attacked, and they are not.
> 
> Most americans that support Israel are either mainly Jews themselves or do not read the news.
Click to expand...


Pew Research poll US public support for Israel at near record highs - Diplomacy Politics - Jerusalem Post


----------



## Jroc

RandomVariable said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who Menedez is  but yes its their perceptions,  how it is perceived, and they are the ones perceiving our actions. I mean the Israel government says it perceives that Iran is a threat to them, well that is just a matter of Israel's perception, whereas Iran in reality is not a threat. So yes we do need to be concerned in how our actions are perceived.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In response to the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is not a threat to Israel?
Click to expand...


Of course, thats why she likes them


----------



## RandomVariable

Jroc said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who Menedez is  but yes its their perceptions,  how it is perceived, and they are the ones perceiving our actions. I mean the Israel government says it perceives that Iran is a threat to them, well that is just a matter of Israel's perception, whereas Iran in reality is not a threat. So yes we do need to be concerned in how our actions are perceived.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In response to the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is not a threat to Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, thats why she likes them
Click to expand...

Is there any possible scenario where Iran would use a nuclear bomb in a purely defensive manner? Why is it they want that bomb so dang bad?


----------



## Jroc

RandomVariable said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who Menedez is  but yes its their perceptions,  how it is perceived, and they are the ones perceiving our actions. I mean the Israel government says it perceives that Iran is a threat to them, well that is just a matter of Israel's perception, whereas Iran in reality is not a threat. So yes we do need to be concerned in how our actions are perceived.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In response to the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is not a threat to Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, thats why she likes them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there any possible scenario where Iran would use a nuclear bomb in a purely defensive manner? Why is it they want that bomb so dang bad?
Click to expand...


They're expanding their power in the region. Once they have nukes all bets are off. It'd be the first religious, fundamentalist, regime with nuclear weapons


----------



## RandomVariable

Jroc said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In response to the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is not a threat to Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, thats why she likes them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there any possible scenario where Iran would use a nuclear bomb in a purely defensive manner? Why is it they want that bomb so dang bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're expanding their power in the region. Once they have nukes all bets are off. It'd be the first religious, fundamentalist, regime with nuclear weapons
Click to expand...

They are both the Persian Empire and the true followers of Ali. They see the West as faltering under its own inherent weaknesses. They see a future where Persia rules the region once again. They are under no disillusionment that a major war will probably be needed to get there. Iran just joined into a defence alliance with Russia, who is also in alliance with China. Iran is the only non-nuclear of the three.


----------



## Roudy

Penelope said:


> I'm not sure who Menedez is  but yes its their perceptions,  how it is perceived, and they are the ones perceiving our actions. I mean the Israel government says it perceives that Iran is a threat to them, well that is just a matter of Israel's perception, whereas Iran in reality is not a threat. So yes we do need to be concerned in how our actions are perceived.



Menendez is a Democrat Senator. It doesn't get worse than this for Obama, for a Democrat senator to accuse a Democrat administration of repeating Iranian talking points, in essence, treason.

Iran is ruled by a terrorist regime of radical Islamic clerics. That is how they are perceived by the US, Israel and the West.  And there's no way they're going to get anywhere close to a nuclear weapon.


----------



## Roudy

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has become irrelevant and no longer represents the will of the American people, who are clearly behind Israel.  Even his fellow democrats are pissing on him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> Maybe the Mossad agent is lying, which is most likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am speaking for the vast majority of Americans that stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel against IslamoNazis. We know who you stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean the Hagee groupies, and the Zionist in and around congress?
> The so holy Evan Christians who believe all Jews need to return to Israel so Jesus came come in the clouds, those ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I mean vast majority of American public, including Christian conservatives.  Take a look at the Gallup and other polls and get back to me if they don't indicate that overwhelming majority of Americans strongly support Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want Israel to work for the Israelites over there, but I will not condone their actions against the Pals and their false flag ops and their push to attack Iran and their interference in our government. Israel does not put us first, does it, we really *do not owe Israel* anything.
> 
> When Boner invited Bibi and Bibi is coming that is it, never in all the years watching this crap have I seen anything like this. Israel should not be even considered in the matter with Iran unless as an ally of ours they are being attacked, and they are not.
> 
> Most americans that support Israel are either mainly Jews themselves or do not read the news.
Click to expand...


So most Americans are either Jews, or ignorant eh?  Last I checked the population of a Jews in the US was about five million. 

And when Nancy Pelosi and her gang went to Syria without notifying Bush and had a meeting with Assad, I'm sure that also upset you just as much. 

Amazing how ignorant and fulla shit these whiney terrorist lovers are.


----------



## Penelope

Yes they are brainwashed by the likes of Hagee among others, and they read the headlines and listen to yahoos on TV talk about Iran, now I ask

since we all know Israel has nuclear weapons and refuses to

let the IAEA in to check them, that is more scary since the IAEA is watching Iran like a hawk, so you PM is way out of line here. He is a loose canon along with your PM of Defense , and for them to even talk about Iran is unreal, since at this point in time Israel is more of a threat.

So instead of working with Iran they want more sanctions but that isn't enough, then will it be,  Iran will not allow the IAEA in  and then Israel will say we have to attack them, as we have no idea what they are doing.

Do you really think Obama and his advisors are so stupid and the IAEA, which Israel wont allow in, to not keep on top of Iran.

Be more afraid of the terrorist gov of Israel that has nukes at their fingertips, I know I am.


Monitoring and Verification in Iran International Atomic Energy Agency


----------



## RandomVariable

Penelope said:


> Yes they are brainwashed by the likes of Hagee among others, and they read the headlines and listen to yahoos on TV talk about Iran, now I ask
> 
> since we all know Israel has nuclear weapons and refuses to
> 
> let the IAEA in to check them, that is more scary since the IAEA is watching Iran like a hawk, so you PM is way out of line here. He is a loose canon along with your PM of Defense , and for them to even talk about Iran is unreal, since at this point in time Israel is more of a threat.
> 
> So instead of working with Iran they want more sanctions but that isn't enough, then will it be,  Iran will not allow the IAEA in  and then Israel will say we have to attack them, as we have no idea what they are doing.
> 
> Do you really think Obama and his advisors are so stupid and the IAEA, which Israel wont allow in, to not keep on top of Iran.
> 
> Be more afraid of the terrorist gov of Israel that has nukes at their fingertips, I know I am.
> 
> 
> Monitoring and Verification in Iran International Atomic Energy Agency


If at the end of every post I made I put "Death to Penelope" would you consider me a threat?


----------



## RandomVariable

Something I just read:
In San'a, which Houthis seized during their offensive in September, thousands of supporters converged on the capital’s airport road. They raised green flags and banners proclaiming their slogan—“Death to America, death to Israel, a curse on the Jews and victory to Islam”—a variation of a popular Iranian slogan often chanted by Shiite militants in Iraq and supporters of Lebanon’s Hezbollah.
Thousands Demonstrate Across Yemen - WSJ​


----------



## Penelope

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> Maybe the Mossad agent is lying, which is most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for the vast majority of Americans that stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel against IslamoNazis. We know who you stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean the Hagee groupies, and the Zionist in and around congress?
> The so holy Evan Christians who believe all Jews need to return to Israel so Jesus came come in the clouds, those ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I mean vast majority of American public, including Christian conservatives.  Take a look at the Gallup and other polls and get back to me if they don't indicate that overwhelming majority of Americans strongly support Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want Israel to work for the Israelites over there, but I will not condone their actions against the Pals and their false flag ops and their push to attack Iran and their interference in our government. Israel does not put us first, does it, we really *do not owe Israel* anything.
> 
> When Boner invited Bibi and Bibi is coming that is it, never in all the years watching this crap have I seen anything like this. Israel should not be even considered in the matter with Iran unless as an ally of ours they are being attacked, and they are not.
> 
> Most americans that support Israel are either mainly Jews themselves or do not read the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So most Americans are either Jews, or ignorant eh?  Last I checked the population of a Jews in the US was about five million.
> 
> And when Nancy Pelosi and her gang went to Syria without notifying Bush and had a meeting with Assad, I'm sure that also upset you just as much.
> 
> Amazing how ignorant and fulla shit these whiney terrorist lovers are.
Click to expand...


The only reason we are in Syria now is due to Israel, the same reason we did Iraq.  Divide and Concur, this was all planned out before 01, and Obama is not really pulling the strings but he is not bowing down to Israel like expected as the President, and oh that is making them made. Bonner is maybe making a run for Presidency the way he is sucking up. You confuse as a Dem lover, I'm not a fan of Pelosi or Hillary.


----------



## Penelope

RandomVariable said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are brainwashed by the likes of Hagee among others, and they read the headlines and listen to yahoos on TV talk about Iran, now I ask
> 
> since we all know Israel has nuclear weapons and refuses to
> 
> let the IAEA in to check them, that is more scary since the IAEA is watching Iran like a hawk, so you PM is way out of line here. He is a loose canon along with your PM of Defense , and for them to even talk about Iran is unreal, since at this point in time Israel is more of a threat.
> 
> So instead of working with Iran they want more sanctions but that isn't enough, then will it be,  Iran will not allow the IAEA in  and then Israel will say we have to attack them, as we have no idea what they are doing.
> 
> Do you really think Obama and his advisors are so stupid and the IAEA, which Israel wont allow in, to not keep on top of Iran.
> 
> Be more afraid of the terrorist gov of Israel that has nukes at their fingertips, I know I am.
> 
> 
> Monitoring and Verification in Iran International Atomic Energy Agency
> 
> 
> 
> If at the end of every post I made I put "Death to Penelope" would you consider me a threat?
Click to expand...


If at the end of every post I put
"We need to attack Iran" would you consider me a threat?

(no you would agree)


----------



## RandomVariable

Penelope said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are brainwashed by the likes of Hagee among others, and they read the headlines and listen to yahoos on TV talk about Iran, now I ask
> 
> since we all know Israel has nuclear weapons and refuses to
> 
> let the IAEA in to check them, that is more scary since the IAEA is watching Iran like a hawk, so you PM is way out of line here. He is a loose canon along with your PM of Defense , and for them to even talk about Iran is unreal, since at this point in time Israel is more of a threat.
> 
> So instead of working with Iran they want more sanctions but that isn't enough, then will it be,  Iran will not allow the IAEA in  and then Israel will say we have to attack them, as we have no idea what they are doing.
> 
> Do you really think Obama and his advisors are so stupid and the IAEA, which Israel wont allow in, to not keep on top of Iran.
> 
> Be more afraid of the terrorist gov of Israel that has nukes at their fingertips, I know I am.
> 
> 
> Monitoring and Verification in Iran International Atomic Energy Agency
> 
> 
> 
> If at the end of every post I made I put "Death to Penelope" would you consider me a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If at the end of every post I put
> "We need to attack Iran" would you consider me a threat?
> 
> (no you would agree)
Click to expand...

You have no idea how annoying I find replies to posts with some stupid counter-question. Save yourself some time and just don't reply if that is all you have to say.


----------



## Penelope

RandomVariable said:


> Something I just read:
> In San'a, which Houthis seized during their offensive in September, thousands of supporters converged on the capital’s airport road. They raised green flags and banners proclaiming their slogan—“Death to America, death to Israel, a curse on the Jews and victory to Islam”—a variation of a popular Iranian slogan often chanted by Shiite militants in Iraq and supporters of Lebanon’s Hezbollah.
> Thousands Demonstrate Across Yemen - WSJ​



Got another source, the WSJ is bias and I do not want to spend money on it.


----------



## irosie91

oh gee----Penelope is afraid of Israel.    !!!!     she also seems afraid to learn English         I wonder what  "divide and concur" 
means in her language.      Sounds like a divorce settlement


----------



## Penelope

RandomVariable said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are brainwashed by the likes of Hagee among others, and they read the headlines and listen to yahoos on TV talk about Iran, now I ask
> 
> since we all know Israel has nuclear weapons and refuses to
> 
> let the IAEA in to check them, that is more scary since the IAEA is watching Iran like a hawk, so you PM is way out of line here. He is a loose canon along with your PM of Defense , and for them to even talk about Iran is unreal, since at this point in time Israel is more of a threat.
> 
> So instead of working with Iran they want more sanctions but that isn't enough, then will it be,  Iran will not allow the IAEA in  and then Israel will say we have to attack them, as we have no idea what they are doing.
> 
> Do you really think Obama and his advisors are so stupid and the IAEA, which Israel wont allow in, to not keep on top of Iran.
> 
> Be more afraid of the terrorist gov of Israel that has nukes at their fingertips, I know I am.
> 
> 
> Monitoring and Verification in Iran International Atomic Energy Agency
> 
> 
> 
> If at the end of every post I made I put "Death to Penelope" would you consider me a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If at the end of every post I put
> "We need to attack Iran" would you consider me a threat?
> 
> (no you would agree)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea how annoying I find replies to posts with some stupid counter-question. Save yourself some time and just don't reply if that is all you have to say.
Click to expand...


I can imagine how Iran feels knowing Israel has nukes and hates them.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> oh gee----Penelope is afraid of Israel.    !!!!     she also seems afraid to learn English         I wonder what  "divide and concur"
> means in her language.      Sounds like a divorce settlement



Thanks Irosie , Divide and Conquer"  is how war is won, Jews are good at it.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are brainwashed by the likes of Hagee among others, and they read the headlines and listen to yahoos on TV talk about Iran, now I ask
> 
> since we all know Israel has nuclear weapons and refuses to
> 
> let the IAEA in to check them, that is more scary since the IAEA is watching Iran like a hawk, so you PM is way out of line here. He is a loose canon along with your PM of Defense , and for them to even talk about Iran is unreal, since at this point in time Israel is more of a threat.
> 
> So instead of working with Iran they want more sanctions but that isn't enough, then will it be,  Iran will not allow the IAEA in  and then Israel will say we have to attack them, as we have no idea what they are doing.
> 
> Do you really think Obama and his advisors are so stupid and the IAEA, which Israel wont allow in, to not keep on top of Iran.
> 
> Be more afraid of the terrorist gov of Israel that has nukes at their fingertips, I know I am.
> 
> 
> Monitoring and Verification in Iran International Atomic Energy Agency
> 
> 
> 
> If at the end of every post I made I put "Death to Penelope" would you consider me a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If at the end of every post I put
> "We need to attack Iran" would you consider me a threat?
> 
> (no you would agree)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea how annoying I find replies to posts with some stupid counter-question. Save yourself some time and just don't reply if that is all you have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can imagine how Iran feels knowing Israel has nukes and hates them.
Click to expand...


can you imagine how  Saudi Arabia feels ------knowing Iran wants to have nukes?     I will help you to understand-----
Iran is more of a threat to Saudi Arabia than it is to Israel. 
The last people to want Iran to have anything including water---are the saudis


----------



## RandomVariable

Penelope said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I just read:
> In San'a, which Houthis seized during their offensive in September, thousands of supporters converged on the capital’s airport road. They raised green flags and banners proclaiming their slogan—“Death to America, death to Israel, a curse on the Jews and victory to Islam”—a variation of a popular Iranian slogan often chanted by Shiite militants in Iraq and supporters of Lebanon’s Hezbollah.
> Thousands Demonstrate Across Yemen - WSJ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another source, the WSJ is bias and I do not want to spend money on it.
Click to expand...

Source for what? You do not think that was their slogan or that is variation of a popular Iranian slogan or that it is chanted by supporters of Hezbollah? What do you want me to source?


----------



## RandomVariable

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee----Penelope is afraid of Israel.    !!!!     she also seems afraid to learn English         I wonder what  "divide and concur"
> means in her language.      Sounds like a divorce settlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Irosie , Divide and Conquer"  is how war is won, Jews are good at it.
Click to expand...

Your citizen-of-Iran paranoia is beginning to show through.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee----Penelope is afraid of Israel.    !!!!     she also seems afraid to learn English         I wonder what  "divide and concur"
> means in her language.      Sounds like a divorce settlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Irosie , Divide and Conquer"  is how war is won, Jews are good at it.
Click to expand...


You got it wrong again  Penelope       the word is CONQUOR. 
now-----go ask your handler for an example of jews when
they were engaged in warfare------using the technique of
DIVIDE AND CONQUOR.     To help you out-----generally
your islamo-Nazi propaganda makes the point that the BRITISH EMPIRE was built on that technique-----try to
study your shit a bit more


----------



## irosie91

RandomVariable said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee----Penelope is afraid of Israel.    !!!!     she also seems afraid to learn English         I wonder what  "divide and concur"
> means in her language.      Sounds like a divorce settlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Irosie , Divide and Conquer"  is how war is won, Jews are good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your citizen-of-Iran paranoia is beginning to show through.
Click to expand...


You think Penelope is Iranian?      I don't-----I have never
met a stupid Iranian-----not that stupid.     Most of the people
who leave Iran are of the intelligentsia


----------



## RandomVariable

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee----Penelope is afraid of Israel.    !!!!     she also seems afraid to learn English         I wonder what  "divide and concur"
> means in her language.      Sounds like a divorce settlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Irosie , Divide and Conquer"  is how war is won, Jews are good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your citizen-of-Iran paranoia is beginning to show through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Penelope is Iranian?      I don't-----I have never
> met a stupid Iranian-----not that stupid.     Most of the people
> who leave Iran are of the intelligentsia
Click to expand...

Intelligence and paranoia are usually complementary.


----------



## irosie91

RandomVariable said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I just read:
> In San'a, which Houthis seized during their offensive in September, thousands of supporters converged on the capital’s airport road. They raised green flags and banners proclaiming their slogan—“Death to America, death to Israel, a curse on the Jews and victory to Islam”—a variation of a popular Iranian slogan often chanted by Shiite militants in Iraq and supporters of Lebanon’s Hezbollah.
> Thousands Demonstrate Across Yemen - WSJ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another source, the WSJ is bias and I do not want to spend money on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source for what? You do not think that was their slogan or that is variation of a popular Iranian slogan or that it is chanted by supporters of Hezbollah? What do you want me to source?
Click to expand...


I will help  Penelope.     she is not afraid of me.   Penelope dear-------Yemen is a SUNNI country.    Shiites are an
impoverished minority over there.     SUDDENLY THEY ARE ARMED------which is quite a feat for impoverished illiterates
in Yemen     SUDDENLY  they are STRONG------I will help you understand------they are being created as a fighting
force BY IRAN  ------got that-----not by Israel and not by jews in Brooklyn      by  IRAN.    Saudi Arabia is so impressed that they are building a mock-up of THE GREAT WALL OF CHINA-----on their border with Yemen-----yemen---the land of the starving has Saudi Arabia on edge


----------



## irosie91

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee----Penelope is afraid of Israel.    !!!!     she also seems afraid to learn English         I wonder what  "divide and concur"
> means in her language.      Sounds like a divorce settlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Irosie , Divide and Conquer"  is how war is won, Jews are good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your citizen-of-Iran paranoia is beginning to show through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Penelope is Iranian?      I don't-----I have never
> met a stupid Iranian-----not that stupid.     Most of the people
> who leave Iran are of the intelligentsia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence and paranoia are usually complementary.
Click to expand...


>>>???????


----------



## Penelope

Wendy Sherman

*Iran-US nuclear talks resume in Switzerland*

By AFP | 23 Jan, 2015, 07.59PM IST


Read more at:http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/45993941.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

You may want to google Wendy Sherman, comes from a nice Jewish family and Obama trusts her.


----------



## irosie91

RandomVariable said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I just read:
> In San'a, which Houthis seized during their offensive in September, thousands of supporters converged on the capital’s airport road. They raised green flags and banners proclaiming their slogan—“Death to America, death to Israel, a curse on the Jews and victory to Islam”—a variation of a popular Iranian slogan often chanted by Shiite militants in Iraq and supporters of Lebanon’s Hezbollah.
> Thousands Demonstrate Across Yemen - WSJ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another source, the WSJ is bias and I do not want to spend money on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source for what? You do not think that was their slogan or that is variation of a popular Iranian slogan or that it is chanted by supporters of Hezbollah? What do you want me to source?
Click to expand...


the news of the Shiite take over in Sanaa Yemen is all over the media       (uhm----make that the  "Zionist controlled media"  )


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Wendy Sherman
> 
> *Iran-US nuclear talks resume in Switzerland*
> 
> By AFP | 23 Jan, 2015, 07.59PM IST
> 
> 
> Read more at:http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/45993941.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
> 
> You may want to google Wendy Sherman, comes from a nice Jewish family and Obama trusts her.




what aspect of your islamo Nazi shit do you imagine the articles support?


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I just read:
> In San'a, which Houthis seized during their offensive in September, thousands of supporters converged on the capital’s airport road. They raised green flags and banners proclaiming their slogan—“Death to America, death to Israel, a curse on the Jews and victory to Islam”—a variation of a popular Iranian slogan often chanted by Shiite militants in Iraq and supporters of Lebanon’s Hezbollah.
> Thousands Demonstrate Across Yemen - WSJ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another source, the WSJ is bias and I do not want to spend money on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source for what? You do not think that was their slogan or that is variation of a popular Iranian slogan or that it is chanted by supporters of Hezbollah? What do you want me to source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will help  Penelope.     she is not afraid of me.   Penelope dear-------Yemen is a SUNNI country.    Shiites are an
> impoverished minority over there.     SUDDENLY THEY ARE ARMED------which is quite a feat for impoverished illiterates
> in Yemen     SUDDENLY  they are STRONG------I will help you understand------they are being created as a fighting
> force BY IRAN  ------got that-----not by Israel and not by jews in Brooklyn      by  IRAN.    Saudi Arabia is so impressed that they are building a mock-up of THE GREAT WALL OF CHINA-----on their border with Yemen-----yemen---the land of the starving has Saudi Arabia on edge
Click to expand...


You have no proof Iran is aiding them. None all speculation. We are aiding the rebels against Assad, and Israel is aiding Isis, is this what you mean?


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I just read:
> In San'a, which Houthis seized during their offensive in September, thousands of supporters converged on the capital’s airport road. They raised green flags and banners proclaiming their slogan—“Death to America, death to Israel, a curse on the Jews and victory to Islam”—a variation of a popular Iranian slogan often chanted by Shiite militants in Iraq and supporters of Lebanon’s Hezbollah.
> Thousands Demonstrate Across Yemen - WSJ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another source, the WSJ is bias and I do not want to spend money on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source for what? You do not think that was their slogan or that is variation of a popular Iranian slogan or that it is chanted by supporters of Hezbollah? What do you want me to source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will help  Penelope.     she is not afraid of me.   Penelope dear-------Yemen is a SUNNI country.    Shiites are an
> impoverished minority over there.     SUDDENLY THEY ARE ARMED------which is quite a feat for impoverished illiterates
> in Yemen     SUDDENLY  they are STRONG------I will help you understand------they are being created as a fighting
> force BY IRAN  ------got that-----not by Israel and not by jews in Brooklyn      by  IRAN.    Saudi Arabia is so impressed that they are building a mock-up of THE GREAT WALL OF CHINA-----on their border with Yemen-----yemen---the land of the starving has Saudi Arabia on edge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no proof Iran is aiding them. None all speculation. We are aiding the rebels against Assad, and Israel is aiding Isis, is this what you mean?
Click to expand...


I have no  "proof"    and you have  "proof"   that Israel is "aiding ISIS"???       you are quite a joke.     I get my information about Yemen from people born there----some who have families still there    -----well----that Yemeni informant is
not talking anymore-------his family is in Sanaa          gee you are dim.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I just read:
> In San'a, which Houthis seized during their offensive in September, thousands of supporters converged on the capital’s airport road. They raised green flags and banners proclaiming their slogan—“Death to America, death to Israel, a curse on the Jews and victory to Islam”—a variation of a popular Iranian slogan often chanted by Shiite militants in Iraq and supporters of Lebanon’s Hezbollah.
> Thousands Demonstrate Across Yemen - WSJ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another source, the WSJ is bias and I do not want to spend money on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source for what? You do not think that was their slogan or that is variation of a popular Iranian slogan or that it is chanted by supporters of Hezbollah? What do you want me to source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will help  Penelope.     she is not afraid of me.   Penelope dear-------Yemen is a SUNNI country.    Shiites are an
> impoverished minority over there.     SUDDENLY THEY ARE ARMED------which is quite a feat for impoverished illiterates
> in Yemen     SUDDENLY  they are STRONG------I will help you understand------they are being created as a fighting
> force BY IRAN  ------got that-----not by Israel and not by jews in Brooklyn      by  IRAN.    Saudi Arabia is so impressed that they are building a mock-up of THE GREAT WALL OF CHINA-----on their border with Yemen-----yemen---the land of the starving has Saudi Arabia on edge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no proof Iran is aiding them. None all speculation. We are aiding the rebels against Assad, and Israel is aiding Isis, is this what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no  "proof"    and you have  "proof"   that Israel is "aiding ISIS"???       you are quite a joke.     I get my information about Yemen from people born there----some who have families still there    -----well----that Yemeni informant is
> not talking anymore-------his family is in Sanaa          gee you are dim.
Click to expand...


Only that ISIS hasn't gone into Israel , and its fighting to take over Syria, and well Israel wants Syria.  Enough! Then Israel will step into the divided country and conquer!


----------



## Roudy

Penelope said:


> Yes they are brainwashed by the likes of Hagee among others, and they read the headlines and listen to yahoos on TV talk about Iran, now I ask
> 
> since we all know Israel has nuclear weapons and refuses to
> 
> let the IAEA in to check them, that is more scary since the IAEA is watching Iran like a hawk, so you PM is way out of line here. He is a loose canon along with your PM of Defense , and for them to even talk about Iran is unreal, since at this point in time Israel is more of a threat.
> 
> So instead of working with Iran they want more sanctions but that isn't enough, then will it be,  Iran will not allow the IAEA in  and then Israel will say we have to attack them, as we have no idea what they are doing.
> 
> Do you really think Obama and his advisors are so stupid and the IAEA, which Israel wont allow in, to not keep on top of Iran.
> 
> Be more afraid of the terrorist gov of Israel that has nukes at their fingertips, I know I am.
> 
> 
> Monitoring and Verification in Iran International Atomic Energy Agency



You mean how Obama was going to "work" with Assad before he started dropping chemical weapons and committing genocide on his own people?

The religious nutjob Islamic terrorist yahoos are in Iran.  They are no different than ISIS and the American people and the world realize this.  

Obama had six years to show some progress with Iran and so far the Iranians have been playing this administration like a fiddle, while making progress  their nuclear weapon ambition.   

Not a single Western nation is concerned about Israel having nuclear weapons.  It's a good deterrent for IslamoNazi entities like the Mullahs in Iran.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got another source, the WSJ is bias and I do not want to spend money on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Source for what? You do not think that was their slogan or that is variation of a popular Iranian slogan or that it is chanted by supporters of Hezbollah? What do you want me to source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will help  Penelope.     she is not afraid of me.   Penelope dear-------Yemen is a SUNNI country.    Shiites are an
> impoverished minority over there.     SUDDENLY THEY ARE ARMED------which is quite a feat for impoverished illiterates
> in Yemen     SUDDENLY  they are STRONG------I will help you understand------they are being created as a fighting
> force BY IRAN  ------got that-----not by Israel and not by jews in Brooklyn      by  IRAN.    Saudi Arabia is so impressed that they are building a mock-up of THE GREAT WALL OF CHINA-----on their border with Yemen-----yemen---the land of the starving has Saudi Arabia on edge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no proof Iran is aiding them. None all speculation. We are aiding the rebels against Assad, and Israel is aiding Isis, is this what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no  "proof"    and you have  "proof"   that Israel is "aiding ISIS"???       you are quite a joke.     I get my information about Yemen from people born there----some who have families still there    -----well----that Yemeni informant is
> not talking anymore-------his family is in Sanaa          gee you are dim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only that ISIS hasn't gone into Israel , and its fighting to take over Syria, and well Israel wants Syria.  Enough! Then Israel will step into the divided country and conquer!
Click to expand...


quite a  PROOF  you got there    Penelope-----which of your handlers figured that one out?        IRAN?         Israel wants SYRIA?       what an interesting idea.       if you had suggested   "Israel wants Jordan"      that statement would have at least-----made a tiny bit of sense -----or even Lebanon------but    SYRIA????        There are interesting ramifications to what you say?     Do you remember the name  JONAH? ----he was the person who ended up in
the whale because he did not want to go to NINEVEH----
do you know where Nineveh is????      

well  ----getting back to Iran-----I can see why Iran would created a libel accusing  Israel of "wanting"   Syria.     It would make sense to the AYATOILETS because Israel "having Syria"      would be a strategic problem for Iran.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are brainwashed by the likes of Hagee among others, and they read the headlines and listen to yahoos on TV talk about Iran, now I ask
> 
> since we all know Israel has nuclear weapons and refuses to
> 
> let the IAEA in to check them, that is more scary since the IAEA is watching Iran like a hawk, so you PM is way out of line here. He is a loose canon along with your PM of Defense , and for them to even talk about Iran is unreal, since at this point in time Israel is more of a threat.
> 
> So instead of working with Iran they want more sanctions but that isn't enough, then will it be,  Iran will not allow the IAEA in  and then Israel will say we have to attack them, as we have no idea what they are doing.
> 
> Do you really think Obama and his advisors are so stupid and the IAEA, which Israel wont allow in, to not keep on top of Iran.
> 
> Be more afraid of the terrorist gov of Israel that has nukes at their fingertips, I know I am.
> 
> 
> Monitoring and Verification in Iran International Atomic Energy Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean how Obama was going to "work" with Assad before he started dropping chemical weapons and committing genocide on his own people?
> 
> The religious nutjob Islamic terrorist yahoos are in Iran.  They are no different than ISIS and the American people and the world realize this.
> 
> Obama had six years to show some progress with Iran and so far the Iranians have been playing this administration like a fiddle, while making progress  their nuclear weapon ambition.
> 
> Not a single Western nation is concerned about Israel having nuclear weapons.  It's a good deterrent for IslamoNazi entities like the Mullahs in Iran.
Click to expand...


Roudy----with Penelope you have to be bit more simplistic-----she may think that you have claimed that  ISIS and the AYATOILETS love each other---------nope----not yet-----
they may have a but if common cause----but not much ---yet


----------



## RandomVariable

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee----Penelope is afraid of Israel.    !!!!     she also seems afraid to learn English         I wonder what  "divide and concur"
> means in her language.      Sounds like a divorce settlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Irosie , Divide and Conquer"  is how war is won, Jews are good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your citizen-of-Iran paranoia is beginning to show through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Penelope is Iranian?      I don't-----I have never
> met a stupid Iranian-----not that stupid.     Most of the people
> who leave Iran are of the intelligentsia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence and paranoia are usually complementary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>>???????
Click to expand...

intelligentsia implies intelligence I would think. From personal experience paranoid people are most often intelligent. I should know, I was intelligent once.  As far as peace-n-flowers there I would guess she is from Iran but perhaps not. If she is the number one care she has is what war would do to her country.


----------



## Roudy

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking for the vast majority of Americans that stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel against IslamoNazis. We know who you stand for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the Hagee groupies, and the Zionist in and around congress?
> The so holy Evan Christians who believe all Jews need to return to Israel so Jesus came come in the clouds, those ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I mean vast majority of American public, including Christian conservatives.  Take a look at the Gallup and other polls and get back to me if they don't indicate that overwhelming majority of Americans strongly support Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want Israel to work for the Israelites over there, but I will not condone their actions against the Pals and their false flag ops and their push to attack Iran and their interference in our government. Israel does not put us first, does it, we really *do not owe Israel* anything.
> 
> When Boner invited Bibi and Bibi is coming that is it, never in all the years watching this crap have I seen anything like this. Israel should not be even considered in the matter with Iran unless as an ally of ours they are being attacked, and they are not.
> 
> Most americans that support Israel are either mainly Jews themselves or do not read the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So most Americans are either Jews, or ignorant eh?  Last I checked the population of a Jews in the US was about five million.
> 
> And when Nancy Pelosi and her gang went to Syria without notifying Bush and had a meeting with Assad, I'm sure that also upset you just as much.
> 
> Amazing how ignorant and fulla shit these whiney terrorist lovers are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason we are in Syria now is due to Israel, the same reason we did Iraq.  Divide and Concur, this was all planned out before 01, and Obama is not really pulling the strings but he is not bowing down to Israel like expected as the President, and oh that is making them made. Bonner is maybe making a run for Presidency the way he is sucking up. You confuse as a Dem lover, I'm not a fan of Pelosi or Hillary.
Click to expand...


Well what a big surprise.  Nutjob IslamoNazi loving Jew hater thinks Syria is Israel's fault.  

There will be more progress debating a donkey than a mental case like this dope.


----------



## Roudy

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Irosie , Divide and Conquer"  is how war is won, Jews are good at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your citizen-of-Iran paranoia is beginning to show through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Penelope is Iranian?      I don't-----I have never
> met a stupid Iranian-----not that stupid.     Most of the people
> who leave Iran are of the intelligentsia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence and paranoia are usually complementary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>>???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> intelligentsia implies intelligence I would think. From personal experience paranoid people are most often intelligent. I should know, I was intelligent once.  As far as peace-n-flowers there I would guess she is from Iran but perhaps not. If she is the number one care she has is what war would do to her country.
Click to expand...

These nitwits have no real affiliations except that they love anybody who hates America, Israel and the Jews.


----------



## Roudy

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee----Penelope is afraid of Israel.    !!!!     she also seems afraid to learn English         I wonder what  "divide and concur"
> means in her language.      Sounds like a divorce settlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Irosie , Divide and Conquer"  is how war is won, Jews are good at it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, cause, according to your Book of Jew Hate, all wars are caused by Jews, right?


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the Hagee groupies, and the Zionist in and around congress?
> The so holy Evan Christians who believe all Jews need to return to Israel so Jesus came come in the clouds, those ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean vast majority of American public, including Christian conservatives.  Take a look at the Gallup and other polls and get back to me if they don't indicate that overwhelming majority of Americans strongly support Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want Israel to work for the Israelites over there, but I will not condone their actions against the Pals and their false flag ops and their push to attack Iran and their interference in our government. Israel does not put us first, does it, we really *do not owe Israel* anything.
> 
> When Boner invited Bibi and Bibi is coming that is it, never in all the years watching this crap have I seen anything like this. Israel should not be even considered in the matter with Iran unless as an ally of ours they are being attacked, and they are not.
> 
> Most americans that support Israel are either mainly Jews themselves or do not read the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So most Americans are either Jews, or ignorant eh?  Last I checked the population of a Jews in the US was about five million.
> 
> And when Nancy Pelosi and her gang went to Syria without notifying Bush and had a meeting with Assad, I'm sure that also upset you just as much.
> 
> Amazing how ignorant and fulla shit these whiney terrorist lovers are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason we are in Syria now is due to Israel, the same reason we did Iraq.  Divide and Concur, this was all planned out before 01, and Obama is not really pulling the strings but he is not bowing down to Israel like expected as the President, and oh that is making them made. Bonner is maybe making a run for Presidency the way he is sucking up. You confuse as a Dem lover, I'm not a fan of Pelosi or Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what a big surprise.  Nutjob IslamoNazi loving Jew hater thinks Syria is Israel's fault.
> 
> There will be more progress debating a donkey than a mental case like this dope.
Click to expand...


brought to us by the same people who think jews invented
cholera


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.



Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.  

January 20, 2017, the end of an error.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.
> 
> January 20, 2017, the end of an error.
Click to expand...

No just to racists in america. The civilized world thinks he is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## irosie91

what  "civilized world"--------NASA found one ?     does it replace PLUTO?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.
> 
> January 20, 2017, the end of an error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just to racists in america. The civilized world thinks he is the best thing since sliced bread.
Click to expand...

Yeah, anybody who's against the emperor with no clothes must be a racist, right?


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean vast majority of American public, including Christian conservatives.  Take a look at the Gallup and other polls and get back to me if they don't indicate that overwhelming majority of Americans strongly support Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want Israel to work for the Israelites over there, but I will not condone their actions against the Pals and their false flag ops and their push to attack Iran and their interference in our government. Israel does not put us first, does it, we really *do not owe Israel* anything.
> 
> When Boner invited Bibi and Bibi is coming that is it, never in all the years watching this crap have I seen anything like this. Israel should not be even considered in the matter with Iran unless as an ally of ours they are being attacked, and they are not.
> 
> Most americans that support Israel are either mainly Jews themselves or do not read the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So most Americans are either Jews, or ignorant eh?  Last I checked the population of a Jews in the US was about five million.
> 
> And when Nancy Pelosi and her gang went to Syria without notifying Bush and had a meeting with Assad, I'm sure that also upset you just as much.
> 
> Amazing how ignorant and fulla shit these whiney terrorist lovers are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason we are in Syria now is due to Israel, the same reason we did Iraq.  Divide and Concur, this was all planned out before 01, and Obama is not really pulling the strings but he is not bowing down to Israel like expected as the President, and oh that is making them made. Bonner is maybe making a run for Presidency the way he is sucking up. You confuse as a Dem lover, I'm not a fan of Pelosi or Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what a big surprise.  Nutjob IslamoNazi loving Jew hater thinks Syria is Israel's fault.
> 
> There will be more progress debating a donkey than a mental case like this dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> brought to us by the same people who think jews invented
> cholera
Click to expand...




Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.
> 
> January 20, 2017, the end of an error.
Click to expand...




Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the Hagee groupies, and the Zionist in and around congress?
> The so holy Evan Christians who believe all Jews need to return to Israel so Jesus came come in the clouds, those ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean vast majority of American public, including Christian conservatives.  Take a look at the Gallup and other polls and get back to me if they don't indicate that overwhelming majority of Americans strongly support Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want Israel to work for the Israelites over there, but I will not condone their actions against the Pals and their false flag ops and their push to attack Iran and their interference in our government. Israel does not put us first, does it, we really *do not owe Israel* anything.
> 
> When Boner invited Bibi and Bibi is coming that is it, never in all the years watching this crap have I seen anything like this. Israel should not be even considered in the matter with Iran unless as an ally of ours they are being attacked, and they are not.
> 
> Most americans that support Israel are either mainly Jews themselves or do not read the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So most Americans are either Jews, or ignorant eh?  Last I checked the population of a Jews in the US was about five million.
> 
> And when Nancy Pelosi and her gang went to Syria without notifying Bush and had a meeting with Assad, I'm sure that also upset you just as much.
> 
> Amazing how ignorant and fulla shit these whiney terrorist lovers are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason we are in Syria now is due to Israel, the same reason we did Iraq.  Divide and Concur, this was all planned out before 01, and Obama is not really pulling the strings but he is not bowing down to Israel like expected as the President, and oh that is making them made. Bonner is maybe making a run for Presidency the way he is sucking up. You confuse as a Dem lover, I'm not a fan of Pelosi or Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what a big surprise.  Nutjob IslamoNazi loving Jew hater thinks Syria is Israel's fault.
> 
> There will be more progress debating a donkey than a mental case like this dope.
Click to expand...


You might go look for a donkey ,  easier for you to converse on your level.


----------



## Penelope

Who in the heck would want to fight when you can talk it out.  Some of you Israelites are still living in the OT.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.
> 
> January 20, 2017, the end of an error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just to racists in america. The civilized world thinks he is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, anybody who's against the emperor with no clothes must be a racist, right?
Click to expand...

What emperor with no clothes are you talking about? The US has a president not an emperor. I thought everyone learned that in grade school?


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want Israel to work for the Israelites over there, but I will not condone their actions against the Pals and their false flag ops and their push to attack Iran and their interference in our government. Israel does not put us first, does it, we really *do not owe Israel* anything.
> 
> When Boner invited Bibi and Bibi is coming that is it, never in all the years watching this crap have I seen anything like this. Israel should not be even considered in the matter with Iran unless as an ally of ours they are being attacked, and they are not.
> 
> Most americans that support Israel are either mainly Jews themselves or do not read the news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So most Americans are either Jews, or ignorant eh?  Last I checked the population of a Jews in the US was about five million.
> 
> And when Nancy Pelosi and her gang went to Syria without notifying Bush and had a meeting with Assad, I'm sure that also upset you just as much.
> 
> Amazing how ignorant and fulla shit these whiney terrorist lovers are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason we are in Syria now is due to Israel, the same reason we did Iraq.  Divide and Concur, this was all planned out before 01, and Obama is not really pulling the strings but he is not bowing down to Israel like expected as the President, and oh that is making them made. Bonner is maybe making a run for Presidency the way he is sucking up. You confuse as a Dem lover, I'm not a fan of Pelosi or Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what a big surprise.  Nutjob IslamoNazi loving Jew hater thinks Syria is Israel's fault.
> 
> There will be more progress debating a donkey than a mental case like this dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> brought to us by the same people who think jews invented
> cholera
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.
> 
> January 20, 2017, the end of an error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean vast majority of American public, including Christian conservatives.  Take a look at the Gallup and other polls and get back to me if they don't indicate that overwhelming majority of Americans strongly support Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want Israel to work for the Israelites over there, but I will not condone their actions against the Pals and their false flag ops and their push to attack Iran and their interference in our government. Israel does not put us first, does it, we really *do not owe Israel* anything.
> 
> When Boner invited Bibi and Bibi is coming that is it, never in all the years watching this crap have I seen anything like this. Israel should not be even considered in the matter with Iran unless as an ally of ours they are being attacked, and they are not.
> 
> Most americans that support Israel are either mainly Jews themselves or do not read the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So most Americans are either Jews, or ignorant eh?  Last I checked the population of a Jews in the US was about five million.
> 
> And when Nancy Pelosi and her gang went to Syria without notifying Bush and had a meeting with Assad, I'm sure that also upset you just as much.
> 
> Amazing how ignorant and fulla shit these whiney terrorist lovers are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason we are in Syria now is due to Israel, the same reason we did Iraq.  Divide and Concur, this was all planned out before 01, and Obama is not really pulling the strings but he is not bowing down to Israel like expected as the President, and oh that is making them made. Bonner is maybe making a run for Presidency the way he is sucking up. You confuse as a Dem lover, I'm not a fan of Pelosi or Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what a big surprise.  Nutjob IslamoNazi loving Jew hater thinks Syria is Israel's fault.
> 
> There will be more progress debating a donkey than a mental case like this dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might go look for a donkey ,  easier for you to converse on your level.
Click to expand...


Penelope-----it is hard but not hopeless------you can get remediation in English.    Even I can help you.    What is your
mother-tongue?


----------



## Roudy

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want Israel to work for the Israelites over there, but I will not condone their actions against the Pals and their false flag ops and their push to attack Iran and their interference in our government. Israel does not put us first, does it, we really *do not owe Israel* anything.
> 
> When Boner invited Bibi and Bibi is coming that is it, never in all the years watching this crap have I seen anything like this. Israel should not be even considered in the matter with Iran unless as an ally of ours they are being attacked, and they are not.
> 
> Most americans that support Israel are either mainly Jews themselves or do not read the news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So most Americans are either Jews, or ignorant eh?  Last I checked the population of a Jews in the US was about five million.
> 
> And when Nancy Pelosi and her gang went to Syria without notifying Bush and had a meeting with Assad, I'm sure that also upset you just as much.
> 
> Amazing how ignorant and fulla shit these whiney terrorist lovers are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason we are in Syria now is due to Israel, the same reason we did Iraq.  Divide and Concur, this was all planned out before 01, and Obama is not really pulling the strings but he is not bowing down to Israel like expected as the President, and oh that is making them made. Bonner is maybe making a run for Presidency the way he is sucking up. You confuse as a Dem lover, I'm not a fan of Pelosi or Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what a big surprise.  Nutjob IslamoNazi loving Jew hater thinks Syria is Israel's fault.
> 
> There will be more progress debating a donkey than a mental case like this dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> brought to us by the same people who think jews invented
> cholera
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.
> 
> January 20, 2017, the end of an error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean vast majority of American public, including Christian conservatives.  Take a look at the Gallup and other polls and get back to me if they don't indicate that overwhelming majority of Americans strongly support Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want Israel to work for the Israelites over there, but I will not condone their actions against the Pals and their false flag ops and their push to attack Iran and their interference in our government. Israel does not put us first, does it, we really *do not owe Israel* anything.
> 
> When Boner invited Bibi and Bibi is coming that is it, never in all the years watching this crap have I seen anything like this. Israel should not be even considered in the matter with Iran unless as an ally of ours they are being attacked, and they are not.
> 
> Most americans that support Israel are either mainly Jews themselves or do not read the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So most Americans are either Jews, or ignorant eh?  Last I checked the population of a Jews in the US was about five million.
> 
> And when Nancy Pelosi and her gang went to Syria without notifying Bush and had a meeting with Assad, I'm sure that also upset you just as much.
> 
> Amazing how ignorant and fulla shit these whiney terrorist lovers are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason we are in Syria now is due to Israel, the same reason we did Iraq.  Divide and Concur, this was all planned out before 01, and Obama is not really pulling the strings but he is not bowing down to Israel like expected as the President, and oh that is making them made. Bonner is maybe making a run for Presidency the way he is sucking up. You confuse as a Dem lover, I'm not a fan of Pelosi or Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what a big surprise.  Nutjob IslamoNazi loving Jew hater thinks Syria is Israel's fault.
> 
> There will be more progress debating a donkey than a mental case like this dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might go look for a donkey ,  easier for you to converse on your level.
Click to expand...


I'm conversing with one now, a mentally ill Jew hating donkey.


----------



## RandomVariable

irosie91 said:


> what  "civilized world"--------NASA found one ?     does it replace PLUTO?


Nothing can replace Pluto.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So most Americans are either Jews, or ignorant eh?  Last I checked the population of a Jews in the US was about five million.
> 
> And when Nancy Pelosi and her gang went to Syria without notifying Bush and had a meeting with Assad, I'm sure that also upset you just as much.
> 
> Amazing how ignorant and fulla shit these whiney terrorist lovers are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason we are in Syria now is due to Israel, the same reason we did Iraq.  Divide and Concur, this was all planned out before 01, and Obama is not really pulling the strings but he is not bowing down to Israel like expected as the President, and oh that is making them made. Bonner is maybe making a run for Presidency the way he is sucking up. You confuse as a Dem lover, I'm not a fan of Pelosi or Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what a big surprise.  Nutjob IslamoNazi loving Jew hater thinks Syria is Israel's fault.
> 
> There will be more progress debating a donkey than a mental case like this dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> brought to us by the same people who think jews invented
> cholera
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.
> 
> January 20, 2017, the end of an error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want Israel to work for the Israelites over there, but I will not condone their actions against the Pals and their false flag ops and their push to attack Iran and their interference in our government. Israel does not put us first, does it, we really *do not owe Israel* anything.
> 
> When Boner invited Bibi and Bibi is coming that is it, never in all the years watching this crap have I seen anything like this. Israel should not be even considered in the matter with Iran unless as an ally of ours they are being attacked, and they are not.
> 
> Most americans that support Israel are either mainly Jews themselves or do not read the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So most Americans are either Jews, or ignorant eh?  Last I checked the population of a Jews in the US was about five million.
> 
> And when Nancy Pelosi and her gang went to Syria without notifying Bush and had a meeting with Assad, I'm sure that also upset you just as much.
> 
> Amazing how ignorant and fulla shit these whiney terrorist lovers are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason we are in Syria now is due to Israel, the same reason we did Iraq.  Divide and Concur, this was all planned out before 01, and Obama is not really pulling the strings but he is not bowing down to Israel like expected as the President, and oh that is making them made. Bonner is maybe making a run for Presidency the way he is sucking up. You confuse as a Dem lover, I'm not a fan of Pelosi or Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what a big surprise.  Nutjob IslamoNazi loving Jew hater thinks Syria is Israel's fault.
> 
> There will be more progress debating a donkey than a mental case like this dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might go look for a donkey ,  easier for you to converse on your level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penelope-----it is hard but not hopeless------you can get remediation in English.    Even I can help you.    What is your
> mother-tongue?
Click to expand...


Islamic Bray.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.
> 
> January 20, 2017, the end of an error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just to racists in america. The civilized world thinks he is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, anybody who's against the emperor with no clothes must be a racist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What emperor with no clothes are you talking about? The US has a president not an emperor. I thought everyone learned that in grade school?
Click to expand...


greek-----"the emperor has no clothes"    is a very much used
little saying-----most people learn it in grade school


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.
> 
> January 20, 2017, the end of an error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just to racists in america. The civilized world thinks he is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, anybody who's against the emperor with no clothes must be a racist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What emperor with no clothes are you talking about? The US has a president not an emperor. I thought everyone learned that in grade school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> greek-----"the emperor has no clothes"    is a very much used
> little saying-----most people learn it in grade school
Click to expand...

Never heard of it. Never heard anyone use it. Maybe it has something to do with Greek not really being of any importance to me.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.
> 
> January 20, 2017, the end of an error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just to racists in america. The civilized world thinks he is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, anybody who's against the emperor with no clothes must be a racist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What emperor with no clothes are you talking about? The US has a president not an emperor. I thought everyone learned that in grade school?
Click to expand...


Some call him emperor with no clothes, others call him empty suit, while others call him empty chair.  Same meaning.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.
> 
> January 20, 2017, the end of an error.
> 
> 
> 
> No just to racists in america. The civilized world thinks he is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, anybody who's against the emperor with no clothes must be a racist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What emperor with no clothes are you talking about? The US has a president not an emperor. I thought everyone learned that in grade school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> greek-----"the emperor has no clothes"    is a very much used
> little saying-----most people learn it in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of it. Never heard anyone use it. Maybe it has something to do with Greek not really being of any importance to me.
Click to expand...

It's a famous children's story.  Did you make it past third grade?  Typical Obama supporter: ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.
> 
> January 20, 2017, the end of an error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just to racists in america. The civilized world thinks he is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, anybody who's against the emperor with no clothes must be a racist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What emperor with no clothes are you talking about? The US has a president not an emperor. I thought everyone learned that in grade school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some call him emperor with no clothes, others call him empty suit, while others call him empty chair.  Same meaning.
Click to expand...

Those people are idiots. They are no loss.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No just to racists in america. The civilized world thinks he is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, anybody who's against the emperor with no clothes must be a racist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What emperor with no clothes are you talking about? The US has a president not an emperor. I thought everyone learned that in grade school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> greek-----"the emperor has no clothes"    is a very much used
> little saying-----most people learn it in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of it. Never heard anyone use it. Maybe it has something to do with Greek not really being of any importance to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a famous children's story.  Did you make it past third grade?  Typical Obama supporter: ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill.
Click to expand...


In fact it is one of the first little stories children in the USA  read------like about first or second grade.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No just to racists in america. The civilized world thinks he is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, anybody who's against the emperor with no clothes must be a racist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What emperor with no clothes are you talking about? The US has a president not an emperor. I thought everyone learned that in grade school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> greek-----"the emperor has no clothes"    is a very much used
> little saying-----most people learn it in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of it. Never heard anyone use it. Maybe it has something to do with Greek not really being of any importance to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a famous children's story.  Did you make it past third grade?  Typical Obama supporter: ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill.
Click to expand...

Its a dumb childrens story. Never heard of it.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, anybody who's against the emperor with no clothes must be a racist, right?
> 
> 
> 
> What emperor with no clothes are you talking about? The US has a president not an emperor. I thought everyone learned that in grade school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> greek-----"the emperor has no clothes"    is a very much used
> little saying-----most people learn it in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of it. Never heard anyone use it. Maybe it has something to do with Greek not really being of any importance to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a famous children's story.  Did you make it past third grade?  Typical Obama supporter: ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact it is one of the first little stories children in the USA  read------like about first or second grade.
Click to expand...

Never heard of it and neither have my kids. Must be a regional or maybe a white thing.


----------



## Roudy

Penelope said:


> Who in the heck would want to fight when you can talk it out.  Some of you Israelites are still living in the OT.



Right, why prevent Iran, when we can wait for them to develop a nuke or dirty bomb and then sneak it into Europe or Israel or our Southern borders?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, anybody who's against the emperor with no clothes must be a racist, right?
> 
> 
> 
> What emperor with no clothes are you talking about? The US has a president not an emperor. I thought everyone learned that in grade school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> greek-----"the emperor has no clothes"    is a very much used
> little saying-----most people learn it in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of it. Never heard anyone use it. Maybe it has something to do with Greek not really being of any importance to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a famous children's story.  Did you make it past third grade?  Typical Obama supporter: ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a dumb childrens story. Never heard of it.
Click to expand...


That's because you are uneducated and ignorant.  Not your fault.  No wonder you're such a bigtime Obama and Islam supporter.  You fit the profile perfectly.  Bet you can't count past 20. Did you even graduate from elementary school?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What emperor with no clothes are you talking about? The US has a president not an emperor. I thought everyone learned that in grade school?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greek-----"the emperor has no clothes"    is a very much used
> little saying-----most people learn it in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of it. Never heard anyone use it. Maybe it has something to do with Greek not really being of any importance to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a famous children's story.  Did you make it past third grade?  Typical Obama supporter: ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a dumb childrens story. Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you are uneducated and ignorant.  Not your fault.  No wonder you're such a bigtime Obama and Islam supporter.  You fit the profile perfectly.  Bet you can't count past 20. Did you even graduate from elementary school?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

I'm only ignorant of the dumb story. Its a useless partial sentence that doesn't mean much even though I now know of it.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> greek-----"the emperor has no clothes"    is a very much used
> little saying-----most people learn it in grade school
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it. Never heard anyone use it. Maybe it has something to do with Greek not really being of any importance to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a famous children's story.  Did you make it past third grade?  Typical Obama supporter: ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a dumb childrens story. Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you are uneducated and ignorant.  Not your fault.  No wonder you're such a bigtime Obama and Islam supporter.  You fit the profile perfectly.  Bet you can't count past 20. Did you even graduate from elementary school?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only ignorant of the dumb story. Its a useless partial sentence that doesn't mean much even though I now know of it.
Click to expand...


if your kids never heard the expression------be a bit worried.  
It is very commonly used and people do expect to be understood when they use it


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it. Never heard anyone use it. Maybe it has something to do with Greek not really being of any importance to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a famous children's story.  Did you make it past third grade?  Typical Obama supporter: ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a dumb childrens story. Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you are uneducated and ignorant.  Not your fault.  No wonder you're such a bigtime Obama and Islam supporter.  You fit the profile perfectly.  Bet you can't count past 20. Did you even graduate from elementary school?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only ignorant of the dumb story. Its a useless partial sentence that doesn't mean much even though I now know of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if your kids never heard the expression------be a bit worried.
> It is very commonly used and people do expect to be understood when they use it
Click to expand...

Why would I be worried if I made it through life never hearing it? I also dont subscribe to what people expect. If I dont know what something means I have no problem asking for clarification. My ego is not that big.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a famous children's story.  Did you make it past third grade?  Typical Obama supporter: ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a dumb childrens story. Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you are uneducated and ignorant.  Not your fault.  No wonder you're such a bigtime Obama and Islam supporter.  You fit the profile perfectly.  Bet you can't count past 20. Did you even graduate from elementary school?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only ignorant of the dumb story. Its a useless partial sentence that doesn't mean much even though I now know of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if your kids never heard the expression------be a bit worried.
> It is very commonly used and people do expect to be understood when they use it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be worried if I made it through life never hearing it? I also dont subscribe to what people expect. If I dont know what something means I have no problem asking for clarification. My ego is not that big.
Click to expand...


you mentioned your children not knowing-----if they attended school ----public school---in the USA    and they did not know---then they are ---simply not paying attention


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a dumb childrens story. Never heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are uneducated and ignorant.  Not your fault.  No wonder you're such a bigtime Obama and Islam supporter.  You fit the profile perfectly.  Bet you can't count past 20. Did you even graduate from elementary school?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only ignorant of the dumb story. Its a useless partial sentence that doesn't mean much even though I now know of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if your kids never heard the expression------be a bit worried.
> It is very commonly used and people do expect to be understood when they use it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be worried if I made it through life never hearing it? I also dont subscribe to what people expect. If I dont know what something means I have no problem asking for clarification. My ego is not that big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mentioned your children not knowing-----if they attended school ----public school---in the USA    and they did not know---then they are ---simply not paying attention
Click to expand...

All of my children are straight A students and at the top of their class. I thought it was just my poor education in the hood. Where I live now has a top rated school system. Could it be they simply dont teach it anymore? Even if all my children did happen to miss it what is going to happen to them if they dont know the story?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are uneducated and ignorant.  Not your fault.  No wonder you're such a bigtime Obama and Islam supporter.  You fit the profile perfectly.  Bet you can't count past 20. Did you even graduate from elementary school?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only ignorant of the dumb story. Its a useless partial sentence that doesn't mean much even though I now know of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if your kids never heard the expression------be a bit worried.
> It is very commonly used and people do expect to be understood when they use it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be worried if I made it through life never hearing it? I also dont subscribe to what people expect. If I dont know what something means I have no problem asking for clarification. My ego is not that big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mentioned your children not knowing-----if they attended school ----public school---in the USA    and they did not know---then they are ---simply not paying attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of my children are straight A students and at the top of their class. I thought it was just my poor education in the hood. Where I live now has a top rated school system. Could it be they simply dont teach it anymore? Even if all my children did happen to miss it what is going to happen to them if they dont know the story?
Click to expand...


nothing is going to happen to them-----they will just seem a bit dim by not knowing so commonly used expressions ----if that emperor thing is the only little story they missed-----it is all ok.
Sometimes tests of  "mental status"  include questions on commonly known sayings   -----like   "what does don't count your chickens before they hatch"  mean         or  "people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...."      generally the issue is not whether you KNOW the saying------but the fact is allusions to these things pepper literature and conversation.   Virtually PART OF THE LANGUAGE.     Facility in language is important------it helps people thru life.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only ignorant of the dumb story. Its a useless partial sentence that doesn't mean much even though I now know of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your kids never heard the expression------be a bit worried.
> It is very commonly used and people do expect to be understood when they use it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be worried if I made it through life never hearing it? I also dont subscribe to what people expect. If I dont know what something means I have no problem asking for clarification. My ego is not that big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mentioned your children not knowing-----if they attended school ----public school---in the USA    and they did not know---then they are ---simply not paying attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of my children are straight A students and at the top of their class. I thought it was just my poor education in the hood. Where I live now has a top rated school system. Could it be they simply dont teach it anymore? Even if all my children did happen to miss it what is going to happen to them if they dont know the story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing is going to happen to them-----they will just seem a bit dim by not knowing so commonly used expressions ----if that emperor thing is the only little story they missed-----it is all ok.
> Sometimes tests of  "mental status"  include questions on commonly known sayings   -----like   "what does don't count your chickens before they hatch"  mean         or  "people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...."      generally the issue is not whether you KNOW the saying------but the fact is allusions to these things pepper literature and conversation.   Virtually PART OF THE LANGUAGE.     Facility in language is important------it helps people thru life.
Click to expand...

If people think they are dim then thats more of a remark on that persons intelligence than my kids. They will be successful in life regardless of what those few people think. There are plenty of sayings that people dont know anything about simply because they were not taught them. I would only think they were dim if they didnt ask what a saying meant instead of pretending they do.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your kids never heard the expression------be a bit worried.
> It is very commonly used and people do expect to be understood when they use it
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I be worried if I made it through life never hearing it? I also dont subscribe to what people expect. If I dont know what something means I have no problem asking for clarification. My ego is not that big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mentioned your children not knowing-----if they attended school ----public school---in the USA    and they did not know---then they are ---simply not paying attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of my children are straight A students and at the top of their class. I thought it was just my poor education in the hood. Where I live now has a top rated school system. Could it be they simply dont teach it anymore? Even if all my children did happen to miss it what is going to happen to them if they dont know the story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing is going to happen to them-----they will just seem a bit dim by not knowing so commonly used expressions ----if that emperor thing is the only little story they missed-----it is all ok.
> Sometimes tests of  "mental status"  include questions on commonly known sayings   -----like   "what does don't count your chickens before they hatch"  mean         or  "people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...."      generally the issue is not whether you KNOW the saying------but the fact is allusions to these things pepper literature and conversation.   Virtually PART OF THE LANGUAGE.     Facility in language is important------it helps people thru life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If people think they are dim then thats more of a remark on that persons intelligence than my kids. They will be successful in life regardless of what those few people think. There are plenty of sayings that people dont know anything about simply because they were not taught them. I would only think they were dim if they didnt ask what a saying meant instead of pretending they do.
Click to expand...


lots of what is called intelligence is based on standard tests of
intelligence.      GENERAL INFORMATION   that generally intelligent people in any given society    KNOW


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I be worried if I made it through life never hearing it? I also dont subscribe to what people expect. If I dont know what something means I have no problem asking for clarification. My ego is not that big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mentioned your children not knowing-----if they attended school ----public school---in the USA    and they did not know---then they are ---simply not paying attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of my children are straight A students and at the top of their class. I thought it was just my poor education in the hood. Where I live now has a top rated school system. Could it be they simply dont teach it anymore? Even if all my children did happen to miss it what is going to happen to them if they dont know the story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing is going to happen to them-----they will just seem a bit dim by not knowing so commonly used expressions ----if that emperor thing is the only little story they missed-----it is all ok.
> Sometimes tests of  "mental status"  include questions on commonly known sayings   -----like   "what does don't count your chickens before they hatch"  mean         or  "people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...."      generally the issue is not whether you KNOW the saying------but the fact is allusions to these things pepper literature and conversation.   Virtually PART OF THE LANGUAGE.     Facility in language is important------it helps people thru life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If people think they are dim then thats more of a remark on that persons intelligence than my kids. They will be successful in life regardless of what those few people think. There are plenty of sayings that people dont know anything about simply because they were not taught them. I would only think they were dim if they didnt ask what a saying meant instead of pretending they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lots of what is called intelligence is based on standard tests of
> intelligence.      GENERAL INFORMATION   that generally intelligent people in any given society    KNOW
Click to expand...

Intelligence has nothing to do with what you know. Its a measure of your capacity to learn knowledge and apply it. Not knowing something doesnt decrease your intelligence.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mentioned your children not knowing-----if they attended school ----public school---in the USA    and they did not know---then they are ---simply not paying attention
> 
> 
> 
> All of my children are straight A students and at the top of their class. I thought it was just my poor education in the hood. Where I live now has a top rated school system. Could it be they simply dont teach it anymore? Even if all my children did happen to miss it what is going to happen to them if they dont know the story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing is going to happen to them-----they will just seem a bit dim by not knowing so commonly used expressions ----if that emperor thing is the only little story they missed-----it is all ok.
> Sometimes tests of  "mental status"  include questions on commonly known sayings   -----like   "what does don't count your chickens before they hatch"  mean         or  "people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...."      generally the issue is not whether you KNOW the saying------but the fact is allusions to these things pepper literature and conversation.   Virtually PART OF THE LANGUAGE.     Facility in language is important------it helps people thru life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If people think they are dim then thats more of a remark on that persons intelligence than my kids. They will be successful in life regardless of what those few people think. There are plenty of sayings that people dont know anything about simply because they were not taught them. I would only think they were dim if they didnt ask what a saying meant instead of pretending they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lots of what is called intelligence is based on standard tests of
> intelligence.      GENERAL INFORMATION   that generally intelligent people in any given society    KNOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence has nothing to do with what you know. Its a measure of your capacity to learn knowledge and apply it. Not knowing something doesnt decrease your intelligence.
Click to expand...



silly guy------I will help you to understand------lets take the example of the    LSAT    (general test for determination of suitability for entry into law school)        It is a test of GENERAL KNOWLEGE-------stuff people are expected to know by the time they are 20 years old  ------that is not a test designed for    three year old kids like the  "draw a man test"----it could very well include questions on the kind of literature kids who go to public school ---tend to know if they are smart kids      -------on a similar test ----I did not know who
IGMAR BERGMAN was.     I never got over it


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of my children are straight A students and at the top of their class. I thought it was just my poor education in the hood. Where I live now has a top rated school system. Could it be they simply dont teach it anymore? Even if all my children did happen to miss it what is going to happen to them if they dont know the story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is going to happen to them-----they will just seem a bit dim by not knowing so commonly used expressions ----if that emperor thing is the only little story they missed-----it is all ok.
> Sometimes tests of  "mental status"  include questions on commonly known sayings   -----like   "what does don't count your chickens before they hatch"  mean         or  "people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...."      generally the issue is not whether you KNOW the saying------but the fact is allusions to these things pepper literature and conversation.   Virtually PART OF THE LANGUAGE.     Facility in language is important------it helps people thru life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If people think they are dim then thats more of a remark on that persons intelligence than my kids. They will be successful in life regardless of what those few people think. There are plenty of sayings that people dont know anything about simply because they were not taught them. I would only think they were dim if they didnt ask what a saying meant instead of pretending they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lots of what is called intelligence is based on standard tests of
> intelligence.      GENERAL INFORMATION   that generally intelligent people in any given society    KNOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence has nothing to do with what you know. Its a measure of your capacity to learn knowledge and apply it. Not knowing something doesnt decrease your intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> silly guy------I will help you to understand------lets take the example of the    LSAT    (general test for determination of suitability for entry into law school)        It is a test of GENERAL KNOWLEGE-------stuff people are expected to know by the time they are 20 years old  ------that is not a test designed for    three year old kids like the  "draw a man test"----it could very well include questions on the kind of literature kids who go to public school ---tend to know if they are smart kids      -------on a similar test ----I did not know who
> IGMAR BERGMAN was.     I never got over it
Click to expand...

Yeah but you said intelligence not general knowledge. I never heard of Igmar Bergman either. Dont feel bad.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is going to happen to them-----they will just seem a bit dim by not knowing so commonly used expressions ----if that emperor thing is the only little story they missed-----it is all ok.
> Sometimes tests of  "mental status"  include questions on commonly known sayings   -----like   "what does don't count your chickens before they hatch"  mean         or  "people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...."      generally the issue is not whether you KNOW the saying------but the fact is allusions to these things pepper literature and conversation.   Virtually PART OF THE LANGUAGE.     Facility in language is important------it helps people thru life.
> 
> 
> 
> If people think they are dim then thats more of a remark on that persons intelligence than my kids. They will be successful in life regardless of what those few people think. There are plenty of sayings that people dont know anything about simply because they were not taught them. I would only think they were dim if they didnt ask what a saying meant instead of pretending they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lots of what is called intelligence is based on standard tests of
> intelligence.      GENERAL INFORMATION   that generally intelligent people in any given society    KNOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence has nothing to do with what you know. Its a measure of your capacity to learn knowledge and apply it. Not knowing something doesnt decrease your intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> silly guy------I will help you to understand------lets take the example of the    LSAT    (general test for determination of suitability for entry into law school)        It is a test of GENERAL KNOWLEGE-------stuff people are expected to know by the time they are 20 years old  ------that is not a test designed for    three year old kids like the  "draw a man test"----it could very well include questions on the kind of literature kids who go to public school ---tend to know if they are smart kids      -------on a similar test ----I did not know who
> IGMAR BERGMAN was.     I never got over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you said intelligence not general knowledge. I never heard of Igmar Bergman either. Dont feel bad.
Click to expand...


silly guy     GENERAL KNOWLEGE   is used as a test of
intelligence for adults-----TESTING is a big issue for school
and opportunity   ------Not knowing Ingmar bergman kept me out of Harvard


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people think they are dim then thats more of a remark on that persons intelligence than my kids. They will be successful in life regardless of what those few people think. There are plenty of sayings that people dont know anything about simply because they were not taught them. I would only think they were dim if they didnt ask what a saying meant instead of pretending they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of what is called intelligence is based on standard tests of
> intelligence.      GENERAL INFORMATION   that generally intelligent people in any given society    KNOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence has nothing to do with what you know. Its a measure of your capacity to learn knowledge and apply it. Not knowing something doesnt decrease your intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> silly guy------I will help you to understand------lets take the example of the    LSAT    (general test for determination of suitability for entry into law school)        It is a test of GENERAL KNOWLEGE-------stuff people are expected to know by the time they are 20 years old  ------that is not a test designed for    three year old kids like the  "draw a man test"----it could very well include questions on the kind of literature kids who go to public school ---tend to know if they are smart kids      -------on a similar test ----I did not know who
> IGMAR BERGMAN was.     I never got over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you said intelligence not general knowledge. I never heard of Igmar Bergman either. Dont feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> silly guy     GENERAL KNOWLEGE   is used as a test of
> intelligence for adults-----TESTING is a big issue for school
> and opportunity   ------Not knowing Ingmar bergman kept me out of Harvard
Click to expand...

If general knowledge is used as a test for intelligence then its not really a test for intelligence. Its a test for knowledge. I doubt that was the one question that kept you out of Harvard. Sounds more like a trivia question. Why would you know who some guy from sweden was and how does that pertain to being able to learn anything at Harvard?


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lots of what is called intelligence is based on standard tests of
> intelligence.      GENERAL INFORMATION   that generally intelligent people in any given society    KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence has nothing to do with what you know. Its a measure of your capacity to learn knowledge and apply it. Not knowing something doesnt decrease your intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> silly guy------I will help you to understand------lets take the example of the    LSAT    (general test for determination of suitability for entry into law school)        It is a test of GENERAL KNOWLEGE-------stuff people are expected to know by the time they are 20 years old  ------that is not a test designed for    three year old kids like the  "draw a man test"----it could very well include questions on the kind of literature kids who go to public school ---tend to know if they are smart kids      -------on a similar test ----I did not know who
> IGMAR BERGMAN was.     I never got over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you said intelligence not general knowledge. I never heard of Igmar Bergman either. Dont feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> silly guy     GENERAL KNOWLEGE   is used as a test of
> intelligence for adults-----TESTING is a big issue for school
> and opportunity   ------Not knowing Ingmar bergman kept me out of Harvard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If general knowledge is used as a test for intelligence then its not really a test for intelligence. Its a test for knowledge. I doubt that was the one question that kept you out of Harvard. Sounds more like a trivia question. Why would you know who some guy from sweden was and how does that pertain to being able to learn anything at Harvard?
Click to expand...


IRosie was putting you on about the Swedish film director.  No doubt your children are intelligent are also do well in school because you are a parent who encourages them.  However, it appears that the education children are receiving today isn't as good as days of old.  In fact, just the other day, there was an article suggesting that children in a certain school district  should be required to take the citizenship test as they knew so little when it came to the subject of Civics.


----------



## Sally

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got another source, the WSJ is bias and I do not want to spend money on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Source for what? You do not think that was their slogan or that is variation of a popular Iranian slogan or that it is chanted by supporters of Hezbollah? What do you want me to source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will help  Penelope.     she is not afraid of me.   Penelope dear-------Yemen is a SUNNI country.    Shiites are an
> impoverished minority over there.     SUDDENLY THEY ARE ARMED------which is quite a feat for impoverished illiterates
> in Yemen     SUDDENLY  they are STRONG------I will help you understand------they are being created as a fighting
> force BY IRAN  ------got that-----not by Israel and not by jews in Brooklyn      by  IRAN.    Saudi Arabia is so impressed that they are building a mock-up of THE GREAT WALL OF CHINA-----on their border with Yemen-----yemen---the land of the starving has Saudi Arabia on edge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no proof Iran is aiding them. None all speculation. We are aiding the rebels against Assad, and Israel is aiding Isis, is this what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no  "proof"    and you have  "proof"   that Israel is "aiding ISIS"???       you are quite a joke.     I get my information about Yemen from people born there----some who have families still there    -----well----that Yemeni informant is
> not talking anymore-------his family is in Sanaa          gee you are dim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only that ISIS hasn't gone into Israel , and its fighting to take over Syria, and well Israel wants Syria.  Enough! Then Israel will step into the divided country and conquer!
Click to expand...


Skinheads really are good for a laugh.  Why in the world would Israel want to conquer Syria?  Basically, what the Israelis want is to live in peace without your newfound friends trying to kill them.  I imagine this whole shtick about Israel wanting to conquer Syria is all over the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.


----------



## Sally

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Irosie , Divide and Conquer"  is how war is won, Jews are good at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your citizen-of-Iran paranoia is beginning to show through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Penelope is Iranian?      I don't-----I have never
> met a stupid Iranian-----not that stupid.     Most of the people
> who leave Iran are of the intelligentsia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence and paranoia are usually complementary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>>???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> intelligentsia implies intelligence I would think. From personal experience paranoid people are most often intelligent. I should know, I was intelligent once.  As far as peace-n-flowers there I would guess she is from Iran but perhaps not. If she is the number one care she has is what war would do to her country.
Click to expand...


Penelope says she is from Michigan.  One time there was a video of a Nazi meeting someplace in the Midwest.  Some Nazi was giving a speech, and the young Nazi women in their little Nazi uniforms would yell out "Sieg Heil" every time the speaker paused.  When I see Penelope's posts, that video is brought to mind.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> greek-----"the emperor has no clothes"    is a very much used
> little saying-----most people learn it in grade school
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it. Never heard anyone use it. Maybe it has something to do with Greek not really being of any importance to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a famous children's story.  Did you make it past third grade?  Typical Obama supporter: ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a dumb childrens story. Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you are uneducated and ignorant.  Not your fault.  No wonder you're such a bigtime Obama and Islam supporter.  You fit the profile perfectly.  Bet you can't count past 20. Did you even graduate from elementary school?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only ignorant of the dumb story. Its a useless partial sentence that doesn't mean much even though I now know of it.
Click to expand...

To be ignorant of one Hans Christian Anderson, speaks volumes of who you are and your educational background.


----------



## Roudy

Saw a bumper sticker the other day it said: "my dog is smarter than your honor student".  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your citizen-of-Iran paranoia is beginning to show through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think Penelope is Iranian?      I don't-----I have never
> met a stupid Iranian-----not that stupid.     Most of the people
> who leave Iran are of the intelligentsia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence and paranoia are usually complementary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>>???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> intelligentsia implies intelligence I would think. From personal experience paranoid people are most often intelligent. I should know, I was intelligent once.  As far as peace-n-flowers there I would guess she is from Iran but perhaps not. If she is the number one care she has is what war would do to her country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penelope says she is from Michigan.  One time there was a video of a Nazi meeting someplace in the Midwest.  Some Nazi was giving a speech, and the young Nazi women in their little Nazi uniforms would yell out "Sieg Heil" every time the speaker paused.  When I see Penelope's posts, that video is brought to mind.
Click to expand...


Aha, Dearborn aka Al Darbourne capital of "occupied" West Bank USA, aka Michigan?


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it. Never heard anyone use it. Maybe it has something to do with Greek not really being of any importance to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a famous children's story.  Did you make it past third grade?  Typical Obama supporter: ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a dumb childrens story. Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you are uneducated and ignorant.  Not your fault.  No wonder you're such a bigtime Obama and Islam supporter.  You fit the profile perfectly.  Bet you can't count past 20. Did you even graduate from elementary school?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only ignorant of the dumb story. Its a useless partial sentence that doesn't mean much even though I now know of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be ignorant of one Hans Christian Anderson, speaks volumes of who you are and your educational background.
Click to expand...

Whoever the guy is he must not be worth knowing. Never heard of him.  Looks like he wrote a bunch of fairy tales for white people. I'm Black and that is not important to me.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a famous children's story.  Did you make it past third grade?  Typical Obama supporter: ignorant, illiterate, and mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a dumb childrens story. Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you are uneducated and ignorant.  Not your fault.  No wonder you're such a bigtime Obama and Islam supporter.  You fit the profile perfectly.  Bet you can't count past 20. Did you even graduate from elementary school?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only ignorant of the dumb story. Its a useless partial sentence that doesn't mean much even though I now know of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be ignorant of one Hans Christian Anderson, speaks volumes of who you are and your educational background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever the guy is he must not be worth knowing. Never heard of him.  Looks like he wrote a bunch of fairy tales for white people. I'm Black and that is not important to me.
Click to expand...


So you're saying the guy who wrote world renowned stories such as The Ugly Duckling, the Little Mermaid, The Emperor's New Clothes, etc., isn't worth knowing eh?  I'm sure Obama would be thrilled to know that yet another stupid, undereducated moron like you happens to be one of his most devoted and dedicated supporters. Ha ha ha.

Hans Christian Andersen - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jroc

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Source for what? You do not think that was their slogan or that is variation of a popular Iranian slogan or that it is chanted by supporters of Hezbollah? What do you want me to source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will help  Penelope.     she is not afraid of me.   Penelope dear-------Yemen is a SUNNI country.    Shiites are an
> impoverished minority over there.     SUDDENLY THEY ARE ARMED------which is quite a feat for impoverished illiterates
> in Yemen     SUDDENLY  they are STRONG------I will help you understand------they are being created as a fighting
> force BY IRAN  ------got that-----not by Israel and not by jews in Brooklyn      by  IRAN.    Saudi Arabia is so impressed that they are building a mock-up of THE GREAT WALL OF CHINA-----on their border with Yemen-----yemen---the land of the starving has Saudi Arabia on edge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no proof Iran is aiding them. None all speculation. We are aiding the rebels against Assad, and Israel is aiding Isis, is this what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no  "proof"    and you have  "proof"   that Israel is "aiding ISIS"???       you are quite a joke.     I get my information about Yemen from people born there----some who have families still there    -----well----that Yemeni informant is
> not talking anymore-------his family is in Sanaa          gee you are dim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only that ISIS hasn't gone into Israel , and its fighting to take over Syria, and well Israel wants Syria.  Enough! Then Israel will step into the divided country and conquer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quite a  PROOF  you got there    Penelope-----which of your handlers figured that one out?        IRAN?         Israel wants SYRIA?       what an interesting idea.       if you had suggested   "Israel wants Jordan"      that statement would have at least-----made a tiny bit of sense -----or even Lebanon------but    SYRIA????        There are interesting ramifications to what you say?     Do you remember the name  JONAH? ----he was the person who ended up in
> the whale because he did not want to go to NINEVEH----
> do you know where Nineveh is????
> 
> well  ----getting back to Iran-----I can see why Iran would created a libel accusing  Israel of "wanting"   Syria.     It would make sense to the AYATOILETS because Israel "having Syria"      would be a strategic problem for Iran.
Click to expand...

She's rambling, Jew hating, lunatic. 6 million Jews in Israel want to conquer all the Arabs and enslave them.


----------



## irosie91

Jroc said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will help  Penelope.     she is not afraid of me.   Penelope dear-------Yemen is a SUNNI country.    Shiites are an
> impoverished minority over there.     SUDDENLY THEY ARE ARMED------which is quite a feat for impoverished illiterates
> in Yemen     SUDDENLY  they are STRONG------I will help you understand------they are being created as a fighting
> force BY IRAN  ------got that-----not by Israel and not by jews in Brooklyn      by  IRAN.    Saudi Arabia is so impressed that they are building a mock-up of THE GREAT WALL OF CHINA-----on their border with Yemen-----yemen---the land of the starving has Saudi Arabia on edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof Iran is aiding them. None all speculation. We are aiding the rebels against Assad, and Israel is aiding Isis, is this what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no  "proof"    and you have  "proof"   that Israel is "aiding ISIS"???       you are quite a joke.     I get my information about Yemen from people born there----some who have families still there    -----well----that Yemeni informant is
> not talking anymore-------his family is in Sanaa          gee you are dim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only that ISIS hasn't gone into Israel , and its fighting to take over Syria, and well Israel wants Syria.  Enough! Then Israel will step into the divided country and conquer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quite a  PROOF  you got there    Penelope-----which of your handlers figured that one out?        IRAN?         Israel wants SYRIA?       what an interesting idea.       if you had suggested   "Israel wants Jordan"      that statement would have at least-----made a tiny bit of sense -----or even Lebanon------but    SYRIA????        There are interesting ramifications to what you say?     Do you remember the name  JONAH? ----he was the person who ended up in
> the whale because he did not want to go to NINEVEH----
> do you know where Nineveh is????
> 
> well  ----getting back to Iran-----I can see why Iran would created a libel accusing  Israel of "wanting"   Syria.     It would make sense to the AYATOILETS because Israel "having Syria"      would be a strategic problem for Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's rambling, Jew hating, lunatic. 6 million Jews in Israel want to conquer all the Arabs and enslave them.
Click to expand...


I am still fascinated with the latest in mosque  BS-----
   *****ISRAEL WANTS SYRIA*******


----------



## Jroc

Penelope said:


> Who in the heck would want to fight when you can talk it out.  Some of you Israelites are still living in the OT.




"Peace in our time" 60 million people dead


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a dumb childrens story. Never heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are uneducated and ignorant.  Not your fault.  No wonder you're such a bigtime Obama and Islam supporter.  You fit the profile perfectly.  Bet you can't count past 20. Did you even graduate from elementary school?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only ignorant of the dumb story. Its a useless partial sentence that doesn't mean much even though I now know of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be ignorant of one Hans Christian Anderson, speaks volumes of who you are and your educational background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever the guy is he must not be worth knowing. Never heard of him.  Looks like he wrote a bunch of fairy tales for white people. I'm Black and that is not important to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying the guy who wrote world renowned stories such as The Ugly Duckling, the Little Mermaid, The Emperor's New Clothes, etc., isn't worth knowing eh?  I'm sure Obama would be thrilled to know that yet another stupid, undereducated moron like you happens to be one of his most devoted and dedicated supporters. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Hans Christian Andersen - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Thats exactly what I am saying. I could give two shits about those fairy tales designed for white people. I am much more interested in people like Aesop.


----------



## Roudy

Jroc said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the heck would want to fight when you can talk it out.  Some of you Israelites are still living in the OT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Peace in our time" 60 million people dead
Click to expand...


Sounds a lot like Obama.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are uneducated and ignorant.  Not your fault.  No wonder you're such a bigtime Obama and Islam supporter.  You fit the profile perfectly.  Bet you can't count past 20. Did you even graduate from elementary school?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only ignorant of the dumb story. Its a useless partial sentence that doesn't mean much even though I now know of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be ignorant of one Hans Christian Anderson, speaks volumes of who you are and your educational background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever the guy is he must not be worth knowing. Never heard of him.  Looks like he wrote a bunch of fairy tales for white people. I'm Black and that is not important to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying the guy who wrote world renowned stories such as The Ugly Duckling, the Little Mermaid, The Emperor's New Clothes, etc., isn't worth knowing eh?  I'm sure Obama would be thrilled to know that yet another stupid, undereducated moron like you happens to be one of his most devoted and dedicated supporters. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Hans Christian Andersen - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly what I am saying. I could give two shits about those fairy tales designed for white people. I am much more interested in people like Aesop.
Click to expand...


Fairy tales designed for white people?  Ha ha ha.  How pathetic can you get?  I don't even know what to say to that.  Please continue, you are a perfect sample of a typical Obama-bot.


----------



## Roadrunner

Penelope said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I just read:
> In San'a, which Houthis seized during their offensive in September, thousands of supporters converged on the capital’s airport road. They raised green flags and banners proclaiming their slogan—“Death to America, death to Israel, a curse on the Jews and victory to Islam”—a variation of a popular Iranian slogan often chanted by Shiite militants in Iraq and supporters of Lebanon’s Hezbollah.
> Thousands Demonstrate Across Yemen - WSJ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another source, the WSJ is bias and I do not want to spend money on it.
Click to expand...

Bias is a noun.

The WSJ is biased, not bias.

Not usually a grammar Nazi, but that one makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Roadrunner

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee----Penelope is afraid of Israel.    !!!!     she also seems afraid to learn English         I wonder what  "divide and concur"
> means in her language.      Sounds like a divorce settlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Irosie , Divide and Conquer"  is how war is won, Jews are good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it wrong again  Penelope       the word is CONQUOR.
> now-----go ask your handler for an example of jews when
> they were engaged in warfare------using the technique of
> DIVIDE AND CONQUOR.     To help you out-----generally
> your islamo-Nazi propaganda makes the point that the BRITISH EMPIRE was built on that technique-----try to
> study your shit a bit more
Click to expand...

conquer
[ ˈkäNGkər ]
http://www.usmessageboard.com/javascript:void(0)
VERB
verb: *conquer* · third person present: *conquers* · past tense: *conquered* · past participle: *conquered* · present participle: *conquering*


overcome and take control of (a place or people) by use of military force:
"the Magyars conquered Hungary in the Middle Ages"
synonyms: defeat · beat · vanquish · trounce · triumph over ·
be victorious over · get the better of · worst · overcome · overwhelm · overpower · overthrow · subdue · subjugate · quell · quash · crush · rout · lick · best · hammer · clobber · thrash · paste · demolish · annihilate · wipe the floor with · walk all over · make mincemeat of · massacre · slaughter · cream · shellac · skunk · seize · take (over) · appropriate · subjugate · capture · occupy · invade · annex · overrun
More


----------



## Roudy

Roadrunner said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I just read:
> In San'a, which Houthis seized during their offensive in September, thousands of supporters converged on the capital’s airport road. They raised green flags and banners proclaiming their slogan—“Death to America, death to Israel, a curse on the Jews and victory to Islam”—a variation of a popular Iranian slogan often chanted by Shiite militants in Iraq and supporters of Lebanon’s Hezbollah.
> Thousands Demonstrate Across Yemen - WSJ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another source, the WSJ is bias and I do not want to spend money on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias is a noun.
> 
> The WSJ is biased, not bias.
> 
> Not usually a grammar Nazi, but that one makes my skin crawl.
Click to expand...


That's what happens when the dope is translating directly from Arabic to English.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I just read:
> In San'a, which Houthis seized during their offensive in September, thousands of supporters converged on the capital’s airport road. They raised green flags and banners proclaiming their slogan—“Death to America, death to Israel, a curse on the Jews and victory to Islam”—a variation of a popular Iranian slogan often chanted by Shiite militants in Iraq and supporters of Lebanon’s Hezbollah.
> Thousands Demonstrate Across Yemen - WSJ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another source, the WSJ is bias and I do not want to spend money on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias is a noun.
> 
> The WSJ is biased, not bias.
> 
> Not usually a grammar Nazi, but that one makes my skin crawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what happens when the dope is translating directly from Arabic to English.
Click to expand...

 
roudy----you can figure it out------is she originally a farsi speaker or an Arabic speaker?


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only ignorant of the dumb story. Its a useless partial sentence that doesn't mean much even though I now know of it.
> 
> 
> 
> To be ignorant of one Hans Christian Anderson, speaks volumes of who you are and your educational background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever the guy is he must not be worth knowing. Never heard of him.  Looks like he wrote a bunch of fairy tales for white people. I'm Black and that is not important to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying the guy who wrote world renowned stories such as The Ugly Duckling, the Little Mermaid, The Emperor's New Clothes, etc., isn't worth knowing eh?  I'm sure Obama would be thrilled to know that yet another stupid, undereducated moron like you happens to be one of his most devoted and dedicated supporters. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Hans Christian Andersen - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly what I am saying. I could give two shits about those fairy tales designed for white people. I am much more interested in people like Aesop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fairy tales designed for white people?  Ha ha ha.  How pathetic can you get?  I don't even know what to say to that.  Please continue, you are a perfect sample of a typical Obama-bot.
Click to expand...

Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be ignorant of one Hans Christian Anderson, speaks volumes of who you are and your educational background.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever the guy is he must not be worth knowing. Never heard of him.  Looks like he wrote a bunch of fairy tales for white people. I'm Black and that is not important to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying the guy who wrote world renowned stories such as The Ugly Duckling, the Little Mermaid, The Emperor's New Clothes, etc., isn't worth knowing eh?  I'm sure Obama would be thrilled to know that yet another stupid, undereducated moron like you happens to be one of his most devoted and dedicated supporters. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Hans Christian Andersen - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly what I am saying. I could give two shits about those fairy tales designed for white people. I am much more interested in people like Aesop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fairy tales designed for white people?  Ha ha ha.  How pathetic can you get?  I don't even know what to say to that.  Please continue, you are a perfect sample of a typical Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
Click to expand...

Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever the guy is he must not be worth knowing. Never heard of him.  Looks like he wrote a bunch of fairy tales for white people. I'm Black and that is not important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying the guy who wrote world renowned stories such as The Ugly Duckling, the Little Mermaid, The Emperor's New Clothes, etc., isn't worth knowing eh?  I'm sure Obama would be thrilled to know that yet another stupid, undereducated moron like you happens to be one of his most devoted and dedicated supporters. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Hans Christian Andersen - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly what I am saying. I could give two shits about those fairy tales designed for white people. I am much more interested in people like Aesop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fairy tales designed for white people?  Ha ha ha.  How pathetic can you get?  I don't even know what to say to that.  Please continue, you are a perfect sample of a typical Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
Click to expand...

You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying the guy who wrote world renowned stories such as The Ugly Duckling, the Little Mermaid, The Emperor's New Clothes, etc., isn't worth knowing eh?  I'm sure Obama would be thrilled to know that yet another stupid, undereducated moron like you happens to be one of his most devoted and dedicated supporters. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Hans Christian Andersen - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what I am saying. I could give two shits about those fairy tales designed for white people. I am much more interested in people like Aesop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fairy tales designed for white people?  Ha ha ha.  How pathetic can you get?  I don't even know what to say to that.  Please continue, you are a perfect sample of a typical Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
Click to expand...


I grew up more black than white boy Obama ever did, and what do any of your posts have to do with the topic of the thread?


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what I am saying. I could give two shits about those fairy tales designed for white people. I am much more interested in people like Aesop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy tales designed for white people?  Ha ha ha.  How pathetic can you get?  I don't even know what to say to that.  Please continue, you are a perfect sample of a typical Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up more black than white boy Obama ever did, and what do any of your posts have to do with the topic of the thread?
Click to expand...

You never grew up Black. You only wish you had. If you had read what I was responding to you would know dumb ass.


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy tales designed for white people?  Ha ha ha.  How pathetic can you get?  I don't even know what to say to that.  Please continue, you are a perfect sample of a typical Obama-bot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up more black than white boy Obama ever did, and what do any of your posts have to do with the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never grew up Black. You only wish you had. If you had read what I was responding to you would know dumb ass.
Click to expand...

You jumped into the thread and never commented on the topic..Obama's white, preppy, ass couldn't survive in my hood. He get beat down like the little bitch he is


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up more black than white boy Obama ever did, and what do any of your posts have to do with the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never grew up Black. You only wish you had. If you had read what I was responding to you would know dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jumped into the thread and never commented on the topic..Obama's white, preppy, ass couldn't survive in my hood. He get beat down like the little bitch he is
Click to expand...

You jumped in and totally missed where I did comment. Your inability to read is your issue. You dont live in a hood. The trailer park is not a hood. Its a trailer park.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying the guy who wrote world renowned stories such as The Ugly Duckling, the Little Mermaid, The Emperor's New Clothes, etc., isn't worth knowing eh?  I'm sure Obama would be thrilled to know that yet another stupid, undereducated moron like you happens to be one of his most devoted and dedicated supporters. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Hans Christian Andersen - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what I am saying. I could give two shits about those fairy tales designed for white people. I am much more interested in people like Aesop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fairy tales designed for white people?  Ha ha ha.  How pathetic can you get?  I don't even know what to say to that.  Please continue, you are a perfect sample of a typical Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
Click to expand...


Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> 
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up more black than white boy Obama ever did, and what do any of your posts have to do with the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never grew up Black. You only wish you had. If you had read what I was responding to you would know dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jumped into the thread and never commented on the topic..Obama's white, preppy, ass couldn't survive in my hood. He get beat down like the little bitch he is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jumped in and totally missed where I did comment. Your inability to read is your issue. You dont live in a hood. The trailer park is not a hood. Its a trailer park.
Click to expand...



Southwest Detroit!!....Whaaat!!..You might be a little bitch too for all i know...oh I saw your "comment who gives a shit"...Brilliant


----------



## Roudy

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever the guy is he must not be worth knowing. Never heard of him.  Looks like he wrote a bunch of fairy tales for white people. I'm Black and that is not important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying the guy who wrote world renowned stories such as The Ugly Duckling, the Little Mermaid, The Emperor's New Clothes, etc., isn't worth knowing eh?  I'm sure Obama would be thrilled to know that yet another stupid, undereducated moron like you happens to be one of his most devoted and dedicated supporters. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Hans Christian Andersen - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly what I am saying. I could give two shits about those fairy tales designed for white people. I am much more interested in people like Aesop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fairy tales designed for white people?  Ha ha ha.  How pathetic can you get?  I don't even know what to say to that.  Please continue, you are a perfect sample of a typical Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
Click to expand...


I totally disagree, Obama has done a lot for black people.

He's made poverty, crime, unemployment, and govt. dependence for black people significantly worse than it was when the shyster took office.


----------



## Jroc

Roudy said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying the guy who wrote world renowned stories such as The Ugly Duckling, the Little Mermaid, The Emperor's New Clothes, etc., isn't worth knowing eh?  I'm sure Obama would be thrilled to know that yet another stupid, undereducated moron like you happens to be one of his most devoted and dedicated supporters. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Hans Christian Andersen - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what I am saying. I could give two shits about those fairy tales designed for white people. I am much more interested in people like Aesop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fairy tales designed for white people?  Ha ha ha.  How pathetic can you get?  I don't even know what to say to that.  Please continue, you are a perfect sample of a typical Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally disagree, Obama has done a lot for black people.
> 
> He's made poverty, crime, unemployment, and govt. dependence for black people significant worse than it was when the shyster took office.
Click to expand...

Yeah it dosen't matter he looks like a black guy anyway


----------



## Roudy

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up more black than white boy Obama ever did, and what do any of your posts have to do with the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never grew up Black. You only wish you had. If you had read what I was responding to you would know dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jumped into the thread and never commented on the topic..Obama's white, preppy, ass couldn't survive in my hood. He get beat down like the little bitch he is
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what I am saying. I could give two shits about those fairy tales designed for white people. I am much more interested in people like Aesop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy tales designed for white people?  Ha ha ha.  How pathetic can you get?  I don't even know what to say to that.  Please continue, you are a perfect sample of a typical Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
Click to expand...

Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up more black than white boy Obama ever did, and what do any of your posts have to do with the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never grew up Black. You only wish you had. If you had read what I was responding to you would know dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jumped into the thread and never commented on the topic..Obama's white, preppy, ass couldn't survive in my hood. He get beat down like the little bitch he is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jumped in and totally missed where I did comment. Your inability to read is your issue. You dont live in a hood. The trailer park is not a hood. Its a trailer park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Southwest Detroit!!....Whaaat!!..You might be a little bitch too for all i know...oh I saw your "comment who gives a shit"...Brilliant
Click to expand...

What about southwest detroit? I know you dont live there. You would get your ass kicked daily.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy tales designed for white people?  Ha ha ha.  How pathetic can you get?  I don't even know what to say to that.  Please continue, you are a perfect sample of a typical Obama-bot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
Click to expand...


your approach will limit their minds.      I love short stories----
from ALL DIFFERENT cultures-----they provide insight into
those  "other" cultures.    Hans Christian Andersen was Danish.      I am not Danish      I see nothing all that intellectual about you.     Are you going to let them learn
calculus?     Sir Isaac Newton was a white boy


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up more black than white boy Obama ever did, and what do any of your posts have to do with the topic of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> You never grew up Black. You only wish you had. If you had read what I was responding to you would know dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jumped into the thread and never commented on the topic..Obama's white, preppy, ass couldn't survive in my hood. He get beat down like the little bitch he is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jumped in and totally missed where I did comment. Your inability to read is your issue. You dont live in a hood. The trailer park is not a hood. Its a trailer park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Southwest Detroit!!....Whaaat!!..You might be a little bitch too for all i know...oh I saw your "comment who gives a shit"...Brilliant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about southwest detroit? I know you dont live there. You would get your ass kicked daily.
Click to expand...

Grew up there, lived there my whole life. Got shot there, cleaned up the blood of dead friends there ..You?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy tales designed for white people?  Ha ha ha.  How pathetic can you get?  I don't even know what to say to that.  Please continue, you are a perfect sample of a typical Obama-bot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
Click to expand...


Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.

For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.

And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist. 

Those of course are "white stories" with messages that have no value for black people, do they?  

Again, typical mindset of an Obama-bot.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your approach will limit their minds.      I love short stories----
> from ALL DIFFERENT cultures-----they provide insight into
> those  "other" cultures.    Hans Christian Andersen was Danish.      I am not Danish      I see nothing all that intellectual about you.     Are you going to let them learn
> calculus?     Sir Isaac Newton was a white boy
Click to expand...

My approach broadens their minds. They think about the consequences of filling their mind with propaganda. If you are white then I wouldnt be able to tell you from a Danish person. No one walks around with a sign saying they are Danish. Sight is the first thing you see and it makes an impression. 

Why would I not let them learn calculus? Even it math was not created by Black Africans there is a use for it and it is colorless.


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never grew up Black. You only wish you had. If you had read what I was responding to you would know dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> You jumped into the thread and never commented on the topic..Obama's white, preppy, ass couldn't survive in my hood. He get beat down like the little bitch he is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jumped in and totally missed where I did comment. Your inability to read is your issue. You dont live in a hood. The trailer park is not a hood. Its a trailer park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Southwest Detroit!!....Whaaat!!..You might be a little bitch too for all i know...oh I saw your "comment who gives a shit"...Brilliant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about southwest detroit? I know you dont live there. You would get your ass kicked daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grew up there, lived there my whole life. Got shot there, cleaned up the blood of dead friends there ..You?
Click to expand...

I already told you  I dont believe you grew up there. If you did you would have gotten your ass kicked all the time.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" that
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, fairy tales designed for white people. They dont reflect anything to do with me for the most part. If I never heard of any of the stories I would be just fine. There is nothing more you can say but more inane babble.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" with messages that have no value for black people, do they?
> 
> Again, typical mindset of an Obama-bot.
Click to expand...

I dont need a white person to provide morals for my kids. There are plenty of African stories that do the same thing. Face it. Your white author is only important to white people. You must be an idiot to think I would let white authors pollute my childrens minds.


----------



## Roudy

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never grew up Black. You only wish you had. If you had read what I was responding to you would know dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> You jumped into the thread and never commented on the topic..Obama's white, preppy, ass couldn't survive in my hood. He get beat down like the little bitch he is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jumped in and totally missed where I did comment. Your inability to read is your issue. You dont live in a hood. The trailer park is not a hood. Its a trailer park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Southwest Detroit!!....Whaaat!!..You might be a little bitch too for all i know...oh I saw your "comment who gives a shit"...Brilliant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about southwest detroit? I know you dont live there. You would get your ass kicked daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grew up there, lived there my whole life. Got shot there, cleaned up the blood of dead friends there ..You?
Click to expand...


This is how Oblahblah would sound in the hood:


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jumped into the thread and never commented on the topic..Obama's white, preppy, ass couldn't survive in my hood. He get beat down like the little bitch he is
> 
> 
> 
> You jumped in and totally missed where I did comment. Your inability to read is your issue. You dont live in a hood. The trailer park is not a hood. Its a trailer park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Southwest Detroit!!....Whaaat!!..You might be a little bitch too for all i know...oh I saw your "comment who gives a shit"...Brilliant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about southwest detroit? I know you dont live there. You would get your ass kicked daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grew up there, lived there my whole life. Got shot there, cleaned up the blood of dead friends there ..You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you  I dont believe you grew up there. If you did you would have gotten your ass kicked all the time.
Click to expand...



Doesn't matter what you believe. You're the only fraud here.... Chadsey High school..Damn they tore it down now Libs ran the city into the ground


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> 
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your approach will limit their minds.      I love short stories----
> from ALL DIFFERENT cultures-----they provide insight into
> those  "other" cultures.    Hans Christian Andersen was Danish.      I am not Danish      I see nothing all that intellectual about you.     Are you going to let them learn
> calculus?     Sir Isaac Newton was a white boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's too blinded by his race
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jumped in and totally missed where I did comment. Your inability to read is your issue. You dont live in a hood. The trailer park is not a hood. Its a trailer park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Southwest Detroit!!....Whaaat!!..You might be a little bitch too for all i know...oh I saw your "comment who gives a shit"...Brilliant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about southwest detroit? I know you dont live there. You would get your ass kicked daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grew up there, lived there my whole life. Got shot there, cleaned up the blood of dead friends there ..You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you  I dont believe you grew up there. If you did you would have gotten your ass kicked all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe boy.You're the only fraud here.... Chadsey High school..Damn they tore it down now Libs ran the city into the ground
Click to expand...

if it didnt matter you wouldnt be trying so hard to convince me white boy. Did you honestly think I would believe that?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" that
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> 
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" with messages that have no value for black people, do they?
> 
> Again, typical mindset of an Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a white person to provide morals for my kids. There are plenty of African stories that do the same thing. Face it. Your white author is only important to white people. You must be an idiot to think I would let white authors pollute my childrens minds.
Click to expand...


Aha I see, so just because the author is white then regardless of the message or values the story teaches, since white = evil then the story must not be taught. 

Wow, you are more pathetic than I thought. 

So how are things at the Nation of Islam HQ, any hate whitey stories you would like to repeat to us?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" that
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is half white, raise by white people, funded and allied with liberal white people. He must be a sell out in your mind, because he's sure the hell has done nothing for black people.
> 
> 
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" with messages that have no value for black people, do they?
> 
> Again, typical mindset of an Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a white person to provide morals for my kids. There are plenty of African stories that do the same thing. Face it. Your white author is only important to white people. You must be an idiot to think I would let white authors pollute my childrens minds.
Click to expand...


yes----lots of stories written by Africans------same genre


----------



## Jroc

Roudy said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jumped into the thread and never commented on the topic..Obama's white, preppy, ass couldn't survive in my hood. He get beat down like the little bitch he is
> 
> 
> 
> You jumped in and totally missed where I did comment. Your inability to read is your issue. You dont live in a hood. The trailer park is not a hood. Its a trailer park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Southwest Detroit!!....Whaaat!!..You might be a little bitch too for all i know...oh I saw your "comment who gives a shit"...Brilliant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about southwest detroit? I know you dont live there. You would get your ass kicked daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grew up there, lived there my whole life. Got shot there, cleaned up the blood of dead friends there ..You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how Oblahblah would sound in the hood:
Click to expand...


LOL


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your approach will limit their minds.      I love short stories----
> from ALL DIFFERENT cultures-----they provide insight into
> those  "other" cultures.    Hans Christian Andersen was Danish.      I am not Danish      I see nothing all that intellectual about you.     Are you going to let them learn
> calculus?     Sir Isaac Newton was a white boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's too blinded by his race
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southwest Detroit!!....Whaaat!!..You might be a little bitch too for all i know...oh I saw your "comment who gives a shit"...Brilliant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about southwest detroit? I know you dont live there. You would get your ass kicked daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grew up there, lived there my whole life. Got shot there, cleaned up the blood of dead friends there ..You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you  I dont believe you grew up there. If you did you would have gotten your ass kicked all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe boy.You're the only fraud here.... Chadsey High school..Damn they tore it down now Libs ran the city into the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it didnt matter you wouldnt be trying so hard to convince me white boy. Did you honestly think I would believe that?
Click to expand...


"White boy"?  You are one disgusting racist piece of shit. I hope you aren't teaching your kids the same thing.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" that
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" with messages that have no value for black people, do they?
> 
> Again, typical mindset of an Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a white person to provide morals for my kids. There are plenty of African stories that do the same thing. Face it. Your white author is only important to white people. You must be an idiot to think I would let white authors pollute my childrens minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha I see, so just because the author is white then regardless of the message or values the story teaches, since white = evil then the story must not be taught.
> 
> Wow, you are more pathetic than I thought.
> 
> So how are things at the Nation of Islam HQ, any hate whitey stories you would like to repeat to us?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

Exactly. If the author is white then its coming from the mindset of a white person. I dont have the time to filter out everything so I only use Black authors. I want my children to know that being Black didnt start with slavery. I show my kids all the things Black people did and promote that in my household. I do this because I know at school they will be told BS lies which are geared to have them look to white people as superior.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> 
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your approach will limit their minds.      I love short stories----
> from ALL DIFFERENT cultures-----they provide insight into
> those  "other" cultures.    Hans Christian Andersen was Danish.      I am not Danish      I see nothing all that intellectual about you.     Are you going to let them learn
> calculus?     Sir Isaac Newton was a white boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's too blinded by his race
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about southwest detroit? I know you dont live there. You would get your ass kicked daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grew up there, lived there my whole life. Got shot there, cleaned up the blood of dead friends there ..You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you  I dont believe you grew up there. If you did you would have gotten your ass kicked all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe boy.You're the only fraud here.... Chadsey High school..Damn they tore it down now Libs ran the city into the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it didnt matter you wouldnt be trying so hard to convince me white boy. Did you honestly think I would believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "White boy"?  You are one disgusting racist piece of shit. I hope you aren't teaching your kids the same thing.
Click to expand...

I do if a white boy is brave enough to call them a boy. Of course Jroc is safe on the internet so I know he wouldnt do that in person.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" that
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" with messages that have no value for black people, do they?
> 
> Again, typical mindset of an Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a white person to provide morals for my kids. There are plenty of African stories that do the same thing. Face it. Your white author is only important to white people. You must be an idiot to think I would let white authors pollute my childrens minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----lots of stories written by Africans------same genre
Click to expand...

All of this is of course a grand yet ineffective effort to explain away why he's so undereducated that he hasn't even heard of Hans Christian Anderson stories, that is like basic education for school children all over the world.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" that
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> 
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" with messages that have no value for black people, do they?
> 
> Again, typical mindset of an Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a white person to provide morals for my kids. There are plenty of African stories that do the same thing. Face it. Your white author is only important to white people. You must be an idiot to think I would let white authors pollute my childrens minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----lots of stories written by Africans------same genre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of this is of course a grand yet ineffective effort to explain away why he's so undereducated that he hasn't even heard of Hans Christian Anderson stories, that is like basic education for school children all over the world.
Click to expand...

I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You arent Black so you have no idea how clueless you are.  BTW what does that have to do with me not giving a shit about an author that writes fairy tales for white people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your approach will limit their minds.      I love short stories----
> from ALL DIFFERENT cultures-----they provide insight into
> those  "other" cultures.    Hans Christian Andersen was Danish.      I am not Danish      I see nothing all that intellectual about you.     Are you going to let them learn
> calculus?     Sir Isaac Newton was a white boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's too blinded by his race
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southwest Detroit!!....Whaaat!!..You might be a little bitch too for all i know...oh I saw your "comment who gives a shit"...Brilliant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about southwest detroit? I know you dont live there. You would get your ass kicked daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grew up there, lived there my whole life. Got shot there, cleaned up the blood of dead friends there ..You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you  I dont believe you grew up there. If you did you would have gotten your ass kicked all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe boy.You're the only fraud here.... Chadsey High school..Damn they tore it down now Libs ran the city into the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it didnt matter you wouldnt be trying so hard to convince me white boy. Did you honestly think I would believe that?
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter what you believe ..I'm a Jew who grew up in the hood. No need to lie about such things. Obama is a half white guy who grew up among leftist white people.


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias-----your POV is really anti-intellectual.   Stories are a human thing-----a VERY HUMAN communication employed
> universally as a means of transmitting wisdom.     Try not to
> let your kids know that you despise literature-----they may internalize your hatred of literature to their detriment
> 
> 
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your approach will limit their minds.      I love short stories----
> from ALL DIFFERENT cultures-----they provide insight into
> those  "other" cultures.    Hans Christian Andersen was Danish.      I am not Danish      I see nothing all that intellectual about you.     Are you going to let them learn
> calculus?     Sir Isaac Newton was a white boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's too blinded by his race
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about southwest detroit? I know you dont live there. You would get your ass kicked daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grew up there, lived there my whole life. Got shot there, cleaned up the blood of dead friends there ..You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you  I dont believe you grew up there. If you did you would have gotten your ass kicked all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe boy.You're the only fraud here.... Chadsey High school..Damn they tore it down now Libs ran the city into the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it didnt matter you wouldnt be trying so hard to convince me white boy. Did you honestly think I would believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe ..I'm a Jew who grew up in the hood. No need to lie about such things. Obama is a half white guy who grew up among leftist white people.
Click to expand...

if it didn't matter you wouldn't be trying so hard to convince me. Obama is more Black than you no matter where you grew up. Sorry.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" that
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" with messages that have no value for black people, do they?
> 
> Again, typical mindset of an Obama-bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a white person to provide morals for my kids. There are plenty of African stories that do the same thing. Face it. Your white author is only important to white people. You must be an idiot to think I would let white authors pollute my childrens minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----lots of stories written by Africans------same genre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of this is of course a grand yet ineffective effort to explain away why he's so undereducated that he hasn't even heard of Hans Christian Anderson stories, that is like basic education for school children all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
Click to expand...


I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
on  "general information"   tests


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" that
> Actually the stories provide moral and ethical lessons for society as well.
> 
> For example, in the Emperor Has No Clothes, you would be one of the coward morons who would cheer for the emperor just because he was the emperor, even though he had no clothes on, just like you do for Oblahblah, just because he's black.
> 
> And of course The Ugly Duckling taught people not to judge people by how they look, or be a conformist.
> 
> Those of course are "white stories" with messages that have no value for black people, do they?
> 
> Again, typical mindset of an Obama-bot.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a white person to provide morals for my kids. There are plenty of African stories that do the same thing. Face it. Your white author is only important to white people. You must be an idiot to think I would let white authors pollute my childrens minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----lots of stories written by Africans------same genre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of this is of course a grand yet ineffective effort to explain away why he's so undereducated that he hasn't even heard of Hans Christian Anderson stories, that is like basic education for school children all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
Click to expand...

If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your approach will limit their minds.      I love short stories----
> from ALL DIFFERENT cultures-----they provide insight into
> those  "other" cultures.    Hans Christian Andersen was Danish.      I am not Danish      I see nothing all that intellectual about you.     Are you going to let them learn
> calculus?     Sir Isaac Newton was a white boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's too blinded by his race
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grew up there, lived there my whole life. Got shot there, cleaned up the blood of dead friends there ..You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you  I dont believe you grew up there. If you did you would have gotten your ass kicked all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe boy.You're the only fraud here.... Chadsey High school..Damn they tore it down now Libs ran the city into the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it didnt matter you wouldnt be trying so hard to convince me white boy. Did you honestly think I would believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe ..I'm a Jew who grew up in the hood. No need to lie about such things. Obama is a half white guy who grew up among leftist white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it didn't matter you wouldn't be trying so hard to convince me. Obama is more Black than you no matter where you grew up. Sorry.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stories are meant to convey messages. I dont happen to like the messages most white fairy tales send. I think my POV is substantially more intellectual than most people can relate to. It requires critical thinking which most people are incapable of. Why would I want my kids hearing some rubbish about Snow White or Goldilocks? They need to hear stories where they are the focal point of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your approach will limit their minds.      I love short stories----
> from ALL DIFFERENT cultures-----they provide insight into
> those  "other" cultures.    Hans Christian Andersen was Danish.      I am not Danish      I see nothing all that intellectual about you.     Are you going to let them learn
> calculus?     Sir Isaac Newton was a white boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's too blinded by his race
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grew up there, lived there my whole life. Got shot there, cleaned up the blood of dead friends there ..You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you  I dont believe you grew up there. If you did you would have gotten your ass kicked all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe boy.You're the only fraud here.... Chadsey High school..Damn they tore it down now Libs ran the city into the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it didnt matter you wouldnt be trying so hard to convince me white boy. Did you honestly think I would believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "White boy"?  You are one disgusting racist piece of shit. I hope you aren't teaching your kids the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do if a white boy is brave enough to call them a boy. Of course Jroc is safe on the internet so I know he wouldnt do that in person.
Click to expand...



Really? I'm not a racist piece of shit. I grew up around poor blacks, whites, mexicans ect.. I'm not the racist here, but if you'd like to meet up and talk about it we can do that...You're not a wrinkled up old man are you?


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your approach will limit their minds.      I love short stories----
> from ALL DIFFERENT cultures-----they provide insight into
> those  "other" cultures.    Hans Christian Andersen was Danish.      I am not Danish      I see nothing all that intellectual about you.     Are you going to let them learn
> calculus?     Sir Isaac Newton was a white boy
> 
> 
> 
> he's too blinded by his race
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you  I dont believe you grew up there. If you did you would have gotten your ass kicked all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe boy.You're the only fraud here.... Chadsey High school..Damn they tore it down now Libs ran the city into the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it didnt matter you wouldnt be trying so hard to convince me white boy. Did you honestly think I would believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe ..I'm a Jew who grew up in the hood. No need to lie about such things. Obama is a half white guy who grew up among leftist white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it didn't matter you wouldn't be trying so hard to convince me. Obama is more Black than you no matter where you grew up. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your approach will limit their minds.      I love short stories----
> from ALL DIFFERENT cultures-----they provide insight into
> those  "other" cultures.    Hans Christian Andersen was Danish.      I am not Danish      I see nothing all that intellectual about you.     Are you going to let them learn
> calculus?     Sir Isaac Newton was a white boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's too blinded by his race
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you  I dont believe you grew up there. If you did you would have gotten your ass kicked all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe boy.You're the only fraud here.... Chadsey High school..Damn they tore it down now Libs ran the city into the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it didnt matter you wouldnt be trying so hard to convince me white boy. Did you honestly think I would believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "White boy"?  You are one disgusting racist piece of shit. I hope you aren't teaching your kids the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do if a white boy is brave enough to call them a boy. Of course Jroc is safe on the internet so I know he wouldnt do that in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I'm not a racist piece of shit. I grew up around poor blacks, whites, mexicans ect.. I'm not the racist here, but if you'd like to meet up and talk about it we can do that...You're not a wrinkled up old man are you?
Click to expand...

Yes really. I think you are a racist piece of shit but that doesnt really bother me at all. I'm not really concerned with your claims either. If you want to meet up drop me a PM with your number and we can discuss the details. No I'm not a wrinkled old man. Hopefully that doesnt change your mind.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a white person to provide morals for my kids. There are plenty of African stories that do the same thing. Face it. Your white author is only important to white people. You must be an idiot to think I would let white authors pollute my childrens minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes----lots of stories written by Africans------same genre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of this is of course a grand yet ineffective effort to explain away why he's so undereducated that he hasn't even heard of Hans Christian Anderson stories, that is like basic education for school children all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
Click to expand...


UH huh------I read that crap in the  60s and 70s  too.   Eldridge Cleaver had more than his  "soul on ice"-----his
brain was frozen


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a white person to provide morals for my kids. There are plenty of African stories that do the same thing. Face it. Your white author is only important to white people. You must be an idiot to think I would let white authors pollute my childrens minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes----lots of stories written by Africans------same genre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of this is of course a grand yet ineffective effort to explain away why he's so undereducated that he hasn't even heard of Hans Christian Anderson stories, that is like basic education for school children all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
Click to expand...


UH huh------I read that crap in the  60s and 70s  too.   Eldridge Cleaver had more than his  "soul on ice"-----his
brain was frozen


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----lots of stories written by Africans------same genre
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is of course a grand yet ineffective effort to explain away why he's so undereducated that he hasn't even heard of Hans Christian Anderson stories, that is like basic education for school children all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UH huh------I read that crap in the  60s and 70s  too.   Eldridge Cleaver had more than his  "soul on ice"-----his
> brain was frozen
Click to expand...

Never read Eldridge Cleaver. I'm more into ancient African history.


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's too blinded by his race
> Doesn't matter what you believe boy.You're the only fraud here.... Chadsey High school..Damn they tore it down now Libs ran the city into the ground
> 
> 
> 
> if it didnt matter you wouldnt be trying so hard to convince me white boy. Did you honestly think I would believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe ..I'm a Jew who grew up in the hood. No need to lie about such things. Obama is a half white guy who grew up among leftist white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it didn't matter you wouldn't be trying so hard to convince me. Obama is more Black than you no matter where you grew up. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's too blinded by his race
> Doesn't matter what you believe boy.You're the only fraud here.... Chadsey High school..Damn they tore it down now Libs ran the city into the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it didnt matter you wouldnt be trying so hard to convince me white boy. Did you honestly think I would believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "White boy"?  You are one disgusting racist piece of shit. I hope you aren't teaching your kids the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do if a white boy is brave enough to call them a boy. Of course Jroc is safe on the internet so I know he wouldnt do that in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I'm not a racist piece of shit. I grew up around poor blacks, whites, mexicans ect.. I'm not the racist here, but if you'd like to meet up and talk about it we can do that...You're not a wrinkled up old man are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes really. I think you are a racist piece of shit but that doesnt really bother me at all. I'm not really concerned with your claims either. If you want to meet up drop me a PM with your number and we can discuss the details. No I'm not a wrinkled old man. Hopefully that doesnt change your mind.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is of course a grand yet ineffective effort to explain away why he's so undereducated that he hasn't even heard of Hans Christian Anderson stories, that is like basic education for school children all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UH huh------I read that crap in the  60s and 70s  too.   Eldridge Cleaver had more than his  "soul on ice"-----his
> brain was frozen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never read Eldridge Cleaver. I'm more into ancient African history.
Click to expand...


That's nice-------ancient African history----at least you read
something


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UH huh------I read that crap in the  60s and 70s  too.   Eldridge Cleaver had more than his  "soul on ice"-----his
> brain was frozen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never read Eldridge Cleaver. I'm more into ancient African history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice-------ancient African history----at least you read
> something
Click to expand...

I read more than that but then I am a adult that knows better.


----------



## irosie91

you knows better?     better than what?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> you knows better?     better than what?


Knows better than to take things at face value.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vigilante said:


>



Well, he's right, you know.

Nobody in the world is suffering from a lack of basic human decency any more than the Palestinians.


----------



## Vigilante

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's right, you know.
> 
> Nobody in the world is suffering from a lack of basic human decency any more than the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

'Yes, that's why POTUS is a terrorist supporter...as it plainly states!
And Hamas destroys its own people!


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you knows better?     better than what?
> 
> 
> 
> Knows better than to take things at face value.
Click to expand...


I think we all here realize that Blacks in this country have had a hard row to hoe, especially before the Civil Rights Movement.  However, you limit yourself by passing by great literature if you just read books about Africans.  There are many great Russian authors, English authors, etc. whose novels really don't relate to anything White people have done in America, but that doesn't stop anyone from reading them.  I can't think of any educated Black person who would just limit himself to reading Black authors like Frank Yerby (The Foxes of Harrow) and pass by some of the world's greatest literature.  The important thing for you to do for your children is to encourage them and give them some examples of Black people who have pushed themselves to get far in life.  I come from the Bronx, and these Black people had the same type of education that I had in elementary and high school so they both no doubt had to read the same books in their English literature classes as I did.  Look at what they achieved.  I really admire them.  And don't forget Colin Powell -- he also comes from the Bronx.


Dr. Wanda Austin The Aerospace Corporation

About Neil deGrasse Tyson Neil deGrasse Tyson


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a white person to provide morals for my kids. There are plenty of African stories that do the same thing. Face it. Your white author is only important to white people. You must be an idiot to think I would let white authors pollute my childrens minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes----lots of stories written by Africans------same genre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of this is of course a grand yet ineffective effort to explain away why he's so undereducated that he hasn't even heard of Hans Christian Anderson stories, that is like basic education for school children all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
Click to expand...


There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you knows better?     better than what?
> 
> 
> 
> Knows better than to take things at face value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we all here realize that Blacks in this country have had a hard row to hoe, especially before the Civil Rights Movement.  However, you limit yourself by passing by great literature if you just read books about Africans.  There are many great Russian authors, English authors, etc. whose novels really don't relate to anything White people have done in America, but that doesn't stop anyone from reading them.  I can't think of any educated Black person who would just limit himself to reading Black authors like Frank Yerby (The Foxes of Harrow) and pass by some of the world's greatest literature.  The important thing for you to do for your children is to encourage them and give them some examples of Black people who have pushed themselves to get far in life.  I come from the Bronx, and these Black people had the same type of education that I had in elementary and high school so they both no doubt had to read the same books in their English literature classes as I did.  Look at what they achieved.  I really admire them.  And don't forget Colin Powell -- he also comes from the Bronx.
> 
> 
> Dr. Wanda Austin The Aerospace Corporation
> 
> About Neil deGrasse Tyson Neil deGrasse Tyson
Click to expand...


Personally I think the black community is also to blame. When they have "leaders" like Farakhan, Jackson, and Sharpton race bating and blaming White People for everything and creating this culture of victimization, you get racist blacks with the mentality of Asclepias who have a constant chip on their shoulder. 

It is long past overdue for blacks to choose leaders which emphasize universal values that worked in lifting all minorities socio economically, education, family, hard work, responsibility, perseverance, and entrepreneurship.  The govt isn't going to do it for for you, neither is a race baiting president Obama, who fans the flames of division in hopes of gaining more voters for his party.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----lots of stories written by Africans------same genre
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is of course a grand yet ineffective effort to explain away why he's so undereducated that he hasn't even heard of Hans Christian Anderson stories, that is like basic education for school children all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
Click to expand...


I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
"the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that 
MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you knows better?     better than what?
> 
> 
> 
> Knows better than to take things at face value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we all here realize that Blacks in this country have had a hard row to hoe, especially before the Civil Rights Movement.  However, you limit yourself by passing by great literature if you just read books about Africans.  There are many great Russian authors, English authors, etc. whose novels really don't relate to anything White people have done in America, but that doesn't stop anyone from reading them.  I can't think of any educated Black person who would just limit himself to reading Black authors like Frank Yerby (The Foxes of Harrow) and pass by some of the world's greatest literature.  The important thing for you to do for your children is to encourage them and give them some examples of Black people who have pushed themselves to get far in life.  I come from the Bronx, and these Black people had the same type of education that I had in elementary and high school so they both no doubt had to read the same books in their English literature classes as I did.  Look at what they achieved.  I really admire them.  And don't forget Colin Powell -- he also comes from the Bronx.
> 
> 
> Dr. Wanda Austin The Aerospace Corporation
> 
> About Neil deGrasse Tyson Neil deGrasse Tyson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I think the black community also is also to blame. When they have "leaders" like Farakhan, Jackson, and Sharpton race bating and blaming White People for everything and creating this culture of victimization, you get racist blacks with the mentality of Asclepias with a constant chip on their shoulder.
> 
> It is long past overdue for blacks to choose leaders which emphasize universal values that worked in lifting for all minorities, education, family, hard work, responsibility, perseverance, and entrepreneurship.
Click to expand...


In the 60s  it was a whole  science.      One could do biology, or chemistry, or physics   or  "black studies"       of course there are other aberrations like     "womens' studies"  (womanology)            even I read THE FEMININE MYSTIQUE------a book analogous to eldridge cleaver's
  "brain on ice"           sexism was a big issue------we were told
  that our children would suffer gender anxiety if we dressed
  the little boys in blue and the girls in pink


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you knows better?     better than what?
> 
> 
> 
> Knows better than to take things at face value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we all here realize that Blacks in this country have had a hard row to hoe, especially before the Civil Rights Movement.  However, you limit yourself by passing by great literature if you just read books about Africans.  There are many great Russian authors, English authors, etc. whose novels really don't relate to anything White people have done in America, but that doesn't stop anyone from reading them.  I can't think of any educated Black person who would just limit himself to reading Black authors like Frank Yerby (The Foxes of Harrow) and pass by some of the world's greatest literature.  The important thing for you to do for your children is to encourage them and give them some examples of Black people who have pushed themselves to get far in life.  I come from the Bronx, and these Black people had the same type of education that I had in elementary and high school so they both no doubt had to read the same books in their English literature classes as I did.  Look at what they achieved.  I really admire them.  And don't forget Colin Powell -- he also comes from the Bronx.
> 
> 
> Dr. Wanda Austin The Aerospace Corporation
> 
> About Neil deGrasse Tyson Neil deGrasse Tyson
Click to expand...

"A hard row to hoe" is putting mildly. Matter of fact its a downright insulting summation of the issue. I don't see anything useful in most of the literature white people claim as being great. The same thoughts, ideology, and works have been told over and over by Africans way before they ever occurred to white people. I dont limit myself to only Black authors. Limiting would imply I was not getting something valuable that was available only by reading white authors. I have read some books by white people that have turned out to be great works but these people are hidden from the general public and the issues they discussed are uneasily left to die somewhere in the corner.  These people simply echo what I already know to be true. There only use is to use as examples that some whites knew the truth and tried to put it out there in the public despite it not being a popular truth. People like Gerald Massey, Godfrey Higgins, Count Volney, Sir Henry Rawlinson etc.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----lots of stories written by Africans------same genre
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is of course a grand yet ineffective effort to explain away why he's so undereducated that he hasn't even heard of Hans Christian Anderson stories, that is like basic education for school children all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
Click to expand...

White people are indeed a large reason for the misery and problems in the world. It seems you haven't been keeping up on history, current events or you are simply ignorant.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is of course a grand yet ineffective effort to explain away why he's so undereducated that he hasn't even heard of Hans Christian Anderson stories, that is like basic education for school children all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
Click to expand...

What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
Click to expand...


it's not a conspiracy-----light had been contrasted with dark
as good vs bad thruout the world for thousands of years.   DAY  vs  night.     The problem arises only if skin color
becomes ATTACHED to that concept.     The most skin color
persons I have ever encountered   (repeatedly)  are from south-east Asia-----both Pakistanis and Indian,    both Hindu
and Muslim -----they had it before the British got there.   Even the ancient Egyptians played that game


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is of course a grand yet ineffective effort to explain away why he's so undereducated that he hasn't even heard of Hans Christian Anderson stories, that is like basic education for school children all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are indeed a large reason for the misery and problems in the world. It seems you haven't been keeping up on history, current events or you are simply ignorant.
Click to expand...


Meh, we are talking about America, not "White people", where blacks still have it better than any other country in the world.  Others with the  "wrong looks" like Asians have emigrated here, and now are some of the highest achievers academia and other sectors. Again, it goes back to those universal values that work for all minorities. I never saw Asians form these Nation of Islam hate whitey groups that create this culture of victimization and govt dependence. Instead they rolled up their sleeves and went to work, and took advantage of the education provided in this country. 

I also never saw an Asian or Hispanic making sure their children's learning experiences are limited to their own race. Actually I never heard of a school that makes it a point to teach anything that originates from black or African sources only.  Unless it's one of these Nation of Islam or Mosque  educational centers, which teach racism. 

Hans Christian Anderson's stories have nothing to do with "race" in fact they teach independence and tolerance.   You are truly pathetic and disgusting.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
Click to expand...


The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
Click to expand...


well roudy----you have first hand experience-----all I have is
people in the USA from -----over there.      What I saw of  IRANIANS-----those guys would not sit at the same cafeteria
table with a black person----UTTER DISDAIN ----to the point of being creepy..        It is not possible that it is something NEW for them.    From my fund of general info  (such as it is----arabs way back in time were selling black slaves even
in Greece and Persia-----but they  "fixed"   the males---fixing
the males was the way to go back in those days)


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not a conspiracy-----light had been contrasted with dark
> as good vs bad thruout the world for thousands of years.   DAY  vs  night.     The problem arises only if skin color
> becomes ATTACHED to that concept.     The most skin color
> persons I have ever encountered   (repeatedly)  are from south-east Asia-----both Pakistanis and Indian,    both Hindu
> and Muslim -----they had it before the British got there.   Even the ancient Egyptians played that game
Click to expand...

Not true. Black was considered the color of divinity by many cultures. India had Black gods and considered white evil. Them same held true for Egyptians as well.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained I got a poor education. I grew up in the hood.  Regardless Hans Anderson simply doesnt rate to me. Your turn of phrase is foreign to me because I never had a reason or desire to find out about him. His stories are unimportant to me. Sorry if that bothers you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are indeed a large reason for the misery and problems in the world. It seems you haven't been keeping up on history, current events or you are simply ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, we are talking about America, not "White people", where blacks still have it better than any other country in the world.  Others with the  "wrong looks" like Asians have emigrated here, and now are some of the highest achievers academia and other sectors. Again, it goes back to those universal values that work for all minorities. I never saw Asians form these Nation of Islam hate whitey groups that create this culture of victimization and govt dependence. Instead they rolled up their sleeves and went to work, and took advantage of the education provided in this country.
> 
> I also never saw an Asian or Hispanic making sure their children's learning experiences are limited to their own race. Actually I never heard of a school that makes it a point to teach anything that originates from black or African sources only.  Unless it's one of these Nation of Islam or Mosque  educational centers, which teach racism.
> 
> Hans Christian Anderson's stories have nothing to do with "race" in fact they teach independence and tolerance.   You are truly pathetic and disgusting.
Click to expand...

I'm talking about white people in general. I'm not concerned with what you divine as the topic. Asians immigrated. Blacks were forced and had their families destroyed and split up due to white greed and lack of ethics, morals, and their savagery. Asians have a family oriented culture that was strong enough to withstand the propaganda whites tried to get them to believe. However, there are many that are starting to fall. 

Hans Andersons stories have every thing to do with race. Your low intellectual capacity prevents you from seeing that.


----------



## Roudy

Speaking of historical lies....Did Louis Farrakhan and his Nation of Islam gang ever tell you the true story of Muslim slave trade which made the Europeans look like JV?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are indeed a large reason for the misery and problems in the world. It seems you haven't been keeping up on history, current events or you are simply ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, we are talking about America, not "White people", where blacks still have it better than any other country in the world.  Others with the  "wrong looks" like Asians have emigrated here, and now are some of the highest achievers academia and other sectors. Again, it goes back to those universal values that work for all minorities. I never saw Asians form these Nation of Islam hate whitey groups that create this culture of victimization and govt dependence. Instead they rolled up their sleeves and went to work, and took advantage of the education provided in this country.
> 
> I also never saw an Asian or Hispanic making sure their children's learning experiences are limited to their own race. Actually I never heard of a school that makes it a point to teach anything that originates from black or African sources only.  Unless it's one of these Nation of Islam or Mosque  educational centers, which teach racism.
> 
> Hans Christian Anderson's stories have nothing to do with "race" in fact they teach independence and tolerance.   You are truly pathetic and disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about white people in general. I'm not concerned with what you divine as the topic. Asians immigrated. Blacks were forced and had their families destroyed and split up due to white greed and lack of ethics, morals, and their savagery. Asians have a family oriented culture that was strong enough to withstand the propaganda whites tried to get them to believe. However, there are many that are starting to fall.
> 
> Hans Andersons stories have every thing to do with race. Your low intellectual capacity prevents you from seeing that.
Click to expand...


A day ago you had no idea who Hans Christian Anderson was, now you're an expert on his racist stories. Ha ha ha. So tell us, how does the story of "The Emperor has no clothes" promote racism and white superiority?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not a conspiracy-----light had been contrasted with dark
> as good vs bad thruout the world for thousands of years.   DAY  vs  night.     The problem arises only if skin color
> becomes ATTACHED to that concept.     The most skin color
> persons I have ever encountered   (repeatedly)  are from south-east Asia-----both Pakistanis and Indian,    both Hindu
> and Muslim -----they had it before the British got there.   Even the ancient Egyptians played that game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Black was considered the color of divinity by many cultures. India had Black gods and considered white evil. Them same held true for Egyptians as well.
Click to expand...


gee you are confused-----now roudy has been confirmed---
you are brainwashed by   NOI   and   black is beautiful
propaganda.       Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
the  "god"  depicted in black is   SIVA ----god of death and destruction.     Sheesh-----you got books left over from the
the  LSD  era-------get some new stuff.     In Egypt black
cats were magical and that is about it.    Krishnah is blue


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town-----the library was far away----
> had to get there by bus------which required a fare.  -----
> there were essentially no books at home-----once I got thru
> a tattered volume of the poems of shelly.  ----I read everything
> that I could get my hands on.............it is difficult for me to understand anyone who is so PICKY  about what he reads.   I was very lucky------my parents never interfered with my reading materials.      I read the book  "LOLITA"  at about
> age ten-----because it landed near me.      I had no idea why
> that book bothered anyone.    Because of my eclectic and unrestrained reading-------I used to score  OUT OF RANGE---
> on  "general information"   tests
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
Click to expand...

The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not a conspiracy-----light had been contrasted with dark
> as good vs bad thruout the world for thousands of years.   DAY  vs  night.     The problem arises only if skin color
> becomes ATTACHED to that concept.     The most skin color
> persons I have ever encountered   (repeatedly)  are from south-east Asia-----both Pakistanis and Indian,    both Hindu
> and Muslim -----they had it before the British got there.   Even the ancient Egyptians played that game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Black was considered the color of divinity by many cultures. India had Black gods and considered white evil. Them same held true for Egyptians as well.
Click to expand...


Well then how come the word for black and slave is the same in Arabic?  You should be burning all Korans, due to this very reason that it promotes the worst "racism" towards blacks in its language.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are indeed a large reason for the misery and problems in the world. It seems you haven't been keeping up on history, current events or you are simply ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, we are talking about America, not "White people", where blacks still have it better than any other country in the world.  Others with the  "wrong looks" like Asians have emigrated here, and now are some of the highest achievers academia and other sectors. Again, it goes back to those universal values that work for all minorities. I never saw Asians form these Nation of Islam hate whitey groups that create this culture of victimization and govt dependence. Instead they rolled up their sleeves and went to work, and took advantage of the education provided in this country.
> 
> I also never saw an Asian or Hispanic making sure their children's learning experiences are limited to their own race. Actually I never heard of a school that makes it a point to teach anything that originates from black or African sources only.  Unless it's one of these Nation of Islam or Mosque  educational centers, which teach racism.
> 
> Hans Christian Anderson's stories have nothing to do with "race" in fact they teach independence and tolerance.   You are truly pathetic and disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about white people in general. I'm not concerned with what you divine as the topic. Asians immigrated. Blacks were forced and had their families destroyed and split up due to white greed and lack of ethics, morals, and their savagery. Asians have a family oriented culture that was strong enough to withstand the propaganda whites tried to get them to believe. However, there are many that are starting to fall.
> 
> Hans Andersons stories have every thing to do with race. Your low intellectual capacity prevents you from seeing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A day ago you had no idea who Hans Christian Anderson was, now you're an expert on his racist stories. Ha ha ha. So tell us, how does the story of "The Emperor has no clothes" promote racism and white superiority?
Click to expand...

I told you I never heard of it so how would I know?


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not a conspiracy-----light had been contrasted with dark
> as good vs bad thruout the world for thousands of years.   DAY  vs  night.     The problem arises only if skin color
> becomes ATTACHED to that concept.     The most skin color
> persons I have ever encountered   (repeatedly)  are from south-east Asia-----both Pakistanis and Indian,    both Hindu
> and Muslim -----they had it before the British got there.   Even the ancient Egyptians played that game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Black was considered the color of divinity by many cultures. India had Black gods and considered white evil. Them same held true for Egyptians as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then how come the word for black and slave is the same in Arabic?  You should be burning all Korans, due to this very reason that it promotes the worst "racism" towards blacks in its language.
Click to expand...

What does Egypt and India have to do with Arabic?


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are indeed a large reason for the misery and problems in the world. It seems you haven't been keeping up on history, current events or you are simply ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, we are talking about America, not "White people", where blacks still have it better than any other country in the world.  Others with the  "wrong looks" like Asians have emigrated here, and now are some of the highest achievers academia and other sectors. Again, it goes back to those universal values that work for all minorities. I never saw Asians form these Nation of Islam hate whitey groups that create this culture of victimization and govt dependence. Instead they rolled up their sleeves and went to work, and took advantage of the education provided in this country.
> 
> I also never saw an Asian or Hispanic making sure their children's learning experiences are limited to their own race. Actually I never heard of a school that makes it a point to teach anything that originates from black or African sources only.  Unless it's one of these Nation of Islam or Mosque  educational centers, which teach racism.
> 
> Hans Christian Anderson's stories have nothing to do with "race" in fact they teach independence and tolerance.   You are truly pathetic and disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about white people in general. I'm not concerned with what you divine as the topic. Asians immigrated. Blacks were forced and had their families destroyed and split up due to white greed and lack of ethics, morals, and their savagery. Asians have a family oriented culture that was strong enough to withstand the propaganda whites tried to get them to believe. However, there are many that are starting to fall.
> 
> Hans Andersons stories have every thing to do with race. Your low intellectual capacity prevents you from seeing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A day ago you had no idea who Hans Christian Anderson was, now you're an expert on his racist stories. Ha ha ha. So tell us, how does the story of "The Emperor has no clothes" promote racism and white superiority?
Click to expand...


he already told you------the DUCK  turned into a Swan ---and since most swans are white-------it must be clear that
the white swan represents  the KU KLUX KLAN


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
Click to expand...


Huh?  Arabs wrote the book on slavery and treating black Africans like subhumans. Get your history right.  You aren't even good at black African history. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not a conspiracy-----light had been contrasted with dark
> as good vs bad thruout the world for thousands of years.   DAY  vs  night.     The problem arises only if skin color
> becomes ATTACHED to that concept.     The most skin color
> persons I have ever encountered   (repeatedly)  are from south-east Asia-----both Pakistanis and Indian,    both Hindu
> and Muslim -----they had it before the British got there.   Even the ancient Egyptians played that game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Black was considered the color of divinity by many cultures. India had Black gods and considered white evil. Them same held true for Egyptians as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gee you are confused-----now roudy has been confirmed---
> you are brainwashed by   NOI   and   black is beautiful
> propaganda.       Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> the  "god"  depicted in black is   SIVA ----god of death and destruction.     Sheesh-----you got books left over from the
> the  LSD  era-------get some new stuff.     In Egypt black
> cats were magical and that is about it.    Krishnah is blue
Click to expand...



Sorry but you just happen to be wrong.

"Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people. ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker’ (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!). No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow. - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India"
-Marco Polo


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> White people are indeed a large reason for the misery and problems in the world. It seems you haven't been keeping up on history, current events or you are simply ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, we are talking about America, not "White people", where blacks still have it better than any other country in the world.  Others with the  "wrong looks" like Asians have emigrated here, and now are some of the highest achievers academia and other sectors. Again, it goes back to those universal values that work for all minorities. I never saw Asians form these Nation of Islam hate whitey groups that create this culture of victimization and govt dependence. Instead they rolled up their sleeves and went to work, and took advantage of the education provided in this country.
> 
> I also never saw an Asian or Hispanic making sure their children's learning experiences are limited to their own race. Actually I never heard of a school that makes it a point to teach anything that originates from black or African sources only.  Unless it's one of these Nation of Islam or Mosque  educational centers, which teach racism.
> 
> Hans Christian Anderson's stories have nothing to do with "race" in fact they teach independence and tolerance.   You are truly pathetic and disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about white people in general. I'm not concerned with what you divine as the topic. Asians immigrated. Blacks were forced and had their families destroyed and split up due to white greed and lack of ethics, morals, and their savagery. Asians have a family oriented culture that was strong enough to withstand the propaganda whites tried to get them to believe. However, there are many that are starting to fall.
> 
> Hans Andersons stories have every thing to do with race. Your low intellectual capacity prevents you from seeing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A day ago you had no idea who Hans Christian Anderson was, now you're an expert on his racist stories. Ha ha ha. So tell us, how does the story of "The Emperor has no clothes" promote racism and white superiority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he already told you------the DUCK  turned into a Swan ---and since most swans are white-------it must be clear that
> the white swan represents  the KU KLUX KLAN
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha ha ha!  This is the shit they teach retards like him at these Nation of Islaaaaaam rallies.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not a conspiracy-----light had been contrasted with dark
> as good vs bad thruout the world for thousands of years.   DAY  vs  night.     The problem arises only if skin color
> becomes ATTACHED to that concept.     The most skin color
> persons I have ever encountered   (repeatedly)  are from south-east Asia-----both Pakistanis and Indian,    both Hindu
> and Muslim -----they had it before the British got there.   Even the ancient Egyptians played that game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Black was considered the color of divinity by many cultures. India had Black gods and considered white evil. Them same held true for Egyptians as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gee you are confused-----now roudy has been confirmed---
> you are brainwashed by   NOI   and   black is beautiful
> propaganda.       Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> the  "god"  depicted in black is   SIVA ----god of death and destruction.     Sheesh-----you got books left over from the
> the  LSD  era-------get some new stuff.     In Egypt black
> cats were magical and that is about it.    Krishnah is blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but you just happen to be wrong.
> 
> "Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people. ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker’ (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!). No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow. - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India"
> -Marco Polo
Click to expand...


Who gives a shit about skin. Dark skin, white skin, yellow skin, brown skin.  This is America. Whites just voted for a black man as president. Nothing is enough for people like you.  You are a racist practicing reverse racism, who thinks just because you are black it's okay.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  Arabs wrote the book on slavery and treating black Africans like subhumans. Get your history right.  You aren't even good at black African history. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

Whites wrote the book on slavery. They considered Blacks subhuman. 3/5ths ring a bell? Whites system of slavery was completely new to the world all while promoting the theme "all men are created equal"


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a conspiracy-----light had been contrasted with dark
> as good vs bad thruout the world for thousands of years.   DAY  vs  night.     The problem arises only if skin color
> becomes ATTACHED to that concept.     The most skin color
> persons I have ever encountered   (repeatedly)  are from south-east Asia-----both Pakistanis and Indian,    both Hindu
> and Muslim -----they had it before the British got there.   Even the ancient Egyptians played that game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Black was considered the color of divinity by many cultures. India had Black gods and considered white evil. Them same held true for Egyptians as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gee you are confused-----now roudy has been confirmed---
> you are brainwashed by   NOI   and   black is beautiful
> propaganda.       Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> the  "god"  depicted in black is   SIVA ----god of death and destruction.     Sheesh-----you got books left over from the
> the  LSD  era-------get some new stuff.     In Egypt black
> cats were magical and that is about it.    Krishnah is blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but you just happen to be wrong.
> 
> "Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people. ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker’ (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!). No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow. - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India"
> -Marco Polo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about skin. Stop blaming others.
Click to expand...

Well she said Indians didnt worship Black gods. Dont be angry I made that out to be a lie.  I give a shit about skin. What do you mean stop blaming others? I'm stating facts. Evidently you cant deal with them.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a white person you have that luxury. The vast majority of books you will pick up will paint white people as great. As a Black person I have to make sure I look at things in context. White authors understandably write about white stories. White historians have lied so much about history trying to promote white superiority that they have lost all credibility except for the few that actually tell the truth. Context is everything. Thats why to this day little Black girls prefer white dolls. They get socialized from watching the constant stream of messages telling them white is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
Click to expand...


More BS and gross stupidity-------you "bet"  I did not know???    why would I not know?       I find it fascinating
that you call arabs "white"------of course they are ----in general but some black nationalist nuts prefer to call them black-----they certainly do not agree.      Arabs are very color conscious.    Arab slavery was chattel slavery----all the way.   Just as savage as   southern plantation if not more so.    Arabs did not necessarily geld their victims------they actually
AMPUTATED   the  appendage.    Of course islam is not responsible for slavery-----arabs were into the slave trade
for thousands of years before muhummad was born.   <<
that is real history------actual recorded history.     Slaves meant people ------when everyone with money wanted blue eyed blond girls------arabs answered the demand       Blue eyed blond girls are STILL    prized in arabia


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  Arabs wrote the book on slavery and treating black Africans like subhumans. Get your history right.  You aren't even good at black African history. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites wrote the book on slavery. They considered Blacks subhuman. 3/5ths ring a bell? Whites system of slavery was completely new to the world all while promoting the theme "all men are created equal"
Click to expand...


Muslims like Boko Haram are still practicing slavery and genocide on black Africans, you friggin ignorant moron. Heard from those 200 kidnapped black girls yet?  Or did they get sold to the highest bidders?  Your ignorance is astounding.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  Arabs wrote the book on slavery and treating black Africans like subhumans. Get your history right.  You aren't even good at black African history. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites wrote the book on slavery. They considered Blacks subhuman. 3/5ths ring a bell? Whites system of slavery was completely new to the world all while promoting the theme "all men are created equal"
Click to expand...


You should revamp your library------you are reading nonsense.     Well---you got one thing right    White arabs considered and still consider ----blacks to be sub-human.
Chattel slavery as determined by the slavers of the ancient world---ie.   THE ARABS   was chattel slavery.  -------killing a slave under their system was not even a minor crime


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More BS and gross stupidity-------you "bet"  I did not know???    why would I not know?       I find it fascinating
> that you call arabs "white"------of course they are ----in general but some black nationalist nuts prefer to call them black-----they certainly do not agree.      Arabs are very color conscious.    Arab slavery was chattel slavery----all the way.   Just as savage as   southern plantation if not more so.    Arabs did not necessarily geld their victims------they actually
> AMPUTATED   the  appendage.    Of course islam is not responsible for slavery-----arabs were into the slave trade
> for thousands of years before muhummad was born.   <<
> that is real history------actual recorded history.     Slaves meant people ------when everyone with money wanted blue eyed blond girls------arabs answered the demand       Blue eyed blond girls are STILL    prized in arabia
Click to expand...

I wasnt talking to you. How did you miss that?  Who told you Black nationalists call them Black? Lots of them are definitely white.. Arab slavery was no where near as savage and animal like as white chattel slavery. Give me a break. Also slavery has been around a long time. It was not the version whites here in the US used. You do realize the word slave is from the Slavs when whites enslaved their own right?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a conspiracy-----light had been contrasted with dark
> as good vs bad thruout the world for thousands of years.   DAY  vs  night.     The problem arises only if skin color
> becomes ATTACHED to that concept.     The most skin color
> persons I have ever encountered   (repeatedly)  are from south-east Asia-----both Pakistanis and Indian,    both Hindu
> and Muslim -----they had it before the British got there.   Even the ancient Egyptians played that game
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Black was considered the color of divinity by many cultures. India had Black gods and considered white evil. Them same held true for Egyptians as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gee you are confused-----now roudy has been confirmed---
> you are brainwashed by   NOI   and   black is beautiful
> propaganda.       Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> the  "god"  depicted in black is   SIVA ----god of death and destruction.     Sheesh-----you got books left over from the
> the  LSD  era-------get some new stuff.     In Egypt black
> cats were magical and that is about it.    Krishnah is blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but you just happen to be wrong.
> 
> "Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people. ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker’ (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!). No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow. - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India"
> -Marco Polo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about skin. Stop blaming others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she said Indians didnt worship Black gods. Dont be angry I made that out to be a lie.  I give a shit about skin. What do you mean stop blaming others? I'm stating facts. Evidently you cant deal with them.
Click to expand...


Ah India, another land where Arab Muslims invaded and slaughtered its people in order to force Islam and Arab culture down their throats.  By all counts, when it was over, they had killed about 90 million Hindus.  Peaceful Islam, anyone?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where this  "reading material that depicts white people as terrific"   is.      Hans Christian Andersen wrote
> "the ugly duckling"------that was not even a person.    I used to like    Charles Dickens----more than half the people he depicts are damned bastards     I never got the impression that
> MADAAM DEFARGE was a black lady.    There were lots of books around in the 60s which had articles in which some very manipulative people INSISTED  that there is an American white conspiracy to poison the minds of children
> against dark skin.    ----I did not know that the conspiracy extended to  Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More BS and gross stupidity-------you "bet"  I did not know???    why would I not know?       I find it fascinating
> that you call arabs "white"------of course they are ----in general but some black nationalist nuts prefer to call them black-----they certainly do not agree.      Arabs are very color conscious.    Arab slavery was chattel slavery----all the way.   Just as savage as   southern plantation if not more so.    Arabs did not necessarily geld their victims------they actually
> AMPUTATED   the  appendage.    Of course islam is not responsible for slavery-----arabs were into the slave trade
> for thousands of years before muhummad was born.   <<
> that is real history------actual recorded history.     Slaves meant people ------when everyone with money wanted blue eyed blond girls------arabs answered the demand       Blue eyed blond girls are STILL    prized in arabia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasnt talking to you. How did you miss that?  Who told you Black nationalists call them Black? Lots of them are definitely white.. Arab slavery was no where near as savage and animal like as white chattel slavery. Give me a break. Also slavery has been around a long time. It was not the version whites here in the US used. You do realize the word slave is from the Slavs when whites enslaved their own right?
Click to expand...


Why because they told you so at the Nation of Issssslam?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  Arabs wrote the book on slavery and treating black Africans like subhumans. Get your history right.  You aren't even good at black African history. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites wrote the book on slavery. They considered Blacks subhuman. 3/5ths ring a bell? Whites system of slavery was completely new to the world all while promoting the theme "all men are created equal"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should revamp your library------you are reading nonsense.     Well---you got one thing right    White arabs considered and still consider ----blacks to be sub-human.
> Chattel slavery as determined by the slavers of the ancient world---ie.   THE ARABS   was chattel slavery.  -------killing a slave under their system was not even a minor crime
Click to expand...

My library is fine. You should revamp yours. Mansa Musa was an Islamic Black African Emperor. To this day he is the wealthiest man to have ever walked the earth.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the ugly duckling turn into? A Black swan or a white one? Thats just a subtle example of the socialization I was talking about. I barely recall reading Dickens but I know he was a racist. Same with Jack London. Why would I consider their works great? I do beleive their is a conspiracy to poison the mind of people against dark skin. The very word "dark" or "black" seems to conjure up negative connotations. I remember as a kid looking up the word Black and comparing it to the definition of white. It was downright obvious thats what was going on. Since then the dictionaries have changed the definition of Black but not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More BS and gross stupidity-------you "bet"  I did not know???    why would I not know?       I find it fascinating
> that you call arabs "white"------of course they are ----in general but some black nationalist nuts prefer to call them black-----they certainly do not agree.      Arabs are very color conscious.    Arab slavery was chattel slavery----all the way.   Just as savage as   southern plantation if not more so.    Arabs did not necessarily geld their victims------they actually
> AMPUTATED   the  appendage.    Of course islam is not responsible for slavery-----arabs were into the slave trade
> for thousands of years before muhummad was born.   <<
> that is real history------actual recorded history.     Slaves meant people ------when everyone with money wanted blue eyed blond girls------arabs answered the demand       Blue eyed blond girls are STILL    prized in arabia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasnt talking to you. How did you miss that?  Who told you Black nationalists call them Black? Lots of them are definitely white.. Arab slavery was no where near as savage and animal like as white chattel slavery. Give me a break. Also slavery has been around a long time. It was not the version whites here in the US used. You do realize the word slave is from the Slavs when whites enslaved their own right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why because they told you so at the Nation of Issssslam?
Click to expand...

I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a conspiracy-----light had been contrasted with dark
> as good vs bad thruout the world for thousands of years.   DAY  vs  night.     The problem arises only if skin color
> becomes ATTACHED to that concept.     The most skin color
> persons I have ever encountered   (repeatedly)  are from south-east Asia-----both Pakistanis and Indian,    both Hindu
> and Muslim -----they had it before the British got there.   Even the ancient Egyptians played that game
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Black was considered the color of divinity by many cultures. India had Black gods and considered white evil. Them same held true for Egyptians as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gee you are confused-----now roudy has been confirmed---
> you are brainwashed by   NOI   and   black is beautiful
> propaganda.       Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> the  "god"  depicted in black is   SIVA ----god of death and destruction.     Sheesh-----you got books left over from the
> the  LSD  era-------get some new stuff.     In Egypt black
> cats were magical and that is about it.    Krishnah is blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but you just happen to be wrong.
> 
> "Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people. ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker’ (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!). No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow. - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India"
> -Marco Polo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about skin. Stop blaming others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she said Indians didnt worship Black gods. Dont be angry I made that out to be a lie.  I give a shit about skin. What do you mean stop blaming others? I'm stating facts. Evidently you cant deal with them.
Click to expand...


who said  Indians do not worship black gods------I said that SIVA ---god of destruction and death is depicted as being black.         Sesame seed oil will not turn skin black    ----
Indians like to put  TUMERIC PASTE  on people------it stains them a bit yellow.       Marco was confused.     turmeric is
good for you -----have a spoonful in your grits.

The brahmans of India were------characteristically lighter in color than the local dravidians and somehow considered  LOTS BETTER


Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  Arabs wrote the book on slavery and treating black Africans like subhumans. Get your history right.  You aren't even good at black African history. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites wrote the book on slavery. They considered Blacks subhuman. 3/5ths ring a bell? Whites system of slavery was completely new to the world all while promoting the theme "all men are created equal"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should revamp your library------you are reading nonsense.     Well---you got one thing right    White arabs considered and still consider ----blacks to be sub-human.
> Chattel slavery as determined by the slavers of the ancient world---ie.   THE ARABS   was chattel slavery.  -------killing a slave under their system was not even a minor crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My library is fine. You should revamp yours. Mansa Musa was an Islamic Black African. To this day he is the wealthiest man to have ever walked the earth.
Click to expand...


so?-----and he had black slaves------of the chattel variety.   They still have black slaves over there in mali


----------



## Roudy

The difference between European and Arab Islamic slave trade:
*
The Arab Muslim Slave Trade Of Africans, The Untold Story*

*African Slaves In The Arab World  *

Over 28 Million Africans have been enslaved in the Muslim world during the past 14 centuries While much has been written concerning the Transatlantic slave trade, surprisingly little attention has been given to the Islamic slave trade across the Sahara, the Red Sea and the Indian Ocean.

While the European involvement in the Transatlantic slave trade to the Americas lasted for just over three centuries, the Arab involvement in the slave trade has lasted fourteen centuries, and in some parts of the Muslim world is still continuing to this day. A comparison of the Muslim slave trade to the American slave trade reveals some interesting contrasts.

While two out of every three slaves shipped across the Atlantic were men, the proportions were reversed in the Muslim slave trade. Two women for every man were enslaved by the Muslims.

While the mortality rate for slaves being transported across the Atlantic was as high as 10%, the percentage of slaves dying in transit in the Transsahara and East African slave trade was between 80 and 90%!

While almost all the slaves shipped across the Atlantic were for agricultural work, most of the slaves destined for the Muslim Middle East were for sexual exploitation as concubines, in harems, and for military service.







While many children were born to slaves in the Americas, and millions of their descendants are citizens in Brazil and the USA to this day, very few descendants of the slaves that ended up in the Middle East survive.

While most slaves who went to the Americas could marry and have families, most of the male slaves destined for the Middle East were castrated, and most of the children born to the women were killed at birth.

It is estimated that possibly as many as 11 million Africans were transported across the Atlantic (95% of which went to South and Central America, mainly to Portuguese, Spanish and French possessions. Only 5% of the slaves went to the United States).

A comparison of the Muslim slave trade to the American slave trade reveals some interesting contrasts. While two out of every three slaves shipped across the Atlantic were men, the proportions were reversed in the Muslim slave trade. Two women for every man were enslaved by the Muslims.

While the mortality rate for slaves being transported across the Atlantic was as high as 10%, the percentage of slaves dying in transit in the Transsahara and East African slave trade was between 80 and 90%!

While almost all the slaves shipped across the Atlantic were for agricultural work, most of the slaves destined for the Muslim Middle East were for sexual exploitation as concubines, in harems, and for military service.

While many children were born to slaves in the Americas, and millions of their descendants are citizens in Brazil and the USA to this day, very few descendants of the slaves that ended up in the Middle East survive.

While most slaves who went to the Americas could marry and have families, most of the male slaves destined for the Middle East were castrated, and most of the children born to the women were killed at birth. It is estimated that possibly as many as 11 million Africans were transported across the Atlantic (95% of which went to South and Central America, mainly to Portuguese, Spanish and French possessions. Only 5% of the slaves went to the United States).

While Christian Reformers spearheaded the antislavery abolitionist movements in Europe and North America, and Great Britain mobilized her Navy, throughout most of the 19th Century, to intercept slave ships and set the captives free, there was no comparable opposition to slavery within the Muslim world.

Even after Britain outlawed the slave trade in 1807 and Europe abolished the slave trade in 1815, Muslim slave traders enslaved a further 2 million Africans. This despite vigorous British Naval activity and military intervention to limit the Muslim slave trade.

By some calculations the number of victims of the 14 centuries of Muslim slave trade could exceed 180 million. Nearly 100 years after President Abraham Lincoln issued the Emancipation Proclamation in America, and 130 years after all slaves within the British Empire were set free by parliamentary decree, Saudi Arabia and Yemen, in 1962, and Mauritania in 1980, begrudgingly removed legalized slavery from their statute books.

And this only after international pressure was brought to bear. Today numerous international organizations document that slavery still continues in some Muslim countries.

Reports on slavery in Sudan, Mauritania for instance needs looking into. Recently, a former slave from the Nuba Mountains of Sudan, Mende Nazer, had her autobiography: “Slave: My True Story” published. Mende Nazer was an alleged slave in Sudan. She was made famous by her transfer to England to serve a diplomatic family.

Mende Nazer reports that she was abducted and sold into slavery in Sudan when she was a child of twelve or thirteen (she doesn’t know when she was born). She lived in a village of the Karko Nuba in the Nuba mountains of Sudan with her family. The village was attacked one night. Mende fled with her family into the mountains.

She became separated from her family, and when a man caught her and told her he would protect her, she believed him. She had already seen people killed in front of her. The man told her to stay with a group of children.

Later, the raiders came and took all of the children to the town of Dilling, there the children were taken by families to serve as servants.

Mende also reports that she was taken by a woman from Khartoum whom she served for six or seven years. She had to do all the hard work of the household, and sleep on the floor of the garden shed.

She was never paid anything for her labor, and was frequently beaten. She wanted to leave, but had no money and nowhere to go, and was afraid to go to the police. The woman of the house said that she owned Mende, and called Mende her ‘Abda’, or slave.

Eventually Mende was sent to London to work as a domestic. After several months Mende escaped and claimed asylum. At first, the Home Office rejected her claim in October 2002. In November, the Home Office overturned its decision and granted Mende asylum.

 Welcome to African Echo - The Voice of Africa 

*African Slaves In The Arab World*


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Black was considered the color of divinity by many cultures. India had Black gods and considered white evil. Them same held true for Egyptians as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gee you are confused-----now roudy has been confirmed---
> you are brainwashed by   NOI   and   black is beautiful
> propaganda.       Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> the  "god"  depicted in black is   SIVA ----god of death and destruction.     Sheesh-----you got books left over from the
> the  LSD  era-------get some new stuff.     In Egypt black
> cats were magical and that is about it.    Krishnah is blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but you just happen to be wrong.
> 
> "Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people. ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker’ (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!). No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow. - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India"
> -Marco Polo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about skin. Stop blaming others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she said Indians didnt worship Black gods. Dont be angry I made that out to be a lie.  I give a shit about skin. What do you mean stop blaming others? I'm stating facts. Evidently you cant deal with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who said  Indians do not worship black gods------I said that SIVA ---god of destruction and death is depicted as being black.         Sesame seed oil will not turn skin black    ----
> Indians like to put  TUMERIC PASTE  on people------it stains them a bit yellow.       Marco was confused.     turmeric is
> good for you -----have a spoonful in your grits.
> 
> The brahmans of India were------characteristically lighter in color than the local dravidians and somehow considered  LOTS BETTER
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  Arabs wrote the book on slavery and treating black Africans like subhumans. Get your history right.  You aren't even good at black African history. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites wrote the book on slavery. They considered Blacks subhuman. 3/5ths ring a bell? Whites system of slavery was completely new to the world all while promoting the theme "all men are created equal"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should revamp your library------you are reading nonsense.     Well---you got one thing right    White arabs considered and still consider ----blacks to be sub-human.
> Chattel slavery as determined by the slavers of the ancient world---ie.   THE ARABS   was chattel slavery.  -------killing a slave under their system was not even a minor crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My library is fine. You should revamp yours. Mansa Musa was an Islamic Black African. To this day he is the wealthiest man to have ever walked the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?-----and he had black slaves------of the chattel variety.   They still have black slaves over there in mali
Click to expand...

You said "in India Black was never beautiful". Did you forget you said that? His slaves were not chattel slaves. They were considered humans.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More BS and gross stupidity-------you "bet"  I did not know???    why would I not know?       I find it fascinating
> that you call arabs "white"------of course they are ----in general but some black nationalist nuts prefer to call them black-----they certainly do not agree.      Arabs are very color conscious.    Arab slavery was chattel slavery----all the way.   Just as savage as   southern plantation if not more so.    Arabs did not necessarily geld their victims------they actually
> AMPUTATED   the  appendage.    Of course islam is not responsible for slavery-----arabs were into the slave trade
> for thousands of years before muhummad was born.   <<
> that is real history------actual recorded history.     Slaves meant people ------when everyone with money wanted blue eyed blond girls------arabs answered the demand       Blue eyed blond girls are STILL    prized in arabia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasnt talking to you. How did you miss that?  Who told you Black nationalists call them Black? Lots of them are definitely white.. Arab slavery was no where near as savage and animal like as white chattel slavery. Give me a break. Also slavery has been around a long time. It was not the version whites here in the US used. You do realize the word slave is from the Slavs when whites enslaved their own right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why because they told you so at the Nation of Issssslam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
Click to expand...


Right, but you keep repeating the garbage Farrakhan preaches. 

That's your tell.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word black in Arabic "Abd" literally means slave. For example Abdullah means slave to Allah.  What Arabs did to black Africans is exponentially worse than what whites did. Black Africans are being killed by African Arab Muslims because of their color and religion. But you racist blacks never complain about what Islam has done. I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More BS and gross stupidity-------you "bet"  I did not know???    why would I not know?       I find it fascinating
> that you call arabs "white"------of course they are ----in general but some black nationalist nuts prefer to call them black-----they certainly do not agree.      Arabs are very color conscious.    Arab slavery was chattel slavery----all the way.   Just as savage as   southern plantation if not more so.    Arabs did not necessarily geld their victims------they actually
> AMPUTATED   the  appendage.    Of course islam is not responsible for slavery-----arabs were into the slave trade
> for thousands of years before muhummad was born.   <<
> that is real history------actual recorded history.     Slaves meant people ------when everyone with money wanted blue eyed blond girls------arabs answered the demand       Blue eyed blond girls are STILL    prized in arabia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasnt talking to you. How did you miss that?  Who told you Black nationalists call them Black? Lots of them are definitely white.. Arab slavery was no where near as savage and animal like as white chattel slavery. Give me a break. Also slavery has been around a long time. It was not the version whites here in the US used. You do realize the word slave is from the Slavs when whites enslaved their own right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why because they told you so at the Nation of Issssslam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
Click to expand...


I have mentioned many times------I read a lot during my lifetime------I read the crap you parrot way back in the mid sixties to midseventies.       You are parroting lots of nonsense        way back in those days  the study of  SOCIOLOGY  concentrated on such issues as   "why is the cheap hamburger chain named  'white tower'  " ?     "or who
is it that prefers their cadillacs  to be white"???      I already
read your stuff-------and was bored with it by  1975.   It is very
contrived and silly


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More BS and gross stupidity-------you "bet"  I did not know???    why would I not know?       I find it fascinating
> that you call arabs "white"------of course they are ----in general but some black nationalist nuts prefer to call them black-----they certainly do not agree.      Arabs are very color conscious.    Arab slavery was chattel slavery----all the way.   Just as savage as   southern plantation if not more so.    Arabs did not necessarily geld their victims------they actually
> AMPUTATED   the  appendage.    Of course islam is not responsible for slavery-----arabs were into the slave trade
> for thousands of years before muhummad was born.   <<
> that is real history------actual recorded history.     Slaves meant people ------when everyone with money wanted blue eyed blond girls------arabs answered the demand       Blue eyed blond girls are STILL    prized in arabia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasnt talking to you. How did you miss that?  Who told you Black nationalists call them Black? Lots of them are definitely white.. Arab slavery was no where near as savage and animal like as white chattel slavery. Give me a break. Also slavery has been around a long time. It was not the version whites here in the US used. You do realize the word slave is from the Slavs when whites enslaved their own right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why because they told you so at the Nation of Issssslam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, but you keep repeating the garbage Farrakhan preaches.
> 
> That's your tell.
Click to expand...

I dont listen to what Farrakhan preaches. I research on my own. Your problem is your inability to construct an argument against the facts. So instead you keep yelping about Farrakhan when he has nothing to do with my views.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white Arabs indeed did some bad things to Africans including starting the slave trade to Europe. They also traded white slaves too. I bet you didnt know about that.  However, white Arabs did not try to take out Blacks mentally. Their slavery was nothing in comparison of the chattel slavery that made the US a world power all while committing the most despicable, animal like crimes against humanity one can imagine. Islam was not responsible for slavery. We do know that Christianity was used to justify slavery by whites here in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More BS and gross stupidity-------you "bet"  I did not know???    why would I not know?       I find it fascinating
> that you call arabs "white"------of course they are ----in general but some black nationalist nuts prefer to call them black-----they certainly do not agree.      Arabs are very color conscious.    Arab slavery was chattel slavery----all the way.   Just as savage as   southern plantation if not more so.    Arabs did not necessarily geld their victims------they actually
> AMPUTATED   the  appendage.    Of course islam is not responsible for slavery-----arabs were into the slave trade
> for thousands of years before muhummad was born.   <<
> that is real history------actual recorded history.     Slaves meant people ------when everyone with money wanted blue eyed blond girls------arabs answered the demand       Blue eyed blond girls are STILL    prized in arabia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasnt talking to you. How did you miss that?  Who told you Black nationalists call them Black? Lots of them are definitely white.. Arab slavery was no where near as savage and animal like as white chattel slavery. Give me a break. Also slavery has been around a long time. It was not the version whites here in the US used. You do realize the word slave is from the Slavs when whites enslaved their own right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why because they told you so at the Nation of Issssslam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have mentioned many times------I read a lot during my lifetime------I read the crap you parrot way back in the mid sixties to midseventies.       You are parroting lots of nonsense        way back in those days  the study of  SOCIOLOGY  concentrated on such issues as   "why is the cheap hamburger chain named  'white tower'  " ?     "or who
> is it that prefers their cadillacs  to be white"???      I already
> read your stuff-------and was bored with it by  1975.   It is very
> contrived and silly
Click to expand...

You have never read what I am saying because I dont parrot anyone. Sounds like to me you have issues with accepting true statements and your attempts to rationalize them as nonsense or boring is merely a manifestation of you willful ignorance. If you view had an ounce of validity you would be able to simply debate the points. Remember how you tried to say india never considered Black as beautiful? You were proven wrong and retreated.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gee you are confused-----now roudy has been confirmed---
> you are brainwashed by   NOI   and   black is beautiful
> propaganda.       Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> the  "god"  depicted in black is   SIVA ----god of death and destruction.     Sheesh-----you got books left over from the
> the  LSD  era-------get some new stuff.     In Egypt black
> cats were magical and that is about it.    Krishnah is blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but you just happen to be wrong.
> 
> "Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people. ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker’ (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!). No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow. - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India"
> -Marco Polo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about skin. Stop blaming others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she said Indians didnt worship Black gods. Dont be angry I made that out to be a lie.  I give a shit about skin. What do you mean stop blaming others? I'm stating facts. Evidently you cant deal with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who said  Indians do not worship black gods------I said that SIVA ---god of destruction and death is depicted as being black.         Sesame seed oil will not turn skin black    ----
> Indians like to put  TUMERIC PASTE  on people------it stains them a bit yellow.       Marco was confused.     turmeric is
> good for you -----have a spoonful in your grits.
> 
> The brahmans of India were------characteristically lighter in color than the local dravidians and somehow considered  LOTS BETTER
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  Arabs wrote the book on slavery and treating black Africans like subhumans. Get your history right.  You aren't even good at black African history. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites wrote the book on slavery. They considered Blacks subhuman. 3/5ths ring a bell? Whites system of slavery was completely new to the world all while promoting the theme "all men are created equal"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should revamp your library------you are reading nonsense.     Well---you got one thing right    White arabs considered and still consider ----blacks to be sub-human.
> Chattel slavery as determined by the slavers of the ancient world---ie.   THE ARABS   was chattel slavery.  -------killing a slave under their system was not even a minor crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My library is fine. You should revamp yours. Mansa Musa was an Islamic Black African. To this day he is the wealthiest man to have ever walked the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?-----and he had black slaves------of the chattel variety.   They still have black slaves over there in mali
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said "in India Black was never beautiful". Did you forget you said that? His slaves were not chattel slaves. They were considered humans.
Click to expand...


Try again -----I very correctly stated that Indians prefer white skin------and have since ancient times------you brought up the
"god"  who is black------SIVA ----god of death and destruction
By the time  Marco Polo  traveled to India-----there is no question that the ruling people were the lighter colored  BRAHMINS and the lowest casts were dark dravidians.
Even thousands of years ago -----girls were staying out of
the sun


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More BS and gross stupidity-------you "bet"  I did not know???    why would I not know?       I find it fascinating
> that you call arabs "white"------of course they are ----in general but some black nationalist nuts prefer to call them black-----they certainly do not agree.      Arabs are very color conscious.    Arab slavery was chattel slavery----all the way.   Just as savage as   southern plantation if not more so.    Arabs did not necessarily geld their victims------they actually
> AMPUTATED   the  appendage.    Of course islam is not responsible for slavery-----arabs were into the slave trade
> for thousands of years before muhummad was born.   <<
> that is real history------actual recorded history.     Slaves meant people ------when everyone with money wanted blue eyed blond girls------arabs answered the demand       Blue eyed blond girls are STILL    prized in arabia
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt talking to you. How did you miss that?  Who told you Black nationalists call them Black? Lots of them are definitely white.. Arab slavery was no where near as savage and animal like as white chattel slavery. Give me a break. Also slavery has been around a long time. It was not the version whites here in the US used. You do realize the word slave is from the Slavs when whites enslaved their own right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why because they told you so at the Nation of Issssslam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, but you keep repeating the garbage Farrakhan preaches.
> 
> That's your tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont listen to what Farrakhan preaches. I research on my own. Your problem is your inability to construct an argument against the facts. So instead you keep yelping about Farrakhan when he has nothing to do with my views.
Click to expand...


Reality has nothing to do with your views either-----ok----
not Farrakhan-----the other jerk     JEFFRIES


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but you just happen to be wrong.
> 
> "Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people. ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker’ (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!). No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow. - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India"
> -Marco Polo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about skin. Stop blaming others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she said Indians didnt worship Black gods. Dont be angry I made that out to be a lie.  I give a shit about skin. What do you mean stop blaming others? I'm stating facts. Evidently you cant deal with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who said  Indians do not worship black gods------I said that SIVA ---god of destruction and death is depicted as being black.         Sesame seed oil will not turn skin black    ----
> Indians like to put  TUMERIC PASTE  on people------it stains them a bit yellow.       Marco was confused.     turmeric is
> good for you -----have a spoonful in your grits.
> 
> The brahmans of India were------characteristically lighter in color than the local dravidians and somehow considered  LOTS BETTER
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wrote the book on slavery. They considered Blacks subhuman. 3/5ths ring a bell? Whites system of slavery was completely new to the world all while promoting the theme "all men are created equal"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should revamp your library------you are reading nonsense.     Well---you got one thing right    White arabs considered and still consider ----blacks to be sub-human.
> Chattel slavery as determined by the slavers of the ancient world---ie.   THE ARABS   was chattel slavery.  -------killing a slave under their system was not even a minor crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My library is fine. You should revamp yours. Mansa Musa was an Islamic Black African. To this day he is the wealthiest man to have ever walked the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?-----and he had black slaves------of the chattel variety.   They still have black slaves over there in mali
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said "in India Black was never beautiful". Did you forget you said that? His slaves were not chattel slaves. They were considered humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again -----I very correctly stated that Indians prefer white skin------and have since ancient times------you brought up the
> "god"  who is black------SIVA ----god of death and destruction
> By the time  Marco Polo  traveled to India-----there is no question that the ruling people were the lighter colored  BRAHMINS and the lowest casts were dark dravidians.
> Even thousands of years ago -----girls were staying out of
> the sun
Click to expand...

You try again. Are you denying you said this?



irosie91 said:


> propaganda. Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt talking to you. How did you miss that?  Who told you Black nationalists call them Black? Lots of them are definitely white.. Arab slavery was no where near as savage and animal like as white chattel slavery. Give me a break. Also slavery has been around a long time. It was not the version whites here in the US used. You do realize the word slave is from the Slavs when whites enslaved their own right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why because they told you so at the Nation of Issssslam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, but you keep repeating the garbage Farrakhan preaches.
> 
> That's your tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont listen to what Farrakhan preaches. I research on my own. Your problem is your inability to construct an argument against the facts. So instead you keep yelping about Farrakhan when he has nothing to do with my views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality has nothing to do with your views either-----ok----
> not Farrakhan-----the other jerk     JEFFRIES
Click to expand...

Who is Jefferies and why can you not debate the points? Also in regards to Egypt or should I say Kmt (which means land of the Black people) they definitely worshipped Black.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More BS and gross stupidity-------you "bet"  I did not know???    why would I not know?       I find it fascinating
> that you call arabs "white"------of course they are ----in general but some black nationalist nuts prefer to call them black-----they certainly do not agree.      Arabs are very color conscious.    Arab slavery was chattel slavery----all the way.   Just as savage as   southern plantation if not more so.    Arabs did not necessarily geld their victims------they actually
> AMPUTATED   the  appendage.    Of course islam is not responsible for slavery-----arabs were into the slave trade
> for thousands of years before muhummad was born.   <<
> that is real history------actual recorded history.     Slaves meant people ------when everyone with money wanted blue eyed blond girls------arabs answered the demand       Blue eyed blond girls are STILL    prized in arabia
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt talking to you. How did you miss that?  Who told you Black nationalists call them Black? Lots of them are definitely white.. Arab slavery was no where near as savage and animal like as white chattel slavery. Give me a break. Also slavery has been around a long time. It was not the version whites here in the US used. You do realize the word slave is from the Slavs when whites enslaved their own right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why because they told you so at the Nation of Issssslam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have mentioned many times------I read a lot during my lifetime------I read the crap you parrot way back in the mid sixties to midseventies.       You are parroting lots of nonsense        way back in those days  the study of  SOCIOLOGY  concentrated on such issues as   "why is the cheap hamburger chain named  'white tower'  " ?     "or who
> is it that prefers their cadillacs  to be white"???      I already
> read your stuff-------and was bored with it by  1975.   It is very
> contrived and silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never read what I am saying because I dont parrot anyone. Sounds like to me you have issues with accepting true statements and your attempts to rationalize them as nonsense or boring is merely a manifestation of you willful ignorance. If you view had an ounce of validity you would be able to simply debate the points. Remember how you tried to say india never considered Black as beautiful? You were proven wrong and retreated.
Click to expand...


try not to be so gross and filthy a liar--------show me that quotation     INDIANS NEVER CONSIDERED BLACK BEAUTIFUL  from me--------and contrast it with some source
that   asserts    INDIANS CONSIDER BLACK BEAUTIFUL-----
     what are you calling    "black"?       ONYX???   Leopard?
or   BLACK SKIN???       right----Indians never considered
black skin to be preferred over fair skin ----in general     I will
NOW state that is a true statement.       I am saying it for the first time     I am referring to  HINDU INDIANS----of the
INDIAN SUBCONTINENT  ------of the culture that developed
in the INDUS valley and became literate with invasion by
an Aryan people from northern Europe

Sesame oil does not make skin black       Indians of very traditional background I have known used coconut oil----
and for some religious rituals----a paste made of turmeric which stains everything yellow------and contains
strong antioxidants-----also has some fungicide properties

stop reading Jeffries-----he is nuts


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt talking to you. How did you miss that?  Who told you Black nationalists call them Black? Lots of them are definitely white.. Arab slavery was no where near as savage and animal like as white chattel slavery. Give me a break. Also slavery has been around a long time. It was not the version whites here in the US used. You do realize the word slave is from the Slavs when whites enslaved their own right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why because they told you so at the Nation of Issssslam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have mentioned many times------I read a lot during my lifetime------I read the crap you parrot way back in the mid sixties to midseventies.       You are parroting lots of nonsense        way back in those days  the study of  SOCIOLOGY  concentrated on such issues as   "why is the cheap hamburger chain named  'white tower'  " ?     "or who
> is it that prefers their cadillacs  to be white"???      I already
> read your stuff-------and was bored with it by  1975.   It is very
> contrived and silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never read what I am saying because I dont parrot anyone. Sounds like to me you have issues with accepting true statements and your attempts to rationalize them as nonsense or boring is merely a manifestation of you willful ignorance. If you view had an ounce of validity you would be able to simply debate the points. Remember how you tried to say india never considered Black as beautiful? You were proven wrong and retreated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try not to be so gross and filthy a liar--------show me that quotation     INDIANS NEVER CONSIDERED BLACK BEAUTIFUL  from me--------and contrast it with some source
> that   asserts    INDIANS CONSIDER BLACK BEAUTIFUL-----
> what are you calling    "black"?       ONYX???   Leopard?
> or   BLACK SKIN???       right----Indians never considered
> black skin to be preferred over fair skin ----in general     I will
> NOW state that is a true statement.       I am saying it for the first time     I am referring to  HINDU INDIANS----of the
> INDIAN SUBCONTINENT  ------of the culture that developed
> in the INDUS valley and became literate with invasion by
> an Aryan people from northern Europe
> 
> Sesame oil does not make skin black       Indians of very traditional background I have known used coconut oil----
> and for some religious rituals----a paste made of turmeric which stains everything yellow------and contains
> strong antioxidants-----also has some fungicide properties
> 
> stop reading Jeffries-----he is nuts
Click to expand...

This is the second time I posted your claim.



irosie91 said:


> propaganda. Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----



Obviously you call Marco Polo a white guy a liar because as I posted earlier....

"*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker" (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!).* No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow.* - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India Why is he a liar but a white guy that says white skin was always preferred is telling the truth?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why because they told you so at the Nation of Issssslam?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, but you keep repeating the garbage Farrakhan preaches.
> 
> That's your tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont listen to what Farrakhan preaches. I research on my own. Your problem is your inability to construct an argument against the facts. So instead you keep yelping about Farrakhan when he has nothing to do with my views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality has nothing to do with your views either-----ok----
> not Farrakhan-----the other jerk     JEFFRIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Jefferies and why can you not debate the points? Also in regards to Egypt or should I say Kmt (which means land of the Black people) they definitely worshipped Black.
Click to expand...


wrong---the pile of consonants you mention     KMT----refers to the fact of the land of the nile valley is BLACK as a result of the deposition of silt  created by the yearly overflow of the Nile--------get your stuff straightened out.    The fertile black soil rendered  Egypt wealthy------they did not worship the soil---however but they did kinda worship the Nile River and cats.

The pile of consonants   KMT  is not today a word.     For thousands of years-----the term for  Egypt was  MITZRAIM---
which sorta means -----EGYPT.    Egyptians did keep slaves---blacks brought to them by arab traders.    They are depicted as such in ancient  ----murals     ----in Egypt     The last name  MASRI     means   "person from Egypt"


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but you keep repeating the garbage Farrakhan preaches.
> 
> That's your tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont listen to what Farrakhan preaches. I research on my own. Your problem is your inability to construct an argument against the facts. So instead you keep yelping about Farrakhan when he has nothing to do with my views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality has nothing to do with your views either-----ok----
> not Farrakhan-----the other jerk     JEFFRIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Jefferies and why can you not debate the points? Also in regards to Egypt or should I say Kmt (which means land of the Black people) they definitely worshipped Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong---the pile of consonants you mention     KMT----refers to the fact of the land of the nile valley is BLACK as a result of the deposition of silt  created by the yearly overflow of the Nile--------get your stuff straightened out.    The fertile black soil rendered  Egypt wealthy------they did not worship the soil---however but they did kinda worship the Nile River and cats.
> 
> The pile of consonants   KMT  is not today a word.     For thousands of years-----the term for  Egypt was  MITZRAIM---
> which sorta means -----EGYPT.    Egyptians did keep slaves---blacks brought to them by arab traders.    They are depicted as such in ancient  ----murals     ----in Egypt     The last name  MASRI     means   "person from Egypt"
Click to expand...

This is where reading Black authors instead of white ones come in handy. White people would do anything to deny that Kmt was a nation founded and built by Black people. Thats why they changed the name to Egypt. They knew Kmt meant land of the Black people. Mitzraim was the Hebrew name for Kmt. The ancient Egytpians called themselves by their language not Hebrew. Try again.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why because they told you so at the Nation of Issssslam?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have mentioned many times------I read a lot during my lifetime------I read the crap you parrot way back in the mid sixties to midseventies.       You are parroting lots of nonsense        way back in those days  the study of  SOCIOLOGY  concentrated on such issues as   "why is the cheap hamburger chain named  'white tower'  " ?     "or who
> is it that prefers their cadillacs  to be white"???      I already
> read your stuff-------and was bored with it by  1975.   It is very
> contrived and silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never read what I am saying because I dont parrot anyone. Sounds like to me you have issues with accepting true statements and your attempts to rationalize them as nonsense or boring is merely a manifestation of you willful ignorance. If you view had an ounce of validity you would be able to simply debate the points. Remember how you tried to say india never considered Black as beautiful? You were proven wrong and retreated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try not to be so gross and filthy a liar--------show me that quotation     INDIANS NEVER CONSIDERED BLACK BEAUTIFUL  from me--------and contrast it with some source
> that   asserts    INDIANS CONSIDER BLACK BEAUTIFUL-----
> what are you calling    "black"?       ONYX???   Leopard?
> or   BLACK SKIN???       right----Indians never considered
> black skin to be preferred over fair skin ----in general     I will
> NOW state that is a true statement.       I am saying it for the first time     I am referring to  HINDU INDIANS----of the
> INDIAN SUBCONTINENT  ------of the culture that developed
> in the INDUS valley and became literate with invasion by
> an Aryan people from northern Europe
> 
> Sesame oil does not make skin black       Indians of very traditional background I have known used coconut oil----
> and for some religious rituals----a paste made of turmeric which stains everything yellow------and contains
> strong antioxidants-----also has some fungicide properties
> 
> stop reading Jeffries-----he is nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the second time I posted your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> propaganda. Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you call Marco Polo a white guy a liar because as I posted earlier....
> 
> "*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker" (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!).* No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow.* - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India Why is he a liar but a white guy that says white skin was always preferred is telling the truth?
Click to expand...


I do not get white skin was always preferred from some white guy-------I get it from Indians-----and their own literature which is  more than 5000 years old.        Indians have "devils"------can you name the  "devil"????      The really scary god for Indians is   SIVA-----god of death and destruction-----
he is depicted as black.     I do not know the writings of marco polo.      I do know that by the time he traveled to India-----
black skin was the low caste thing------the dravidians.   BRAHMINS are always described as taller and more light skinned than  dravidians and smarter and -----damned "holy"


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mentioned many times------I read a lot during my lifetime------I read the crap you parrot way back in the mid sixties to midseventies.       You are parroting lots of nonsense        way back in those days  the study of  SOCIOLOGY  concentrated on such issues as   "why is the cheap hamburger chain named  'white tower'  " ?     "or who
> is it that prefers their cadillacs  to be white"???      I already
> read your stuff-------and was bored with it by  1975.   It is very
> contrived and silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never read what I am saying because I dont parrot anyone. Sounds like to me you have issues with accepting true statements and your attempts to rationalize them as nonsense or boring is merely a manifestation of you willful ignorance. If you view had an ounce of validity you would be able to simply debate the points. Remember how you tried to say india never considered Black as beautiful? You were proven wrong and retreated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try not to be so gross and filthy a liar--------show me that quotation     INDIANS NEVER CONSIDERED BLACK BEAUTIFUL  from me--------and contrast it with some source
> that   asserts    INDIANS CONSIDER BLACK BEAUTIFUL-----
> what are you calling    "black"?       ONYX???   Leopard?
> or   BLACK SKIN???       right----Indians never considered
> black skin to be preferred over fair skin ----in general     I will
> NOW state that is a true statement.       I am saying it for the first time     I am referring to  HINDU INDIANS----of the
> INDIAN SUBCONTINENT  ------of the culture that developed
> in the INDUS valley and became literate with invasion by
> an Aryan people from northern Europe
> 
> Sesame oil does not make skin black       Indians of very traditional background I have known used coconut oil----
> and for some religious rituals----a paste made of turmeric which stains everything yellow------and contains
> strong antioxidants-----also has some fungicide properties
> 
> stop reading Jeffries-----he is nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the second time I posted your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> propaganda. Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you call Marco Polo a white guy a liar because as I posted earlier....
> 
> "*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker" (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!).* No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow.* - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India Why is he a liar but a white guy that says white skin was always preferred is telling the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not get white skin was always preferred from some white guy-------I get it from Indians-----and their own literature which is  more than 5000 years old.        Indians have "devils"------can you name the  "devil"????      The really scary god for Indians is   SIVA-----god of death and destruction-----
> he is depicted as black.     I do not know the writings of marco polo.      I do know that by the time he traveled to India-----
> black skin was the low caste thing------the dravidians.   BRAHMINS are always described as taller and more light skinned than  dravidians and smarter and -----damned "holy"
Click to expand...

You must have read something supplied by white people.  Here are the Black gods worshipped by ancient Indians. Lets see your link.

http://www.dattapeetham.com/india/tours/2002/nasik/kalaram_mandir.jpg

SUZAR Blacked Out Through Whitewash by SuZar Chapter 1 Pages 5-6

The Color of Krishna and Allah

"The Sanskrit word KRISHNA has the literal meaning of 'black', 'dark' or 'dark-blue', and is used as a name to describe someone with dark skin. Krishna is often depicted in murtis as black, and is generally shown in paintings with blue skin. The lotus-eyed, dark skinned Krishna is the complete and perfect understanding of god. Krishna is also called "*Śyāma*", the blackish one, or the beautiful dark boy with a blakish color."


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but you keep repeating the garbage Farrakhan preaches.
> 
> That's your tell.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont listen to what Farrakhan preaches. I research on my own. Your problem is your inability to construct an argument against the facts. So instead you keep yelping about Farrakhan when he has nothing to do with my views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality has nothing to do with your views either-----ok----
> not Farrakhan-----the other jerk     JEFFRIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Jefferies and why can you not debate the points? Also in regards to Egypt or should I say Kmt (which means land of the Black people) they definitely worshipped Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong---the pile of consonants you mention     KMT----refers to the fact of the land of the nile valley is BLACK as a result of the deposition of silt  created by the yearly overflow of the Nile--------get your stuff straightened out.    The fertile black soil rendered  Egypt wealthy------they did not worship the soil---however but they did kinda worship the Nile River and cats.
> 
> The pile of consonants   KMT  is not today a word.     For thousands of years-----the term for  Egypt was  MITZRAIM---
> which sorta means -----EGYPT.    Egyptians did keep slaves---blacks brought to them by arab traders.    They are depicted as such in ancient  ----murals     ----in Egypt     The last name  MASRI     means   "person from Egypt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where reading Black authors instead of white ones come in handy. White people would do anything to deny that Kmt was a nation founded and built by Black people. Thats why they changed the name to Egypt. They knew Kmt meant land of the Black people. Mitzraim was the Hebrew name for Kmt. The ancient Egytpians called themselves by their language not Hebrew. Try again.
Click to expand...


wrong ---Mitzraim is a Hebrew pronunciation for an Egyptian word-------something like   MOZRI       it is not originally derived from a Hebrew word        The KMT  has nothing to do with   "black people"-----it refers to the black fertile soil of
the Nile Valley.      black land----not black people.    --Egyptians did not depict themselves as black when they did
their   "BUILDING".       light colored sandy soil is not fertile----
red soil is clay----not fertile------black and moist is beautiful when you think    SOIL,         really really beautiful-----for growing tomatoes--------not that tomatoes grew in ancient
Egypt-------but they did have onions and cucumbers


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont listen to what Farrakhan preaches. I research on my own. Your problem is your inability to construct an argument against the facts. So instead you keep yelping about Farrakhan when he has nothing to do with my views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality has nothing to do with your views either-----ok----
> not Farrakhan-----the other jerk     JEFFRIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Jefferies and why can you not debate the points? Also in regards to Egypt or should I say Kmt (which means land of the Black people) they definitely worshipped Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong---the pile of consonants you mention     KMT----refers to the fact of the land of the nile valley is BLACK as a result of the deposition of silt  created by the yearly overflow of the Nile--------get your stuff straightened out.    The fertile black soil rendered  Egypt wealthy------they did not worship the soil---however but they did kinda worship the Nile River and cats.
> 
> The pile of consonants   KMT  is not today a word.     For thousands of years-----the term for  Egypt was  MITZRAIM---
> which sorta means -----EGYPT.    Egyptians did keep slaves---blacks brought to them by arab traders.    They are depicted as such in ancient  ----murals     ----in Egypt     The last name  MASRI     means   "person from Egypt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where reading Black authors instead of white ones come in handy. White people would do anything to deny that Kmt was a nation founded and built by Black people. Thats why they changed the name to Egypt. They knew Kmt meant land of the Black people. Mitzraim was the Hebrew name for Kmt. The ancient Egytpians called themselves by their language not Hebrew. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong ---Mitzraim is a Hebrew pronunciation for an Egyptian word-------something like   MOZRI       it is not originally derived from a Hebrew word        The KMT  has nothing to do with   "black people"-----it refers to the black fertile soil of
> the Nile Valley.      black land----not black people.    --Egyptians did not depict themselves as black when they did
> their   "BUILDING".       light colored sandy soil is not fertile----
> red soil is clay----not fertile------black and moist is beautiful when you think    SOIL,         really really beautiful-----for growing tomatoes--------not that tomatoes grew in ancient
> Egypt-------but they did have onions and cucumbers
Click to expand...


I just said thats what the Hebrews called Kmt. The people did not speak Hebrew. Kmt means land of Black people not Black land. That has been proven time and time again. Egyptians did depict themselves as Black. here is just one example.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have mentioned many times------I read a lot during my lifetime------I read the crap you parrot way back in the mid sixties to midseventies.       You are parroting lots of nonsense        way back in those days  the study of  SOCIOLOGY  concentrated on such issues as   "why is the cheap hamburger chain named  'white tower'  " ?     "or who
> is it that prefers their cadillacs  to be white"???      I already
> read your stuff-------and was bored with it by  1975.   It is very
> contrived and silly
> 
> 
> 
> You have never read what I am saying because I dont parrot anyone. Sounds like to me you have issues with accepting true statements and your attempts to rationalize them as nonsense or boring is merely a manifestation of you willful ignorance. If you view had an ounce of validity you would be able to simply debate the points. Remember how you tried to say india never considered Black as beautiful? You were proven wrong and retreated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try not to be so gross and filthy a liar--------show me that quotation     INDIANS NEVER CONSIDERED BLACK BEAUTIFUL  from me--------and contrast it with some source
> that   asserts    INDIANS CONSIDER BLACK BEAUTIFUL-----
> what are you calling    "black"?       ONYX???   Leopard?
> or   BLACK SKIN???       right----Indians never considered
> black skin to be preferred over fair skin ----in general     I will
> NOW state that is a true statement.       I am saying it for the first time     I am referring to  HINDU INDIANS----of the
> INDIAN SUBCONTINENT  ------of the culture that developed
> in the INDUS valley and became literate with invasion by
> an Aryan people from northern Europe
> 
> Sesame oil does not make skin black       Indians of very traditional background I have known used coconut oil----
> and for some religious rituals----a paste made of turmeric which stains everything yellow------and contains
> strong antioxidants-----also has some fungicide properties
> 
> stop reading Jeffries-----he is nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the second time I posted your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> propaganda. Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you call Marco Polo a white guy a liar because as I posted earlier....
> 
> "*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker" (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!).* No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow.* - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India Why is he a liar but a white guy that says white skin was always preferred is telling the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not get white skin was always preferred from some white guy-------I get it from Indians-----and their own literature which is  more than 5000 years old.        Indians have "devils"------can you name the  "devil"????      The really scary god for Indians is   SIVA-----god of death and destruction-----
> he is depicted as black.     I do not know the writings of marco polo.      I do know that by the time he traveled to India-----
> black skin was the low caste thing------the dravidians.   BRAHMINS are always described as taller and more light skinned than  dravidians and smarter and -----damned "holy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have read something supplied by white people.  Here are the Black gods worshipped by ancient Indians. Lets see your link.
> 
> http://www.dattapeetham.com/india/tours/2002/nasik/kalaram_mandir.jpg
> 
> SUZAR Blacked Out Through Whitewash by SuZar Chapter 1 Pages 5-6
Click to expand...


those are depictions of DRAVIDIANS-----an ancient people of the indus valley-----very dark in complexion-----and considered of low caste.   -----btw----anthropologists consider them to be  CAUCASION in race-----based on some issues like their heads----or something like that ------they have very straight hair-----black and shiny-----tiny little people-----really cute


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have never read what I am saying because I dont parrot anyone. Sounds like to me you have issues with accepting true statements and your attempts to rationalize them as nonsense or boring is merely a manifestation of you willful ignorance. If you view had an ounce of validity you would be able to simply debate the points. Remember how you tried to say india never considered Black as beautiful? You were proven wrong and retreated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try not to be so gross and filthy a liar--------show me that quotation     INDIANS NEVER CONSIDERED BLACK BEAUTIFUL  from me--------and contrast it with some source
> that   asserts    INDIANS CONSIDER BLACK BEAUTIFUL-----
> what are you calling    "black"?       ONYX???   Leopard?
> or   BLACK SKIN???       right----Indians never considered
> black skin to be preferred over fair skin ----in general     I will
> NOW state that is a true statement.       I am saying it for the first time     I am referring to  HINDU INDIANS----of the
> INDIAN SUBCONTINENT  ------of the culture that developed
> in the INDUS valley and became literate with invasion by
> an Aryan people from northern Europe
> 
> Sesame oil does not make skin black       Indians of very traditional background I have known used coconut oil----
> and for some religious rituals----a paste made of turmeric which stains everything yellow------and contains
> strong antioxidants-----also has some fungicide properties
> 
> stop reading Jeffries-----he is nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the second time I posted your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> propaganda. Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you call Marco Polo a white guy a liar because as I posted earlier....
> 
> "*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker" (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!).* No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow.* - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India Why is he a liar but a white guy that says white skin was always preferred is telling the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not get white skin was always preferred from some white guy-------I get it from Indians-----and their own literature which is  more than 5000 years old.        Indians have "devils"------can you name the  "devil"????      The really scary god for Indians is   SIVA-----god of death and destruction-----
> he is depicted as black.     I do not know the writings of marco polo.      I do know that by the time he traveled to India-----
> black skin was the low caste thing------the dravidians.   BRAHMINS are always described as taller and more light skinned than  dravidians and smarter and -----damned "holy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have read something supplied by white people.  Here are the Black gods worshipped by ancient Indians. Lets see your link.
> 
> http://www.dattapeetham.com/india/tours/2002/nasik/kalaram_mandir.jpg
> 
> SUZAR Blacked Out Through Whitewash by SuZar Chapter 1 Pages 5-6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> those are depictions of DRAVIDIANS-----an ancient people of the indus valley-----very dark in complexion-----and considered of low caste.   -----btw----anthropologists consider them to be  CAUCASION in race-----based on some issues like their heads----or something like that ------they have very straight hair-----black and shiny-----tiny little people-----really cute
Click to expand...

Dravidians are the original Indians that migrated from Africa. What makes you think they are not Indian and Black?  I didnt ask what anthropologists consider them. We already know that they were racist in their making up of the name caucasian in the first place. The term caucasian applies to the whitest of white men from the southern steppes of the caucus mountains as defined by the originator of the word. This delfightful racist named Meiner. Since then the term caucasian has been changed to include Black people so whites could claim credit to ancient civilizations. We all know thats a bunch of BS but its fascinating watching them squirm and change definitions around. 

It looks as if not worrying about white authors and concentrating on Black authors has actually gave me more information than you possess. Luckily I dont buy that stuff which comes from reading Black authors and white authors that tell the truth. BTW who told you that straight hair means you are not Black?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why because they told you so at the Nation of Issssslam?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have mentioned many times------I read a lot during my lifetime------I read the crap you parrot way back in the mid sixties to midseventies.       You are parroting lots of nonsense        way back in those days  the study of  SOCIOLOGY  concentrated on such issues as   "why is the cheap hamburger chain named  'white tower'  " ?     "or who
> is it that prefers their cadillacs  to be white"???      I already
> read your stuff-------and was bored with it by  1975.   It is very
> contrived and silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never read what I am saying because I dont parrot anyone. Sounds like to me you have issues with accepting true statements and your attempts to rationalize them as nonsense or boring is merely a manifestation of you willful ignorance. If you view had an ounce of validity you would be able to simply debate the points. Remember how you tried to say india never considered Black as beautiful? You were proven wrong and retreated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try not to be so gross and filthy a liar--------show me that quotation     INDIANS NEVER CONSIDERED BLACK BEAUTIFUL  from me--------and contrast it with some source
> that   asserts    INDIANS CONSIDER BLACK BEAUTIFUL-----
> what are you calling    "black"?       ONYX???   Leopard?
> or   BLACK SKIN???       right----Indians never considered
> black skin to be preferred over fair skin ----in general     I will
> NOW state that is a true statement.       I am saying it for the first time     I am referring to  HINDU INDIANS----of the
> INDIAN SUBCONTINENT  ------of the culture that developed
> in the INDUS valley and became literate with invasion by
> an Aryan people from northern Europe
> 
> Sesame oil does not make skin black       Indians of very traditional background I have known used coconut oil----
> and for some religious rituals----a paste made of turmeric which stains everything yellow------and contains
> strong antioxidants-----also has some fungicide properties
> 
> stop reading Jeffries-----he is nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the second time I posted your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> propaganda. Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you call Marco Polo a white guy a liar because as I posted earlier....
> 
> "*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker" (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!).* No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow.* - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India Why is he a liar but a white guy that says white skin was always preferred is telling the truth?
Click to expand...


sesame oil does not make the skin dark-----sounds like marco was describing a small city populated by Dravidians-----
who do put oil on their skin.      I have encountered dravidians
in  the USA-----small, dark in skin color,  and considered
caucaision by anthropologists.       Usually coconut oil.   
you have presented exceptions to the rule to PROVE your point------nice sophistry.     If you ever run into a Dravidian----
you will not be seeing a sub-Saharan -----by a long shot----the skin color is ---to me at least----STARTLING-----it is a kind of blue-black.     I have even worse news for you----they seem to delight in their straight hair---------it is more straight even
than the average Indian.     They use oil on the hair too


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> try not to be so gross and filthy a liar--------show me that quotation     INDIANS NEVER CONSIDERED BLACK BEAUTIFUL  from me--------and contrast it with some source
> that   asserts    INDIANS CONSIDER BLACK BEAUTIFUL-----
> what are you calling    "black"?       ONYX???   Leopard?
> or   BLACK SKIN???       right----Indians never considered
> black skin to be preferred over fair skin ----in general     I will
> NOW state that is a true statement.       I am saying it for the first time     I am referring to  HINDU INDIANS----of the
> INDIAN SUBCONTINENT  ------of the culture that developed
> in the INDUS valley and became literate with invasion by
> an Aryan people from northern Europe
> 
> Sesame oil does not make skin black       Indians of very traditional background I have known used coconut oil----
> and for some religious rituals----a paste made of turmeric which stains everything yellow------and contains
> strong antioxidants-----also has some fungicide properties
> 
> stop reading Jeffries-----he is nuts
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second time I posted your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> propaganda. Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you call Marco Polo a white guy a liar because as I posted earlier....
> 
> "*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker" (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!).* No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow.* - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India Why is he a liar but a white guy that says white skin was always preferred is telling the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not get white skin was always preferred from some white guy-------I get it from Indians-----and their own literature which is  more than 5000 years old.        Indians have "devils"------can you name the  "devil"????      The really scary god for Indians is   SIVA-----god of death and destruction-----
> he is depicted as black.     I do not know the writings of marco polo.      I do know that by the time he traveled to India-----
> black skin was the low caste thing------the dravidians.   BRAHMINS are always described as taller and more light skinned than  dravidians and smarter and -----damned "holy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have read something supplied by white people.  Here are the Black gods worshipped by ancient Indians. Lets see your link.
> 
> http://www.dattapeetham.com/india/tours/2002/nasik/kalaram_mandir.jpg
> 
> SUZAR Blacked Out Through Whitewash by SuZar Chapter 1 Pages 5-6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> those are depictions of DRAVIDIANS-----an ancient people of the indus valley-----very dark in complexion-----and considered of low caste.   -----btw----anthropologists consider them to be  CAUCASION in race-----based on some issues like their heads----or something like that ------they have very straight hair-----black and shiny-----tiny little people-----really cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dravidians are the original Indians that migrated from Africa. What makes you think they are not Indian and Black?  I didnt ask what anthropologists consider them. We already know that they were racist in their making up of the name caucasian in the first place. The term caucasian applies to the whitest of white men from the southern steppes of the caucus mountains as defined by the originator of the word. This delfightful racist named Meiner. Since then the term caucasian has been changed to include Black people so whites could claim credit to ancient civilizations. We all know thats a bunch of BS but its fascinating watching them squirm and change definitions around.
> 
> It looks as if not worrying about white authors and concentrating on Black authors has actually gave me more information than you possess. Luckily I dont buy that stuff which comes from reading Black authors and white authors that tell the truth. BTW who told you that straight hair means you are not Black?
Click to expand...


who said I got my stuff about India from white authors-----I got it from Indians          the current viewpoint of  the origin of man is that   MAN     originated in AFRICA--------that fact does not
make  dravdians of india any more a people   something like sub-Saharan blacks than it makes  ESKIMOS  something like sub-Saharan blacks--------gee you are dim.     Dravidians are as    SUBSAHARAN BLACK  as are   Swedes


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not part of the NOI. I know thats your fallback to make yourself feel less stressed. Whenever you start claiming the NOI told me something I know you are having problems with accepting the truth. Its your tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mentioned many times------I read a lot during my lifetime------I read the crap you parrot way back in the mid sixties to midseventies.       You are parroting lots of nonsense        way back in those days  the study of  SOCIOLOGY  concentrated on such issues as   "why is the cheap hamburger chain named  'white tower'  " ?     "or who
> is it that prefers their cadillacs  to be white"???      I already
> read your stuff-------and was bored with it by  1975.   It is very
> contrived and silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never read what I am saying because I dont parrot anyone. Sounds like to me you have issues with accepting true statements and your attempts to rationalize them as nonsense or boring is merely a manifestation of you willful ignorance. If you view had an ounce of validity you would be able to simply debate the points. Remember how you tried to say india never considered Black as beautiful? You were proven wrong and retreated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try not to be so gross and filthy a liar--------show me that quotation     INDIANS NEVER CONSIDERED BLACK BEAUTIFUL  from me--------and contrast it with some source
> that   asserts    INDIANS CONSIDER BLACK BEAUTIFUL-----
> what are you calling    "black"?       ONYX???   Leopard?
> or   BLACK SKIN???       right----Indians never considered
> black skin to be preferred over fair skin ----in general     I will
> NOW state that is a true statement.       I am saying it for the first time     I am referring to  HINDU INDIANS----of the
> INDIAN SUBCONTINENT  ------of the culture that developed
> in the INDUS valley and became literate with invasion by
> an Aryan people from northern Europe
> 
> Sesame oil does not make skin black       Indians of very traditional background I have known used coconut oil----
> and for some religious rituals----a paste made of turmeric which stains everything yellow------and contains
> strong antioxidants-----also has some fungicide properties
> 
> stop reading Jeffries-----he is nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the second time I posted your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> propaganda. Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you call Marco Polo a white guy a liar because as I posted earlier....
> 
> "*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker" (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!).* No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow.* - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India Why is he a liar but a white guy that says white skin was always preferred is telling the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sesame oil does not make the skin dark-----sounds like marco was describing a small city populated by Dravidians-----
> who do put oil on their skin.      I have encountered dravidians
> in  the USA-----small, dark in skin color,  and considered
> caucaision by anthropologists.       Usually coconut oil.
> you have presented exceptions to the rule to PROVE your point------nice sophistry.     If you ever run into a Dravidian----
> you will not be seeing a sub-Saharan -----by a long shot----the skin color is ---to me at least----STARTLING-----it is a kind of blue-black.     I have even worse news for you----they seem to delight in their straight hair---------it is more straight even
> than the average Indian.     They use oil on the hair too
Click to expand...

You are trying too hard Rosie.  There is a reason the greeks considered India to be "East Ethiopia".Ethiopia literally means burnt skin or something akin to that. The believed the people to be the same as the Blackest people on the planet . These people worshipped Black gods and came from Africa long before admixed Brahmans got there. I know Dravidian as well. I actually dated one. White people have screwed up the perception but they know. They even have organizations they have modeled after Black organizations here in the US. They know they are Black.


----------



## irosie91

btw------the only people in today's world who consider skin color a marker for  determining  a   human   "kinship"      are idiots and  black nationalists and nazis----
of all possible criteria-------skin color is the least useful


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second time I posted your claim.
> 
> Obviously you call Marco Polo a white guy a liar because as I posted earlier....
> 
> "*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker" (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!).* No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow.* - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India Why is he a liar but a white guy that says white skin was always preferred is telling the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not get white skin was always preferred from some white guy-------I get it from Indians-----and their own literature which is  more than 5000 years old.        Indians have "devils"------can you name the  "devil"????      The really scary god for Indians is   SIVA-----god of death and destruction-----
> he is depicted as black.     I do not know the writings of marco polo.      I do know that by the time he traveled to India-----
> black skin was the low caste thing------the dravidians.   BRAHMINS are always described as taller and more light skinned than  dravidians and smarter and -----damned "holy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have read something supplied by white people.  Here are the Black gods worshipped by ancient Indians. Lets see your link.
> 
> http://www.dattapeetham.com/india/tours/2002/nasik/kalaram_mandir.jpg
> 
> SUZAR Blacked Out Through Whitewash by SuZar Chapter 1 Pages 5-6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> those are depictions of DRAVIDIANS-----an ancient people of the indus valley-----very dark in complexion-----and considered of low caste.   -----btw----anthropologists consider them to be  CAUCASION in race-----based on some issues like their heads----or something like that ------they have very straight hair-----black and shiny-----tiny little people-----really cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dravidians are the original Indians that migrated from Africa. What makes you think they are not Indian and Black?  I didnt ask what anthropologists consider them. We already know that they were racist in their making up of the name caucasian in the first place. The term caucasian applies to the whitest of white men from the southern steppes of the caucus mountains as defined by the originator of the word. This delfightful racist named Meiner. Since then the term caucasian has been changed to include Black people so whites could claim credit to ancient civilizations. We all know thats a bunch of BS but its fascinating watching them squirm and change definitions around.
> 
> It looks as if not worrying about white authors and concentrating on Black authors has actually gave me more information than you possess. Luckily I dont buy that stuff which comes from reading Black authors and white authors that tell the truth. BTW who told you that straight hair means you are not Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who said I got my stuff about India from white authors-----I got it from Indians          the current viewpoint of  the origin of man is that   MAN     originated in AFRICA--------that fact does not
> make  dravdians of india any more a people   something like sub-Saharan blacks than it makes  ESKIMOS  something like sub-Saharan blacks--------gee you are dim.     Dravidians are as    SUBSAHARAN BLACK  as are   Swedes
Click to expand...

I said you got your stuff from white authors. Only white people and Indians that want to be white repeat the stuff you posted. I noticed you came with the white term "Subsaharan" Black like white people often do. What does that even mean? Was there a wall erected to keep Black people out of Northern Africa or something?  You do realize that Africa, all parts of Africa was inhabited by Black people long before the Sahara turned into a desert dont you? "SubSahara" is simply a way white people try to separate the continent. Unfortunately for those same white people, that makes absolutely zero sense. Sorry but I dont fall for that nonsense.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have mentioned many times------I read a lot during my lifetime------I read the crap you parrot way back in the mid sixties to midseventies.       You are parroting lots of nonsense        way back in those days  the study of  SOCIOLOGY  concentrated on such issues as   "why is the cheap hamburger chain named  'white tower'  " ?     "or who
> is it that prefers their cadillacs  to be white"???      I already
> read your stuff-------and was bored with it by  1975.   It is very
> contrived and silly
> 
> 
> 
> You have never read what I am saying because I dont parrot anyone. Sounds like to me you have issues with accepting true statements and your attempts to rationalize them as nonsense or boring is merely a manifestation of you willful ignorance. If you view had an ounce of validity you would be able to simply debate the points. Remember how you tried to say india never considered Black as beautiful? You were proven wrong and retreated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try not to be so gross and filthy a liar--------show me that quotation     INDIANS NEVER CONSIDERED BLACK BEAUTIFUL  from me--------and contrast it with some source
> that   asserts    INDIANS CONSIDER BLACK BEAUTIFUL-----
> what are you calling    "black"?       ONYX???   Leopard?
> or   BLACK SKIN???       right----Indians never considered
> black skin to be preferred over fair skin ----in general     I will
> NOW state that is a true statement.       I am saying it for the first time     I am referring to  HINDU INDIANS----of the
> INDIAN SUBCONTINENT  ------of the culture that developed
> in the INDUS valley and became literate with invasion by
> an Aryan people from northern Europe
> 
> Sesame oil does not make skin black       Indians of very traditional background I have known used coconut oil----
> and for some religious rituals----a paste made of turmeric which stains everything yellow------and contains
> strong antioxidants-----also has some fungicide properties
> 
> stop reading Jeffries-----he is nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the second time I posted your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> propaganda. Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you call Marco Polo a white guy a liar because as I posted earlier....
> 
> "*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker" (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!).* No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow.* - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India Why is he a liar but a white guy that says white skin was always preferred is telling the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sesame oil does not make the skin dark-----sounds like marco was describing a small city populated by Dravidians-----
> who do put oil on their skin.      I have encountered dravidians
> in  the USA-----small, dark in skin color,  and considered
> caucaision by anthropologists.       Usually coconut oil.
> you have presented exceptions to the rule to PROVE your point------nice sophistry.     If you ever run into a Dravidian----
> you will not be seeing a sub-Saharan -----by a long shot----the skin color is ---to me at least----STARTLING-----it is a kind of blue-black.     I have even worse news for you----they seem to delight in their straight hair---------it is more straight even
> than the average Indian.     They use oil on the hair too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying too hard Rosie.  There is a reason the greeks considered India to be "East Ethiopia".Ethiopia literally means burnt skin or something akin to that. The believed the people to be the same as the Blackest people on the planet . These people worshipped Black gods and came from Africa long before admixed Brahmans got there. I know Dravidian as well. I actually dated one. White people have screwed up the perception but they know. They even have organizations they have modeled after Black organizations here in the US. They know they are Black.
Click to expand...



how do you define  "black"   ???     "race"  refers to a group rendered distinct by genetic isolation.      Since according to current knowledge in my major----biology-----HUMANS developed  in Africa------to say any people migrated out of
AFRICA is an entirely moot point-----ALL PEOPLE migrated out of Africa-----remotely------including swedes        I do not do
politics of stupidity.     Todays dravidians are in no way a KINSHIP   with what is called  "BLACK"  by blacks themselves-------of the     "ROOTS"   mythology and the 
religion that includes   KWAANZAA.    DRAVIDIANS are people who have very dark skin-----tend to be small-----and
if you are a black person of the  ROOTS   variety or the SOMALIAN variety ------have no more in common with you than did   Erik the red.       The fact that skin color is used as
a kind of marker by the most idiotic-------is the only commonality.     Eskimos have darker skin than do I


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> btw------the only people in today's world who consider skin color a marker for  determining  a   human   "kinship"      are idiots and  black nationalists and nazis----
> of all possible criteria-------skin color is the least useful


If that was the only criteria you would be correct. However, it is proven there are linguistic similarities along with cultural similarities. The big kicker is DNA. The hapolgroup M1 is shown to have originated in central Africa. Sorry but thats why I dont hold white authors as truth tellers. They like to omit these inconvenient facts. It reeks havoc on their white supremacy theory.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not get white skin was always preferred from some white guy-------I get it from Indians-----and their own literature which is  more than 5000 years old.        Indians have "devils"------can you name the  "devil"????      The really scary god for Indians is   SIVA-----god of death and destruction-----
> he is depicted as black.     I do not know the writings of marco polo.      I do know that by the time he traveled to India-----
> black skin was the low caste thing------the dravidians.   BRAHMINS are always described as taller and more light skinned than  dravidians and smarter and -----damned "holy"
> 
> 
> 
> You must have read something supplied by white people.  Here are the Black gods worshipped by ancient Indians. Lets see your link.
> 
> http://www.dattapeetham.com/india/tours/2002/nasik/kalaram_mandir.jpg
> 
> SUZAR Blacked Out Through Whitewash by SuZar Chapter 1 Pages 5-6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> those are depictions of DRAVIDIANS-----an ancient people of the indus valley-----very dark in complexion-----and considered of low caste.   -----btw----anthropologists consider them to be  CAUCASION in race-----based on some issues like their heads----or something like that ------they have very straight hair-----black and shiny-----tiny little people-----really cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dravidians are the original Indians that migrated from Africa. What makes you think they are not Indian and Black?  I didnt ask what anthropologists consider them. We already know that they were racist in their making up of the name caucasian in the first place. The term caucasian applies to the whitest of white men from the southern steppes of the caucus mountains as defined by the originator of the word. This delfightful racist named Meiner. Since then the term caucasian has been changed to include Black people so whites could claim credit to ancient civilizations. We all know thats a bunch of BS but its fascinating watching them squirm and change definitions around.
> 
> It looks as if not worrying about white authors and concentrating on Black authors has actually gave me more information than you possess. Luckily I dont buy that stuff which comes from reading Black authors and white authors that tell the truth. BTW who told you that straight hair means you are not Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who said I got my stuff about India from white authors-----I got it from Indians          the current viewpoint of  the origin of man is that   MAN     originated in AFRICA--------that fact does not
> make  dravdians of india any more a people   something like sub-Saharan blacks than it makes  ESKIMOS  something like sub-Saharan blacks--------gee you are dim.     Dravidians are as    SUBSAHARAN BLACK  as are   Swedes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you got your stuff from white authors. Only white people and Indians that want to be white repeat the stuff you posted. I noticed you came with the white term "Subsaharan" Black like white people often do. What does that even mean? Was there a wall erected to keep Black people out of Northern Africa or something?  You do realize that Africa, all parts of Africa was inhabited by Black people long before the Sahara turned into a desert dont you? "SubSahara" is simply a way white people try to separate the continent. Unfortunately for those same white people, that makes absolutely zero sense. Sorry but I dont fall for that nonsense.
Click to expand...


that for which you fall is all nonsense.     You are a black nationalist as idiotic as is any  white supremacist.     SOCIETY produces walls.       You are one of the elements of society that  LOVES YOUR WALL--------you have decided to
convince yourself that  those you call "white people"-----the ones who also first came about in Africa-------are obsessed with declaring you  something SPECIAL.     You have decided that you are even MORE SPECIAL than anyone could possibly have thought --------YOU ARE   BLACK  ----big deal.---------I find it fascinating--------I learned about BRAHMINS-----from a Brahmin----who actually rejected the idea-------some of his relatives clung to it.     You are a form of
the kind of  BRAHMIN   he rejected--------you are a  BLACK BRAHMIN


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have never read what I am saying because I dont parrot anyone. Sounds like to me you have issues with accepting true statements and your attempts to rationalize them as nonsense or boring is merely a manifestation of you willful ignorance. If you view had an ounce of validity you would be able to simply debate the points. Remember how you tried to say india never considered Black as beautiful? You were proven wrong and retreated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try not to be so gross and filthy a liar--------show me that quotation     INDIANS NEVER CONSIDERED BLACK BEAUTIFUL  from me--------and contrast it with some source
> that   asserts    INDIANS CONSIDER BLACK BEAUTIFUL-----
> what are you calling    "black"?       ONYX???   Leopard?
> or   BLACK SKIN???       right----Indians never considered
> black skin to be preferred over fair skin ----in general     I will
> NOW state that is a true statement.       I am saying it for the first time     I am referring to  HINDU INDIANS----of the
> INDIAN SUBCONTINENT  ------of the culture that developed
> in the INDUS valley and became literate with invasion by
> an Aryan people from northern Europe
> 
> Sesame oil does not make skin black       Indians of very traditional background I have known used coconut oil----
> and for some religious rituals----a paste made of turmeric which stains everything yellow------and contains
> strong antioxidants-----also has some fungicide properties
> 
> stop reading Jeffries-----he is nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the second time I posted your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> propaganda. Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you call Marco Polo a white guy a liar because as I posted earlier....
> 
> "*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker" (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!).* No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow.* - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India Why is he a liar but a white guy that says white skin was always preferred is telling the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sesame oil does not make the skin dark-----sounds like marco was describing a small city populated by Dravidians-----
> who do put oil on their skin.      I have encountered dravidians
> in  the USA-----small, dark in skin color,  and considered
> caucaision by anthropologists.       Usually coconut oil.
> you have presented exceptions to the rule to PROVE your point------nice sophistry.     If you ever run into a Dravidian----
> you will not be seeing a sub-Saharan -----by a long shot----the skin color is ---to me at least----STARTLING-----it is a kind of blue-black.     I have even worse news for you----they seem to delight in their straight hair---------it is more straight even
> than the average Indian.     They use oil on the hair too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying too hard Rosie.  There is a reason the greeks considered India to be "East Ethiopia".Ethiopia literally means burnt skin or something akin to that. The believed the people to be the same as the Blackest people on the planet . These people worshipped Black gods and came from Africa long before admixed Brahmans got there. I know Dravidian as well. I actually dated one. White people have screwed up the perception but they know. They even have organizations they have modeled after Black organizations here in the US. They know they are Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you define  "black"   ???     "race"  refers to a group rendered distinct by genetic isolation.      Since according to current knowledge in my major----biology-----HUMANS developed  in Africa------to say any people migrated out of
> AFRICA is an entirely moot point-----ALL PEOPLE migrated out of Africa-----remotely------including swedes        I do not do
> politics of stupidity.     Todays dravidians are in no way a KINSHIP   with what is called  "BLACK"  by blacks themselves-------of the     "ROOTS"   mythology and the
> religion that includes   KWAANZAA.    DRAVIDIANS are people who have very dark skin-----tend to be small-----and
> if you are a black person of the  ROOTS   variety or the SOMALIAN variety ------have no more in common with you than did   Erik the red.       The fact that skin color is used as
> a kind of marker by the most idiotic-------is the only commonality.     Eskimos have darker skin than do I
Click to expand...

One thing I dont do is define Black as sub Saharan. I know this is a radical concept to you. It also seems as you have become a hypocrite in your admonishments to me. You seem perfectly content to believe the white superiority theory by white authors but mysteriously you don't lend any credence to Black authors. Of course I am going to believe what my people and science show. Why would I believe white people with nothing but propoganda?

Dravidian's know they are Black and out of Africa. At least the ones I talk to know this. They study African and African American history. Did you know they have a Black Panther party in India? They call it the Dalit Panthers.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw------the only people in today's world who consider skin color a marker for  determining  a   human   "kinship"      are idiots and  black nationalists and nazis----
> of all possible criteria-------skin color is the least useful
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the only criteria you would be correct. However, it is proven there are linguistic similarities along with cultural similarities. The big kicker is DNA. The hapolgroup M1 is shown to have originated in central Africa. Sorry but thats why I dont hold white authors as truth tellers. They like to omit these inconvenient facts. It reeks havoc on their white supremacy theory.
Click to expand...


one haplogroup does not a kinship make------every gene has a natural mutation rate  -------in order to cite DNA -----you need a lot more information than   "I GOT A SINGLE COMMON HAPLOTYPE"


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have read something supplied by white people.  Here are the Black gods worshipped by ancient Indians. Lets see your link.
> 
> http://www.dattapeetham.com/india/tours/2002/nasik/kalaram_mandir.jpg
> 
> SUZAR Blacked Out Through Whitewash by SuZar Chapter 1 Pages 5-6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are depictions of DRAVIDIANS-----an ancient people of the indus valley-----very dark in complexion-----and considered of low caste.   -----btw----anthropologists consider them to be  CAUCASION in race-----based on some issues like their heads----or something like that ------they have very straight hair-----black and shiny-----tiny little people-----really cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dravidians are the original Indians that migrated from Africa. What makes you think they are not Indian and Black?  I didnt ask what anthropologists consider them. We already know that they were racist in their making up of the name caucasian in the first place. The term caucasian applies to the whitest of white men from the southern steppes of the caucus mountains as defined by the originator of the word. This delfightful racist named Meiner. Since then the term caucasian has been changed to include Black people so whites could claim credit to ancient civilizations. We all know thats a bunch of BS but its fascinating watching them squirm and change definitions around.
> 
> It looks as if not worrying about white authors and concentrating on Black authors has actually gave me more information than you possess. Luckily I dont buy that stuff which comes from reading Black authors and white authors that tell the truth. BTW who told you that straight hair means you are not Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who said I got my stuff about India from white authors-----I got it from Indians          the current viewpoint of  the origin of man is that   MAN     originated in AFRICA--------that fact does not
> make  dravdians of india any more a people   something like sub-Saharan blacks than it makes  ESKIMOS  something like sub-Saharan blacks--------gee you are dim.     Dravidians are as    SUBSAHARAN BLACK  as are   Swedes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you got your stuff from white authors. Only white people and Indians that want to be white repeat the stuff you posted. I noticed you came with the white term "Subsaharan" Black like white people often do. What does that even mean? Was there a wall erected to keep Black people out of Northern Africa or something?  You do realize that Africa, all parts of Africa was inhabited by Black people long before the Sahara turned into a desert dont you? "SubSahara" is simply a way white people try to separate the continent. Unfortunately for those same white people, that makes absolutely zero sense. Sorry but I dont fall for that nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that for which you fall is all nonsense.     You are a black nationalist as idiotic as is any  white supremacist.     SOCIETY produces walls.       You are one of the elements of society that  LOVES YOUR WALL--------you have decided to
> convince yourself that  those you call "white people"-----the ones who also first came about in Africa-------are obsessed with declaring you  something SPECIAL.     You have decided that you are even MORE SPECIAL than anyone could possibly have thought --------YOU ARE   BLACK  ----big deal.---------I find it fascinating--------I learned about BRAHMINS-----from a Brahmin----who actually rejected the idea-------some of his relatives clung to it.     You are a form of
> the kind of  BRAHMIN   he rejected--------you are a  BLACK BRAHMIN
Click to expand...

I see it the other way around. As a person that speaks about knowledge you are sure one sided in you acceptance of it. You talk a big game but in the end you only believe what white people tell you. You still never explained why you used the term sub saharan as if it had an ounce of legitimacy. I ask again. What does that mean?

White people occurred in europe not Africa. No where did I declare Black people were superior. Whats funny is that is the typical response white people seem to have upon being confronted with a truth they cannot disprove. Where did I state Blacks were special? Dont get butt hurt. Just argue the facts. Facts are not emotional.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw------the only people in today's world who consider skin color a marker for  determining  a   human   "kinship"      are idiots and  black nationalists and nazis----
> of all possible criteria-------skin color is the least useful
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the only criteria you would be correct. However, it is proven there are linguistic similarities along with cultural similarities. The big kicker is DNA. The hapolgroup M1 is shown to have originated in central Africa. Sorry but thats why I dont hold white authors as truth tellers. They like to omit these inconvenient facts. It reeks havoc on their white supremacy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one haplogroup does not a kinship make------every gene has a natural mutation rate  -------in order to cite DNA -----you need a lot more information than   "I GOT A SINGLE COMMON HAPLOTYPE"
Click to expand...


You do realize you either have not researched this topic thoroughly or you are misinformed right? These people share the same DNA as the ancient Dravidians. Are you saying these people are not Black people that migrated from Africa?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> try not to be so gross and filthy a liar--------show me that quotation     INDIANS NEVER CONSIDERED BLACK BEAUTIFUL  from me--------and contrast it with some source
> that   asserts    INDIANS CONSIDER BLACK BEAUTIFUL-----
> what are you calling    "black"?       ONYX???   Leopard?
> or   BLACK SKIN???       right----Indians never considered
> black skin to be preferred over fair skin ----in general     I will
> NOW state that is a true statement.       I am saying it for the first time     I am referring to  HINDU INDIANS----of the
> INDIAN SUBCONTINENT  ------of the culture that developed
> in the INDUS valley and became literate with invasion by
> an Aryan people from northern Europe
> 
> Sesame oil does not make skin black       Indians of very traditional background I have known used coconut oil----
> and for some religious rituals----a paste made of turmeric which stains everything yellow------and contains
> strong antioxidants-----also has some fungicide properties
> 
> stop reading Jeffries-----he is nuts
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second time I posted your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> propaganda. Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you call Marco Polo a white guy a liar because as I posted earlier....
> 
> "*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker" (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!).* No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow.* - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India Why is he a liar but a white guy that says white skin was always preferred is telling the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sesame oil does not make the skin dark-----sounds like marco was describing a small city populated by Dravidians-----
> who do put oil on their skin.      I have encountered dravidians
> in  the USA-----small, dark in skin color,  and considered
> caucaision by anthropologists.       Usually coconut oil.
> you have presented exceptions to the rule to PROVE your point------nice sophistry.     If you ever run into a Dravidian----
> you will not be seeing a sub-Saharan -----by a long shot----the skin color is ---to me at least----STARTLING-----it is a kind of blue-black.     I have even worse news for you----they seem to delight in their straight hair---------it is more straight even
> than the average Indian.     They use oil on the hair too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying too hard Rosie.  There is a reason the greeks considered India to be "East Ethiopia".Ethiopia literally means burnt skin or something akin to that. The believed the people to be the same as the Blackest people on the planet . These people worshipped Black gods and came from Africa long before admixed Brahmans got there. I know Dravidian as well. I actually dated one. White people have screwed up the perception but they know. They even have organizations they have modeled after Black organizations here in the US. They know they are Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you define  "black"   ???     "race"  refers to a group rendered distinct by genetic isolation.      Since according to current knowledge in my major----biology-----HUMANS developed  in Africa------to say any people migrated out of
> AFRICA is an entirely moot point-----ALL PEOPLE migrated out of Africa-----remotely------including swedes        I do not do
> politics of stupidity.     Todays dravidians are in no way a KINSHIP   with what is called  "BLACK"  by blacks themselves-------of the     "ROOTS"   mythology and the
> religion that includes   KWAANZAA.    DRAVIDIANS are people who have very dark skin-----tend to be small-----and
> if you are a black person of the  ROOTS   variety or the SOMALIAN variety ------have no more in common with you than did   Erik the red.       The fact that skin color is used as
> a kind of marker by the most idiotic-------is the only commonality.     Eskimos have darker skin than do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing I dont do is define Black as sub Saharan. I know this is a radical concept to you. It also seems as you have become a hypocrite in your admonishments to me. You seem perfectly content to believe the white superiority theory by white authors but mysteriously you don't lend any credence to Black authors. Of course I am going to believe what my people and science show. Why would I believe white people with nothing but propoganda?
> 
> Dravidian's know they are Black and out of Africa. At least the ones I talk to know this. They study African and African American history. Did you know they have a Black Panther party in India? They call it the Dalit Panthers.
Click to expand...


did you know that  DALIT does not mean   DRAVIDIAN. 
Dalits  are  not  a  RACE-----they are derived from all sorts of
persons marginalized  in   hindu society for a myriad of reasons--------they are not all aboriginals of the indus valley and-------their VERY REMOTE connection to Africa is as moot a point as is  Queen Victoria's very remote connection to Africa.      You are DESPERATE   for a caste system of your
own making--------in order to exclude Han Christian Andersen


----------



## Desperado

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing that Israel chastises the U.S. so frequently.  Don't bite the, and btw ONLY, hand that feeds you Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if America wasn't run by a muslim sympathizer, things would be different!
Click to expand...

Israel has been chastising the U.S long before Obama was President. Nothing new here


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> those are depictions of DRAVIDIANS-----an ancient people of the indus valley-----very dark in complexion-----and considered of low caste.   -----btw----anthropologists consider them to be  CAUCASION in race-----based on some issues like their heads----or something like that ------they have very straight hair-----black and shiny-----tiny little people-----really cute
> 
> 
> 
> Dravidians are the original Indians that migrated from Africa. What makes you think they are not Indian and Black?  I didnt ask what anthropologists consider them. We already know that they were racist in their making up of the name caucasian in the first place. The term caucasian applies to the whitest of white men from the southern steppes of the caucus mountains as defined by the originator of the word. This delfightful racist named Meiner. Since then the term caucasian has been changed to include Black people so whites could claim credit to ancient civilizations. We all know thats a bunch of BS but its fascinating watching them squirm and change definitions around.
> 
> It looks as if not worrying about white authors and concentrating on Black authors has actually gave me more information than you possess. Luckily I dont buy that stuff which comes from reading Black authors and white authors that tell the truth. BTW who told you that straight hair means you are not Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who said I got my stuff about India from white authors-----I got it from Indians          the current viewpoint of  the origin of man is that   MAN     originated in AFRICA--------that fact does not
> make  dravdians of india any more a people   something like sub-Saharan blacks than it makes  ESKIMOS  something like sub-Saharan blacks--------gee you are dim.     Dravidians are as    SUBSAHARAN BLACK  as are   Swedes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you got your stuff from white authors. Only white people and Indians that want to be white repeat the stuff you posted. I noticed you came with the white term "Subsaharan" Black like white people often do. What does that even mean? Was there a wall erected to keep Black people out of Northern Africa or something?  You do realize that Africa, all parts of Africa was inhabited by Black people long before the Sahara turned into a desert dont you? "SubSahara" is simply a way white people try to separate the continent. Unfortunately for those same white people, that makes absolutely zero sense. Sorry but I dont fall for that nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that for which you fall is all nonsense.     You are a black nationalist as idiotic as is any  white supremacist.     SOCIETY produces walls.       You are one of the elements of society that  LOVES YOUR WALL--------you have decided to
> convince yourself that  those you call "white people"-----the ones who also first came about in Africa-------are obsessed with declaring you  something SPECIAL.     You have decided that you are even MORE SPECIAL than anyone could possibly have thought --------YOU ARE   BLACK  ----big deal.---------I find it fascinating--------I learned about BRAHMINS-----from a Brahmin----who actually rejected the idea-------some of his relatives clung to it.     You are a form of
> the kind of  BRAHMIN   he rejected--------you are a  BLACK BRAHMIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it the other way around. As a person that speaks about knowledge you are sure one sided in you acceptance of it. You talk a big game but in the end you only believe what white people tell you. You still never explained why you used the term sub saharan as if it had an ounce of legitimacy. I ask again. What does that mean?
> 
> White people occurred in europe not Africa. No where did I declare Black people were superior. Whats funny is that is the typical response white people seem to have upon being confronted with a truth they cannot disprove. Where did I state Blacks were special? Dont get butt hurt. Just argue the facts. Facts are not emotional.
Click to expand...


wrong again-       white European people migrated out of  AFRICA      There were humans in Africa before there were humans in the RHINE VALLEY--------as  to being one sided---- I am not the person who chooses reading material  based on which   "race"   wrote it------that's YOU.

I would no more choose a book by the color of the skin of the author------than I would choose a book by the color of the book's  binding


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second time I posted your claim.
> 
> Obviously you call Marco Polo a white guy a liar because as I posted earlier....
> 
> "*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker" (replaced since by ‘Fair & Lovely’ creams!).* No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow.* - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India Why is he a liar but a white guy that says white skin was always preferred is telling the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sesame oil does not make the skin dark-----sounds like marco was describing a small city populated by Dravidians-----
> who do put oil on their skin.      I have encountered dravidians
> in  the USA-----small, dark in skin color,  and considered
> caucaision by anthropologists.       Usually coconut oil.
> you have presented exceptions to the rule to PROVE your point------nice sophistry.     If you ever run into a Dravidian----
> you will not be seeing a sub-Saharan -----by a long shot----the skin color is ---to me at least----STARTLING-----it is a kind of blue-black.     I have even worse news for you----they seem to delight in their straight hair---------it is more straight even
> than the average Indian.     They use oil on the hair too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying too hard Rosie.  There is a reason the greeks considered India to be "East Ethiopia".Ethiopia literally means burnt skin or something akin to that. The believed the people to be the same as the Blackest people on the planet . These people worshipped Black gods and came from Africa long before admixed Brahmans got there. I know Dravidian as well. I actually dated one. White people have screwed up the perception but they know. They even have organizations they have modeled after Black organizations here in the US. They know they are Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you define  "black"   ???     "race"  refers to a group rendered distinct by genetic isolation.      Since according to current knowledge in my major----biology-----HUMANS developed  in Africa------to say any people migrated out of
> AFRICA is an entirely moot point-----ALL PEOPLE migrated out of Africa-----remotely------including swedes        I do not do
> politics of stupidity.     Todays dravidians are in no way a KINSHIP   with what is called  "BLACK"  by blacks themselves-------of the     "ROOTS"   mythology and the
> religion that includes   KWAANZAA.    DRAVIDIANS are people who have very dark skin-----tend to be small-----and
> if you are a black person of the  ROOTS   variety or the SOMALIAN variety ------have no more in common with you than did   Erik the red.       The fact that skin color is used as
> a kind of marker by the most idiotic-------is the only commonality.     Eskimos have darker skin than do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing I dont do is define Black as sub Saharan. I know this is a radical concept to you. It also seems as you have become a hypocrite in your admonishments to me. You seem perfectly content to believe the white superiority theory by white authors but mysteriously you don't lend any credence to Black authors. Of course I am going to believe what my people and science show. Why would I believe white people with nothing but propoganda?
> 
> Dravidian's know they are Black and out of Africa. At least the ones I talk to know this. They study African and African American history. Did you know they have a Black Panther party in India? They call it the Dalit Panthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you know that  DALIT does not mean   DRAVIDIAN.
> Dalits  are  not  a  RACE-----they are derived from all sorts of
> persons marginalized  in   hindu society for a myriad of reasons--------they are not all aboriginals of the indus valley and-------their VERY REMOTE connection to Africa is as moot a point as is  Queen Victoria's very remote connection to Africa.      You are DESPERATE   for a caste system of your
> own making--------in order to exclude Han Christian Andersen
Click to expand...

Who told you Dalit meant Dravidian? I know I didnt say that. Are you trying to say the Dalits are not comprised predominantly of the people known as Dravidians? If so you have no clue about that which you speak. The Dalits are marginalized due to their darkness which anyone in India that is truthful will tell you. They are placed in low caste due to their coloring.  The aboriginals of the indus valley looked just like the people in the picture I posted above. These people are direct immigrants from Africa as proven by the Andaman Islanders.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dravidians are the original Indians that migrated from Africa. What makes you think they are not Indian and Black?  I didnt ask what anthropologists consider them. We already know that they were racist in their making up of the name caucasian in the first place. The term caucasian applies to the whitest of white men from the southern steppes of the caucus mountains as defined by the originator of the word. This delfightful racist named Meiner. Since then the term caucasian has been changed to include Black people so whites could claim credit to ancient civilizations. We all know thats a bunch of BS but its fascinating watching them squirm and change definitions around.
> 
> It looks as if not worrying about white authors and concentrating on Black authors has actually gave me more information than you possess. Luckily I dont buy that stuff which comes from reading Black authors and white authors that tell the truth. BTW who told you that straight hair means you are not Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said I got my stuff about India from white authors-----I got it from Indians          the current viewpoint of  the origin of man is that   MAN     originated in AFRICA--------that fact does not
> make  dravdians of india any more a people   something like sub-Saharan blacks than it makes  ESKIMOS  something like sub-Saharan blacks--------gee you are dim.     Dravidians are as    SUBSAHARAN BLACK  as are   Swedes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you got your stuff from white authors. Only white people and Indians that want to be white repeat the stuff you posted. I noticed you came with the white term "Subsaharan" Black like white people often do. What does that even mean? Was there a wall erected to keep Black people out of Northern Africa or something?  You do realize that Africa, all parts of Africa was inhabited by Black people long before the Sahara turned into a desert dont you? "SubSahara" is simply a way white people try to separate the continent. Unfortunately for those same white people, that makes absolutely zero sense. Sorry but I dont fall for that nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that for which you fall is all nonsense.     You are a black nationalist as idiotic as is any  white supremacist.     SOCIETY produces walls.       You are one of the elements of society that  LOVES YOUR WALL--------you have decided to
> convince yourself that  those you call "white people"-----the ones who also first came about in Africa-------are obsessed with declaring you  something SPECIAL.     You have decided that you are even MORE SPECIAL than anyone could possibly have thought --------YOU ARE   BLACK  ----big deal.---------I find it fascinating--------I learned about BRAHMINS-----from a Brahmin----who actually rejected the idea-------some of his relatives clung to it.     You are a form of
> the kind of  BRAHMIN   he rejected--------you are a  BLACK BRAHMIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it the other way around. As a person that speaks about knowledge you are sure one sided in you acceptance of it. You talk a big game but in the end you only believe what white people tell you. You still never explained why you used the term sub saharan as if it had an ounce of legitimacy. I ask again. What does that mean?
> 
> White people occurred in europe not Africa. No where did I declare Black people were superior. Whats funny is that is the typical response white people seem to have upon being confronted with a truth they cannot disprove. Where did I state Blacks were special? Dont get butt hurt. Just argue the facts. Facts are not emotional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again-       white European people migrated out of  AFRICA      There were humans in Africa before there were humans in the RHINE VALLEY--------as  to being one sided---- I am not the person who chooses reading material  based on which   "race"   wrote it------that's YOU.
> 
> I would no more choose a book by the color of the skin of the author------than I would choose a book by the color of the book's  binding
Click to expand...

White people did not appear until about 8K years ago. The Africans that migrated to europe where Black people. You really need to read more on the subject. There were definitely humans in europe such as neanderthals but they were not homo sapiens.

The reason i read Black authors is because white ones are notorious for lying. There are few white ones that tell the truth. The white ones that tell the truth I read.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw------the only people in today's world who consider skin color a marker for  determining  a   human   "kinship"      are idiots and  black nationalists and nazis----
> of all possible criteria-------skin color is the least useful
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the only criteria you would be correct. However, it is proven there are linguistic similarities along with cultural similarities. The big kicker is DNA. The hapolgroup M1 is shown to have originated in central Africa. Sorry but thats why I dont hold white authors as truth tellers. They like to omit these inconvenient facts. It reeks havoc on their white supremacy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one haplogroup does not a kinship make------every gene has a natural mutation rate  -------in order to cite DNA -----you need a lot more information than   "I GOT A SINGLE COMMON HAPLOTYPE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize you either have not researched this topic thoroughly or you are misinformed right? These people share the same DNA as the ancient Dravidians. Are you saying these people are not Black people that migrated from Africa?
Click to expand...


researched WHAT ?         most of the DNA on the HUMAN GENOME is shared by the entire human population of the world--------you mentioned one haplotype as some kind of proof that  dravidians are closer in relationship to  other humans in Africa than are swedes  because they have a single common haplotype--------population genetics is not your forte


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sesame oil does not make the skin dark-----sounds like marco was describing a small city populated by Dravidians-----
> who do put oil on their skin.      I have encountered dravidians
> in  the USA-----small, dark in skin color,  and considered
> caucaision by anthropologists.       Usually coconut oil.
> you have presented exceptions to the rule to PROVE your point------nice sophistry.     If you ever run into a Dravidian----
> you will not be seeing a sub-Saharan -----by a long shot----the skin color is ---to me at least----STARTLING-----it is a kind of blue-black.     I have even worse news for you----they seem to delight in their straight hair---------it is more straight even
> than the average Indian.     They use oil on the hair too
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying too hard Rosie.  There is a reason the greeks considered India to be "East Ethiopia".Ethiopia literally means burnt skin or something akin to that. The believed the people to be the same as the Blackest people on the planet . These people worshipped Black gods and came from Africa long before admixed Brahmans got there. I know Dravidian as well. I actually dated one. White people have screwed up the perception but they know. They even have organizations they have modeled after Black organizations here in the US. They know they are Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you define  "black"   ???     "race"  refers to a group rendered distinct by genetic isolation.      Since according to current knowledge in my major----biology-----HUMANS developed  in Africa------to say any people migrated out of
> AFRICA is an entirely moot point-----ALL PEOPLE migrated out of Africa-----remotely------including swedes        I do not do
> politics of stupidity.     Todays dravidians are in no way a KINSHIP   with what is called  "BLACK"  by blacks themselves-------of the     "ROOTS"   mythology and the
> religion that includes   KWAANZAA.    DRAVIDIANS are people who have very dark skin-----tend to be small-----and
> if you are a black person of the  ROOTS   variety or the SOMALIAN variety ------have no more in common with you than did   Erik the red.       The fact that skin color is used as
> a kind of marker by the most idiotic-------is the only commonality.     Eskimos have darker skin than do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing I dont do is define Black as sub Saharan. I know this is a radical concept to you. It also seems as you have become a hypocrite in your admonishments to me. You seem perfectly content to believe the white superiority theory by white authors but mysteriously you don't lend any credence to Black authors. Of course I am going to believe what my people and science show. Why would I believe white people with nothing but propoganda?
> 
> Dravidian's know they are Black and out of Africa. At least the ones I talk to know this. They study African and African American history. Did you know they have a Black Panther party in India? They call it the Dalit Panthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you know that  DALIT does not mean   DRAVIDIAN.
> Dalits  are  not  a  RACE-----they are derived from all sorts of
> persons marginalized  in   hindu society for a myriad of reasons--------they are not all aboriginals of the indus valley and-------their VERY REMOTE connection to Africa is as moot a point as is  Queen Victoria's very remote connection to Africa.      You are DESPERATE   for a caste system of your
> own making--------in order to exclude Han Christian Andersen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you Dalit meant Dravidian? I know I didnt say that. Are you trying to say the Dalits are not comprised predominantly of the people known as Dravidians? If so you have no clue about that which you speak. The Dalits are marginalized due to their darkness which anyone in India that is truthful will tell you. They are placed in low caste due to their coloring.  The aboriginals of the indus valley looked just like the people in the picture I posted above. These people are direct immigrants from Africa as proven by the Andaman Islanders.
Click to expand...


YOU are correct in saying that dark skin is a marker in
India------but very incorrect in saying that all people with
dark skin are  DRAVIDIANS and even more incorrect in saying that   ALL DALITS ARE DARK SKINNED-----some
persons called ----traditionally dalits or untouchables are not dark skinned  at all--------some very hot shot high caste persons are dark skinned.      You have not known lots of
Indians


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw------the only people in today's world who consider skin color a marker for  determining  a   human   "kinship"      are idiots and  black nationalists and nazis----
> of all possible criteria-------skin color is the least useful
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the only criteria you would be correct. However, it is proven there are linguistic similarities along with cultural similarities. The big kicker is DNA. The hapolgroup M1 is shown to have originated in central Africa. Sorry but thats why I dont hold white authors as truth tellers. They like to omit these inconvenient facts. It reeks havoc on their white supremacy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one haplogroup does not a kinship make------every gene has a natural mutation rate  -------in order to cite DNA -----you need a lot more information than   "I GOT A SINGLE COMMON HAPLOTYPE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize you either have not researched this topic thoroughly or you are misinformed right? These people share the same DNA as the ancient Dravidians. Are you saying these people are not Black people that migrated from Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> researched WHAT ?         most of the DNA on the HUMAN GENOME is shared by the entire human population of the world--------you mentioned one haplotype as some kind of proof that  dravidians are closer in relationship to  other humans in Africa than are swedes  because they have a single common haplotype--------population genetics is not your forte
Click to expand...

You obviously dont get it. The Andaman Islanders have the exact same DNA as the ancient Dravidians. No mutations. They are in the same hapolgroup. Just like Rameses III is in the same hapolgroup as most African Americans.  Of couse we know all people came from Africa but the number of mutations are what separates the races


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying too hard Rosie.  There is a reason the greeks considered India to be "East Ethiopia".Ethiopia literally means burnt skin or something akin to that. The believed the people to be the same as the Blackest people on the planet . These people worshipped Black gods and came from Africa long before admixed Brahmans got there. I know Dravidian as well. I actually dated one. White people have screwed up the perception but they know. They even have organizations they have modeled after Black organizations here in the US. They know they are Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you define  "black"   ???     "race"  refers to a group rendered distinct by genetic isolation.      Since according to current knowledge in my major----biology-----HUMANS developed  in Africa------to say any people migrated out of
> AFRICA is an entirely moot point-----ALL PEOPLE migrated out of Africa-----remotely------including swedes        I do not do
> politics of stupidity.     Todays dravidians are in no way a KINSHIP   with what is called  "BLACK"  by blacks themselves-------of the     "ROOTS"   mythology and the
> religion that includes   KWAANZAA.    DRAVIDIANS are people who have very dark skin-----tend to be small-----and
> if you are a black person of the  ROOTS   variety or the SOMALIAN variety ------have no more in common with you than did   Erik the red.       The fact that skin color is used as
> a kind of marker by the most idiotic-------is the only commonality.     Eskimos have darker skin than do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing I dont do is define Black as sub Saharan. I know this is a radical concept to you. It also seems as you have become a hypocrite in your admonishments to me. You seem perfectly content to believe the white superiority theory by white authors but mysteriously you don't lend any credence to Black authors. Of course I am going to believe what my people and science show. Why would I believe white people with nothing but propoganda?
> 
> Dravidian's know they are Black and out of Africa. At least the ones I talk to know this. They study African and African American history. Did you know they have a Black Panther party in India? They call it the Dalit Panthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you know that  DALIT does not mean   DRAVIDIAN.
> Dalits  are  not  a  RACE-----they are derived from all sorts of
> persons marginalized  in   hindu society for a myriad of reasons--------they are not all aboriginals of the indus valley and-------their VERY REMOTE connection to Africa is as moot a point as is  Queen Victoria's very remote connection to Africa.      You are DESPERATE   for a caste system of your
> own making--------in order to exclude Han Christian Andersen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you Dalit meant Dravidian? I know I didnt say that. Are you trying to say the Dalits are not comprised predominantly of the people known as Dravidians? If so you have no clue about that which you speak. The Dalits are marginalized due to their darkness which anyone in India that is truthful will tell you. They are placed in low caste due to their coloring.  The aboriginals of the indus valley looked just like the people in the picture I posted above. These people are direct immigrants from Africa as proven by the Andaman Islanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are correct in saying that dark skin is a marker in
> India------but very incorrect in saying that all people with
> dark skin are  DRAVIDIANS and even more incorrect in saying that   ALL DALITS ARE DARK SKINNED-----some
> persons called ----traditionally dalits or untouchables are not dark skinned  at all--------some very hot shot high caste persons are dark skinned.      You have not known lots of
> Indians
Click to expand...

You keep doing it. I never said all dark skin people were Dravidians. I also never said all Dalits are dark skinned. I said the caste system was primarly based on skin color. One offs don't count. We are talking generally here. Thats like saying racism doesnt exist because Obama is the president.


----------



## Vigilante

Even Caroline Kennedy affirms....


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw------the only people in today's world who consider skin color a marker for  determining  a   human   "kinship"      are idiots and  black nationalists and nazis----
> of all possible criteria-------skin color is the least useful
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the only criteria you would be correct. However, it is proven there are linguistic similarities along with cultural similarities. The big kicker is DNA. The hapolgroup M1 is shown to have originated in central Africa. Sorry but thats why I dont hold white authors as truth tellers. They like to omit these inconvenient facts. It reeks havoc on their white supremacy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one haplogroup does not a kinship make------every gene has a natural mutation rate  -------in order to cite DNA -----you need a lot more information than   "I GOT A SINGLE COMMON HAPLOTYPE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize you either have not researched this topic thoroughly or you are misinformed right? These people share the same DNA as the ancient Dravidians. Are you saying these people are not Black people that migrated from Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> researched WHAT ?         most of the DNA on the HUMAN GENOME is shared by the entire human population of the world--------you mentioned one haplotype as some kind of proof that  dravidians are closer in relationship to  other humans in Africa than are swedes  because they have a single common haplotype--------population genetics is not your forte
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously dont get it. The Andaman Islanders have the exact same DNA as the ancient Dravidians. No mutations. They are in the same hapolgroup. Just like Rameses III is in the same hapolgroup as most African Americans.  Of couse we know all people came from Africa but the number of mutations are what separates the races
Click to expand...


you are using the term  'HAPLOGROUP"  in a manner which indicates that you have no idea what the word means-----in fact I just noticed------you do not even know how to spell it.---------try another field------population genetics is not for you. 
No people have the exact same DNA  as any other people----that would make them all identical twins.    
To some extent population migrations can be traced using  DNA  markers-------the more the merrier..     However saying this or that group shares a haplogroup------is actually meaningless       You mentioned one-----I believe called  M something          which chromosome----what does it mediate as phenotype?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw------the only people in today's world who consider skin color a marker for  determining  a   human   "kinship"      are idiots and  black nationalists and nazis----
> of all possible criteria-------skin color is the least useful
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the only criteria you would be correct. However, it is proven there are linguistic similarities along with cultural similarities. The big kicker is DNA. The hapolgroup M1 is shown to have originated in central Africa. Sorry but thats why I dont hold white authors as truth tellers. They like to omit these inconvenient facts. It reeks havoc on their white supremacy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one haplogroup does not a kinship make------every gene has a natural mutation rate  -------in order to cite DNA -----you need a lot more information than   "I GOT A SINGLE COMMON HAPLOTYPE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize you either have not researched this topic thoroughly or you are misinformed right? These people share the same DNA as the ancient Dravidians. Are you saying these people are not Black people that migrated from Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> researched WHAT ?         most of the DNA on the HUMAN GENOME is shared by the entire human population of the world--------you mentioned one haplotype as some kind of proof that  dravidians are closer in relationship to  other humans in Africa than are swedes  because they have a single common haplotype--------population genetics is not your forte
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously dont get it. The Andaman Islanders have the exact same DNA as the ancient Dravidians. No mutations. They are in the same hapolgroup. Just like Rameses III is in the same hapolgroup as most African Americans.  Of couse we know all people came from Africa but the number of mutations are what separates the races
Click to expand...


you are using the term  'HAPLOGROUP"  in a manner which indicates that you have no idea what the word means-----in fact I just noticed------you do not even know how to spell it.---------try another field------population genetics is not for you. 
No people have the exact same DNA  as any other people----that would make them all identical twins.    
To some extent population migrations can be traced using  DNA  markers-------the more the merrier..     However saying this or that group shares a haplogroup------is actually meaningless       You mentioned one-----I believe called  M something          which chromosome----what does it mediate as phenotype?


----------



## Asclepias

Vigilante said:


> Even Caroline Kennedy affirms....




http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/27/opinion/27kennedy.html


"OVER the years, I’ve been deeply moved by the people who’ve told me they wished they could feel inspired and hopeful about America the way people did when my father was president. This sense is even more profound today. That is why I am supporting a presidential candidate in the Democratic primaries, Barack Obama."
-Caroline Kennedy


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you define  "black"   ???     "race"  refers to a group rendered distinct by genetic isolation.      Since according to current knowledge in my major----biology-----HUMANS developed  in Africa------to say any people migrated out of
> AFRICA is an entirely moot point-----ALL PEOPLE migrated out of Africa-----remotely------including swedes        I do not do
> politics of stupidity.     Todays dravidians are in no way a KINSHIP   with what is called  "BLACK"  by blacks themselves-------of the     "ROOTS"   mythology and the
> religion that includes   KWAANZAA.    DRAVIDIANS are people who have very dark skin-----tend to be small-----and
> if you are a black person of the  ROOTS   variety or the SOMALIAN variety ------have no more in common with you than did   Erik the red.       The fact that skin color is used as
> a kind of marker by the most idiotic-------is the only commonality.     Eskimos have darker skin than do I
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I dont do is define Black as sub Saharan. I know this is a radical concept to you. It also seems as you have become a hypocrite in your admonishments to me. You seem perfectly content to believe the white superiority theory by white authors but mysteriously you don't lend any credence to Black authors. Of course I am going to believe what my people and science show. Why would I believe white people with nothing but propoganda?
> 
> Dravidian's know they are Black and out of Africa. At least the ones I talk to know this. They study African and African American history. Did you know they have a Black Panther party in India? They call it the Dalit Panthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you know that  DALIT does not mean   DRAVIDIAN.
> Dalits  are  not  a  RACE-----they are derived from all sorts of
> persons marginalized  in   hindu society for a myriad of reasons--------they are not all aboriginals of the indus valley and-------their VERY REMOTE connection to Africa is as moot a point as is  Queen Victoria's very remote connection to Africa.      You are DESPERATE   for a caste system of your
> own making--------in order to exclude Han Christian Andersen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you Dalit meant Dravidian? I know I didnt say that. Are you trying to say the Dalits are not comprised predominantly of the people known as Dravidians? If so you have no clue about that which you speak. The Dalits are marginalized due to their darkness which anyone in India that is truthful will tell you. They are placed in low caste due to their coloring.  The aboriginals of the indus valley looked just like the people in the picture I posted above. These people are direct immigrants from Africa as proven by the Andaman Islanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are correct in saying that dark skin is a marker in
> India------but very incorrect in saying that all people with
> dark skin are  DRAVIDIANS and even more incorrect in saying that   ALL DALITS ARE DARK SKINNED-----some
> persons called ----traditionally dalits or untouchables are not dark skinned  at all--------some very hot shot high caste persons are dark skinned.      You have not known lots of
> Indians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep doing it. I never said all dark skin people were Dravidians. I also never said all Dalits are dark skinned. I said the caste system was primarly based on skin color. One offs don't count. We are talking generally here. Thats like saying racism doesnt exist because Obama is the president.
Click to expand...


Not really-------the caste system was based on lots of issues----no question ----the invading northern Europeans were on top and they tended to have lighter skin and were BIGGER people --------but the society---4000 years ago was not at all that  static


----------



## Vigilante

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Caroline Kennedy affirms....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/27/opinion/27kennedy.html
> 
> 
> "OVER the years, I’ve been deeply moved by the people who’ve told me they wished they could feel inspired and hopeful about America the way people did when my father was president. This sense is even more profound today. That is why I am supporting a presidential candidate in the Democratic primaries, Barack Obama."
> -Caroline Kennedy
Click to expand...


Mine was said LATER than yours....even some Socialists have a wee bit of honesty, she just showed it!


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the only criteria you would be correct. However, it is proven there are linguistic similarities along with cultural similarities. The big kicker is DNA. The hapolgroup M1 is shown to have originated in central Africa. Sorry but thats why I dont hold white authors as truth tellers. They like to omit these inconvenient facts. It reeks havoc on their white supremacy theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one haplogroup does not a kinship make------every gene has a natural mutation rate  -------in order to cite DNA -----you need a lot more information than   "I GOT A SINGLE COMMON HAPLOTYPE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize you either have not researched this topic thoroughly or you are misinformed right? These people share the same DNA as the ancient Dravidians. Are you saying these people are not Black people that migrated from Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> researched WHAT ?         most of the DNA on the HUMAN GENOME is shared by the entire human population of the world--------you mentioned one haplotype as some kind of proof that  dravidians are closer in relationship to  other humans in Africa than are swedes  because they have a single common haplotype--------population genetics is not your forte
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously dont get it. The Andaman Islanders have the exact same DNA as the ancient Dravidians. No mutations. They are in the same hapolgroup. Just like Rameses III is in the same hapolgroup as most African Americans.  Of couse we know all people came from Africa but the number of mutations are what separates the races
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are using the term  'HAPLOGROUP"  in a manner which indicates that you have no idea what the word means-----in fact I just noticed------you do not even know how to spell it.---------try another field------population genetics is not for you.
> No people have the exact same DNA  as any other people----that would make them all identical twins.
> To some extent population migrations can be traced using  DNA  markers-------the more the merrier..     However saying this or that group shares a haplogroup------is actually meaningless       You mentioned one-----I believe called  M something          which chromosome----what does it mediate as phenotype?
Click to expand...

Its pretty weak when you try to use the typo argument. Of course no one has the exact same DNA. They share the same haplogroup which is clustering of DNA. These groups establish identification and shared lineage. You really need to read up on the subject as you are really unprepared to discuss the topic.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I dont do is define Black as sub Saharan. I know this is a radical concept to you. It also seems as you have become a hypocrite in your admonishments to me. You seem perfectly content to believe the white superiority theory by white authors but mysteriously you don't lend any credence to Black authors. Of course I am going to believe what my people and science show. Why would I believe white people with nothing but propoganda?
> 
> Dravidian's know they are Black and out of Africa. At least the ones I talk to know this. They study African and African American history. Did you know they have a Black Panther party in India? They call it the Dalit Panthers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you know that  DALIT does not mean   DRAVIDIAN.
> Dalits  are  not  a  RACE-----they are derived from all sorts of
> persons marginalized  in   hindu society for a myriad of reasons--------they are not all aboriginals of the indus valley and-------their VERY REMOTE connection to Africa is as moot a point as is  Queen Victoria's very remote connection to Africa.      You are DESPERATE   for a caste system of your
> own making--------in order to exclude Han Christian Andersen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you Dalit meant Dravidian? I know I didnt say that. Are you trying to say the Dalits are not comprised predominantly of the people known as Dravidians? If so you have no clue about that which you speak. The Dalits are marginalized due to their darkness which anyone in India that is truthful will tell you. They are placed in low caste due to their coloring.  The aboriginals of the indus valley looked just like the people in the picture I posted above. These people are direct immigrants from Africa as proven by the Andaman Islanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are correct in saying that dark skin is a marker in
> India------but very incorrect in saying that all people with
> dark skin are  DRAVIDIANS and even more incorrect in saying that   ALL DALITS ARE DARK SKINNED-----some
> persons called ----traditionally dalits or untouchables are not dark skinned  at all--------some very hot shot high caste persons are dark skinned.      You have not known lots of
> Indians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep doing it. I never said all dark skin people were Dravidians. I also never said all Dalits are dark skinned. I said the caste system was primarly based on skin color. One offs don't count. We are talking generally here. Thats like saying racism doesnt exist because Obama is the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really-------the caste system was based on lots of issues----no question ----the invading northern Europeans were on top and they tended to have lighter skin and were BIGGER people --------but the society---4000 years ago was not at all that  static
Click to expand...

We can agree on the fact europeans were lighter skinned. That has everything to do with the fact that the caste system is based primarily on color. However, you are avoiding the point you were wrong when you said Black was never considered beautiful in India.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one haplogroup does not a kinship make------every gene has a natural mutation rate  -------in order to cite DNA -----you need a lot more information than   "I GOT A SINGLE COMMON HAPLOTYPE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize you either have not researched this topic thoroughly or you are misinformed right? These people share the same DNA as the ancient Dravidians. Are you saying these people are not Black people that migrated from Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> researched WHAT ?         most of the DNA on the HUMAN GENOME is shared by the entire human population of the world--------you mentioned one haplotype as some kind of proof that  dravidians are closer in relationship to  other humans in Africa than are swedes  because they have a single common haplotype--------population genetics is not your forte
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously dont get it. The Andaman Islanders have the exact same DNA as the ancient Dravidians. No mutations. They are in the same hapolgroup. Just like Rameses III is in the same hapolgroup as most African Americans.  Of couse we know all people came from Africa but the number of mutations are what separates the races
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are using the term  'HAPLOGROUP"  in a manner which indicates that you have no idea what the word means-----in fact I just noticed------you do not even know how to spell it.---------try another field------population genetics is not for you.
> No people have the exact same DNA  as any other people----that would make them all identical twins.
> To some extent population migrations can be traced using  DNA  markers-------the more the merrier..     However saying this or that group shares a haplogroup------is actually meaningless       You mentioned one-----I believe called  M something          which chromosome----what does it mediate as phenotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty weak when you try to use the typo argument. Of course no one has the exact same DNA. They share the same haplogroup which is clustering of DNA. These groups establish identification and shared lineage. You really need to read up on the subject as you are really unprepared to discuss the topic.
Click to expand...


wrong      I am quite prepared.        You are using words that
you do not understand      "they share the same haplogroup"---  is a meaningless phrase        You got a citation so that I can read just what and who these geneticists who came up with the idea that there is a special kinship between dravidians of the INDUS valley who lived there probably more than  7000 years and Africans----that is more marked than ----kindships between swedes and Africans???


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you know that  DALIT does not mean   DRAVIDIAN.
> Dalits  are  not  a  RACE-----they are derived from all sorts of
> persons marginalized  in   hindu society for a myriad of reasons--------they are not all aboriginals of the indus valley and-------their VERY REMOTE connection to Africa is as moot a point as is  Queen Victoria's very remote connection to Africa.      You are DESPERATE   for a caste system of your
> own making--------in order to exclude Han Christian Andersen
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you Dalit meant Dravidian? I know I didnt say that. Are you trying to say the Dalits are not comprised predominantly of the people known as Dravidians? If so you have no clue about that which you speak. The Dalits are marginalized due to their darkness which anyone in India that is truthful will tell you. They are placed in low caste due to their coloring.  The aboriginals of the indus valley looked just like the people in the picture I posted above. These people are direct immigrants from Africa as proven by the Andaman Islanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are correct in saying that dark skin is a marker in
> India------but very incorrect in saying that all people with
> dark skin are  DRAVIDIANS and even more incorrect in saying that   ALL DALITS ARE DARK SKINNED-----some
> persons called ----traditionally dalits or untouchables are not dark skinned  at all--------some very hot shot high caste persons are dark skinned.      You have not known lots of
> Indians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep doing it. I never said all dark skin people were Dravidians. I also never said all Dalits are dark skinned. I said the caste system was primarly based on skin color. One offs don't count. We are talking generally here. Thats like saying racism doesnt exist because Obama is the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really-------the caste system was based on lots of issues----no question ----the invading northern Europeans were on top and they tended to have lighter skin and were BIGGER people --------but the society---4000 years ago was not at all that  static
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can agree on the fact europeans were lighter skinned. That has everything to do with the fact that the caste system is based primarily on color. However, you are avoiding the point you were wrong when you said Black was never considered beautiful in India.
Click to expand...


You lied again ------I said   HINDU INDIA        Hindu india was created by the invading Europeans.     I specified in the body of my post      HINDU INDIA.      IN fact your statement kinda corroborates my statement------beauty became identified with the color of the  RULING CLASS------the Brahmins    IN HINDU INDIA


----------



## Asclepias

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Caroline Kennedy affirms....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/27/opinion/27kennedy.html
> 
> 
> "OVER the years, I’ve been deeply moved by the people who’ve told me they wished they could feel inspired and hopeful about America the way people did when my father was president. This sense is even more profound today. That is why I am supporting a presidential candidate in the Democratic primaries, Barack Obama."
> -Caroline Kennedy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine was said LATER than yours....even some Socialists have a wee bit of honesty, she just showed it!
Click to expand...

Yours is not valid. I need a link to prove she even said that. Your meme doesnt support the facts. Ooops! Looks like I caught you in another lie.....again.

"Kennedy herself has neither confirmed nor denied making such statements, though on June 17, 2012  a month after these alleged quotes were published  she penned a glowing message to Obama supporters saying she was "joining Michelle and others all around the country to wish the President a happy Father's Day," and urging recipients to add their names "to tell Barack how much he means to all of us."


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you Dalit meant Dravidian? I know I didnt say that. Are you trying to say the Dalits are not comprised predominantly of the people known as Dravidians? If so you have no clue about that which you speak. The Dalits are marginalized due to their darkness which anyone in India that is truthful will tell you. They are placed in low caste due to their coloring.  The aboriginals of the indus valley looked just like the people in the picture I posted above. These people are direct immigrants from Africa as proven by the Andaman Islanders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are correct in saying that dark skin is a marker in
> India------but very incorrect in saying that all people with
> dark skin are  DRAVIDIANS and even more incorrect in saying that   ALL DALITS ARE DARK SKINNED-----some
> persons called ----traditionally dalits or untouchables are not dark skinned  at all--------some very hot shot high caste persons are dark skinned.      You have not known lots of
> Indians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep doing it. I never said all dark skin people were Dravidians. I also never said all Dalits are dark skinned. I said the caste system was primarly based on skin color. One offs don't count. We are talking generally here. Thats like saying racism doesnt exist because Obama is the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really-------the caste system was based on lots of issues----no question ----the invading northern Europeans were on top and they tended to have lighter skin and were BIGGER people --------but the society---4000 years ago was not at all that  static
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can agree on the fact europeans were lighter skinned. That has everything to do with the fact that the caste system is based primarily on color. However, you are avoiding the point you were wrong when you said Black was never considered beautiful in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lied again ------I said   HINDU INDIA        Hindu india was created by the invading Europeans.     I specified in the body of my post      HINDU INDIA.      IN fact your statement kinda corroborates my statement------beauty became identified with the color of the  RULING CLASS------the Brahmins    IN HINDU INDIA
Click to expand...


This doesnt say Hindu India. It just says India.



irosie91 said:


> propaganda. Nope----in india black was never beautiful-----


----------



## Vigilante

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Caroline Kennedy affirms....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/27/opinion/27kennedy.html
> 
> 
> "OVER the years, I’ve been deeply moved by the people who’ve told me they wished they could feel inspired and hopeful about America the way people did when my father was president. This sense is even more profound today. That is why I am supporting a presidential candidate in the Democratic primaries, Barack Obama."
> -Caroline Kennedy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine was said LATER than yours....even some Socialists have a wee bit of honesty, she just showed it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yours is not valid. I need a link to prove she even said that. Your meme doesnt support the facts. Ooops! Looks like I caught you in another lie.....again.
> 
> "Kennedy herself has neither confirmed nor denied making such statements, though on June 17, 2012  a month after these alleged quotes were published  she penned a glowing message to Obama supporters saying she was "joining Michelle and others all around the country to wish the President a happy Father's Day," and urging recipients to add their names "to tell Barack how much he means to all of us."
Click to expand...


I even checked that well know leftist site SNOPES and even they say, TONGUE IN CHEEK, it's UNDETERMINED!

snopes.com Caroline Kennedy on Barack Obama
But reported numerous times in May 2012!

Seems she SAW THE LIGHT fade as it did with Teddy's presidential hopes after killing poor Mary Jo!

Asslips, you really are a lapdog for the communists!


----------



## Asclepias

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Caroline Kennedy affirms....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/27/opinion/27kennedy.html
> 
> 
> "OVER the years, I’ve been deeply moved by the people who’ve told me they wished they could feel inspired and hopeful about America the way people did when my father was president. This sense is even more profound today. That is why I am supporting a presidential candidate in the Democratic primaries, Barack Obama."
> -Caroline Kennedy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine was said LATER than yours....even some Socialists have a wee bit of honesty, she just showed it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yours is not valid. I need a link to prove she even said that. Your meme doesnt support the facts. Ooops! Looks like I caught you in another lie.....again.
> 
> "Kennedy herself has neither confirmed nor denied making such statements, though on June 17, 2012  a month after these alleged quotes were published  she penned a glowing message to Obama supporters saying she was "joining Michelle and others all around the country to wish the President a happy Father's Day," and urging recipients to add their names "to tell Barack how much he means to all of us."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I even checked that well know leftist site SNOPES and even they say, TONGUE IN CHEEK, it's UNDETERMINED!
Click to expand...

Soooo IOW I caught you lying....again? 

You really expect me to believe a second hand quote from an anonymous source for a book is valid?


----------



## Vigilante

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Caroline Kennedy affirms....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/27/opinion/27kennedy.html
> 
> 
> "OVER the years, I’ve been deeply moved by the people who’ve told me they wished they could feel inspired and hopeful about America the way people did when my father was president. This sense is even more profound today. That is why I am supporting a presidential candidate in the Democratic primaries, Barack Obama."
> -Caroline Kennedy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine was said LATER than yours....even some Socialists have a wee bit of honesty, she just showed it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yours is not valid. I need a link to prove she even said that. Your meme doesnt support the facts. Ooops! Looks like I caught you in another lie.....again.
> 
> "Kennedy herself has neither confirmed nor denied making such statements, though on June 17, 2012  a month after these alleged quotes were published  she penned a glowing message to Obama supporters saying she was "joining Michelle and others all around the country to wish the President a happy Father's Day," and urging recipients to add their names "to tell Barack how much he means to all of us."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I even checked that well know leftist site SNOPES and even they say, TONGUE IN CHEEK, it's UNDETERMINED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo IOW I caught you lying....again?
> 
> You really expect me to believe a second hand quote from an anonymous source for a book is valid?
Click to expand...


You're derangement is getting worse....every time I bitch slap you, you claim I didn't, this is getting to be FUN, especially as I have nothing to do but copy down your bullshit fuck ups....


----------



## Asclepias

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/27/opinion/27kennedy.html
> 
> 
> "OVER the years, I’ve been deeply moved by the people who’ve told me they wished they could feel inspired and hopeful about America the way people did when my father was president. This sense is even more profound today. That is why I am supporting a presidential candidate in the Democratic primaries, Barack Obama."
> -Caroline Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was said LATER than yours....even some Socialists have a wee bit of honesty, she just showed it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yours is not valid. I need a link to prove she even said that. Your meme doesnt support the facts. Ooops! Looks like I caught you in another lie.....again.
> 
> "Kennedy herself has neither confirmed nor denied making such statements, though on June 17, 2012  a month after these alleged quotes were published  she penned a glowing message to Obama supporters saying she was "joining Michelle and others all around the country to wish the President a happy Father's Day," and urging recipients to add their names "to tell Barack how much he means to all of us."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I even checked that well know leftist site SNOPES and even they say, TONGUE IN CHEEK, it's UNDETERMINED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo IOW I caught you lying....again?
> 
> You really expect me to believe a second hand quote from an anonymous source for a book is valid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're derangement is getting worse....every time I bitch slap you, you claim I didn't, this is getting to be FUN, especially as I have nothing to do but copy down your bullshit fuck ups....
Click to expand...

You seem angry I caught you lying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where is your proof Caroline said these words if no one can quote her and she has not acknowledged it. Why would she wish the POTUS a Happy Birthday if she felt that way?


----------



## Vigilante

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was said LATER than yours....even some Socialists have a wee bit of honesty, she just showed it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is not valid. I need a link to prove she even said that. Your meme doesnt support the facts. Ooops! Looks like I caught you in another lie.....again.
> 
> "Kennedy herself has neither confirmed nor denied making such statements, though on June 17, 2012  a month after these alleged quotes were published  she penned a glowing message to Obama supporters saying she was "joining Michelle and others all around the country to wish the President a happy Father's Day," and urging recipients to add their names "to tell Barack how much he means to all of us."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I even checked that well know leftist site SNOPES and even they say, TONGUE IN CHEEK, it's UNDETERMINED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo IOW I caught you lying....again?
> 
> You really expect me to believe a second hand quote from an anonymous source for a book is valid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're derangement is getting worse....every time I bitch slap you, you claim I didn't, this is getting to be FUN, especially as I have nothing to do but copy down your bullshit fuck ups....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem angry I caught you lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your proof Caroline said these words if no one can quote her and she has not acknowledged it. Why would she wish the POTUS a Happy Birthday if she felt that way?
Click to expand...


You seems very annoyed that you've been caught with more bullshit then usual... Hell even Obuma wishes Israel a happy birthday, and he's a terrorist muslim sympathizer.... But, even your 2 digit IQ should know that!


----------



## Asclepias

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is not valid. I need a link to prove she even said that. Your meme doesnt support the facts. Ooops! Looks like I caught you in another lie.....again.
> 
> "Kennedy herself has neither confirmed nor denied making such statements, though on June 17, 2012  a month after these alleged quotes were published  she penned a glowing message to Obama supporters saying she was "joining Michelle and others all around the country to wish the President a happy Father's Day," and urging recipients to add their names "to tell Barack how much he means to all of us."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even checked that well know leftist site SNOPES and even they say, TONGUE IN CHEEK, it's UNDETERMINED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo IOW I caught you lying....again?
> 
> You really expect me to believe a second hand quote from an anonymous source for a book is valid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're derangement is getting worse....every time I bitch slap you, you claim I didn't, this is getting to be FUN, especially as I have nothing to do but copy down your bullshit fuck ups....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem angry I caught you lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your proof Caroline said these words if no one can quote her and she has not acknowledged it. Why would she wish the POTUS a Happy Birthday if she felt that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seems very annoyed that you've been caught with more bullshit then usual... Hell even Obuma wishes Israel a happy birthday, and he's a terrorist muslim sympathizer.... But, even your 2 digit IQ should know that!
Click to expand...

You deflected which confirms you are angry about getting caught in a lie. Where is your proof Caroline said these words if no one can quote her and she has not acknowledged it? Why would she wish the POTUS a Happy Birthday if she felt that way? Do you have an answer?


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go showing your racism and lack of proper education again.  This is the kind of crap they feed the ignorant and vulnerable at these Nation of Islam gatherings where evil white people are blamed for all the misery and problems in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> White people are indeed a large reason for the misery and problems in the world. It seems you haven't been keeping up on history, current events or you are simply ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, we are talking about America, not "White people", where blacks still have it better than any other country in the world.  Others with the  "wrong looks" like Asians have emigrated here, and now are some of the highest achievers academia and other sectors. Again, it goes back to those universal values that work for all minorities. I never saw Asians form these Nation of Islam hate whitey groups that create this culture of victimization and govt dependence. Instead they rolled up their sleeves and went to work, and took advantage of the education provided in this country.
> 
> I also never saw an Asian or Hispanic making sure their children's learning experiences are limited to their own race. Actually I never heard of a school that makes it a point to teach anything that originates from black or African sources only.  Unless it's one of these Nation of Islam or Mosque  educational centers, which teach racism.
> 
> Hans Christian Anderson's stories have nothing to do with "race" in fact they teach independence and tolerance.   You are truly pathetic and disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about white people in general. I'm not concerned with what you divine as the topic. Asians immigrated. Blacks were forced and had their families destroyed and split up due to white greed and lack of ethics, morals, and their savagery. Asians have a family oriented culture that was strong enough to withstand the propaganda whites tried to get them to believe. However, there are many that are starting to fall.
> 
> Hans Andersons stories have every thing to do with race. Your low intellectual capacity prevents you from seeing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A day ago you had no idea who Hans Christian Anderson was, now you're an expert on his racist stories. Ha ha ha. So tell us, how does the story of "The Emperor has no clothes" promote racism and white superiority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he already told you------the DUCK  turned into a Swan ---and since most swans are white-------it must be clear that
> the white swan represents  the KU KLUX KLAN
Click to expand...


Aceplias is now upset at the Creator for making swans black.  The guy is off his racist rockers.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality has nothing to do with your views either-----ok----
> not Farrakhan-----the other jerk     JEFFRIES
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Jefferies and why can you not debate the points? Also in regards to Egypt or should I say Kmt (which means land of the Black people) they definitely worshipped Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong---the pile of consonants you mention     KMT----refers to the fact of the land of the nile valley is BLACK as a result of the deposition of silt  created by the yearly overflow of the Nile--------get your stuff straightened out.    The fertile black soil rendered  Egypt wealthy------they did not worship the soil---however but they did kinda worship the Nile River and cats.
> 
> The pile of consonants   KMT  is not today a word.     For thousands of years-----the term for  Egypt was  MITZRAIM---
> which sorta means -----EGYPT.    Egyptians did keep slaves---blacks brought to them by arab traders.    They are depicted as such in ancient  ----murals     ----in Egypt     The last name  MASRI     means   "person from Egypt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where reading Black authors instead of white ones come in handy. White people would do anything to deny that Kmt was a nation founded and built by Black people. Thats why they changed the name to Egypt. They knew Kmt meant land of the Black people. Mitzraim was the Hebrew name for Kmt. The ancient Egytpians called themselves by their language not Hebrew. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong ---Mitzraim is a Hebrew pronunciation for an Egyptian word-------something like   MOZRI       it is not originally derived from a Hebrew word        The KMT  has nothing to do with   "black people"-----it refers to the black fertile soil of
> the Nile Valley.      black land----not black people.    --Egyptians did not depict themselves as black when they did
> their   "BUILDING".       light colored sandy soil is not fertile----
> red soil is clay----not fertile------black and moist is beautiful when you think    SOIL,         really really beautiful-----for growing tomatoes--------not that tomatoes grew in ancient
> Egypt-------but they did have onions and cucumbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just said thats what the Hebrews called Kmt. The people did not speak Hebrew. Kmt means land of Black people not Black land. That has been proven time and time again. Egyptians did depict themselves as Black. here is just one example.
Click to expand...


So what's your point?  That blacks are inherently superior?  You're just as bad as the Nazis, Islamists, and the KKK.  Same shit.


----------



## Roudy

"I notice you got your stuff from white authors"

What does this tell you, except that it's black man practicing reverse racism, thinking that it's acceptable, just because he happens to be black.


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Jefferies and why can you not debate the points? Also in regards to Egypt or should I say Kmt (which means land of the Black people) they definitely worshipped Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong---the pile of consonants you mention     KMT----refers to the fact of the land of the nile valley is BLACK as a result of the deposition of silt  created by the yearly overflow of the Nile--------get your stuff straightened out.    The fertile black soil rendered  Egypt wealthy------they did not worship the soil---however but they did kinda worship the Nile River and cats.
> 
> The pile of consonants   KMT  is not today a word.     For thousands of years-----the term for  Egypt was  MITZRAIM---
> which sorta means -----EGYPT.    Egyptians did keep slaves---blacks brought to them by arab traders.    They are depicted as such in ancient  ----murals     ----in Egypt     The last name  MASRI     means   "person from Egypt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where reading Black authors instead of white ones come in handy. White people would do anything to deny that Kmt was a nation founded and built by Black people. Thats why they changed the name to Egypt. They knew Kmt meant land of the Black people. Mitzraim was the Hebrew name for Kmt. The ancient Egytpians called themselves by their language not Hebrew. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong ---Mitzraim is a Hebrew pronunciation for an Egyptian word-------something like   MOZRI       it is not originally derived from a Hebrew word        The KMT  has nothing to do with   "black people"-----it refers to the black fertile soil of
> the Nile Valley.      black land----not black people.    --Egyptians did not depict themselves as black when they did
> their   "BUILDING".       light colored sandy soil is not fertile----
> red soil is clay----not fertile------black and moist is beautiful when you think    SOIL,         really really beautiful-----for growing tomatoes--------not that tomatoes grew in ancient
> Egypt-------but they did have onions and cucumbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just said thats what the Hebrews called Kmt. The people did not speak Hebrew. Kmt means land of Black people not Black land. That has been proven time and time again. Egyptians did depict themselves as Black. here is just one example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's your point?  That blacks are inherently superior?  You're just as bad as the Nazis, Islamists, and the KKK.  Same shit.
Click to expand...



I can see that she has had a difficult time with regard to the race she is.  However, shouldn't all this hullabaloo about race belong on the forum where people discuss race.  None of us are bringing up to her that it apparently didn't matter to her when the lighter-skinned Arabs murdered so many Black Muslim people in Darfur and enslaved many of the women or she would have made some comment.  Perhaps it would make her feel better if you did something for these women who were lucky enough to escape and are now living in tents in refugee camps in Chad.  She could also somehow try to make some kind of connection with the president of the Sudan who says that he doesn't want to see any Black tribes in his country.  This way at least she would be doing something good for people who are the same race as she is.  In addition, perhaps she can convince the Boko Haram that it isn't nice of them to murder all those other Blacks because of their religion.

We all know that the Bollywood Films usually feature very beautiful women and handsome men who are light in compexion.  Perhaps some day it will change, the same way as this ad used a darker skinned Indian woman.

This Taboo-Busting Ad Is Reinventing Happily Ever After In India VIDEO


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who said I got my stuff about India from white authors-----I got it from Indians          the current viewpoint of  the origin of man is that   MAN     originated in AFRICA--------that fact does not
> make  dravdians of india any more a people   something like sub-Saharan blacks than it makes  ESKIMOS  something like sub-Saharan blacks--------gee you are dim.     Dravidians are as    SUBSAHARAN BLACK  as are   Swedes
> 
> 
> 
> I said you got your stuff from white authors. Only white people and Indians that want to be white repeat the stuff you posted. I noticed you came with the white term "Subsaharan" Black like white people often do. What does that even mean? Was there a wall erected to keep Black people out of Northern Africa or something?  You do realize that Africa, all parts of Africa was inhabited by Black people long before the Sahara turned into a desert dont you? "SubSahara" is simply a way white people try to separate the continent. Unfortunately for those same white people, that makes absolutely zero sense. Sorry but I dont fall for that nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that for which you fall is all nonsense.     You are a black nationalist as idiotic as is any  white supremacist.     SOCIETY produces walls.       You are one of the elements of society that  LOVES YOUR WALL--------you have decided to
> convince yourself that  those you call "white people"-----the ones who also first came about in Africa-------are obsessed with declaring you  something SPECIAL.     You have decided that you are even MORE SPECIAL than anyone could possibly have thought --------YOU ARE   BLACK  ----big deal.---------I find it fascinating--------I learned about BRAHMINS-----from a Brahmin----who actually rejected the idea-------some of his relatives clung to it.     You are a form of
> the kind of  BRAHMIN   he rejected--------you are a  BLACK BRAHMIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it the other way around. As a person that speaks about knowledge you are sure one sided in you acceptance of it. You talk a big game but in the end you only believe what white people tell you. You still never explained why you used the term sub saharan as if it had an ounce of legitimacy. I ask again. What does that mean?
> 
> White people occurred in europe not Africa. No where did I declare Black people were superior. Whats funny is that is the typical response white people seem to have upon being confronted with a truth they cannot disprove. Where did I state Blacks were special? Dont get butt hurt. Just argue the facts. Facts are not emotional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again-       white European people migrated out of  AFRICA      There were humans in Africa before there were humans in the RHINE VALLEY--------as  to being one sided---- I am not the person who chooses reading material  based on which   "race"   wrote it------that's YOU.
> 
> I would no more choose a book by the color of the skin of the author------than I would choose a book by the color of the book's  binding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people did not appear until about 8K years ago. The Africans that migrated to europe where Black people. You really need to read more on the subject. There were definitely humans in europe such as neanderthals but they were not homo sapiens.
> 
> The reason i read Black authors is because white ones are notorious for lying. There are few white ones that tell the truth. The white ones that tell the truth I read.
Click to expand...

"white people did not appear until about 8K years ago" eh?

Why do you insist on broadcasting your ignorance and stupidity?

Caucasian race - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Physical anthropologists generally consider the Cro-Magnons, who emerged during the Upper Paleolithic or Late Stone Age as the earliest or prototype representatives of the Caucasoid race. In a study of Cro-Magnon crania, Jantz and Owsley (2003) have noted that: "Upper Paleolithic crania are, for the most part, larger and more generalized versions of recent Europeans."[30]

William Howells (1997) has pointed out that Cro-Magnons were Caucasoid based on their cranial traits:

... the Cro-Magnons were already racially European, i.e., Caucasoid. This has always been accepted because of the general appearance of the skulls: straight faces, narrow noses, and so forth. It is also possible to test this arithmetically. ... Except for Predmosti 4, which is distant from every present and past population, all of these skulls show themselves to be closer to "Europeans" than to other peoples — Mladec and Abri Pataud comfortably so, the other two much more remotely.[31]

Proponents of the multiregional origin of modern humans argue that Caucasoid traits emerged prior to the Cro-Magnons, and are present in the Skhul and Qafzeh hominids and in the Neanderthals. Carleton Coon (1962), for example, considered the Skhul IV specimen as a proto-Caucasoid.[32] He further argued that the Caucasoid race is of dual origin, consisting of Upper Paleolithic types (mixture of _Homo sapiens_ and Neanderthals) and Mediterranean types (purely _Homo sapiens_).


----------



## Vigilante

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I even checked that well know leftist site SNOPES and even they say, TONGUE IN CHEEK, it's UNDETERMINED!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo IOW I caught you lying....again?
> 
> You really expect me to believe a second hand quote from an anonymous source for a book is valid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're derangement is getting worse....every time I bitch slap you, you claim I didn't, this is getting to be FUN, especially as I have nothing to do but copy down your bullshit fuck ups....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem angry I caught you lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your proof Caroline said these words if no one can quote her and she has not acknowledged it. Why would she wish the POTUS a Happy Birthday if she felt that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seems very annoyed that you've been caught with more bullshit then usual... Hell even Obuma wishes Israel a happy birthday, and he's a terrorist muslim sympathizer.... But, even your 2 digit IQ should know that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deflected which confirms you are angry about getting caught in a lie. Where is your proof Caroline said these words if no one can quote her and she has not acknowledged it? Why would she wish the POTUS a Happy Birthday if she felt that way? Do you have an answer?
Click to expand...


Show the forum where I lied!


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you knows better?     better than what?
> 
> 
> 
> Knows better than to take things at face value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we all here realize that Blacks in this country have had a hard row to hoe, especially before the Civil Rights Movement.  However, you limit yourself by passing by great literature if you just read books about Africans.  There are many great Russian authors, English authors, etc. whose novels really don't relate to anything White people have done in America, but that doesn't stop anyone from reading them.  I can't think of any educated Black person who would just limit himself to reading Black authors like Frank Yerby (The Foxes of Harrow) and pass by some of the world's greatest literature.  The important thing for you to do for your children is to encourage them and give them some examples of Black people who have pushed themselves to get far in life.  I come from the Bronx, and these Black people had the same type of education that I had in elementary and high school so they both no doubt had to read the same books in their English literature classes as I did.  Look at what they achieved.  I really admire them.  And don't forget Colin Powell -- he also comes from the Bronx.
> 
> 
> Dr. Wanda Austin The Aerospace Corporation
> 
> About Neil deGrasse Tyson Neil deGrasse Tyson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A hard row to hoe" is putting mildly. Matter of fact its a downright insulting summation of the issue. I don't see anything useful in most of the literature white people claim as being great. The same thoughts, ideology, and works have been told over and over by Africans way before they ever occurred to white people. I dont limit myself to only Black authors. Limiting would imply I was not getting something valuable that was available only by reading white authors. I have read some books by white people that have turned out to be great works but these people are hidden from the general public and the issues they discussed are uneasily left to die somewhere in the corner.  These people simply echo what I already know to be true. There only use is to use as examples that some whites knew the truth and tried to put it out there in the public despite it not being a popular truth. People like Gerald Massey, Godfrey Higgins, Count Volney, Sir Henry Rawlinson etc.
Click to expand...


So that means you don't think your children should read any of what is considered Great Works in Literature.  Let them read Mandingo instead.

Meanwhile, all those Blacks who have gotten ahead in America and who have wonderful jobs shouldn't really have read anything other than those books which relate to Blacks and the troubles they have had.  Say, why not tell Thomas Sowell how you think.  I would be interested in what he would say in response.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who Menedez is  but yes its their perceptions,  how it is perceived, and they are the ones perceiving our actions. I mean the Israel government says it perceives that Iran is a threat to them, well that is just a matter of Israel's perception, whereas Iran in reality is not a threat. So yes we do need to be concerned in how our actions are perceived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menendez is a Democrat Senator. It doesn't get worse than this for Obama, for a Democrat senator to accuse a Democrat administration of repeating Iranian talking points, in essence, treason.
> 
> Iran is ruled by a terrorist regime of radical Islamic clerics. That is how they are perceived by the US, Israel and the West.  And there's no way they're going to get anywhere close to a nuclear weapon.
Click to expand...

There's a strong chance that the Senate Dems will break with Obama an help hand him a veto proof bill on adding more sanctions on Iran. The just about have to or else the IAF is heading northeast.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got another source, the WSJ is bias and I do not want to spend money on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Source for what? You do not think that was their slogan or that is variation of a popular Iranian slogan or that it is chanted by supporters of Hezbollah? What do you want me to source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will help  Penelope.     she is not afraid of me.   Penelope dear-------Yemen is a SUNNI country.    Shiites are an
> impoverished minority over there.     SUDDENLY THEY ARE ARMED------which is quite a feat for impoverished illiterates
> in Yemen     SUDDENLY  they are STRONG------I will help you understand------they are being created as a fighting
> force BY IRAN  ------got that-----not by Israel and not by jews in Brooklyn      by  IRAN.    Saudi Arabia is so impressed that they are building a mock-up of THE GREAT WALL OF CHINA-----on their border with Yemen-----yemen---the land of the starving has Saudi Arabia on edge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no proof Iran is aiding them. None all speculation. We are aiding the rebels against Assad, and Israel is aiding Isis, is this what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no  "proof"    and you have  "proof"   that Israel is "aiding ISIS"???       you are quite a joke.     I get my information about Yemen from people born there----some who have families still there    -----well----that Yemeni informant is
> not talking anymore-------his family is in Sanaa          gee you are dim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only that ISIS hasn't gone into Israel , and its fighting to take over Syria, and well Israel wants Syria.  Enough! Then Israel will step into the divided country and conquer!
Click to expand...


It took me a while to struggle thru the  pnelooopy logic.  
I think her  PROOF  that Isis is being helped by Israel is the fact that  ISIS whilst being attacked on all sides------by Syria --to the north ---by Kurds to the north.    by Shiites on the southern end   and by  Iran on the west ----just hasn't manage to jump into Israel to  MURDR DA JOOOOOS  --------gee----she certainly wants a whole lot from poor little  BAGHDADDY.
     HEY    CALIPH BAGHDADDY-----your fans are disappointed------GET ON WITH IT------rev up that flying carpet and rub that magic lamp


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is still a thorn in the ass of many a racist still enraged he lives in the white house. I would say he is pretty relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a thorn in the ass of America and the civilized world.
> 
> January 20, 2017, the end of an error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just to racists in america. The civilized world thinks he is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, anybody who's against the emperor with no clothes must be a racist, right?
Click to expand...


I like it in the cartoon version------I guess Disney could not do it -----REAL SKIN


----------



## irosie91

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what  "civilized world"--------NASA found one ?     does it replace PLUTO?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing can replace Pluto.
Click to expand...


Pluto singing in soprano  ~~~~~~~~
         DON'T CRY FOR ME O' EARHTLINGS ~~~
                 I never left you.....la la la la
           my tiny mass notwithstandingggg     
`


----------



## irosie91

Sally said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your citizen-of-Iran paranoia is beginning to show through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think Penelope is Iranian?      I don't-----I have never
> met a stupid Iranian-----not that stupid.     Most of the people
> who leave Iran are of the intelligentsia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence and paranoia are usually complementary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>>???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> intelligentsia implies intelligence I would think. From personal experience paranoid people are most often intelligent. I should know, I was intelligent once.  As far as peace-n-flowers there I would guess she is from Iran but perhaps not. If she is the number one care she has is what war would do to her country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penelope says she is from Michigan.  One time there was a video of a Nazi meeting someplace in the Midwest.  Some Nazi was giving a speech, and the young Nazi women in their little Nazi uniforms would yell out "Sieg Heil" every time the speaker paused.  When I see Penelope's posts, that video is brought to mind.
Click to expand...


Oh---she is from Michigan------I did not know-----mostly standard whitebread brainless


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Jefferies and why can you not debate the points? Also in regards to Egypt or should I say Kmt (which means land of the Black people) they definitely worshipped Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong---the pile of consonants you mention     KMT----refers to the fact of the land of the nile valley is BLACK as a result of the deposition of silt  created by the yearly overflow of the Nile--------get your stuff straightened out.    The fertile black soil rendered  Egypt wealthy------they did not worship the soil---however but they did kinda worship the Nile River and cats.
> 
> The pile of consonants   KMT  is not today a word.     For thousands of years-----the term for  Egypt was  MITZRAIM---
> which sorta means -----EGYPT.    Egyptians did keep slaves---blacks brought to them by arab traders.    They are depicted as such in ancient  ----murals     ----in Egypt     The last name  MASRI     means   "person from Egypt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where reading Black authors instead of white ones come in handy. White people would do anything to deny that Kmt was a nation founded and built by Black people. Thats why they changed the name to Egypt. They knew Kmt meant land of the Black people. Mitzraim was the Hebrew name for Kmt. The ancient Egytpians called themselves by their language not Hebrew. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong ---Mitzraim is a Hebrew pronunciation for an Egyptian word-------something like   MOZRI       it is not originally derived from a Hebrew word        The KMT  has nothing to do with   "black people"-----it refers to the black fertile soil of
> the Nile Valley.      black land----not black people.    --Egyptians did not depict themselves as black when they did
> their   "BUILDING".       light colored sandy soil is not fertile----
> red soil is clay----not fertile------black and moist is beautiful when you think    SOIL,         really really beautiful-----for growing tomatoes--------not that tomatoes grew in ancient
> Egypt-------but they did have onions and cucumbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just said thats what the Hebrews called Kmt. The people did not speak Hebrew. Kmt means land of Black people not Black land. That has been proven time and time again. Egyptians did depict themselves as Black. here is just one example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's your point?  That blacks are inherently superior?  You're just as bad as the Nazis, Islamists, and the KKK.  Same shit.
Click to expand...

Cant you read? My point is that ancient civilizations worshipped the color Black. Are you trying to deflect or something?


----------



## skye

with all respect

wherever Asclepias is....

it;s going to be about black and white shit

doesnt matter how the threat starts ...

black and white shit

Donald Duck or Mickey Mouse ... no matter....it's all B/W shit


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong---the pile of consonants you mention     KMT----refers to the fact of the land of the nile valley is BLACK as a result of the deposition of silt  created by the yearly overflow of the Nile--------get your stuff straightened out.    The fertile black soil rendered  Egypt wealthy------they did not worship the soil---however but they did kinda worship the Nile River and cats.
> 
> The pile of consonants   KMT  is not today a word.     For thousands of years-----the term for  Egypt was  MITZRAIM---
> which sorta means -----EGYPT.    Egyptians did keep slaves---blacks brought to them by arab traders.    They are depicted as such in ancient  ----murals     ----in Egypt     The last name  MASRI     means   "person from Egypt"
> 
> 
> 
> This is where reading Black authors instead of white ones come in handy. White people would do anything to deny that Kmt was a nation founded and built by Black people. Thats why they changed the name to Egypt. They knew Kmt meant land of the Black people. Mitzraim was the Hebrew name for Kmt. The ancient Egytpians called themselves by their language not Hebrew. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong ---Mitzraim is a Hebrew pronunciation for an Egyptian word-------something like   MOZRI       it is not originally derived from a Hebrew word        The KMT  has nothing to do with   "black people"-----it refers to the black fertile soil of
> the Nile Valley.      black land----not black people.    --Egyptians did not depict themselves as black when they did
> their   "BUILDING".       light colored sandy soil is not fertile----
> red soil is clay----not fertile------black and moist is beautiful when you think    SOIL,         really really beautiful-----for growing tomatoes--------not that tomatoes grew in ancient
> Egypt-------but they did have onions and cucumbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just said thats what the Hebrews called Kmt. The people did not speak Hebrew. Kmt means land of Black people not Black land. That has been proven time and time again. Egyptians did depict themselves as Black. here is just one example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's your point?  That blacks are inherently superior?  You're just as bad as the Nazis, Islamists, and the KKK.  Same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant you read? My point is that ancient civilizations worshipped the color Black. Are you trying to deflect or something?
Click to expand...


I know of no ancient civilizations that deified any particular color.      Color has been used symbolically  and  ritualistically  and for a kind of  "magic"   thruout the world.     In china red is the color of happiness and prosperity and good luck ----so kids get dressed in red.     Red actually excites the brain because all of the cones of the retina fire together-----it AWAKENS  the brain-----turns on a complex of neurons termed the  RAS   reticular activating substance and even alters the hormonal output of the hypothalamus via the supraoptic  nucleii


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where reading Black authors instead of white ones come in handy. White people would do anything to deny that Kmt was a nation founded and built by Black people. Thats why they changed the name to Egypt. They knew Kmt meant land of the Black people. Mitzraim was the Hebrew name for Kmt. The ancient Egytpians called themselves by their language not Hebrew. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong ---Mitzraim is a Hebrew pronunciation for an Egyptian word-------something like   MOZRI       it is not originally derived from a Hebrew word        The KMT  has nothing to do with   "black people"-----it refers to the black fertile soil of
> the Nile Valley.      black land----not black people.    --Egyptians did not depict themselves as black when they did
> their   "BUILDING".       light colored sandy soil is not fertile----
> red soil is clay----not fertile------black and moist is beautiful when you think    SOIL,         really really beautiful-----for growing tomatoes--------not that tomatoes grew in ancient
> Egypt-------but they did have onions and cucumbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just said thats what the Hebrews called Kmt. The people did not speak Hebrew. Kmt means land of Black people not Black land. That has been proven time and time again. Egyptians did depict themselves as Black. here is just one example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's your point?  That blacks are inherently superior?  You're just as bad as the Nazis, Islamists, and the KKK.  Same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant you read? My point is that ancient civilizations worshipped the color Black. Are you trying to deflect or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know of no ancient civilizations that deified any particular color.      Color has been used symbolically  and  ritualistically  and for a kind of  "magic"   thruout the world.     In china red is the color of happiness and prosperity and good luck ----so kids get dressed in red.     Red actually excites the brain because all of the cones of the retina fire together-----it AWAKENS  the brain-----turns on a complex of neurons termed the  RAS   reticular activating substance and even alters the hormonal output of the hypothalamus via the supraoptic  nucleii
Click to expand...

God have mercy! Then that's why Ayrabs like to see blood run!


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said you got your stuff from white authors. Only white people and Indians that want to be white repeat the stuff you posted. I noticed you came with the white term "Subsaharan" Black like white people often do. What does that even mean? Was there a wall erected to keep Black people out of Northern Africa or something?  You do realize that Africa, all parts of Africa was inhabited by Black people long before the Sahara turned into a desert dont you? "SubSahara" is simply a way white people try to separate the continent. Unfortunately for those same white people, that makes absolutely zero sense. Sorry but I dont fall for that nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that for which you fall is all nonsense.     You are a black nationalist as idiotic as is any  white supremacist.     SOCIETY produces walls.       You are one of the elements of society that  LOVES YOUR WALL--------you have decided to
> convince yourself that  those you call "white people"-----the ones who also first came about in Africa-------are obsessed with declaring you  something SPECIAL.     You have decided that you are even MORE SPECIAL than anyone could possibly have thought --------YOU ARE   BLACK  ----big deal.---------I find it fascinating--------I learned about BRAHMINS-----from a Brahmin----who actually rejected the idea-------some of his relatives clung to it.     You are a form of
> the kind of  BRAHMIN   he rejected--------you are a  BLACK BRAHMIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it the other way around. As a person that speaks about knowledge you are sure one sided in you acceptance of it. You talk a big game but in the end you only believe what white people tell you. You still never explained why you used the term sub saharan as if it had an ounce of legitimacy. I ask again. What does that mean?
> 
> White people occurred in europe not Africa. No where did I declare Black people were superior. Whats funny is that is the typical response white people seem to have upon being confronted with a truth they cannot disprove. Where did I state Blacks were special? Dont get butt hurt. Just argue the facts. Facts are not emotional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again-       white European people migrated out of  AFRICA      There were humans in Africa before there were humans in the RHINE VALLEY--------as  to being one sided---- I am not the person who chooses reading material  based on which   "race"   wrote it------that's YOU.
> 
> I would no more choose a book by the color of the skin of the author------than I would choose a book by the color of the book's  binding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people did not appear until about 8K years ago. The Africans that migrated to europe where Black people. You really need to read more on the subject. There were definitely humans in europe such as neanderthals but they were not homo sapiens.
> 
> The reason i read Black authors is because white ones are notorious for lying. There are few white ones that tell the truth. The white ones that tell the truth I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "white people did not appear until about 8K years ago" eh?
> 
> Why do you insist on broadcasting your ignorance and stupidity?
> 
> Caucasian race - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Physical anthropologists generally consider the Cro-Magnons, who emerged during the Upper Paleolithic or Late Stone Age as the earliest or prototype representatives of the Caucasoid race. In a study of Cro-Magnon crania, Jantz and Owsley (2003) have noted that: "Upper Paleolithic crania are, for the most part, larger and more generalized versions of recent Europeans."[30]
> 
> William Howells (1997) has pointed out that Cro-Magnons were Caucasoid based on their cranial traits:
> 
> ... the Cro-Magnons were already racially European, i.e., Caucasoid. This has always been accepted because of the general appearance of the skulls: straight faces, narrow noses, and so forth. It is also possible to test this arithmetically. ... Except for Predmosti 4, which is distant from every present and past population, all of these skulls show themselves to be closer to "Europeans" than to other peoples — Mladec and Abri Pataud comfortably so, the other two much more remotely.[31]
> 
> Proponents of the multiregional origin of modern humans argue that Caucasoid traits emerged prior to the Cro-Magnons, and are present in the Skhul and Qafzeh hominids and in the Neanderthals. Carleton Coon (1962), for example, considered the Skhul IV specimen as a proto-Caucasoid.[32] He further argued that the Caucasoid race is of dual origin, consisting of Upper Paleolithic types (mixture of _Homo sapiens_ and Neanderthals) and Mediterranean types (purely _Homo sapiens_).
Click to expand...

Thats correct. you white people need to get  your story together. Are caucasians Black or are they white? Your entire wiki article has long been debunked. You cant really rely on Wiki as anyone can write anything they want to. Meet Grimaldi man.

The first European Created from fragments of fossil the face of our forbears 35 000 years ago Daily Mail Online






Actually i was wrong. White people didnt appear until 7K years ago.

European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you knows better?     better than what?
> 
> 
> 
> Knows better than to take things at face value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we all here realize that Blacks in this country have had a hard row to hoe, especially before the Civil Rights Movement.  However, you limit yourself by passing by great literature if you just read books about Africans.  There are many great Russian authors, English authors, etc. whose novels really don't relate to anything White people have done in America, but that doesn't stop anyone from reading them.  I can't think of any educated Black person who would just limit himself to reading Black authors like Frank Yerby (The Foxes of Harrow) and pass by some of the world's greatest literature.  The important thing for you to do for your children is to encourage them and give them some examples of Black people who have pushed themselves to get far in life.  I come from the Bronx, and these Black people had the same type of education that I had in elementary and high school so they both no doubt had to read the same books in their English literature classes as I did.  Look at what they achieved.  I really admire them.  And don't forget Colin Powell -- he also comes from the Bronx.
> 
> 
> Dr. Wanda Austin The Aerospace Corporation
> 
> About Neil deGrasse Tyson Neil deGrasse Tyson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A hard row to hoe" is putting mildly. Matter of fact its a downright insulting summation of the issue. I don't see anything useful in most of the literature white people claim as being great. The same thoughts, ideology, and works have been told over and over by Africans way before they ever occurred to white people. I dont limit myself to only Black authors. Limiting would imply I was not getting something valuable that was available only by reading white authors. I have read some books by white people that have turned out to be great works but these people are hidden from the general public and the issues they discussed are uneasily left to die somewhere in the corner.  These people simply echo what I already know to be true. There only use is to use as examples that some whites knew the truth and tried to put it out there in the public despite it not being a popular truth. People like Gerald Massey, Godfrey Higgins, Count Volney, Sir Henry Rawlinson etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means you don't think your children should read any of what is considered Great Works in Literature.  Let them read Mandingo instead.
> 
> Meanwhile, all those Blacks who have gotten ahead in America and who have wonderful jobs shouldn't really have read anything other than those books which relate to Blacks and the troubles they have had.  Say, why not tell Thomas Sowell how you think.  I would be interested in what he would say in response.
Click to expand...

Exactly. There is nothing to be gained from reading trash that socializes them to believe white people are the beginning and the end of everything. They need to learn the truth. Once they become older and have a foundation of the truth they can counter the myths of white historical accounts. I've had to set some of my daughters teachers straight a couple of times over some BS they tried to teach my children.

Nothing I read by white authors helped me become successful. The things I have read by Black authors have given me a strength and conviction in my abilities no white person could ever duplicate.Who is  Thomas Sowell? No man tells me what to think. I make my own decisions. I have to wonder why you are so insulted by my stance. Why does it bother you so much?


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> "I notice you got your stuff from white authors"
> 
> What does this tell you, except that it's black man practicing reverse racism, thinking that it's acceptable, just because he happens to be black.


I told you when white people tell the truth I acknowledge it. All white people arent lying hypocrites.


----------



## Asclepias

skye said:


> with all respect
> 
> wherever Asclepias is....
> 
> it;s going to be about black and white shit
> 
> doesnt matter how the threat starts ...
> 
> black and white shit
> 
> Donald Duck or Mickey Mouse ... no matter....it's all B/W shit


I think youre just upset that every time someone brings up the topic I am there to correct them. 

This whole thing started because someone claimed that knowledge of something some white author wrote was supposed to be an indicator of intelligence  Thats laughable to me.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you knows better?     better than what?
> 
> 
> 
> Knows better than to take things at face value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we all here realize that Blacks in this country have had a hard row to hoe, especially before the Civil Rights Movement.  However, you limit yourself by passing by great literature if you just read books about Africans.  There are many great Russian authors, English authors, etc. whose novels really don't relate to anything White people have done in America, but that doesn't stop anyone from reading them.  I can't think of any educated Black person who would just limit himself to reading Black authors like Frank Yerby (The Foxes of Harrow) and pass by some of the world's greatest literature.  The important thing for you to do for your children is to encourage them and give them some examples of Black people who have pushed themselves to get far in life.  I come from the Bronx, and these Black people had the same type of education that I had in elementary and high school so they both no doubt had to read the same books in their English literature classes as I did.  Look at what they achieved.  I really admire them.  And don't forget Colin Powell -- he also comes from the Bronx.
> 
> 
> Dr. Wanda Austin The Aerospace Corporation
> 
> About Neil deGrasse Tyson Neil deGrasse Tyson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A hard row to hoe" is putting mildly. Matter of fact its a downright insulting summation of the issue. I don't see anything useful in most of the literature white people claim as being great. The same thoughts, ideology, and works have been told over and over by Africans way before they ever occurred to white people. I dont limit myself to only Black authors. Limiting would imply I was not getting something valuable that was available only by reading white authors. I have read some books by white people that have turned out to be great works but these people are hidden from the general public and the issues they discussed are uneasily left to die somewhere in the corner.  These people simply echo what I already know to be true. There only use is to use as examples that some whites knew the truth and tried to put it out there in the public despite it not being a popular truth. People like Gerald Massey, Godfrey Higgins, Count Volney, Sir Henry Rawlinson etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means you don't think your children should read any of what is considered Great Works in Literature.  Let them read Mandingo instead.
> 
> Meanwhile, all those Blacks who have gotten ahead in America and who have wonderful jobs shouldn't really have read anything other than those books which relate to Blacks and the troubles they have had.  Say, why not tell Thomas Sowell how you think.  I would be interested in what he would say in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. There is nothing to be gained from reading trash that socializes them to believe white people are the beginning and the end of everything. They need to learn the truth. Once they become older and have a foundation of the truth they can counter the myths of white historical accounts. I've had to set some of my daughters teachers straight a couple of times over some BS they tried to teach my children.
> 
> Nothing I read by white authors helped me become successful. The things I have read by Black authors have given me a strength and conviction in my abilities no white person could ever duplicate.Who is  Thomas Sowell? No man tells me what to think. I make my own decisions. I have to wonder why you are so insulted by my stance. Why does it bother you so much?
Click to expand...


Such ado over nothing on a Middle East forum when there is already a forum to discuss race.  You seem obsessed over this topic so why not discuss it in the proper forum.  Meanwhile, for one thing I don't think you have ever been successful (anyone can claim anything on a forum), and secondly, I can't believe you never heard of Thomas Sowell.  Perhaps if you are very unhappy in this country as a Black woman, why not move someplace else, such as Liberia?  I wouldn't suggest Nigeria because you would have a good chance of having your throat slit there by a Black man regardless of your being Black.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Such ado over nothing on a Middle East forum when there is already a forum to discuss race.  You seem obsessed over this topic so why not discuss it in the proper forum.  Meanwhile, for one thing I don't think you have ever been successful (anyone can claim anything on a forum), and secondly, I can't believe you never heard of Thomas Sowell.  Perhaps if you are very unhappy in this country as a Black woman, why not move someplace else, such as Liberia?  I wouldn't suggest Nigeria because you would have a good chance of having your throat slit there by a Black man regardless of your being Black.


Silly-Sally shows her stupidity once again.   ......      .      

.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where reading Black authors instead of white ones come in handy. White people would do anything to deny that Kmt was a nation founded and built by Black people. Thats why they changed the name to Egypt. They knew Kmt meant land of the Black people. Mitzraim was the Hebrew name for Kmt. The ancient Egytpians called themselves by their language not Hebrew. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong ---Mitzraim is a Hebrew pronunciation for an Egyptian word-------something like   MOZRI       it is not originally derived from a Hebrew word        The KMT  has nothing to do with   "black people"-----it refers to the black fertile soil of
> the Nile Valley.      black land----not black people.    --Egyptians did not depict themselves as black when they did
> their   "BUILDING".       light colored sandy soil is not fertile----
> red soil is clay----not fertile------black and moist is beautiful when you think    SOIL,         really really beautiful-----for growing tomatoes--------not that tomatoes grew in ancient
> Egypt-------but they did have onions and cucumbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just said thats what the Hebrews called Kmt. The people did not speak Hebrew. Kmt means land of Black people not Black land. That has been proven time and time again. Egyptians did depict themselves as Black. here is just one example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's your point?  That blacks are inherently superior?  You're just as bad as the Nazis, Islamists, and the KKK.  Same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant you read? My point is that ancient civilizations worshipped the color Black. Are you trying to deflect or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know of no ancient civilizations that deified any particular color.      Color has been used symbolically  and  ritualistically  and for a kind of  "magic"   thruout the world.     In china red is the color of happiness and prosperity and good luck ----so kids get dressed in red.     Red actually excites the brain because all of the cones of the retina fire together-----it AWAKENS  the brain-----turns on a complex of neurons termed the  RAS   reticular activating substance and even alters the hormonal output of the hypothalamus via the supraoptic  nucleii
Click to expand...

I just showed you two of them. India and Egyptian civilizations.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knows better than to take things at face value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all here realize that Blacks in this country have had a hard row to hoe, especially before the Civil Rights Movement.  However, you limit yourself by passing by great literature if you just read books about Africans.  There are many great Russian authors, English authors, etc. whose novels really don't relate to anything White people have done in America, but that doesn't stop anyone from reading them.  I can't think of any educated Black person who would just limit himself to reading Black authors like Frank Yerby (The Foxes of Harrow) and pass by some of the world's greatest literature.  The important thing for you to do for your children is to encourage them and give them some examples of Black people who have pushed themselves to get far in life.  I come from the Bronx, and these Black people had the same type of education that I had in elementary and high school so they both no doubt had to read the same books in their English literature classes as I did.  Look at what they achieved.  I really admire them.  And don't forget Colin Powell -- he also comes from the Bronx.
> 
> 
> Dr. Wanda Austin The Aerospace Corporation
> 
> About Neil deGrasse Tyson Neil deGrasse Tyson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A hard row to hoe" is putting mildly. Matter of fact its a downright insulting summation of the issue. I don't see anything useful in most of the literature white people claim as being great. The same thoughts, ideology, and works have been told over and over by Africans way before they ever occurred to white people. I dont limit myself to only Black authors. Limiting would imply I was not getting something valuable that was available only by reading white authors. I have read some books by white people that have turned out to be great works but these people are hidden from the general public and the issues they discussed are uneasily left to die somewhere in the corner.  These people simply echo what I already know to be true. There only use is to use as examples that some whites knew the truth and tried to put it out there in the public despite it not being a popular truth. People like Gerald Massey, Godfrey Higgins, Count Volney, Sir Henry Rawlinson etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means you don't think your children should read any of what is considered Great Works in Literature.  Let them read Mandingo instead.
> 
> Meanwhile, all those Blacks who have gotten ahead in America and who have wonderful jobs shouldn't really have read anything other than those books which relate to Blacks and the troubles they have had.  Say, why not tell Thomas Sowell how you think.  I would be interested in what he would say in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. There is nothing to be gained from reading trash that socializes them to believe white people are the beginning and the end of everything. They need to learn the truth. Once they become older and have a foundation of the truth they can counter the myths of white historical accounts. I've had to set some of my daughters teachers straight a couple of times over some BS they tried to teach my children.
> 
> Nothing I read by white authors helped me become successful. The things I have read by Black authors have given me a strength and conviction in my abilities no white person could ever duplicate.Who is  Thomas Sowell? No man tells me what to think. I make my own decisions. I have to wonder why you are so insulted by my stance. Why does it bother you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ado over nothing on a Middle East forum when there is already a forum to discuss race.  You seem obsessed over this topic so why not discuss it in the proper forum.  Meanwhile, for one thing I don't think you have ever been successful (anyone can claim anything on a forum), and secondly, I can't believe you never heard of Thomas Sowell.  Perhaps if you are very unhappy in this country as a Black woman, why not move someplace else, such as Liberia?  I wouldn't suggest Nigeria because you would have a good chance of having your throat slit there by a Black man regardless of your being Black.
Click to expand...

The subject of race was brought up on this thread. Matter of fact you decided you wanted to comment on it in your first response to me. I'm not too concerned with what you think of my success. Its really none of my business. I've heard of Sowell. I'm just wondering why you think he is relevant? I'm not unhappy in this country. I enjoy myself here. Just because I expose the lies for what they are doesnt mean I dont enjoy myself. I've been to Africa and thats actually where I will die but thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all here realize that Blacks in this country have had a hard row to hoe, especially before the Civil Rights Movement.  However, you limit yourself by passing by great literature if you just read books about Africans.  There are many great Russian authors, English authors, etc. whose novels really don't relate to anything White people have done in America, but that doesn't stop anyone from reading them.  I can't think of any educated Black person who would just limit himself to reading Black authors like Frank Yerby (The Foxes of Harrow) and pass by some of the world's greatest literature.  The important thing for you to do for your children is to encourage them and give them some examples of Black people who have pushed themselves to get far in life.  I come from the Bronx, and these Black people had the same type of education that I had in elementary and high school so they both no doubt had to read the same books in their English literature classes as I did.  Look at what they achieved.  I really admire them.  And don't forget Colin Powell -- he also comes from the Bronx.
> 
> 
> Dr. Wanda Austin The Aerospace Corporation
> 
> About Neil deGrasse Tyson Neil deGrasse Tyson
> 
> 
> 
> "A hard row to hoe" is putting mildly. Matter of fact its a downright insulting summation of the issue. I don't see anything useful in most of the literature white people claim as being great. The same thoughts, ideology, and works have been told over and over by Africans way before they ever occurred to white people. I dont limit myself to only Black authors. Limiting would imply I was not getting something valuable that was available only by reading white authors. I have read some books by white people that have turned out to be great works but these people are hidden from the general public and the issues they discussed are uneasily left to die somewhere in the corner.  These people simply echo what I already know to be true. There only use is to use as examples that some whites knew the truth and tried to put it out there in the public despite it not being a popular truth. People like Gerald Massey, Godfrey Higgins, Count Volney, Sir Henry Rawlinson etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means you don't think your children should read any of what is considered Great Works in Literature.  Let them read Mandingo instead.
> 
> Meanwhile, all those Blacks who have gotten ahead in America and who have wonderful jobs shouldn't really have read anything other than those books which relate to Blacks and the troubles they have had.  Say, why not tell Thomas Sowell how you think.  I would be interested in what he would say in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. There is nothing to be gained from reading trash that socializes them to believe white people are the beginning and the end of everything. They need to learn the truth. Once they become older and have a foundation of the truth they can counter the myths of white historical accounts. I've had to set some of my daughters teachers straight a couple of times over some BS they tried to teach my children.
> 
> Nothing I read by white authors helped me become successful. The things I have read by Black authors have given me a strength and conviction in my abilities no white person could ever duplicate.Who is  Thomas Sowell? No man tells me what to think. I make my own decisions. I have to wonder why you are so insulted by my stance. Why does it bother you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ado over nothing on a Middle East forum when there is already a forum to discuss race.  You seem obsessed over this topic so why not discuss it in the proper forum.  Meanwhile, for one thing I don't think you have ever been successful (anyone can claim anything on a forum), and secondly, I can't believe you never heard of Thomas Sowell.  Perhaps if you are very unhappy in this country as a Black woman, why not move someplace else, such as Liberia?  I wouldn't suggest Nigeria because you would have a good chance of having your throat slit there by a Black man regardless of your being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The subject of race was brought up on this thread. I just addressed and corrected it. I'm not too concerned with what you think of my success. Its really none of my business. I've heard of Sowell. I'm just wondering why you think he is relevant? I'm not unhappy in this country. I enjoy myself here. Just because I expose the lies for what they are doesnt mean I dont enjoy myself. I've been to Africa and thats actually where I will die but thanks for the suggestion anyway.
Click to expand...


When you are as successful as Thomas Sowell, please let us know.  Meanwhile, you are the one who is dragging this on and on about race; and if it is true what one poster said that it doesn't matter what forum you are on, it is always about race with you, then I would suggest that you get some help with your problem.  I wouldn't doubt if I had several Black people read your posts, they would also suggest the same.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A hard row to hoe" is putting mildly. Matter of fact its a downright insulting summation of the issue. I don't see anything useful in most of the literature white people claim as being great. The same thoughts, ideology, and works have been told over and over by Africans way before they ever occurred to white people. I dont limit myself to only Black authors. Limiting would imply I was not getting something valuable that was available only by reading white authors. I have read some books by white people that have turned out to be great works but these people are hidden from the general public and the issues they discussed are uneasily left to die somewhere in the corner.  These people simply echo what I already know to be true. There only use is to use as examples that some whites knew the truth and tried to put it out there in the public despite it not being a popular truth. People like Gerald Massey, Godfrey Higgins, Count Volney, Sir Henry Rawlinson etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that means you don't think your children should read any of what is considered Great Works in Literature.  Let them read Mandingo instead.
> 
> Meanwhile, all those Blacks who have gotten ahead in America and who have wonderful jobs shouldn't really have read anything other than those books which relate to Blacks and the troubles they have had.  Say, why not tell Thomas Sowell how you think.  I would be interested in what he would say in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. There is nothing to be gained from reading trash that socializes them to believe white people are the beginning and the end of everything. They need to learn the truth. Once they become older and have a foundation of the truth they can counter the myths of white historical accounts. I've had to set some of my daughters teachers straight a couple of times over some BS they tried to teach my children.
> 
> Nothing I read by white authors helped me become successful. The things I have read by Black authors have given me a strength and conviction in my abilities no white person could ever duplicate.Who is  Thomas Sowell? No man tells me what to think. I make my own decisions. I have to wonder why you are so insulted by my stance. Why does it bother you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ado over nothing on a Middle East forum when there is already a forum to discuss race.  You seem obsessed over this topic so why not discuss it in the proper forum.  Meanwhile, for one thing I don't think you have ever been successful (anyone can claim anything on a forum), and secondly, I can't believe you never heard of Thomas Sowell.  Perhaps if you are very unhappy in this country as a Black woman, why not move someplace else, such as Liberia?  I wouldn't suggest Nigeria because you would have a good chance of having your throat slit there by a Black man regardless of your being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The subject of race was brought up on this thread. I just addressed and corrected it. I'm not too concerned with what you think of my success. Its really none of my business. I've heard of Sowell. I'm just wondering why you think he is relevant? I'm not unhappy in this country. I enjoy myself here. Just because I expose the lies for what they are doesnt mean I dont enjoy myself. I've been to Africa and thats actually where I will die but thanks for the suggestion anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are as successful as Thomas Sowell, please let us know.  Meanwhile, you are the one who is dragging this on and on about race; and if it is true what one poster said that it doesn't matter what forum you are on, it is always about race with you, then I would suggest that you get some help with your problem.  I wouldn't doubt if I had several Black people read your posts, they would also suggest the same.
Click to expand...

You didnt answer my question. What does Sowell and his success have to do with my views? You are the one dragging this on. You keep saying something.....I am going to address it. If you dont want me to respond then cease responding to me. Your suggestion is noted but I dont view race as a problem. I view racism as a problem and will address it if it is brought up. You cant do much about that other than to watch what you say. I'm also not concerned with what your several Black people think. I know there are lots of Black people out there still trying to gain acceptance from white people. I never have so their opinion is also none of my business.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who Menedez is  but yes its their perceptions,  how it is perceived, and they are the ones perceiving our actions. I mean the Israel government says it perceives that Iran is a threat to them, well that is just a matter of Israel's perception, whereas Iran in reality is not a threat. So yes we do need to be concerned in how our actions are perceived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menendez is a Democrat Senator. It doesn't get worse than this for Obama, for a Democrat senator to accuse a Democrat administration of repeating Iranian talking points, in essence, treason.
> 
> Iran is ruled by a terrorist regime of radical Islamic clerics. That is how they are perceived by the US, Israel and the West.  And there's no way they're going to get anywhere close to a nuclear weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a strong chance that the Senate Dems will break with Obama an help hand him a veto proof bill on adding more sanctions on Iran. The just about have to or else the IAF is heading northeast.
Click to expand...


The Saudis will for sure allow Israel to land and refuel on Saudi airbases, on their way to whack Iran. The question is, will Israel be able to trust that nobody in the Saudi regime will somehow leak the info?  It's above my pay grade to make that call.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong---the pile of consonants you mention     KMT----refers to the fact of the land of the nile valley is BLACK as a result of the deposition of silt  created by the yearly overflow of the Nile--------get your stuff straightened out.    The fertile black soil rendered  Egypt wealthy------they did not worship the soil---however but they did kinda worship the Nile River and cats.
> 
> The pile of consonants   KMT  is not today a word.     For thousands of years-----the term for  Egypt was  MITZRAIM---
> which sorta means -----EGYPT.    Egyptians did keep slaves---blacks brought to them by arab traders.    They are depicted as such in ancient  ----murals     ----in Egypt     The last name  MASRI     means   "person from Egypt"
> 
> 
> 
> This is where reading Black authors instead of white ones come in handy. White people would do anything to deny that Kmt was a nation founded and built by Black people. Thats why they changed the name to Egypt. They knew Kmt meant land of the Black people. Mitzraim was the Hebrew name for Kmt. The ancient Egytpians called themselves by their language not Hebrew. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong ---Mitzraim is a Hebrew pronunciation for an Egyptian word-------something like   MOZRI       it is not originally derived from a Hebrew word        The KMT  has nothing to do with   "black people"-----it refers to the black fertile soil of
> the Nile Valley.      black land----not black people.    --Egyptians did not depict themselves as black when they did
> their   "BUILDING".       light colored sandy soil is not fertile----
> red soil is clay----not fertile------black and moist is beautiful when you think    SOIL,         really really beautiful-----for growing tomatoes--------not that tomatoes grew in ancient
> Egypt-------but they did have onions and cucumbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just said thats what the Hebrews called Kmt. The people did not speak Hebrew. Kmt means land of Black people not Black land. That has been proven time and time again. Egyptians did depict themselves as Black. here is just one example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's your point?  That blacks are inherently superior?  You're just as bad as the Nazis, Islamists, and the KKK.  Same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant you read? My point is that ancient civilizations worshipped the color Black. Are you trying to deflect or something?
Click to expand...


So? What the fuck does that have to do with anything.  In some cultures like the Chinese red or purple are worshipped.  You can't turn a black panther into a white panther, and you can't turn white swans into black swans just because you're a racist that hates whites.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Roudy

skye said:


> with all respect
> 
> wherever Asclepias is....
> 
> it;s going to be about black and white shit
> 
> doesnt matter how the threat starts ...
> 
> black and white shit
> 
> Donald Duck or Mickey Mouse ... no matter....it's all B/W shit



Yup, just like Jew haters will always somehow bring those evil Jews into the discussion. Same mental sickness, different group of people being targeted.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where reading Black authors instead of white ones come in handy. White people would do anything to deny that Kmt was a nation founded and built by Black people. Thats why they changed the name to Egypt. They knew Kmt meant land of the Black people. Mitzraim was the Hebrew name for Kmt. The ancient Egytpians called themselves by their language not Hebrew. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong ---Mitzraim is a Hebrew pronunciation for an Egyptian word-------something like   MOZRI       it is not originally derived from a Hebrew word        The KMT  has nothing to do with   "black people"-----it refers to the black fertile soil of
> the Nile Valley.      black land----not black people.    --Egyptians did not depict themselves as black when they did
> their   "BUILDING".       light colored sandy soil is not fertile----
> red soil is clay----not fertile------black and moist is beautiful when you think    SOIL,         really really beautiful-----for growing tomatoes--------not that tomatoes grew in ancient
> Egypt-------but they did have onions and cucumbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just said thats what the Hebrews called Kmt. The people did not speak Hebrew. Kmt means land of Black people not Black land. That has been proven time and time again. Egyptians did depict themselves as Black. here is just one example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's your point?  That blacks are inherently superior?  You're just as bad as the Nazis, Islamists, and the KKK.  Same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant you read? My point is that ancient civilizations worshipped the color Black. Are you trying to deflect or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? What the fuck does that have to do with anything.  In some cultures like the Chinese red or purple are worshipped.  You can't turn a black panther into a white panther, and you can't turn white swans into black swans just because you're a racist that hates whites.
Click to expand...

It has to do with the erroneous claim no ancient civilization worshiped the color Black. Are you really having that much trouble reading? Why would I turn a Black panther into a white one? You are so angry you are not even making any sense. I know you are emotional but do you even realize I wasnt talking to you?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all here realize that Blacks in this country have had a hard row to hoe, especially before the Civil Rights Movement.  However, you limit yourself by passing by great literature if you just read books about Africans.  There are many great Russian authors, English authors, etc. whose novels really don't relate to anything White people have done in America, but that doesn't stop anyone from reading them.  I can't think of any educated Black person who would just limit himself to reading Black authors like Frank Yerby (The Foxes of Harrow) and pass by some of the world's greatest literature.  The important thing for you to do for your children is to encourage them and give them some examples of Black people who have pushed themselves to get far in life.  I come from the Bronx, and these Black people had the same type of education that I had in elementary and high school so they both no doubt had to read the same books in their English literature classes as I did.  Look at what they achieved.  I really admire them.  And don't forget Colin Powell -- he also comes from the Bronx.
> 
> 
> Dr. Wanda Austin The Aerospace Corporation
> 
> About Neil deGrasse Tyson Neil deGrasse Tyson
> 
> 
> 
> "A hard row to hoe" is putting mildly. Matter of fact its a downright insulting summation of the issue. I don't see anything useful in most of the literature white people claim as being great. The same thoughts, ideology, and works have been told over and over by Africans way before they ever occurred to white people. I dont limit myself to only Black authors. Limiting would imply I was not getting something valuable that was available only by reading white authors. I have read some books by white people that have turned out to be great works but these people are hidden from the general public and the issues they discussed are uneasily left to die somewhere in the corner.  These people simply echo what I already know to be true. There only use is to use as examples that some whites knew the truth and tried to put it out there in the public despite it not being a popular truth. People like Gerald Massey, Godfrey Higgins, Count Volney, Sir Henry Rawlinson etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means you don't think your children should read any of what is considered Great Works in Literature.  Let them read Mandingo instead.
> 
> Meanwhile, all those Blacks who have gotten ahead in America and who have wonderful jobs shouldn't really have read anything other than those books which relate to Blacks and the troubles they have had.  Say, why not tell Thomas Sowell how you think.  I would be interested in what he would say in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. There is nothing to be gained from reading trash that socializes them to believe white people are the beginning and the end of everything. They need to learn the truth. Once they become older and have a foundation of the truth they can counter the myths of white historical accounts. I've had to set some of my daughters teachers straight a couple of times over some BS they tried to teach my children.
> 
> Nothing I read by white authors helped me become successful. The things I have read by Black authors have given me a strength and conviction in my abilities no white person could ever duplicate.Who is  Thomas Sowell? No man tells me what to think. I make my own decisions. I have to wonder why you are so insulted by my stance. Why does it bother you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ado over nothing on a Middle East forum when there is already a forum to discuss race.  You seem obsessed over this topic so why not discuss it in the proper forum.  Meanwhile, for one thing I don't think you have ever been successful (anyone can claim anything on a forum), and secondly, I can't believe you never heard of Thomas Sowell.  Perhaps if you are very unhappy in this country as a Black woman, why not move someplace else, such as Liberia?  I wouldn't suggest Nigeria because you would have a good chance of having your throat slit there by a Black man regardless of your being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The subject of race was brought up on this thread. Matter of fact you decided you wanted to comment on it in your first response to me. I'm not too concerned with what you think of my success. Its really none of my business. I've heard of Sowell. I'm just wondering why you think he is relevant? I'm not unhappy in this country. I enjoy myself here. Just because I expose the lies for what they are doesnt mean I dont enjoy myself. I've been to Africa and thats actually where I will die but thanks for the suggestion anyway.
Click to expand...


The subject of race was brought up because I compared your beloved Obama to the story written by Hans Christian Anderson, in which the emperor had no clothes, and your response was that the author is WHITE, and since he's WHITE, the story has absolutely no value, and your kids aren't allowed to read any stories written by WHITE people, only black people are allowed to be read.  Besides, the author also wrote a story about a black duckling which turned into a WHITE swan and how dare the swan be WHITE and how dare G-d create swans that are WHITE, so In your book, G-d, like the writer of the story, must be a RACIST who hates blacks.   Ha ha ha.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A hard row to hoe" is putting mildly. Matter of fact its a downright insulting summation of the issue. I don't see anything useful in most of the literature white people claim as being great. The same thoughts, ideology, and works have been told over and over by Africans way before they ever occurred to white people. I dont limit myself to only Black authors. Limiting would imply I was not getting something valuable that was available only by reading white authors. I have read some books by white people that have turned out to be great works but these people are hidden from the general public and the issues they discussed are uneasily left to die somewhere in the corner.  These people simply echo what I already know to be true. There only use is to use as examples that some whites knew the truth and tried to put it out there in the public despite it not being a popular truth. People like Gerald Massey, Godfrey Higgins, Count Volney, Sir Henry Rawlinson etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that means you don't think your children should read any of what is considered Great Works in Literature.  Let them read Mandingo instead.
> 
> Meanwhile, all those Blacks who have gotten ahead in America and who have wonderful jobs shouldn't really have read anything other than those books which relate to Blacks and the troubles they have had.  Say, why not tell Thomas Sowell how you think.  I would be interested in what he would say in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. There is nothing to be gained from reading trash that socializes them to believe white people are the beginning and the end of everything. They need to learn the truth. Once they become older and have a foundation of the truth they can counter the myths of white historical accounts. I've had to set some of my daughters teachers straight a couple of times over some BS they tried to teach my children.
> 
> Nothing I read by white authors helped me become successful. The things I have read by Black authors have given me a strength and conviction in my abilities no white person could ever duplicate.Who is  Thomas Sowell? No man tells me what to think. I make my own decisions. I have to wonder why you are so insulted by my stance. Why does it bother you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ado over nothing on a Middle East forum when there is already a forum to discuss race.  You seem obsessed over this topic so why not discuss it in the proper forum.  Meanwhile, for one thing I don't think you have ever been successful (anyone can claim anything on a forum), and secondly, I can't believe you never heard of Thomas Sowell.  Perhaps if you are very unhappy in this country as a Black woman, why not move someplace else, such as Liberia?  I wouldn't suggest Nigeria because you would have a good chance of having your throat slit there by a Black man regardless of your being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The subject of race was brought up on this thread. Matter of fact you decided you wanted to comment on it in your first response to me. I'm not too concerned with what you think of my success. Its really none of my business. I've heard of Sowell. I'm just wondering why you think he is relevant? I'm not unhappy in this country. I enjoy myself here. Just because I expose the lies for what they are doesnt mean I dont enjoy myself. I've been to Africa and thats actually where I will die but thanks for the suggestion anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The subject of race was brought up because I compared your beloved Obama to the story written by Hans Christian Anderson, in which the emperor had no clothes, and your response was that the author is WHITE, and since he's WHITE, the story has absolutely no value, and your kids aren't allowed to read any stories written by WHITE people, only black people are allowed to be read.  Besides, the author also wrote a story about a black duckling which turned into a WHITE swan and how dare the swan be WHITE and how dare G-d create swans that are WHITE, so In your book, G-d, like the writer of the story, must be a RACIST who hates blacks.   Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

Actually my response was that Obama wasnt an emperor. Do we need to check the record? You then proceeded to say my unfamiliarity with the phrase was an indicator of my lack of intelligence. I laughed because what a white boy has to say has nothing to do with my intelligence.



Roudy said:


> To be ignorant of one Hans Christian Anderson, speaks volumes of who you are and your educational background.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong ---Mitzraim is a Hebrew pronunciation for an Egyptian word-------something like   MOZRI       it is not originally derived from a Hebrew word        The KMT  has nothing to do with   "black people"-----it refers to the black fertile soil of
> the Nile Valley.      black land----not black people.    --Egyptians did not depict themselves as black when they did
> their   "BUILDING".       light colored sandy soil is not fertile----
> red soil is clay----not fertile------black and moist is beautiful when you think    SOIL,         really really beautiful-----for growing tomatoes--------not that tomatoes grew in ancient
> Egypt-------but they did have onions and cucumbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just said thats what the Hebrews called Kmt. The people did not speak Hebrew. Kmt means land of Black people not Black land. That has been proven time and time again. Egyptians did depict themselves as Black. here is just one example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's your point?  That blacks are inherently superior?  You're just as bad as the Nazis, Islamists, and the KKK.  Same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant you read? My point is that ancient civilizations worshipped the color Black. Are you trying to deflect or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? What the fuck does that have to do with anything.  In some cultures like the Chinese red or purple are worshipped.  You can't turn a black panther into a white panther, and you can't turn white swans into black swans just because you're a racist that hates whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to do with the erroneous claim no ancient civilization worshiped the color Black. Are you really having that much trouble reading? Why would I turn a Black panther into a white one? You are so angry you are not even making any sense. I know you are emotional but do you even realize I wasnt talking to you?
Click to expand...


Erroneous SHMERONEOUS! Who gives a rat's butt. Why is such a shallow point even important to you?  Does that make you feel better about yourself, how does change your life as an ignorant racist BUM?  

"Yeah, blacks were worshipped in such and such ancient civilization, so I must be of royal blood or something".  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Hossfly

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that means you don't think your children should read any of what is considered Great Works in Literature.  Let them read Mandingo instead.
> 
> Meanwhile, all those Blacks who have gotten ahead in America and who have wonderful jobs shouldn't really have read anything other than those books which relate to Blacks and the troubles they have had.  Say, why not tell Thomas Sowell how you think.  I would be interested in what he would say in response.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. There is nothing to be gained from reading trash that socializes them to believe white people are the beginning and the end of everything. They need to learn the truth. Once they become older and have a foundation of the truth they can counter the myths of white historical accounts. I've had to set some of my daughters teachers straight a couple of times over some BS they tried to teach my children.
> 
> Nothing I read by white authors helped me become successful. The things I have read by Black authors have given me a strength and conviction in my abilities no white person could ever duplicate.Who is  Thomas Sowell? No man tells me what to think. I make my own decisions. I have to wonder why you are so insulted by my stance. Why does it bother you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ado over nothing on a Middle East forum when there is already a forum to discuss race.  You seem obsessed over this topic so why not discuss it in the proper forum.  Meanwhile, for one thing I don't think you have ever been successful (anyone can claim anything on a forum), and secondly, I can't believe you never heard of Thomas Sowell.  Perhaps if you are very unhappy in this country as a Black woman, why not move someplace else, such as Liberia?  I wouldn't suggest Nigeria because you would have a good chance of having your throat slit there by a Black man regardless of your being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The subject of race was brought up on this thread. Matter of fact you decided you wanted to comment on it in your first response to me. I'm not too concerned with what you think of my success. Its really none of my business. I've heard of Sowell. I'm just wondering why you think he is relevant? I'm not unhappy in this country. I enjoy myself here. Just because I expose the lies for what they are doesnt mean I dont enjoy myself. I've been to Africa and thats actually where I will die but thanks for the suggestion anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The subject of race was brought up because I compared your beloved Obama to the story written by Hans Christian Anderson, in which the emperor had no clothes, and your response was that the author is WHITE, and since he's WHITE, the story has absolutely no value, and your kids aren't allowed to read any stories written by WHITE people, only black people are allowed to be read.  Besides, the author also wrote a story about a black duckling which turned into a WHITE swan and how dare the swan be WHITE and how dare G-d create swans that are WHITE, so In your book, G-d, like the writer of the story, must be a RACIST who hates blacks.   Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my response was that Obama wasnt an emperor. Do we need to check the record? You then proceeded to say my unfamiliarity with the phrase was an indicator of my lack of intelligence. I laughed because what a white boy has to say has nothing to do with my intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be ignorant of one Hans Christian Anderson, speaks volumes of who you are and your educational background.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You're sticking pretty close to the OP, ain'tcha?


----------



## Synthaholic

Jroc said:


> Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva



Nice backpedaling, "allies"!


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just said thats what the Hebrews called Kmt. The people did not speak Hebrew. Kmt means land of Black people not Black land. That has been proven time and time again. Egyptians did depict themselves as Black. here is just one example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your point?  That blacks are inherently superior?  You're just as bad as the Nazis, Islamists, and the KKK.  Same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant you read? My point is that ancient civilizations worshipped the color Black. Are you trying to deflect or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? What the fuck does that have to do with anything.  In some cultures like the Chinese red or purple are worshipped.  You can't turn a black panther into a white panther, and you can't turn white swans into black swans just because you're a racist that hates whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to do with the erroneous claim no ancient civilization worshiped the color Black. Are you really having that much trouble reading? Why would I turn a Black panther into a white one? You are so angry you are not even making any sense. I know you are emotional but do you even realize I wasnt talking to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Erroneous SHMERONEOUS! Who gives a rat's butt. Why is such a shallow point even important to you?  Does that make you feel better about yourself, how does change your life as an ignorant racist BUM?
> 
> "Yeah, blacks were worshipped in such and such ancient civilization, so I must be of royal blood or something".  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

The question is why is it so important to you? Why are you so upset and engaged in a conversation I wasnt having with you? is it bothering you that I actually know my history and dont fall for all the lies and exclusions white historians have done?


----------



## Roudy

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Asclepias

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. There is nothing to be gained from reading trash that socializes them to believe white people are the beginning and the end of everything. They need to learn the truth. Once they become older and have a foundation of the truth they can counter the myths of white historical accounts. I've had to set some of my daughters teachers straight a couple of times over some BS they tried to teach my children.
> 
> Nothing I read by white authors helped me become successful. The things I have read by Black authors have given me a strength and conviction in my abilities no white person could ever duplicate.Who is  Thomas Sowell? No man tells me what to think. I make my own decisions. I have to wonder why you are so insulted by my stance. Why does it bother you so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such ado over nothing on a Middle East forum when there is already a forum to discuss race.  You seem obsessed over this topic so why not discuss it in the proper forum.  Meanwhile, for one thing I don't think you have ever been successful (anyone can claim anything on a forum), and secondly, I can't believe you never heard of Thomas Sowell.  Perhaps if you are very unhappy in this country as a Black woman, why not move someplace else, such as Liberia?  I wouldn't suggest Nigeria because you would have a good chance of having your throat slit there by a Black man regardless of your being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The subject of race was brought up on this thread. Matter of fact you decided you wanted to comment on it in your first response to me. I'm not too concerned with what you think of my success. Its really none of my business. I've heard of Sowell. I'm just wondering why you think he is relevant? I'm not unhappy in this country. I enjoy myself here. Just because I expose the lies for what they are doesnt mean I dont enjoy myself. I've been to Africa and thats actually where I will die but thanks for the suggestion anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The subject of race was brought up because I compared your beloved Obama to the story written by Hans Christian Anderson, in which the emperor had no clothes, and your response was that the author is WHITE, and since he's WHITE, the story has absolutely no value, and your kids aren't allowed to read any stories written by WHITE people, only black people are allowed to be read.  Besides, the author also wrote a story about a black duckling which turned into a WHITE swan and how dare the swan be WHITE and how dare G-d create swans that are WHITE, so In your book, G-d, like the writer of the story, must be a RACIST who hates blacks.   Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my response was that Obama wasnt an emperor. Do we need to check the record? You then proceeded to say my unfamiliarity with the phrase was an indicator of my lack of intelligence. I laughed because what a white boy has to say has nothing to do with my intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be ignorant of one Hans Christian Anderson, speaks volumes of who you are and your educational background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're sticking pretty close to the OP, ain'tcha?
Click to expand...

I was until someone made me laugh by implying a white boys fairy tale was an indicator of my educational level.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your point?  That blacks are inherently superior?  You're just as bad as the Nazis, Islamists, and the KKK.  Same shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant you read? My point is that ancient civilizations worshipped the color Black. Are you trying to deflect or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? What the fuck does that have to do with anything.  In some cultures like the Chinese red or purple are worshipped.  You can't turn a black panther into a white panther, and you can't turn white swans into black swans just because you're a racist that hates whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to do with the erroneous claim no ancient civilization worshiped the color Black. Are you really having that much trouble reading? Why would I turn a Black panther into a white one? You are so angry you are not even making any sense. I know you are emotional but do you even realize I wasnt talking to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Erroneous SHMERONEOUS! Who gives a rat's butt. Why is such a shallow point even important to you?  Does that make you feel better about yourself, how does change your life as an ignorant racist BUM?
> 
> "Yeah, blacks were worshipped in such and such ancient civilization, so I must be of royal blood or something".  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is why is it so important to you? Why are you so upset and engaged in a conversation I wasnt having with you? is it bothering you that I actually know my history and dont fall for all the lies and exclusions white historians have done?
Click to expand...


Not bothering me, just pointing out your ignorance and racism, mr royal black man.  Why do you think it's okay for you to practice racism towards whites just because they're white?  Is it because you're black?


----------



## Hossfly

Asclepias said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such ado over nothing on a Middle East forum when there is already a forum to discuss race.  You seem obsessed over this topic so why not discuss it in the proper forum.  Meanwhile, for one thing I don't think you have ever been successful (anyone can claim anything on a forum), and secondly, I can't believe you never heard of Thomas Sowell.  Perhaps if you are very unhappy in this country as a Black woman, why not move someplace else, such as Liberia?  I wouldn't suggest Nigeria because you would have a good chance of having your throat slit there by a Black man regardless of your being Black.
> 
> 
> 
> The subject of race was brought up on this thread. Matter of fact you decided you wanted to comment on it in your first response to me. I'm not too concerned with what you think of my success. Its really none of my business. I've heard of Sowell. I'm just wondering why you think he is relevant? I'm not unhappy in this country. I enjoy myself here. Just because I expose the lies for what they are doesnt mean I dont enjoy myself. I've been to Africa and thats actually where I will die but thanks for the suggestion anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The subject of race was brought up because I compared your beloved Obama to the story written by Hans Christian Anderson, in which the emperor had no clothes, and your response was that the author is WHITE, and since he's WHITE, the story has absolutely no value, and your kids aren't allowed to read any stories written by WHITE people, only black people are allowed to be read.  Besides, the author also wrote a story about a black duckling which turned into a WHITE swan and how dare the swan be WHITE and how dare G-d create swans that are WHITE, so In your book, G-d, like the writer of the story, must be a RACIST who hates blacks.   Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my response was that Obama wasnt an emperor. Do we need to check the record? You then proceeded to say my unfamiliarity with the phrase was an indicator of my lack of intelligence. I laughed because what a white boy has to say has nothing to do with my intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be ignorant of one Hans Christian Anderson, speaks volumes of who you are and your educational background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're sticking pretty close to the OP, ain'tcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was until someone made me laugh by implying a white boys fairy tale was an indicator of my educational level.
Click to expand...

O.K.  Carry on.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant you read? My point is that ancient civilizations worshipped the color Black. Are you trying to deflect or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? What the fuck does that have to do with anything.  In some cultures like the Chinese red or purple are worshipped.  You can't turn a black panther into a white panther, and you can't turn white swans into black swans just because you're a racist that hates whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to do with the erroneous claim no ancient civilization worshiped the color Black. Are you really having that much trouble reading? Why would I turn a Black panther into a white one? You are so angry you are not even making any sense. I know you are emotional but do you even realize I wasnt talking to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Erroneous SHMERONEOUS! Who gives a rat's butt. Why is such a shallow point even important to you?  Does that make you feel better about yourself, how does change your life as an ignorant racist BUM?
> 
> "Yeah, blacks were worshipped in such and such ancient civilization, so I must be of royal blood or something".  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is why is it so important to you? Why are you so upset and engaged in a conversation I wasnt having with you? is it bothering you that I actually know my history and dont fall for all the lies and exclusions white historians have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not bothering me, just pointing out your ignorance and racism, mr royal black man.  Why do you it's okay for you to practice racism towards whites just because they're white?  Is it because you're black?
Click to expand...

Of course its bothering you. Who do you think you are kidding? You actually jumped into a conversation that was not addressed to you about the color Black being worshiped by ancient civilizations. This damn near gave you an aneurysm. Who said anything about practicing racism? I just said what a white boy says or doesnt say has no bearing or importance to me unless i find it important. Tell me...why does this bother you?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? What the fuck does that have to do with anything.  In some cultures like the Chinese red or purple are worshipped.  You can't turn a black panther into a white panther, and you can't turn white swans into black swans just because you're a racist that hates whites.
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the erroneous claim no ancient civilization worshiped the color Black. Are you really having that much trouble reading? Why would I turn a Black panther into a white one? You are so angry you are not even making any sense. I know you are emotional but do you even realize I wasnt talking to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Erroneous SHMERONEOUS! Who gives a rat's butt. Why is such a shallow point even important to you?  Does that make you feel better about yourself, how does change your life as an ignorant racist BUM?
> 
> "Yeah, blacks were worshipped in such and such ancient civilization, so I must be of royal blood or something".  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is why is it so important to you? Why are you so upset and engaged in a conversation I wasnt having with you? is it bothering you that I actually know my history and dont fall for all the lies and exclusions white historians have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not bothering me, just pointing out your ignorance and racism, mr royal black man.  Why do you it's okay for you to practice racism towards whites just because they're white?  Is it because you're black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course its bothering you. Who do you think you are kidding? You actually jumped into a conversation that was not addressed to you about the color Black being worshiped by ancient civilizations. This damn near gave you an aneurysm. Who said anything about practicing racism? I just said what a white boy says or doesnt say has no bearing or importance to me unless i find it important. Tell me...why does this bother you?
Click to expand...


Doesn't bother me, you're a racist no different than the people you complain about.  I'll admit that it bothers me because you're teaching your kids to be racists.  They will be miserable haters who will blame whites everytime something goes wrong in their lives, like you.  Instead of teaching them to accomplish something for themselves and society.  Is that what you want, to perpetuate the cycle of hate and victimization?


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The subject of race was brought up on this thread. Matter of fact you decided you wanted to comment on it in your first response to me. I'm not too concerned with what you think of my success. Its really none of my business. I've heard of Sowell. I'm just wondering why you think he is relevant? I'm not unhappy in this country. I enjoy myself here. Just because I expose the lies for what they are doesnt mean I dont enjoy myself. I've been to Africa and thats actually where I will die but thanks for the suggestion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subject of race was brought up because I compared your beloved Obama to the story written by Hans Christian Anderson, in which the emperor had no clothes, and your response was that the author is WHITE, and since he's WHITE, the story has absolutely no value, and your kids aren't allowed to read any stories written by WHITE people, only black people are allowed to be read.  Besides, the author also wrote a story about a black duckling which turned into a WHITE swan and how dare the swan be WHITE and how dare G-d create swans that are WHITE, so In your book, G-d, like the writer of the story, must be a RACIST who hates blacks.   Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my response was that Obama wasnt an emperor. Do we need to check the record? You then proceeded to say my unfamiliarity with the phrase was an indicator of my lack of intelligence. I laughed because what a white boy has to say has nothing to do with my intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be ignorant of one Hans Christian Anderson, speaks volumes of who you are and your educational background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're sticking pretty close to the OP, ain'tcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was until someone made me laugh by implying a white boys fairy tale was an indicator of my educational level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K.  Carry on.
Click to expand...


Yes, let's carry on.  Obama the emperor with no clothes.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the erroneous claim no ancient civilization worshiped the color Black. Are you really having that much trouble reading? Why would I turn a Black panther into a white one? You are so angry you are not even making any sense. I know you are emotional but do you even realize I wasnt talking to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erroneous SHMERONEOUS! Who gives a rat's butt. Why is such a shallow point even important to you?  Does that make you feel better about yourself, how does change your life as an ignorant racist BUM?
> 
> "Yeah, blacks were worshipped in such and such ancient civilization, so I must be of royal blood or something".  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is why is it so important to you? Why are you so upset and engaged in a conversation I wasnt having with you? is it bothering you that I actually know my history and dont fall for all the lies and exclusions white historians have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not bothering me, just pointing out your ignorance and racism, mr royal black man.  Why do you it's okay for you to practice racism towards whites just because they're white?  Is it because you're black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course its bothering you. Who do you think you are kidding? You actually jumped into a conversation that was not addressed to you about the color Black being worshiped by ancient civilizations. This damn near gave you an aneurysm. Who said anything about practicing racism? I just said what a white boy says or doesnt say has no bearing or importance to me unless i find it important. Tell me...why does this bother you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't bother me, you're a racist no different than the people you complain about.  I'll admit that it bothers me because you're teaching your kids to be racists.  They will be miserable haters who will blame whites everytime something goes wrong in their lives, like you.  Instead of teaching them to accomplish something for themselves and society.  Is that what you want, to perpetuate the cycle of hate and victimization?
Click to expand...

I'm not teaching my kids to be racist. I am teaching them to distrust what white people say until its a proven fact due to the evidence of massive lying on the part of white people. I do teach them to accomplish something in their lives and take responsibility for what happens to them. They know they have to work harder than most due to their race. Telling them to never forget and be wary of white people is not perpetuating hate and victimization. Its preparing them for life the same way i was. They are already far ahead of the game having knowledge of self and how amazing they are.  I couldn't care less what white people think of that. I still cant figure out why that bothers you.


----------



## irosie91

for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals


I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erroneous SHMERONEOUS! Who gives a rat's butt. Why is such a shallow point even important to you?  Does that make you feel better about yourself, how does change your life as an ignorant racist BUM?
> 
> "Yeah, blacks were worshipped in such and such ancient civilization, so I must be of royal blood or something".  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> The question is why is it so important to you? Why are you so upset and engaged in a conversation I wasnt having with you? is it bothering you that I actually know my history and dont fall for all the lies and exclusions white historians have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not bothering me, just pointing out your ignorance and racism, mr royal black man.  Why do you it's okay for you to practice racism towards whites just because they're white?  Is it because you're black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course its bothering you. Who do you think you are kidding? You actually jumped into a conversation that was not addressed to you about the color Black being worshiped by ancient civilizations. This damn near gave you an aneurysm. Who said anything about practicing racism? I just said what a white boy says or doesnt say has no bearing or importance to me unless i find it important. Tell me...why does this bother you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't bother me, you're a racist no different than the people you complain about.  I'll admit that it bothers me because you're teaching your kids to be racists.  They will be miserable haters who will blame whites everytime something goes wrong in their lives, like you.  Instead of teaching them to accomplish something for themselves and society.  Is that what you want, to perpetuate the cycle of hate and victimization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not teaching my kids to be racist. I am teaching them to distrust what white people say until its a proven fact due to the evidence of massive lying on the part of white people. I do teach them to accomplish something in their lives and take responsibility for what happens to them. They know they have to work harder than most due to their race. Telling them to never forget and be wary of white people is not perpetuating hate and victimization. Its preparing them for life the same way i was. They are already far ahead of the game having knowledge of self and how amazing they are.  I couldn't care less what white people think of that. I still cant figure out why that bothers you.
Click to expand...


Fine, that's your business. You're teaching them to be racists.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong ---Mitzraim is a Hebrew pronunciation for an Egyptian word-------something like   MOZRI       it is not originally derived from a Hebrew word        The KMT  has nothing to do with   "black people"-----it refers to the black fertile soil of
> the Nile Valley.      black land----not black people.    --Egyptians did not depict themselves as black when they did
> their   "BUILDING".       light colored sandy soil is not fertile----
> red soil is clay----not fertile------black and moist is beautiful when you think    SOIL,         really really beautiful-----for growing tomatoes--------not that tomatoes grew in ancient
> Egypt-------but they did have onions and cucumbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just said thats what the Hebrews called Kmt. The people did not speak Hebrew. Kmt means land of Black people not Black land. That has been proven time and time again. Egyptians did depict themselves as Black. here is just one example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's your point?  That blacks are inherently superior?  You're just as bad as the Nazis, Islamists, and the KKK.  Same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant you read? My point is that ancient civilizations worshipped the color Black. Are you trying to deflect or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know of no ancient civilizations that deified any particular color.      Color has been used symbolically  and  ritualistically  and for a kind of  "magic"   thruout the world.     In china red is the color of happiness and prosperity and good luck ----so kids get dressed in red.     Red actually excites the brain because all of the cones of the retina fire together-----it AWAKENS  the brain-----turns on a complex of neurons termed the  RAS   reticular activating substance and even alters the hormonal output of the hypothalamus via the supraoptic  nucleii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God have mercy! Then that's why Ayrabs like to see blood run!
Click to expand...


interesting point------some people  FAINT at the sight of blood-------I naver considered the fact that the color itself does
have an effect on the neurohumors of the brain -----maybe
that is why they faint and ----maybe the physiology is adaptive------one gets injured,  sees blood and gets  ENERGIZED   (if he is not so energized that he passes out)


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
Click to expand...


Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.


----------



## irosie91

geneticists believe that red hair-----which is the result of a single
mutation------arose early on in the jewish population.    Lots of
red hair genes in my family----my mom a true red head as was her mom.    My dad had black hair and I got streaks.    The red hair mutation also came about SPONTANEOUSLY in other populations------parallel evolution


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
Click to expand...


early in my son's life-----I gave him my  "race"  talk.    It consisted of    "nobody is black and nobody is white-----look--
your skin is not white-----it's light tan.    Look at my skin----
kinda pinkish tan----with a few brown dots......"    I went on to describe various people known to him-----as  "brown"    "light
brown"    ---"light tan with wrinkles"      etc etc.      all good except one day in the hospital waiting room for a very mixed
crowd------he decided to deliver the same lecture in his
strident,  six year old pedantic and insistent manner.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is why is it so important to you? Why are you so upset and engaged in a conversation I wasnt having with you? is it bothering you that I actually know my history and dont fall for all the lies and exclusions white historians have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bothering me, just pointing out your ignorance and racism, mr royal black man.  Why do you it's okay for you to practice racism towards whites just because they're white?  Is it because you're black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course its bothering you. Who do you think you are kidding? You actually jumped into a conversation that was not addressed to you about the color Black being worshiped by ancient civilizations. This damn near gave you an aneurysm. Who said anything about practicing racism? I just said what a white boy says or doesnt say has no bearing or importance to me unless i find it important. Tell me...why does this bother you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't bother me, you're a racist no different than the people you complain about.  I'll admit that it bothers me because you're teaching your kids to be racists.  They will be miserable haters who will blame whites everytime something goes wrong in their lives, like you.  Instead of teaching them to accomplish something for themselves and society.  Is that what you want, to perpetuate the cycle of hate and victimization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not teaching my kids to be racist. I am teaching them to distrust what white people say until its a proven fact due to the evidence of massive lying on the part of white people. I do teach them to accomplish something in their lives and take responsibility for what happens to them. They know they have to work harder than most due to their race. Telling them to never forget and be wary of white people is not perpetuating hate and victimization. Its preparing them for life the same way i was. They are already far ahead of the game having knowledge of self and how amazing they are.  I couldn't care less what white people think of that. I still cant figure out why that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine, that's your business. You're teaching them to be racists.
Click to expand...

I know its my business. However, it would be pretty hard to do since I dont lead by example. I have a white god daughter and they have several white friends themselves. To top it all off their oldest sister is biracial. Like most people that are ignorant you seem to speak without knowing much.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
Click to expand...

No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
Click to expand...


It is not entirely clear to me what the greeks thought was called   "black"------they used the word "black"  in greek?  --nor is it clear to me how they described hair.     I grew up in a very Nazi town-----the core population dated back ---way back to pre American revolution days and were of English,, Scottish,   German and way up north European extraction.
for them -----Italians with black hair  were    uhm.....THE "N" word-------(what we genteel jews called colored-----although we did not see the  "wops"  as  "colored"----after all----black
hair with a bit of a curl was not uncommon amongst us)


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not entirely clear to me what the greeks thought was called   "black"------they used the word "black"  in greek?  --nor is it clear to me how they described hair.     I grew up in a very Nazi town-----the core population dated back ---way back to pre American revolution days and were of English,, Scottish,   German and way up north European extraction.
> for them -----Italians with black hair  were    uhm.....THE "N" word-------(what we genteel jews called colored-----although we did not see the  "wops"  as  "colored"----after all----black
> hair with a bit of a curl was not uncommon amongst us)
Click to expand...


Its pretty clear to me that when someone says they were Black with woolly hair they are speaking about a Black person. Note the terminology was wooly and not curly. Even still Black people can have straight hair all the way to wooly hair.


"the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)

-Herodotus

BTW the southern italians and Greeks have more Black African DNA on average than most other Europeans  Some Sicilians look like they are biracial.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
Click to expand...


So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not entirely clear to me what the greeks thought was called   "black"------they used the word "black"  in greek?  --nor is it clear to me how they described hair.     I grew up in a very Nazi town-----the core population dated back ---way back to pre American revolution days and were of English,, Scottish,   German and way up north European extraction.
> for them -----Italians with black hair  were    uhm.....THE "N" word-------(what we genteel jews called colored-----although we did not see the  "wops"  as  "colored"----after all----black
> hair with a bit of a curl was not uncommon amongst us)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its pretty clear to me that when someone says they were Black with woolly hair they are speaking about a Black person. Note the terminology was wooly and not curly. Even still Black people can have straight hair all the way to wooly hair.
> 
> 
> "the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> 
> -Herodotus
> 
> BTW the southern italians and Greeks have more Black African DNA on average than most other Europeans  Some Sicilians look like they are biracial.
Click to expand...


BTW    Herodotus is known for his inaccuracies-----of course Italians and Greeks got  African DNA-----arabs have been supplying them with  black slaves for more than 4000 years.
   gee ----learn some history------DNA does not create history---it just confirms it.    By the time Herodotus came about-----
sub-Saharans had mixed in with the people of the Mediterranean for a few thousand years.    Arabs  (that is people of Arabia)      are very mixed with sub-Saharan Africans-------but don't tell them-----they are a bit neurotic over the fact that they mixed with the    ABED


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not entirely clear to me what the greeks thought was called   "black"------they used the word "black"  in greek?  --nor is it clear to me how they described hair.     I grew up in a very Nazi town-----the core population dated back ---way back to pre American revolution days and were of English,, Scottish,   German and way up north European extraction.
> for them -----Italians with black hair  were    uhm.....THE "N" word-------(what we genteel jews called colored-----although we did not see the  "wops"  as  "colored"----after all----black
> hair with a bit of a curl was not uncommon amongst us)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its pretty clear to me that when someone says they were Black with woolly hair they are speaking about a Black person. Note the terminology was wooly and not curly. Even still Black people can have straight hair all the way to wooly hair.
> 
> 
> "the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> 
> -Herodotus
> 
> BTW the southern italians and Greeks have more Black African DNA on average than most other Europeans  Some Sicilians look like they are biracial.
Click to expand...



how do you say  "black"    and  "wooly"   in greek?     I know lots of  "white"   people with dark and   "wooly"  hair ------in my Nazi home town------anyone with curly hair------was ACCUSED of being a  "mulatto"--------I remember "mulatto"  as a word when I was about six or seven I asked my mom what it meant-------one of the neighbors----a widow was being accused of being a
"mulatto"    she did have black curly hair.     My mom told me---"they think one of her grandmothers was colored"      and I said  "so"?  and mom shrugged.    Sicily was occupied
by  arabs in its history-------besides being a country that had used subsaharans as slaves for several thousand years


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
> Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
> greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
> of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
> As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?
Click to expand...

Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
> Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
> greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
> of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
> As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
Click to expand...


the question is not useful.     Your theory that  genetic admixture becomes.   COMPLETE   if there is no actual physical bar to migration is -----BULLSHIT.

now for facts-----genetic admixture in the human species is
actually so comprehensive-----that the concept of   "race"
actually makes no sense. -----but racists like you CLING to
it anyway---------YOU NEED FOR THERE TO BE A WHITE RACE---------just like the islamo Nazis NEED JOOOOOOS.
Hans Christian Andersen------could very well have carried the genetic material of a few----<gasp>   greeks and maybe some from   <gasp>  NORWAY


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not entirely clear to me what the greeks thought was called   "black"------they used the word "black"  in greek?  --nor is it clear to me how they described hair.     I grew up in a very Nazi town-----the core population dated back ---way back to pre American revolution days and were of English,, Scottish,   German and way up north European extraction.
> for them -----Italians with black hair  were    uhm.....THE "N" word-------(what we genteel jews called colored-----although we did not see the  "wops"  as  "colored"----after all----black
> hair with a bit of a curl was not uncommon amongst us)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its pretty clear to me that when someone says they were Black with woolly hair they are speaking about a Black person. Note the terminology was wooly and not curly. Even still Black people can have straight hair all the way to wooly hair.
> 
> 
> "the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> 
> -Herodotus
> 
> BTW the southern italians and Greeks have more Black African DNA on average than most other Europeans  Some Sicilians look like they are biracial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW    Herodotus is known for his inaccuracies-----of course Italians and Greeks got  African DNA-----arabs have been supplying them with  black slaves for more than 4000 years.
> gee ----learn some history------DNA does not create history---it just confirms it.    By the time Herodotus came about-----
> sub-Saharans had mixed in with the people of the Mediterranean for a few thousand years.    Arabs  (that is people of Arabia)      are very mixed with sub-Saharan Africans-------but don't tell them-----they are a bit neurotic over the fact that they mixed with the    ABED
Click to expand...

Inaccuracies? He was saying what he saw. Are you claiming he was blind? If it was just Herodotus then I could see. It was also other Greeks. Was Aristotle also blind?

"*Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians*, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
-Aristotle

You forget that the Greeks and Italians got much of the DNA from the Moors and prior habitation of europe by Black Africans.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
> Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
> greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
> of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
> As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
Click to expand...



what exactly is a  "black person with no white in him"???
----the human genome consists of shared DNA thruout the
whole damned planet.     You are hilarious-----you keep harpting on  ------this or that people has  "black DNA"---
and then come up with    "black person with no white
in him"--------do not give up your day job-----genetics is not
your forte


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
> Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
> greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
> of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
> As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the question is not useful.     Your theory that  genetic admixture becomes.   COMPLETE   if there is no actual physical bar to migration is -----BULLSHIT.
> 
> now for facts-----genetic admixture in the human species is
> actually so comprehensive-----that the concept of   "race"
> actually makes no sense. -----but racists like you CLING to
> it anyway---------YOU NEED FOR THERE TO BE A WHITE RACE---------just like the islamo Nazis NEED JOOOOOOS.
> Hans Christian Andersen------could very well have carried the genetic material of a few----<gasp>   greeks and maybe some from   <gasp>  NORWAY
Click to expand...

I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?

I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
> Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
> greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
> of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
> As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is a  "black person with no white in him"???
> ----the human genome consists of shared DNA thruout the
> whole damned planet.     You are hilarious-----you keep harpting on  ------this or that people has  "black DNA"---
> and then come up with    "black person with no white
> in him"--------do not give up your day job-----genetics is not
> your forte
Click to expand...

A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not entirely clear to me what the greeks thought was called   "black"------they used the word "black"  in greek?  --nor is it clear to me how they described hair.     I grew up in a very Nazi town-----the core population dated back ---way back to pre American revolution days and were of English,, Scottish,   German and way up north European extraction.
> for them -----Italians with black hair  were    uhm.....THE "N" word-------(what we genteel jews called colored-----although we did not see the  "wops"  as  "colored"----after all----black
> hair with a bit of a curl was not uncommon amongst us)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its pretty clear to me that when someone says they were Black with woolly hair they are speaking about a Black person. Note the terminology was wooly and not curly. Even still Black people can have straight hair all the way to wooly hair.
> 
> 
> "the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> 
> -Herodotus
> 
> BTW the southern italians and Greeks have more Black African DNA on average than most other Europeans  Some Sicilians look like they are biracial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW    Herodotus is known for his inaccuracies-----of course Italians and Greeks got  African DNA-----arabs have been supplying them with  black slaves for more than 4000 years.
> gee ----learn some history------DNA does not create history---it just confirms it.    By the time Herodotus came about-----
> sub-Saharans had mixed in with the people of the Mediterranean for a few thousand years.    Arabs  (that is people of Arabia)      are very mixed with sub-Saharan Africans-------but don't tell them-----they are a bit neurotic over the fact that they mixed with the    ABED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inaccuracies? He was saying what he saw. Are you claiming he was blind? If it was just Herodotus then I could see. It was also other Greeks. Was Aristotle also blind?
> 
> "*Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians*, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
> -Aristotle
> 
> You forget that the Greeks and Italians got much of the DNA from the Moors and prior habitation of europe by Black Africans.
Click to expand...


I don't forget anything------you misconstrue all of history and
the issue of population genetics-------the above single sentence is actually funny.     You seem to have a notion that
genetic admixture is a one way street.     BLACKS CAME AND GAVE SOME OF THEIR DNA TO -----white greeks making them black.    Are you into the "one drop of blood"
theory of race? 
I got news for you--------the term is  ADMIXTURE  not black Africans supplied Europe with DNA      When it comes to DNA  whether that of people or drosophila-----the stuff is fully
integrated on Valentine's day


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
> Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
> greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
> of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
> As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the question is not useful.     Your theory that  genetic admixture becomes.   COMPLETE   if there is no actual physical bar to migration is -----BULLSHIT.
> 
> now for facts-----genetic admixture in the human species is
> actually so comprehensive-----that the concept of   "race"
> actually makes no sense. -----but racists like you CLING to
> it anyway---------YOU NEED FOR THERE TO BE A WHITE RACE---------just like the islamo Nazis NEED JOOOOOOS.
> Hans Christian Andersen------could very well have carried the genetic material of a few----<gasp>   greeks and maybe some from   <gasp>  NORWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?
> 
> I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.
Click to expand...


now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
    even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
    people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF 
    KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
    themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not entirely clear to me what the greeks thought was called   "black"------they used the word "black"  in greek?  --nor is it clear to me how they described hair.     I grew up in a very Nazi town-----the core population dated back ---way back to pre American revolution days and were of English,, Scottish,   German and way up north European extraction.
> for them -----Italians with black hair  were    uhm.....THE "N" word-------(what we genteel jews called colored-----although we did not see the  "wops"  as  "colored"----after all----black
> hair with a bit of a curl was not uncommon amongst us)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its pretty clear to me that when someone says they were Black with woolly hair they are speaking about a Black person. Note the terminology was wooly and not curly. Even still Black people can have straight hair all the way to wooly hair.
> 
> 
> "the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> 
> -Herodotus
> 
> BTW the southern italians and Greeks have more Black African DNA on average than most other Europeans  Some Sicilians look like they are biracial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW    Herodotus is known for his inaccuracies-----of course Italians and Greeks got  African DNA-----arabs have been supplying them with  black slaves for more than 4000 years.
> gee ----learn some history------DNA does not create history---it just confirms it.    By the time Herodotus came about-----
> sub-Saharans had mixed in with the people of the Mediterranean for a few thousand years.    Arabs  (that is people of Arabia)      are very mixed with sub-Saharan Africans-------but don't tell them-----they are a bit neurotic over the fact that they mixed with the    ABED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inaccuracies? He was saying what he saw. Are you claiming he was blind? If it was just Herodotus then I could see. It was also other Greeks. Was Aristotle also blind?
> 
> "*Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians*, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
> -Aristotle
> 
> You forget that the Greeks and Italians got much of the DNA from the Moors and prior habitation of europe by Black Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't forget anything------you misconstrue all of history and
> the issue of population genetics-------the above single sentence is actually funny.     You seem to have a notion that
> genetic admixture is a one way street.     BLACKS CAME AND GAVE SOME OF THEIR DNA TO -----white greeks making them black.    Are you into the "one drop of blood"
> theory of race?
> I got news for you--------the term is  ADMIXTURE  not black Africans supplied Europe with DNA      When it comes to DNA  whether that of people or drosophila-----the stuff is fully
> integrated on Valentine's day
Click to expand...

You obviously must have forgotten. I agree genetics is not a one way street. I just corrected your implication that europeans having Black blood was due to slavery. You seemed to be stuck on that. I also note you had nothing to say in response to Aristotles comments about the Egyptians being Black like the Ethiopians. Do you care to claim he was blind as well? While you are at it why would you claim someone was Black if you were not?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
> Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
> greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
> of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
> As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the question is not useful.     Your theory that  genetic admixture becomes.   COMPLETE   if there is no actual physical bar to migration is -----BULLSHIT.
> 
> now for facts-----genetic admixture in the human species is
> actually so comprehensive-----that the concept of   "race"
> actually makes no sense. -----but racists like you CLING to
> it anyway---------YOU NEED FOR THERE TO BE A WHITE RACE---------just like the islamo Nazis NEED JOOOOOOS.
> Hans Christian Andersen------could very well have carried the genetic material of a few----<gasp>   greeks and maybe some from   <gasp>  NORWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?
> 
> I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
> my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
> that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
> description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
> NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
> even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
> people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF
> KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
> themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks
Click to expand...

What makes you think I'm getting bent out of shape? There is no official language in the US but thats not really important. You keep on avoiding the question. Why are you doing that? Should be a simple rationale for using the term sub-saharan. Is there a scientific reason people below the Sahara are different from people above it? Looking at your post it seems you are the one getting bent out of shape. You are all over the place capitalizing and not making any sense. It would be much easier and less stressful for you to simply answer the question.  BTW you may want to check your facts. Blumenbach is the person that made up the designation of "white people"


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not entirely clear to me what the greeks thought was called   "black"------they used the word "black"  in greek?  --nor is it clear to me how they described hair.     I grew up in a very Nazi town-----the core population dated back ---way back to pre American revolution days and were of English,, Scottish,   German and way up north European extraction.
> for them -----Italians with black hair  were    uhm.....THE "N" word-------(what we genteel jews called colored-----although we did not see the  "wops"  as  "colored"----after all----black
> hair with a bit of a curl was not uncommon amongst us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty clear to me that when someone says they were Black with woolly hair they are speaking about a Black person. Note the terminology was wooly and not curly. Even still Black people can have straight hair all the way to wooly hair.
> 
> 
> "the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> 
> -Herodotus
> 
> BTW the southern italians and Greeks have more Black African DNA on average than most other Europeans  Some Sicilians look like they are biracial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW    Herodotus is known for his inaccuracies-----of course Italians and Greeks got  African DNA-----arabs have been supplying them with  black slaves for more than 4000 years.
> gee ----learn some history------DNA does not create history---it just confirms it.    By the time Herodotus came about-----
> sub-Saharans had mixed in with the people of the Mediterranean for a few thousand years.    Arabs  (that is people of Arabia)      are very mixed with sub-Saharan Africans-------but don't tell them-----they are a bit neurotic over the fact that they mixed with the    ABED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inaccuracies? He was saying what he saw. Are you claiming he was blind? If it was just Herodotus then I could see. It was also other Greeks. Was Aristotle also blind?
> 
> "*Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians*, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
> -Aristotle
> 
> You forget that the Greeks and Italians got much of the DNA from the Moors and prior habitation of europe by Black Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't forget anything------you misconstrue all of history and
> the issue of population genetics-------the above single sentence is actually funny.     You seem to have a notion that
> genetic admixture is a one way street.     BLACKS CAME AND GAVE SOME OF THEIR DNA TO -----white greeks making them black.    Are you into the "one drop of blood"
> theory of race?
> I got news for you--------the term is  ADMIXTURE  not black Africans supplied Europe with DNA      When it comes to DNA  whether that of people or drosophila-----the stuff is fully
> integrated on Valentine's day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously must have forgotten. I agree genetics is not a one way street. I just corrected your implication that europeans having Black blood was due to slavery. You seemed to be stuck on that. I also note you had nothing to say in response to Aristotles comments about the Egyptians being Black like the Ethiopians. Do you care to claim he was blind as well? While you are at it why would you claim someone was Black if you were not?
Click to expand...


easy------Greeks were not only white-----they were so into fair skin that there were women who never went out of their houses in day light.     I already did mention that in my town----of persons of  ----scandanavian, british and Germanic extraction-------and BLOND BRAIDS  ------"wops'    were
called   "N*()ers"--------I have no doubt that you know that the
british invented a new term in anthropology---"BROWN PEOPLE"-------for them BRAHMINS is   "brown people"
Most people in ---including you----would call my hubby ---
a white person---------in Harlem he is "white"-----as a student
in  London he was  "brown"      Aristotle did not go to
Egypt.     No doubt Egyptians were a bit more OLIVE
complected at that time than were sunlight shielded greek
women.     -----way back in that town------I befriended an 
IRANIAN------and took him for a walk-------THE COPS SHOWED UP ------I can assure you------of all people
in the world who "think"  they are "white"----IRANIANS TOP THE LIST.     Thinking back I would describe that Iranian as
having a complexion slightly darker than my own florid ---
sunburn at the drop of a sunbeam skin------somehow he
looked a bit off to the local Nazis.    He had a complexion
very much like that of the Shah at that time.    Nose too---
Iranians are Iranians.    Maybe the nose bothered them---
he did not look like a wasp


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
> Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
> greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
> of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
> As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?
> 
> 
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the question is not useful.     Your theory that  genetic admixture becomes.   COMPLETE   if there is no actual physical bar to migration is -----BULLSHIT.
> 
> now for facts-----genetic admixture in the human species is
> actually so comprehensive-----that the concept of   "race"
> actually makes no sense. -----but racists like you CLING to
> it anyway---------YOU NEED FOR THERE TO BE A WHITE RACE---------just like the islamo Nazis NEED JOOOOOOS.
> Hans Christian Andersen------could very well have carried the genetic material of a few----<gasp>   greeks and maybe some from   <gasp>  NORWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?
> 
> I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
> my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
> that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
> description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
> NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
> even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
> people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF
> KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
> themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I'm getting bent out of shape? There is no official language in the US but thats not really important. You keep on avoiding the question. Why are you doing that? Should be a simple rationale for using the term sub-saharan. Is there a scientific reason people below the Sahara are different from people above it? Looking at your post it seems you are the one getting bent out of shape. You are all over the place capitalizing and not making any sense. It would be much easier and less stressful for you to simply answer the question.  BTW you may want to check your facts. Blumenbach is the person that made up the designation of "white people"
Click to expand...


I will help you-----in ancient times----which is MOST OF TIME---of human history-----people MOSTLY stayed put----
they did not TRAVEL HUNDREDS OF MILES incessantly.
and that is how  RELATIVE GENETIC ISOLATION   happened.      The isolation was never complete---which is why the term  RACE   makes no sense.   There are no races-----there are simply some examples of relatively isolated
human gene pools.      I am not much into who invented a useless term that you like to hate because it allows you to
be a   BLACK NATIONALIST and have a  whole class of
humans to HATE.    Now for the really bad news-----there is
NO BLACK RACE


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bothering me, just pointing out your ignorance and racism, mr royal black man.  Why do you it's okay for you to practice racism towards whites just because they're white?  Is it because you're black?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its bothering you. Who do you think you are kidding? You actually jumped into a conversation that was not addressed to you about the color Black being worshiped by ancient civilizations. This damn near gave you an aneurysm. Who said anything about practicing racism? I just said what a white boy says or doesnt say has no bearing or importance to me unless i find it important. Tell me...why does this bother you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't bother me, you're a racist no different than the people you complain about.  I'll admit that it bothers me because you're teaching your kids to be racists.  They will be miserable haters who will blame whites everytime something goes wrong in their lives, like you.  Instead of teaching them to accomplish something for themselves and society.  Is that what you want, to perpetuate the cycle of hate and victimization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not teaching my kids to be racist. I am teaching them to distrust what white people say until its a proven fact due to the evidence of massive lying on the part of white people. I do teach them to accomplish something in their lives and take responsibility for what happens to them. They know they have to work harder than most due to their race. Telling them to never forget and be wary of white people is not perpetuating hate and victimization. Its preparing them for life the same way i was. They are already far ahead of the game having knowledge of self and how amazing they are.  I couldn't care less what white people think of that. I still cant figure out why that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine, that's your business. You're teaching them to be racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know its my business. However, it would be pretty hard to do since I dont lead by example. I have a white god daughter and they have several white friends themselves. To top it all off their oldest sister is biracial. Like most people that are ignorant you seem to speak without knowing much.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but that doesn't mean you aren't a racist teaching your kids to be racists as well.  

You know how KKK racists and Neo Nazis talk to their kids about blacks?  The same way you talk about whites.


----------



## Hossfly

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
> Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
> greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
> of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
> As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?
> 
> 
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the question is not useful.     Your theory that  genetic admixture becomes.   COMPLETE   if there is no actual physical bar to migration is -----BULLSHIT.
> 
> now for facts-----genetic admixture in the human species is
> actually so comprehensive-----that the concept of   "race"
> actually makes no sense. -----but racists like you CLING to
> it anyway---------YOU NEED FOR THERE TO BE A WHITE RACE---------just like the islamo Nazis NEED JOOOOOOS.
> Hans Christian Andersen------could very well have carried the genetic material of a few----<gasp>   greeks and maybe some from   <gasp>  NORWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?
> 
> I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
> my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
> that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
> description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
> NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
> even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
> people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF
> KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
> themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I'm getting bent out of shape? There is no official language in the US but thats not really important. You keep on avoiding the question. Why are you doing that? Should be a simple rationale for using the term sub-saharan. Is there a scientific reason people below the Sahara are different from people above it? Looking at your post it seems you are the one getting bent out of shape. You are all over the place capitalizing and not making any sense. It would be much easier and less stressful for you to simply answer the question.  BTW you may want to check your facts. Blumenbach is the person that made up the designation of "white people"
Click to expand...

Check out the official languages and national language from Wikipedia.

And BTW, something irosie91 touched upon: You say you don't trust white people and don't believe anything they say until you give it a test drive so why are you speaking and writing in English, a White Man's language? Shouldn't you be communicating in Swahili or Zulu?
P.S: You come over as one bitter racist.


*United States of America 


 

 
Flag Great Seal 

Motto: 
"In God we trust" (official)[1][2][3]
Other traditional mottos  [show]
Anthem: "The Star-Spangled Banner"







The contiguous United States plus Alaska and Hawaii in green



The United States and its territories
Capital Washington, D.C.



38°53′N 77°01′W
Largest city New York City



40°43′N 74°00′W
Official languages None at federal level
Recognised regional languages
*


*

English

Spanish

Hawaiian

Samoan

Chamorro

Carolinian

Cherokee
*
*National language English*


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty clear to me that when someone says they were Black with woolly hair they are speaking about a Black person. Note the terminology was wooly and not curly. Even still Black people can have straight hair all the way to wooly hair.
> 
> 
> "the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> 
> -Herodotus
> 
> BTW the southern italians and Greeks have more Black African DNA on average than most other Europeans  Some Sicilians look like they are biracial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW    Herodotus is known for his inaccuracies-----of course Italians and Greeks got  African DNA-----arabs have been supplying them with  black slaves for more than 4000 years.
> gee ----learn some history------DNA does not create history---it just confirms it.    By the time Herodotus came about-----
> sub-Saharans had mixed in with the people of the Mediterranean for a few thousand years.    Arabs  (that is people of Arabia)      are very mixed with sub-Saharan Africans-------but don't tell them-----they are a bit neurotic over the fact that they mixed with the    ABED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inaccuracies? He was saying what he saw. Are you claiming he was blind? If it was just Herodotus then I could see. It was also other Greeks. Was Aristotle also blind?
> 
> "*Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians*, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
> -Aristotle
> 
> You forget that the Greeks and Italians got much of the DNA from the Moors and prior habitation of europe by Black Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't forget anything------you misconstrue all of history and
> the issue of population genetics-------the above single sentence is actually funny.     You seem to have a notion that
> genetic admixture is a one way street.     BLACKS CAME AND GAVE SOME OF THEIR DNA TO -----white greeks making them black.    Are you into the "one drop of blood"
> theory of race?
> I got news for you--------the term is  ADMIXTURE  not black Africans supplied Europe with DNA      When it comes to DNA  whether that of people or drosophila-----the stuff is fully
> integrated on Valentine's day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously must have forgotten. I agree genetics is not a one way street. I just corrected your implication that europeans having Black blood was due to slavery. You seemed to be stuck on that. I also note you had nothing to say in response to Aristotles comments about the Egyptians being Black like the Ethiopians. Do you care to claim he was blind as well? While you are at it why would you claim someone was Black if you were not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> easy------Greeks were not only white-----they were so into fair skin that there were women who never went out of their houses in day light.     I already did mention that in my town----of persons of  ----scandanavian, british and Germanic extraction-------and BLOND BRAIDS  ------"wops'    were
> called   "N*()ers"--------I have no doubt that you know that the
> british invented a new term in anthropology---"BROWN PEOPLE"-------for them BRAHMINS is   "brown people"
> Most people in ---including you----would call my hubby ---
> a white person---------in Harlem he is "white"-----as a student
> in  London he was  "brown"      Aristotle did not go to
> Egypt.     No doubt Egyptians were a bit more OLIVE
> complected at that time than were sunlight shielded greek
> women.     -----way back in that town------I befriended an
> IRANIAN------and took him for a walk-------THE COPS SHOWED UP ------I can assure you------of all people
> in the world who "think"  they are "white"----IRANIANS TOP THE LIST.     Thinking back I would describe that Iranian as
> having a complexion slightly darker than my own florid ---
> sunburn at the drop of a sunbeam skin------somehow he
> looked a bit off to the local Nazis.    He had a complexion
> very much like that of the Shah at that time.    Nose too---
> Iranians are Iranians.    Maybe the nose bothered them---
> he did not look like a wasp
Click to expand...

Who told you Aristotle didnt go to school in Egypt? He didnt become famous until after he got back from Egypt. Wow!!

Greeks did not consider themselves white. They thought white people were sickly as proven by Aristotles quote. Do you have a link to support your claim they were white?  However, you never seemed to address the fact that the Greeks referred to the Egyptians as Black. They didnt say they were olive skinned. The used the term "melaschroes". The root word melas  means Black or very dark. If they meant brown or tan they would have used the term of phrenychroes which actually would describe many African Americans. Remember this was *after* the Hyskos invasion of Egypt. That means even with admixture he is generalizing and calling them Black even with some admixture.  Here are some more examples of Greeks calling Egyptians Black.


Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy is not merely black; he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."

Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."

(Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)


"Now the Ethiopians, as historians relate, were the first of all men and the proofs of this statement, they say, are manifest. For they did not come into their land as immigrants from abroad but were natives of it"


"We must now speak about the Ethiopian writing which is called hieroglyphic among the Egyptians, in order that we may omit nothing in our discussion of their antiquities..."


"They [the Ethiopians] say also that the Egyptians are colonists sent out by the Ethiopians, Osiris ["King of Kings and God of Gods"] having been the leader of the colony . . . they add that the Egyptians have received from them, as from authors and their ancestors, the greater part of their laws."
-Diodorus Siculus

Thats a lot of blind Greeks mysteriously claiming that the Egyptians are Black for no good reason.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its bothering you. Who do you think you are kidding? You actually jumped into a conversation that was not addressed to you about the color Black being worshiped by ancient civilizations. This damn near gave you an aneurysm. Who said anything about practicing racism? I just said what a white boy says or doesnt say has no bearing or importance to me unless i find it important. Tell me...why does this bother you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't bother me, you're a racist no different than the people you complain about.  I'll admit that it bothers me because you're teaching your kids to be racists.  They will be miserable haters who will blame whites everytime something goes wrong in their lives, like you.  Instead of teaching them to accomplish something for themselves and society.  Is that what you want, to perpetuate the cycle of hate and victimization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not teaching my kids to be racist. I am teaching them to distrust what white people say until its a proven fact due to the evidence of massive lying on the part of white people. I do teach them to accomplish something in their lives and take responsibility for what happens to them. They know they have to work harder than most due to their race. Telling them to never forget and be wary of white people is not perpetuating hate and victimization. Its preparing them for life the same way i was. They are already far ahead of the game having knowledge of self and how amazing they are.  I couldn't care less what white people think of that. I still cant figure out why that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine, that's your business. You're teaching them to be racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know its my business. However, it would be pretty hard to do since I dont lead by example. I have a white god daughter and they have several white friends themselves. To top it all off their oldest sister is biracial. Like most people that are ignorant you seem to speak without knowing much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but that doesn't mean you aren't a racist teaching your kids to be racists as well.
> 
> You know how KKK racists and Neo Nazis talk to their kids about blacks?  The same way you talk about whites.
Click to expand...

How could I be racist and have a white god daughter and a half white daughter?


----------



## Asclepias

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the question is not useful.     Your theory that  genetic admixture becomes.   COMPLETE   if there is no actual physical bar to migration is -----BULLSHIT.
> 
> now for facts-----genetic admixture in the human species is
> actually so comprehensive-----that the concept of   "race"
> actually makes no sense. -----but racists like you CLING to
> it anyway---------YOU NEED FOR THERE TO BE A WHITE RACE---------just like the islamo Nazis NEED JOOOOOOS.
> Hans Christian Andersen------could very well have carried the genetic material of a few----<gasp>   greeks and maybe some from   <gasp>  NORWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?
> 
> I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
> my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
> that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
> description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
> NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
> even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
> people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF
> KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
> themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I'm getting bent out of shape? There is no official language in the US but thats not really important. You keep on avoiding the question. Why are you doing that? Should be a simple rationale for using the term sub-saharan. Is there a scientific reason people below the Sahara are different from people above it? Looking at your post it seems you are the one getting bent out of shape. You are all over the place capitalizing and not making any sense. It would be much easier and less stressful for you to simply answer the question.  BTW you may want to check your facts. Blumenbach is the person that made up the designation of "white people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the official languages and national language from Wikipedia.
> 
> And BTW, something irosie91 touched upon: You say you don't trust white people and don't believe anything they say until you give it a test drive so why are you speaking and writing in English, a White Man's language? Shouldn't you be communicating in Swahili or Zulu?
> P.S: You come over as one bitter racist.
> 
> 
> *United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flag Great Seal
> 
> Motto:
> "In God we trust" (official)[1][2][3]
> Other traditional mottos  [show]
> Anthem: "The Star-Spangled Banner"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contiguous United States plus Alaska and Hawaii in green
> 
> 
> 
> The United States and its territories
> Capital Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 38°53′N 77°01′W
> Largest city New York City
> 
> 
> 
> 40°43′N 74°00′W
> Official languages None at federal level
> Recognised regional languages
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> English
> 
> Spanish
> 
> Hawaiian
> 
> Samoan
> 
> Chamorro
> 
> Carolinian
> 
> Cherokee
> *
> *National language English*
Click to expand...

There is no offical language for the US. I am writing in English because thats what the people on this board use. What does that have to do with not trusting white people until they prove themselves worthy of being trusted? Why would I use a language you dont understand? That would be pretty dumb.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't bother me, you're a racist no different than the people you complain about.  I'll admit that it bothers me because you're teaching your kids to be racists.  They will be miserable haters who will blame whites everytime something goes wrong in their lives, like you.  Instead of teaching them to accomplish something for themselves and society.  Is that what you want, to perpetuate the cycle of hate and victimization?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not teaching my kids to be racist. I am teaching them to distrust what white people say until its a proven fact due to the evidence of massive lying on the part of white people. I do teach them to accomplish something in their lives and take responsibility for what happens to them. They know they have to work harder than most due to their race. Telling them to never forget and be wary of white people is not perpetuating hate and victimization. Its preparing them for life the same way i was. They are already far ahead of the game having knowledge of self and how amazing they are.  I couldn't care less what white people think of that. I still cant figure out why that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine, that's your business. You're teaching them to be racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know its my business. However, it would be pretty hard to do since I dont lead by example. I have a white god daughter and they have several white friends themselves. To top it all off their oldest sister is biracial. Like most people that are ignorant you seem to speak without knowing much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but that doesn't mean you aren't a racist teaching your kids to be racists as well.
> 
> You know how KKK racists and Neo Nazis talk to their kids about blacks?  The same way you talk about whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could I be racist and have a white god daughter and a half white daughter?
Click to expand...


and some of your best friends are jews


----------



## Hossfly

Asclepias said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the question is not useful.     Your theory that  genetic admixture becomes.   COMPLETE   if there is no actual physical bar to migration is -----BULLSHIT.
> 
> now for facts-----genetic admixture in the human species is
> actually so comprehensive-----that the concept of   "race"
> actually makes no sense. -----but racists like you CLING to
> it anyway---------YOU NEED FOR THERE TO BE A WHITE RACE---------just like the islamo Nazis NEED JOOOOOOS.
> Hans Christian Andersen------could very well have carried the genetic material of a few----<gasp>   greeks and maybe some from   <gasp>  NORWAY
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?
> 
> I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
> my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
> that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
> description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
> NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
> even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
> people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF
> KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
> themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I'm getting bent out of shape? There is no official language in the US but thats not really important. You keep on avoiding the question. Why are you doing that? Should be a simple rationale for using the term sub-saharan. Is there a scientific reason people below the Sahara are different from people above it? Looking at your post it seems you are the one getting bent out of shape. You are all over the place capitalizing and not making any sense. It would be much easier and less stressful for you to simply answer the question.  BTW you may want to check your facts. Blumenbach is the person that made up the designation of "white people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the official languages and national language from Wikipedia.
> 
> And BTW, something irosie91 touched upon: You say you don't trust white people and don't believe anything they say until you give it a test drive so why are you speaking and writing in English, a White Man's language? Shouldn't you be communicating in Swahili or Zulu?
> P.S: You come over as one bitter racist.
> 
> 
> *United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flag Great Seal
> 
> Motto:
> "In God we trust" (official)[1][2][3]
> Other traditional mottos  [show]
> Anthem: "The Star-Spangled Banner"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contiguous United States plus Alaska and Hawaii in green
> 
> 
> 
> The United States and its territories
> Capital Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 38°53′N 77°01′W
> Largest city New York City
> 
> 
> 
> 40°43′N 74°00′W
> Official languages None at federal level
> Recognised regional languages
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> English
> 
> Spanish
> 
> Hawaiian
> 
> Samoan
> 
> Chamorro
> 
> Carolinian
> 
> Cherokee
> *
> *National language English*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no offical language for the US. I am writing in English because thats what the people on this board use. What does that have to do with not trusting white people until they prove themselves worthy of being trusted? Why would I use a language you dont understand? That would be pretty dumb.
Click to expand...


Wrong answers. You're dismissed.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
Click to expand...

No way Jesus was black.  He was a Hebrew who lived about 2000 years ago in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah weren't black.  Like I said if you want to see how Jesus looked, take a look at your average middle eastern Jew.    

Again, you are spouting black supremacist racist propaganda.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the question is not useful.     Your theory that  genetic admixture becomes.   COMPLETE   if there is no actual physical bar to migration is -----BULLSHIT.
> 
> now for facts-----genetic admixture in the human species is
> actually so comprehensive-----that the concept of   "race"
> actually makes no sense. -----but racists like you CLING to
> it anyway---------YOU NEED FOR THERE TO BE A WHITE RACE---------just like the islamo Nazis NEED JOOOOOOS.
> Hans Christian Andersen------could very well have carried the genetic material of a few----<gasp>   greeks and maybe some from   <gasp>  NORWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?
> 
> I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
> my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
> that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
> description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
> NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
> even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
> people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF
> KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
> themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I'm getting bent out of shape? There is no official language in the US but thats not really important. You keep on avoiding the question. Why are you doing that? Should be a simple rationale for using the term sub-saharan. Is there a scientific reason people below the Sahara are different from people above it? Looking at your post it seems you are the one getting bent out of shape. You are all over the place capitalizing and not making any sense. It would be much easier and less stressful for you to simply answer the question.  BTW you may want to check your facts. Blumenbach is the person that made up the designation of "white people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will help you-----in ancient times----which is MOST OF TIME---of human history-----people MOSTLY stayed put----
> they did not TRAVEL HUNDREDS OF MILES incessantly.
> and that is how  RELATIVE GENETIC ISOLATION   happened.      The isolation was never complete---which is why the term  RACE   makes no sense.   There are no races-----there are simply some examples of relatively isolated
> human gene pools.      I am not much into who invented a useless term that you like to hate because it allows you to
> be a   BLACK NATIONALIST and have a  whole class of
> humans to HATE.    Now for the really bad news-----there is
> NO BLACK RACE
Click to expand...

You are completely wrong. People traveled all the time due to necessity and for exploration.  How do you think the world was populated by Black people long before the other races appeared?  There definitely are races There is not much difference except genetic mutations but white people decided there was a difference. Now that the race they picked has shown to not have anything to do with civilization people like you want to pretend all of a sudden there is no race.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not teaching my kids to be racist. I am teaching them to distrust what white people say until its a proven fact due to the evidence of massive lying on the part of white people. I do teach them to accomplish something in their lives and take responsibility for what happens to them. They know they have to work harder than most due to their race. Telling them to never forget and be wary of white people is not perpetuating hate and victimization. Its preparing them for life the same way i was. They are already far ahead of the game having knowledge of self and how amazing they are.  I couldn't care less what white people think of that. I still cant figure out why that bothers you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, that's your business. You're teaching them to be racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know its my business. However, it would be pretty hard to do since I dont lead by example. I have a white god daughter and they have several white friends themselves. To top it all off their oldest sister is biracial. Like most people that are ignorant you seem to speak without knowing much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but that doesn't mean you aren't a racist teaching your kids to be racists as well.
> 
> You know how KKK racists and Neo Nazis talk to their kids about blacks?  The same way you talk about whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could I be racist and have a white god daughter and a half white daughter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and some of your best friends are jews
Click to expand...

Actually I do have a Jewish business partner that I hang out with.


----------



## Asclepias

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?
> 
> I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
> my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
> that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
> description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
> NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
> even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
> people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF
> KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
> themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I'm getting bent out of shape? There is no official language in the US but thats not really important. You keep on avoiding the question. Why are you doing that? Should be a simple rationale for using the term sub-saharan. Is there a scientific reason people below the Sahara are different from people above it? Looking at your post it seems you are the one getting bent out of shape. You are all over the place capitalizing and not making any sense. It would be much easier and less stressful for you to simply answer the question.  BTW you may want to check your facts. Blumenbach is the person that made up the designation of "white people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the official languages and national language from Wikipedia.
> 
> And BTW, something irosie91 touched upon: You say you don't trust white people and don't believe anything they say until you give it a test drive so why are you speaking and writing in English, a White Man's language? Shouldn't you be communicating in Swahili or Zulu?
> P.S: You come over as one bitter racist.
> 
> 
> *United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flag Great Seal
> 
> Motto:
> "In God we trust" (official)[1][2][3]
> Other traditional mottos  [show]
> Anthem: "The Star-Spangled Banner"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contiguous United States plus Alaska and Hawaii in green
> 
> 
> 
> The United States and its territories
> Capital Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 38°53′N 77°01′W
> Largest city New York City
> 
> 
> 
> 40°43′N 74°00′W
> Official languages None at federal level
> Recognised regional languages
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> English
> 
> Spanish
> 
> Hawaiian
> 
> Samoan
> 
> Chamorro
> 
> Carolinian
> 
> Cherokee
> *
> *National language English*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no offical language for the US. I am writing in English because thats what the people on this board use. What does that have to do with not trusting white people until they prove themselves worthy of being trusted? Why would I use a language you dont understand? That would be pretty dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answers. You're dismissed.
Click to expand...

I think I will stick around until you prove your point.


----------



## Hossfly

Asclepias said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the question is not useful.     Your theory that  genetic admixture becomes.   COMPLETE   if there is no actual physical bar to migration is -----BULLSHIT.
> 
> now for facts-----genetic admixture in the human species is
> actually so comprehensive-----that the concept of   "race"
> actually makes no sense. -----but racists like you CLING to
> it anyway---------YOU NEED FOR THERE TO BE A WHITE RACE---------just like the islamo Nazis NEED JOOOOOOS.
> Hans Christian Andersen------could very well have carried the genetic material of a few----<gasp>   greeks and maybe some from   <gasp>  NORWAY
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?
> 
> I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
> my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
> that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
> description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
> NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
> even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
> people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF
> KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
> themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I'm getting bent out of shape? There is no official language in the US but thats not really important. You keep on avoiding the question. Why are you doing that? Should be a simple rationale for using the term sub-saharan. Is there a scientific reason people below the Sahara are different from people above it? Looking at your post it seems you are the one getting bent out of shape. You are all over the place capitalizing and not making any sense. It would be much easier and less stressful for you to simply answer the question.  BTW you may want to check your facts. Blumenbach is the person that made up the designation of "white people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the official languages and national language from Wikipedia.
> 
> And BTW, something irosie91 touched upon: You say you don't trust white people and don't believe anything they say until you give it a test drive so why are you speaking and writing in English, a White Man's language? Shouldn't you be communicating in Swahili or Zulu?
> P.S: You come over as one bitter racist.
> 
> 
> *United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flag Great Seal
> 
> Motto:
> "In God we trust" (official)[1][2][3]
> Other traditional mottos  [show]
> Anthem: "The Star-Spangled Banner"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contiguous United States plus Alaska and Hawaii in green
> 
> 
> 
> The United States and its territories
> Capital Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 38°53′N 77°01′W
> Largest city New York City
> 
> 
> 
> 40°43′N 74°00′W
> Official languages None at federal level
> Recognised regional languages
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> English
> 
> Spanish
> 
> Hawaiian
> 
> Samoan
> 
> Chamorro
> 
> Carolinian
> 
> Cherokee
> *
> *National language English*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no offical language for the US. I am writing in English because thats what the people on this board use. What does that have to do with not trusting white people until they prove themselves worthy of being trusted? Why would I use a language you dont understand? That would be pretty dumb.
Click to expand...

 Dumb??  Ngiyaxolisa, kepha angiqondi. Hhayibo, angithandi ukuhumusha!


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way Jesus was black.  He was a Hebrew who lived about 2000 years ago in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah weren't black.  Like I said if you want to see how Jesus looked, take a look at your average middle eastern Jew.
> 
> Again, you are spouting black supremacist racist propaganda.
Click to expand...

If he was Hebrew he was Black. The original Hebrews were Black. There are too many proofs of this in the bible. You dont send a white person to hide among Black people in Egypt. You dont place your white child in the care of the Black princess after the pharoah said he was going to kill all the male white children. You are a good example of why I dont give white historians any credibility. No one is that dumb.


----------



## Asclepias

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?
> 
> I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
> my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
> that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
> description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
> NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
> even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
> people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF
> KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
> themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I'm getting bent out of shape? There is no official language in the US but thats not really important. You keep on avoiding the question. Why are you doing that? Should be a simple rationale for using the term sub-saharan. Is there a scientific reason people below the Sahara are different from people above it? Looking at your post it seems you are the one getting bent out of shape. You are all over the place capitalizing and not making any sense. It would be much easier and less stressful for you to simply answer the question.  BTW you may want to check your facts. Blumenbach is the person that made up the designation of "white people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the official languages and national language from Wikipedia.
> 
> And BTW, something irosie91 touched upon: You say you don't trust white people and don't believe anything they say until you give it a test drive so why are you speaking and writing in English, a White Man's language? Shouldn't you be communicating in Swahili or Zulu?
> P.S: You come over as one bitter racist.
> 
> 
> *United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flag Great Seal
> 
> Motto:
> "In God we trust" (official)[1][2][3]
> Other traditional mottos  [show]
> Anthem: "The Star-Spangled Banner"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contiguous United States plus Alaska and Hawaii in green
> 
> 
> 
> The United States and its territories
> Capital Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 38°53′N 77°01′W
> Largest city New York City
> 
> 
> 
> 40°43′N 74°00′W
> Official languages None at federal level
> Recognised regional languages
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> English
> 
> Spanish
> 
> Hawaiian
> 
> Samoan
> 
> Chamorro
> 
> Carolinian
> 
> Cherokee
> *
> *National language English*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no offical language for the US. I am writing in English because thats what the people on this board use. What does that have to do with not trusting white people until they prove themselves worthy of being trusted? Why would I use a language you dont understand? That would be pretty dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb??  Ngiyaxolisa, kepha angiqondi. Hhayibo, angithandi ukuhumusha!
Click to expand...

Yes dumb. Most people on this board do not understand any African languages. Why would I go to a forum called USMB and expect people to use an African language to communicate? Thats dumb.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?
> 
> I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
> my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
> that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
> description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
> NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
> even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
> people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF
> KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
> themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I'm getting bent out of shape? There is no official language in the US but thats not really important. You keep on avoiding the question. Why are you doing that? Should be a simple rationale for using the term sub-saharan. Is there a scientific reason people below the Sahara are different from people above it? Looking at your post it seems you are the one getting bent out of shape. You are all over the place capitalizing and not making any sense. It would be much easier and less stressful for you to simply answer the question.  BTW you may want to check your facts. Blumenbach is the person that made up the designation of "white people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the official languages and national language from Wikipedia.
> 
> And BTW, something irosie91 touched upon: You say you don't trust white people and don't believe anything they say until you give it a test drive so why are you speaking and writing in English, a White Man's language? Shouldn't you be communicating in Swahili or Zulu?
> P.S: You come over as one bitter racist.
> 
> 
> *United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flag Great Seal
> 
> Motto:
> "In God we trust" (official)[1][2][3]
> Other traditional mottos  [show]
> Anthem: "The Star-Spangled Banner"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contiguous United States plus Alaska and Hawaii in green
> 
> 
> 
> The United States and its territories
> Capital Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 38°53′N 77°01′W
> Largest city New York City
> 
> 
> 
> 40°43′N 74°00′W
> Official languages None at federal level
> Recognised regional languages
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> English
> 
> Spanish
> 
> Hawaiian
> 
> Samoan
> 
> Chamorro
> 
> Carolinian
> 
> Cherokee
> *
> *National language English*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no offical language for the US. I am writing in English because thats what the people on this board use. What does that have to do with not trusting white people until they prove themselves worthy of being trusted? Why would I use a language you dont understand? That would be pretty dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answers. You're dismissed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way Jesus was black.  He was a Hebrew who lived about 2000 years ago in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah weren't black.  Like I said if you want to see how Jesus looked, take a look at your average middle eastern Jew.
> 
> Again, you are spouting black supremacist racist propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he was Hebrew he was Black. The original Hebrews were Black. There are too many proofs of this in the bible. You dont send a white person to hide among Black people in Egypt. You dont place your white child in the care of the Black princess after the pharoah said he was going to kill all the male white children. You are a good example of why I dont give white historians any credibility. No one is that dumb.
Click to expand...


Okay let's try this one more time.  Jesus was a Hebrew living in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah were known to be Semites.  Semites were not black.  

Now, if you by chance have any evidence that the Hebrews were not semites but actually blacks, then go ahead and put that up.  

You are stupid, ignorant, and retarded beyond belief.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way Jesus was black.  He was a Hebrew who lived about 2000 years ago in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah weren't black.  Like I said if you want to see how Jesus looked, take a look at your average middle eastern Jew.
> 
> Again, you are spouting black supremacist racist propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he was Hebrew he was Black. The original Hebrews were Black. There are too many proofs of this in the bible. You dont send a white person to hide among Black people in Egypt. You dont place your white child in the care of the Black princess after the pharoah said he was going to kill all the male white children. You are a good example of why I dont give white historians any credibility. No one is that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay let's try this one more time.  Jesus was a Hebrew living in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah were known to be Semites.  Semites were not black.
> 
> Now, if you by chance have any evidence that the Hebrews were not semites but actually blacks, then go ahead and put that up.
> 
> You are stupid, ignorant, and retarded beyond belief.
Click to expand...

The original Hebrews, Semites were Black. If you by chance have any evidence this is not true please post it. Your typing is not good enough. I want to see proof.

FYI Semite is an Afro-Asiatic language.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
> Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
> greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
> of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
> As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is a  "black person with no white in him"???
> ----the human genome consists of shared DNA thruout the
> whole damned planet.     You are hilarious-----you keep harpting on  ------this or that people has  "black DNA"---
> and then come up with    "black person with no white
> in him"--------do not give up your day job-----genetics is not
> your forte
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
Click to expand...


Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.  

White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way Jesus was black.  He was a Hebrew who lived about 2000 years ago in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah weren't black.  Like I said if you want to see how Jesus looked, take a look at your average middle eastern Jew.
> 
> Again, you are spouting black supremacist racist propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he was Hebrew he was Black. The original Hebrews were Black. There are too many proofs of this in the bible. You dont send a white person to hide among Black people in Egypt. You dont place your white child in the care of the Black princess after the pharoah said he was going to kill all the male white children. You are a good example of why I dont give white historians any credibility. No one is that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay let's try this one more time.  Jesus was a Hebrew living in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah were known to be Semites.  Semites were not black.
> 
> Now, if you by chance have any evidence that the Hebrews were not semites but actually blacks, then go ahead and put that up.
> 
> You are stupid, ignorant, and retarded beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The original Hebrews, Semites were Black. If you by chance have any evidence this is not true please post it. Your typing is not good enough. I want to see proof.
> 
> FYI Semite is an Afro-Asiatic language.
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha.  Semites weren't black.  Go back to school and complete your education.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
> Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
> greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
> of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
> As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is a  "black person with no white in him"???
> ----the human genome consists of shared DNA thruout the
> whole damned planet.     You are hilarious-----you keep harpting on  ------this or that people has  "black DNA"---
> and then come up with    "black person with no white
> in him"--------do not give up your day job-----genetics is not
> your forte
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
Click to expand...

You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.

European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought

"The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record------the  EGYPTIANS WAS BLACK----story is not new------I had a conversation about this topic way back around 1975.    Jesus was black too------really black----black as that velvet cloth upon glorious works of art can be purchased at carnivals
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way Jesus was black.  He was a Hebrew who lived about 2000 years ago in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah weren't black.  Like I said if you want to see how Jesus looked, take a look at your average middle eastern Jew.
> 
> Again, you are spouting black supremacist racist propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he was Hebrew he was Black. The original Hebrews were Black. There are too many proofs of this in the bible. You dont send a white person to hide among Black people in Egypt. You dont place your white child in the care of the Black princess after the pharoah said he was going to kill all the male white children. You are a good example of why I dont give white historians any credibility. No one is that dumb.
Click to expand...


You're forgetting that Moses was a Hebrew semite who were brought into Egypt as slaves by the Egyptians.  So no, Moses wasn't black.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> 
> 
> No way Jesus was black.  He was a Hebrew who lived about 2000 years ago in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah weren't black.  Like I said if you want to see how Jesus looked, take a look at your average middle eastern Jew.
> 
> Again, you are spouting black supremacist racist propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he was Hebrew he was Black. The original Hebrews were Black. There are too many proofs of this in the bible. You dont send a white person to hide among Black people in Egypt. You dont place your white child in the care of the Black princess after the pharoah said he was going to kill all the male white children. You are a good example of why I dont give white historians any credibility. No one is that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay let's try this one more time.  Jesus was a Hebrew living in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah were known to be Semites.  Semites were not black.
> 
> Now, if you by chance have any evidence that the Hebrews were not semites but actually blacks, then go ahead and put that up.
> 
> You are stupid, ignorant, and retarded beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The original Hebrews, Semites were Black. If you by chance have any evidence this is not true please post it. Your typing is not good enough. I want to see proof.
> 
> FYI Semite is an Afro-Asiatic language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.  Semites weren't black.  Go back to school and complete your education.
Click to expand...

Ha ha. You have to do better than that. Go back to school and learn to research. The original Hebrews were Black. Let me know when you have some proof they were white.


----------



## thanatos144

Obama is like his progressive brothers and sister's in that he hates Jews. He hate Israel because he sees them as uppity Jews. This underhanded ploy of his to smear the Israeli PM is a embarrassment.


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way Jesus was black.  He was a Hebrew who lived about 2000 years ago in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah weren't black.  Like I said if you want to see how Jesus looked, take a look at your average middle eastern Jew.
> 
> Again, you are spouting black supremacist racist propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> If he was Hebrew he was Black. The original Hebrews were Black. There are too many proofs of this in the bible. You dont send a white person to hide among Black people in Egypt. You dont place your white child in the care of the Black princess after the pharoah said he was going to kill all the male white children. You are a good example of why I dont give white historians any credibility. No one is that dumb. [emoji23]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay let's try this one more time.  Jesus was a Hebrew living in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah were known to be Semites.  Semites were not black.
> 
> Now, if you by chance have any evidence that the Hebrews were not semites but actually blacks, then go ahead and put that up.
> 
> You are stupid, ignorant, and retarded beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The original Hebrews, Semites were Black. If you by chance have any evidence this is not true please post it. Your typing is not good enough. I want to see proof.
> 
> FYI Semite is an Afro-Asiatic language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.  Semites weren't black.  Go back to school and complete your education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. You have to do better than that. Go back to school and learn to research. The original Hebrews were Black. Let me know when you have some proof they were white.
Click to expand...

Not everything and everyone was black you racist troll


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story is not new. There were numerous people before the advent of DNA that said the ancient Egyptians were Black. Gerald Massey said it and so did Count Volney both who were white people that told the truth.  Even some of the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.. Of course Jesus was Black. How would he be white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way Jesus was black.  He was a Hebrew who lived about 2000 years ago in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah weren't black.  Like I said if you want to see how Jesus looked, take a look at your average middle eastern Jew.
> 
> Again, you are spouting black supremacist racist propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he was Hebrew he was Black. The original Hebrews were Black. There are too many proofs of this in the bible. You dont send a white person to hide among Black people in Egypt. You dont place your white child in the care of the Black princess after the pharoah said he was going to kill all the male white children. You are a good example of why I dont give white historians any credibility. No one is that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're forgetting that Moses was a Hebrew semite who were brought into Egypt as slaves by the Egyptians.  So no, Moses wasn't black.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

Youre not very bright. Moses was born in Egypt and the princess adopted him. If he was white he sure would have been noticed since the Pharaoh was trying to kill all the male Hebrews babies born there. More proof he was Black.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
> Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
> greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
> of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
> As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?
> 
> 
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is a  "black person with no white in him"???
> ----the human genome consists of shared DNA thruout the
> whole damned planet.     You are hilarious-----you keep harpting on  ------this or that people has  "black DNA"---
> and then come up with    "black person with no white
> in him"--------do not give up your day job-----genetics is not
> your forte
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
Click to expand...


Mutations occur naturally as a result of environment, dumbass.  Climate gets cold then the mutation for growing hair occurs, then continues because the survivability increases.

Sorry but your claim that since the oldest fossils are from Africa, then all races are African just doesn't fly.  Maybe in those black supremacist nation of Islam gatherings. But not in the real world.


----------



## Roudy

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he was Hebrew he was Black. The original Hebrews were Black. There are too many proofs of this in the bible. You dont send a white person to hide among Black people in Egypt. You dont place your white child in the care of the Black princess after the pharoah said he was going to kill all the male white children. You are a good example of why I dont give white historians any credibility. No one is that dumb. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay let's try this one more time.  Jesus was a Hebrew living in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah were known to be Semites.  Semites were not black.
> 
> Now, if you by chance have any evidence that the Hebrews were not semites but actually blacks, then go ahead and put that up.
> 
> You are stupid, ignorant, and retarded beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The original Hebrews, Semites were Black. If you by chance have any evidence this is not true please post it. Your typing is not good enough. I want to see proof.
> 
> FYI Semite is an Afro-Asiatic language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.  Semites weren't black.  Go back to school and complete your education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. You have to do better than that. Go back to school and learn to research. The original Hebrews were Black. Let me know when you have some proof they were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything and everyone was black you racist troll
Click to expand...

This idiot thinks that since the oldest fossils found have been in Africa, then we're all black.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Semitic.  That means he looked a lot like today's middle eastern Jews. He wasn't black, that's for sure. And he certainly wasn't "white" but he could have had light hair and light eyes, as there are plenty of middle eastern Jews with those features. Sorry to burst your black supremacist racist bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way Jesus was black.  He was a Hebrew who lived about 2000 years ago in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah weren't black.  Like I said if you want to see how Jesus looked, take a look at your average middle eastern Jew.
> 
> Again, you are spouting black supremacist racist propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he was Hebrew he was Black. The original Hebrews were Black. There are too many proofs of this in the bible. You dont send a white person to hide among Black people in Egypt. You dont place your white child in the care of the Black princess after the pharoah said he was going to kill all the male white children. You are a good example of why I dont give white historians any credibility. No one is that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're forgetting that Moses was a Hebrew semite who were brought into Egypt as slaves by the Egyptians.  So no, Moses wasn't black.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not very bright. Moses was born in Egypt and the princess adopted him. If he was white he sure would have been noticed since the Pharaoh was trying to kill all the male Hebrews babies born there. More proof he was Black.
Click to expand...

Yeah, ADOPTED, asswipe.  He found out he was of the same Hebrew race that the Egyptians had conquered and brought in as slaves.  Duh...you are dumber than a doorknob.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is a  "black person with no white in him"???
> ----the human genome consists of shared DNA thruout the
> whole damned planet.     You are hilarious-----you keep harpting on  ------this or that people has  "black DNA"---
> and then come up with    "black person with no white
> in him"--------do not give up your day job-----genetics is not
> your forte
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mutations occur naturally as a result of environment, dumbass.  Climate gets cold then the mutation for growing hair occurs, then continues because the survivability increases.
> 
> Sorry but your claim that since the oldest fossils are from Africa, then all races are African just doesn't fly.  Maybe in those black supremacist nation of Islam gatherings. But not in the real world.
Click to expand...

Make up your mind. You just got through saying "White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation"". Are you that angry about the lesson I am giving you? I didnt make the claim you say I did. That is true that the oldest known remains of homo sapiens have been found in Africa. What we do know is that all DNA stems from central Africa. You keep on giving away the fact you dont know much about anything. Before you try to converse with me on this subject I would suggest you at least get the basics down.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thats not what it means. He was Black and thats for sure. He didnt have light hair and light eyes because those things would have caused him issues in the heat of the area. You are getting them confused with the european jews who are not the orginal Hebrews.
> 
> 
> 
> No way Jesus was black.  He was a Hebrew who lived about 2000 years ago in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah weren't black.  Like I said if you want to see how Jesus looked, take a look at your average middle eastern Jew.
> 
> Again, you are spouting black supremacist racist propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he was Hebrew he was Black. The original Hebrews were Black. There are too many proofs of this in the bible. You dont send a white person to hide among Black people in Egypt. You dont place your white child in the care of the Black princess after the pharoah said he was going to kill all the male white children. You are a good example of why I dont give white historians any credibility. No one is that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're forgetting that Moses was a Hebrew semite who were brought into Egypt as slaves by the Egyptians.  So no, Moses wasn't black.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not very bright. Moses was born in Egypt and the princess adopted him. If he was white he sure would have been noticed since the Pharaoh was trying to kill all the male Hebrews babies born there. More proof he was Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ADOPTED, asswipe.  He found out he was of the same Hebrew race that the Egyptians had conquered and brought in as slaves.  Duh...you are dumber than a doorknob.
Click to expand...

You havent explained how a white kid that was targeted for death was not noticed in the very same house as the Pharaoh that wanted to kill him. There was no physical difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews because both of them were Black.


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is a  "black person with no white in him"???
> ----the human genome consists of shared DNA thruout the
> whole damned planet.     You are hilarious-----you keep harpting on  ------this or that people has  "black DNA"---
> and then come up with    "black person with no white
> in him"--------do not give up your day job-----genetics is not
> your forte
> 
> 
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mutations occur naturally as a result of environment, dumbass.  Climate gets cold then the mutation for growing hair occurs, then continues because the survivability increases.
> 
> Sorry but your claim that since the oldest fossils are from Africa, then all races are African just doesn't fly.  Maybe in those black supremacist nation of Islam gatherings. But not in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind. You just got through saying "White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation"". Are you that angry about the lesson I am giving you? I didnt make the claim you say I did. That is true that the oldest known remains of homo sapiens have been found in Africa. What we do know is that all DNA stems from central Africa. You keep on giving away the fact you dont much about anything. Before you try to converse with me on this subject I would suggest you at least get the basics down.
Click to expand...

You racists are not to bright. Must come with myopic view of everything being about color.


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he was Hebrew he was Black. The original Hebrews were Black. There are too many proofs of this in the bible. You dont send a white person to hide among Black people in Egypt. You dont place your white child in the care of the Black princess after the pharoah said he was going to kill all the male white children. You are a good example of why I dont give white historians any credibility. No one is that dumb. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay let's try this one more time.  Jesus was a Hebrew living in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah were known to be Semites.  Semites were not black.
> 
> Now, if you by chance have any evidence that the Hebrews were not semites but actually blacks, then go ahead and put that up.
> 
> You are stupid, ignorant, and retarded beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The original Hebrews, Semites were Black. If you by chance have any evidence this is not true please post it. Your typing is not good enough. I want to see proof.
> 
> FYI Semite is an Afro-Asiatic language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.  Semites weren't black.  Go back to school and complete your education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. You have to do better than that. Go back to school and learn to research. The original Hebrews were Black. Let me know when you have some proof they were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything and everyone was black you racist troll
Click to expand...

People were Black for thousands of years until mutations starting changing them. Pick up a book. Not a white boy book a real book and expand your mind.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the question is not useful.     Your theory that  genetic admixture becomes.   COMPLETE   if there is no actual physical bar to migration is -----BULLSHIT.
> 
> now for facts-----genetic admixture in the human species is
> actually so comprehensive-----that the concept of   "race"
> actually makes no sense. -----but racists like you CLING to
> it anyway---------YOU NEED FOR THERE TO BE A WHITE RACE---------just like the islamo Nazis NEED JOOOOOOS.
> Hans Christian Andersen------could very well have carried the genetic material of a few----<gasp>   greeks and maybe some from   <gasp>  NORWAY
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?
> 
> I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
> my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
> that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
> description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
> NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
> even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
> people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF
> KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
> themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I'm getting bent out of shape? There is no official language in the US but thats not really important. You keep on avoiding the question. Why are you doing that? Should be a simple rationale for using the term sub-saharan. Is there a scientific reason people below the Sahara are different from people above it? Looking at your post it seems you are the one getting bent out of shape. You are all over the place capitalizing and not making any sense. It would be much easier and less stressful for you to simply answer the question.  BTW you may want to check your facts. Blumenbach is the person that made up the designation of "white people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the official languages and national language from Wikipedia.
> 
> And BTW, something irosie91 touched upon: You say you don't trust white people and don't believe anything they say until you give it a test drive so why are you speaking and writing in English, a White Man's language? Shouldn't you be communicating in Swahili or Zulu?
> P.S: You come over as one bitter racist.
> 
> 
> *United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flag Great Seal
> 
> Motto:
> "In God we trust" (official)[1][2][3]
> Other traditional mottos  [show]
> Anthem: "The Star-Spangled Banner"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contiguous United States plus Alaska and Hawaii in green
> 
> 
> 
> The United States and its territories
> Capital Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 38°53′N 77°01′W
> Largest city New York City
> 
> 
> 
> 40°43′N 74°00′W
> Official languages None at federal level
> Recognised regional languages
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> English
> 
> Spanish
> 
> Hawaiian
> 
> Samoan
> 
> Chamorro
> 
> Carolinian
> 
> Cherokee
> *
> *National language English*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no offical language for the US. I am writing in English because thats what the people on this board use. What does that have to do with not trusting white people until they prove themselves worthy of being trusted? Why would I use a language you dont understand? That would be pretty dumb.
Click to expand...


English is the official language of the USA and a lingua franca in the WHOLE WORLD.      English is the only language I know but I know enough of a few others to


Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is a  "black person with no white in him"???
> ----the human genome consists of shared DNA thruout the
> whole damned planet.     You are hilarious-----you keep harpting on  ------this or that people has  "black DNA"---
> and then come up with    "black person with no white
> in him"--------do not give up your day job-----genetics is not
> your forte
> 
> 
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mutations occur naturally as a result of environment, dumbass.  Climate gets cold then the mutation for growing hair occurs, then continues because the survivability increases.
> 
> Sorry but your claim that since the oldest fossils are from Africa, then all races are African just doesn't fly.  Maybe in those black supremacist nation of Islam gatherings. But not in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind. You just got through saying "White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation"". Are you that angry about the lesson I am giving you? I didnt make the claim you say I did. That is true that the oldest known remains of homo sapiens have been found in Africa. What we do know is that all DNA stems from central Africa. You keep on giving away the fact you dont know much about anything. Before you try to converse with me on this subject I would suggest you at least get the basics down.
Click to expand...


you did not say anything -----all adaptations to environment
are the result of random mutations ------that is the INTERPLAY that results in evolution


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you if the question was useful. I asked you what was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from inhabiting North Africa? The reason I asked is because you used the term sub-saharan. Thats a term that mystifies me as there was nothing to keep Black people from living in North Africa. Why the distinction?
> 
> I dont need for there to be white people. White people made that distinction when they made up the term. Dont blame me for what your people did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
> my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
> that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
> description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
> NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
> even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
> people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF
> KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
> themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I'm getting bent out of shape? There is no official language in the US but thats not really important. You keep on avoiding the question. Why are you doing that? Should be a simple rationale for using the term sub-saharan. Is there a scientific reason people below the Sahara are different from people above it? Looking at your post it seems you are the one getting bent out of shape. You are all over the place capitalizing and not making any sense. It would be much easier and less stressful for you to simply answer the question.  BTW you may want to check your facts. Blumenbach is the person that made up the designation of "white people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the official languages and national language from Wikipedia.
> 
> And BTW, something irosie91 touched upon: You say you don't trust white people and don't believe anything they say until you give it a test drive so why are you speaking and writing in English, a White Man's language? Shouldn't you be communicating in Swahili or Zulu?
> P.S: You come over as one bitter racist.
> 
> 
> *United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flag Great Seal
> 
> Motto:
> "In God we trust" (official)[1][2][3]
> Other traditional mottos  [show]
> Anthem: "The Star-Spangled Banner"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contiguous United States plus Alaska and Hawaii in green
> 
> 
> 
> The United States and its territories
> Capital Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 38°53′N 77°01′W
> Largest city New York City
> 
> 
> 
> 40°43′N 74°00′W
> Official languages None at federal level
> Recognised regional languages
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> English
> 
> Spanish
> 
> Hawaiian
> 
> Samoan
> 
> Chamorro
> 
> Carolinian
> 
> Cherokee
> *
> *National language English*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no offical language for the US. I am writing in English because thats what the people on this board use. What does that have to do with not trusting white people until they prove themselves worthy of being trusted? Why would I use a language you dont understand? That would be pretty dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English is the official language of the USA and a lingua franca in the WHOLE WORLD.      English is the only language I know but I know enough of a few others to
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mutations occur naturally as a result of environment, dumbass.  Climate gets cold then the mutation for growing hair occurs, then continues because the survivability increases.
> 
> Sorry but your claim that since the oldest fossils are from Africa, then all races are African just doesn't fly.  Maybe in those black supremacist nation of Islam gatherings. But not in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind. You just got through saying "White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation"". Are you that angry about the lesson I am giving you? I didnt make the claim you say I did. That is true that the oldest known remains of homo sapiens have been found in Africa. What we do know is that all DNA stems from central Africa. You keep on giving away the fact you dont know much about anything. Before you try to converse with me on this subject I would suggest you at least get the basics down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did not say anything -----all adaptations to environment
> are the result of random mutations ------that is the INTERPLAY that results in evolution
Click to expand...


English is not the official language of the US. You guys cant possibly be this uninformed.

I agree that some mutations are an adaptation to environment. Your boy Roudy said specifically they were not mutations. Take that up with him.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay let's try this one more time.  Jesus was a Hebrew living in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah were known to be Semites.  Semites were not black.
> 
> Now, if you by chance have any evidence that the Hebrews were not semites but actually blacks, then go ahead and put that up.
> 
> You are stupid, ignorant, and retarded beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> The original Hebrews, Semites were Black. If you by chance have any evidence this is not true please post it. Your typing is not good enough. I want to see proof.
> 
> FYI Semite is an Afro-Asiatic language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.  Semites weren't black.  Go back to school and complete your education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. You have to do better than that. Go back to school and learn to research. The original Hebrews were Black. Let me know when you have some proof they were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything and everyone was black you racist troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were Black for thousands of years until mutations starting changing them. Pick up a book. Not a white boy book a real book and expand your mind.
Click to expand...


what thousands of years were those?        300,000 years ago ----NEANDERTHALS----were black?     ok       and in the view of some idiot racists SUDDENLY in about 2000 years lots of people turned white?          Do not give up you day job ----you will never make it in the field of genetics


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> now you are getting all bent out of shape because English is the language of  the  USA----and has become a  LINGUA FRANCA  over the past ---couple of centuries     "MY PEOPLE"-----sheeeesh-----your fellow islamo Nazis insist
> my language is  Yiddish.      YOU are using English-----so ---
> that term  "white"  must come from YOUR people.    As to
> description of persons based on color-------the really racist term is     ABED    for sub-Saharan people------invented by
> NORTH AFRICAN PEOPLE----of the kind now called  "arabs"
> even though they are not actually arabs----some of the
> people called   "arabs"   are the   BLACK PEOPLE OF
> KMT       ------watta paradox-------KMT people call
> themselves      ABED----and sell themselves to greeks
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I'm getting bent out of shape? There is no official language in the US but thats not really important. You keep on avoiding the question. Why are you doing that? Should be a simple rationale for using the term sub-saharan. Is there a scientific reason people below the Sahara are different from people above it? Looking at your post it seems you are the one getting bent out of shape. You are all over the place capitalizing and not making any sense. It would be much easier and less stressful for you to simply answer the question.  BTW you may want to check your facts. Blumenbach is the person that made up the designation of "white people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the official languages and national language from Wikipedia.
> 
> And BTW, something irosie91 touched upon: You say you don't trust white people and don't believe anything they say until you give it a test drive so why are you speaking and writing in English, a White Man's language? Shouldn't you be communicating in Swahili or Zulu?
> P.S: You come over as one bitter racist.
> 
> 
> *United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flag Great Seal
> 
> Motto:
> "In God we trust" (official)[1][2][3]
> Other traditional mottos  [show]
> Anthem: "The Star-Spangled Banner"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contiguous United States plus Alaska and Hawaii in green
> 
> 
> 
> The United States and its territories
> Capital Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 38°53′N 77°01′W
> Largest city New York City
> 
> 
> 
> 40°43′N 74°00′W
> Official languages None at federal level
> Recognised regional languages
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> English
> 
> Spanish
> 
> Hawaiian
> 
> Samoan
> 
> Chamorro
> 
> Carolinian
> 
> Cherokee
> *
> *National language English*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no offical language for the US. I am writing in English because thats what the people on this board use. What does that have to do with not trusting white people until they prove themselves worthy of being trusted? Why would I use a language you dont understand? That would be pretty dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English is the official language of the USA and a lingua franca in the WHOLE WORLD.      English is the only language I know but I know enough of a few others to
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mutations occur naturally as a result of environment, dumbass.  Climate gets cold then the mutation for growing hair occurs, then continues because the survivability increases.
> 
> Sorry but your claim that since the oldest fossils are from Africa, then all races are African just doesn't fly.  Maybe in those black supremacist nation of Islam gatherings. But not in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind. You just got through saying "White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation"". Are you that angry about the lesson I am giving you? I didnt make the claim you say I did. That is true that the oldest known remains of homo sapiens have been found in Africa. What we do know is that all DNA stems from central Africa. You keep on giving away the fact you dont know much about anything. Before you try to converse with me on this subject I would suggest you at least get the basics down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did not say anything -----all adaptations to environment
> are the result of random mutations ------that is the INTERPLAY that results in evolution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English is not the official language of the US. You guys cant possibly this uninformed.
> 
> I agree that some mutations are an adaptation to environment. Your boy Roudy said specifically they were not mutations. Take that up with him.
Click to expand...


No mutations are an adaptation to environment----
the views of  LAMARCK   were debunked   LONG AGO---
sheeesh------now you are into  Lamarck-----was he black too?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry    As....      Jews is literate and have been literate as an actual GENERAL rule for the past  2500 years -------and very descriptive.     Lots of the jews from the northern part of
> Israel were sorta blondish-----probably a bit mixed with the
> greeks of  ASSYRIA    (make that present Syria north Iraq)--of the PHONECIAN   appendage.   Phonecians were seafaring people all over the Mediterranean---and no----they were not black in the subsaharan sense of black   In ancient writings their hair was sometimes described as the color of sand which indicated-----blond.      so sorry------whites do not die
> of being "white"   in  hot weather.  -----northern Israel is not all that hot-------damn chilly in Jerusalem-----it snowed recently.
> As I recall----the humidity near the kineret was deadly.   You like humidity?
> 
> 
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is a  "black person with no white in him"???
> ----the human genome consists of shared DNA thruout the
> whole damned planet.     You are hilarious-----you keep harpting on  ------this or that people has  "black DNA"---
> and then come up with    "black person with no white
> in him"--------do not give up your day job-----genetics is not
> your forte
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
Click to expand...


You are truly pathetic! Ha ha ha.

*Neanderthal*

*Origin*
The first humans with proto-Neanderthal traits are believed to have existed in Eurasia as early as 350,000 - 600,000 years ago with the first "true Neanderthals" appearing between 200,000 and 250,000 years ago.The exact date of their extinction had been disputed. However, in 2014, Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in Europe between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent. This was based on improved radiocarbon dating of materials from 40 sites in Western Europe.

*Comparison of the DNA of Neanderthals and Homo sapiens suggests that they diverged from a common ancestor between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago. This ancestor was probably Homo heidelbergensis. Heidelbergensis originated between 800,000 and 1,300,000 years ago, and continued until about 200,000 years ago. It ranged over Eastern and South Africa, Europe and Western Asia. Between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago the African branch is thought to have started evolving towards modern humans and the Eurasian branch towards Neanderthals. Scientists do not agree when Neanderthals can first be recognised in the fossil record, with dates ranging between 200,000 and 300,000 years BP.*

*Discovery*
Neander Valley site



The site of Kleine Feldhofer Grottewhere the type specimen was unearthed by miners in the 19th century.



Location of Neander Valley, Germany, with the modern federal state of North Rhine-Westphalia highlighted.

*Neanderthal skulls were first discovered in Engis Caves (fr), in what is now Belgium (1829) by Philippe-Charles Schmerling and in Forbes' Quarry*, Gibraltar, dubbed Gibraltar 1 (1848), both prior to the type specimen discovery in a limestone quarry of the Neander Valley in Erkrath near Düsseldorf in August 1856, three years before Charles Darwin's _On the Origin of Species_ was published.

The type specimen, dubbed Neanderthal 1, consisted of a skull cap, two femora, three bones from the right arm, two from the left arm, part of the left ilium, fragments of a scapula, and ribs. The workers who recovered this material originally thought it to be the remains of a bear. They gave the material to amateur naturalist Johann Carl Fuhlrott, who turned the fossils over to anatomist Hermann Schaaffhausen.

To date, the bones of over 400 Neanderthals have been found.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original Hebrews, Semites were Black. If you by chance have any evidence this is not true please post it. Your typing is not good enough. I want to see proof.
> 
> FYI Semite is an Afro-Asiatic language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.  Semites weren't black.  Go back to school and complete your education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. You have to do better than that. Go back to school and learn to research. The original Hebrews were Black. Let me know when you have some proof they were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything and everyone was black you racist troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were Black for thousands of years until mutations starting changing them. Pick up a book. Not a white boy book a real book and expand your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what thousands of years were those?        300,000 years ago ----NEANDERTHALS----were black?     ok       and in the view of some idiot racists SUDDENLY in about 2000 years lots of people turned white?          Do not give up you day job ----you will never make it in the field of genetics
Click to expand...

This is what happens when an uneducated moron starts talking "science".  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original Hebrews, Semites were Black. If you by chance have any evidence this is not true please post it. Your typing is not good enough. I want to see proof.
> 
> FYI Semite is an Afro-Asiatic language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.  Semites weren't black.  Go back to school and complete your education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. You have to do better than that. Go back to school and learn to research. The original Hebrews were Black. Let me know when you have some proof they were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything and everyone was black you racist troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were Black for thousands of years until mutations starting changing them. Pick up a book. Not a white boy book a real book and expand your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what thousands of years were those?        300,000 years ago ----NEANDERTHALS----were black?     ok       and in the view of some idiot racists SUDDENLY in about 2000 years lots of people turned white?          Do not give up you day job ----you will never make it in the field of genetics
Click to expand...

Neanderthals were not homo sapiens. Thats why they are not considered modern humans. I thought everyone knew that? Its not in the view of racists that 7K years ago white people started turning white. Its science as I posted.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blond does not equal white. There are Black people with no white in them that have blond hair. Phoenician is the Greek name for the Canaanites. They came out of what is now Iraq and settled colonies in North Africa. They were also Black people. I asked this before. What exactly was it that kept Black people from below the Sahara from living in North Africa? No one seems to be able to answer this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is a  "black person with no white in him"???
> ----the human genome consists of shared DNA thruout the
> whole damned planet.     You are hilarious-----you keep harpting on  ------this or that people has  "black DNA"---
> and then come up with    "black person with no white
> in him"--------do not give up your day job-----genetics is not
> your forte
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly pathetic! Ha ha ha.
> 
> *Neanderthal*
> 
> *Origin*
> The first humans with proto-Neanderthal traits are believed to have existed in Eurasia as early as 350,000 - 600,000 years ago with the first "true Neanderthals" appearing between 200,000 and 250,000 years ago.The exact date of their extinction had been disputed. However, in 2014, Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in Europe between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent. This was based on improved radiocarbon dating of materials from 40 sites in Western Europe.
> 
> *Comparison of the DNA of Neanderthals and Homo sapiens suggests that they diverged from a common ancestor between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago. This ancestor was probably Homo heidelbergensis. Heidelbergensis originated between 800,000 and 1,300,000 years ago, and continued until about 200,000 years ago. It ranged over Eastern and South Africa, Europe and Western Asia. Between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago the African branch is thought to have started evolving towards modern humans and the Eurasian branch towards Neanderthals. Scientists do not agree when Neanderthals can first be recognised in the fossil record, with dates ranging between 200,000 and 300,000 years BP.*
> 
> *Discovery*
> Neander Valley site
> 
> 
> 
> The site of Kleine Feldhofer Grottewhere the type specimen was unearthed by miners in the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Location of Neander Valley, Germany, with the modern federal state of North Rhine-Westphalia highlighted.
> 
> *Neanderthal skulls were first discovered in Engis Caves (fr), in what is now Belgium (1829) by Philippe-Charles Schmerling and in Forbes' Quarry*, Gibraltar, dubbed Gibraltar 1 (1848), both prior to the type specimen discovery in a limestone quarry of the Neander Valley in Erkrath near Düsseldorf in August 1856, three years before Charles Darwin's _On the Origin of Species_ was published.
> 
> The type specimen, dubbed Neanderthal 1, consisted of a skull cap, two femora, three bones from the right arm, two from the left arm, part of the left ilium, fragments of a scapula, and ribs. The workers who recovered this material originally thought it to be the remains of a bear. They gave the material to amateur naturalist Johann Carl Fuhlrott, who turned the fossils over to anatomist Hermann Schaaffhausen.
> 
> To date, the bones of over 400 Neanderthals have been found.
Click to expand...

If I were you I would stop embarrassing myself. You must not have seen where Neanderthals are not homo sapiens. They are an earlier form of human that died out. after interbreeding with european homo sapiens. Thats why Asians and whites have some of their DNA but Africans dont.


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is a  "black person with no white in him"???
> ----the human genome consists of shared DNA thruout the
> whole damned planet.     You are hilarious-----you keep harpting on  ------this or that people has  "black DNA"---
> and then come up with    "black person with no white
> in him"--------do not give up your day job-----genetics is not
> your forte
> 
> 
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly pathetic! Ha ha ha.
> 
> *Neanderthal*
> 
> *Origin*
> The first humans with proto-Neanderthal traits are believed to have existed in Eurasia as early as 350,000 - 600,000 years ago with the first "true Neanderthals" appearing between 200,000 and 250,000 years ago.The exact date of their extinction had been disputed. However, in 2014, Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in Europe between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent. This was based on improved radiocarbon dating of materials from 40 sites in Western Europe.
> 
> *Comparison of the DNA of Neanderthals and Homo sapiens suggests that they diverged from a common ancestor between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago. This ancestor was probably Homo heidelbergensis. Heidelbergensis originated between 800,000 and 1,300,000 years ago, and continued until about 200,000 years ago. It ranged over Eastern and South Africa, Europe and Western Asia. Between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago the African branch is thought to have started evolving towards modern humans and the Eurasian branch towards Neanderthals. Scientists do not agree when Neanderthals can first be recognised in the fossil record, with dates ranging between 200,000 and 300,000 years BP.*
> 
> *Discovery*
> Neander Valley site
> 
> 
> 
> The site of Kleine Feldhofer Grottewhere the type specimen was unearthed by miners in the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Location of Neander Valley, Germany, with the modern federal state of North Rhine-Westphalia highlighted.
> 
> *Neanderthal skulls were first discovered in Engis Caves (fr), in what is now Belgium (1829) by Philippe-Charles Schmerling and in Forbes' Quarry*, Gibraltar, dubbed Gibraltar 1 (1848), both prior to the type specimen discovery in a limestone quarry of the Neander Valley in Erkrath near Düsseldorf in August 1856, three years before Charles Darwin's _On the Origin of Species_ was published.
> 
> The type specimen, dubbed Neanderthal 1, consisted of a skull cap, two femora, three bones from the right arm, two from the left arm, part of the left ilium, fragments of a scapula, and ribs. The workers who recovered this material originally thought it to be the remains of a bear. They gave the material to amateur naturalist Johann Carl Fuhlrott, who turned the fossils over to anatomist Hermann Schaaffhausen.
> 
> To date, the bones of over 400 Neanderthals have been found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you I would stop embarrassing myself. You must not have seen where Neanderthals are not homo sapiens. They are an earlier form of human that died out. after interbreeding with european homo sapiens. Thats why Asians and whites have some of their DNA but Africans dont.
Click to expand...

Idiot racist you are not worth talking to in this thread. So your derailment of this thread with your ignorance will be ignored by me.


----------



## thanatos144

Now about Obama's scumbag move to slime Israeli elections. I think this will be good for Benjamin


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly pathetic! Ha ha ha.
> 
> *Neanderthal*
> 
> *Origin*
> The first humans with proto-Neanderthal traits are believed to have existed in Eurasia as early as 350,000 - 600,000 years ago with the first "true Neanderthals" appearing between 200,000 and 250,000 years ago.The exact date of their extinction had been disputed. However, in 2014, Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in Europe between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent. This was based on improved radiocarbon dating of materials from 40 sites in Western Europe.
> 
> *Comparison of the DNA of Neanderthals and Homo sapiens suggests that they diverged from a common ancestor between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago. This ancestor was probably Homo heidelbergensis. Heidelbergensis originated between 800,000 and 1,300,000 years ago, and continued until about 200,000 years ago. It ranged over Eastern and South Africa, Europe and Western Asia. Between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago the African branch is thought to have started evolving towards modern humans and the Eurasian branch towards Neanderthals. Scientists do not agree when Neanderthals can first be recognised in the fossil record, with dates ranging between 200,000 and 300,000 years BP.*
> 
> *Discovery*
> Neander Valley site
> 
> 
> 
> The site of Kleine Feldhofer Grottewhere the type specimen was unearthed by miners in the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Location of Neander Valley, Germany, with the modern federal state of North Rhine-Westphalia highlighted.
> 
> *Neanderthal skulls were first discovered in Engis Caves (fr), in what is now Belgium (1829) by Philippe-Charles Schmerling and in Forbes' Quarry*, Gibraltar, dubbed Gibraltar 1 (1848), both prior to the type specimen discovery in a limestone quarry of the Neander Valley in Erkrath near Düsseldorf in August 1856, three years before Charles Darwin's _On the Origin of Species_ was published.
> 
> The type specimen, dubbed Neanderthal 1, consisted of a skull cap, two femora, three bones from the right arm, two from the left arm, part of the left ilium, fragments of a scapula, and ribs. The workers who recovered this material originally thought it to be the remains of a bear. They gave the material to amateur naturalist Johann Carl Fuhlrott, who turned the fossils over to anatomist Hermann Schaaffhausen.
> 
> To date, the bones of over 400 Neanderthals have been found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you I would stop embarrassing myself. You must not have seen where Neanderthals are not homo sapiens. They are an earlier form of human that died out. after interbreeding with european homo sapiens. Thats why Asians and whites have some of their DNA but Africans dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot racist you are not worth talking to in this thread. So your derailment of this thread with your ignorance will be ignored by me.
Click to expand...

You sound very emotional. Its probably best you dont butt in on debates you are not qualified for and dont know the history of. Please do ignore me as you have brought nothing but tender emotions to this thread.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.  Semites weren't black.  Go back to school and complete your education.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha. You have to do better than that. Go back to school and learn to research. The original Hebrews were Black. Let me know when you have some proof they were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything and everyone was black you racist troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were Black for thousands of years until mutations starting changing them. Pick up a book. Not a white boy book a real book and expand your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what thousands of years were those?        300,000 years ago ----NEANDERTHALS----were black?     ok       and in the view of some idiot racists SUDDENLY in about 2000 years lots of people turned white?          Do not give up you day job ----you will never make it in the field of genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neanderthals were not homo sapiens. Thats why they are considered modern humans. I thought everyone knew that? Its not in the view of racists that 7K years ago white people started turning white. Its science as I posted.
Click to expand...


when did you post science?      I will clue you in-----evolution takes a long time ----homosapien comes from the same root
as does Neanderthal which according to you is  BLACK making Neanderthal black-----Neanderthal became extinct about 40 thousand years ago in Europe----where Homosapien had already showed up------40,000 years ago Europe was full of   "black" homosapiens who suddenly ----ABRUPTLY started turning white in Belgium????    Moses was about 5000 years ago------not 40,000 years ago.       there was 5000 years ago a Europe full of whites and thruout the Mediterranean area including north Africa.      ---and Greece
and ------PHONECIANS who are far more related to
Hebrews than are black subsaharans----for thousands of
years

your concept of population genetics and just how evolution comes about is--------something like the mickeymouse version


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jroc said:


> The liar and chief strikes again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Senior Israeli says 'friends don't act like this' after Mossad Head denies US claim that he opposed Iran sanctions in talk with senators.*
> 
> 
> A senior Israeli official delivered an uncommonly harsh attack on US President Barack Obama's administration Thursday evening, following theAmerican report that alleged that Mossad Head Tamir Pardo had warned US senators against further Iran sanctions, in contradiction of Israel's official stance.
> 
> 
> "The fraudulent claims against the Mossad Head were raised by theAmericans yesterday, despite a message that had been transmitted to them on Tuesday by Intelligence Minister [Yuval] Steintz,” the senior Israeli source told _Channel 2_ news.
> 
> 
> He added that Israel had gone over the minutes of the meeting between Pardo and the delegation of senators, and that Pardo had not said what was attributed to him.
> 
> 
> 
> "Leaking the Mossad Head's statements, even if they had not been falsified, is a serious breach of all the rules,” the senior source added. “Friends do not behave like this. Information from a secret meeting must not leak out.”
> 
> Pardo denied on Thursday the report – which was carried by _Bloomberg_ news – claiming that the Mossad disagrees with Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu about the need to press new sanctions on Iran
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The report said that Mossad officials advised US senators who were visiting Israel recently to hold off on further Iran sanctions, saying that they would hamper, not help, efforts to persuade Iran to give up or allow full international supervision of its nuclear program.
> 
> 
> 
> "The Head of Mossad did not say that he opposes additional sanctions on Iran,” said the spy agency Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> "Mossad Head Tamir Pardo met on January 19, 2015, with a delegation of US senators,” Mossad said in a statement. “The meeting was held at the request of the senators and with the prime minister's approval. At the meeting, the Head of Mossad stressed the extraordinary effectiveness of the sanctions that have been placed on Iran for several years in bringing Iran to the negotiating table*.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
Click to expand...


He has some nerve.  Doesn't he?  I suppose he is still upset that Bibi didn't ask to meet with him when he comes to give his speech to Congress at their invitation.  ( in March ) He doesn't handle rejection very well.  Does he?

Does anyone know the exact date Bibi will be over here?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha. You have to do better than that. Go back to school and learn to research. The original Hebrews were Black. Let me know when you have some proof they were white.
> 
> 
> 
> Not everything and everyone was black you racist troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were Black for thousands of years until mutations starting changing them. Pick up a book. Not a white boy book a real book and expand your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what thousands of years were those?        300,000 years ago ----NEANDERTHALS----were black?     ok       and in the view of some idiot racists SUDDENLY in about 2000 years lots of people turned white?          Do not give up you day job ----you will never make it in the field of genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neanderthals were not homo sapiens. Thats why they are considered modern humans. I thought everyone knew that? Its not in the view of racists that 7K years ago white people started turning white. Its science as I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did you post science?      I will clue you in-----evolution takes a long time ----homosapien comes from the same root
> as does Neanderthal which according to you is  BLACK making Neanderthal black-----Neanderthal became extinct about 40 thousand years ago in Europe----where Homosapien had already showed up------40,000 years ago Europe was full of   "black" homosapiens who suddenly ----ABRUPTLY started turning white in Belgium????    Moses was about 5000 years ago------not 40,000 years ago.       there was 5000 years ago a Europe full of whites and thruout the Mediterranean area including north Africa.      ---and Greece
> and ------PHONECIANS who are far more related to
> Hebrews than are black subsaharans----for thousands of
> years
> 
> your concept of population genetics and just how evolution comes about is--------something like the mickeymouse version
Click to expand...

You must have ignored the post. Go back and look for it. You cant clue me in because its obvious you dont have a clue. Evolution can take a long time but it can also be sudden. What point you were trying to make with that is not apparent. No Black homo sapiens does not make neanderthal Black. Were you got that absurd idea is something you need to explain.  I told you there were no white people in europe until about 7K years ago. You evidently havent read the link I posted so thats your bad. 7K years ago the mutation for white skin turned the people in europe white. If you want to call it abruptly be my guest. I never said Moses was 40K years ago. You are making a lot of assumptions. If you read more carefully you wouldnt make mistakes and attribute things to me I never said.


----------



## irosie91

oh ok ----I will take a look at your link at a sudden mutation that turned all the people of Europe white a mere 7000 years ago.   A GROUP mutation        probably mediated by   an   ET


----------



## irosie91

what is the number of the post with the sudden continental white mutation that affected thousands of people simultaneously?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> oh ok ----I will take a look at your link at a sudden mutation that turned all the people of Europe white a mere 7000 years ago.   A GROUP mutation        probably mediated by   an   ET


When people start getting ridiculous in the absence of providing proof it tells me they dont have anything to support their argument and are trying to distract from the point.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> what is the number of the post with the sudden continental white mutation that affected thousands of people simultaneously?


No such post. You are stalling and attempting to deflect.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the number of the post with the sudden continental white mutation that affected thousands of people simultaneously?
> 
> 
> 
> No such post. You are stalling and attempting to deflect.
Click to expand...


what is the link that describes your theory----whatever it is ---of the mutation that makes people  "white"???? ------I am not deflecting---I am very interested in genetics.    You are absolutely right in
your statement that there is a mutation that affects the function of melanocytes.    In fact "white people"  have more melanocytes
than do  sub-Saharan blacks and also have more of the system that makes vitamin D out of sunlight.  Is that not interesting?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is a  "black person with no white in him"???
> ----the human genome consists of shared DNA thruout the
> whole damned planet.     You are hilarious-----you keep harpting on  ------this or that people has  "black DNA"---
> and then come up with    "black person with no white
> in him"--------do not give up your day job-----genetics is not
> your forte
> 
> 
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly pathetic! Ha ha ha.
> 
> *Neanderthal*
> 
> *Origin*
> The first humans with proto-Neanderthal traits are believed to have existed in Eurasia as early as 350,000 - 600,000 years ago with the first "true Neanderthals" appearing between 200,000 and 250,000 years ago.The exact date of their extinction had been disputed. However, in 2014, Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in Europe between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent. This was based on improved radiocarbon dating of materials from 40 sites in Western Europe.
> 
> *Comparison of the DNA of Neanderthals and Homo sapiens suggests that they diverged from a common ancestor between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago. This ancestor was probably Homo heidelbergensis. Heidelbergensis originated between 800,000 and 1,300,000 years ago, and continued until about 200,000 years ago. It ranged over Eastern and South Africa, Europe and Western Asia. Between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago the African branch is thought to have started evolving towards modern humans and the Eurasian branch towards Neanderthals. Scientists do not agree when Neanderthals can first be recognised in the fossil record, with dates ranging between 200,000 and 300,000 years BP.*
> 
> *Discovery*
> Neander Valley site
> 
> 
> 
> The site of Kleine Feldhofer Grottewhere the type specimen was unearthed by miners in the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Location of Neander Valley, Germany, with the modern federal state of North Rhine-Westphalia highlighted.
> 
> *Neanderthal skulls were first discovered in Engis Caves (fr), in what is now Belgium (1829) by Philippe-Charles Schmerling and in Forbes' Quarry*, Gibraltar, dubbed Gibraltar 1 (1848), both prior to the type specimen discovery in a limestone quarry of the Neander Valley in Erkrath near Düsseldorf in August 1856, three years before Charles Darwin's _On the Origin of Species_ was published.
> 
> The type specimen, dubbed Neanderthal 1, consisted of a skull cap, two femora, three bones from the right arm, two from the left arm, part of the left ilium, fragments of a scapula, and ribs. The workers who recovered this material originally thought it to be the remains of a bear. They gave the material to amateur naturalist Johann Carl Fuhlrott, who turned the fossils over to anatomist Hermann Schaaffhausen.
> 
> To date, the bones of over 400 Neanderthals have been found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you I would stop embarrassing myself. You must not have seen where Neanderthals are not homo sapiens. They are an earlier form of human that died out. after interbreeding with european homo sapiens. Thats why Asians and whites have some of their DNA but Africans dont.
Click to expand...


????   Asians and whites have some Neanderthal DNA but
Africans do not?      Does that include north African Africans?
How about PHONECIANS?.    I am pretty sure based on history that   roudy's family-----and my husband's family ---never left North Africa------except for the time his immediate family lived in Persia-----so according to your theory-----I have Neanderthal --DNA---but hubby and roudy do not        GOT A LINK -------ps---I have a really broad forehead-------Neanderthal man did not


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the number of the post with the sudden continental white mutation that affected thousands of people simultaneously?
> 
> 
> 
> No such post. You are stalling and attempting to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is the link that describes your theory----whatever it is ---of the mutation that makes people  "white"???? ------I am not deflecting---I am very interested in genetics.    You are absolutely right in
> your statement that there is a mutation that affects the function of melanocytes.    In fact "white people"  have more melanocytes
> than do  sub-Saharan blacks and also have more of the system that makes vitamin D out of sunlight.  Is that not interesting?
Click to expand...

Its back a few pages. Stands to reason whites have more melanocytes so I am not surprised. They were probably very dark coming from Africa at that time. However they have a reduced melanogenesis which is required to actually produce the melanin needed to protect the skin from UV rays. This was another mutation to allow them to more efficiently produce vitamin D in the less intense sunlight of europe.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly pathetic! Ha ha ha.
> 
> *Neanderthal*
> 
> *Origin*
> The first humans with proto-Neanderthal traits are believed to have existed in Eurasia as early as 350,000 - 600,000 years ago with the first "true Neanderthals" appearing between 200,000 and 250,000 years ago.The exact date of their extinction had been disputed. However, in 2014, Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in Europe between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent. This was based on improved radiocarbon dating of materials from 40 sites in Western Europe.
> 
> *Comparison of the DNA of Neanderthals and Homo sapiens suggests that they diverged from a common ancestor between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago. This ancestor was probably Homo heidelbergensis. Heidelbergensis originated between 800,000 and 1,300,000 years ago, and continued until about 200,000 years ago. It ranged over Eastern and South Africa, Europe and Western Asia. Between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago the African branch is thought to have started evolving towards modern humans and the Eurasian branch towards Neanderthals. Scientists do not agree when Neanderthals can first be recognised in the fossil record, with dates ranging between 200,000 and 300,000 years BP.*
> 
> *Discovery*
> Neander Valley site
> 
> 
> 
> The site of Kleine Feldhofer Grottewhere the type specimen was unearthed by miners in the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Location of Neander Valley, Germany, with the modern federal state of North Rhine-Westphalia highlighted.
> 
> *Neanderthal skulls were first discovered in Engis Caves (fr), in what is now Belgium (1829) by Philippe-Charles Schmerling and in Forbes' Quarry*, Gibraltar, dubbed Gibraltar 1 (1848), both prior to the type specimen discovery in a limestone quarry of the Neander Valley in Erkrath near Düsseldorf in August 1856, three years before Charles Darwin's _On the Origin of Species_ was published.
> 
> The type specimen, dubbed Neanderthal 1, consisted of a skull cap, two femora, three bones from the right arm, two from the left arm, part of the left ilium, fragments of a scapula, and ribs. The workers who recovered this material originally thought it to be the remains of a bear. They gave the material to amateur naturalist Johann Carl Fuhlrott, who turned the fossils over to anatomist Hermann Schaaffhausen.
> 
> To date, the bones of over 400 Neanderthals have been found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you I would stop embarrassing myself. You must not have seen where Neanderthals are not homo sapiens. They are an earlier form of human that died out. after interbreeding with european homo sapiens. Thats why Asians and whites have some of their DNA but Africans dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ????   Asians and whites have some Neanderthal DNA but
> Africans do not?      Does that include north African Africans?
> How about PHONECIANS?.    I am pretty sure based on history that   roudy's family-----and my husband's family ---never left North Africa------except for the time his immediate family lived in Persia-----so according to your theory-----I have Neanderthal --DNA---but hubby and roudy do not        GOT A LINK -------ps---I have a really broad forehead-------Neanderthal man did not
Click to expand...

Depends. If you are talking about modern day N. Africans then I would guess obviously they do. I mean I have some due to admixture with whites here in the states. There has been a lot of admixture over the years. During the time Neanderthals were around I would guess there could be a chance they got as far as North Africa and interbred with Black Africans there as well. It would be a very small percentage and no one has shown proof of that. Any neanderthal DNA in people from African countries is more likely going to be the result of back migration to Africa.  You say your hubby and Roudy do not have Neanderthal DNA? I doubt that if you are not Black.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly pathetic! Ha ha ha.
> 
> *Neanderthal*
> 
> *Origin*
> The first humans with proto-Neanderthal traits are believed to have existed in Eurasia as early as 350,000 - 600,000 years ago with the first "true Neanderthals" appearing between 200,000 and 250,000 years ago.The exact date of their extinction had been disputed. However, in 2014, Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in Europe between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent. This was based on improved radiocarbon dating of materials from 40 sites in Western Europe.
> 
> *Comparison of the DNA of Neanderthals and Homo sapiens suggests that they diverged from a common ancestor between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago. This ancestor was probably Homo heidelbergensis. Heidelbergensis originated between 800,000 and 1,300,000 years ago, and continued until about 200,000 years ago. It ranged over Eastern and South Africa, Europe and Western Asia. Between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago the African branch is thought to have started evolving towards modern humans and the Eurasian branch towards Neanderthals. Scientists do not agree when Neanderthals can first be recognised in the fossil record, with dates ranging between 200,000 and 300,000 years BP.*
> 
> *Discovery*
> Neander Valley site
> 
> 
> 
> The site of Kleine Feldhofer Grottewhere the type specimen was unearthed by miners in the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Location of Neander Valley, Germany, with the modern federal state of North Rhine-Westphalia highlighted.
> 
> *Neanderthal skulls were first discovered in Engis Caves (fr), in what is now Belgium (1829) by Philippe-Charles Schmerling and in Forbes' Quarry*, Gibraltar, dubbed Gibraltar 1 (1848), both prior to the type specimen discovery in a limestone quarry of the Neander Valley in Erkrath near Düsseldorf in August 1856, three years before Charles Darwin's _On the Origin of Species_ was published.
> 
> The type specimen, dubbed Neanderthal 1, consisted of a skull cap, two femora, three bones from the right arm, two from the left arm, part of the left ilium, fragments of a scapula, and ribs. The workers who recovered this material originally thought it to be the remains of a bear. They gave the material to amateur naturalist Johann Carl Fuhlrott, who turned the fossils over to anatomist Hermann Schaaffhausen.
> 
> To date, the bones of over 400 Neanderthals have been found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you I would stop embarrassing myself. You must not have seen where Neanderthals are not homo sapiens. They are an earlier form of human that died out. after interbreeding with european homo sapiens. Thats why Asians and whites have some of their DNA but Africans dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ????   Asians and whites have some Neanderthal DNA but
> Africans do not?      Does that include north African Africans?
> How about PHONECIANS?.    I am pretty sure based on history that   roudy's family-----and my husband's family ---never left North Africa------except for the time his immediate family lived in Persia-----so according to your theory-----I have Neanderthal --DNA---but hubby and roudy do not        GOT A LINK -------ps---I have a really broad forehead-------Neanderthal man did not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends. If you are talking about modern day N. Africans then I would guess obviously they do. I mean I have some due to admixture with whites here in the states. There has been a lot of admixture over the years. During the time Neanderthals were around I would guess there could be a chance they got as far as North Africa and interbred with Black Africans there as well. It would be a very small percentage and no one has shown proof of that. Any neanderthal DNA in people from African countries is more likely going to be the result of back migration to Africa.  You say your hubby and Roudy do not have Neanderthal DNA? I doubt that if you are not Black.
Click to expand...


I did not say it----you did.     You said Africans have no Neanderthal DNA------hubby's community never left north Africa------his genetic picture is very Mediterranean.     There
are reasons I know that without having to resort to a full map of his genome.     I will also predict based on HISTORY that
he has some admixture with Ethiopians since the
African country from which he hails is very near
Ethiopia separated by a bit of water no wider than the
bering straits-----and he has a chronic very mild physiologic
anemia------seen lots in people from the Mediterranean area---but you already knew that-----genetics genius that you are.
BTW    do you know your usual hematocrit?     I have a special interest in hematocrit as a marker.     I tend to have a white European hematocrit.       Let me guess-----your last
measured hematocrit was----40       right?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the number of the post with the sudden continental white mutation that affected thousands of people simultaneously?
> 
> 
> 
> No such post. You are stalling and attempting to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is the link that describes your theory----whatever it is ---of the mutation that makes people  "white"???? ------I am not deflecting---I am very interested in genetics.    You are absolutely right in
> your statement that there is a mutation that affects the function of melanocytes.    In fact "white people"  have more melanocytes
> than do  sub-Saharan blacks and also have more of the system that makes vitamin D out of sunlight.  Is that not interesting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its back a few pages. Stands to reason whites have more melanocytes so I am not surprised. They were probably very dark coming from Africa at that time. However they have a reduced melanogenesis which is required to actually produce the melanin needed to protect the skin from UV rays. This was another mutation to allow them to more efficiently produce vitamin D in the less intense sunlight of europe.
Click to expand...


I am fascinated -----of course all of this mutation stuff happened in less than 2000 years  for all the people involved----I AM TRULY FASCINATED------I cannot find the links.      No wonder the british were blue


----------



## irosie91

I searched and I googled and I still cannot find ----Mutation in European blacks created white people          and  Neanderthal DNA in white europeans


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly pathetic! Ha ha ha.
> 
> *Neanderthal*
> 
> *Origin*
> The first humans with proto-Neanderthal traits are believed to have existed in Eurasia as early as 350,000 - 600,000 years ago with the first "true Neanderthals" appearing between 200,000 and 250,000 years ago.The exact date of their extinction had been disputed. However, in 2014, Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in Europe between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent. This was based on improved radiocarbon dating of materials from 40 sites in Western Europe.
> 
> *Comparison of the DNA of Neanderthals and Homo sapiens suggests that they diverged from a common ancestor between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago. This ancestor was probably Homo heidelbergensis. Heidelbergensis originated between 800,000 and 1,300,000 years ago, and continued until about 200,000 years ago. It ranged over Eastern and South Africa, Europe and Western Asia. Between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago the African branch is thought to have started evolving towards modern humans and the Eurasian branch towards Neanderthals. Scientists do not agree when Neanderthals can first be recognised in the fossil record, with dates ranging between 200,000 and 300,000 years BP.*
> 
> *Discovery*
> Neander Valley site
> 
> 
> 
> The site of Kleine Feldhofer Grottewhere the type specimen was unearthed by miners in the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Location of Neander Valley, Germany, with the modern federal state of North Rhine-Westphalia highlighted.
> 
> *Neanderthal skulls were first discovered in Engis Caves (fr), in what is now Belgium (1829) by Philippe-Charles Schmerling and in Forbes' Quarry*, Gibraltar, dubbed Gibraltar 1 (1848), both prior to the type specimen discovery in a limestone quarry of the Neander Valley in Erkrath near Düsseldorf in August 1856, three years before Charles Darwin's _On the Origin of Species_ was published.
> 
> The type specimen, dubbed Neanderthal 1, consisted of a skull cap, two femora, three bones from the right arm, two from the left arm, part of the left ilium, fragments of a scapula, and ribs. The workers who recovered this material originally thought it to be the remains of a bear. They gave the material to amateur naturalist Johann Carl Fuhlrott, who turned the fossils over to anatomist Hermann Schaaffhausen.
> 
> To date, the bones of over 400 Neanderthals have been found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you I would stop embarrassing myself. You must not have seen where Neanderthals are not homo sapiens. They are an earlier form of human that died out. after interbreeding with european homo sapiens. Thats why Asians and whites have some of their DNA but Africans dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ????   Asians and whites have some Neanderthal DNA but
> Africans do not?      Does that include north African Africans?
> How about PHONECIANS?.    I am pretty sure based on history that   roudy's family-----and my husband's family ---never left North Africa------except for the time his immediate family lived in Persia-----so according to your theory-----I have Neanderthal --DNA---but hubby and roudy do not        GOT A LINK -------ps---I have a really broad forehead-------Neanderthal man did not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends. If you are talking about modern day N. Africans then I would guess obviously they do. I mean I have some due to admixture with whites here in the states. There has been a lot of admixture over the years. During the time Neanderthals were around I would guess there could be a chance they got as far as North Africa and interbred with Black Africans there as well. It would be a very small percentage and no one has shown proof of that. Any neanderthal DNA in people from African countries is more likely going to be the result of back migration to Africa.  You say your hubby and Roudy do not have Neanderthal DNA? I doubt that if you are not Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say it----you did.     You said Africans have no Neanderthal DNA------hubby's community never left north Africa------his genetic picture is very Mediterranean.     There
> are reasons I know that without having to resort to a full map of his genome.     I will also predict based on HISTORY that
> he has some admixture with Ethiopians since the
> African country from which he hails is very near
> Ethiopia separated by a bit of water no wider than the
> bering straits-----and he has a chronic very mild physiologic
> anemia------seen lots in people from the Mediterranean area---but you already knew that-----genetics genius that you are.
> BTW    do you know your usual hematocrit?     I have a special interest in hematocrit as a marker.     I tend to have a white European hematocrit.       Let me guess-----your last
> measured hematocrit was----40       right?
Click to expand...

i should have been more specific since you missed the context. Africans as in before any admixture with europeans. Your hubby didnt have to leave North Africa. Someone in his background will have been a white person with Neanderthal DNA that migrated in. No I dont know my hematocrit. I dont have any blood issues that would lead to me needing to know that. If it was as low as 40 I am sure my doc would let me know.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the number of the post with the sudden continental white mutation that affected thousands of people simultaneously?
> 
> 
> 
> No such post. You are stalling and attempting to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is the link that describes your theory----whatever it is ---of the mutation that makes people  "white"???? ------I am not deflecting---I am very interested in genetics.    You are absolutely right in
> your statement that there is a mutation that affects the function of melanocytes.    In fact "white people"  have more melanocytes
> than do  sub-Saharan blacks and also have more of the system that makes vitamin D out of sunlight.  Is that not interesting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its back a few pages. Stands to reason whites have more melanocytes so I am not surprised. They were probably very dark coming from Africa at that time. However they have a reduced melanogenesis which is required to actually produce the melanin needed to protect the skin from UV rays. This was another mutation to allow them to more efficiently produce vitamin D in the less intense sunlight of europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated -----of course all of this mutation stuff happened in less than 2000 years  for all the people involved----I AM TRULY FASCINATED------I cannot find the links.      No wonder the british were blue
Click to expand...

Who told you this all happened in less than 2K years? Where did you get that idea?


----------



## irosie91

OH!!!    I found it------Neanderthal DNA is found in northern Europeans--------because that's where the Neanderthals  were---
and there was interbreeding between northern Europeans----
and Neanderthals -----------but Neanderthals and homosapiens are BOTH-----decended from a common root of ancestry from
Africa---------now how so you black racists use this information to confirm your theory that  white European is a result of  some
sudden evolutionary   BURST OF MUTATION a mere 4000 years ago?.       bad news----your theory makes absolutely no sense------


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> I searched and I googled and I still cannot find ----Mutation in European blacks created white people          and  Neanderthal DNA in white europeans


Search on this thread. You should have read the link when I posted it. Seems to me you have been arguing and being willfully ignorant of the facts all this time. If I were you I would at least check out someone posting their proof instead of continuing to talk in the face of new information that proves my stance to be incorrect.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> OH!!!    I found it------Neanderthal DNA is found in northern Europeans--------because that's where the Neanderthals  were---
> and there was interbreeding between northern Europeans----
> and Neanderthals -----------but Neanderthals and homosapiens are BOTH-----decended from a common root of ancestry from
> Africa---------now how so you black racists use this information to confirm your theory that  white European is a result of  some
> sudden evolutionary   BURST OF MUTATION a mere 4000 years ago?.       bad news----your theory makes absolutely no sense------


To date there have been zero neanderthals remains found in Africa.  Who told you they came from Africa? Do you have a link?  How does the fact that interbreeding occurred make it a burst of mutation and again where are you getting your timeline? Bad news.  Your post makes no sense therefore your conclusion makes no sense.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the number of the post with the sudden continental white mutation that affected thousands of people simultaneously?
> 
> 
> 
> No such post. You are stalling and attempting to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is the link that describes your theory----whatever it is ---of the mutation that makes people  "white"???? ------I am not deflecting---I am very interested in genetics.    You are absolutely right in
> your statement that there is a mutation that affects the function of melanocytes.    In fact "white people"  have more melanocytes
> than do  sub-Saharan blacks and also have more of the system that makes vitamin D out of sunlight.  Is that not interesting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its back a few pages. Stands to reason whites have more melanocytes so I am not surprised. They were probably very dark coming from Africa at that time. However they have a reduced melanogenesis which is required to actually produce the melanin needed to protect the skin from UV rays. This was another mutation to allow them to more efficiently produce vitamin D in the less intense sunlight of europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated -----of course all of this mutation stuff happened in less than 2000 years  for all the people involved----I AM TRULY FASCINATED------I cannot find the links.      No wonder the british were blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you this all happened in less than 2K years? Where did you get that idea?
Click to expand...


you did-----you said that  JESUS  was definitely black----because the jews of   that time were black-----that would make JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS black too ----of Alexandria
Egypt.         and that would make even roudy -----the Baghdad jews of that time----black      and certainly my own hubby who by that time was stuck since about 500 BC in an African country.       I have no idea what it makes me but I am Very Very Very white----------sunburnt just by thinking sun-----
as are many members of my family


----------



## thanatos144

Why feed the racist troll? The thread is about Obama's lie and underhanded tactics that expose him as a Jew hater not who was black first


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such post. You are stalling and attempting to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the link that describes your theory----whatever it is ---of the mutation that makes people  "white"???? ------I am not deflecting---I am very interested in genetics.    You are absolutely right in
> your statement that there is a mutation that affects the function of melanocytes.    In fact "white people"  have more melanocytes
> than do  sub-Saharan blacks and also have more of the system that makes vitamin D out of sunlight.  Is that not interesting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its back a few pages. Stands to reason whites have more melanocytes so I am not surprised. They were probably very dark coming from Africa at that time. However they have a reduced melanogenesis which is required to actually produce the melanin needed to protect the skin from UV rays. This was another mutation to allow them to more efficiently produce vitamin D in the less intense sunlight of europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated -----of course all of this mutation stuff happened in less than 2000 years  for all the people involved----I AM TRULY FASCINATED------I cannot find the links.      No wonder the british were blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you this all happened in less than 2K years? Where did you get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did-----you said that  JESUS  was definitely black----because the jews of   that time were black-----that would make JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS black too ----of Alexandria
> Egypt.         and that would make even roudy -----the Baghdad jews of that time----black      and certainly my own hubby who by that time was stuck since about 500 BC in an African country.       I have no idea what it makes me but I am Very Very Very white----------sunburnt just by thinking sun-----
> as are many members of my family
Click to expand...

What does something occurring in europe have to do with Jesus? You keep starting from the premise he was white when he wasnt. What does Josephus Flavious have to do with Jesus being Black? Flavious was born in 37 AD.  Unless you are a vampire or married to one your hubby was not around 500 B.C.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I searched and I googled and I still cannot find ----Mutation in European blacks created white people          and  Neanderthal DNA in white europeans
> 
> 
> 
> Search on this thread. You should have read the link when I posted it. Seems to me you have been arguing and being willfully ignorant of the facts all this time. If I were you I would at least check out someone posting their proof instead of continuing to talk in the face of new information that proves my stance to be incorrect.
Click to expand...


I see no reason for you to refuse to tell me the links.    I did not provide  "NEW"  information------I simply agreed that there
is evidence that the  NEANDERTHAL hominids developed in
Europe which is what you said----most specifically in northern
Europe        and did interbreed with homo-sapiens----which means that they were genetically compatible.     You already knew that both groups originated from Africa from a common root of hominids about   150,000 years ago  (a very long time
ago)    and Neanderthals went extinct from both Africa and Europe about 40,000 years ago.        The remaining homonids were---generally homosapiens  in both Europe and
Africa and asia  etc  who according to you were all black until
THE GREAT MUTATION in Europe.    That left all of Africa ---black all the way up to  2000 years ago which his why Jesus was black as were the rest of the jews at that time since  almost all were in Africa.     Palestine,  Alexandria
Egypt,    Babylon (Iraq)    Yemen/Arabia     2000 years ago
jews had not yet reached the RHINE VALLEY  or even KHAZARIAH     That did not happen until  about ----1000 AD    well a few a few centuries earlier maybe       The real question is   WHEN DID THE GREAT WHITE MUTATION
TAKE PLACE that turned  so many jews white?   even those that never left Africa?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I searched and I googled and I still cannot find ----Mutation in European blacks created white people          and  Neanderthal DNA in white europeans
> 
> 
> 
> Search on this thread. You should have read the link when I posted it. Seems to me you have been arguing and being willfully ignorant of the facts all this time. If I were you I would at least check out someone posting their proof instead of continuing to talk in the face of new information that proves my stance to be incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no reason for you to refuse to tell me the links.    I did not provide  "NEW"  information------I simply agreed that there
> is evidence that the  NEANDERTHAL hominids developed in
> Europe which is what you said----most specifically in northern
> Europe        and did interbreed with homo-sapiens----which means that they were genetically compatible.     You already knew that both groups originated from Africa from a common root of hominids about   150,000 years ago  (a very long time
> ago)    and Neanderthals went extinct from both Africa and Europe about 40,000 years ago.        The remaining homonids were---generally homosapiens  in both Europe and
> Africa and asia  etc  who according to you were all black until
> THE GREAT MUTATION in Europe.    That left all of Africa ---black all the way up to  2000 years ago which his why Jesus was black as were the rest of the jews at that time since  almost all were in Africa.     Palestine,  Alexandria
> Egypt,    Babylon (Iraq)    Yemen/Arabia     2000 years ago
> jews had not yet reached the RHINE VALLEY  or even KHAZARIAH     That did not happen until  about ----1000 AD    well a few a few centuries earlier maybe       The real question is   WHEN DID THE GREAT WHITE MUTATION
> TAKE PLACE that turned  so many jews white?   even those that never left Africa?
Click to expand...

It doesnt matter what you see. I posted the links for you the first time you asked the question. I'm not going to do your work for you.  You keep wandering of the path. No one said neanderthals were not genetically compatible. I said europeans and asians interbred with them. Typically if you inter breed that means you are compatible genetically. Horses and donkeys can interbreed but that doesnt make them the same species. Neanderthals were not in Africa. If you have a link to that I would love to see it. There was never a great mutation that turned Jews white. Jews were Black until they mixed. Some of them remained Black. Jews from europe are not the orginal jews. Sorry but you need to research a little better.


----------



## Sally

thanatos144 said:


> Why feed the racist troll? The thread is about Obama's lie and underhanded tactics that expose him as a Jew hater not who was black first



Evidently she must think this is an Anthropology Forum and not a Middle East Forum.  I doubt she has any interest in what is happening in the Middle East.  This is just a sounding board for her to express her mistrust and hatred of Whites.  Maybe we should take a page out of what she is trying to get across to us when it comes to Whites  We could think that every Black man we meet on the street is going to mug us, every Black woman is a Welfare Queen who has a dozen illegitimate children, never trust a Black person into your home because he or she will rob you blind,  etc. etc. etc.  We could whine about a dozen things about Blacks; however, I think we are intelligent enough to realize that these things don't cover the Blacks as a whole.


thanatos144 said:


> Why feed the racist troll? The thread is about Obama's lie and underhanded tactics that expose him as a Jew hater not who was black first



Evidently she must think this is an Anthropology Forum and not a Middle East Forum.  I doubt she has any interest in what is happening in the Middle East.  This is just a sounding board for her to express her mistrust and hatred of Whites.  Maybe we should take a page out of what she is trying to get across to us when it comes to Whites  We could think that every Black man we meet on the street is going to mug us, every Black woman is a Welfare Queen who has a dozen illegitimate children with different fathers, never trust a Black person into your home because he or she will rob you blind,  etc. etc. etc.  We could whine about a dozen things about Blacks; however, I think we are intelligent enough to realize that these things don't cover the Blacks as a whole.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the link that describes your theory----whatever it is ---of the mutation that makes people  "white"???? ------I am not deflecting---I am very interested in genetics.    You are absolutely right in
> your statement that there is a mutation that affects the function of melanocytes.    In fact "white people"  have more melanocytes
> than do  sub-Saharan blacks and also have more of the system that makes vitamin D out of sunlight.  Is that not interesting?
> 
> 
> 
> Its back a few pages. Stands to reason whites have more melanocytes so I am not surprised. They were probably very dark coming from Africa at that time. However they have a reduced melanogenesis which is required to actually produce the melanin needed to protect the skin from UV rays. This was another mutation to allow them to more efficiently produce vitamin D in the less intense sunlight of europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated -----of course all of this mutation stuff happened in less than 2000 years  for all the people involved----I AM TRULY FASCINATED------I cannot find the links.      No wonder the british were blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you this all happened in less than 2K years? Where did you get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did-----you said that  JESUS  was definitely black----because the jews of   that time were black-----that would make JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS black too ----of Alexandria
> Egypt.         and that would make even roudy -----the Baghdad jews of that time----black      and certainly my own hubby who by that time was stuck since about 500 BC in an African country.       I have no idea what it makes me but I am Very Very Very white----------sunburnt just by thinking sun-----
> as are many members of my family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does something occurring in europe have to do with Jesus? You keep starting from the premise he was white when he wasnt. What does Josephus Flavious have to do with Jesus being Black? Flavious was born in 37 AD.  Unless you are a vampire or married to one your hubby was not around 500 B.C.
Click to expand...


His community was stuck in Yemen,  Africa      by 500 BC  and did not leave------your big problem is the fact that they
had nearly  universal literacy  (well amongst the males) 
and were in communication with the -----other jews   
Josephus Flavius was an palestinian jew who was born  during the lifetime of   Jesus.     So he was OBVIOUSLY
black too.     Then there was PHILO of Alexandria----lived
during the lifetime of Jesus-----a jew of Egypt---OBVIOUSLY
black too as were all the rest of the jews of Alexandria
--in fact just about the only jews left in Egypt ---a very few---
are jews of Alexandria----they must have transformed into
white people duing the  GREAT MUTATION too
I am so fascinated with this new version of history----but you refuse to supply the links.    Roudy is black too----an Iraqi jew left over----got to Iraq something like ??  600  BC---a bunch 'of black jews------interestingly enough way back around
500  BC    the black jews of Yemen were in lively debate with
the black jews of Babylon-----there was a bit of a rift----


----------



## Sally

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such post. You are stalling and attempting to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the link that describes your theory----whatever it is ---of the mutation that makes people  "white"???? ------I am not deflecting---I am very interested in genetics.    You are absolutely right in
> your statement that there is a mutation that affects the function of melanocytes.    In fact "white people"  have more melanocytes
> than do  sub-Saharan blacks and also have more of the system that makes vitamin D out of sunlight.  Is that not interesting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its back a few pages. Stands to reason whites have more melanocytes so I am not surprised. They were probably very dark coming from Africa at that time. However they have a reduced melanogenesis which is required to actually produce the melanin needed to protect the skin from UV rays. This was another mutation to allow them to more efficiently produce vitamin D in the less intense sunlight of europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated -----of course all of this mutation stuff happened in less than 2000 years  for all the people involved----I AM TRULY FASCINATED------I cannot find the links.      No wonder the british were blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you this all happened in less than 2K years? Where did you get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did-----you said that  JESUS  was definitely black----because the jews of   that time were black-----that would make JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS black too ----of Alexandria
> Egypt.         and that would make even roudy -----the Baghdad jews of that time----black      and certainly my own hubby who by that time was stuck since about 500 BC in an African country.       I have no idea what it makes me but I am Very Very Very white----------sunburnt just by thinking sun-----
> as are many members of my family
Click to expand...



I was fortunate enough to be able to see at the Getty Museum the Icons of the Holy Land from the 2nd to 4th century A.D. lent by St. Catherine's church in the Sinai.  If you and I were to view pictures from 1615 to 1815 of people from England who went to America, we would see that even though the clothes are different from today's clothing and the hair styles are different, the facial features and complexion of the people are basically the same.  No doubt the Jesus depicted on these Icons looked basically the same as the people who painted them in the 2nd to 4th century A.D.  These Icons didn't show Jesus looking like a Black man. 

Actually since she doesn't trust the White Man, perhaps she should tell the people in Northern Africa that she doesn't trust them and that they should have some respect for the Blacks.  As one Black man in Africa said on a blog once, when he went on a vacation to Northern Africa, the people there looked down on him and were very rude because of his color.  Think how much fun she will have trying to get across to these Northern Africans what she is trying to get across here.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its back a few pages. Stands to reason whites have more melanocytes so I am not surprised. They were probably very dark coming from Africa at that time. However they have a reduced melanogenesis which is required to actually produce the melanin needed to protect the skin from UV rays. This was another mutation to allow them to more efficiently produce vitamin D in the less intense sunlight of europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated -----of course all of this mutation stuff happened in less than 2000 years  for all the people involved----I AM TRULY FASCINATED------I cannot find the links.      No wonder the british were blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you this all happened in less than 2K years? Where did you get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did-----you said that  JESUS  was definitely black----because the jews of   that time were black-----that would make JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS black too ----of Alexandria
> Egypt.         and that would make even roudy -----the Baghdad jews of that time----black      and certainly my own hubby who by that time was stuck since about 500 BC in an African country.       I have no idea what it makes me but I am Very Very Very white----------sunburnt just by thinking sun-----
> as are many members of my family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does something occurring in europe have to do with Jesus? You keep starting from the premise he was white when he wasnt. What does Josephus Flavious have to do with Jesus being Black? Flavious was born in 37 AD.  Unless you are a vampire or married to one your hubby was not around 500 B.C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His community was stuck in Yemen,  Africa      by 500 BC  and did not leave------your big problem is the fact that they
> had nearly  universal literacy  (well amongst the males)
> and were in communication with the -----other jews
> Josephus Flavius was an palestinian jew who was born  during the lifetime of   Jesus.     So he was OBVIOUSLY
> black too.     Then there was PHILO of Alexandria----lived
> during the lifetime of Jesus-----a jew of Egypt---OBVIOUSLY
> black too as were all the rest of the jews of Alexandria
> --in fact just about the only jews left in Egypt ---a very few---
> are jews of Alexandria----they must have transformed into
> white people duing the  GREAT MUTATION too
> I am so fascinated with this new version of history----but you refuse to supply the links.    Roudy is black too----an Iraqi jew left over----got to Iraq something like ??  600  BC---a bunch 'of black jews------interestingly enough way back around
> 500  BC    the black jews of Yemen were in lively debate with
> the black jews of Babylon-----there was a bit of a rift----
Click to expand...

Yemen is in the middle east not Africa. You need to work on your geography. Are you sure you know what you are talking about? How was his community stuck in Yemen and what does that have to do with what I said?  I have heard nothing that says Flavius was Black. He may have been mixed but I doubt he was completely Black.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the link that describes your theory----whatever it is ---of the mutation that makes people  "white"???? ------I am not deflecting---I am very interested in genetics.    You are absolutely right in
> your statement that there is a mutation that affects the function of melanocytes.    In fact "white people"  have more melanocytes
> than do  sub-Saharan blacks and also have more of the system that makes vitamin D out of sunlight.  Is that not interesting?
> 
> 
> 
> Its back a few pages. Stands to reason whites have more melanocytes so I am not surprised. They were probably very dark coming from Africa at that time. However they have a reduced melanogenesis which is required to actually produce the melanin needed to protect the skin from UV rays. This was another mutation to allow them to more efficiently produce vitamin D in the less intense sunlight of europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated -----of course all of this mutation stuff happened in less than 2000 years  for all the people involved----I AM TRULY FASCINATED------I cannot find the links.      No wonder the british were blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you this all happened in less than 2K years? Where did you get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did-----you said that  JESUS  was definitely black----because the jews of   that time were black-----that would make JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS black too ----of Alexandria
> Egypt.         and that would make even roudy -----the Baghdad jews of that time----black      and certainly my own hubby who by that time was stuck since about 500 BC in an African country.       I have no idea what it makes me but I am Very Very Very white----------sunburnt just by thinking sun-----
> as are many members of my family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be able to see at the Getty Museum the Icons of the Holy Land from the 2nd to 4th century A.D. lent by St. Catherine's church in the Sinai.  If you and I were to view pictures from 1615 to 1815 of people from England who went to America, we would see that even though the clothes are different from today's clothing and the hair styles are different, the facial features and complexion of the people are basically the same.  No doubt the Jesus depicted on these Icons looked basically the same as the people who painted them in the 2nd to 4th century A.D.  These Icons didn't show Jesus looking like a Black man.
> 
> Actually since she doesn't trust the White Man, perhaps she should tell the people in Northern Africa that she doesn't trust them and that they should have some respect for the Blacks.  As one Black man in Africa said on a blog once, when he went on a vacation to Northern Africa, the people there looked down on him and were very rude because of his color.  Think how much fun she will have trying to get across to these Northern Africans what she is trying to get across here.
Click to expand...

Too bad we have the Black Madonnas and Jesus statues and paintings to refute that.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I searched and I googled and I still cannot find ----Mutation in European blacks created white people          and  Neanderthal DNA in white europeans
> 
> 
> 
> Search on this thread. You should have read the link when I posted it. Seems to me you have been arguing and being willfully ignorant of the facts all this time. If I were you I would at least check out someone posting their proof instead of continuing to talk in the face of new information that proves my stance to be incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no reason for you to refuse to tell me the links.    I did not provide  "NEW"  information------I simply agreed that there
> is evidence that the  NEANDERTHAL hominids developed in
> Europe which is what you said----most specifically in northern
> Europe        and did interbreed with homo-sapiens----which means that they were genetically compatible.     You already knew that both groups originated from Africa from a common root of hominids about   150,000 years ago  (a very long time
> ago)    and Neanderthals went extinct from both Africa and Europe about 40,000 years ago.        The remaining homonids were---generally homosapiens  in both Europe and
> Africa and asia  etc  who according to you were all black until
> THE GREAT MUTATION in Europe.    That left all of Africa ---black all the way up to  2000 years ago which his why Jesus was black as were the rest of the jews at that time since  almost all were in Africa.     Palestine,  Alexandria
> Egypt,    Babylon (Iraq)    Yemen/Arabia     2000 years ago
> jews had not yet reached the RHINE VALLEY  or even KHAZARIAH     That did not happen until  about ----1000 AD    well a few a few centuries earlier maybe       The real question is   WHEN DID THE GREAT WHITE MUTATION
> TAKE PLACE that turned  so many jews white?   even those that never left Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt matter what you see. I posted the links for you the first time you asked the question. I'm not going to do your work for you.  You keep wandering of the path. No one said neanderthals were not genetically compatible. I said europeans and asians interbred with them. Typically if you inter breed that means you are compatible genetically. Horses and donkeys can interbreed but that doesnt make them the same species. Neanderthals were not in Africa. If you have a link to that I would love to see it. There was never a great mutation that turned Jews white. Jews were Black until they mixed. Some of them remained Black. Jews from europe are not the orginal jews. Sorry but you need to research a little better.
Click to expand...


Horses and donkey on interbreeding do not produce animals that can reproduce-------your comment kinda proves that you
know nothing about genetics.   According to your theory---
the Neanderthal homosapien kids did reproduce and made
European children -------another theory you have is that a whole black population BECOMES   on having sex with whites for about 1000 years and you are afraid to provide
those links to the GENETIC EVIDENCE that the jews of Israel during the time of Jesus were all BLACKS as were the
rest of the jews ---in North Africa at that time----before they suddenly WHITENED UP


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I searched and I googled and I still cannot find ----Mutation in European blacks created white people          and  Neanderthal DNA in white europeans
> 
> 
> 
> Search on this thread. You should have read the link when I posted it. Seems to me you have been arguing and being willfully ignorant of the facts all this time. If I were you I would at least check out someone posting their proof instead of continuing to talk in the face of new information that proves my stance to be incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no reason for you to refuse to tell me the links.    I did not provide  "NEW"  information------I simply agreed that there
> is evidence that the  NEANDERTHAL hominids developed in
> Europe which is what you said----most specifically in northern
> Europe        and did interbreed with homo-sapiens----which means that they were genetically compatible.     You already knew that both groups originated from Africa from a common root of hominids about   150,000 years ago  (a very long time
> ago)    and Neanderthals went extinct from both Africa and Europe about 40,000 years ago.        The remaining homonids were---generally homosapiens  in both Europe and
> Africa and asia  etc  who according to you were all black until
> THE GREAT MUTATION in Europe.    That left all of Africa ---black all the way up to  2000 years ago which his why Jesus was black as were the rest of the jews at that time since  almost all were in Africa.     Palestine,  Alexandria
> Egypt,    Babylon (Iraq)    Yemen/Arabia     2000 years ago
> jews had not yet reached the RHINE VALLEY  or even KHAZARIAH     That did not happen until  about ----1000 AD    well a few a few centuries earlier maybe       The real question is   WHEN DID THE GREAT WHITE MUTATION
> TAKE PLACE that turned  so many jews white?   even those that never left Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt matter what you see. I posted the links for you the first time you asked the question. I'm not going to do your work for you.  You keep wandering of the path. No one said neanderthals were not genetically compatible. I said europeans and asians interbred with them. Typically if you inter breed that means you are compatible genetically. Horses and donkeys can interbreed but that doesnt make them the same species. Neanderthals were not in Africa. If you have a link to that I would love to see it. There was never a great mutation that turned Jews white. Jews were Black until they mixed. Some of them remained Black. Jews from europe are not the orginal jews. Sorry but you need to research a little better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horses and donkey on interbreeding do not produce animals that can reproduce-------your comment kinda proves that you
> know nothing about genetics.   According to your theory---
> the Neanderthal homosapien kids did reproduce and made
> European children -------another theory you have is that a whole black population BECOMES   on having sex with whites for about 1000 years and you are afraid to provide
> those links to the GENETIC EVIDENCE that the jews of Israel during the time of Jesus were all BLACKS as were the
> rest of the jews ---in North Africa at that time----before they suddenly WHITENED UP
Click to expand...

Who said they had to reproduce? I know I didnt. I just used them as an example of 2 species that can interbreed. I guess you needed another deflection point to make is seem as if  you know what you are talking about which is obvious you dont. Where is that link showing neanderthals were out of Africa. Stop stalling.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its back a few pages. Stands to reason whites have more melanocytes so I am not surprised. They were probably very dark coming from Africa at that time. However they have a reduced melanogenesis which is required to actually produce the melanin needed to protect the skin from UV rays. This was another mutation to allow them to more efficiently produce vitamin D in the less intense sunlight of europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated -----of course all of this mutation stuff happened in less than 2000 years  for all the people involved----I AM TRULY FASCINATED------I cannot find the links.      No wonder the british were blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you this all happened in less than 2K years? Where did you get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did-----you said that  JESUS  was definitely black----because the jews of   that time were black-----that would make JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS black too ----of Alexandria
> Egypt.         and that would make even roudy -----the Baghdad jews of that time----black      and certainly my own hubby who by that time was stuck since about 500 BC in an African country.       I have no idea what it makes me but I am Very Very Very white----------sunburnt just by thinking sun-----
> as are many members of my family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be able to see at the Getty Museum the Icons of the Holy Land from the 2nd to 4th century A.D. lent by St. Catherine's church in the Sinai.  If you and I were to view pictures from 1615 to 1815 of people from England who went to America, we would see that even though the clothes are different from today's clothing and the hair styles are different, the facial features and complexion of the people are basically the same.  No doubt the Jesus depicted on these Icons looked basically the same as the people who painted them in the 2nd to 4th century A.D.  These Icons didn't show Jesus looking like a Black man.
> 
> Actually since she doesn't trust the White Man, perhaps she should tell the people in Northern Africa that she doesn't trust them and that they should have some respect for the Blacks.  As one Black man in Africa said on a blog once, when he went on a vacation to Northern Africa, the people there looked down on him and were very rude because of his color.  Think how much fun she will have trying to get across to these Northern Africans what she is trying to get across here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad we have the Black Madonnas and Jesus statues and paintings to refute that.
Click to expand...


I think I will go with the Icons.  After all, they were painted by the early descendents of the original Christians.  By the way, the Filipinos are Asian, and they parade around with a Black Jesus.  Does this make the Filipinos Black?  Listening to your blabbering, I wonder if you have Voodoo dolls that depict Whites that you jab  every night.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated -----of course all of this mutation stuff happened in less than 2000 years  for all the people involved----I AM TRULY FASCINATED------I cannot find the links.      No wonder the british were blue
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you this all happened in less than 2K years? Where did you get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did-----you said that  JESUS  was definitely black----because the jews of   that time were black-----that would make JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS black too ----of Alexandria
> Egypt.         and that would make even roudy -----the Baghdad jews of that time----black      and certainly my own hubby who by that time was stuck since about 500 BC in an African country.       I have no idea what it makes me but I am Very Very Very white----------sunburnt just by thinking sun-----
> as are many members of my family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be able to see at the Getty Museum the Icons of the Holy Land from the 2nd to 4th century A.D. lent by St. Catherine's church in the Sinai.  If you and I were to view pictures from 1615 to 1815 of people from England who went to America, we would see that even though the clothes are different from today's clothing and the hair styles are different, the facial features and complexion of the people are basically the same.  No doubt the Jesus depicted on these Icons looked basically the same as the people who painted them in the 2nd to 4th century A.D.  These Icons didn't show Jesus looking like a Black man.
> 
> Actually since she doesn't trust the White Man, perhaps she should tell the people in Northern Africa that she doesn't trust them and that they should have some respect for the Blacks.  As one Black man in Africa said on a blog once, when he went on a vacation to Northern Africa, the people there looked down on him and were very rude because of his color.  Think how much fun she will have trying to get across to these Northern Africans what she is trying to get across here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad we have the Black Madonnas and Jesus statues and paintings to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I will go with the Icons.  After all, they were painted by the early descendents of the original Christians.  By the way, the Filipinos are Asian, and they parade around with a Black Jesus.  Does this make the Filipinos Black?  Listening to your blabbering, I wonder if you have Voodoo dolls that depict Whites that you jab  every night.
Click to expand...

You can go with whatever you choose. My intent is not to change your mind. I dont really care what you think. My intent is to put the information out there. Fillipinos are not exactly Asian They are Spanish and Asian. They also are not the indigenous people of the Philippines. The Aeta people are. Guess what? They are Black people as well. Trust me....I will make you look like a fool with every deflection you give.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated -----of course all of this mutation stuff happened in less than 2000 years  for all the people involved----I AM TRULY FASCINATED------I cannot find the links.      No wonder the british were blue
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you this all happened in less than 2K years? Where did you get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did-----you said that  JESUS  was definitely black----because the jews of   that time were black-----that would make JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS black too ----of Alexandria
> Egypt.         and that would make even roudy -----the Baghdad jews of that time----black      and certainly my own hubby who by that time was stuck since about 500 BC in an African country.       I have no idea what it makes me but I am Very Very Very white----------sunburnt just by thinking sun-----
> as are many members of my family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does something occurring in europe have to do with Jesus? You keep starting from the premise he was white when he wasnt. What does Josephus Flavious have to do with Jesus being Black? Flavious was born in 37 AD.  Unless you are a vampire or married to one your hubby was not around 500 B.C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His community was stuck in Yemen,  Africa      by 500 BC  and did not leave------your big problem is the fact that they
> had nearly  universal literacy  (well amongst the males)
> and were in communication with the -----other jews
> Josephus Flavius was an palestinian jew who was born  during the lifetime of   Jesus.     So he was OBVIOUSLY
> black too.     Then there was PHILO of Alexandria----lived
> during the lifetime of Jesus-----a jew of Egypt---OBVIOUSLY
> black too as were all the rest of the jews of Alexandria
> --in fact just about the only jews left in Egypt ---a very few---
> are jews of Alexandria----they must have transformed into
> white people duing the  GREAT MUTATION too
> I am so fascinated with this new version of history----but you refuse to supply the links.    Roudy is black too----an Iraqi jew left over----got to Iraq something like ??  600  BC---a bunch 'of black jews------interestingly enough way back around
> 500  BC    the black jews of Yemen were in lively debate with
> the black jews of Babylon-----there was a bit of a rift----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yemen is in the middle east not Africa. You need to work on your geography. Are you sure you know what you are talking about? How was his community stuck in Yemen and what does that have to do with what I said?  I have heard nothing that says Flavius was Black. He may have been mixed but I doubt he was completely Black.
Click to expand...


oh  ok    you took  the middle east out of Africa-----Yemen is part of the ARABIAN PENNINSULA      you can stick it
in either asia or Africa------the African jews of  Israel Judea
traveled and settled there something like 700 BC because it
was on the  SILK ROAD------all of this stuff is confirmed by history written at that time and also by DNA analysis.   Yemen had a very good relationship with  ETHIOPIA  ----the countries
are but a hop, skip and jump from each other over a very narrow strait.      DNA analysis confirms their romantic
relationship which created the  jews of Ethiopia and
the Ethiopian genes in Yemenites.   Ethiopians are black.---
ie real blacks


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you this all happened in less than 2K years? Where did you get that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you did-----you said that  JESUS  was definitely black----because the jews of   that time were black-----that would make JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS black too ----of Alexandria
> Egypt.         and that would make even roudy -----the Baghdad jews of that time----black      and certainly my own hubby who by that time was stuck since about 500 BC in an African country.       I have no idea what it makes me but I am Very Very Very white----------sunburnt just by thinking sun-----
> as are many members of my family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does something occurring in europe have to do with Jesus? You keep starting from the premise he was white when he wasnt. What does Josephus Flavious have to do with Jesus being Black? Flavious was born in 37 AD.  Unless you are a vampire or married to one your hubby was not around 500 B.C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His community was stuck in Yemen,  Africa      by 500 BC  and did not leave------your big problem is the fact that they
> had nearly  universal literacy  (well amongst the males)
> and were in communication with the -----other jews
> Josephus Flavius was an palestinian jew who was born  during the lifetime of   Jesus.     So he was OBVIOUSLY
> black too.     Then there was PHILO of Alexandria----lived
> during the lifetime of Jesus-----a jew of Egypt---OBVIOUSLY
> black too as were all the rest of the jews of Alexandria
> --in fact just about the only jews left in Egypt ---a very few---
> are jews of Alexandria----they must have transformed into
> white people duing the  GREAT MUTATION too
> I am so fascinated with this new version of history----but you refuse to supply the links.    Roudy is black too----an Iraqi jew left over----got to Iraq something like ??  600  BC---a bunch 'of black jews------interestingly enough way back around
> 500  BC    the black jews of Yemen were in lively debate with
> the black jews of Babylon-----there was a bit of a rift----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yemen is in the middle east not Africa. You need to work on your geography. Are you sure you know what you are talking about? How was his community stuck in Yemen and what does that have to do with what I said?  I have heard nothing that says Flavius was Black. He may have been mixed but I doubt he was completely Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh  ok    you took  the middle east out of Africa-----Yemen is part of the ARABIAN PENNINSULA      you can stick it
> in either asia or Africa------the African jews of  Israel Judea
> traveled and settled there something like 700 BC because it
> was on the  SILK ROAD------all of this stuff is confirmed by history written at that time and also by DNA analysis.   Yemen had a very good relationship with  ETHIOPIA  ----the countries
> are but a hop, skip and jump from each other over a very narrow strait.      DNA analysis confirms their romantic
> relationship which created the  jews of Ethiopia and
> the Ethiopian genes in Yemenites.   Ethiopians are black.---
> ie real blacks
Click to expand...


Sorry but whites stuck Yemen in the middle east to confuse people like you. I know the entire area was originally Black people all the way to India. Its amusing you want to suddenly admit what I have been saying all along.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you this all happened in less than 2K years? Where did you get that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you did-----you said that  JESUS  was definitely black----because the jews of   that time were black-----that would make JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS black too ----of Alexandria
> Egypt.         and that would make even roudy -----the Baghdad jews of that time----black      and certainly my own hubby who by that time was stuck since about 500 BC in an African country.       I have no idea what it makes me but I am Very Very Very white----------sunburnt just by thinking sun-----
> as are many members of my family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be able to see at the Getty Museum the Icons of the Holy Land from the 2nd to 4th century A.D. lent by St. Catherine's church in the Sinai.  If you and I were to view pictures from 1615 to 1815 of people from England who went to America, we would see that even though the clothes are different from today's clothing and the hair styles are different, the facial features and complexion of the people are basically the same.  No doubt the Jesus depicted on these Icons looked basically the same as the people who painted them in the 2nd to 4th century A.D.  These Icons didn't show Jesus looking like a Black man.
> 
> Actually since she doesn't trust the White Man, perhaps she should tell the people in Northern Africa that she doesn't trust them and that they should have some respect for the Blacks.  As one Black man in Africa said on a blog once, when he went on a vacation to Northern Africa, the people there looked down on him and were very rude because of his color.  Think how much fun she will have trying to get across to these Northern Africans what she is trying to get across here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad we have the Black Madonnas and Jesus statues and paintings to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I will go with the Icons.  After all, they were painted by the early descendents of the original Christians.  By the way, the Filipinos are Asian, and they parade around with a Black Jesus.  Does this make the Filipinos Black?  Listening to your blabbering, I wonder if you have Voodoo dolls that depict Whites that you jab  every night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go with whatever you choose. My intent is not to change your mind. I dont really care what you think. My intent is to put the information out there. Fillipinos are not exactly Asian They are Spanish and Asian. They also are not the indigenous people of the Philippines. The Aeta people are. Guess what? They are Black people as well. Trust me....I will make you look like a fool with every deflection you give.
Click to expand...


There are loads of Filipinos living here in Southern California, and none of them look like the person in your picture.  In fact, my daughter's mother-in-law is Filipina, and I think she would be insulted to see someone claiming she was somehow related to that woman.  Now since you are on a Middle East forum and not an Anthropology Forum,. have you anything to tell us about what is going on in at least one Middle East country?  What's the latest going on in Kuwaiit or Oman?   Perhaps you are not interested in the Middle East and only about Anthropology.  Perhaps the owners of the US Message Board can set up a special forum for you.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I searched and I googled and I still cannot find ----Mutation in European blacks created white people          and  Neanderthal DNA in white europeans
> 
> 
> 
> Search on this thread. You should have read the link when I posted it. Seems to me you have been arguing and being willfully ignorant of the facts all this time. If I were you I would at least check out someone posting their proof instead of continuing to talk in the face of new information that proves my stance to be incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no reason for you to refuse to tell me the links.    I did not provide  "NEW"  information------I simply agreed that there
> is evidence that the  NEANDERTHAL hominids developed in
> Europe which is what you said----most specifically in northern
> Europe        and did interbreed with homo-sapiens----which means that they were genetically compatible.     You already knew that both groups originated from Africa from a common root of hominids about   150,000 years ago  (a very long time
> ago)    and Neanderthals went extinct from both Africa and Europe about 40,000 years ago.        The remaining homonids were---generally homosapiens  in both Europe and
> Africa and asia  etc  who according to you were all black until
> THE GREAT MUTATION in Europe.    That left all of Africa ---black all the way up to  2000 years ago which his why Jesus was black as were the rest of the jews at that time since  almost all were in Africa.     Palestine,  Alexandria
> Egypt,    Babylon (Iraq)    Yemen/Arabia     2000 years ago
> jews had not yet reached the RHINE VALLEY  or even KHAZARIAH     That did not happen until  about ----1000 AD    well a few a few centuries earlier maybe       The real question is   WHEN DID THE GREAT WHITE MUTATION
> TAKE PLACE that turned  so many jews white?   even those that never left Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt matter what you see. I posted the links for you the first time you asked the question. I'm not going to do your work for you.  You keep wandering of the path. No one said neanderthals were not genetically compatible. I said europeans and asians interbred with them. Typically if you inter breed that means you are compatible genetically. Horses and donkeys can interbreed but that doesnt make them the same species. Neanderthals were not in Africa. If you have a link to that I would love to see it. There was never a great mutation that turned Jews white. Jews were Black until they mixed. Some of them remained Black. Jews from europe are not the orginal jews. Sorry but you need to research a little better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horses and donkey on interbreeding do not produce animals that can reproduce-------your comment kinda proves that you
> know nothing about genetics.   According to your theory---
> the Neanderthal homosapien kids did reproduce and made
> European children -------another theory you have is that a whole black population BECOMES   on having sex with whites for about 1000 years and you are afraid to provide
> those links to the GENETIC EVIDENCE that the jews of Israel during the time of Jesus were all BLACKS as were the
> rest of the jews ---in North Africa at that time----before they suddenly WHITENED UP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said they had to reproduce? I know I didnt. I just used them as an example of 2 species that can interbreed. I guess you needed another deflection point to make is seem as if  you know what you are talking about which is obvious you dont. Where is that link showing neanderthals were out of Africa. Stop stalling.
Click to expand...


do your own research------current knowledge is that HOMINIDS    ((the GENUS of which   sapien and Neanderthal
are the subset  SPECIES-----remember?    genus/species --all  came about in AFRICA)))

Neanderthals were in Africa before they got to Europe and Asia------like  150,000 years ago.         right down from the trees and UP NORTH


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you did-----you said that  JESUS  was definitely black----because the jews of   that time were black-----that would make JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS black too ----of Alexandria
> Egypt.         and that would make even roudy -----the Baghdad jews of that time----black      and certainly my own hubby who by that time was stuck since about 500 BC in an African country.       I have no idea what it makes me but I am Very Very Very white----------sunburnt just by thinking sun-----
> as are many members of my family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be able to see at the Getty Museum the Icons of the Holy Land from the 2nd to 4th century A.D. lent by St. Catherine's church in the Sinai.  If you and I were to view pictures from 1615 to 1815 of people from England who went to America, we would see that even though the clothes are different from today's clothing and the hair styles are different, the facial features and complexion of the people are basically the same.  No doubt the Jesus depicted on these Icons looked basically the same as the people who painted them in the 2nd to 4th century A.D.  These Icons didn't show Jesus looking like a Black man.
> 
> Actually since she doesn't trust the White Man, perhaps she should tell the people in Northern Africa that she doesn't trust them and that they should have some respect for the Blacks.  As one Black man in Africa said on a blog once, when he went on a vacation to Northern Africa, the people there looked down on him and were very rude because of his color.  Think how much fun she will have trying to get across to these Northern Africans what she is trying to get across here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad we have the Black Madonnas and Jesus statues and paintings to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I will go with the Icons.  After all, they were painted by the early descendents of the original Christians.  By the way, the Filipinos are Asian, and they parade around with a Black Jesus.  Does this make the Filipinos Black?  Listening to your blabbering, I wonder if you have Voodoo dolls that depict Whites that you jab  every night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go with whatever you choose. My intent is not to change your mind. I dont really care what you think. My intent is to put the information out there. Fillipinos are not exactly Asian They are Spanish and Asian. They also are not the indigenous people of the Philippines. The Aeta people are. Guess what? They are Black people as well. Trust me....I will make you look like a fool with every deflection you give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are loads of Filipinos living here in Southern California, and none of them look like the person in your picture.  In fact, my daughter's mother-in-law is Filipina, and I think she would be insulted to see someone claiming she was somehow related to that woman.  Now since you are on a Middle East forum and not an Anthropology Forum,. have you anything to tell us about what is going on in at least one Middle East country?  What's the latest going on in Kuwaiit or Oman?   Perhaps you are not interested in the Middle East and only about Anthropology.  Perhaps the owners of the US Message Board can set up a special forum for you.
Click to expand...

Thats not really of any importance to me. I have Fillipinos in my family so I know what the real ones look like and what the ones that are mixed with Spanish look like. I'm sure she would be insulted. The name Aeta is actually a slur. The real name for these people is the Ageta. (Original People). The internet is free so look it up. No I have nothing more to say on the subject unless you want to keep spreading falsehoods which I will shoot down.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Search on this thread. You should have read the link when I posted it. Seems to me you have been arguing and being willfully ignorant of the facts all this time. If I were you I would at least check out someone posting their proof instead of continuing to talk in the face of new information that proves my stance to be incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no reason for you to refuse to tell me the links.    I did not provide  "NEW"  information------I simply agreed that there
> is evidence that the  NEANDERTHAL hominids developed in
> Europe which is what you said----most specifically in northern
> Europe        and did interbreed with homo-sapiens----which means that they were genetically compatible.     You already knew that both groups originated from Africa from a common root of hominids about   150,000 years ago  (a very long time
> ago)    and Neanderthals went extinct from both Africa and Europe about 40,000 years ago.        The remaining homonids were---generally homosapiens  in both Europe and
> Africa and asia  etc  who according to you were all black until
> THE GREAT MUTATION in Europe.    That left all of Africa ---black all the way up to  2000 years ago which his why Jesus was black as were the rest of the jews at that time since  almost all were in Africa.     Palestine,  Alexandria
> Egypt,    Babylon (Iraq)    Yemen/Arabia     2000 years ago
> jews had not yet reached the RHINE VALLEY  or even KHAZARIAH     That did not happen until  about ----1000 AD    well a few a few centuries earlier maybe       The real question is   WHEN DID THE GREAT WHITE MUTATION
> TAKE PLACE that turned  so many jews white?   even those that never left Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt matter what you see. I posted the links for you the first time you asked the question. I'm not going to do your work for you.  You keep wandering of the path. No one said neanderthals were not genetically compatible. I said europeans and asians interbred with them. Typically if you inter breed that means you are compatible genetically. Horses and donkeys can interbreed but that doesnt make them the same species. Neanderthals were not in Africa. If you have a link to that I would love to see it. There was never a great mutation that turned Jews white. Jews were Black until they mixed. Some of them remained Black. Jews from europe are not the orginal jews. Sorry but you need to research a little better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horses and donkey on interbreeding do not produce animals that can reproduce-------your comment kinda proves that you
> know nothing about genetics.   According to your theory---
> the Neanderthal homosapien kids did reproduce and made
> European children -------another theory you have is that a whole black population BECOMES   on having sex with whites for about 1000 years and you are afraid to provide
> those links to the GENETIC EVIDENCE that the jews of Israel during the time of Jesus were all BLACKS as were the
> rest of the jews ---in North Africa at that time----before they suddenly WHITENED UP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said they had to reproduce? I know I didnt. I just used them as an example of 2 species that can interbreed. I guess you needed another deflection point to make is seem as if  you know what you are talking about which is obvious you dont. Where is that link showing neanderthals were out of Africa. Stop stalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do your own research------current knowledge is that HOMINIDS    ((the GENUS of which   sapien and Neanderthal
> are the subset  SPECIES-----remember?    genus/species --all  came about in AFRICA)))
> 
> Neanderthals were in Africa before they got to Europe and Asia------like  150,000 years ago.         right down from the trees and UP NORTH
Click to expand...

So if Neanderthals were in Africa why cant you provide a link to one scientist saying so? i'll even take a stormfront link.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you did-----you said that  JESUS  was definitely black----because the jews of   that time were black-----that would make JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS black too ----of Alexandria
> Egypt.         and that would make even roudy -----the Baghdad jews of that time----black      and certainly my own hubby who by that time was stuck since about 500 BC in an African country.       I have no idea what it makes me but I am Very Very Very white----------sunburnt just by thinking sun-----
> as are many members of my family
> 
> 
> 
> What does something occurring in europe have to do with Jesus? You keep starting from the premise he was white when he wasnt. What does Josephus Flavious have to do with Jesus being Black? Flavious was born in 37 AD.  Unless you are a vampire or married to one your hubby was not around 500 B.C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His community was stuck in Yemen,  Africa      by 500 BC  and did not leave------your big problem is the fact that they
> had nearly  universal literacy  (well amongst the males)
> and were in communication with the -----other jews
> Josephus Flavius was an palestinian jew who was born  during the lifetime of   Jesus.     So he was OBVIOUSLY
> black too.     Then there was PHILO of Alexandria----lived
> during the lifetime of Jesus-----a jew of Egypt---OBVIOUSLY
> black too as were all the rest of the jews of Alexandria
> --in fact just about the only jews left in Egypt ---a very few---
> are jews of Alexandria----they must have transformed into
> white people duing the  GREAT MUTATION too
> I am so fascinated with this new version of history----but you refuse to supply the links.    Roudy is black too----an Iraqi jew left over----got to Iraq something like ??  600  BC---a bunch 'of black jews------interestingly enough way back around
> 500  BC    the black jews of Yemen were in lively debate with
> the black jews of Babylon-----there was a bit of a rift----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yemen is in the middle east not Africa. You need to work on your geography. Are you sure you know what you are talking about? How was his community stuck in Yemen and what does that have to do with what I said?  I have heard nothing that says Flavius was Black. He may have been mixed but I doubt he was completely Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh  ok    you took  the middle east out of Africa-----Yemen is part of the ARABIAN PENNINSULA      you can stick it
> in either asia or Africa------the African jews of  Israel Judea
> traveled and settled there something like 700 BC because it
> was on the  SILK ROAD------all of this stuff is confirmed by history written at that time and also by DNA analysis.   Yemen had a very good relationship with  ETHIOPIA  ----the countries
> are but a hop, skip and jump from each other over a very narrow strait.      DNA analysis confirms their romantic
> relationship which created the  jews of Ethiopia and
> the Ethiopian genes in Yemenites.   Ethiopians are black.---
> ie real blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but whites stuck Yemen in the middle east to confuse people like you. I know the entire area was originally Black people all the way to India. Its amusing you want to suddenly admit what I have been saying all along.
Click to expand...


oh     it was not in the middle east when the black
"god"   allah invented both the universe  and  the cosmic
atlas???


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no reason for you to refuse to tell me the links.    I did not provide  "NEW"  information------I simply agreed that there
> is evidence that the  NEANDERTHAL hominids developed in
> Europe which is what you said----most specifically in northern
> Europe        and did interbreed with homo-sapiens----which means that they were genetically compatible.     You already knew that both groups originated from Africa from a common root of hominids about   150,000 years ago  (a very long time
> ago)    and Neanderthals went extinct from both Africa and Europe about 40,000 years ago.        The remaining homonids were---generally homosapiens  in both Europe and
> Africa and asia  etc  who according to you were all black until
> THE GREAT MUTATION in Europe.    That left all of Africa ---black all the way up to  2000 years ago which his why Jesus was black as were the rest of the jews at that time since  almost all were in Africa.     Palestine,  Alexandria
> Egypt,    Babylon (Iraq)    Yemen/Arabia     2000 years ago
> jews had not yet reached the RHINE VALLEY  or even KHAZARIAH     That did not happen until  about ----1000 AD    well a few a few centuries earlier maybe       The real question is   WHEN DID THE GREAT WHITE MUTATION
> TAKE PLACE that turned  so many jews white?   even those that never left Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter what you see. I posted the links for you the first time you asked the question. I'm not going to do your work for you.  You keep wandering of the path. No one said neanderthals were not genetically compatible. I said europeans and asians interbred with them. Typically if you inter breed that means you are compatible genetically. Horses and donkeys can interbreed but that doesnt make them the same species. Neanderthals were not in Africa. If you have a link to that I would love to see it. There was never a great mutation that turned Jews white. Jews were Black until they mixed. Some of them remained Black. Jews from europe are not the orginal jews. Sorry but you need to research a little better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horses and donkey on interbreeding do not produce animals that can reproduce-------your comment kinda proves that you
> know nothing about genetics.   According to your theory---
> the Neanderthal homosapien kids did reproduce and made
> European children -------another theory you have is that a whole black population BECOMES   on having sex with whites for about 1000 years and you are afraid to provide
> those links to the GENETIC EVIDENCE that the jews of Israel during the time of Jesus were all BLACKS as were the
> rest of the jews ---in North Africa at that time----before they suddenly WHITENED UP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said they had to reproduce? I know I didnt. I just used them as an example of 2 species that can interbreed. I guess you needed another deflection point to make is seem as if  you know what you are talking about which is obvious you dont. Where is that link showing neanderthals were out of Africa. Stop stalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do your own research------current knowledge is that HOMINIDS    ((the GENUS of which   sapien and Neanderthal
> are the subset  SPECIES-----remember?    genus/species --all  came about in AFRICA)))
> 
> Neanderthals were in Africa before they got to Europe and Asia------like  150,000 years ago.         right down from the trees and UP NORTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Neanderthals were in Africa why cant you provide a link to one scientist saying so? i'll even take a stormfront link.
Click to expand...


google   NEANDERTHAL


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be able to see at the Getty Museum the Icons of the Holy Land from the 2nd to 4th century A.D. lent by St. Catherine's church in the Sinai.  If you and I were to view pictures from 1615 to 1815 of people from England who went to America, we would see that even though the clothes are different from today's clothing and the hair styles are different, the facial features and complexion of the people are basically the same.  No doubt the Jesus depicted on these Icons looked basically the same as the people who painted them in the 2nd to 4th century A.D.  These Icons didn't show Jesus looking like a Black man.
> 
> Actually since she doesn't trust the White Man, perhaps she should tell the people in Northern Africa that she doesn't trust them and that they should have some respect for the Blacks.  As one Black man in Africa said on a blog once, when he went on a vacation to Northern Africa, the people there looked down on him and were very rude because of his color.  Think how much fun she will have trying to get across to these Northern Africans what she is trying to get across here.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad we have the Black Madonnas and Jesus statues and paintings to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I will go with the Icons.  After all, they were painted by the early descendents of the original Christians.  By the way, the Filipinos are Asian, and they parade around with a Black Jesus.  Does this make the Filipinos Black?  Listening to your blabbering, I wonder if you have Voodoo dolls that depict Whites that you jab  every night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go with whatever you choose. My intent is not to change your mind. I dont really care what you think. My intent is to put the information out there. Fillipinos are not exactly Asian They are Spanish and Asian. They also are not the indigenous people of the Philippines. The Aeta people are. Guess what? They are Black people as well. Trust me....I will make you look like a fool with every deflection you give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are loads of Filipinos living here in Southern California, and none of them look like the person in your picture.  In fact, my daughter's mother-in-law is Filipina, and I think she would be insulted to see someone claiming she was somehow related to that woman.  Now since you are on a Middle East forum and not an Anthropology Forum,. have you anything to tell us about what is going on in at least one Middle East country?  What's the latest going on in Kuwaiit or Oman?   Perhaps you are not interested in the Middle East and only about Anthropology.  Perhaps the owners of the US Message Board can set up a special forum for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not really of any importance to me. I have Fillipinos in my family so I know what the real ones look like and what the ones that are mixed with Spanish look like. I'm sure she would be insulted. The name Aeta is actually a slur. The real name for these people is the Ageta. (Original People). The internet is free so look it up. No I have nothing more to say on the subject unless you want to keep spreading falsehoods which I will shoot down.
Click to expand...


I am just waiting for you to stop with your Anthropology lessons and get back to the Middle East which this forum is supposed to be about.  None of us can stop you from being distrustful of Whites.  That is your choice.  However, this is not what this forum was set up for.  Why not find yourself a nice soapbox on a busy street and give the Whites "what for" and maybe that will make you feel better.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does something occurring in europe have to do with Jesus? You keep starting from the premise he was white when he wasnt. What does Josephus Flavious have to do with Jesus being Black? Flavious was born in 37 AD.  Unless you are a vampire or married to one your hubby was not around 500 B.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His community was stuck in Yemen,  Africa      by 500 BC  and did not leave------your big problem is the fact that they
> had nearly  universal literacy  (well amongst the males)
> and were in communication with the -----other jews
> Josephus Flavius was an palestinian jew who was born  during the lifetime of   Jesus.     So he was OBVIOUSLY
> black too.     Then there was PHILO of Alexandria----lived
> during the lifetime of Jesus-----a jew of Egypt---OBVIOUSLY
> black too as were all the rest of the jews of Alexandria
> --in fact just about the only jews left in Egypt ---a very few---
> are jews of Alexandria----they must have transformed into
> white people duing the  GREAT MUTATION too
> I am so fascinated with this new version of history----but you refuse to supply the links.    Roudy is black too----an Iraqi jew left over----got to Iraq something like ??  600  BC---a bunch 'of black jews------interestingly enough way back around
> 500  BC    the black jews of Yemen were in lively debate with
> the black jews of Babylon-----there was a bit of a rift----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yemen is in the middle east not Africa. You need to work on your geography. Are you sure you know what you are talking about? How was his community stuck in Yemen and what does that have to do with what I said?  I have heard nothing that says Flavius was Black. He may have been mixed but I doubt he was completely Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh  ok    you took  the middle east out of Africa-----Yemen is part of the ARABIAN PENNINSULA      you can stick it
> in either asia or Africa------the African jews of  Israel Judea
> traveled and settled there something like 700 BC because it
> was on the  SILK ROAD------all of this stuff is confirmed by history written at that time and also by DNA analysis.   Yemen had a very good relationship with  ETHIOPIA  ----the countries
> are but a hop, skip and jump from each other over a very narrow strait.      DNA analysis confirms their romantic
> relationship which created the  jews of Ethiopia and
> the Ethiopian genes in Yemenites.   Ethiopians are black.---
> ie real blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but whites stuck Yemen in the middle east to confuse people like you. I know the entire area was originally Black people all the way to India. Its amusing you want to suddenly admit what I have been saying all along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh     it was not in the middle east when the black
> "god"   allah invented both the universe  and  the cosmic
> atlas???
Click to expand...

There was no such thing as the middle east until white people made up the term in the early 1900's. Do some research please. You are killing me.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter what you see. I posted the links for you the first time you asked the question. I'm not going to do your work for you.  You keep wandering of the path. No one said neanderthals were not genetically compatible. I said europeans and asians interbred with them. Typically if you inter breed that means you are compatible genetically. Horses and donkeys can interbreed but that doesnt make them the same species. Neanderthals were not in Africa. If you have a link to that I would love to see it. There was never a great mutation that turned Jews white. Jews were Black until they mixed. Some of them remained Black. Jews from europe are not the orginal jews. Sorry but you need to research a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horses and donkey on interbreeding do not produce animals that can reproduce-------your comment kinda proves that you
> know nothing about genetics.   According to your theory---
> the Neanderthal homosapien kids did reproduce and made
> European children -------another theory you have is that a whole black population BECOMES   on having sex with whites for about 1000 years and you are afraid to provide
> those links to the GENETIC EVIDENCE that the jews of Israel during the time of Jesus were all BLACKS as were the
> rest of the jews ---in North Africa at that time----before they suddenly WHITENED UP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said they had to reproduce? I know I didnt. I just used them as an example of 2 species that can interbreed. I guess you needed another deflection point to make is seem as if  you know what you are talking about which is obvious you dont. Where is that link showing neanderthals were out of Africa. Stop stalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do your own research------current knowledge is that HOMINIDS    ((the GENUS of which   sapien and Neanderthal
> are the subset  SPECIES-----remember?    genus/species --all  came about in AFRICA)))
> 
> Neanderthals were in Africa before they got to Europe and Asia------like  150,000 years ago.         right down from the trees and UP NORTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Neanderthals were in Africa why cant you provide a link to one scientist saying so? i'll even take a stormfront link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> google   NEANDERTHAL
Click to expand...

I have. There is no proof at all they were in Africa. No DNA and no bones. If you have a link please provide it.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad we have the Black Madonnas and Jesus statues and paintings to refute that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will go with the Icons.  After all, they were painted by the early descendents of the original Christians.  By the way, the Filipinos are Asian, and they parade around with a Black Jesus.  Does this make the Filipinos Black?  Listening to your blabbering, I wonder if you have Voodoo dolls that depict Whites that you jab  every night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go with whatever you choose. My intent is not to change your mind. I dont really care what you think. My intent is to put the information out there. Fillipinos are not exactly Asian They are Spanish and Asian. They also are not the indigenous people of the Philippines. The Aeta people are. Guess what? They are Black people as well. Trust me....I will make you look like a fool with every deflection you give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are loads of Filipinos living here in Southern California, and none of them look like the person in your picture.  In fact, my daughter's mother-in-law is Filipina, and I think she would be insulted to see someone claiming she was somehow related to that woman.  Now since you are on a Middle East forum and not an Anthropology Forum,. have you anything to tell us about what is going on in at least one Middle East country?  What's the latest going on in Kuwaiit or Oman?   Perhaps you are not interested in the Middle East and only about Anthropology.  Perhaps the owners of the US Message Board can set up a special forum for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not really of any importance to me. I have Fillipinos in my family so I know what the real ones look like and what the ones that are mixed with Spanish look like. I'm sure she would be insulted. The name Aeta is actually a slur. The real name for these people is the Ageta. (Original People). The internet is free so look it up. No I have nothing more to say on the subject unless you want to keep spreading falsehoods which I will shoot down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for you to stop with your Anthropology lessons and get back to the Middle East which this forum is supposed to be about.  None of us can stop you from being distrustful of Whites.  That is your choice.  However, this is not what this forum was set up for.  Why not find yourself a nice soapbox on a busy street and give the Whites "what for" and maybe that will make you feel better.
Click to expand...

I dont care what you are waiting for me to stop doing. If you dont want an anthropology lesson then dont try to tell me something you dont know anything about. i will correct you.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be able to see at the Getty Museum the Icons of the Holy Land from the 2nd to 4th century A.D. lent by St. Catherine's church in the Sinai.  If you and I were to view pictures from 1615 to 1815 of people from England who went to America, we would see that even though the clothes are different from today's clothing and the hair styles are different, the facial features and complexion of the people are basically the same.  No doubt the Jesus depicted on these Icons looked basically the same as the people who painted them in the 2nd to 4th century A.D.  These Icons didn't show Jesus looking like a Black man.
> 
> Actually since she doesn't trust the White Man, perhaps she should tell the people in Northern Africa that she doesn't trust them and that they should have some respect for the Blacks.  As one Black man in Africa said on a blog once, when he went on a vacation to Northern Africa, the people there looked down on him and were very rude because of his color.  Think how much fun she will have trying to get across to these Northern Africans what she is trying to get across here.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad we have the Black Madonnas and Jesus statues and paintings to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I will go with the Icons.  After all, they were painted by the early descendents of the original Christians.  By the way, the Filipinos are Asian, and they parade around with a Black Jesus.  Does this make the Filipinos Black?  Listening to your blabbering, I wonder if you have Voodoo dolls that depict Whites that you jab  every night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go with whatever you choose. My intent is not to change your mind. I dont really care what you think. My intent is to put the information out there. Fillipinos are not exactly Asian They are Spanish and Asian. They also are not the indigenous people of the Philippines. The Aeta people are. Guess what? They are Black people as well. Trust me....I will make you look like a fool with every deflection you give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are loads of Filipinos living here in Southern California, and none of them look like the person in your picture.  In fact, my daughter's mother-in-law is Filipina, and I think she would be insulted to see someone claiming she was somehow related to that woman.  Now since you are on a Middle East forum and not an Anthropology Forum,. have you anything to tell us about what is going on in at least one Middle East country?  What's the latest going on in Kuwaiit or Oman?   Perhaps you are not interested in the Middle East and only about Anthropology.  Perhaps the owners of the US Message Board can set up a special forum for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not really of any importance to me. I have Fillipinos in my family so I know what the real ones look like and what the ones that are mixed with Spanish look like. I'm sure she would be insulted. The name Aeta is actually a slur. The real name for these people is the Ageta. (Original People). The internet is free so look it up. No I have nothing more to say on the subject unless you want to keep spreading falsehoods which I will shoot down.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His community was stuck in Yemen,  Africa      by 500 BC  and did not leave------your big problem is the fact that they
> had nearly  universal literacy  (well amongst the males)
> and were in communication with the -----other jews
> Josephus Flavius was an palestinian jew who was born  during the lifetime of   Jesus.     So he was OBVIOUSLY
> black too.     Then there was PHILO of Alexandria----lived
> during the lifetime of Jesus-----a jew of Egypt---OBVIOUSLY
> black too as were all the rest of the jews of Alexandria
> --in fact just about the only jews left in Egypt ---a very few---
> are jews of Alexandria----they must have transformed into
> white people duing the  GREAT MUTATION too
> I am so fascinated with this new version of history----but you refuse to supply the links.    Roudy is black too----an Iraqi jew left over----got to Iraq something like ??  600  BC---a bunch 'of black jews------interestingly enough way back around
> 500  BC    the black jews of Yemen were in lively debate with
> the black jews of Babylon-----there was a bit of a rift----
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen is in the middle east not Africa. You need to work on your geography. Are you sure you know what you are talking about? How was his community stuck in Yemen and what does that have to do with what I said?  I have heard nothing that says Flavius was Black. He may have been mixed but I doubt he was completely Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh  ok    you took  the middle east out of Africa-----Yemen is part of the ARABIAN PENNINSULA      you can stick it
> in either asia or Africa------the African jews of  Israel Judea
> traveled and settled there something like 700 BC because it
> was on the  SILK ROAD------all of this stuff is confirmed by history written at that time and also by DNA analysis.   Yemen had a very good relationship with  ETHIOPIA  ----the countries
> are but a hop, skip and jump from each other over a very narrow strait.      DNA analysis confirms their romantic
> relationship which created the  jews of Ethiopia and
> the Ethiopian genes in Yemenites.   Ethiopians are black.---
> ie real blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but whites stuck Yemen in the middle east to confuse people like you. I know the entire area was originally Black people all the way to India. Its amusing you want to suddenly admit what I have been saying all along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh     it was not in the middle east when the black
> "god"   allah invented both the universe  and  the cosmic
> atlas???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no such thing as the middle east until white people made up the term in the early 1900's. Do some research please. You are killing me.
Click to expand...


I am communicating in English.     There was no such thing as
AFRICA   until some white guys decided to call a big chunk of land------AFRICA------it's derived from Latin-----a white language.     I use the English term.   ----


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horses and donkey on interbreeding do not produce animals that can reproduce-------your comment kinda proves that you
> know nothing about genetics.   According to your theory---
> the Neanderthal homosapien kids did reproduce and made
> European children -------another theory you have is that a whole black population BECOMES   on having sex with whites for about 1000 years and you are afraid to provide
> those links to the GENETIC EVIDENCE that the jews of Israel during the time of Jesus were all BLACKS as were the
> rest of the jews ---in North Africa at that time----before they suddenly WHITENED UP
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had to reproduce? I know I didnt. I just used them as an example of 2 species that can interbreed. I guess you needed another deflection point to make is seem as if  you know what you are talking about which is obvious you dont. Where is that link showing neanderthals were out of Africa. Stop stalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do your own research------current knowledge is that HOMINIDS    ((the GENUS of which   sapien and Neanderthal
> are the subset  SPECIES-----remember?    genus/species --all  came about in AFRICA)))
> 
> Neanderthals were in Africa before they got to Europe and Asia------like  150,000 years ago.         right down from the trees and UP NORTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Neanderthals were in Africa why cant you provide a link to one scientist saying so? i'll even take a stormfront link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> google   NEANDERTHAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. There is no proof at all they were in Africa. No DNA and no bones. If you have a link please provide it.
Click to expand...


nope------you did not even try -----you lied


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will go with the Icons.  After all, they were painted by the early descendents of the original Christians.  By the way, the Filipinos are Asian, and they parade around with a Black Jesus.  Does this make the Filipinos Black?  Listening to your blabbering, I wonder if you have Voodoo dolls that depict Whites that you jab  every night.
> 
> 
> 
> You can go with whatever you choose. My intent is not to change your mind. I dont really care what you think. My intent is to put the information out there. Fillipinos are not exactly Asian They are Spanish and Asian. They also are not the indigenous people of the Philippines. The Aeta people are. Guess what? They are Black people as well. Trust me....I will make you look like a fool with every deflection you give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are loads of Filipinos living here in Southern California, and none of them look like the person in your picture.  In fact, my daughter's mother-in-law is Filipina, and I think she would be insulted to see someone claiming she was somehow related to that woman.  Now since you are on a Middle East forum and not an Anthropology Forum,. have you anything to tell us about what is going on in at least one Middle East country?  What's the latest going on in Kuwaiit or Oman?   Perhaps you are not interested in the Middle East and only about Anthropology.  Perhaps the owners of the US Message Board can set up a special forum for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not really of any importance to me. I have Fillipinos in my family so I know what the real ones look like and what the ones that are mixed with Spanish look like. I'm sure she would be insulted. The name Aeta is actually a slur. The real name for these people is the Ageta. (Original People). The internet is free so look it up. No I have nothing more to say on the subject unless you want to keep spreading falsehoods which I will shoot down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for you to stop with your Anthropology lessons and get back to the Middle East which this forum is supposed to be about.  None of us can stop you from being distrustful of Whites.  That is your choice.  However, this is not what this forum was set up for.  Why not find yourself a nice soapbox on a busy street and give the Whites "what for" and maybe that will make you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what you are waiting for me to stop doing. If you dont want an anthropology lesson then dont try to tell me something you dont know anything about. i will correct you.
Click to expand...


Did everyone here realize that this is not the Middle East forum anymore, but is the Anthropology forum where we are going to learn all about the Blacks?  Poor me, and here I thought people came here to discuss current events in the Middle East.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad we have the Black Madonnas and Jesus statues and paintings to refute that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will go with the Icons.  After all, they were painted by the early descendents of the original Christians.  By the way, the Filipinos are Asian, and they parade around with a Black Jesus.  Does this make the Filipinos Black?  Listening to your blabbering, I wonder if you have Voodoo dolls that depict Whites that you jab  every night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go with whatever you choose. My intent is not to change your mind. I dont really care what you think. My intent is to put the information out there. Fillipinos are not exactly Asian They are Spanish and Asian. They also are not the indigenous people of the Philippines. The Aeta people are. Guess what? They are Black people as well. Trust me....I will make you look like a fool with every deflection you give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are loads of Filipinos living here in Southern California, and none of them look like the person in your picture.  In fact, my daughter's mother-in-law is Filipina, and I think she would be insulted to see someone claiming she was somehow related to that woman.  Now since you are on a Middle East forum and not an Anthropology Forum,. have you anything to tell us about what is going on in at least one Middle East country?  What's the latest going on in Kuwaiit or Oman?   Perhaps you are not interested in the Middle East and only about Anthropology.  Perhaps the owners of the US Message Board can set up a special forum for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not really of any importance to me. I have Fillipinos in my family so I know what the real ones look like and what the ones that are mixed with Spanish look like. I'm sure she would be insulted. The name Aeta is actually a slur. The real name for these people is the Ageta. (Original People). The internet is free so look it up. No I have nothing more to say on the subject unless you want to keep spreading falsehoods which I will shoot down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen is in the middle east not Africa. You need to work on your geography. Are you sure you know what you are talking about? How was his community stuck in Yemen and what does that have to do with what I said?  I have heard nothing that says Flavius was Black. He may have been mixed but I doubt he was completely Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh  ok    you took  the middle east out of Africa-----Yemen is part of the ARABIAN PENNINSULA      you can stick it
> in either asia or Africa------the African jews of  Israel Judea
> traveled and settled there something like 700 BC because it
> was on the  SILK ROAD------all of this stuff is confirmed by history written at that time and also by DNA analysis.   Yemen had a very good relationship with  ETHIOPIA  ----the countries
> are but a hop, skip and jump from each other over a very narrow strait.      DNA analysis confirms their romantic
> relationship which created the  jews of Ethiopia and
> the Ethiopian genes in Yemenites.   Ethiopians are black.---
> ie real blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but whites stuck Yemen in the middle east to confuse people like you. I know the entire area was originally Black people all the way to India. Its amusing you want to suddenly admit what I have been saying all along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh     it was not in the middle east when the black
> "god"   allah invented both the universe  and  the cosmic
> atlas???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no such thing as the middle east until white people made up the term in the early 1900's. Do some research please. You are killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am communicating in English.     There was no such thing as
> AFRICA   until some white guys decided to call a big chunk of land------AFRICA------it's derived from Latin-----a white language.     I use the English term.   ----
Click to expand...

Africa is what it was called later. I'm using the term because there is no real consensus on what it was actually called. Most likely there was no term for the entire mass. The Greeks referred to it as Aethiopia but they had no idea how big it was and neither did the Romans who gave it the name Africa.  However, you deflection is noted. What is your point in saying that?. You didnt even know that the middle east is a new term made  up by whites in the 1900's


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had to reproduce? I know I didnt. I just used them as an example of 2 species that can interbreed. I guess you needed another deflection point to make is seem as if  you know what you are talking about which is obvious you dont. Where is that link showing neanderthals were out of Africa. Stop stalling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do your own research------current knowledge is that HOMINIDS    ((the GENUS of which   sapien and Neanderthal
> are the subset  SPECIES-----remember?    genus/species --all  came about in AFRICA)))
> 
> Neanderthals were in Africa before they got to Europe and Asia------like  150,000 years ago.         right down from the trees and UP NORTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Neanderthals were in Africa why cant you provide a link to one scientist saying so? i'll even take a stormfront link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> google   NEANDERTHAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. There is no proof at all they were in Africa. No DNA and no bones. If you have a link please provide it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you did not even try -----you lied
Click to expand...

Yep I did. You still havent posted even one link to support your claim. Show me something that says neanderthals were in Africa. This is the best I found. Nothing about Africa though.

"Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in* Europe *between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent."


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can go with whatever you choose. My intent is not to change your mind. I dont really care what you think. My intent is to put the information out there. Fillipinos are not exactly Asian They are Spanish and Asian. They also are not the indigenous people of the Philippines. The Aeta people are. Guess what? They are Black people as well. Trust me....I will make you look like a fool with every deflection you give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are loads of Filipinos living here in Southern California, and none of them look like the person in your picture.  In fact, my daughter's mother-in-law is Filipina, and I think she would be insulted to see someone claiming she was somehow related to that woman.  Now since you are on a Middle East forum and not an Anthropology Forum,. have you anything to tell us about what is going on in at least one Middle East country?  What's the latest going on in Kuwaiit or Oman?   Perhaps you are not interested in the Middle East and only about Anthropology.  Perhaps the owners of the US Message Board can set up a special forum for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not really of any importance to me. I have Fillipinos in my family so I know what the real ones look like and what the ones that are mixed with Spanish look like. I'm sure she would be insulted. The name Aeta is actually a slur. The real name for these people is the Ageta. (Original People). The internet is free so look it up. No I have nothing more to say on the subject unless you want to keep spreading falsehoods which I will shoot down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for you to stop with your Anthropology lessons and get back to the Middle East which this forum is supposed to be about.  None of us can stop you from being distrustful of Whites.  That is your choice.  However, this is not what this forum was set up for.  Why not find yourself a nice soapbox on a busy street and give the Whites "what for" and maybe that will make you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what you are waiting for me to stop doing. If you dont want an anthropology lesson then dont try to tell me something you dont know anything about. i will correct you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did everyone here realize that this is not the Middle East forum anymore, but is the Anthropology forum where we are going to learn all about the Blacks?  Poor me, and here I thought people came here to discuss current events in the Middle East.
Click to expand...

You contributed so dont complain. You tried to tell me Filipinos were not Black on this Middle East thread. I think you are just sore because I shut that down pretty quickly.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will go with the Icons.  After all, they were painted by the early descendents of the original Christians.  By the way, the Filipinos are Asian, and they parade around with a Black Jesus.  Does this make the Filipinos Black?  Listening to your blabbering, I wonder if you have Voodoo dolls that depict Whites that you jab  every night.
> 
> 
> 
> You can go with whatever you choose. My intent is not to change your mind. I dont really care what you think. My intent is to put the information out there. Fillipinos are not exactly Asian They are Spanish and Asian. They also are not the indigenous people of the Philippines. The Aeta people are. Guess what? They are Black people as well. Trust me....I will make you look like a fool with every deflection you give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are loads of Filipinos living here in Southern California, and none of them look like the person in your picture.  In fact, my daughter's mother-in-law is Filipina, and I think she would be insulted to see someone claiming she was somehow related to that woman.  Now since you are on a Middle East forum and not an Anthropology Forum,. have you anything to tell us about what is going on in at least one Middle East country?  What's the latest going on in Kuwaiit or Oman?   Perhaps you are not interested in the Middle East and only about Anthropology.  Perhaps the owners of the US Message Board can set up a special forum for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not really of any importance to me. I have Fillipinos in my family so I know what the real ones look like and what the ones that are mixed with Spanish look like. I'm sure she would be insulted. The name Aeta is actually a slur. The real name for these people is the Ageta. (Original People). The internet is free so look it up. No I have nothing more to say on the subject unless you want to keep spreading falsehoods which I will shoot down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh  ok    you took  the middle east out of Africa-----Yemen is part of the ARABIAN PENNINSULA      you can stick it
> in either asia or Africa------the African jews of  Israel Judea
> traveled and settled there something like 700 BC because it
> was on the  SILK ROAD------all of this stuff is confirmed by history written at that time and also by DNA analysis.   Yemen had a very good relationship with  ETHIOPIA  ----the countries
> are but a hop, skip and jump from each other over a very narrow strait.      DNA analysis confirms their romantic
> relationship which created the  jews of Ethiopia and
> the Ethiopian genes in Yemenites.   Ethiopians are black.---
> ie real blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but whites stuck Yemen in the middle east to confuse people like you. I know the entire area was originally Black people all the way to India. Its amusing you want to suddenly admit what I have been saying all along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh     it was not in the middle east when the black
> "god"   allah invented both the universe  and  the cosmic
> atlas???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no such thing as the middle east until white people made up the term in the early 1900's. Do some research please. You are killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am communicating in English.     There was no such thing as
> AFRICA   until some white guys decided to call a big chunk of land------AFRICA------it's derived from Latin-----a white language.     I use the English term.   ----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa is what it was called later. I'm using the term because there is no real consensus on what it was actually called. Most likely there was no term for the entire mass. The Greeks referred to it as Aethiopia but they had no idea how big it was and neither did the Romans who gave it the name Africa.  However, you deflection is noted. What is your point in saying that?. You didnt even know that the middle east is a new term made  up by whites in the 1900's
Click to expand...


your comment is idiotic------the MIDDLE EAST is a designation for an area of the earth now in use in the English language------you have no idea what a  HAPLOTYPE , yet you cite  "HAPLOTYPE"   as if you have some knowledge of
population genetics ----which you don't -------you also insist
that   cold weather turns large populations  WHITE----in the course of a few hundred years.       You do not even know that the GENUS  HOMINID   developed in Africa----and clearly do not understand what a  GENUS is.   Your best show of stupidity has been-------Europeans are the result of
Neanderthal,  homospien interbreeding but the
offspring of that match cannot reproduce because they are
like mules


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are loads of Filipinos living here in Southern California, and none of them look like the person in your picture.  In fact, my daughter's mother-in-law is Filipina, and I think she would be insulted to see someone claiming she was somehow related to that woman.  Now since you are on a Middle East forum and not an Anthropology Forum,. have you anything to tell us about what is going on in at least one Middle East country?  What's the latest going on in Kuwaiit or Oman?   Perhaps you are not interested in the Middle East and only about Anthropology.  Perhaps the owners of the US Message Board can set up a special forum for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not really of any importance to me. I have Fillipinos in my family so I know what the real ones look like and what the ones that are mixed with Spanish look like. I'm sure she would be insulted. The name Aeta is actually a slur. The real name for these people is the Ageta. (Original People). The internet is free so look it up. No I have nothing more to say on the subject unless you want to keep spreading falsehoods which I will shoot down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for you to stop with your Anthropology lessons and get back to the Middle East which this forum is supposed to be about.  None of us can stop you from being distrustful of Whites.  That is your choice.  However, this is not what this forum was set up for.  Why not find yourself a nice soapbox on a busy street and give the Whites "what for" and maybe that will make you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what you are waiting for me to stop doing. If you dont want an anthropology lesson then dont try to tell me something you dont know anything about. i will correct you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did everyone here realize that this is not the Middle East forum anymore, but is the Anthropology forum where we are going to learn all about the Blacks?  Poor me, and here I thought people came here to discuss current events in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You contributed so dont complain. You tried to tell me Filipinos were not Black on this Middle East thread. I think you are just sore because I shut that down pretty quickly.
Click to expand...


Tell all the Filipinos in Southern California that they are Black, and they will laugh in your face.  Now tell us, what are you going to contribute to this Middle East forum when many things are happening in this area?  If you are still stuck on Blacks and Whites on a Middle East forum, I suggest you find yourself a good Black psychiatrist.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can go with whatever you choose. My intent is not to change your mind. I dont really care what you think. My intent is to put the information out there. Fillipinos are not exactly Asian They are Spanish and Asian. They also are not the indigenous people of the Philippines. The Aeta people are. Guess what? They are Black people as well. Trust me....I will make you look like a fool with every deflection you give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are loads of Filipinos living here in Southern California, and none of them look like the person in your picture.  In fact, my daughter's mother-in-law is Filipina, and I think she would be insulted to see someone claiming she was somehow related to that woman.  Now since you are on a Middle East forum and not an Anthropology Forum,. have you anything to tell us about what is going on in at least one Middle East country?  What's the latest going on in Kuwaiit or Oman?   Perhaps you are not interested in the Middle East and only about Anthropology.  Perhaps the owners of the US Message Board can set up a special forum for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not really of any importance to me. I have Fillipinos in my family so I know what the real ones look like and what the ones that are mixed with Spanish look like. I'm sure she would be insulted. The name Aeta is actually a slur. The real name for these people is the Ageta. (Original People). The internet is free so look it up. No I have nothing more to say on the subject unless you want to keep spreading falsehoods which I will shoot down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but whites stuck Yemen in the middle east to confuse people like you. I know the entire area was originally Black people all the way to India. Its amusing you want to suddenly admit what I have been saying all along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh     it was not in the middle east when the black
> "god"   allah invented both the universe  and  the cosmic
> atlas???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no such thing as the middle east until white people made up the term in the early 1900's. Do some research please. You are killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am communicating in English.     There was no such thing as
> AFRICA   until some white guys decided to call a big chunk of land------AFRICA------it's derived from Latin-----a white language.     I use the English term.   ----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa is what it was called later. I'm using the term because there is no real consensus on what it was actually called. Most likely there was no term for the entire mass. The Greeks referred to it as Aethiopia but they had no idea how big it was and neither did the Romans who gave it the name Africa.  However, you deflection is noted. What is your point in saying that?. You didnt even know that the middle east is a new term made  up by whites in the 1900's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your comment is idiotic------the MIDDLE EAST is a designation for an area of the earth now in use in the English language------you have no idea what a  HAPLOTYPE , yet you cite  "HAPLOTYPE"   as if you have some knowledge of
> population genetics ----which you don't -------you also insist
> that   cold weather turns large populations  WHITE----in the course of a few hundred years.       You do not even know that the GENUS  HOMINID   developed in Africa----and clearly do not understand what a  GENUS is.   Your best show of stupidity has been-------Europeans are the result of
> Neanderthal,  homospien interbreeding but the
> offspring of that match cannot reproduce because they are
> like mules
Click to expand...

I never said that. Your boy Roudy made the claim white people were white due to weather. i said it was a genetic mutation and posted the link proving it. i know for a fact homo sapien sapiens originated in Africa. I told you this from the beginning.  I think you have managed to confuse yourself. I never told you neanderthals and and humans couldnt interbreed. I even told you thats why whites and Asians have neanderthal DNA. You may want to take a deep breath and try again.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do your own research------current knowledge is that HOMINIDS    ((the GENUS of which   sapien and Neanderthal
> are the subset  SPECIES-----remember?    genus/species --all  came about in AFRICA)))
> 
> Neanderthals were in Africa before they got to Europe and Asia------like  150,000 years ago.         right down from the trees and UP NORTH
> 
> 
> 
> So if Neanderthals were in Africa why cant you provide a link to one scientist saying so? i'll even take a stormfront link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> google   NEANDERTHAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. There is no proof at all they were in Africa. No DNA and no bones. If you have a link please provide it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you did not even try -----you lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I did. You still havent posted even one link to support your claim. Show me something that says neanderthals were in Africa. This is the best I found. Nothing about Africa though.
> 
> "Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in* Europe *between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent."
Click to expand...


so?    Neanderthals are a branch   "species"  of the genus
HOMINID  which developed in Africa


“Neanderthal” admixture seems to be higher in West Africans than in East Africans. How come? (*Source*)When modern humans began their expansion from a small core somewhere in East Africa, the continent probably had several different archaic populations.

It now seems that one of them was related to the Neanderthals in Europe. In an ongoing study of Neanderthal admixture in present-day humans, John Hawks has found an apparently higher level of admixture in the Yoruba of Nigeria than in the Luhya of Kenya (see chart above).


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not really of any importance to me. I have Fillipinos in my family so I know what the real ones look like and what the ones that are mixed with Spanish look like. I'm sure she would be insulted. The name Aeta is actually a slur. The real name for these people is the Ageta. (Original People). The internet is free so look it up. No I have nothing more to say on the subject unless you want to keep spreading falsehoods which I will shoot down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for you to stop with your Anthropology lessons and get back to the Middle East which this forum is supposed to be about.  None of us can stop you from being distrustful of Whites.  That is your choice.  However, this is not what this forum was set up for.  Why not find yourself a nice soapbox on a busy street and give the Whites "what for" and maybe that will make you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what you are waiting for me to stop doing. If you dont want an anthropology lesson then dont try to tell me something you dont know anything about. i will correct you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did everyone here realize that this is not the Middle East forum anymore, but is the Anthropology forum where we are going to learn all about the Blacks?  Poor me, and here I thought people came here to discuss current events in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You contributed so dont complain. You tried to tell me Filipinos were not Black on this Middle East thread. I think you are just sore because I shut that down pretty quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell all the Filipinos in Southern California that they are Black, and they will laugh in your face.  Now tell us, what are you going to contribute to this Middle East forum when many things are happening in this area?  If you are still stuck on Blacks and Whites on a Middle East forum, I suggest you find yourself a good Black psychiatrist.
Click to expand...


Why would I waste my time telling them that? I'm just telling you that the original Filipinos are Black. I told you before I'm not trying to convince you. Just letting you know I know. So the next time you try to claim something that uninformed you will remember this conversation. Now tell us... when are you going to learn to research before you speak? If you are going to go off topic at least know what you are talking about.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are loads of Filipinos living here in Southern California, and none of them look like the person in your picture.  In fact, my daughter's mother-in-law is Filipina, and I think she would be insulted to see someone claiming she was somehow related to that woman.  Now since you are on a Middle East forum and not an Anthropology Forum,. have you anything to tell us about what is going on in at least one Middle East country?  What's the latest going on in Kuwaiit or Oman?   Perhaps you are not interested in the Middle East and only about Anthropology.  Perhaps the owners of the US Message Board can set up a special forum for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not really of any importance to me. I have Fillipinos in my family so I know what the real ones look like and what the ones that are mixed with Spanish look like. I'm sure she would be insulted. The name Aeta is actually a slur. The real name for these people is the Ageta. (Original People). The internet is free so look it up. No I have nothing more to say on the subject unless you want to keep spreading falsehoods which I will shoot down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh     it was not in the middle east when the black
> "god"   allah invented both the universe  and  the cosmic
> atlas???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no such thing as the middle east until white people made up the term in the early 1900's. Do some research please. You are killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am communicating in English.     There was no such thing as
> AFRICA   until some white guys decided to call a big chunk of land------AFRICA------it's derived from Latin-----a white language.     I use the English term.   ----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa is what it was called later. I'm using the term because there is no real consensus on what it was actually called. Most likely there was no term for the entire mass. The Greeks referred to it as Aethiopia but they had no idea how big it was and neither did the Romans who gave it the name Africa.  However, you deflection is noted. What is your point in saying that?. You didnt even know that the middle east is a new term made  up by whites in the 1900's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your comment is idiotic------the MIDDLE EAST is a designation for an area of the earth now in use in the English language------you have no idea what a  HAPLOTYPE , yet you cite  "HAPLOTYPE"   as if you have some knowledge of
> population genetics ----which you don't -------you also insist
> that   cold weather turns large populations  WHITE----in the course of a few hundred years.       You do not even know that the GENUS  HOMINID   developed in Africa----and clearly do not understand what a  GENUS is.   Your best show of stupidity has been-------Europeans are the result of
> Neanderthal,  homospien interbreeding but the
> offspring of that match cannot reproduce because they are
> like mules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. Your boy Roudy made the claim white people were white due to weather. i said it was a genetic mutation and posted the link proving it. i know for a fact homo sapien sapiens originated in Africa. I told you this from the beginning.  I think you have managed to confuse yourself. I never told you neanderthals and and humans couldnt interbreed. I even told you thats why whites and Asians have neanderthal DNA. You may want to take a deep breath and try again.
Click to expand...


“Neanderthal” admixture seems to be higher in West Africans than in East Africans. How come? (*Source*)When modern humans began their expansion from a small core somewhere in East Africa, the continent probably had several different archaic populations.

It now seems that one of them was related to the Neanderthals in Europe. In an ongoing study of Neanderthal admixture in present-day humans, John Hawks has found an apparently higher level of admixture in the Yoruba of Nigeria than in the Luhya of Kenya (see chart above).


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if Neanderthals were in Africa why cant you provide a link to one scientist saying so? i'll even take a stormfront link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> google   NEANDERTHAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. There is no proof at all they were in Africa. No DNA and no bones. If you have a link please provide it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you did not even try -----you lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I did. You still havent posted even one link to support your claim. Show me something that says neanderthals were in Africa. This is the best I found. Nothing about Africa though.
> 
> "Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in* Europe *between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?    Neanderthals are a branch   "species"  of the genus
> HOMINID  which developed in Africa
> 
> 
> “Neanderthal” admixture seems to be higher in West Africans than in East Africans. How come? (*Source*)When modern humans began their expansion from a small core somewhere in East Africa, the continent probably had several different archaic populations.
> 
> It now seems that one of them was related to the Neanderthals in Europe. In an ongoing study of Neanderthal admixture in present-day humans, John Hawks has found an apparently higher level of admixture in the Yoruba of Nigeria than in the Luhya of Kenya (see chart above).
Click to expand...

What do you mean so? That means you didnt know what you were tallking about claiming neanderthals were in Africa. They werent. They came about in europe. If they were in Africa why no DNA evidence or bones?


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for you to stop with your Anthropology lessons and get back to the Middle East which this forum is supposed to be about.  None of us can stop you from being distrustful of Whites.  That is your choice.  However, this is not what this forum was set up for.  Why not find yourself a nice soapbox on a busy street and give the Whites "what for" and maybe that will make you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you are waiting for me to stop doing. If you dont want an anthropology lesson then dont try to tell me something you dont know anything about. i will correct you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did everyone here realize that this is not the Middle East forum anymore, but is the Anthropology forum where we are going to learn all about the Blacks?  Poor me, and here I thought people came here to discuss current events in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You contributed so dont complain. You tried to tell me Filipinos were not Black on this Middle East thread. I think you are just sore because I shut that down pretty quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell all the Filipinos in Southern California that they are Black, and they will laugh in your face.  Now tell us, what are you going to contribute to this Middle East forum when many things are happening in this area?  If you are still stuck on Blacks and Whites on a Middle East forum, I suggest you find yourself a good Black psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I waste my time telling them that? I'm just telling you that the original Filipinos are Black. I told you before I'm not trying to convince you. Just letting you know I know. So the next time you try to claim something that uninformed you will remember this conversation. Now tell us... when are you going to learn to research before you speak? If you are going to go off topic at least know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


The best advice you can take is go to a Black psychiatrist and tell him that all you want to do on forums is talk about the bad, bad Whites and to give the Whites an Anthropology lesson which they of course could go to a college and take one from a person who is a professor in anthropology.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for you to stop with your Anthropology lessons and get back to the Middle East which this forum is supposed to be about.  None of us can stop you from being distrustful of Whites.  That is your choice.  However, this is not what this forum was set up for.  Why not find yourself a nice soapbox on a busy street and give the Whites "what for" and maybe that will make you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you are waiting for me to stop doing. If you dont want an anthropology lesson then dont try to tell me something you dont know anything about. i will correct you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did everyone here realize that this is not the Middle East forum anymore, but is the Anthropology forum where we are going to learn all about the Blacks?  Poor me, and here I thought people came here to discuss current events in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You contributed so dont complain. You tried to tell me Filipinos were not Black on this Middle East thread. I think you are just sore because I shut that down pretty quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell all the Filipinos in Southern California that they are Black, and they will laugh in your face.  Now tell us, what are you going to contribute to this Middle East forum when many things are happening in this area?  If you are still stuck on Blacks and Whites on a Middle East forum, I suggest you find yourself a good Black psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I waste my time telling them that? I'm just telling you that the original Filipinos are Black. I told you before I'm not trying to convince you. Just letting you know I know. So the next time you try to claim something that uninformed you will remember this conversation. Now tell us... when are you going to learn to research before you speak? If you are going to go off topic at least know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


you are using SKIN color as a racist marker again.   ---eskimos have dark skin too.        and all   HOMINIDS did
originally come from the continent of Africa-----you want to
DEFINE   what    "BEING BLACK"  means to a  fascist racist like you?        I think like  BIOLOGY------but if you wish to explain it in your own form of Nazi racist pig------go right ahead        Tell us about your theory that white skin renders people ----"LIARS"    and   "UNTRUSTWORTHY"------I understand------I read your crap way back in the 60s-----a decade after reading  islamo Nazi pig propaganda from the ORIGINAL NAZIS  out of Germany-----your best friends


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you are waiting for me to stop doing. If you dont want an anthropology lesson then dont try to tell me something you dont know anything about. i will correct you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did everyone here realize that this is not the Middle East forum anymore, but is the Anthropology forum where we are going to learn all about the Blacks?  Poor me, and here I thought people came here to discuss current events in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You contributed so dont complain. You tried to tell me Filipinos were not Black on this Middle East thread. I think you are just sore because I shut that down pretty quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell all the Filipinos in Southern California that they are Black, and they will laugh in your face.  Now tell us, what are you going to contribute to this Middle East forum when many things are happening in this area?  If you are still stuck on Blacks and Whites on a Middle East forum, I suggest you find yourself a good Black psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I waste my time telling them that? I'm just telling you that the original Filipinos are Black. I told you before I'm not trying to convince you. Just letting you know I know. So the next time you try to claim something that uninformed you will remember this conversation. Now tell us... when are you going to learn to research before you speak? If you are going to go off topic at least know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best advice you can take is go to a Black psychiatrist and tell him that all you want to do on forums is talk about the bad, bad Whites and to give the Whites an Anthropology lesson which they of course could go to a college and take one from a person who is a professor in anthropology.
Click to expand...

If you dont know what you are talking about regarding Filipinos I think I will pass on your advice. Sorry.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> google   NEANDERTHAL
> 
> 
> 
> I have. There is no proof at all they were in Africa. No DNA and no bones. If you have a link please provide it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you did not even try -----you lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I did. You still havent posted even one link to support your claim. Show me something that says neanderthals were in Africa. This is the best I found. Nothing about Africa though.
> 
> "Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in* Europe *between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?    Neanderthals are a branch   "species"  of the genus
> HOMINID  which developed in Africa
> 
> 
> “Neanderthal” admixture seems to be higher in West Africans than in East Africans. How come? (*Source*)When modern humans began their expansion from a small core somewhere in East Africa, the continent probably had several different archaic populations.
> 
> It now seems that one of them was related to the Neanderthals in Europe. In an ongoing study of Neanderthal admixture in present-day humans, John Hawks has found an apparently higher level of admixture in the Yoruba of Nigeria than in the Luhya of Kenya (see chart above).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean so? That means you didnt know what you were tallking about claiming neanderthals were in Africa. They werent. They came about in europe. If they were in Africa why no DNA evidence or bones?
Click to expand...


Neanderthal is an HOMINID ------all hominids ORGINATE
in AFRICA


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you are waiting for me to stop doing. If you dont want an anthropology lesson then dont try to tell me something you dont know anything about. i will correct you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did everyone here realize that this is not the Middle East forum anymore, but is the Anthropology forum where we are going to learn all about the Blacks?  Poor me, and here I thought people came here to discuss current events in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You contributed so dont complain. You tried to tell me Filipinos were not Black on this Middle East thread. I think you are just sore because I shut that down pretty quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell all the Filipinos in Southern California that they are Black, and they will laugh in your face.  Now tell us, what are you going to contribute to this Middle East forum when many things are happening in this area?  If you are still stuck on Blacks and Whites on a Middle East forum, I suggest you find yourself a good Black psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I waste my time telling them that? I'm just telling you that the original Filipinos are Black. I told you before I'm not trying to convince you. Just letting you know I know. So the next time you try to claim something that uninformed you will remember this conversation. Now tell us... when are you going to learn to research before you speak? If you are going to go off topic at least know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are using SKIN color as a racist marker again.   ---eskimos have dark skin too.        and all   HOMINIDS did
> originally come from the continent of Africa-----you want to
> DEFINE   what    "BEING BLACK"  means to a  fascist racist like you?        I think like  BIOLOGY------but if you wish to explain it in your own form of Nazi racist pig------go right ahead        Tell us about your theory that white skin renders people ----"LIARS"    and   "UNTRUSTWORTHY"------I understand------I read your crap way back in the 60s-----a decade after reading  islamo Nazi pig propaganda from the ORIGINAL NAZIS  out of Germany-----your best friends
Click to expand...

I'm not just using dark skin. I'm using DNA. Eskimos do have relatively dark skin compared to whites. However, they also group with Amerindians via DNA too. What is your point?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have. There is no proof at all they were in Africa. No DNA and no bones. If you have a link please provide it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope------you did not even try -----you lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I did. You still havent posted even one link to support your claim. Show me something that says neanderthals were in Africa. This is the best I found. Nothing about Africa though.
> 
> "Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in* Europe *between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?    Neanderthals are a branch   "species"  of the genus
> HOMINID  which developed in Africa
> 
> 
> “Neanderthal” admixture seems to be higher in West Africans than in East Africans. How come? (*Source*)When modern humans began their expansion from a small core somewhere in East Africa, the continent probably had several different archaic populations.
> 
> It now seems that one of them was related to the Neanderthals in Europe. In an ongoing study of Neanderthal admixture in present-day humans, John Hawks has found an apparently higher level of admixture in the Yoruba of Nigeria than in the Luhya of Kenya (see chart above).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean so? That means you didnt know what you were tallking about claiming neanderthals were in Africa. They werent. They came about in europe. If they were in Africa why no DNA evidence or bones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neanderthal is an HOMINID ------all hominids ORGINATE
> in AFRICA
Click to expand...

Youre getting confused. Neanderthal developed in europe. You are thinking about Heidelbergensis which both homo sapiens and neaderthal man evolved from and was out of Africa. Homo sapiens is the branch that stayed in Africa. Neanderthal is out of europe and died out..


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did everyone here realize that this is not the Middle East forum anymore, but is the Anthropology forum where we are going to learn all about the Blacks?  Poor me, and here I thought people came here to discuss current events in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> You contributed so dont complain. You tried to tell me Filipinos were not Black on this Middle East thread. I think you are just sore because I shut that down pretty quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell all the Filipinos in Southern California that they are Black, and they will laugh in your face.  Now tell us, what are you going to contribute to this Middle East forum when many things are happening in this area?  If you are still stuck on Blacks and Whites on a Middle East forum, I suggest you find yourself a good Black psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I waste my time telling them that? I'm just telling you that the original Filipinos are Black. I told you before I'm not trying to convince you. Just letting you know I know. So the next time you try to claim something that uninformed you will remember this conversation. Now tell us... when are you going to learn to research before you speak? If you are going to go off topic at least know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are using SKIN color as a racist marker again.   ---eskimos have dark skin too.        and all   HOMINIDS did
> originally come from the continent of Africa-----you want to
> DEFINE   what    "BEING BLACK"  means to a  fascist racist like you?        I think like  BIOLOGY------but if you wish to explain it in your own form of Nazi racist pig------go right ahead        Tell us about your theory that white skin renders people ----"LIARS"    and   "UNTRUSTWORTHY"------I understand------I read your crap way back in the 60s-----a decade after reading  islamo Nazi pig propaganda from the ORIGINAL NAZIS  out of Germany-----your best friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not just using dark skin. I'm using DNA. Eskimos do have relatively dark skin compared to whites. However, they also group with Amerindians via DNA too. What is your point.
Click to expand...


so?      AMERINDIANS  group with  MONGOLIANS----
somehow Amerindian are called   "red"   by skin color fascists


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You contributed so dont complain. You tried to tell me Filipinos were not Black on this Middle East thread. I think you are just sore because I shut that down pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell all the Filipinos in Southern California that they are Black, and they will laugh in your face.  Now tell us, what are you going to contribute to this Middle East forum when many things are happening in this area?  If you are still stuck on Blacks and Whites on a Middle East forum, I suggest you find yourself a good Black psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I waste my time telling them that? I'm just telling you that the original Filipinos are Black. I told you before I'm not trying to convince you. Just letting you know I know. So the next time you try to claim something that uninformed you will remember this conversation. Now tell us... when are you going to learn to research before you speak? If you are going to go off topic at least know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are using SKIN color as a racist marker again.   ---eskimos have dark skin too.        and all   HOMINIDS did
> originally come from the continent of Africa-----you want to
> DEFINE   what    "BEING BLACK"  means to a  fascist racist like you?        I think like  BIOLOGY------but if you wish to explain it in your own form of Nazi racist pig------go right ahead        Tell us about your theory that white skin renders people ----"LIARS"    and   "UNTRUSTWORTHY"------I understand------I read your crap way back in the 60s-----a decade after reading  islamo Nazi pig propaganda from the ORIGINAL NAZIS  out of Germany-----your best friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not just using dark skin. I'm using DNA. Eskimos do have relatively dark skin compared to whites. However, they also group with Amerindians via DNA too. What is your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?      AMERINDIANS  group with  MONGOLIANS----
> somehow Amerindian are called   "red"   by skin color fascists
Click to expand...

Are you ok? What does that have to do with the indigenous Filipinos being Black people via skin color and DNA?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope------you did not even try -----you lied
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I did. You still havent posted even one link to support your claim. Show me something that says neanderthals were in Africa. This is the best I found. Nothing about Africa though.
> 
> "Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in* Europe *between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?    Neanderthals are a branch   "species"  of the genus
> HOMINID  which developed in Africa
> 
> 
> “Neanderthal” admixture seems to be higher in West Africans than in East Africans. How come? (*Source*)When modern humans began their expansion from a small core somewhere in East Africa, the continent probably had several different archaic populations.
> 
> It now seems that one of them was related to the Neanderthals in Europe. In an ongoing study of Neanderthal admixture in present-day humans, John Hawks has found an apparently higher level of admixture in the Yoruba of Nigeria than in the Luhya of Kenya (see chart above).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean so? That means you didnt know what you were tallking about claiming neanderthals were in Africa. They werent. They came about in europe. If they were in Africa why no DNA evidence or bones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neanderthal is an HOMINID ------all hominids ORGINATE
> in AFRICA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre getting confused. Neanderthal developed in europe. You are thinking about Heidelbergensis which both homo sapiens and neaderthal man evolved from and was out of Africa. Homo sapiens is the branch that stayed in Africa. Neanderthal is out of europe and died out..
Click to expand...


your statement makes no sense-----the entire population of
Europe died out?.      Neanderthal genome is identical to
homosapien genome -----approximately 99%      What is "Europe"?       who invented that word?


----------



## irosie91

You have not yet DEFINED "black people"   but continue to use the meaningless term as if it designates some sort of  caste
in your befuddled mind


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I did. You still havent posted even one link to support your claim. Show me something that says neanderthals were in Africa. This is the best I found. Nothing about Africa though.
> 
> "Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in* Europe *between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so?    Neanderthals are a branch   "species"  of the genus
> HOMINID  which developed in Africa
> 
> 
> “Neanderthal” admixture seems to be higher in West Africans than in East Africans. How come? (*Source*)When modern humans began their expansion from a small core somewhere in East Africa, the continent probably had several different archaic populations.
> 
> It now seems that one of them was related to the Neanderthals in Europe. In an ongoing study of Neanderthal admixture in present-day humans, John Hawks has found an apparently higher level of admixture in the Yoruba of Nigeria than in the Luhya of Kenya (see chart above).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean so? That means you didnt know what you were tallking about claiming neanderthals were in Africa. They werent. They came about in europe. If they were in Africa why no DNA evidence or bones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neanderthal is an HOMINID ------all hominids ORGINATE
> in AFRICA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre getting confused. Neanderthal developed in europe. You are thinking about Heidelbergensis which both homo sapiens and neaderthal man evolved from and was out of Africa. Homo sapiens is the branch that stayed in Africa. Neanderthal is out of europe and died out..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your statement makes no sense-----the entire population of
> Europe died out?.      Neanderthal genome is identical to
> homosapien genome -----approximately 99%      What is "Europe"?       who invented that word?
Click to expand...

When did I say the entire population of europe died out? BTW chimps are 98%. Whites invented the term europe even though its not really its own continent and should be called west eurasia.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> You have not yet DEFINED "black people"   but continue to use the meaningless term as if it designates some sort of  caste
> in your befuddled mind


I asked you to tell me what sub-saharan means and why that kept Black people out of North Africa. If you want explanations then you need to give them when I ask for them.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way Jesus was black.  He was a Hebrew who lived about 2000 years ago in ancient Judeah.  Hebrews in ancient Judeah weren't black.  Like I said if you want to see how Jesus looked, take a look at your average middle eastern Jew.
> 
> Again, you are spouting black supremacist racist propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> If he was Hebrew he was Black. The original Hebrews were Black. There are too many proofs of this in the bible. You dont send a white person to hide among Black people in Egypt. You dont place your white child in the care of the Black princess after the pharoah said he was going to kill all the male white children. You are a good example of why I dont give white historians any credibility. No one is that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're forgetting that Moses was a Hebrew semite who were brought into Egypt as slaves by the Egyptians.  So no, Moses wasn't black.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not very bright. Moses was born in Egypt and the princess adopted him. If he was white he sure would have been noticed since the Pharaoh was trying to kill all the male Hebrews babies born there. More proof he was Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ADOPTED, asswipe.  He found out he was of the same Hebrew race that the Egyptians had conquered and brought in as slaves.  Duh...you are dumber than a doorknob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You havent explained how a white kid that was targeted for death was not noticed in the very same house as the Pharaoh that wanted to kill him. There was no physical difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews because both of them were Black.
Click to expand...


Hebrews were a conquered people, who were brought in as slaves into ancient Egypt, just like the Romans brought the Hebrews into Ancient Rome as slaves. So no, Moses wasn't an Egyptian by race, he was born as a Hebrew in ancient Egypt, and then adopted.  Hard for you to understand?  Must be.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.  Semites weren't black.  Go back to school and complete your education.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha. You have to do better than that. Go back to school and learn to research. The original Hebrews were Black. Let me know when you have some proof they were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything and everyone was black you racist troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were Black for thousands of years until mutations starting changing them. Pick up a book. Not a white boy book a real book and expand your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what thousands of years were those?        300,000 years ago ----NEANDERTHALS----were black?     ok       and in the view of some idiot racists SUDDENLY in about 2000 years lots of people turned white?          Do not give up you day job ----you will never make it in the field of genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neanderthals were not homo sapiens. Thats why they are not considered modern humans. I thought everyone knew that? Its not in the view of racists that 7K years ago white people started turning white. Its science as I posted.
Click to expand...

Neither were the ancient fossils found in Africa Homo Sapiens.  By the way some fossils as old if not older have been found around China. Does that mean we're all Chinese?   Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is a  "black person with no white in him"???
> ----the human genome consists of shared DNA thruout the
> whole damned planet.     You are hilarious-----you keep harpting on  ------this or that people has  "black DNA"---
> and then come up with    "black person with no white
> in him"--------do not give up your day job-----genetics is not
> your forte
> 
> 
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly pathetic! Ha ha ha.
> 
> *Neanderthal*
> 
> *Origin*
> The first humans with proto-Neanderthal traits are believed to have existed in Eurasia as early as 350,000 - 600,000 years ago with the first "true Neanderthals" appearing between 200,000 and 250,000 years ago.The exact date of their extinction had been disputed. However, in 2014, Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in Europe between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent. This was based on improved radiocarbon dating of materials from 40 sites in Western Europe.
> 
> *Comparison of the DNA of Neanderthals and Homo sapiens suggests that they diverged from a common ancestor between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago. This ancestor was probably Homo heidelbergensis. Heidelbergensis originated between 800,000 and 1,300,000 years ago, and continued until about 200,000 years ago. It ranged over Eastern and South Africa, Europe and Western Asia. Between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago the African branch is thought to have started evolving towards modern humans and the Eurasian branch towards Neanderthals. Scientists do not agree when Neanderthals can first be recognised in the fossil record, with dates ranging between 200,000 and 300,000 years BP.*
> 
> *Discovery*
> Neander Valley site
> 
> 
> 
> The site of Kleine Feldhofer Grottewhere the type specimen was unearthed by miners in the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Location of Neander Valley, Germany, with the modern federal state of North Rhine-Westphalia highlighted.
> 
> *Neanderthal skulls were first discovered in Engis Caves (fr), in what is now Belgium (1829) by Philippe-Charles Schmerling and in Forbes' Quarry*, Gibraltar, dubbed Gibraltar 1 (1848), both prior to the type specimen discovery in a limestone quarry of the Neander Valley in Erkrath near Düsseldorf in August 1856, three years before Charles Darwin's _On the Origin of Species_ was published.
> 
> The type specimen, dubbed Neanderthal 1, consisted of a skull cap, two femora, three bones from the right arm, two from the left arm, part of the left ilium, fragments of a scapula, and ribs. The workers who recovered this material originally thought it to be the remains of a bear. They gave the material to amateur naturalist Johann Carl Fuhlrott, who turned the fossils over to anatomist Hermann Schaaffhausen.
> 
> To date, the bones of over 400 Neanderthals have been found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you I would stop embarrassing myself. You must not have seen where Neanderthals are not homo sapiens. They are an earlier form of human that died out. after interbreeding with european homo sapiens. Thats why Asians and whites have some of their DNA but Africans dont.
Click to expand...


If I were you I would learn how to read. Neanderthals and Homo Sapiens came from the same common ancestor.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha. You have to do better than that. Go back to school and learn to research. The original Hebrews were Black. Let me know when you have some proof they were white.
> 
> 
> 
> Not everything and everyone was black you racist troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were Black for thousands of years until mutations starting changing them. Pick up a book. Not a white boy book a real book and expand your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what thousands of years were those?        300,000 years ago ----NEANDERTHALS----were black?     ok       and in the view of some idiot racists SUDDENLY in about 2000 years lots of people turned white?          Do not give up you day job ----you will never make it in the field of genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neanderthals were not homo sapiens. Thats why they are not considered modern humans. I thought everyone knew that? Its not in the view of racists that 7K years ago white people started turning white. Its science as I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the ancient fossils found in Africa Homo Sapiens.  By the way some fossils as old if not older have been found around China. Does that mean we're all Chinese?   Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

The oldest remains of homo sapiens is found in Omo National Park in Ethiopia.  Never heard of any fossils found in China that are older. If you have a link it would make you more believable.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black person that has no admixture from someone in from europe.  Black people inhabited this planet long before people with white skin appeared in europe. You must hate science. I already posted proof the gene for white skin did not come about until 7K years ago. Black skin was natures decision. White skin is a recent mutation. White people carry the genes given to them by Black people not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is so inaccurate, I honestly don't even know where to begin.  Human beings have lived all over the planet for millions of years, including whites in Europe.
> 
> White skin evolved as a result of climate, not "mutation" you uneducated shmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should do some research instead of just popping off at the mouth. I cant believe you actually said that. Even if you knew what you were talking about you should realize it would still be a mutation in the DNA that caused the lightening of the skin.  There were no white people unless they were albinos. 7K years ago a mutation occurred in europe that gave rise to white skin. Its science not conjecture.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly pathetic! Ha ha ha.
> 
> *Neanderthal*
> 
> *Origin*
> The first humans with proto-Neanderthal traits are believed to have existed in Eurasia as early as 350,000 - 600,000 years ago with the first "true Neanderthals" appearing between 200,000 and 250,000 years ago.The exact date of their extinction had been disputed. However, in 2014, Thomas Higham of the University of Oxford performed the most comprehensive dating of Neanderthal bones and tools ever carried out, which demonstrated that Neanderthals died out in Europe between 41,000 and 39,000 years ago - this coincides with the start of a very cold period in Europe and is 5,000 years after _Homo sapiens_ reached the continent. This was based on improved radiocarbon dating of materials from 40 sites in Western Europe.
> 
> *Comparison of the DNA of Neanderthals and Homo sapiens suggests that they diverged from a common ancestor between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago. This ancestor was probably Homo heidelbergensis. Heidelbergensis originated between 800,000 and 1,300,000 years ago, and continued until about 200,000 years ago. It ranged over Eastern and South Africa, Europe and Western Asia. Between 350,000 and 400,000 years ago the African branch is thought to have started evolving towards modern humans and the Eurasian branch towards Neanderthals. Scientists do not agree when Neanderthals can first be recognised in the fossil record, with dates ranging between 200,000 and 300,000 years BP.*
> 
> *Discovery*
> Neander Valley site
> 
> 
> 
> The site of Kleine Feldhofer Grottewhere the type specimen was unearthed by miners in the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Location of Neander Valley, Germany, with the modern federal state of North Rhine-Westphalia highlighted.
> 
> *Neanderthal skulls were first discovered in Engis Caves (fr), in what is now Belgium (1829) by Philippe-Charles Schmerling and in Forbes' Quarry*, Gibraltar, dubbed Gibraltar 1 (1848), both prior to the type specimen discovery in a limestone quarry of the Neander Valley in Erkrath near Düsseldorf in August 1856, three years before Charles Darwin's _On the Origin of Species_ was published.
> 
> The type specimen, dubbed Neanderthal 1, consisted of a skull cap, two femora, three bones from the right arm, two from the left arm, part of the left ilium, fragments of a scapula, and ribs. The workers who recovered this material originally thought it to be the remains of a bear. They gave the material to amateur naturalist Johann Carl Fuhlrott, who turned the fossils over to anatomist Hermann Schaaffhausen.
> 
> To date, the bones of over 400 Neanderthals have been found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you I would stop embarrassing myself. You must not have seen where Neanderthals are not homo sapiens. They are an earlier form of human that died out. after interbreeding with european homo sapiens. Thats why Asians and whites have some of their DNA but Africans dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were you I would learn how to read. Neanderthals and Homo Sapiens came from the same common ancestor.
Click to expand...

That doesnt make neanderthals homo sapiens sapiens. Do you frequently have a hard time grasping concepts? Like I said...stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Roudy

^^^^^*^
Human history and anthropology according to an ignorant undereducated racist black.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^*^
> Human history and anthropology according to an ignorant undereducated racist black.


Still waiting for the link to the China bones. While you are at it please tell us again how the neanderthals are homo sapiens sapiens.


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell all the Filipinos in Southern California that they are Black, and they will laugh in your face.  Now tell us, what are you going to contribute to this Middle East forum when many things are happening in this area?  If you are still stuck on Blacks and Whites on a Middle East forum, I suggest you find yourself a good Black psychiatrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I waste my time telling them that? I'm just telling you that the original Filipinos are Black. I told you before I'm not trying to convince you. Just letting you know I know. So the next time you try to claim something that uninformed you will remember this conversation. Now tell us... when are you going to learn to research before you speak? If you are going to go off topic at least know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are using SKIN color as a racist marker again.   ---eskimos have dark skin too.        and all   HOMINIDS did
> originally come from the continent of Africa-----you want to
> DEFINE   what    "BEING BLACK"  means to a  fascist racist like you?        I think like  BIOLOGY------but if you wish to explain it in your own form of Nazi racist pig------go right ahead        Tell us about your theory that white skin renders people ----"LIARS"    and   "UNTRUSTWORTHY"------I understand------I read your crap way back in the 60s-----a decade after reading  islamo Nazi pig propaganda from the ORIGINAL NAZIS  out of Germany-----your best friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not just using dark skin. I'm using DNA. Eskimos do have relatively dark skin compared to whites. However, they also group with Amerindians via DNA too. What is your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?      AMERINDIANS  group with  MONGOLIANS----
> somehow Amerindian are called   "red"   by skin color fascists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ok? What does that have to do with the indigenous Filipinos being Black people via skin color and DNA?
Click to expand...


I'm not quite sure what the hell all this has to do with the topic of the thread?  Let me try to make some kind of connection. Massad, Iran, race. The mossad wants to stop Iran from getting nukes. Iran backed rebels have just taken over Yemen who still keeps black slaves. That would cover the race issue. That's the best i can do  





> Officially, slavery was abolished back in 1962 but a judge's decision to pass on the title deed of a "slave" from one master to another has blown the lid off the hidden bondage of hundreds of Yemenis.
> 
> The judge in the town of Hajja, which is home to some 300 slaves, according to residents, said he had certified the transfer only because the new owner planned to free the slave.
> 
> But his decision has triggered a campaign by local human right activists.











> Sometimes I wonder what the fate of my children will be, having a slave father and an emancipated mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mubarak
> A 2009 report by the human rights ministry found that males and females were still enslaved in the provinces of Hudaydah and Hajja, in northwest Yemen -- the Arab world's most impoverished country.
> 
> Mubarak, who has seven brothers and sisters, has never set foot outside the village where he was born into a family which was inherited as slaves by their local master.
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed Badawi's father had bought Mubarak's parents 50 years ago, shortly before Yemen's 1962 revolution which abolished slavery. Mubarak has known no other life except that of a slave.
> 
> "Whenever I think of freedom, I ask myself, 'Where will I go?'" he told AFP as he stood outside a hut which serves as home for him and his family.
> 
> Black-skinned Mubarak does not know his birthday but he knows he has been a slave from birth 21 years ago. He has two children with a wife who was also a slave until she was emancipated by her master, a few years before they married.
> 
> "Sometimes I wonder what the fate of my children will be, having a slave father and an emancipated mother," he said.



http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2010/07/21/114451.html


----------



## Jroc

Jeremiah said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liar and chief strikes again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Senior Israeli says 'friends don't act like this' after Mossad Head denies US claim that he opposed Iran sanctions in talk with senators.*
> 
> 
> A senior Israeli official delivered an uncommonly harsh attack on US President Barack Obama's administration Thursday evening, following theAmerican report that alleged that Mossad Head Tamir Pardo had warned US senators against further Iran sanctions, in contradiction of Israel's official stance.
> 
> 
> "The fraudulent claims against the Mossad Head were raised by theAmericans yesterday, despite a message that had been transmitted to them on Tuesday by Intelligence Minister [Yuval] Steintz,” the senior Israeli source told _Channel 2_ news.
> 
> 
> He added that Israel had gone over the minutes of the meeting between Pardo and the delegation of senators, and that Pardo had not said what was attributed to him.
> 
> 
> 
> "Leaking the Mossad Head's statements, even if they had not been falsified, is a serious breach of all the rules,” the senior source added. “Friends do not behave like this. Information from a secret meeting must not leak out.”
> 
> Pardo denied on Thursday the report – which was carried by _Bloomberg_ news – claiming that the Mossad disagrees with Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu about the need to press new sanctions on Iran
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The report said that Mossad officials advised US senators who were visiting Israel recently to hold off on further Iran sanctions, saying that they would hamper, not help, efforts to persuade Iran to give up or allow full international supervision of its nuclear program.
> 
> 
> 
> "The Head of Mossad did not say that he opposes additional sanctions on Iran,” said the spy agency Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mossad Head Tamir Pardo met on January 19, 2015, with a delegation of US senators,” Mossad said in a statement. “The meeting was held at the request of the senators and with the prime minister's approval. At the meeting, the Head of Mossad stressed the extraordinary effectiveness of the sanctions that have been placed on Iran for several years in bringing Iran to the negotiating table*.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has some nerve.  Doesn't he?  I suppose he is still upset that Bibi didn't ask to meet with him when he comes to give his speech to Congress at their invitation.  ( in March ) He doesn't handle rejection very well.  Does he?
> 
> Does anyone know the exact date Bibi will be over here?
Click to expand...



March 3rd


----------



## Roudy

Paintings of Jews circa 244 CE found in an ancient synagogue "Dura Europa" discovered in Damascus.  They sure as hell don't look "black" do they?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^*^
> Human history and anthropology according to an ignorant undereducated racist black.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the link to the China bones. While you are at it please tell us again how the neanderthals are homo sapiens sapiens.
Click to expand...


Google is your friend.  The human remains found in Ethiopia were more ape like, and weren't even close to being Homo Sapien.  

You're funny, Jesus and Moses were black because they found an ancient ape like being in Africa?  Ha ha ha. 

Lucy Australopithecus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee----Penelope is afraid of Israel.    !!!!     she also seems afraid to learn English         I wonder what  "divide and concur"
> means in her language.      Sounds like a divorce settlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Irosie , Divide and Conquer"  is how war is won, Jews are good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it wrong again  Penelope       the word is CONQUOR.
> now-----go ask your handler for an example of jews when
> they were engaged in warfare------using the technique of
> DIVIDE AND CONQUOR.     To help you out-----generally
> your islamo-Nazi propaganda makes the point that the BRITISH EMPIRE was built on that technique-----try to
> study your shit a bit more
Click to expand...


*con·quer*
_verb_ \ˈkäŋ-kər\ .headword .ld_on_collegiate { margin:10px 0 0 0;padding:0 0 0 19px; width: 405px;} .ld_on_collegiate p {margin:0 0 10px 0;padding:0;line-height:20px; } .ld_on_collegiate p.bottom_entry {margin:0 0 3px 0;padding:0;line-height:20px;} #mwEntryData div.headword .ld_on_collegiate p em, .ld_on_collegiate p em { color: black; font-weight: normal; } #mwEntryData div.headword + div.d { margin-top: -7px; } .ld_on_collegiate .bnote { font-weight: bold; } .ld_on_collegiate .sl, .ld_on_collegiate .ssl { font-style: italic; }
: to take control of (a country, city, etc.) through the use of force

: to defeat (someone or something) through the use of force

: to gain control of (a problem or difficulty) through great effort


----------



## Penelope

What about this one, even says Moses and the Hebrews under it.


----------



## Roudy

Penelope said:


> What about this one, even says Moses and the Hebrews under it.



What about it?  They don't look black at all. Here's a better image.






Here is another fresco showing Jews and the "golden calf", from the same ancient synagogue. Does it look like depictions of black people back in 244 AD?


----------



## Penelope

They look black to me.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^*^
> Human history and anthropology according to an ignorant undereducated racist black.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the link to the China bones. While you are at it please tell us again how the neanderthals are homo sapiens sapiens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.  The human remains found in Ethiopia were more ape like, and weren't even close to being Homo Sapien.
> 
> You're funny, Jesus and Moses were black because they found an ancient ape like being in Africa?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Lucy Australopithecus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Yes Google is your friend. Too bad youre an idiot Roudy. Still waiting for the link to the China bones. did you find it yet?

Omo remains - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy

Penelope said:


> They look black to me.


You need glasses. The brown effect occurs over time naturally, as a result of sunlight and air reacting with the paint.  Even something painted snow white would be brown by now.

This is black from ancient Africa:


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Paintings of Jews circa 244 CE found in an ancient synagogue "Dura Europa" discovered in Damascus.  They sure as hell don't look "black" do they?


They look Black to me.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You need glasses. The brown effect occurs over time naturally, as a result of sunlight and air reacting with the paint.  Even something painted snow white would be brown by now.
> 
> This is black from Africa:
Click to expand...

If it gets brown over time why are the eyes and parts of the dress white?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^*^
> Human history and anthropology according to an ignorant undereducated racist black.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the link to the China bones. While you are at it please tell us again how the neanderthals are homo sapiens sapiens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.  The human remains found in Ethiopia were more ape like, and weren't even close to being Homo Sapien.
> 
> You're funny, Jesus and Moses were black because they found an ancient ape like being in Africa?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Lucy Australopithecus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Google is your friend. Too bad youre an idiot Roudy. Still waiting for the link to the China bones. did you find it yet?
> 
> Omo remains - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


200,000 years ago?  Ha ha ha. You're the fucking idiot. You do realize that the continents were connected to each other so what you call "Africa" was actually connected to several other continents.

Besides, what's your fucking point?  You have non.

Semi literate doesn't even know how to use google:

Rachel Kaufman

for National Geographic News

PUBLISHED OCTOBER 25, 2010

*A fossil human jawbone discovered in southern China is upsetting conventional notions of when our ancestors migrated out of Africa.*

The mandible, unearthed by paleontologists in China's Zhiren Cave in 2007, sports a distinctly modern feature: a prominent chin. But the bone is undeniably 60,000 years older than the next oldest_Homo sapiens_ remains in China, scientists say.

In fact, at about a hundred thousand years old, the Chinese fossil is "the oldest modern human outside of Africa," said study co-author Erik Trinkaus, an anthropologist at Washington University in St. Louis.

(Also see "Oldest Skeleton of Human Ancestor Found.")

Popular theory states that _Homo sapiens_ migrated out of Africa about 60,000 years ago, at which point modern humans quickly replaced early human species such as _Homo erectus_ and _Homo neanderthalensis_across the world.

Finding such an ancient example of a modern human in China would drastically alter the time line of human migration. The find may also mean that modern humans in China were mingling—and possibly even interbreeding—with other human species for 50,000 or 60,000 years.

(Related: "Neanderthals, Humans Interbred—First Solid DNA Evidence.")

What's more, the find seems to suggest that anatomically modern humans had arrived in China long before the species began _acting_human.

For example, symbolic thought is a distinctly human trait that involves using things such as beads and drawings to represent objects, people, and events. The first strong evidence for this trait doesn't appear in the archaeological record in China until 30,000 years ago, Trinkaus said.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paintings of Jews circa 244 CE found in an ancient synagogue "Dura Europa" discovered in Damascus.  They sure as hell don't look "black" do they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look Black to me.
Click to expand...


You're fucking blind as well.  The pictures clearly depict a race other than black.  Sorry.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^*^
> Human history and anthropology according to an ignorant undereducated racist black.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the link to the China bones. While you are at it please tell us again how the neanderthals are homo sapiens sapiens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.  The human remains found in Ethiopia were more ape like, and weren't even close to being Homo Sapien.
> 
> You're funny, Jesus and Moses were black because they found an ancient ape like being in Africa?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Lucy Australopithecus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Google is your friend. Too bad youre an idiot Roudy. Still waiting for the link to the China bones. did you find it yet?
> 
> Omo remains - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 200,000 years ago?  Ha ha ha. You're the fucking idiot. You do realize that the continents were connected to each other so what you call "Africa" was actually connected to several other continents.
> 
> Besides, what's your fucking point?  You have non.
Click to expand...

My point is your are an idiot. Now you are an angry one since I made you face the fact you were an idiot. The continents were not together 200K years ago. You still havent shown me those bones from China you claimed where older. Why not?


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paintings of Jews circa 244 CE found in an ancient synagogue "Dura Europa" discovered in Damascus.  They sure as hell don't look "black" do they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look Black to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're fucking blind as well.  The pictures clearly depict a race other than black.  Sorry.
Click to expand...

Get your eyes fixed. Those people are Black idiot. You claimed the painting got brown with age. Why are the clothes and the horse still white you fucking moron?


----------



## Penelope

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about this one, even says Moses and the Hebrews under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it?  They don't look black at all. Here's a better image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another fresco showing Jews and the "golden calf", from the same ancient synagogue. Does it look like depictions of black people back in 244 AD?
Click to expand...


Well mine actually said Moses and the Hebrews crossing the red sea.  Yours has no caption.  Did yous get whiter due to interbreeding?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You need glasses. The brown effect occurs over time naturally, as a result of sunlight and air reacting with the paint.  Even something painted snow white would be brown by now.
> 
> This is black from Africa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it gets brown over time why are the eyes and parts of the dress white?
Click to expand...


Are you an art expert too, bum?  Here are some European Frescos.

Greek fresco showing Greeks darker than the Jews you claim to be black.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You need glasses. The brown effect occurs over time naturally, as a result of sunlight and air reacting with the paint.  Even something painted snow white would be brown by now.
> 
> This is black from Africa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it gets brown over time why are the eyes and parts of the dress white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you an art expert too, bum?  Here are some European Frescos.
> 
> Greek fresco showing Greeks darker than the Jews you claim to be black.
Click to expand...

They look like Black guys to me as well. Everyone knows the Greeks have a high instance of African DNA.


----------



## Roudy

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about this one, even says Moses and the Hebrews under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it?  They don't look black at all. Here's a better image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another fresco showing Jews and the "golden calf", from the same ancient synagogue. Does it look like depictions of black people back in 244 AD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well mine actually said Moses and the Hebrews crossing the red sea.  Yours has no caption.  Did yous get whiter due to interbreeding?
Click to expand...


Well, yours is the same as mine.  The frescos were discovered in an ancient synagogue.  There is more than one website that carries those pictures..duh.  The "captions" were added later, moron.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You need glasses. The brown effect occurs over time naturally, as a result of sunlight and air reacting with the paint.  Even something painted snow white would be brown by now.
> 
> This is black from Africa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it gets brown over time why are the eyes and parts of the dress white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you an art expert too, bum?  Here are some European Frescos.
> 
> Greek fresco showing Greeks darker than the Jews you claim to be black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look like Black guys to me as well. Everyone knows the Greeks have a high instance of African DNA.
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha. You're a fucking lunatic, that's what it is. No way the Greeks were black. 

 Here is an ancient Roman fresco, showing some "black" Romans.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^*^
> Human history and anthropology according to an ignorant undereducated racist black.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the link to the China bones. While you are at it please tell us again how the neanderthals are homo sapiens sapiens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.  The human remains found in Ethiopia were more ape like, and weren't even close to being Homo Sapien.
> 
> You're funny, Jesus and Moses were black because they found an ancient ape like being in Africa?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Lucy Australopithecus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Google is your friend. Too bad youre an idiot Roudy. Still waiting for the link to the China bones. did you find it yet?
> 
> Omo remains - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 200,000 years ago?  Ha ha ha. You're the fucking idiot. You do realize that the continents were connected to each other so what you call "Africa" was actually connected to several other continents.
> 
> Besides, what's your fucking point?  You have non.
> 
> Semi literate doesn't even know how to use google:
> 
> Rachel Kaufman
> 
> for National Geographic News
> 
> PUBLISHED OCTOBER 25, 2010
> 
> *A fossil human jawbone discovered in southern China is upsetting conventional notions of when our ancestors migrated out of Africa.*
> 
> The mandible, unearthed by paleontologists in China's Zhiren Cave in 2007, sports a distinctly modern feature: a prominent chin. But the bone is undeniably 60,000 years older than the next oldest_Homo sapiens_ remains in China, scientists say.
> 
> In fact, at about a hundred thousand years old, the Chinese fossil is "the oldest modern human outside of Africa," said study co-author Erik Trinkaus, an anthropologist at Washington University in St. Louis.
> 
> (Also see "Oldest Skeleton of Human Ancestor Found.")
> 
> Popular theory states that _Homo sapiens_ migrated out of Africa about 60,000 years ago, at which point modern humans quickly replaced early human species such as _Homo erectus_ and _Homo neanderthalensis_across the world.
> 
> Finding such an ancient example of a modern human in China would drastically alter the time line of human migration. The find may also mean that modern humans in China were mingling—and possibly even interbreeding—with other human species for 50,000 or 60,000 years.
> 
> (Related: "Neanderthals, Humans Interbred—First Solid DNA Evidence.")
> 
> What's more, the find seems to suggest that anatomically modern humans had arrived in China long before the species began _acting_human.
> 
> For example, symbolic thought is a distinctly human trait that involves using things such as beads and drawings to represent objects, people, and events. The first strong evidence for this trait doesn't appear in the archaeological record in China until 30,000 years ago, Trinkaus said.
Click to expand...

You are a complete idiot. Thats the oldest remains found in china dummy. From your own link.

China s Earliest Modern Human Found

"Such findings support the long-held theory that modern humans out-competed and eventually replaced other species as the modern humans spread out of Africa"

Whats so bad about your fuckup is that it says it right at the top of the page. 

*China's Earliest Modern Human Found*


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You need glasses. The brown effect occurs over time naturally, as a result of sunlight and air reacting with the paint.  Even something painted snow white would be brown by now.
> 
> This is black from Africa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it gets brown over time why are the eyes and parts of the dress white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you an art expert too, bum?  Here are some European Frescos.
> 
> Greek fresco showing Greeks darker than the Jews you claim to be black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look like Black guys to me as well. Everyone knows the Greeks have a high instance of African DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. You're a fucking lunatic, that's what it is. No way the Greeks were black.
> 
> Here is an ancient Roman fresco, showing some "black" Romans.
Click to expand...

They look Black to me. I didnt say all of them were Black but the ones you are showing look Black.


----------



## Roudy

Oh look, "black" people from ancient Crete!  The whole world is black!  Ha ha ha!


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Oh look, "black" people from ancient Crete!  The whole world is black!  Ha ha ha!


How could you be such a dumb ass about China? How did you fuck that up so badly?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^*^
> Human history and anthropology according to an ignorant undereducated racist black.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the link to the China bones. While you are at it please tell us again how the neanderthals are homo sapiens sapiens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.  The human remains found in Ethiopia were more ape like, and weren't even close to being Homo Sapien.
> 
> You're funny, Jesus and Moses were black because they found an ancient ape like being in Africa?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Lucy Australopithecus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Google is your friend. Too bad youre an idiot Roudy. Still waiting for the link to the China bones. did you find it yet?
> 
> Omo remains - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 200,000 years ago?  Ha ha ha. You're the fucking idiot. You do realize that the continents were connected to each other so what you call "Africa" was actually connected to several other continents.
> 
> Besides, what's your fucking point?  You have non.
> 
> Semi literate doesn't even know how to use google:
> 
> Rachel Kaufman
> 
> for National Geographic News
> 
> PUBLISHED OCTOBER 25, 2010
> 
> *A fossil human jawbone discovered in southern China is upsetting conventional notions of when our ancestors migrated out of Africa.*
> 
> The mandible, unearthed by paleontologists in China's Zhiren Cave in 2007, sports a distinctly modern feature: a prominent chin. But the bone is undeniably 60,000 years older than the next oldest_Homo sapiens_ remains in China, scientists say.
> 
> In fact, at about a hundred thousand years old, the Chinese fossil is "the oldest modern human outside of Africa," said study co-author Erik Trinkaus, an anthropologist at Washington University in St. Louis.
> 
> (Also see "Oldest Skeleton of Human Ancestor Found.")
> 
> Popular theory states that _Homo sapiens_ migrated out of Africa about 60,000 years ago, at which point modern humans quickly replaced early human species such as _Homo erectus_ and _Homo neanderthalensis_across the world.
> 
> Finding such an ancient example of a modern human in China would drastically alter the time line of human migration. The find may also mean that modern humans in China were mingling—and possibly even interbreeding—with other human species for 50,000 or 60,000 years.
> 
> (Related: "Neanderthals, Humans Interbred—First Solid DNA Evidence.")
> 
> What's more, the find seems to suggest that anatomically modern humans had arrived in China long before the species began _acting_human.
> 
> For example, symbolic thought is a distinctly human trait that involves using things such as beads and drawings to represent objects, people, and events. The first strong evidence for this trait doesn't appear in the archaeological record in China until 30,000 years ago, Trinkaus said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a complete idiot. Thats the oldest remains found in china dummy. From your own link.
> 
> China s Earliest Modern Human Found
> 
> "Such findings support the long-held theory that modern humans out-competed and eventually replaced other species as the modern humans spread out of Africa"
> 
> Whats so bad about your fuckup is that it says it right at the top of the page.
> 
> *China's Earliest Modern Human Found*
Click to expand...


Just pointing out the article to you. If Homo sapiens  migrated out of Africa to other continents that were connected, doesn't mean they were born black, you dumbass. The black skin itself mutated as a result of changes in climate and conditions in Africa. Wow, you are a total buffoon.  

You can shove your supremacist ideology up Uranus.  I've shredded it to pieces.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the link to the China bones. While you are at it please tell us again how the neanderthals are homo sapiens sapiens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.  The human remains found in Ethiopia were more ape like, and weren't even close to being Homo Sapien.
> 
> You're funny, Jesus and Moses were black because they found an ancient ape like being in Africa?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Lucy Australopithecus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Google is your friend. Too bad youre an idiot Roudy. Still waiting for the link to the China bones. did you find it yet?
> 
> Omo remains - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 200,000 years ago?  Ha ha ha. You're the fucking idiot. You do realize that the continents were connected to each other so what you call "Africa" was actually connected to several other continents.
> 
> Besides, what's your fucking point?  You have non.
> 
> Semi literate doesn't even know how to use google:
> 
> Rachel Kaufman
> 
> for National Geographic News
> 
> PUBLISHED OCTOBER 25, 2010
> 
> *A fossil human jawbone discovered in southern China is upsetting conventional notions of when our ancestors migrated out of Africa.*
> 
> The mandible, unearthed by paleontologists in China's Zhiren Cave in 2007, sports a distinctly modern feature: a prominent chin. But the bone is undeniably 60,000 years older than the next oldest_Homo sapiens_ remains in China, scientists say.
> 
> In fact, at about a hundred thousand years old, the Chinese fossil is "the oldest modern human outside of Africa," said study co-author Erik Trinkaus, an anthropologist at Washington University in St. Louis.
> 
> (Also see "Oldest Skeleton of Human Ancestor Found.")
> 
> Popular theory states that _Homo sapiens_ migrated out of Africa about 60,000 years ago, at which point modern humans quickly replaced early human species such as _Homo erectus_ and _Homo neanderthalensis_across the world.
> 
> Finding such an ancient example of a modern human in China would drastically alter the time line of human migration. The find may also mean that modern humans in China were mingling—and possibly even interbreeding—with other human species for 50,000 or 60,000 years.
> 
> (Related: "Neanderthals, Humans Interbred—First Solid DNA Evidence.")
> 
> What's more, the find seems to suggest that anatomically modern humans had arrived in China long before the species began _acting_human.
> 
> For example, symbolic thought is a distinctly human trait that involves using things such as beads and drawings to represent objects, people, and events. The first strong evidence for this trait doesn't appear in the archaeological record in China until 30,000 years ago, Trinkaus said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a complete idiot. Thats the oldest remains found in china dummy. From your own link.
> 
> China s Earliest Modern Human Found
> 
> "Such findings support the long-held theory that modern humans out-competed and eventually replaced other species as the modern humans spread out of Africa"
> 
> Whats so bad about your fuckup is that it says it right at the top of the page.
> 
> *China's Earliest Modern Human Found*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the article to you. If Homo sapiens  migrated out of Africa to other continents that were connected, doesn't mean they were born black, you dumbass. The black skin itself mutated as a result of changes in climate and conditions in Africa. Wow, you are a total buffoon.
> 
> You can shove your supremacist ideology up Uranus.  I've shredded it to pieces.
Click to expand...

No moron. You claimed that there were some older bones in China. I nailed your ass to wall and made you look like the idiot you are.



Roudy said:


> By the way some fossils as old if not older have been found around China. Does that mean we're all Chinese?  Ha ha ha.



I already posted the evidence that there was a mutation that occurred that enabled the gene of white skin. Its only 7K years old. of course everyone was Black That's natures design. Try 1.2 Million years in the making.

Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily

"Genetic evidence suggests that the evolution of skin rich in eumelanin, which is brown-black in colour, occurred in early humans between 1.2 and 1.8 million years ago in the East African Savannah. Early humans having lost most of their body hair (probably to facilitate heat loss) probably had pale skin containing pheomelanin -- like our nearest surviving relatives, chimpanzees. Pheomelanin, characteristic of white skin, is red-yellow and packaged into smaller stores under the skin than eumelanin, characteristic of black skin. Eumelanin provides a much more effective barrier against the DNA damage that causes skin cancers, providing almost complete protection."


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.  The human remains found in Ethiopia were more ape like, and weren't even close to being Homo Sapien.
> 
> You're funny, Jesus and Moses were black because they found an ancient ape like being in Africa?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Lucy Australopithecus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Google is your friend. Too bad youre an idiot Roudy. Still waiting for the link to the China bones. did you find it yet?
> 
> Omo remains - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 200,000 years ago?  Ha ha ha. You're the fucking idiot. You do realize that the continents were connected to each other so what you call "Africa" was actually connected to several other continents.
> 
> Besides, what's your fucking point?  You have non.
> 
> Semi literate doesn't even know how to use google:
> 
> Rachel Kaufman
> 
> for National Geographic News
> 
> PUBLISHED OCTOBER 25, 2010
> 
> *A fossil human jawbone discovered in southern China is upsetting conventional notions of when our ancestors migrated out of Africa.*
> 
> The mandible, unearthed by paleontologists in China's Zhiren Cave in 2007, sports a distinctly modern feature: a prominent chin. But the bone is undeniably 60,000 years older than the next oldest_Homo sapiens_ remains in China, scientists say.
> 
> In fact, at about a hundred thousand years old, the Chinese fossil is "the oldest modern human outside of Africa," said study co-author Erik Trinkaus, an anthropologist at Washington University in St. Louis.
> 
> (Also see "Oldest Skeleton of Human Ancestor Found.")
> 
> Popular theory states that _Homo sapiens_ migrated out of Africa about 60,000 years ago, at which point modern humans quickly replaced early human species such as _Homo erectus_ and _Homo neanderthalensis_across the world.
> 
> Finding such an ancient example of a modern human in China would drastically alter the time line of human migration. The find may also mean that modern humans in China were mingling—and possibly even interbreeding—with other human species for 50,000 or 60,000 years.
> 
> (Related: "Neanderthals, Humans Interbred—First Solid DNA Evidence.")
> 
> What's more, the find seems to suggest that anatomically modern humans had arrived in China long before the species began _acting_human.
> 
> For example, symbolic thought is a distinctly human trait that involves using things such as beads and drawings to represent objects, people, and events. The first strong evidence for this trait doesn't appear in the archaeological record in China until 30,000 years ago, Trinkaus said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a complete idiot. Thats the oldest remains found in china dummy. From your own link.
> 
> China s Earliest Modern Human Found
> 
> "Such findings support the long-held theory that modern humans out-competed and eventually replaced other species as the modern humans spread out of Africa"
> 
> Whats so bad about your fuckup is that it says it right at the top of the page.
> 
> *China's Earliest Modern Human Found*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the article to you. If Homo sapiens  migrated out of Africa to other continents that were connected, doesn't mean they were born black, you dumbass. The black skin itself mutated as a result of changes in climate and conditions in Africa. Wow, you are a total buffoon.
> 
> You can shove your supremacist ideology up Uranus.  I've shredded it to pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No moron. You claimed that there were some older bones in China. I nailed your ass to wall and made you look like the idiot you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way some fossils as old if not older have been found around China. Does that mean we're all Chinese?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted the evidence that there was a mutation that occurred that enabled the gene of white skin. Its only 7K years old. of course everyone was Black That's natures design. Try 1.2 Million years in the making.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
Click to expand...


Nope. Ancient man was this hairy ape-like creature you wouldn't recognize today.  He wasn't black or white or anything. Those that stayed in Africa evolved into the black race.  Those that moved to various parts of the world, therefore evolved into those races, depending on the climate and topography.  Did you drop out of school?  Makes sense.


----------



## Roudy

Look!  Raphael's famous 15th century "School of Athens" painting. They're all black!  Ha ha ha.

Somebody should throw in a WHITE towel for you.  Oh sorry.... I meant BLACK TOWEL! Ho ho ho!


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Google is your friend. Too bad youre an idiot Roudy. Still waiting for the link to the China bones. did you find it yet?
> 
> Omo remains - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200,000 years ago?  Ha ha ha. You're the fucking idiot. You do realize that the continents were connected to each other so what you call "Africa" was actually connected to several other continents.
> 
> Besides, what's your fucking point?  You have non.
> 
> Semi literate doesn't even know how to use google:
> 
> Rachel Kaufman
> 
> for National Geographic News
> 
> PUBLISHED OCTOBER 25, 2010
> 
> *A fossil human jawbone discovered in southern China is upsetting conventional notions of when our ancestors migrated out of Africa.*
> 
> The mandible, unearthed by paleontologists in China's Zhiren Cave in 2007, sports a distinctly modern feature: a prominent chin. But the bone is undeniably 60,000 years older than the next oldest_Homo sapiens_ remains in China, scientists say.
> 
> In fact, at about a hundred thousand years old, the Chinese fossil is "the oldest modern human outside of Africa," said study co-author Erik Trinkaus, an anthropologist at Washington University in St. Louis.
> 
> (Also see "Oldest Skeleton of Human Ancestor Found.")
> 
> Popular theory states that _Homo sapiens_ migrated out of Africa about 60,000 years ago, at which point modern humans quickly replaced early human species such as _Homo erectus_ and _Homo neanderthalensis_across the world.
> 
> Finding such an ancient example of a modern human in China would drastically alter the time line of human migration. The find may also mean that modern humans in China were mingling—and possibly even interbreeding—with other human species for 50,000 or 60,000 years.
> 
> (Related: "Neanderthals, Humans Interbred—First Solid DNA Evidence.")
> 
> What's more, the find seems to suggest that anatomically modern humans had arrived in China long before the species began _acting_human.
> 
> For example, symbolic thought is a distinctly human trait that involves using things such as beads and drawings to represent objects, people, and events. The first strong evidence for this trait doesn't appear in the archaeological record in China until 30,000 years ago, Trinkaus said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a complete idiot. Thats the oldest remains found in china dummy. From your own link.
> 
> China s Earliest Modern Human Found
> 
> "Such findings support the long-held theory that modern humans out-competed and eventually replaced other species as the modern humans spread out of Africa"
> 
> Whats so bad about your fuckup is that it says it right at the top of the page.
> 
> *China's Earliest Modern Human Found*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the article to you. If Homo sapiens  migrated out of Africa to other continents that were connected, doesn't mean they were born black, you dumbass. The black skin itself mutated as a result of changes in climate and conditions in Africa. Wow, you are a total buffoon.
> 
> You can shove your supremacist ideology up Uranus.  I've shredded it to pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No moron. You claimed that there were some older bones in China. I nailed your ass to wall and made you look like the idiot you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way some fossils as old if not older have been found around China. Does that mean we're all Chinese?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted the evidence that there was a mutation that occurred that enabled the gene of white skin. Its only 7K years old. of course everyone was Black That's natures design. Try 1.2 Million years in the making.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Ancient man was this hairy ape-like creature you wouldn't recognize today.  He wasn't black or white or anything. Those that stayed in Africa evolved into the black race.  Those that moved to various parts of the world, therefore evolved into those races, depending on the climate and topography.  Did you drop out of school?  Makes sense.
Click to expand...

Yes you are an idiot. You are actually think debating against scientific fact makes you right? What a moron! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I bet you are going to triple check your posts from now on. I will make you look like the idiot you are every time.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200,000 years ago?  Ha ha ha. You're the fucking idiot. You do realize that the continents were connected to each other so what you call "Africa" was actually connected to several other continents.
> 
> Besides, what's your fucking point?  You have non.
> 
> Semi literate doesn't even know how to use google:
> 
> Rachel Kaufman
> 
> for National Geographic News
> 
> PUBLISHED OCTOBER 25, 2010
> 
> *A fossil human jawbone discovered in southern China is upsetting conventional notions of when our ancestors migrated out of Africa.*
> 
> The mandible, unearthed by paleontologists in China's Zhiren Cave in 2007, sports a distinctly modern feature: a prominent chin. But the bone is undeniably 60,000 years older than the next oldest_Homo sapiens_ remains in China, scientists say.
> 
> In fact, at about a hundred thousand years old, the Chinese fossil is "the oldest modern human outside of Africa," said study co-author Erik Trinkaus, an anthropologist at Washington University in St. Louis.
> 
> (Also see "Oldest Skeleton of Human Ancestor Found.")
> 
> Popular theory states that _Homo sapiens_ migrated out of Africa about 60,000 years ago, at which point modern humans quickly replaced early human species such as _Homo erectus_ and _Homo neanderthalensis_across the world.
> 
> Finding such an ancient example of a modern human in China would drastically alter the time line of human migration. The find may also mean that modern humans in China were mingling—and possibly even interbreeding—with other human species for 50,000 or 60,000 years.
> 
> (Related: "Neanderthals, Humans Interbred—First Solid DNA Evidence.")
> 
> What's more, the find seems to suggest that anatomically modern humans had arrived in China long before the species began _acting_human.
> 
> For example, symbolic thought is a distinctly human trait that involves using things such as beads and drawings to represent objects, people, and events. The first strong evidence for this trait doesn't appear in the archaeological record in China until 30,000 years ago, Trinkaus said.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a complete idiot. Thats the oldest remains found in china dummy. From your own link.
> 
> China s Earliest Modern Human Found
> 
> "Such findings support the long-held theory that modern humans out-competed and eventually replaced other species as the modern humans spread out of Africa"
> 
> Whats so bad about your fuckup is that it says it right at the top of the page.
> 
> *China's Earliest Modern Human Found*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the article to you. If Homo sapiens  migrated out of Africa to other continents that were connected, doesn't mean they were born black, you dumbass. The black skin itself mutated as a result of changes in climate and conditions in Africa. Wow, you are a total buffoon.
> 
> You can shove your supremacist ideology up Uranus.  I've shredded it to pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No moron. You claimed that there were some older bones in China. I nailed your ass to wall and made you look like the idiot you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way some fossils as old if not older have been found around China. Does that mean we're all Chinese?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted the evidence that there was a mutation that occurred that enabled the gene of white skin. Its only 7K years old. of course everyone was Black That's natures design. Try 1.2 Million years in the making.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Ancient man was this hairy ape-like creature you wouldn't recognize today.  He wasn't black or white or anything. Those that stayed in Africa evolved into the black race.  Those that moved to various parts of the world, therefore evolved into those races, depending on the climate and topography.  Did you drop out of school?  Makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are an idiot. You are actually think debating against scientific fact makes you right? What a moron!
Click to expand...

Scientific evidence points that race and skin color evolved as a result of sun, climate, topography, environment, and abundance of food.

Now run along and go get your elementary school diploma., before the local adult school runs out of space.  You should be thanking me for educating you while blowing a big hole in your black supremacist ideology.

*Evolution:  **Library: *

*The Biology of Skin Color: Black and White*

"Jablonski later came across three documented cases in which children's neural-tube defects were linked to their mothers' visits to tanning studios during early pregnancy. Moreover, she found that folate is crucial to sperm development -- so much so that a folate inhibitor was developed as a male contraceptive. ("It never got anywhere," Jablonski says. "It was so effective that it knocked out all folate in the body.") She now had some intriguing evidence that folate might be the driving force behind the evolution of darker skin. But why do some people have light skin?

As far back as the 1960s, the biochemist W. Farnsworth Loomis had suggested that skin color is determined by the body's need for vitamin D. The vitamin helps the body absorb calcium and deposit it in bones, an essential function, particularly in fast-growing embryos. (The need for vitamin D during pregnancy may explain why women around the globe tend to have lighter skin than men.) Unlike folate, vitamin D depends on ultraviolet light for its production in the body. Loomis believed that people who live in the north, where daylight is weakest, evolved fair skin to help absorb more ultraviolet light and that *people in the tropics evolved dark skin to block the light, keeping the body from overdosing on vitamin D, which can be toxic at high concentrations.*

By the time Jablonski did her research, Loomis's hypothesis had been partially disproved. "You can never overdose on natural amounts of vitamin D," Jablonski says. "There are only rare cases where people take too many cod-liver supplements." But Loomis's insight about fair skin held up, and it made a perfect complement for Jablonski's insight about folate and dark skin. The next step was to find some hard data correlating skin color to light levels.

Until the 1980s, researchers could only estimate how much ultraviolet radiation reaches Earth's surface. But in 1978, NASA launched the Total Ozone Mapping Spectrometer. Three years ago, Jablonski and Chaplin took the spectrometer's global ultraviolet measurements and compared them with published data on skin color in indigenous populations from more than 50 countries. To their delight, there was an unmistakable correlation: The weaker the ultraviolet light, the fairer the skin. Jablonski went on to show that people living above 50 degrees latitude have the highest risk of vitamin D deficiency.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a complete idiot. Thats the oldest remains found in china dummy. From your own link.
> 
> China s Earliest Modern Human Found
> 
> "Such findings support the long-held theory that modern humans out-competed and eventually replaced other species as the modern humans spread out of Africa"
> 
> Whats so bad about your fuckup is that it says it right at the top of the page.
> 
> *China's Earliest Modern Human Found*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the article to you. If Homo sapiens  migrated out of Africa to other continents that were connected, doesn't mean they were born black, you dumbass. The black skin itself mutated as a result of changes in climate and conditions in Africa. Wow, you are a total buffoon.
> 
> You can shove your supremacist ideology up Uranus.  I've shredded it to pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No moron. You claimed that there were some older bones in China. I nailed your ass to wall and made you look like the idiot you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way some fossils as old if not older have been found around China. Does that mean we're all Chinese?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted the evidence that there was a mutation that occurred that enabled the gene of white skin. Its only 7K years old. of course everyone was Black That's natures design. Try 1.2 Million years in the making.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Ancient man was this hairy ape-like creature you wouldn't recognize today.  He wasn't black or white or anything. Those that stayed in Africa evolved into the black race.  Those that moved to various parts of the world, therefore evolved into those races, depending on the climate and topography.  Did you drop out of school?  Makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are an idiot. You are actually think debating against scientific fact makes you right? What a moron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scientific evidence points that race and skin color evolved as a result of sun, climate, topography, environment, and abundance of food.
> 
> Now run along and go get your elementary school diploma., before the local adult school runs out of space.  You should be thanking me for educating you while blowing a big hole in your black supremacist ideology.
> 
> *Evolution:  **Library: *
> 
> *The Biology of Skin Color: Black and White*
> 
> "Jablonski later came across three documented cases in which children's neural-tube defects were linked to their mothers' visits to tanning studios during early pregnancy. Moreover, she found that folate is crucial to sperm development -- so much so that a folate inhibitor was developed as a male contraceptive. ("It never got anywhere," Jablonski says. "It was so effective that it knocked out all folate in the body.") She now had some intriguing evidence that folate might be the driving force behind the evolution of darker skin. But why do some people have light skin?
> 
> As far back as the 1960s, the biochemist W. Farnsworth Loomis had suggested that skin color is determined by the body's need for vitamin D. The vitamin helps the body absorb calcium and deposit it in bones, an essential function, particularly in fast-growing embryos. (The need for vitamin D during pregnancy may explain why women around the globe tend to have lighter skin than men.) Unlike folate, vitamin D depends on ultraviolet light for its production in the body. Loomis believed that people who live in the north, where daylight is weakest, evolved fair skin to help absorb more ultraviolet light and that *people in the tropics evolved dark skin to block the light, keeping the body from overdosing on vitamin D, which can be toxic at high concentrations.*
> 
> By the time Jablonski did her research, Loomis's hypothesis had been partially disproved. "You can never overdose on natural amounts of vitamin D," Jablonski says. "There are only rare cases where people take too many cod-liver supplements." But Loomis's insight about fair skin held up, and it made a perfect complement for Jablonski's insight about folate and dark skin. The next step was to find some hard data correlating skin color to light levels.
> 
> Until the 1980s, researchers could only estimate how much ultraviolet radiation reaches Earth's surface. But in 1978, NASA launched the Total Ozone Mapping Spectrometer. Three years ago, Jablonski and Chaplin took the spectrometer's global ultraviolet measurements and compared them with published data on skin color in indigenous populations from more than 50 countries. To their delight, there was an unmistakable correlation: The weaker the ultraviolet light, the fairer the skin. Jablonski went on to show that people living above 50 degrees latitude have the highest risk of vitamin D deficiency.
Click to expand...

Youre like a little clown. Your link is outdated. Whats that? Oh you dont even have a link? I already provided you the most recent link. Lets at least get into this decade. The scientific evidence showed our ancestors had Black skin before homo sapiens appeared on the planet idiot. 

Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily

"Genetic evidence suggests that the evolution of skin rich in eumelanin, which is brown-black in colour, occurred in early humans between 1.2 and 1.8 million years ago in the East African Savannah. Early humans having lost most of their body hair (probably to facilitate heat loss) probably had pale skin containing pheomelanin -- like our nearest surviving relatives, chimpanzees. Pheomelanin, characteristic of white skin, is red-yellow and packaged into smaller stores under the skin than eumelanin, characteristic of black skin. Eumelanin provides a much more effective barrier against the DNA damage that causes skin cancers, providing almost complete protection."

BTW I found your link for you. You are a class A idiot! Your link is from 2001. Mine from 2014 moron. However, even your link says the same thing. Black skin evolved millions of years before homo sapiens roamed the earth.

Evolution Library The Biology of Skin Color Black and White


----------



## irosie91

evolution is mediated by random mutations which are ADVANTAGEOUS in that they facilitate survival TO THE POINT that the  organism can  REPRODUCE.     Melanoma is rare---
and its deadly consequences most often manifest later in life than the time of reproduction.    That black skin is slightly less
prone to melanoma is a very very minor aspect of evolutionary
pressure.       sheeeesh you idiots are really idiots


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> evolution is mediated by random mutations which are ADVANTAGEOUS in that they facilitate survival TO THE POINT that the  organism can  REPRODUCE.     Melanoma is rare---
> and its deadly consequences most often manifest later in life than the time of reproduction.    That black skin is slightly less
> prone to melanoma is a very very minor aspect of evolutionary
> pressure.       sheeeesh you idiots are really idiots


Melanoma isnt the only reason Black skin developed. Regardless of the specific reason it developed, it did so multiple millenniums before homo sapiens walked the earth. That is a scientific fact and the proof that everyone was Black long before whites appeared 7K years ago.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evolution is mediated by random mutations which are ADVANTAGEOUS in that they facilitate survival TO THE POINT that the  organism can  REPRODUCE.     Melanoma is rare---
> and its deadly consequences most often manifest later in life than the time of reproduction.    That black skin is slightly less
> prone to melanoma is a very very minor aspect of evolutionary
> pressure.       sheeeesh you idiots are really idiots
> 
> 
> 
> Melanoma isnt the only reason Black skin developed. Regardless of the specific reason it developed, it did so multiple millenniums before homo sapiens walked the earth. That is a scientific fact and the proof that everyone was Black long before whites appeared 7K years ago.
Click to expand...


A) you presented no science.      B) it does not matter when
black or white or purple skin first appeared on earth nor does is matter when red hair first appeared-----or blue eyes


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evolution is mediated by random mutations which are ADVANTAGEOUS in that they facilitate survival TO THE POINT that the  organism can  REPRODUCE.     Melanoma is rare---
> and its deadly consequences most often manifest later in life than the time of reproduction.    That black skin is slightly less
> prone to melanoma is a very very minor aspect of evolutionary
> pressure.       sheeeesh you idiots are really idiots
> 
> 
> 
> Melanoma isnt the only reason Black skin developed. Regardless of the specific reason it developed, it did so multiple millenniums before homo sapiens walked the earth. That is a scientific fact and the proof that everyone was Black long before whites appeared 7K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A) you presented no science.      B) it does not matter when
> black or white or purple skin first appeared on earth nor does is matter when red hair first appeared-----or blue eyes
Click to expand...

I presented the scientific evidence. You chose not to read the link.
It does matter when. It proves you and Roudy to be clowns with low amounts of knowledge regarding genetics and history.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evolution is mediated by random mutations which are ADVANTAGEOUS in that they facilitate survival TO THE POINT that the  organism can  REPRODUCE.     Melanoma is rare---
> and its deadly consequences most often manifest later in life than the time of reproduction.    That black skin is slightly less
> prone to melanoma is a very very minor aspect of evolutionary
> pressure.       sheeeesh you idiots are really idiots
> 
> 
> 
> Melanoma isnt the only reason Black skin developed. Regardless of the specific reason it developed, it did so multiple millenniums before homo sapiens walked the earth. That is a scientific fact and the proof that everyone was Black long before whites appeared 7K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A) you presented no science.      B) it does not matter when
> black or white or purple skin first appeared on earth nor does is matter when red hair first appeared-----or blue eyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presented the scientific evidence. You chose not to read the link.
> It does matter when. It proves you and Roudy to be clowns with low amounts of knowledge regarding genetics and history.
Click to expand...


what link?        you claim you did so------I do not find it-----
you have a link claiming that black skin developed before white skin came about?       so?      would it be an issue? 
Can you name the  journal in which this earth shattering
information appeared?       gill slits developed before lungs.
Is the information on gill slits important to you?    Interestingly enough ---it is important to me but you would not understand


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evolution is mediated by random mutations which are ADVANTAGEOUS in that they facilitate survival TO THE POINT that the  organism can  REPRODUCE.     Melanoma is rare---
> and its deadly consequences most often manifest later in life than the time of reproduction.    That black skin is slightly less
> prone to melanoma is a very very minor aspect of evolutionary
> pressure.       sheeeesh you idiots are really idiots
> 
> 
> 
> Melanoma isnt the only reason Black skin developed. Regardless of the specific reason it developed, it did so multiple millenniums before homo sapiens walked the earth. That is a scientific fact and the proof that everyone was Black long before whites appeared 7K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A) you presented no science.      B) it does not matter when
> black or white or purple skin first appeared on earth nor does is matter when red hair first appeared-----or blue eyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presented the scientific evidence. You chose not to read the link.
> It does matter when. It proves you and Roudy to be clowns with low amounts of knowledge regarding genetics and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what link?        you claim you did so------I do not find it-----
> you have a link claiming that black skin developed before white skin came about?       so?      would it be an issue?
> Can you name the  journal in which this earth shattering
> information appeared?       gill slits developed before lungs.
> Is the information on gill slits important to you?    Interestingly enough ---it is important to me but you would not understand
Click to expand...

The link on post 483.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evolution is mediated by random mutations which are ADVANTAGEOUS in that they facilitate survival TO THE POINT that the  organism can  REPRODUCE.     Melanoma is rare---
> and its deadly consequences most often manifest later in life than the time of reproduction.    That black skin is slightly less
> prone to melanoma is a very very minor aspect of evolutionary
> pressure.       sheeeesh you idiots are really idiots
> 
> 
> 
> Melanoma isnt the only reason Black skin developed. Regardless of the specific reason it developed, it did so multiple millenniums before homo sapiens walked the earth. That is a scientific fact and the proof that everyone was Black long before whites appeared 7K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A) you presented no science.      B) it does not matter when
> black or white or purple skin first appeared on earth nor does is matter when red hair first appeared-----or blue eyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presented the scientific evidence. You chose not to read the link.
> It does matter when. It proves you and Roudy to be clowns with low amounts of knowledge regarding genetics and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what link?        you claim you did so------I do not find it-----
> you have a link claiming that black skin developed before white skin came about?       so?      would it be an issue?
> Can you name the  journal in which this earth shattering
> information appeared?       gill slits developed before lungs.
> Is the information on gill slits important to you?    Interestingly enough ---it is important to me but you would not understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link on post 483.
Click to expand...


Thanks----I read the article-----now for the bad news----since I have an education in biology that you lack-----I already knew all that stuff   -----DISCOVER  is a magazine for the general
public-----it is not a journal for scientists-----the information
presented was well known  OLD stuff.     How does it impress YOU  in your theory that persons with white skin are evil?    If you are a female and BLACK besides and are pregnant----make sure to take your vitamin pill designed for pregnant women----it is rich in FOLATE.    In fact it is the folate ----that
is the important issue.    Do you know what folate is needed for------no you don't-----but do not worry----you would never be able to understand it.    Here is another important issue----that actually ALSO excited some racist black nationalists in the past.      CHECK OUT THE EMBRYONIC ORIGIN OF MELANOCYTES------you will be really excited once you know


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melanoma isnt the only reason Black skin developed. Regardless of the specific reason it developed, it did so multiple millenniums before homo sapiens walked the earth. That is a scientific fact and the proof that everyone was Black long before whites appeared 7K years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A) you presented no science.      B) it does not matter when
> black or white or purple skin first appeared on earth nor does is matter when red hair first appeared-----or blue eyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presented the scientific evidence. You chose not to read the link.
> It does matter when. It proves you and Roudy to be clowns with low amounts of knowledge regarding genetics and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what link?        you claim you did so------I do not find it-----
> you have a link claiming that black skin developed before white skin came about?       so?      would it be an issue?
> Can you name the  journal in which this earth shattering
> information appeared?       gill slits developed before lungs.
> Is the information on gill slits important to you?    Interestingly enough ---it is important to me but you would not understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link on post 483.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks----I read the article-----now for the bad news----since I have an education in biology that you lack-----I already knew all that stuff   -----DISCOVER  is a magazine for the general
> public-----it is not a journal for scientists-----the information
> presented was well known  OLD stuff.     How does it impress YOU  in your theory that persons with white skin are evil?    If you are a female and BLACK besides and are pregnant----make sure to take your vitamin pill designed for pregnant women----it is rich in FOLATE.    In fact it is the folate ----that
> is the important issue.    Do you know what folate is needed for------no you don't-----but do not worry----you would never be able to understand it.    Here is another important issue----that actually ALSO excited some racist black nationalists in the past.      CHECK OUT THE EMBRYONIC ORIGIN OF MELANOCYTES------you will be really excited once you know
Click to expand...

If you already knew this why were you attacking my post saying the same thing? You obviously didnt know it and thats why you asked for my link. Discovery is just condensing the finding for the lay person. The study itself says the same thing.

Who told you I think people with white skin are evil? My goddaughter is not evil. Nor are any of my business partners.

Stop deflecting. You have been made a fool of enough havent you?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A) you presented no science.      B) it does not matter when
> black or white or purple skin first appeared on earth nor does is matter when red hair first appeared-----or blue eyes
> 
> 
> 
> I presented the scientific evidence. You chose not to read the link.
> It does matter when. It proves you and Roudy to be clowns with low amounts of knowledge regarding genetics and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what link?        you claim you did so------I do not find it-----
> you have a link claiming that black skin developed before white skin came about?       so?      would it be an issue?
> Can you name the  journal in which this earth shattering
> information appeared?       gill slits developed before lungs.
> Is the information on gill slits important to you?    Interestingly enough ---it is important to me but you would not understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link on post 483.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks----I read the article-----now for the bad news----since I have an education in biology that you lack-----I already knew all that stuff   -----DISCOVER  is a magazine for the general
> public-----it is not a journal for scientists-----the information
> presented was well known  OLD stuff.     How does it impress YOU  in your theory that persons with white skin are evil?    If you are a female and BLACK besides and are pregnant----make sure to take your vitamin pill designed for pregnant women----it is rich in FOLATE.    In fact it is the folate ----that
> is the important issue.    Do you know what folate is needed for------no you don't-----but do not worry----you would never be able to understand it.    Here is another important issue----that actually ALSO excited some racist black nationalists in the past.      CHECK OUT THE EMBRYONIC ORIGIN OF MELANOCYTES------you will be really excited once you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you already knew this why were you attacking my post saying the same thing? You obviously didnt know it and thats why you asked for my link. Discovery is just condensing the finding for the lay person. The study itself says the same thing.
> 
> Who told you I think people with white skin are evil? My goddaughter is not evil. Nor are any of my business partners.
> 
> Stop deflecting. You have been made a fool of enough havent you?
Click to expand...


I disputed your theory that people used to WORSHIP BLACK-------human society is not all that old-----when
you bring up anything approaching  "religion"----you are
not going back further than 10,000 years---(if that long) ---
now you are talking about evolutionary processes that took
place some tens and hundreds of thousands of years ago.
Do you know the evolutionary processes that ended up as the THYROID GLAND? ----more important to your theories-----
would be the evolution of the brain------them people 60 thousand years ago----did not even have the same brain
that we have today-----or words for  BLACK   or  WHITE----
they did not even know the words   "cracker"   and  "honky"


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A) you presented no science.      B) it does not matter when
> black or white or purple skin first appeared on earth nor does is matter when red hair first appeared-----or blue eyes
> 
> 
> 
> I presented the scientific evidence. You chose not to read the link.
> It does matter when. It proves you and Roudy to be clowns with low amounts of knowledge regarding genetics and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what link?        you claim you did so------I do not find it-----
> you have a link claiming that black skin developed before white skin came about?       so?      would it be an issue?
> Can you name the  journal in which this earth shattering
> information appeared?       gill slits developed before lungs.
> Is the information on gill slits important to you?    Interestingly enough ---it is important to me but you would not understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link on post 483.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks----I read the article-----now for the bad news----since I have an education in biology that you lack-----I already knew all that stuff   -----DISCOVER  is a magazine for the general
> public-----it is not a journal for scientists-----the information
> presented was well known  OLD stuff.     How does it impress YOU  in your theory that persons with white skin are evil?    If you are a female and BLACK besides and are pregnant----make sure to take your vitamin pill designed for pregnant women----it is rich in FOLATE.    In fact it is the folate ----that
> is the important issue.    Do you know what folate is needed for------no you don't-----but do not worry----you would never be able to understand it.    Here is another important issue----that actually ALSO excited some racist black nationalists in the past.      CHECK OUT THE EMBRYONIC ORIGIN OF MELANOCYTES------you will be really excited once you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you already knew this why were you attacking my post saying the same thing? You obviously didnt know it and thats why you asked for my link. Discovery is just condensing the finding for the lay person. The study itself says the same thing.
> 
> Who told you I think people with white skin are evil? My goddaughter is not evil. Nor are any of my business partners.
> 
> Stop deflecting. You have been made a fool of enough havent you?
Click to expand...


I made a fool of myself?-----YOU claimed you have  
scientific  evidence that people in the past worshipped the color black.     You tried to back up your claim with an article that gets into the evolution of skin color as one of the situations of survival in various environments.     You are fixated on a   RACIST agenda.      You doubt that I know about folate?       that is getting really funny.   The evolution of skin color took place long before the brains of whatever primitive creatures preceded us knew  WORDS


----------



## Sally

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I waste my time telling them that? I'm just telling you that the original Filipinos are Black. I told you before I'm not trying to convince you. Just letting you know I know. So the next time you try to claim something that uninformed you will remember this conversation. Now tell us... when are you going to learn to research before you speak? If you are going to go off topic at least know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are using SKIN color as a racist marker again.   ---eskimos have dark skin too.        and all   HOMINIDS did
> originally come from the continent of Africa-----you want to
> DEFINE   what    "BEING BLACK"  means to a  fascist racist like you?        I think like  BIOLOGY------but if you wish to explain it in your own form of Nazi racist pig------go right ahead        Tell us about your theory that white skin renders people ----"LIARS"    and   "UNTRUSTWORTHY"------I understand------I read your crap way back in the 60s-----a decade after reading  islamo Nazi pig propaganda from the ORIGINAL NAZIS  out of Germany-----your best friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not just using dark skin. I'm using DNA. Eskimos do have relatively dark skin compared to whites. However, they also group with Amerindians via DNA too. What is your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?      AMERINDIANS  group with  MONGOLIANS----
> somehow Amerindian are called   "red"   by skin color fascists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ok? What does that have to do with the indigenous Filipinos being Black people via skin color and DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure what the hell all this has to do with the topic of the thread?  Let me try to make some kind of connection. Massad, Iran, race. The mossad wants to stop Iran from getting nukes. Iran backed rebels have just taken over Yemen who still keeps black slaves. That would cover the race issue. That's the best i can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially, slavery was abolished back in 1962 but a judge's decision to pass on the title deed of a "slave" from one master to another has blown the lid off the hidden bondage of hundreds of Yemenis.
> 
> The judge in the town of Hajja, which is home to some 300 slaves, according to residents, said he had certified the transfer only because the new owner planned to free the slave.
> 
> But his decision has triggered a campaign by local human right activists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what the fate of my children will be, having a slave father and an emancipated mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mubarak
> A 2009 report by the human rights ministry found that males and females were still enslaved in the provinces of Hudaydah and Hajja, in northwest Yemen -- the Arab world's most impoverished country.
> 
> Mubarak, who has seven brothers and sisters, has never set foot outside the village where he was born into a family which was inherited as slaves by their local master.
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed Badawi's father had bought Mubarak's parents 50 years ago, shortly before Yemen's 1962 revolution which abolished slavery. Mubarak has known no other life except that of a slave.
> 
> "Whenever I think of freedom, I ask myself, 'Where will I go?'" he told AFP as he stood outside a hut which serves as home for him and his family.
> 
> Black-skinned Mubarak does not know his birthday but he knows he has been a slave from birth 21 years ago. He has two children with a wife who was also a slave until she was emancipated by her master, a few years before they married.
> 
> "Sometimes I wonder what the fate of my children will be, having a slave father and an emancipated mother," he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2010/07/21/114451.html
Click to expand...



Well, as another poster stated on this forum, wherever Ms. Asclepias goes, it is always about race.  She appears to have no interest in anything else.  I think a few sessions with a good Black therapist would help her immensely in overcoming here problems.  Say, maybe Ms. Asclepias is actually the Missing Link and that is why she is obsessed with making this thread into one all about Anthropology.  It could also be that she is one of the bonobos.  They are supposed to be the ones closest to humans, and perhaps she taught herself how to type.


----------



## irosie91

Well, as another poster stated on this forum, wherever Ms. Asclepias goes, it is always about race.  She appears to have no interest in anything else.  I think a few sessions with a good Black therapist would help her immensely in overcoming here problems.  Say, maybe Ms. Asclepias is actually the Missing Link and that is why she is obsessed with making this thread into one all about Anthropology.  It could also be that she is one of the bonobos.  They are supposed to be the ones closest to humans, and perhaps she taught herself how to type.

[/QUOTE]

she is a "she"???     She is not alone nor is she creative     She is parroting crap I read way back in the 60s and 70s ----
black supremacist nonsense.    NOI  does it too.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200,000 years ago?  Ha ha ha. You're the fucking idiot. You do realize that the continents were connected to each other so what you call "Africa" was actually connected to several other continents.
> 
> Besides, what's your fucking point?  You have non.
> 
> Semi literate doesn't even know how to use google:
> 
> Rachel Kaufman
> 
> for National Geographic News
> 
> PUBLISHED OCTOBER 25, 2010
> 
> *A fossil human jawbone discovered in southern China is upsetting conventional notions of when our ancestors migrated out of Africa.*
> 
> The mandible, unearthed by paleontologists in China's Zhiren Cave in 2007, sports a distinctly modern feature: a prominent chin. But the bone is undeniably 60,000 years older than the next oldest_Homo sapiens_ remains in China, scientists say.
> 
> In fact, at about a hundred thousand years old, the Chinese fossil is "the oldest modern human outside of Africa," said study co-author Erik Trinkaus, an anthropologist at Washington University in St. Louis.
> 
> (Also see "Oldest Skeleton of Human Ancestor Found.")
> 
> Popular theory states that _Homo sapiens_ migrated out of Africa about 60,000 years ago, at which point modern humans quickly replaced early human species such as _Homo erectus_ and _Homo neanderthalensis_across the world.
> 
> Finding such an ancient example of a modern human in China would drastically alter the time line of human migration. The find may also mean that modern humans in China were mingling—and possibly even interbreeding—with other human species for 50,000 or 60,000 years.
> 
> (Related: "Neanderthals, Humans Interbred—First Solid DNA Evidence.")
> 
> What's more, the find seems to suggest that anatomically modern humans had arrived in China long before the species began _acting_human.
> 
> For example, symbolic thought is a distinctly human trait that involves using things such as beads and drawings to represent objects, people, and events. The first strong evidence for this trait doesn't appear in the archaeological record in China until 30,000 years ago, Trinkaus said.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a complete idiot. Thats the oldest remains found in china dummy. From your own link.
> 
> China s Earliest Modern Human Found
> 
> "Such findings support the long-held theory that modern humans out-competed and eventually replaced other species as the modern humans spread out of Africa"
> 
> Whats so bad about your fuckup is that it says it right at the top of the page.
> 
> *China's Earliest Modern Human Found*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the article to you. If Homo sapiens  migrated out of Africa to other continents that were connected, doesn't mean they were born black, you dumbass. The black skin itself mutated as a result of changes in climate and conditions in Africa. Wow, you are a total buffoon.
> 
> You can shove your supremacist ideology up Uranus.  I've shredded it to pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No moron. You claimed that there were some older bones in China. I nailed your ass to wall and made you look like the idiot you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way some fossils as old if not older have been found around China. Does that mean we're all Chinese?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted the evidence that there was a mutation that occurred that enabled the gene of white skin. Its only 7K years old. of course everyone was Black That's natures design. Try 1.2 Million years in the making.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Ancient man was this hairy ape-like creature you wouldn't recognize today.  He wasn't black or white or anything. Those that stayed in Africa evolved into the black race.  Those that moved to various parts of the world, therefore evolved into those races, depending on the climate and topography.  Did you drop out of school?  Makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are an idiot. You are actually think debating against scientific fact makes you right? What a moron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are going to triple check your posts from now on. I will make you look like the idiot you are every time.
Click to expand...


Actually you're the one making an idiot out of yourself, without realizing.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the article to you. If Homo sapiens  migrated out of Africa to other continents that were connected, doesn't mean they were born black, you dumbass. The black skin itself mutated as a result of changes in climate and conditions in Africa. Wow, you are a total buffoon.
> 
> You can shove your supremacist ideology up Uranus.  I've shredded it to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> No moron. You claimed that there were some older bones in China. I nailed your ass to wall and made you look like the idiot you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way some fossils as old if not older have been found around China. Does that mean we're all Chinese?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted the evidence that there was a mutation that occurred that enabled the gene of white skin. Its only 7K years old. of course everyone was Black That's natures design. Try 1.2 Million years in the making.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Ancient man was this hairy ape-like creature you wouldn't recognize today.  He wasn't black or white or anything. Those that stayed in Africa evolved into the black race.  Those that moved to various parts of the world, therefore evolved into those races, depending on the climate and topography.  Did you drop out of school?  Makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are an idiot. You are actually think debating against scientific fact makes you right? What a moron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scientific evidence points that race and skin color evolved as a result of sun, climate, topography, environment, and abundance of food.
> 
> Now run along and go get your elementary school diploma., before the local adult school runs out of space.  You should be thanking me for educating you while blowing a big hole in your black supremacist ideology.
> 
> *Evolution:  **Library: *
> 
> *The Biology of Skin Color: Black and White*
> 
> "Jablonski later came across three documented cases in which children's neural-tube defects were linked to their mothers' visits to tanning studios during early pregnancy. Moreover, she found that folate is crucial to sperm development -- so much so that a folate inhibitor was developed as a male contraceptive. ("It never got anywhere," Jablonski says. "It was so effective that it knocked out all folate in the body.") She now had some intriguing evidence that folate might be the driving force behind the evolution of darker skin. But why do some people have light skin?
> 
> As far back as the 1960s, the biochemist W. Farnsworth Loomis had suggested that skin color is determined by the body's need for vitamin D. The vitamin helps the body absorb calcium and deposit it in bones, an essential function, particularly in fast-growing embryos. (The need for vitamin D during pregnancy may explain why women around the globe tend to have lighter skin than men.) Unlike folate, vitamin D depends on ultraviolet light for its production in the body. Loomis believed that people who live in the north, where daylight is weakest, evolved fair skin to help absorb more ultraviolet light and that *people in the tropics evolved dark skin to block the light, keeping the body from overdosing on vitamin D, which can be toxic at high concentrations.*
> 
> By the time Jablonski did her research, Loomis's hypothesis had been partially disproved. "You can never overdose on natural amounts of vitamin D," Jablonski says. "There are only rare cases where people take too many cod-liver supplements." But Loomis's insight about fair skin held up, and it made a perfect complement for Jablonski's insight about folate and dark skin. The next step was to find some hard data correlating skin color to light levels.
> 
> Until the 1980s, researchers could only estimate how much ultraviolet radiation reaches Earth's surface. But in 1978, NASA launched the Total Ozone Mapping Spectrometer. Three years ago, Jablonski and Chaplin took the spectrometer's global ultraviolet measurements and compared them with published data on skin color in indigenous populations from more than 50 countries. To their delight, there was an unmistakable correlation: The weaker the ultraviolet light, the fairer the skin. Jablonski went on to show that people living above 50 degrees latitude have the highest risk of vitamin D deficiency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre like a little clown. Your link is outdated. Whats that? Oh you dont even have a link? I already provided you the most recent link. Lets at least get into this decade. The scientific evidence showed our ancestors had Black skin before homo sapiens appeared on the planet idiot.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
> 
> "Genetic evidence suggests that the evolution of skin rich in eumelanin, which is brown-black in colour, occurred in early humans between 1.2 and 1.8 million years ago in the East African Savannah. Early humans having lost most of their body hair (probably to facilitate heat loss) probably had pale skin containing pheomelanin -- like our nearest surviving relatives, chimpanzees. Pheomelanin, characteristic of white skin, is red-yellow and packaged into smaller stores under the skin than eumelanin, characteristic of black skin. Eumelanin provides a much more effective barrier against the DNA damage that causes skin cancers, providing almost complete protection."
> 
> BTW I found your link for you. You are a class A idiot! Your link is from 2001. Mine from 2014 moron. However, even your link says the same thing. Black skin evolved millions of years before homo sapiens roamed the earth.
> 
> Evolution Library The Biology of Skin Color Black and White
Click to expand...


Well obviously. It only are you illiterate, you're also very stupid with major reading comprehension problems. Read this again:

Until the 1980s, researchers could only estimate how much ultraviolet radiation reaches Earth's surface. But in 1978, NASA launched the Total Ozone Mapping Spectrometer. Three years ago, Jablonski and Chaplin took the spectrometer's global ultraviolet measurements and compared them with published data on skin color in indigenous populations from more than50 countries. To their delight, there was an unmistakable correlation: T*heweaker the ultraviolet light, the fairer the skin. Jablonski went on to showthat people living above 50 degrees latitude have the highest risk of vitamin D deficiency.*

Meaning, skin color is a result of exposure to sun and environment. 

"Black skin came first" as what humans were 1.8 million years ago matters if Moses or Jesus were black.  Anthropology according to a black racist.


----------



## irosie91

now for the good news-----vitamin D deficiency was SO RAMPANT in the USA------that the government passed laws
that milk must be FORTIFIED with the stuff....to combat rickets. 
we got niacin laws too-----to combat pellagra ------a real problem
amongst both southern blacks and whites -----diarrhea, dermatitis,  dementia and death------all combated by those lousy whites------in the USA.       of course we all appreciate peanut butter ------which is an excellent food------and could never have been invented if George Washington Carver did not have
well functioning melanocytes.   Peanut butter has been used to combat childhood malnutrition right here in WHITE     USA


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> now for the good news-----vitamin D deficiency was SO RAMPANT in the USA------that the government passed laws
> that milk must be FORTIFIED with the stuff....to combat rickets.
> we got niacin laws too-----to combat pellagra ------a real problem
> amongst both southern blacks and whites -----diarrhea, dermatitis,  dementia and death------all combated by those lousy whites------in the USA.       of course we all appreciate peanut butter ------which is an excellent food------and could never have been invented if George Washington Carver did not have
> well functioning melanocytes.   Peanut butter has been used to combat childhood malnutrition right here in WHITE     USA


I think we're all black and we don't know it, just like Moses and Jesus were Muslims and didn't know it.


----------



## Jroc

Sally said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are using SKIN color as a racist marker again.   ---eskimos have dark skin too.        and all   HOMINIDS did
> originally come from the continent of Africa-----you want to
> DEFINE   what    "BEING BLACK"  means to a  fascist racist like you?        I think like  BIOLOGY------but if you wish to explain it in your own form of Nazi racist pig------go right ahead        Tell us about your theory that white skin renders people ----"LIARS"    and   "UNTRUSTWORTHY"------I understand------I read your crap way back in the 60s-----a decade after reading  islamo Nazi pig propaganda from the ORIGINAL NAZIS  out of Germany-----your best friends
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not just using dark skin. I'm using DNA. Eskimos do have relatively dark skin compared to whites. However, they also group with Amerindians via DNA too. What is your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?      AMERINDIANS  group with  MONGOLIANS----
> somehow Amerindian are called   "red"   by skin color fascists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ok? What does that have to do with the indigenous Filipinos being Black people via skin color and DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure what the hell all this has to do with the topic of the thread?  Let me try to make some kind of connection. Massad, Iran, race. The mossad wants to stop Iran from getting nukes. Iran backed rebels have just taken over Yemen who still keeps black slaves. That would cover the race issue. That's the best i can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially, slavery was abolished back in 1962 but a judge's decision to pass on the title deed of a "slave" from one master to another has blown the lid off the hidden bondage of hundreds of Yemenis.
> 
> The judge in the town of Hajja, which is home to some 300 slaves, according to residents, said he had certified the transfer only because the new owner planned to free the slave.
> 
> But his decision has triggered a campaign by local human right activists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what the fate of my children will be, having a slave father and an emancipated mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mubarak
> A 2009 report by the human rights ministry found that males and females were still enslaved in the provinces of Hudaydah and Hajja, in northwest Yemen -- the Arab world's most impoverished country.
> 
> Mubarak, who has seven brothers and sisters, has never set foot outside the village where he was born into a family which was inherited as slaves by their local master.
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed Badawi's father had bought Mubarak's parents 50 years ago, shortly before Yemen's 1962 revolution which abolished slavery. Mubarak has known no other life except that of a slave.
> 
> "Whenever I think of freedom, I ask myself, 'Where will I go?'" he told AFP as he stood outside a hut which serves as home for him and his family.
> 
> Black-skinned Mubarak does not know his birthday but he knows he has been a slave from birth 21 years ago. He has two children with a wife who was also a slave until she was emancipated by her master, a few years before they married.
> 
> "Sometimes I wonder what the fate of my children will be, having a slave father and an emancipated mother," he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2010/07/21/114451.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as another poster stated on this forum, wherever Ms. Asclepias goes, it is always about race.  She appears to have no interest in anything else.  I think a few sessions with a good Black therapist would help her immensely in overcoming here problems.  Say, maybe Ms. Asclepias is actually the Missing Link and that is why she is obsessed with making this thread into one all about Anthropology.  It could also be that she is one of the bonobos.  They are supposed to be the ones closest to humans, and perhaps she taught herself how to type.
Click to expand...



I thought Asclepias a male ...Who knew


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented the scientific evidence. You chose not to read the link.
> It does matter when. It proves you and Roudy to be clowns with low amounts of knowledge regarding genetics and history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what link?        you claim you did so------I do not find it-----
> you have a link claiming that black skin developed before white skin came about?       so?      would it be an issue?
> Can you name the  journal in which this earth shattering
> information appeared?       gill slits developed before lungs.
> Is the information on gill slits important to you?    Interestingly enough ---it is important to me but you would not understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link on post 483.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks----I read the article-----now for the bad news----since I have an education in biology that you lack-----I already knew all that stuff   -----DISCOVER  is a magazine for the general
> public-----it is not a journal for scientists-----the information
> presented was well known  OLD stuff.     How does it impress YOU  in your theory that persons with white skin are evil?    If you are a female and BLACK besides and are pregnant----make sure to take your vitamin pill designed for pregnant women----it is rich in FOLATE.    In fact it is the folate ----that
> is the important issue.    Do you know what folate is needed for------no you don't-----but do not worry----you would never be able to understand it.    Here is another important issue----that actually ALSO excited some racist black nationalists in the past.      CHECK OUT THE EMBRYONIC ORIGIN OF MELANOCYTES------you will be really excited once you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you already knew this why were you attacking my post saying the same thing? You obviously didnt know it and thats why you asked for my link. Discovery is just condensing the finding for the lay person. The study itself says the same thing.
> 
> Who told you I think people with white skin are evil? My goddaughter is not evil. Nor are any of my business partners.
> 
> Stop deflecting. You have been made a fool of enough havent you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made a fool of myself?-----YOU claimed you have
> scientific  evidence that people in the past worshipped the color black.     You tried to back up your claim with an article that gets into the evolution of skin color as one of the situations of survival in various environments.     You are fixated on a   RACIST agenda.      You doubt that I know about folate?       that is getting really funny.   The evolution of skin color took place long before the brains of whatever primitive creatures preceded us knew  WORDS
Click to expand...


The sick mentality of black supremacist pigs, they are no different than white supremacists:

Black supremacy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Black supremacy - RationalWiki

*Black supremacy*

*Black supremacy* is a collection of racialist ideologies that developed in response to white supremacy. Many of the largest black supremacist groups are black-Muslim separatist movements like theNation of Islam.

The ideology of black supremacy, of course, is the mirror image of white supremacy. While different groups put their own spin on things, black supremacy often involves the racialist pseudoscience called "Melanin theory" and the pseudohistory called "Afrocentrism." The basic idea behind melanin theory is that black is the "natural" skin color because humans originated in Africa, so lighter skin tones are aberrations. Various melanin theorists build on top of this, positing all sorts of biologically unsupportable claims about melanin increasing muscle tone, brain activity, physical ability, etc. Some theories get into really batshit territory, claiming that melanin can grant paranormal powers like ESP.

Afrocentrism and melanin theory often cross-pollinate, but Afrocentrism as a separate concept has a historical rather than biological focus. It's important to separate legitimate historical revisionism from the kind Afrocentrists engage in. The early histories and ethnographies of African cultures were written largely by European historians and anthropologists from an imperialist perspective. Thus, these works are often filled with racism, factual inaccuracies, and are outdated due to new findings in archaeological and historical scholarship. There have been many revisionist works throughout the 20th and 21st centuries that attempt to look at this history from an African perspective, but remain factual. This is simply an attempt to "correct the record." Afrocentrism, on the other hand, engages in distortion and fabrications.* One of the central claims of Afrocentrists is that Egypt was ruled by a black race. They use this to claim that Greco-Roman civilization, and by extension, Western civilization, is actually based on black culture. Working from this point, they rewrite many historical figures like Socrates as having been black and shoehorn various events into the ideology. When called on their bullshit, they tend to justify their factual inaccuracies by claiming that critics are using a Eurocentric methodology that is unable to ascertain a true understanding of history and that only those using the Afrocentric methodology can do so.*

Similar crank claims point toward India (implying that the existence of the "Negrito" people, mean that Indian culture comes from black Africans, and the Dravidians are so dark that they must be Africans), China (depictions of people in dark materials, imply they were black, for example, Terracota Army), Japaneses (Jomons would have been black, and so did the Ainu, as they used black bronze in their sculptures, and were painted in light-brown, which is clearly white washing from the Japaneses bigots) and the Mongols ("black khans"), in America, rewriting Central America, Aztecs, Mayas, and particularly, the Olmecs, since they had wide noses in their statues, something that maya-quiché completely lack nowdays, no matter the look of Rigoberta Menchú[

The black supremacist sect that probably most promotes anti-Semitism ironically identifies as "Black Hebrew Israelites."[3] This ideology has its roots in post-bellumPentecostalism, which transmuted into "Black Judaism." According to Black Judaism and Black Hebrew Israelism, the newly freed slaves of America's South were the true Hebrews and descendants of the tribes of Israel (an assertion that mirrors the Christian Identity theology held by some white supremacists, which claims Aryans as the true Hebrew race). F.S. Cherry, a late 19th century proponent of Black Judaism's more hateful elements, also preached about a race war with apocalyptic overtones that would supposedly occur in the year 2000 and refashion society into one where blacks were the superior race. The belief that blacks are the "true" Hebrews also leads many in the Black Hebrew Israelite movement to espouse anti-Semitic pseudohistory such as the Khazar myth and Holocaust denial


----------



## Roudy

The braindead shit that Asclepias repeats, summarized:

The Afrocentric Hustle by Stanley Crouch City Journal Summer 1994
The Afrocentric Hustle
Though their claims have little intellectual substance, advocates of Afrocentrism press their agenda by appealing to resentment and guilt.

A central tenet of Afrocentrism is that Egypt was black and that Greco-Roman civilization was the result of its influence. The foundation of Western civilization, therefore, is African. This is a relatively sophisticated version of Elijah Muhammad’s Yacub myth in which the white man is invented by a mad black scientist determined to destroy the world through an innately evil creature. Why this obsession with Egypt being African and black? Firstly, monuments. There is no significant African architecture capable of rivaling the grand wonders of the world, European or not. Secondly, Africa has no body of thought comparable to that upon which Western civilization has developed its morality, governmental structures, technology, economic systems, and its literary, dramatic, plastic, and musical arts. None of these facts bespeaks an innate black inferiority, but they were used to justify the barbaric treatment of subject peoples by colonial powers waging ruthless campaigns for chattel labor and natural resources.

In fact, the Afrocentrist argument is not with the Western tradition of inquiry, not with the democratic belief that greatness can arise from any point on the social spectrum, and not with the ideas of the Enlightenment that led to the abolition of slavery. Afrocentrism is a debate with the colonial vision of non-Europeans as inferior that has long been under attack from within Western democracies themselves. The Afrocentrist arguments, which are rooted in nationalism, pluralism, and cultural relativity, have their origins in the Western tradition of critical discourse. Afrocentrism is absolutely Western, despite the name changes and African costumes of its advocates.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented the scientific evidence. You chose not to read the link.
> It does matter when. It proves you and Roudy to be clowns with low amounts of knowledge regarding genetics and history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what link?        you claim you did so------I do not find it-----
> you have a link claiming that black skin developed before white skin came about?       so?      would it be an issue?
> Can you name the  journal in which this earth shattering
> information appeared?       gill slits developed before lungs.
> Is the information on gill slits important to you?    Interestingly enough ---it is important to me but you would not understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link on post 483.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks----I read the article-----now for the bad news----since I have an education in biology that you lack-----I already knew all that stuff   -----DISCOVER  is a magazine for the general
> public-----it is not a journal for scientists-----the information
> presented was well known  OLD stuff.     How does it impress YOU  in your theory that persons with white skin are evil?    If you are a female and BLACK besides and are pregnant----make sure to take your vitamin pill designed for pregnant women----it is rich in FOLATE.    In fact it is the folate ----that
> is the important issue.    Do you know what folate is needed for------no you don't-----but do not worry----you would never be able to understand it.    Here is another important issue----that actually ALSO excited some racist black nationalists in the past.      CHECK OUT THE EMBRYONIC ORIGIN OF MELANOCYTES------you will be really excited once you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you already knew this why were you attacking my post saying the same thing? You obviously didnt know it and thats why you asked for my link. Discovery is just condensing the finding for the lay person. The study itself says the same thing.
> 
> Who told you I think people with white skin are evil? My goddaughter is not evil. Nor are any of my business partners.
> 
> Stop deflecting. You have been made a fool of enough havent you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disputed your theory that people used to WORSHIP BLACK-------human society is not all that old-----when
> you bring up anything approaching  "religion"----you are
> not going back further than 10,000 years---(if that long) ---
> now you are talking about evolutionary processes that took
> place some tens and hundreds of thousands of years ago.
> Do you know the evolutionary processes that ended up as the THYROID GLAND? ----more important to your theories-----
> would be the evolution of the brain------them people 60 thousand years ago----did not even have the same brain
> that we have today-----or words for  BLACK   or  WHITE----
> they did not even know the words   "cracker"   and  "honky"
Click to expand...

I know you disputed my theory about people worshiping Black gods. You were made a fool of on that as well as I quoted Marco Polo and his statement regarding East Indians worshipped Black gods. . Now again you are trying to speak about religion only going back 10K years. when its actually 75K years. You are starting to bore me with your lack of intellect. Please research before trying to debate me on anything. I will continue to give you heartburn. read it and weep illiterate one. How does it feel to be wrong over and over again?

"*Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people.* ‘When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker’ *No wonder their gods are all black* ‘and their devils white as snow.’ - See more at: 3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India"


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No moron. You claimed that there were some older bones in China. I nailed your ass to wall and made you look like the idiot you are.
> 
> I already posted the evidence that there was a mutation that occurred that enabled the gene of white skin. Its only 7K years old. of course everyone was Black That's natures design. Try 1.2 Million years in the making.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Ancient man was this hairy ape-like creature you wouldn't recognize today.  He wasn't black or white or anything. Those that stayed in Africa evolved into the black race.  Those that moved to various parts of the world, therefore evolved into those races, depending on the climate and topography.  Did you drop out of school?  Makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are an idiot. You are actually think debating against scientific fact makes you right? What a moron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scientific evidence points that race and skin color evolved as a result of sun, climate, topography, environment, and abundance of food.
> 
> Now run along and go get your elementary school diploma., before the local adult school runs out of space.  You should be thanking me for educating you while blowing a big hole in your black supremacist ideology.
> 
> *Evolution:  **Library: *
> 
> *The Biology of Skin Color: Black and White*
> 
> "Jablonski later came across three documented cases in which children's neural-tube defects were linked to their mothers' visits to tanning studios during early pregnancy. Moreover, she found that folate is crucial to sperm development -- so much so that a folate inhibitor was developed as a male contraceptive. ("It never got anywhere," Jablonski says. "It was so effective that it knocked out all folate in the body.") She now had some intriguing evidence that folate might be the driving force behind the evolution of darker skin. But why do some people have light skin?
> 
> As far back as the 1960s, the biochemist W. Farnsworth Loomis had suggested that skin color is determined by the body's need for vitamin D. The vitamin helps the body absorb calcium and deposit it in bones, an essential function, particularly in fast-growing embryos. (The need for vitamin D during pregnancy may explain why women around the globe tend to have lighter skin than men.) Unlike folate, vitamin D depends on ultraviolet light for its production in the body. Loomis believed that people who live in the north, where daylight is weakest, evolved fair skin to help absorb more ultraviolet light and that *people in the tropics evolved dark skin to block the light, keeping the body from overdosing on vitamin D, which can be toxic at high concentrations.*
> 
> By the time Jablonski did her research, Loomis's hypothesis had been partially disproved. "You can never overdose on natural amounts of vitamin D," Jablonski says. "There are only rare cases where people take too many cod-liver supplements." But Loomis's insight about fair skin held up, and it made a perfect complement for Jablonski's insight about folate and dark skin. The next step was to find some hard data correlating skin color to light levels.
> 
> Until the 1980s, researchers could only estimate how much ultraviolet radiation reaches Earth's surface. But in 1978, NASA launched the Total Ozone Mapping Spectrometer. Three years ago, Jablonski and Chaplin took the spectrometer's global ultraviolet measurements and compared them with published data on skin color in indigenous populations from more than 50 countries. To their delight, there was an unmistakable correlation: The weaker the ultraviolet light, the fairer the skin. Jablonski went on to show that people living above 50 degrees latitude have the highest risk of vitamin D deficiency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre like a little clown. Your link is outdated. Whats that? Oh you dont even have a link? I already provided you the most recent link. Lets at least get into this decade. The scientific evidence showed our ancestors had Black skin before homo sapiens appeared on the planet idiot.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
> 
> "Genetic evidence suggests that the evolution of skin rich in eumelanin, which is brown-black in colour, occurred in early humans between 1.2 and 1.8 million years ago in the East African Savannah. Early humans having lost most of their body hair (probably to facilitate heat loss) probably had pale skin containing pheomelanin -- like our nearest surviving relatives, chimpanzees. Pheomelanin, characteristic of white skin, is red-yellow and packaged into smaller stores under the skin than eumelanin, characteristic of black skin. Eumelanin provides a much more effective barrier against the DNA damage that causes skin cancers, providing almost complete protection."
> 
> BTW I found your link for you. You are a class A idiot! Your link is from 2001. Mine from 2014 moron. However, even your link says the same thing. Black skin evolved millions of years before homo sapiens roamed the earth.
> 
> Evolution Library The Biology of Skin Color Black and White
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well obviously. It only are you illiterate, you're also very stupid with major reading comprehension problems. Read this again:
> 
> Until the 1980s, researchers could only estimate how much ultraviolet radiation reaches Earth's surface. But in 1978, NASA launched the Total Ozone Mapping Spectrometer. Three years ago, Jablonski and Chaplin took the spectrometer's global ultraviolet measurements and compared them with published data on skin color in indigenous populations from more than50 countries. To their delight, there was an unmistakable correlation: T*heweaker the ultraviolet light, the fairer the skin. Jablonski went on to showthat people living above 50 degrees latitude have the highest risk of vitamin D deficiency.*
> 
> Meaning, skin color is a result of exposure to sun and environment.
> 
> "Black skin came first" as what humans were 1.8 million years ago matters if Moses or Jesus were black.  Anthropology according to a black racist.
Click to expand...

You are just parroting what I already said. Yes Black skin came first. Whites didnt appear until 7K years ago as I proved with the link. You said Black skin did not come first and you were made a fool of. Come on now. This was before suntan lotion was invented. White people would have died out in Africa.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Ancient man was this hairy ape-like creature you wouldn't recognize today.  He wasn't black or white or anything. Those that stayed in Africa evolved into the black race.  Those that moved to various parts of the world, therefore evolved into those races, depending on the climate and topography.  Did you drop out of school?  Makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are an idiot. You are actually think debating against scientific fact makes you right? What a moron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scientific evidence points that race and skin color evolved as a result of sun, climate, topography, environment, and abundance of food.
> 
> Now run along and go get your elementary school diploma., before the local adult school runs out of space.  You should be thanking me for educating you while blowing a big hole in your black supremacist ideology.
> 
> *Evolution:  **Library: *
> 
> *The Biology of Skin Color: Black and White*
> 
> "Jablonski later came across three documented cases in which children's neural-tube defects were linked to their mothers' visits to tanning studios during early pregnancy. Moreover, she found that folate is crucial to sperm development -- so much so that a folate inhibitor was developed as a male contraceptive. ("It never got anywhere," Jablonski says. "It was so effective that it knocked out all folate in the body.") She now had some intriguing evidence that folate might be the driving force behind the evolution of darker skin. But why do some people have light skin?
> 
> As far back as the 1960s, the biochemist W. Farnsworth Loomis had suggested that skin color is determined by the body's need for vitamin D. The vitamin helps the body absorb calcium and deposit it in bones, an essential function, particularly in fast-growing embryos. (The need for vitamin D during pregnancy may explain why women around the globe tend to have lighter skin than men.) Unlike folate, vitamin D depends on ultraviolet light for its production in the body. Loomis believed that people who live in the north, where daylight is weakest, evolved fair skin to help absorb more ultraviolet light and that *people in the tropics evolved dark skin to block the light, keeping the body from overdosing on vitamin D, which can be toxic at high concentrations.*
> 
> By the time Jablonski did her research, Loomis's hypothesis had been partially disproved. "You can never overdose on natural amounts of vitamin D," Jablonski says. "There are only rare cases where people take too many cod-liver supplements." But Loomis's insight about fair skin held up, and it made a perfect complement for Jablonski's insight about folate and dark skin. The next step was to find some hard data correlating skin color to light levels.
> 
> Until the 1980s, researchers could only estimate how much ultraviolet radiation reaches Earth's surface. But in 1978, NASA launched the Total Ozone Mapping Spectrometer. Three years ago, Jablonski and Chaplin took the spectrometer's global ultraviolet measurements and compared them with published data on skin color in indigenous populations from more than 50 countries. To their delight, there was an unmistakable correlation: The weaker the ultraviolet light, the fairer the skin. Jablonski went on to show that people living above 50 degrees latitude have the highest risk of vitamin D deficiency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre like a little clown. Your link is outdated. Whats that? Oh you dont even have a link? I already provided you the most recent link. Lets at least get into this decade. The scientific evidence showed our ancestors had Black skin before homo sapiens appeared on the planet idiot.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
> 
> "Genetic evidence suggests that the evolution of skin rich in eumelanin, which is brown-black in colour, occurred in early humans between 1.2 and 1.8 million years ago in the East African Savannah. Early humans having lost most of their body hair (probably to facilitate heat loss) probably had pale skin containing pheomelanin -- like our nearest surviving relatives, chimpanzees. Pheomelanin, characteristic of white skin, is red-yellow and packaged into smaller stores under the skin than eumelanin, characteristic of black skin. Eumelanin provides a much more effective barrier against the DNA damage that causes skin cancers, providing almost complete protection."
> 
> BTW I found your link for you. You are a class A idiot! Your link is from 2001. Mine from 2014 moron. However, even your link says the same thing. Black skin evolved millions of years before homo sapiens roamed the earth.
> 
> Evolution Library The Biology of Skin Color Black and White
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well obviously. It only are you illiterate, you're also very stupid with major reading comprehension problems. Read this again:
> 
> Until the 1980s, researchers could only estimate how much ultraviolet radiation reaches Earth's surface. But in 1978, NASA launched the Total Ozone Mapping Spectrometer. Three years ago, Jablonski and Chaplin took the spectrometer's global ultraviolet measurements and compared them with published data on skin color in indigenous populations from more than50 countries. To their delight, there was an unmistakable correlation: T*heweaker the ultraviolet light, the fairer the skin. Jablonski went on to showthat people living above 50 degrees latitude have the highest risk of vitamin D deficiency.*
> 
> Meaning, skin color is a result of exposure to sun and environment.
> 
> "Black skin came first" as what humans were 1.8 million years ago matters if Moses or Jesus were black.  Anthropology according to a black racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just parroting what I already said. Yes Black skin came first. Whites didnt appear until 7K years ago as I proved with the link. You said Black skin did not come first and you were made a fool of. Come on now. This was before suntan lotion was invented. White people would have died out in Africa.
Click to expand...


Skin color isn't what came out of Africa, the early humans did.  As they moved around their features changed.  It hasn't even been proven that the Egyptians were black, as you falsely claimed. Evolutionary science and how races and skin color came to be is not conclusive, and is being constantly updated. Despite what your racist Afrocentrism ideology tells you. 

Neanderthal Genes Hold Surprises for Modern Humans

*Surprise! 20 Percent of Neanderthal Genome Lives On in Modern Humans, Scientists Find*
*Two new studies suggest that the contribution from Neanderthal DNA was vital.*

*Neanderthal Influence on Skin, Hair, Common Diseases

Despite their different approaches, both teams converged on similar results. They both found that genes involved in making keratin—the protein found in our skin, hair, and nails—are especially rich in Neanderthal DNA.

For example, the Neanderthal version of the skin gene POU2F3 is found in around 66 percent of East Asians, while the Neanderthal version of BNC2, which affects skin color, among other traits, is found in 70 percent of Europeans.

The Neanderthal version of these genes may have helped our ancestors thrive in parts of the world that they were not familiar with but that Neanderthals had already adapted to. "Neanderthals had been in these environments for hundreds or thousands of years," says Sankararaman. "As modern human ancestors moved into these areas, one way to quickly adapt would be to get genes from the Neanderthals."


*


----------



## Roudy

Were ancient Egyptians black?  The jury is still out. Certainly not according to modern science.  In fact, the Pharaoh during the time of the Exodus, was a red headed fair skinned man!  Ha ha ha. OOOOOPS!

*Redheaded Pharaoh Ramesses II by Karl Earlson*
 

Professor P. F. Ceccaldi, with a research team behind him, studied some hairs which were removed from the mummy's scalp. Ramesses II was 90 years-old when he died, and his hair had turned white. Ceccaldi determined that the reddish-yellow colour of the mummy's hair had been brought about by its being dyed with a dilute henna solution; it proved to be an example of the cosmetic attentions of the embalmers. However, traces of the hair's original colour (in youth), remain in the roots, even into advanced old age. Microscopic examinations proved that the hair roots contained traces of natural red pigments, and that therefore, during his youth, Ramesses II had been red-haired. It was concluded that these red pigments did not result from the hair somehow fading, or otherwise altering _post-mortem,_ but did indeed represent Ramesses' natural hair colour. Ceccaldi also studied a cross-section of the hairs, and he determined from their oval shape, that Ramesses had been "cymotrich" (wavy-haired). Finally, he stated that such a combination of features showed that Ramesses had been a "leucoderm" (white-skinned person). [Balout, et al. (1985) 254-257.]

Balout and Roubet were under no illusions as to the significance of this discovery, and they concluded as follows:

"After having achieved this immense work, an important scientific conclusion remains to be drawn: the anthropological study and the microscopic analysis of hair, carried out by four laboratories: Judiciary Medecine (Professor Ceccaldi), Société L'Oréal, Atomic Energy Commission, and Institut Textile de France showed that *Ramses II was a 'leucoderm', that is a fair-skinned man, near to the Prehistoric and Antiquity Mediterraneans, or briefly, of the Berber of Africa.*" [Balout, et al. (1985) 383.]


----------



## Roudy

Were ancient Egyptians Caucasians that migrated there from Europe / Mediterranean?  There is science that supports it.


----------



## Roudy

King Tut's  Indo European DNA.  Apparently his ancestors definitely migrated there from the North. 

Afrocentrists = racist bullshitters insecure about their own race.

No need for Acelpias to submit her DNA here, since we now know that Tutenkhamun wasn't black!  Ha ha ha ha.  OMG.

The Tutankhamun DNA Project

*Search for living relatives*
In the current project we search for the *closest living relative of Tutankhamuns male lineage *in Europe. To take part in the Tutankhamun DNA project order one of the following tests. If your profile matches Tutankhamuns in all 16 markers we refund your payment and you receive a further DNA test as an upgrade for free.

*Background*
The haplogroup R1b1a2 arose about 9.500 years ago in the surrounding area of the Black Sea. The migration of this haplogroup into Europe started at the earliest with the spread of agriculture since 7.000 BC. It is ver probable that it is also connected to the Indoeuropeans who spread over Europe a little later in several waves of migrations.

In Egypt the contingent of this haplogroup is below 1% and partially caused by european immigration during the last 2.000 years.

Tutankhamun had been the last Pharao of the 18th dynasty and ruled from about 1.332 until 1.323 BC. His paternal lineage begins with Pharao Thutmose I. who ruled from about 1.504 until 1.492 BC. His paternal ancestry is unknown.

Therefore, it is still unclear how this line came from the region of origin to Egypt. The earliest evidence of agriculture dates back to 5000 BC. It is possible that Haplogroup R1b1a2 moved from the North to Egypt with the spread of agriculture from the region of the Fertile Crescent.






The fourth expansional wave of the probably indoeuropean Kurgan Culture between 2.500 and 2.200 BC is also a good candidate. This culture spread since 4.400 BC to Europe which explains the correlation with haplogroup R1b1a2. This haplogroup was also widespread in the indoeuropean Hittite empire in Anatolia. From the time of Akhenatens or Tuankhamuns reign a letter of an egyptian queen is known from the Hittite archives. In this letter she asks the Hittites King for one of his sons as a new Pharao because her husband died and she herself got no son.

The identity of the queen is unknown, perhaps the 18th dynasty was related to the Hittites, the origin of the R1b1a2-lineage could point to this.

The detailed context can only be clearified by further research. By the publication of the test result we want to contribute to the scientific discussion and bring it forward.


----------



## Roudy

Black Egyptians, MY ASS:

Up to 70 of British men are related to the Egyptian Pharaoh Tutankhamun Daily Mail Online

A Swiss genetics company has claimed that up to 70 per cent of British men are related to the Egyptian Pharaoh Tutankhamun.

Scientists at Zurich-based DNA genealogy centre, iGENEA, say they have reconstructed the DNA profile of the boy Pharaoh based on a film that was made for the Discovery Channel.

The results showed that 'King Tut' belonged to a genetic profile group, known as haplogroup R1b1a2, to which more than 50 per cent of all men in Western Europe belong, indicating that they share a common ancestor.

Around 70 per cent of Spanish and 60 per cent of French men also belong to the genetic group of the Pharaoh who ruled Egypt more than 3,000 years ago.

*'We think the common ancestor lived in the Caucasus about 9,500 years ago,' said Scholz.*



Read more: Up to 70 of British men are related to the Egyptian Pharaoh Tutankhamun Daily Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Were ancient Egyptians Caucasians that migrated there from Europe / Mediterranean?  There is science that supports it.


I love when people use this claim. That has been debunked not only by people with common sense but by two other genetic companies and the researchers that actually did the testing. You do realize the basis for IGENA's claim is that they got the information from a screen shot on a TV show right? Basically it was a scam to make money! 

Scam Alert King Tut 8217 s DNA Doug s Archaeology

"Maybe you saw the recent headlines about how scientists at iGENEA discovered that King Tutankhamun(Tut) was related to half of Western Europe’s Males, that looks like it is the set up for a scam. Turns out real researchers have conducted work on King Tut’s DNA and that iGENEA got their supposed DNA evidence by copying it off of a Discovery TV Program on the subject."

Now here are the real results from 2 different genetic companies owned by white guys. Read those and tell me what they say idiot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf Tut
http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf Rameses III


The Thuya Gene
The Thuya Gene

Tut Gene
The King Tut Gene


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were ancient Egyptians Caucasians that migrated there from Europe / Mediterranean?  There is science that supports it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love when people use this claim. That has been debunked not only by people with common sense but by two other genetic companies and the researchers that actually did the testing. You do realize the basis for IGENA's claim is that they got the information from a screen shot on a TV show right? Basically it was a scam to make money!
> 
> Scam Alert King Tut 8217 s DNA Doug s Archaeology
> 
> "Maybe you saw the recent headlines about how scientists at iGENEA discovered that King Tutankhamun(Tut) was related to half of Western Europe’s Males, that looks like it is the set up for a scam. Turns out real researchers have conducted work on King Tut’s DNA and that iGENEA got their supposed DNA evidence by copying it off of a Discovery TV Program on the subject."
> 
> Now here are the real results from 2 different genetic companies owned by white guys. Read those and tell me what they say idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf Tut
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf Rameses III
> 
> 
> The Thuya Gene
> The Thuya Gene
> 
> Tut Gene
> The King Tut Gene
Click to expand...


Hasn't been debunked.  In fact, it's actually been reconfirmed.  Ancient Egyptians are migrants from prior great empires who then settled in the region, because of its proximity.

Oh wait, let me guess, "white geneticists" with a racist agenda made up bogus facts.

Plus, King Tut isn't the only one with wavy hair, white skin, and Caucasian DNA.

Inconvenient truth for a black supremacist Afrocentrist?  I thought so.

All that you've proven is that you're very insecure about your race, so you cling on to this bullshit made up history.

*****

*The Skeletal Evidence From Naqada*
Flinders Petrie and other excavators shipped thousands of the sand mummies back to England and other parts of Europe. Preserved in the back rooms and basements of museums, they became the subject of detailed study over the years. Only recently, with greatly enhanced forensic science, are their deeper secrets beginning to be revealed. They can now be examined for disease, precise age at death, and life styles. DNA analysis also permits classification into groups of common genetic origin. Unfortunately, much of that work has yet to be done.

*Little understood at the time of the grave mummy discoveries more than a hundred years ago, the expectation was that the early Egyptians were of Negroid origin. When evidence began to emerge that this view was incorrect the researchers were somewhat at a loss.*

In a report on _A Second Study of the Variation and Correlation of the Human Skull, with Special Reference to the Naqada Crania_, Biometrika, Vol 1, pg 408, 1902 Cicely D  Fawcett published, for those days, a startling observation. In a foot note on page 412 she stated:

Some of the skull boxes contained the dry scalp with the hair upon it in a remarkable state of preservation. It was dark brown in short curly twists. In two cases there were locks of some brilliant golden hair, but on careful examination, for which I thank Dr. W. A. Osborne, dark brown single hairs were extracted from it, and it appeared that the whole had been bleach; possibly this is the earliest case on record of the hair-dyer's handicraft.

The difficulty is that this brilliant blond hair, with curly locks, was the same as still displayed by Ginger in the British Museum, and as found in the excavations at Hierakonpolis. The observation by Osborne a hundred years ago was an attempt to bring understanding to such phenomenal golden hair -- wishful thinking.

The fact of red-headed Egyptians has not only anthropological interest however, but also great symbolic importance. In ancient Egypt, the god Seth was said to have been red-haired, and redheads were claimed to have worshipped the god devoutly. See G. A. Wainwright, _The Sky-Religion in Egypt: Its Antiquity and Effects,_ Cambridge University Press, 1938, pgs 31, 33, 53. In the Ramesses study by the French, the Egyptologist Desroches-Noblecourt discussed the importance of Ramesses' rufous condition. She noted that the Ramessides (the family of Ramesses II), were devoted to Seth, with several bearing the name Seti, which means "beloved of Seth". She concluded that the Ramessides believed themselves to be divine descendants of Seth, with their red hair as proof of their lineage. She speculated that Ramesses II may have been descended from a long line of redheads.

Her speculations have been proved correct: Joann Fletcher, as a consultant to the British Bioanthropology Foundation, has proved that Seti I, the father of Ramesses II, had red hair. See L. Parks, "Ancient Egyptians Wore Wigs," _Egypt Revealed,_ May 29, 2000. Other investigators have demonstrated that the mummy of Pharaoh Siptah, a great-grandson of Ramesses II, had red hair. See my reference to Partridge above.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were ancient Egyptians Caucasians that migrated there from Europe / Mediterranean?  There is science that supports it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love when people use this claim. That has been debunked not only by people with common sense but by two other genetic companies and the researchers that actually did the testing. You do realize the basis for IGENA's claim is that they got the information from a screen shot on a TV show right? Basically it was a scam to make money!
> 
> Scam Alert King Tut 8217 s DNA Doug s Archaeology
> 
> "Maybe you saw the recent headlines about how scientists at iGENEA discovered that King Tutankhamun(Tut) was related to half of Western Europe’s Males, that looks like it is the set up for a scam. Turns out real researchers have conducted work on King Tut’s DNA and that iGENEA got their supposed DNA evidence by copying it off of a Discovery TV Program on the subject."
> 
> Now here are the real results from 2 different genetic companies owned by white guys. Read those and tell me what they say idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf Tut
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf Rameses III
> 
> 
> The Thuya Gene
> The Thuya Gene
> 
> Tut Gene
> The King Tut Gene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hasn't been debunked.  In fact, it's actually been reconfirmed.  Ancient Egyptians are migrants from prior great empires who then settled in the region, because of its proximity.
> 
> Oh wait, let me guess, "white geneticists" with a racist agenda made up bogus facts.
> 
> Plus, King Tut isn't the only one with wavy hair, white skin, and Caucasian DNA.
> 
> Inconvenient truth for a black supremacist Afrocentrist?  I thought so.
> 
> All that you've proven is that you're very insecure about your race, so you cling on to this bullshit made up history.
> 
> *****
> 
> *The Skeletal Evidence From Naqada*
> Flinders Petrie and other excavators shipped thousands of the sand mummies back to England and other parts of Europe. Preserved in the back rooms and basements of museums, they became the subject of detailed study over the years. Only recently, with greatly enhanced forensic science, are their deeper secrets beginning to be revealed. They can now be examined for disease, precise age at death, and life styles. DNA analysis also permits classification into groups of common genetic origin. Unfortunately, much of that work has yet to be done.
> 
> *Little understood at the time of the grave mummy discoveries more than a hundred years ago, the expectation was that the early Egyptians were of Negroid origin. When evidence began to emerge that this view was incorrect the researchers were somewhat at a loss.*
> 
> In a report on _A Second Study of the Variation and Correlation of the Human Skull, with Special Reference to the Naqada Crania_, Biometrika, Vol 1, pg 408, 1902 Cicely D  Fawcett published, for those days, a startling observation. In a foot note on page 412 she stated:
> 
> Some of the skull boxes contained the dry scalp with the hair upon it in a remarkable state of preservation. It was dark brown in short curly twists. In two cases there were locks of some brilliant golden hair, but on careful examination, for which I thank Dr. W. A. Osborne, dark brown single hairs were extracted from it, and it appeared that the whole had been bleach; possibly this is the earliest case on record of the hair-dyer's handicraft.
> 
> The difficulty is that this brilliant blond hair, with curly locks, was the same as still displayed by Ginger in the British Museum, and as found in the excavations at Hierakonpolis. The observation by Osborne a hundred years ago was an attempt to bring understanding to such phenomenal golden hair -- wishful thinking.
> 
> The fact of red-headed Egyptians has not only anthropological interest however, but also great symbolic importance. In ancient Egypt, the god Seth was said to have been red-haired, and redheads were claimed to have worshipped the god devoutly. See G. A. Wainwright, _The Sky-Religion in Egypt: Its Antiquity and Effects,_ Cambridge University Press, 1938, pgs 31, 33, 53. In the Ramesses study by the French, the Egyptologist Desroches-Noblecourt discussed the importance of Ramesses' rufous condition. She noted that the Ramessides (the family of Ramesses II), were devoted to Seth, with several bearing the name Seti, which means "beloved of Seth". She concluded that the Ramessides believed themselves to be divine descendants of Seth, with their red hair as proof of their lineage. She speculated that Ramesses II may have been descended from a long line of redheads.
> 
> Her speculations have been proved correct: Joann Fletcher, as a consultant to the British Bioanthropology Foundation, has proved that Seti I, the father of Ramesses II, had red hair. See L. Parks, "Ancient Egyptians Wore Wigs," _Egypt Revealed,_ May 29, 2000. Other investigators have demonstrated that the mummy of Pharaoh Siptah, a great-grandson of Ramesses II, had red hair. See my reference to Partridge above.
Click to expand...

You just totally ignored the proof that your link was a scam and the DNA evidence that Tut was 98% "sub-saharan" ! I'm only 76%. Stop with your fables that Tut or any of the Pharaohs were white. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
*The King Tut Gene*

*



*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him.* Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans. *

African in its ultimate source, the King Tut Gene finds modest distribution in East Coast American Indians, the Himalayas, Northeast Europe and scattered other populations, including Jews.
- See more at: The King Tut Gene"

http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were ancient Egyptians Caucasians that migrated there from Europe / Mediterranean?  There is science that supports it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love when people use this claim. That has been debunked not only by people with common sense but by two other genetic companies and the researchers that actually did the testing. You do realize the basis for IGENA's claim is that they got the information from a screen shot on a TV show right? Basically it was a scam to make money!
> 
> Scam Alert King Tut 8217 s DNA Doug s Archaeology
> 
> "Maybe you saw the recent headlines about how scientists at iGENEA discovered that King Tutankhamun(Tut) was related to half of Western Europe’s Males, that looks like it is the set up for a scam. Turns out real researchers have conducted work on King Tut’s DNA and that iGENEA got their supposed DNA evidence by copying it off of a Discovery TV Program on the subject."
> 
> Now here are the real results from 2 different genetic companies owned by white guys. Read those and tell me what they say idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf Tut
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf Rameses III
> 
> 
> The Thuya Gene
> The Thuya Gene
> 
> Tut Gene
> The King Tut Gene
Click to expand...


And yet, all that BS, doesn't explain the thousands of Ancient Egyptians found with Caucasian DNA and features.  It's understandable the desperate effort to debunk the research, however iGENEA is a company that spcializes in researching DNA of all different types, with no bone or bias other than what the science shows.  

Like I said, you are like the little boy holding your finger in the hole, trying to block the damn.  The evidence is overwhelming.  Here's another example.  Any reason why these Egyptian statues that stayed in good condition indicated Caucasian features and skin color?

*Rahotep and Nofret*
Of the many notable statuary discovered in Egypt, the two companion statutes of Rahotep and Nofret may be the most remarkable. They are two famous painted limestone figures now on display in the Cairo Museum.








These extraordinary statues are in an excellent state of preservation, due to the fact that the chapels in the mastaba where they were discovered had been sealed off in ancient times, and apparently never known until the modern discovery. They are in such great condition the colors look almost freshly painted today. The figures are each just over 120cm high and are seated on high-backed chairs with foot rests.

Rahotep is depicted with his own short black hair. He sports a splendid trimmed black moustache and around his neck he wears a single strand necklace with a heart amulet. He wears a short white kilt and has one arm held horizontally across his bare chest. The black painted hieroglyphs on the back of his chair give his name and titles.

Marianne Luban, an Egyptologist, was kind enough to offer a transliteration and English translation of these inscriptions:
The statues were discovered in 1871 by Albert Daninos, an assistant to the French explorer and early archeologist, Auguste Mariette. Their burial in a mastaba located near the pyramid of Meidum shows they were members of the royal family of the Fourth Dynasty. Since it is believed Sneferu built the pyramid scholars assume they were his children, but this had not been verified from existing records. The title given to Nofret might imply she was not a member of the royal family.

The most outstanding feature of the statues is that they both retain their lifelike inlaid eyes of crystal which stunned the Egyptian workmen who first opened the tomb and saw them staring out. In the torch light of the dark tomb they looked alive. The workmen fled in terror.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were ancient Egyptians Caucasians that migrated there from Europe / Mediterranean?  There is science that supports it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love when people use this claim. That has been debunked not only by people with common sense but by two other genetic companies and the researchers that actually did the testing. You do realize the basis for IGENA's claim is that they got the information from a screen shot on a TV show right? Basically it was a scam to make money!
> 
> Scam Alert King Tut 8217 s DNA Doug s Archaeology
> 
> "Maybe you saw the recent headlines about how scientists at iGENEA discovered that King Tutankhamun(Tut) was related to half of Western Europe’s Males, that looks like it is the set up for a scam. Turns out real researchers have conducted work on King Tut’s DNA and that iGENEA got their supposed DNA evidence by copying it off of a Discovery TV Program on the subject."
> 
> Now here are the real results from 2 different genetic companies owned by white guys. Read those and tell me what they say idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf Tut
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf Rameses III
> 
> 
> The Thuya Gene
> The Thuya Gene
> 
> Tut Gene
> The King Tut Gene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, all that BS, doesn't explain the thousands of Ancient Egyptians found with Caucasian DNA and features.  It's understandable the desperate effort to debunk the research, however iGENEA is a company that spcializes in researching DNA of all different types, with no bone or bias other than what the science shows.
> 
> Like I said, you are like the little boy holding your finger in the hole, trying to block the damn.  The evidence is overwhelming.  Here's another example.  Any reason why these Egyptian statues that stayed in good condition indicated Caucasian features and skin color?
> 
> *Rahotep and Nofret*
> Of the many notable statuary discovered in Egypt, the two companion statutes of Rahotep and Nofret may be the most remarkable. They are two famous painted limestone figures now on display in the Cairo Museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These extraordinary statues are in an excellent state of preservation, due to the fact that the chapels in the mastaba where they were discovered had been sealed off in ancient times, and apparently never known until the modern discovery. They are in such great condition the colors look almost freshly painted today. The figures are each just over 120cm high and are seated on high-backed chairs with foot rests.
> 
> Rahotep is depicted with his own short black hair. He sports a splendid trimmed black moustache and around his neck he wears a single strand necklace with a heart amulet. He wears a short white kilt and has one arm held horizontally across his bare chest. The black painted hieroglyphs on the back of his chair give his name and titles.
> 
> Marianne Luban, an Egyptologist, was kind enough to offer a transliteration and English translation of these inscriptions:
> The statues were discovered in 1871 by Albert Daninos, an assistant to the French explorer and early archeologist, Auguste Mariette. Their burial in a mastaba located near the pyramid of Meidum shows they were members of the royal family of the Fourth Dynasty. Since it is believed Sneferu built the pyramid scholars assume they were his children, but this had not been verified from existing records. The title given to Nofret might imply she was not a member of the royal family.
> 
> The most outstanding feature of the statues is that they both retain their lifelike inlaid eyes of crystal which stunned the Egyptian workmen who first opened the tomb and saw them staring out. In the torch light of the dark tomb they looked alive. The workmen fled in terror.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as caucasian features. Those are African features. Your genes come from Africans. Those pictures are of lighter skinned Black people and the paint has obviously been removed.. Dont you see the braids? The lips. White people dont have lips like that unless they get surgery. I dont see anything in your post that says they are Caucasian. Why not?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were ancient Egyptians Caucasians that migrated there from Europe / Mediterranean?  There is science that supports it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love when people use this claim. That has been debunked not only by people with common sense but by two other genetic companies and the researchers that actually did the testing. You do realize the basis for IGENA's claim is that they got the information from a screen shot on a TV show right? Basically it was a scam to make money!
> 
> Scam Alert King Tut 8217 s DNA Doug s Archaeology
> 
> "Maybe you saw the recent headlines about how scientists at iGENEA discovered that King Tutankhamun(Tut) was related to half of Western Europe’s Males, that looks like it is the set up for a scam. Turns out real researchers have conducted work on King Tut’s DNA and that iGENEA got their supposed DNA evidence by copying it off of a Discovery TV Program on the subject."
> 
> Now here are the real results from 2 different genetic companies owned by white guys. Read those and tell me what they say idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf Tut
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf Rameses III
> 
> 
> The Thuya Gene
> The Thuya Gene
> 
> Tut Gene
> The King Tut Gene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, all that BS, doesn't explain the thousands of Ancient Egyptians found with Caucasian DNA and features.  It's understandable the desperate effort to debunk the research, however iGENEA is a company that spcializes in researching DNA of all different types, with no bone or bias other than what the science shows.
> 
> Like I said, you are like the little boy holding your finger in the hole, trying to block the damn.  The evidence is overwhelming.  Here's another example.  Any reason why these Egyptian statues that stayed in good condition indicated Caucasian features and skin color?
> 
> *Rahotep and Nofret*
> Of the many notable statuary discovered in Egypt, the two companion statutes of Rahotep and Nofret may be the most remarkable. They are two famous painted limestone figures now on display in the Cairo Museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These extraordinary statues are in an excellent state of preservation, due to the fact that the chapels in the mastaba where they were discovered had been sealed off in ancient times, and apparently never known until the modern discovery. They are in such great condition the colors look almost freshly painted today. The figures are each just over 120cm high and are seated on high-backed chairs with foot rests.
> 
> Rahotep is depicted with his own short black hair. He sports a splendid trimmed black moustache and around his neck he wears a single strand necklace with a heart amulet. He wears a short white kilt and has one arm held horizontally across his bare chest. The black painted hieroglyphs on the back of his chair give his name and titles.
> 
> Marianne Luban, an Egyptologist, was kind enough to offer a transliteration and English translation of these inscriptions:
> The statues were discovered in 1871 by Albert Daninos, an assistant to the French explorer and early archeologist, Auguste Mariette. Their burial in a mastaba located near the pyramid of Meidum shows they were members of the royal family of the Fourth Dynasty. Since it is believed Sneferu built the pyramid scholars assume they were his children, but this had not been verified from existing records. The title given to Nofret might imply she was not a member of the royal family.
> 
> The most outstanding feature of the statues is that they both retain their lifelike inlaid eyes of crystal which stunned the Egyptian workmen who first opened the tomb and saw them staring out. In the torch light of the dark tomb they looked alive. The workmen fled in terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as caucasian features. Those are African features. Your genes come from Africans. Those pictures are of lighter skinned Black people and the paint has obviously been removed.. Dont you see the braids? The lips. White people dont have lips like that unless they get surgery. I dont see anything in your post that says they are Caucasian. Why not?
Click to expand...


Nice try, no cigar, the woman in the statue had white skin, and both the man and the woman had thin lips and narrow nostrils, which are signs of Caucasian / Indo European features. 

Did the negro race make its way into ancient Egypt and coexist with the Caucasian ancient Egyptians?  Sure.  But to say that ancient Egyptians were ALL "black" is just wishful thinking by racist Afrocentrists trying to give some false credit to their race.

And, it still doesn't explain the thousands of Caucasian Indo European featured fair skinned red haired ancient Egyptian mummies found, including many of their pharaohs.

*“Thousands” of Blond and Red-Haired Mummies Found in Egypt*
The discovery of what archaeologists claim to be “thousands” of blond and red-haired mummies in an Egyptian graveyard only provides an insight into the racial makeup of Egypt during Roman and Macedonian rule, and not that of ancient Egypt.






The excavations at the Fag el-Gamous graveyard, located to the south of Cairo, carried out by an archaeological team from the Brigham Young University in Provo, Utah, were started 30 years ago, and most of the mummies unearthed appear to date from the time of the Roman occupation of Egypt in 30 BC.

This occurred at the very end of the Macedonian Ptolemy dynasty in 30 BC, when the last queen, the famous Cleopatra (actually Cleopatra VII), committed suicide after she backed Mark Anthony in the Roman Civil War against Octavian, Julius Caesar’s successor.

The Ptolemies however, were not Egyptian at all, and date from the time of Alexander the Great’s occupation of Egypt in 332 BC.

Upon Alexander’s death, Egypt was given to his general Ptolemy I Soter in 323 BC, and the country remained under Macedonian rule until Cleopatra VII’s suicide.

The last “Egyptian” rulers of Egypt, in the “ancient” popular sense of the world, in fact passed from the stage of history hundreds of years even before the Macedonian occupation.

Originally founded by a majority European (Mediterranean with a Nordic ruling class) element, Semites and Nubians were present in Egypt from the earliest dynasties which were started around 3,000 BC.

The numbers of Semites and Nubians gradually increased through the centuries, until the time of the 24th Dynasty of around 800 BC, when the majority of Egyptian society was of mixed race.

The very next Dynasty—the 25th—was created by African (Nubian) invaders of Egypt from the Kingdom of Kush, which easily overran their now mixed-race neighbors to the north. The 25th dynasty lasted from 760 BC to 656 BC, where after they also fell before Assyrian and other foreign invaders.

The original founders of what is popularly called “ancient Egypt” vanished hundreds of years before the invasion by Alexander the Great, and nearly 1,000 years before the burials at the Fag el-Gamous graveyard.

As a result, the blond and red-haired mummies now being unearthed in the Fag el-Gamous graveyard are likely to be from the Macedonian element of society and will be representative of the Egyptian population long after the fall of the original Egyptians.

This population was composed primarily of the mixed-race population of Egypt, plus large numbers of newer invaders, including tens of thousands of Macedonians—who would have been the most European-looking of all the new settlers, thousands of Jews imported from neighboring Judea, Galatian mercenaries from Asia Minor, and scattered numbers of Assyrians and Nubians.

According to Project Director Kerry Muhlstein, an associate professor in the Department of Ancient Scripture at Brigham Young University, as quoted in _Live Science,_ the researchers are “fairly certain” that there are “over a million burials within this cemetery.”

According to a paper by Muhlstein presented at the Society for the Study of Egyptian Antiquities Scholars Colloquium, which was held in Toronto, the Fag el-Gamous graveyard was not a burial ground for kings or royalty, but for common people.






As a result, there was no deliberate mummification process and it was only the natural arid environment which has preserved the bodies in mummified form.

Despite the low status of the dead, the researchers found some remarkably beautiful items, including linen, glass and even colorful booties designed for a child.

Muhlstein’s team is in the early stages of creating a database of all the mummies they have excavated, but it has already provided some intriguing initial results. Muhlstein said he and the other researchers can use the database to “show us all of the blond burials, and [it shows] they are clustered in one area, or all of the red-headed burials, and [it shows] they’re clustered in another area.”


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were ancient Egyptians Caucasians that migrated there from Europe / Mediterranean?  There is science that supports it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love when people use this claim. That has been debunked not only by people with common sense but by two other genetic companies and the researchers that actually did the testing. You do realize the basis for IGENA's claim is that they got the information from a screen shot on a TV show right? Basically it was a scam to make money!
> 
> Scam Alert King Tut 8217 s DNA Doug s Archaeology
> 
> "Maybe you saw the recent headlines about how scientists at iGENEA discovered that King Tutankhamun(Tut) was related to half of Western Europe’s Males, that looks like it is the set up for a scam. Turns out real researchers have conducted work on King Tut’s DNA and that iGENEA got their supposed DNA evidence by copying it off of a Discovery TV Program on the subject."
> 
> Now here are the real results from 2 different genetic companies owned by white guys. Read those and tell me what they say idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf Tut
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf Rameses III
> 
> 
> The Thuya Gene
> The Thuya Gene
> 
> Tut Gene
> The King Tut Gene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, all that BS, doesn't explain the thousands of Ancient Egyptians found with Caucasian DNA and features.  It's understandable the desperate effort to debunk the research, however iGENEA is a company that spcializes in researching DNA of all different types, with no bone or bias other than what the science shows.
> 
> Like I said, you are like the little boy holding your finger in the hole, trying to block the damn.  The evidence is overwhelming.  Here's another example.  Any reason why these Egyptian statues that stayed in good condition indicated Caucasian features and skin color?
> 
> *Rahotep and Nofret*
> Of the many notable statuary discovered in Egypt, the two companion statutes of Rahotep and Nofret may be the most remarkable. They are two famous painted limestone figures now on display in the Cairo Museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These extraordinary statues are in an excellent state of preservation, due to the fact that the chapels in the mastaba where they were discovered had been sealed off in ancient times, and apparently never known until the modern discovery. They are in such great condition the colors look almost freshly painted today. The figures are each just over 120cm high and are seated on high-backed chairs with foot rests.
> 
> Rahotep is depicted with his own short black hair. He sports a splendid trimmed black moustache and around his neck he wears a single strand necklace with a heart amulet. He wears a short white kilt and has one arm held horizontally across his bare chest. The black painted hieroglyphs on the back of his chair give his name and titles.
> 
> Marianne Luban, an Egyptologist, was kind enough to offer a transliteration and English translation of these inscriptions:
> The statues were discovered in 1871 by Albert Daninos, an assistant to the French explorer and early archeologist, Auguste Mariette. Their burial in a mastaba located near the pyramid of Meidum shows they were members of the royal family of the Fourth Dynasty. Since it is believed Sneferu built the pyramid scholars assume they were his children, but this had not been verified from existing records. The title given to Nofret might imply she was not a member of the royal family.
> 
> The most outstanding feature of the statues is that they both retain their lifelike inlaid eyes of crystal which stunned the Egyptian workmen who first opened the tomb and saw them staring out. In the torch light of the dark tomb they looked alive. The workmen fled in terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as caucasian features. Those are African features. Your genes come from Africans. Those pictures are of lighter skinned Black people and the paint has obviously been removed.. Dont you see the braids? The lips. White people dont have lips like that unless they get surgery. I dont see anything in your post that says they are Caucasian. Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, no cigar, the woman in the statue had white skin, and both the man and the woman had thin lips and narrow nostrils, which are signs of Caucasian / Indo European features.
> 
> Did the negro race make its way into ancient Egypt and coexist with the Caucasian ancient Egyptians?  Sure.  But to say that ancient Egyptians were ALL "black" is just wishful thinking by racist Afrocentrists trying to give some false credit to their race.
> 
> And, it still doesn't explain the thousands of Caucasian Indo European featured fair skinned red haired ancient Egyptian mummies found, including many of their pharaohs.
Click to expand...

Sorry guy but the statue was scrubbed and the features are of Black people. There were no white people ever living in the Nile region until Greece invaded. There is a reason the Greeks themselves said that they Egyptians were Black people. Its funny you actually think white people built this great civilization in Egypt or Kmt (Blacks) without suntan lotion but couldnt do the same thing in England. Where is there an pyramid in Europe? 


"the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)

-Herodotus



Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy is not merely black; he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."


Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."

(Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)


Diodorus of Sicily writes:

“The Ethiopians say that the Egyptians are one of their colonies which was brought into Egypt by Osiris. They even allege that this country was originally under water, but that the Nile, dragging much mud as it flowed from Ethiopia, had finally filled it in and made it a part of the continent. ... They add that from them, as from their authors and ancestors, the Egyptians get most of their laws. It is from them that the Egyptians have learned to honor

kings as gods and bury them with such pomp; sculpture and writing were invented by the Ethiopians. The Ethiopians cite evidence that they are more ancient than the Egyptians, but it is useless to report that here.”: Histoire universelle, translated by Abbe Terrasson. Paris, 1758, Bk. 3 p. 341.}




"Just think," de Volney declared incredulously, "that this race of Black men, today our slave and the object of our scorn, is the very race to which we owe our arts, sciences, and even the use of speech! Just imagine, finally, that it is in the midst of people who call themselves the greatest friends of liberty and humanity that one has approved the most barbarous slavery, and questioned whether Black men have the same kind of intelligence as whites! "

-Constantine de Volney


----------



## Roudy

*Ginger - A Predynastic Egyptian*
*


Roudy said:





Asclepias said:





Roudy said:





Asclepias said:





Roudy said:



			Were ancient Egyptians Caucasians that migrated there from Europe / Mediterranean?  There is science that supports it.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love when people use this claim. That has been debunked not only by people with common sense but by two other genetic companies and the researchers that actually did the testing. You do realize the basis for IGENA's claim is that they got the information from a screen shot on a TV show right? Basically it was a scam to make money! *
> 
> *Scam Alert King Tut 8217 s DNA Doug s Archaeology*
> 
> *"Maybe you saw the recent headlines about how scientists at iGENEA discovered that King Tutankhamun(Tut) was related to half of Western Europe’s Males, that looks like it is the set up for a scam. Turns out real researchers have conducted work on King Tut’s DNA and that iGENEA got their supposed DNA evidence by copying it off of a Discovery TV Program on the subject."*
> 
> *Now here are the real results from 2 different genetic companies owned by white guys. Read those and tell me what they say idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf Tut*
> *http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf Rameses III*
> 
> 
> *The Thuya Gene*
> *The Thuya Gene*
> 
> *Tut Gene*
> *The King Tut Gene*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *And yet, all that BS, doesn't explain the thousands of Ancient Egyptians found with Caucasian DNA and features.  It's understandable the desperate effort to debunk the research, however iGENEA is a company that spcializes in researching DNA of all different types, with no bone or bias other than what the science shows.*
> 
> *Like I said, you are like the little boy holding your finger in the hole, trying to block the damn.  The evidence is overwhelming.  Here's another example.  Any reason why these Egyptian statues that stayed in good condition indicated Caucasian features and skin color?*
> 
> *Rahotep and Nofret*
> *Of the many notable statuary discovered in Egypt, the two companion statutes of Rahotep and Nofret may be the most remarkable. They are two famous painted limestone figures now on display in the Cairo Museum.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *These extraordinary statues are in an excellent state of preservation, due to the fact that the chapels in the mastaba where they were discovered had been sealed off in ancient times, and apparently never known until the modern discovery. They are in such great condition the colors look almost freshly painted today. The figures are each just over 120cm high and are seated on high-backed chairs with foot rests.*
> 
> *Rahotep is depicted with his own short black hair. He sports a splendid trimmed black moustache and around his neck he wears a single strand necklace with a heart amulet. He wears a short white kilt and has one arm held horizontally across his bare chest. The black painted hieroglyphs on the back of his chair give his name and titles.*
> 
> *Marianne Luban, an Egyptologist, was kind enough to offer a transliteration and English translation of these inscriptions:*
> *The statues were discovered in 1871 by Albert Daninos, an assistant to the French explorer and early archeologist, Auguste Mariette. Their burial in a mastaba located near the pyramid of Meidum shows they were members of the royal family of the Fourth Dynasty. Since it is believed Sneferu built the pyramid scholars assume they were his children, but this had not been verified from existing records. The title given to Nofret might imply she was not a member of the royal family.*
> 
> *The most outstanding feature of the statues is that they both retain their lifelike inlaid eyes of crystal which stunned the Egyptian workmen who first opened the tomb and saw them staring out. In the torch light of the dark tomb they looked alive. The workmen fled in terror.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is no such thing as caucasian features. Those are African features. Your genes come from Africans. Those pictures are of lighter skinned Black people and the paint has obviously been removed.. Dont you see the braids? The lips. White people dont have lips like that unless they get surgery. I dont see anything in your post that says they are Caucasian. Why not?*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice try, no cigar, the woman in the statue had white skin, and both the man and the woman had thin lips and narrow nostrils, which are signs of Caucasian / Indo European features.*
> 
> *Did the negro race make its way into ancient Egypt and coexist with the Caucasian ancient Egyptians?  Sure.  But to say that ancient Egyptians were ALL "black" is just wishful thinking by racist Afrocentrists trying to give some false credit to their race.*
> 
> *And, it still doesn't explain the thousands of Caucasian Indo European featured fair skinned red haired ancient Egyptian mummies found, including many of their pharaohs.*
> 
> *“Thousands” of Blond and Red-Haired Mummies Found in Egypt*
> *The discovery of what archaeologists claim to be “thousands” of blond and red-haired mummies in an Egyptian graveyard only provides an insight into the racial makeup of Egypt during Roman and Macedonian rule, and not that of ancient Egypt.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *The excavations at the Fag el-Gamous graveyard, located to the south of Cairo, carried out by an archaeological team from the Brigham Young University in Provo, Utah, were started 30 years ago, and most of the mummies unearthed appear to date from the time of the Roman occupation of Egypt in 30 BC.*
> 
> *This occurred at the very end of the Macedonian Ptolemy dynasty in 30 BC, when the last queen, the famous Cleopatra (actually Cleopatra VII), committed suicide after she backed Mark Anthony in the Roman Civil War against Octavian, Julius Caesar’s successor.*
> 
> *The Ptolemies however, were not Egyptian at all, and date from the time of Alexander the Great’s occupation of Egypt in 332 BC.*
> 
> *Upon Alexander’s death, Egypt was given to his general Ptolemy I Soter in 323 BC, and the country remained under Macedonian rule until Cleopatra VII’s suicide.*
> 
> *The last “Egyptian” rulers of Egypt, in the “ancient” popular sense of the world, in fact passed from the stage of history hundreds of years even before the Macedonian occupation.*
> 
> *Originally founded by a majority European (Mediterranean with a Nordic ruling class) element, Semites and Nubians were present in Egypt from the earliest dynasties which were started around 3,000 BC.*
> 
> *The numbers of Semites and Nubians gradually increased through the centuries, until the time of the 24th Dynasty of around 800 BC, when the majority of Egyptian society was of mixed race.*
> 
> *The very next Dynasty—the 25th—was created by African (Nubian) invaders of Egypt from the Kingdom of Kush, which easily overran their now mixed-race neighbors to the north. The 25th dynasty lasted from 760 BC to 656 BC, where after they also fell before Assyrian and other foreign invaders.*
> 
> *The original founders of what is popularly called “ancient Egypt” vanished hundreds of years before the invasion by Alexander the Great, and nearly 1,000 years before the burials at the Fag el-Gamous graveyard.*
> 
> *As a result, the blond and red-haired mummies now being unearthed in the Fag el-Gamous graveyard are likely to be from the Macedonian element of society and will be representative of the Egyptian population long after the fall of the original Egyptians.*
> 
> *This population was composed primarily of the mixed-race population of Egypt, plus large numbers of newer invaders, including tens of thousands of Macedonians—who would have been the most European-looking of all the new settlers, thousands of Jews imported from neighboring Judea, Galatian mercenaries from Asia Minor, and scattered numbers of Assyrians and Nubians.*
> 
> *According to Project Director Kerry Muhlstein, an associate professor in the Department of Ancient Scripture at Brigham Young University, as quoted in Live Science, the researchers are “fairly certain” that there are “over a million burials within this cemetery.”*
> 
> *According to a paper by Muhlstein presented at the Society for the Study of Egyptian Antiquities Scholars Colloquium, which was held in Toronto, the Fag el-Gamous graveyard was not a burial ground for kings or royalty, but for common people.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *As a result, there was no deliberate mummification process and it was only the natural arid environment which has preserved the bodies in mummified form.*
> 
> *Despite the low status of the dead, the researchers found some remarkably beautiful items, including linen, glass and even colorful booties designed for a child.*
> 
> *Muhlstein’s team is in the early stages of creating a database of all the mummies they have excavated, but it has already provided some intriguing initial results. Muhlstein said he and the other researchers can use the database to “show us all of the blond burials, and [it shows] they are clustered in one area, or all of the red-headed burials, and [it shows] they’re clustered in another area.”*
Click to expand...



*Ginger, A Predynastic Egyptian *

The naturally preserved body of an adult man was found in a cemetery at Gebelein, Egypt, and dated to the Late Predynastic period, around 3400 BC, or earlier.

Ginger died more than five thousand years ago, yet his golden hair, which gave him his nick-name, and even his toe- and finger-nails were perfectly preserved. Before mummification was developed to preserve human remains bodies were placed in shallow graves, in direct contact with the sand. The bodies from these early burials frequently did not decay, because the hot dry sand absorbed the water that constitutes 75% of the human weight. Without moisture bacteria cannot breed and cause decay, and the body is preserved. There are many of these burials from the early Egyptian periods where the body is still in excellent condition.

The picture below is from the British Museum, where Ginger was brought more than a hundred years ago. He is one of the favorites for Museum visitors.






Although his body is heavily stained from more than 5,000 years lying in the sand we can see he had a yellowish-white skin. He now lies in an artificial sand grave, with pottery and artifacts placed there by the Museum curators to simulate his surroundings when he was found. They are typical of familiar household items placed with the dead of that era, similar to the way we would place tokens of memory with our dead. "Ginger" represents an Egyptian of early Badarian or Naqada times.

He lies in the tightly curled, infantile position common to the burials of those days. This may have been an attempt to imitate the grave as the womb and he as a new born about to enter heaven.








*Although this photograph does not serve well to illustrate the reason for naming this man "Ginger" he received that nickname when he was first put on display in the British Museum because of his golden curly locks. They are somewhat visible. *As we can see, similar curly locks were often sculpted on Greek and Roman statues. (The above photograph on the right is that of a statue of the Roman Emperor, Augustus.)

Quite clearly, the technology to produce the life-like eyes illustrated by Rahotep and Nofret in 4th Dynasty Egypt was long lost by the time the Romans produced their sculptures.

Subject to the high humidity environment of London Ginger's skin began to peel from his skull. This can be seen in the golden color blank area over his left eye. Curators have attempted to replace the peeling skin by gluing it back onto the skull, but with mixed success.

Joann Fletcher has become a leading expert on Egyptian mummy remains, and the evidence they can reveal about life in those ancient times through the study of hair. She has a bachelor's degree in ancient history and Egyptology from University College London and an Egyptology Ph.D. from Manchester University. She has studied human remains in museum collections around the world and on site in Egypt, including the Valley of the Kings, Yemen, and South America. She is Egyptologist at Harrogate Museum, in North Yorkshire, and field director of York University's Mummy Research Project and has published extensively in the field of Egyptology.

In excavations at Hierakonpolis during the 1998 season many samples of hair was retrieved for laboratory study. Joann continues:

The vast majority of hair samples discovered at the site were cynotrichous (Caucasian) in type as opposed to heliotrichous (Negroid), a feature which is standard through dynastic times . . .

Close inspection revealed that the natural hair (from the grave of a woman), of slightly more than shoulder-length, had been augmented with a considerable number of artificial lengths of false hair, very reminiscent of modern dreadlocks, meticulously worked into the natural hair to create an imposing high coiffure. The complex styling techniques made it clear that her particular hairstyle was the result of many hours of careful work carried out by someone other than herself. This particular discovery is therefore extremely significant as it is the earliest evidence for the use of false hair in Egypt (if not the whole of the ancient world), predating previous examples by at least _500 _years.

And, if this wasn't sufficient, the same lady also provided us with the earliest evidence for the use of hair dye. Indepth examination showed a contrast between the auburn cast of her dark brown hair and a smaller number of unpigmented white strands of hair associated with the aging process. The unpigmented hair had been turned the bright orange color typical of henna, a vegetable dye made from the powdered leaves of the shrub _Lawsonia inermis. _This shrub grows yet in the area and is still used for the same purpose by the local population, who kindly showed us where the best henna bushes were to be found

Although most of the hair found is the natural dark brown color, natural red hair was also discovered in association with male Burial No. 79, his hair originally falling in a wavy style ending in small ringlet-type open-center curls. Together with other burials, this reveals the great attention paid to appearance, the hair obviously of great importance to both men and women alike. There were clearly a great range of styles by this early date, from extremely short crops little more than I cm long as noted in Burial No. 76 (a female of_c.25-30 _years) to longer styles, as demonstrated by the large quantity of dark brown wavy hair set in partially twisted lengths recovered intact in association with Burial No. 91. Although the hair itself was discovered completely detached from the skull, it was possible to determine that it would originally have been set at shoulder length.

The best preserved hair, however, was found in the well padded Burial No. 85 (nicknamed Paddy), a female of _c.20-25 _years of age. Careful removal of the upper layers of matting and linen pads allowed the hair to be preserved intact on the head, particularly the delicate free-hanging hair ends around the shoulder area that give the most accurate idea of the original hair length. Further study back in the lab revealed an original shoulder length style of natural waves, extending c.22 cm from the crown, with a left side parting and an asymmetrical fringe made up of S-shape curls bordering the eyes. In addition to the excellent preservation of Paddy's cranial hair, her right eyebrow had also survived intact beneath the layers of protective wrappings,

Further facial hair recovered in association with the redheaded man in Burial No. 79 appears to have been cut with a sharp blade, while analysis of one mass of hair discovered last season proved to be an almost complete beard, possibly the oldest surviving example yet found! Body hair was also found during both seasons, including underarm and pubic hair.

Hierakonpolis was the first identifiable Egyptian capital of a developing dynastic regime. The date of these burials was around 3600 BC. According to the Nekhen web site,

Hierakonpolis.org




Well before the construction of the pyramids, Hierakonpolis was one of the largest urban centers along the Nile -- a vibrant, bustling city containing many of the features that would later come to typify Dynastic Egyptian civilization. Stretching for over 3 miles along the edge of the Nile flood plain, already by 3500 BC it was a city of many neighborhoods and quarters.

Over a century of archaeological research, continuing with the present Hierakonpolis Expedition, has confirmed this vast site's central role in the transition from prehistory to history of the rise of early Egyptian civilization.




*Thus we can see that all shades of hair were found at this date, from dark brown, to auburn, to red, to blond. This is the spectrum of hair color we find today among the people of North Europe and North America, or what might be called Celtic colors. The hair was definitely Caucasian, and not Negroid.*


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> *Ginger - A Predynastic Egyptian*
> *
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were ancient Egyptians Caucasians that migrated there from Europe / Mediterranean?  There is science that supports it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love when people use this claim. That has been debunked not only by people with common sense but by two other genetic companies and the researchers that actually did the testing. You do realize the basis for IGENA's claim is that they got the information from a screen shot on a TV show right? Basically it was a scam to make money! *
> 
> *Scam Alert King Tut 8217 s DNA Doug s Archaeology*
> 
> *"Maybe you saw the recent headlines about how scientists at iGENEA discovered that King Tutankhamun(Tut) was related to half of Western Europe’s Males, that looks like it is the set up for a scam. Turns out real researchers have conducted work on King Tut’s DNA and that iGENEA got their supposed DNA evidence by copying it off of a Discovery TV Program on the subject."*
> 
> *Now here are the real results from 2 different genetic companies owned by white guys. Read those and tell me what they say idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf Tut*
> *http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf Rameses III*
> 
> 
> *The Thuya Gene*
> *The Thuya Gene*
> 
> *Tut Gene*
> *The King Tut Gene*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *And yet, all that BS, doesn't explain the thousands of Ancient Egyptians found with Caucasian DNA and features.  It's understandable the desperate effort to debunk the research, however iGENEA is a company that spcializes in researching DNA of all different types, with no bone or bias other than what the science shows.*
> 
> *Like I said, you are like the little boy holding your finger in the hole, trying to block the damn.  The evidence is overwhelming.  Here's another example.  Any reason why these Egyptian statues that stayed in good condition indicated Caucasian features and skin color?*
> 
> *Rahotep and Nofret*
> *Of the many notable statuary discovered in Egypt, the two companion statutes of Rahotep and Nofret may be the most remarkable. They are two famous painted limestone figures now on display in the Cairo Museum.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *These extraordinary statues are in an excellent state of preservation, due to the fact that the chapels in the mastaba where they were discovered had been sealed off in ancient times, and apparently never known until the modern discovery. They are in such great condition the colors look almost freshly painted today. The figures are each just over 120cm high and are seated on high-backed chairs with foot rests.*
> 
> *Rahotep is depicted with his own short black hair. He sports a splendid trimmed black moustache and around his neck he wears a single strand necklace with a heart amulet. He wears a short white kilt and has one arm held horizontally across his bare chest. The black painted hieroglyphs on the back of his chair give his name and titles.*
> 
> *Marianne Luban, an Egyptologist, was kind enough to offer a transliteration and English translation of these inscriptions:*
> *The statues were discovered in 1871 by Albert Daninos, an assistant to the French explorer and early archeologist, Auguste Mariette. Their burial in a mastaba located near the pyramid of Meidum shows they were members of the royal family of the Fourth Dynasty. Since it is believed Sneferu built the pyramid scholars assume they were his children, but this had not been verified from existing records. The title given to Nofret might imply she was not a member of the royal family.*
> 
> *The most outstanding feature of the statues is that they both retain their lifelike inlaid eyes of crystal which stunned the Egyptian workmen who first opened the tomb and saw them staring out. In the torch light of the dark tomb they looked alive. The workmen fled in terror.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is no such thing as caucasian features. Those are African features. Your genes come from Africans. Those pictures are of lighter skinned Black people and the paint has obviously been removed.. Dont you see the braids? The lips. White people dont have lips like that unless they get surgery. I dont see anything in your post that says they are Caucasian. Why not?*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice try, no cigar, the woman in the statue had white skin, and both the man and the woman had thin lips and narrow nostrils, which are signs of Caucasian / Indo European features.*
> 
> *Did the negro race make its way into ancient Egypt and coexist with the Caucasian ancient Egyptians?  Sure.  But to say that ancient Egyptians were ALL "black" is just wishful thinking by racist Afrocentrists trying to give some false credit to their race.*
> 
> *And, it still doesn't explain the thousands of Caucasian Indo European featured fair skinned red haired ancient Egyptian mummies found, including many of their pharaohs.*
> 
> *“Thousands” of Blond and Red-Haired Mummies Found in Egypt*
> *The discovery of what archaeologists claim to be “thousands” of blond and red-haired mummies in an Egyptian graveyard only provides an insight into the racial makeup of Egypt during Roman and Macedonian rule, and not that of ancient Egypt.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *The excavations at the Fag el-Gamous graveyard, located to the south of Cairo, carried out by an archaeological team from the Brigham Young University in Provo, Utah, were started 30 years ago, and most of the mummies unearthed appear to date from the time of the Roman occupation of Egypt in 30 BC.*
> 
> *This occurred at the very end of the Macedonian Ptolemy dynasty in 30 BC, when the last queen, the famous Cleopatra (actually Cleopatra VII), committed suicide after she backed Mark Anthony in the Roman Civil War against Octavian, Julius Caesar’s successor.*
> 
> *The Ptolemies however, were not Egyptian at all, and date from the time of Alexander the Great’s occupation of Egypt in 332 BC.*
> 
> *Upon Alexander’s death, Egypt was given to his general Ptolemy I Soter in 323 BC, and the country remained under Macedonian rule until Cleopatra VII’s suicide.*
> 
> *The last “Egyptian” rulers of Egypt, in the “ancient” popular sense of the world, in fact passed from the stage of history hundreds of years even before the Macedonian occupation.*
> 
> *Originally founded by a majority European (Mediterranean with a Nordic ruling class) element, Semites and Nubians were present in Egypt from the earliest dynasties which were started around 3,000 BC.*
> 
> *The numbers of Semites and Nubians gradually increased through the centuries, until the time of the 24th Dynasty of around 800 BC, when the majority of Egyptian society was of mixed race.*
> 
> *The very next Dynasty—the 25th—was created by African (Nubian) invaders of Egypt from the Kingdom of Kush, which easily overran their now mixed-race neighbors to the north. The 25th dynasty lasted from 760 BC to 656 BC, where after they also fell before Assyrian and other foreign invaders.*
> 
> *The original founders of what is popularly called “ancient Egypt” vanished hundreds of years before the invasion by Alexander the Great, and nearly 1,000 years before the burials at the Fag el-Gamous graveyard.*
> 
> *As a result, the blond and red-haired mummies now being unearthed in the Fag el-Gamous graveyard are likely to be from the Macedonian element of society and will be representative of the Egyptian population long after the fall of the original Egyptians.*
> 
> *This population was composed primarily of the mixed-race population of Egypt, plus large numbers of newer invaders, including tens of thousands of Macedonians—who would have been the most European-looking of all the new settlers, thousands of Jews imported from neighboring Judea, Galatian mercenaries from Asia Minor, and scattered numbers of Assyrians and Nubians.*
> 
> *According to Project Director Kerry Muhlstein, an associate professor in the Department of Ancient Scripture at Brigham Young University, as quoted in Live Science, the researchers are “fairly certain” that there are “over a million burials within this cemetery.”*
> 
> *According to a paper by Muhlstein presented at the Society for the Study of Egyptian Antiquities Scholars Colloquium, which was held in Toronto, the Fag el-Gamous graveyard was not a burial ground for kings or royalty, but for common people.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *As a result, there was no deliberate mummification process and it was only the natural arid environment which has preserved the bodies in mummified form.*
> 
> *Despite the low status of the dead, the researchers found some remarkably beautiful items, including linen, glass and even colorful booties designed for a child.*
> 
> *Muhlstein’s team is in the early stages of creating a database of all the mummies they have excavated, but it has already provided some intriguing initial results. Muhlstein said he and the other researchers can use the database to “show us all of the blond burials, and [it shows] they are clustered in one area, or all of the red-headed burials, and [it shows] they’re clustered in another area.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Ginger, A Predynastic Egyptian *
> 
> The naturally preserved body of an adult man was found in a cemetery at Gebelein, Egypt, and dated to the Late Predynastic period, around 3400 BC, or earlier.
> 
> Ginger died more than five thousand years ago, yet his golden hair, which gave him his nick-name, and even his toe- and finger-nails were perfectly preserved. Before mummification was developed to preserve human remains bodies were placed in shallow graves, in direct contact with the sand. The bodies from these early burials frequently did not decay, because the hot dry sand absorbed the water that constitutes 75% of the human weight. Without moisture bacteria cannot breed and cause decay, and the body is preserved. There are many of these burials from the early Egyptian periods where the body is still in excellent condition.
> 
> The picture below is from the British Museum, where Ginger was brought more than a hundred years ago. He is one of the favorites for Museum visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although his body is heavily stained from more than 5,000 years lying in the sand we can see he had a yellowish-white skin. He now lies in an artificial sand grave, with pottery and artifacts placed there by the Museum curators to simulate his surroundings when he was found. They are typical of familiar household items placed with the dead of that era, similar to the way we would place tokens of memory with our dead. "Ginger" represents an Egyptian of early Badarian or Naqada times.
> 
> He lies in the tightly curled, infantile position common to the burials of those days. This may have been an attempt to imitate the grave as the womb and he as a new born about to enter heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Although this photograph does not serve well to illustrate the reason for naming this man "Ginger" he received that nickname when he was first put on display in the British Museum because of his golden curly locks. They are somewhat visible. *As we can see, similar curly locks were often sculpted on Greek and Roman statues. (The above photograph on the right is that of a statue of the Roman Emperor, Augustus.)
> 
> Quite clearly, the technology to produce the life-like eyes illustrated by Rahotep and Nofret in 4th Dynasty Egypt was long lost by the time the Romans produced their sculptures.
> 
> Subject to the high humidity environment of London Ginger's skin began to peel from his skull. This can be seen in the golden color blank area over his left eye. Curators have attempted to replace the peeling skin by gluing it back onto the skull, but with mixed success.
> 
> Joann Fletcher has become a leading expert on Egyptian mummy remains, and the evidence they can reveal about life in those ancient times through the study of hair. She has a bachelor's degree in ancient history and Egyptology from University College London and an Egyptology Ph.D. from Manchester University. She has studied human remains in museum collections around the world and on site in Egypt, including the Valley of the Kings, Yemen, and South America. She is Egyptologist at Harrogate Museum, in North Yorkshire, and field director of York University's Mummy Research Project and has published extensively in the field of Egyptology.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were ancient Egyptians Caucasians that migrated there from Europe / Mediterranean?  There is science that supports it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love when people use this claim. That has been debunked not only by people with common sense but by two other genetic companies and the researchers that actually did the testing. You do realize the basis for IGENA's claim is that they got the information from a screen shot on a TV show right? Basically it was a scam to make money!
> 
> Scam Alert King Tut 8217 s DNA Doug s Archaeology
> 
> "Maybe you saw the recent headlines about how scientists at iGENEA discovered that King Tutankhamun(Tut) was related to half of Western Europe’s Males, that looks like it is the set up for a scam. Turns out real researchers have conducted work on King Tut’s DNA and that iGENEA got their supposed DNA evidence by copying it off of a Discovery TV Program on the subject."
> 
> Now here are the real results from 2 different genetic companies owned by white guys. Read those and tell me what they say idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf Tut
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf Rameses III
> 
> 
> The Thuya Gene
> The Thuya Gene
> 
> Tut Gene
> The King Tut Gene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, all that BS, doesn't explain the thousands of Ancient Egyptians found with Caucasian DNA and features.  It's understandable the desperate effort to debunk the research, however iGENEA is a company that spcializes in researching DNA of all different types, with no bone or bias other than what the science shows.
> 
> Like I said, you are like the little boy holding your finger in the hole, trying to block the damn.  The evidence is overwhelming.  Here's another example.  Any reason why these Egyptian statues that stayed in good condition indicated Caucasian features and skin color?
> 
> *Rahotep and Nofret*
> Of the many notable statuary discovered in Egypt, the two companion statutes of Rahotep and Nofret may be the most remarkable. They are two famous painted limestone figures now on display in the Cairo Museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These extraordinary statues are in an excellent state of preservation, due to the fact that the chapels in the mastaba where they were discovered had been sealed off in ancient times, and apparently never known until the modern discovery. They are in such great condition the colors look almost freshly painted today. The figures are each just over 120cm high and are seated on high-backed chairs with foot rests.
> 
> Rahotep is depicted with his own short black hair. He sports a splendid trimmed black moustache and around his neck he wears a single strand necklace with a heart amulet. He wears a short white kilt and has one arm held horizontally across his bare chest. The black painted hieroglyphs on the back of his chair give his name and titles.
> 
> Marianne Luban, an Egyptologist, was kind enough to offer a transliteration and English translation of these inscriptions:
> The statues were discovered in 1871 by Albert Daninos, an assistant to the French explorer and early archeologist, Auguste Mariette. Their burial in a mastaba located near the pyramid of Meidum shows they were members of the royal family of the Fourth Dynasty. Since it is believed Sneferu built the pyramid scholars assume they were his children, but this had not been verified from existing records. The title given to Nofret might imply she was not a member of the royal family.
> 
> The most outstanding feature of the statues is that they both retain their lifelike inlaid eyes of crystal which stunned the Egyptian workmen who first opened the tomb and saw them staring out. In the torch light of the dark tomb they looked alive. The workmen fled in terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as caucasian features. Those are African features. Your genes come from Africans. Those pictures are of lighter skinned Black people and the paint has obviously been removed.. Dont you see the braids? The lips. White people dont have lips like that unless they get surgery. I dont see anything in your post that says they are Caucasian. Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, no cigar, the woman in the statue had white skin, and both the man and the woman had thin lips and narrow nostrils, which are signs of Caucasian / Indo European features.
> 
> Did the negro race make its way into ancient Egypt and coexist with the Caucasian ancient Egyptians?  Sure.  But to say that ancient Egyptians were ALL "black" is just wishful thinking by racist Afrocentrists trying to give some false credit to their race.
> 
> And, it still doesn't explain the thousands of Caucasian Indo European featured fair skinned red haired ancient Egyptian mummies found, including many of their pharaohs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry guy but the statue was scrubbed and the features are of Black people. There were no white people ever living in the Nile region until Greece invaded. There is a reason the Greeks themselves said that they Egyptians were Black people. Its funny you actually think white people built this great civilization in Egypt or Kmt (Blacks) without suntan lotion but couldnt do the same thing in England. Where is there an pyramid in Europe?
> 
> 
> "the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> 
> -Herodotus
> 
> 
> 
> Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy is not merely black; he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."
> 
> 
> Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."
> 
> (Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)
> 
> 
> Diodorus of Sicily writes:
> 
> “The Ethiopians say that the Egyptians are one of their colonies which was brought into Egypt by Osiris. They even allege that this country was originally under water, but that the Nile, dragging much mud as it flowed from Ethiopia, had finally filled it in and made it a part of the continent. ... They add that from them, as from their authors and ancestors, the Egyptians get most of their laws. It is from them that the Egyptians have learned to honor
> 
> kings as gods and bury them with such pomp; sculpture and writing were invented by the Ethiopians. The Ethiopians cite evidence that they are more ancient than the Egyptians, but it is useless to report that here.”: Histoire universelle, translated by Abbe Terrasson. Paris, 1758, Bk. 3 p. 341.}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just think," de Volney declared incredulously, "that this race of Black men, today our slave and the object of our scorn, is the very race to which we owe our arts, sciences, and even the use of speech! Just imagine, finally, that it is in the midst of people who call themselves the greatest friends of liberty and humanity that one has approved the most barbarous slavery, and questioned whether Black men have the same kind of intelligence as whites! "
> 
> -Constantine de Volney
Click to expand...


Sorry racist gal, read it again.  Nothing was RUBBED off, in fact, the remarkable thing about the two statues was how fresh and well preserved the paint was. 

*These extraordinary statues are in an excellent state of preservation, due to the fact that the chapels in the mastaba where they were discovered had been sealed off in ancient times, and apparently never known until the modern discovery. 

*


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ginger - A Predynastic Egyptian*
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I love when people use this claim. That has been debunked not only by people with common sense but by two other genetic companies and the researchers that actually did the testing. You do realize the basis for IGENA's claim is that they got the information from a screen shot on a TV show right? Basically it was a scam to make money! *
> 
> *Scam Alert King Tut 8217 s DNA Doug s Archaeology*
> 
> *"Maybe you saw the recent headlines about how scientists at iGENEA discovered that King Tutankhamun(Tut) was related to half of Western Europe’s Males, that looks like it is the set up for a scam. Turns out real researchers have conducted work on King Tut’s DNA and that iGENEA got their supposed DNA evidence by copying it off of a Discovery TV Program on the subject."*
> 
> *Now here are the real results from 2 different genetic companies owned by white guys. Read those and tell me what they say idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf Tut*
> *http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf Rameses III*
> 
> 
> *The Thuya Gene*
> *The Thuya Gene*
> 
> *Tut Gene*
> *The King Tut Gene*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And yet, all that BS, doesn't explain the thousands of Ancient Egyptians found with Caucasian DNA and features.  It's understandable the desperate effort to debunk the research, however iGENEA is a company that spcializes in researching DNA of all different types, with no bone or bias other than what the science shows.*
> 
> *Like I said, you are like the little boy holding your finger in the hole, trying to block the damn.  The evidence is overwhelming.  Here's another example.  Any reason why these Egyptian statues that stayed in good condition indicated Caucasian features and skin color?*
> 
> *Rahotep and Nofret*
> *Of the many notable statuary discovered in Egypt, the two companion statutes of Rahotep and Nofret may be the most remarkable. They are two famous painted limestone figures now on display in the Cairo Museum.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *These extraordinary statues are in an excellent state of preservation, due to the fact that the chapels in the mastaba where they were discovered had been sealed off in ancient times, and apparently never known until the modern discovery. They are in such great condition the colors look almost freshly painted today. The figures are each just over 120cm high and are seated on high-backed chairs with foot rests.*
> 
> *Rahotep is depicted with his own short black hair. He sports a splendid trimmed black moustache and around his neck he wears a single strand necklace with a heart amulet. He wears a short white kilt and has one arm held horizontally across his bare chest. The black painted hieroglyphs on the back of his chair give his name and titles.*
> 
> *Marianne Luban, an Egyptologist, was kind enough to offer a transliteration and English translation of these inscriptions:*
> *The statues were discovered in 1871 by Albert Daninos, an assistant to the French explorer and early archeologist, Auguste Mariette. Their burial in a mastaba located near the pyramid of Meidum shows they were members of the royal family of the Fourth Dynasty. Since it is believed Sneferu built the pyramid scholars assume they were his children, but this had not been verified from existing records. The title given to Nofret might imply she was not a member of the royal family.*
> 
> *The most outstanding feature of the statues is that they both retain their lifelike inlaid eyes of crystal which stunned the Egyptian workmen who first opened the tomb and saw them staring out. In the torch light of the dark tomb they looked alive. The workmen fled in terror.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is no such thing as caucasian features. Those are African features. Your genes come from Africans. Those pictures are of lighter skinned Black people and the paint has obviously been removed.. Dont you see the braids? The lips. White people dont have lips like that unless they get surgery. I dont see anything in your post that says they are Caucasian. Why not?*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nice try, no cigar, the woman in the statue had white skin, and both the man and the woman had thin lips and narrow nostrils, which are signs of Caucasian / Indo European features.*
> 
> *Did the negro race make its way into ancient Egypt and coexist with the Caucasian ancient Egyptians?  Sure.  But to say that ancient Egyptians were ALL "black" is just wishful thinking by racist Afrocentrists trying to give some false credit to their race.*
> 
> *And, it still doesn't explain the thousands of Caucasian Indo European featured fair skinned red haired ancient Egyptian mummies found, including many of their pharaohs.*
> 
> *“Thousands” of Blond and Red-Haired Mummies Found in Egypt*
> *The discovery of what archaeologists claim to be “thousands” of blond and red-haired mummies in an Egyptian graveyard only provides an insight into the racial makeup of Egypt during Roman and Macedonian rule, and not that of ancient Egypt.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *The excavations at the Fag el-Gamous graveyard, located to the south of Cairo, carried out by an archaeological team from the Brigham Young University in Provo, Utah, were started 30 years ago, and most of the mummies unearthed appear to date from the time of the Roman occupation of Egypt in 30 BC.*
> 
> *This occurred at the very end of the Macedonian Ptolemy dynasty in 30 BC, when the last queen, the famous Cleopatra (actually Cleopatra VII), committed suicide after she backed Mark Anthony in the Roman Civil War against Octavian, Julius Caesar’s successor.*
> 
> *The Ptolemies however, were not Egyptian at all, and date from the time of Alexander the Great’s occupation of Egypt in 332 BC.*
> 
> *Upon Alexander’s death, Egypt was given to his general Ptolemy I Soter in 323 BC, and the country remained under Macedonian rule until Cleopatra VII’s suicide.*
> 
> *The last “Egyptian” rulers of Egypt, in the “ancient” popular sense of the world, in fact passed from the stage of history hundreds of years even before the Macedonian occupation.*
> 
> *Originally founded by a majority European (Mediterranean with a Nordic ruling class) element, Semites and Nubians were present in Egypt from the earliest dynasties which were started around 3,000 BC.*
> 
> *The numbers of Semites and Nubians gradually increased through the centuries, until the time of the 24th Dynasty of around 800 BC, when the majority of Egyptian society was of mixed race.*
> 
> *The very next Dynasty—the 25th—was created by African (Nubian) invaders of Egypt from the Kingdom of Kush, which easily overran their now mixed-race neighbors to the north. The 25th dynasty lasted from 760 BC to 656 BC, where after they also fell before Assyrian and other foreign invaders.*
> 
> *The original founders of what is popularly called “ancient Egypt” vanished hundreds of years before the invasion by Alexander the Great, and nearly 1,000 years before the burials at the Fag el-Gamous graveyard.*
> 
> *As a result, the blond and red-haired mummies now being unearthed in the Fag el-Gamous graveyard are likely to be from the Macedonian element of society and will be representative of the Egyptian population long after the fall of the original Egyptians.*
> 
> *This population was composed primarily of the mixed-race population of Egypt, plus large numbers of newer invaders, including tens of thousands of Macedonians—who would have been the most European-looking of all the new settlers, thousands of Jews imported from neighboring Judea, Galatian mercenaries from Asia Minor, and scattered numbers of Assyrians and Nubians.*
> 
> *According to Project Director Kerry Muhlstein, an associate professor in the Department of Ancient Scripture at Brigham Young University, as quoted in Live Science, the researchers are “fairly certain” that there are “over a million burials within this cemetery.”*
> 
> *According to a paper by Muhlstein presented at the Society for the Study of Egyptian Antiquities Scholars Colloquium, which was held in Toronto, the Fag el-Gamous graveyard was not a burial ground for kings or royalty, but for common people.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *As a result, there was no deliberate mummification process and it was only the natural arid environment which has preserved the bodies in mummified form.*
> 
> *Despite the low status of the dead, the researchers found some remarkably beautiful items, including linen, glass and even colorful booties designed for a child.*
> 
> *Muhlstein’s team is in the early stages of creating a database of all the mummies they have excavated, but it has already provided some intriguing initial results. Muhlstein said he and the other researchers can use the database to “show us all of the blond burials, and [it shows] they are clustered in one area, or all of the red-headed burials, and [it shows] they’re clustered in another area.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ginger, A Predynastic Egyptian *
> 
> The naturally preserved body of an adult man was found in a cemetery at Gebelein, Egypt, and dated to the Late Predynastic period, around 3400 BC, or earlier.
> 
> Ginger died more than five thousand years ago, yet his golden hair, which gave him his nick-name, and even his toe- and finger-nails were perfectly preserved. Before mummification was developed to preserve human remains bodies were placed in shallow graves, in direct contact with the sand. The bodies from these early burials frequently did not decay, because the hot dry sand absorbed the water that constitutes 75% of the human weight. Without moisture bacteria cannot breed and cause decay, and the body is preserved. There are many of these burials from the early Egyptian periods where the body is still in excellent condition.
> 
> The picture below is from the British Museum, where Ginger was brought more than a hundred years ago. He is one of the favorites for Museum visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although his body is heavily stained from more than 5,000 years lying in the sand we can see he had a yellowish-white skin. He now lies in an artificial sand grave, with pottery and artifacts placed there by the Museum curators to simulate his surroundings when he was found. They are typical of familiar household items placed with the dead of that era, similar to the way we would place tokens of memory with our dead. "Ginger" represents an Egyptian of early Badarian or Naqada times.
> 
> He lies in the tightly curled, infantile position common to the burials of those days. This may have been an attempt to imitate the grave as the womb and he as a new born about to enter heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Although this photograph does not serve well to illustrate the reason for naming this man "Ginger" he received that nickname when he was first put on display in the British Museum because of his golden curly locks. They are somewhat visible. *As we can see, similar curly locks were often sculpted on Greek and Roman statues. (The above photograph on the right is that of a statue of the Roman Emperor, Augustus.)
> 
> Quite clearly, the technology to produce the life-like eyes illustrated by Rahotep and Nofret in 4th Dynasty Egypt was long lost by the time the Romans produced their sculptures.
> 
> Subject to the high humidity environment of London Ginger's skin began to peel from his skull. This can be seen in the golden color blank area over his left eye. Curators have attempted to replace the peeling skin by gluing it back onto the skull, but with mixed success.
> 
> Joann Fletcher has become a leading expert on Egyptian mummy remains, and the evidence they can reveal about life in those ancient times through the study of hair. She has a bachelor's degree in ancient history and Egyptology from University College London and an Egyptology Ph.D. from Manchester University. She has studied human remains in museum collections around the world and on site in Egypt, including the Valley of the Kings, Yemen, and South America. She is Egyptologist at Harrogate Museum, in North Yorkshire, and field director of York University's Mummy Research Project and has published extensively in the field of Egyptology.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ginger had light skin, in fact the light skin is still showing, as the article states, so did the thousands of red haired mummies, they had light skin too, read it again:

*"Although his body is heavily stained from more than 5,000 years lying in the sand we can see he had a yellowish-white skin"*

Give it up. I just poked a huge hole in your racist ideology. Egyptians at best were  Caucasian Indo Europeans who migrated from the north into Egypt, and then turned darker because of the climate. Sorry to burst your racist bubble.

Science is not on your side.  Ancient Egyptians were not a homogenous population of entirely black people, in fact, black negroes seemed to be the minority there.  The only thing on your side is your racist ideology and wishful thinking.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ginger - A Predynastic Egyptian*
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And yet, all that BS, doesn't explain the thousands of Ancient Egyptians found with Caucasian DNA and features.  It's understandable the desperate effort to debunk the research, however iGENEA is a company that spcializes in researching DNA of all different types, with no bone or bias other than what the science shows.*
> 
> *Like I said, you are like the little boy holding your finger in the hole, trying to block the damn.  The evidence is overwhelming.  Here's another example.  Any reason why these Egyptian statues that stayed in good condition indicated Caucasian features and skin color?*
> 
> *Rahotep and Nofret*
> *Of the many notable statuary discovered in Egypt, the two companion statutes of Rahotep and Nofret may be the most remarkable. They are two famous painted limestone figures now on display in the Cairo Museum.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *These extraordinary statues are in an excellent state of preservation, due to the fact that the chapels in the mastaba where they were discovered had been sealed off in ancient times, and apparently never known until the modern discovery. They are in such great condition the colors look almost freshly painted today. The figures are each just over 120cm high and are seated on high-backed chairs with foot rests.*
> 
> *Rahotep is depicted with his own short black hair. He sports a splendid trimmed black moustache and around his neck he wears a single strand necklace with a heart amulet. He wears a short white kilt and has one arm held horizontally across his bare chest. The black painted hieroglyphs on the back of his chair give his name and titles.*
> 
> *Marianne Luban, an Egyptologist, was kind enough to offer a transliteration and English translation of these inscriptions:*
> *The statues were discovered in 1871 by Albert Daninos, an assistant to the French explorer and early archeologist, Auguste Mariette. Their burial in a mastaba located near the pyramid of Meidum shows they were members of the royal family of the Fourth Dynasty. Since it is believed Sneferu built the pyramid scholars assume they were his children, but this had not been verified from existing records. The title given to Nofret might imply she was not a member of the royal family.*
> 
> *The most outstanding feature of the statues is that they both retain their lifelike inlaid eyes of crystal which stunned the Egyptian workmen who first opened the tomb and saw them staring out. In the torch light of the dark tomb they looked alive. The workmen fled in terror.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such thing as caucasian features. Those are African features. Your genes come from Africans. Those pictures are of lighter skinned Black people and the paint has obviously been removed.. Dont you see the braids? The lips. White people dont have lips like that unless they get surgery. I dont see anything in your post that says they are Caucasian. Why not?*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nice try, no cigar, the woman in the statue had white skin, and both the man and the woman had thin lips and narrow nostrils, which are signs of Caucasian / Indo European features.*
> 
> *Did the negro race make its way into ancient Egypt and coexist with the Caucasian ancient Egyptians?  Sure.  But to say that ancient Egyptians were ALL "black" is just wishful thinking by racist Afrocentrists trying to give some false credit to their race.*
> 
> *And, it still doesn't explain the thousands of Caucasian Indo European featured fair skinned red haired ancient Egyptian mummies found, including many of their pharaohs.*
> 
> *“Thousands” of Blond and Red-Haired Mummies Found in Egypt*
> *The discovery of what archaeologists claim to be “thousands” of blond and red-haired mummies in an Egyptian graveyard only provides an insight into the racial makeup of Egypt during Roman and Macedonian rule, and not that of ancient Egypt.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *The excavations at the Fag el-Gamous graveyard, located to the south of Cairo, carried out by an archaeological team from the Brigham Young University in Provo, Utah, were started 30 years ago, and most of the mummies unearthed appear to date from the time of the Roman occupation of Egypt in 30 BC.*
> 
> *This occurred at the very end of the Macedonian Ptolemy dynasty in 30 BC, when the last queen, the famous Cleopatra (actually Cleopatra VII), committed suicide after she backed Mark Anthony in the Roman Civil War against Octavian, Julius Caesar’s successor.*
> 
> *The Ptolemies however, were not Egyptian at all, and date from the time of Alexander the Great’s occupation of Egypt in 332 BC.*
> 
> *Upon Alexander’s death, Egypt was given to his general Ptolemy I Soter in 323 BC, and the country remained under Macedonian rule until Cleopatra VII’s suicide.*
> 
> *The last “Egyptian” rulers of Egypt, in the “ancient” popular sense of the world, in fact passed from the stage of history hundreds of years even before the Macedonian occupation.*
> 
> *Originally founded by a majority European (Mediterranean with a Nordic ruling class) element, Semites and Nubians were present in Egypt from the earliest dynasties which were started around 3,000 BC.*
> 
> *The numbers of Semites and Nubians gradually increased through the centuries, until the time of the 24th Dynasty of around 800 BC, when the majority of Egyptian society was of mixed race.*
> 
> *The very next Dynasty—the 25th—was created by African (Nubian) invaders of Egypt from the Kingdom of Kush, which easily overran their now mixed-race neighbors to the north. The 25th dynasty lasted from 760 BC to 656 BC, where after they also fell before Assyrian and other foreign invaders.*
> 
> *The original founders of what is popularly called “ancient Egypt” vanished hundreds of years before the invasion by Alexander the Great, and nearly 1,000 years before the burials at the Fag el-Gamous graveyard.*
> 
> *As a result, the blond and red-haired mummies now being unearthed in the Fag el-Gamous graveyard are likely to be from the Macedonian element of society and will be representative of the Egyptian population long after the fall of the original Egyptians.*
> 
> *This population was composed primarily of the mixed-race population of Egypt, plus large numbers of newer invaders, including tens of thousands of Macedonians—who would have been the most European-looking of all the new settlers, thousands of Jews imported from neighboring Judea, Galatian mercenaries from Asia Minor, and scattered numbers of Assyrians and Nubians.*
> 
> *According to Project Director Kerry Muhlstein, an associate professor in the Department of Ancient Scripture at Brigham Young University, as quoted in Live Science, the researchers are “fairly certain” that there are “over a million burials within this cemetery.”*
> 
> *According to a paper by Muhlstein presented at the Society for the Study of Egyptian Antiquities Scholars Colloquium, which was held in Toronto, the Fag el-Gamous graveyard was not a burial ground for kings or royalty, but for common people.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *As a result, there was no deliberate mummification process and it was only the natural arid environment which has preserved the bodies in mummified form.*
> 
> *Despite the low status of the dead, the researchers found some remarkably beautiful items, including linen, glass and even colorful booties designed for a child.*
> 
> *Muhlstein’s team is in the early stages of creating a database of all the mummies they have excavated, but it has already provided some intriguing initial results. Muhlstein said he and the other researchers can use the database to “show us all of the blond burials, and [it shows] they are clustered in one area, or all of the red-headed burials, and [it shows] they’re clustered in another area.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ginger, A Predynastic Egyptian *
> 
> The naturally preserved body of an adult man was found in a cemetery at Gebelein, Egypt, and dated to the Late Predynastic period, around 3400 BC, or earlier.
> 
> Ginger died more than five thousand years ago, yet his golden hair, which gave him his nick-name, and even his toe- and finger-nails were perfectly preserved. Before mummification was developed to preserve human remains bodies were placed in shallow graves, in direct contact with the sand. The bodies from these early burials frequently did not decay, because the hot dry sand absorbed the water that constitutes 75% of the human weight. Without moisture bacteria cannot breed and cause decay, and the body is preserved. There are many of these burials from the early Egyptian periods where the body is still in excellent condition.
> 
> The picture below is from the British Museum, where Ginger was brought more than a hundred years ago. He is one of the favorites for Museum visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although his body is heavily stained from more than 5,000 years lying in the sand we can see he had a yellowish-white skin. He now lies in an artificial sand grave, with pottery and artifacts placed there by the Museum curators to simulate his surroundings when he was found. They are typical of familiar household items placed with the dead of that era, similar to the way we would place tokens of memory with our dead. "Ginger" represents an Egyptian of early Badarian or Naqada times.
> 
> He lies in the tightly curled, infantile position common to the burials of those days. This may have been an attempt to imitate the grave as the womb and he as a new born about to enter heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Although this photograph does not serve well to illustrate the reason for naming this man "Ginger" he received that nickname when he was first put on display in the British Museum because of his golden curly locks. They are somewhat visible. *As we can see, similar curly locks were often sculpted on Greek and Roman statues. (The above photograph on the right is that of a statue of the Roman Emperor, Augustus.)
> 
> Quite clearly, the technology to produce the life-like eyes illustrated by Rahotep and Nofret in 4th Dynasty Egypt was long lost by the time the Romans produced their sculptures.
> 
> Subject to the high humidity environment of London Ginger's skin began to peel from his skull. This can be seen in the golden color blank area over his left eye. Curators have attempted to replace the peeling skin by gluing it back onto the skull, but with mixed success.
> 
> Joann Fletcher has become a leading expert on Egyptian mummy remains, and the evidence they can reveal about life in those ancient times through the study of hair. She has a bachelor's degree in ancient history and Egyptology from University College London and an Egyptology Ph.D. from Manchester University. She has studied human remains in museum collections around the world and on site in Egypt, including the Valley of the Kings, Yemen, and South America. She is Egyptologist at Harrogate Museum, in North Yorkshire, and field director of York University's Mummy Research Project and has published extensively in the field of Egyptology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ginger had light skin, in fact the light skin is still showing, as the article states, so did the thousands of red haired mummies, they had light skin too, read it again:
> 
> *"Although his body is heavily stained from more than 5,000 years lying in the sand we can see he had a yellowish-white skin"*
> 
> Give it up. I just poked a huge hole in your racist ideology. Egyptians at best were  Caucasian Indo Europeans who migrated from the north into Egypt, and then turned darker because of the climate. Sorry to burst your racist bubble.
> 
> Science is not on your side.  Ancient Egyptians were not a homogenous population of entirely black people, in fact, black negroes seemed to be the minority there.  The only thing on your side is your racist ideology and wishful thinking.
Click to expand...

You should give up. white people dont even have light skin after laying somewhere for 5K years. Thats obviously a lie by whites desperately trying to refute the DNA evidence that the Egyptians were Black people.






Egyptian hot comb to straighten hair.


----------



## Roudy

^^^^^

Ha ha ha! Are you blind?  The other side of the comb is narrow and fine for straight / wavy hair. 

*What Race Were the Ancient Egyptians?*
A Black Afrocentrist commenter writes:

"On the other hand, there is no evidence that the ancient Egyptians migrated into or invaded the African continent, all evidence proves that they were an aboriginal African people, all of their text point to the Upper Nile – Sudanic and Nubian origins, and their identifiable presence as a people, city-state, and the center of their dynastic empire ranges over thousands of years in one geographic location, Africa!

Any degree of non-African blood or “non-Black blood” that was evident in Egypt came from outside the African continent, and until the Ptolemaic Greeks, most invaders presence were short-lived and eventually repelled.

Again, there is no evidence of any large non-African populations migrating into ancient Egypt even during invasions, let alone creating an 91% Indo-European population that would have overwhelmed ancient Egypt’s genetic foundations, which was African! Absolutely unfounded and impossible!

From early Greek scholars and historians, to religious text, to today’s prominent researchers, all have repeatedly cited overwhelming evidence that Ancient Egypt was a product of ancient Africa and that the people were consider, Black and African…and if anyone look at the great Spinx face and see any other features but that of an phenotypical sub-Saharan African, then they intentionally deluding themselves."

They are Caucasoids. North African Caucasoids. Caucasoids have been in North Africa for a very long time, since the birth of the Caucasian race 42,000 YBP.  The ancient Egyptians probably originated from this ancient Caucasoid stock, mixed with a small amount of Black. Reconstructions of ancient Egyptian faces do not resemble Negroid faces. Paintings on Egyptian walls show the Egyptians as a golden skinned people different from White Caucasians of Libya and from Black people of Nubia.

The ancient Egyptians also wrote about Blacks as a foreign people who were often used as slaves. The Egyptians commented that Blacks were not very smart, but they were great athletes, entertainers and musicians. Some things never change!

~15,000 YBP, a large movement of ancient Caucasoids moved down from Europe into North Africa, displacing the Blacks and pushing them down further into Africa.

And the ancient Caucasoids in the Horn region have a very ancient pedigree dating back ~42,000 YBP. Genetic and skull studies show that ancient Egyptians were a largely Caucasoid race that probably no longer exists, but that is most closely related to Egyptians today who are 91% Caucasian and 9% Black.

The closest people genetically to the ancient Egyptians are the Copts of Egypt. If you look at Egyptian Copts, they are definitely not Black people. The ancient Egyptians were definitely not Black, but they were a part-Black people, that is for certain.


----------



## Roudy

*New Study on Starting Date of Ancient Egypt Highlights Racial Divisions in Civilizational Development*





A new study based on radiocarbon measurements from more than 100 samples of hair, bones, and plants found at burial sites from Ancient Egypt has more precisely identified the start date of that civilization while highlighting the racial divisions in civilizational development.

The study, titled “An absolute chronology for early Egypt using radiocarbon dating and Bayesian statistical modeling,” and conducted by a team under by Oxford University’s Michael Dee, was printed in the latest edition of the British journal_Proceedings of the Royal Society._

According to the study, the time of the first kingdom of ancient Egypt took place between 3111 BC and 3045 BC.

“This finding accentuates a contrast with neighboring southwest Asia, where the transition from cereal production to state formation took somewhere between four and five millennia,” the study said, then pointedly making the remark that this “reinforces the suggestion that, despite their geographical proximity, prehistoric societies in Africa and Asia followed very different trajectories to political centralization.”

In other words, despite close contact with the ancient Egyptian civilizations, the neighboring Africans and “Asia” (by which is meant Egypt’s Semitic neighbors) did not influence the rate of development of those races.

The racial origins of the ancient Egyptians have been subjected to all manner of distortions during the past 60 years. Prior to that time, it was taken for granted that the original Egyptians were Caucasian, based on artistic depictions, and skeletal remains of mummies, all of whom showed clear European racial features (image alongside: Yuya, Egyptian nobleman from 1400 BC, father of Tiy, the wife of Pharaoh Amenhotep III).

*During the past few decades however, increasingly absurd claims have been made by Afrocentrists that ancient Egypt was created by blacks, while others have claimed a mysterious “other race” origin.*


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Ha ha ha! Are you blind?  The other side of the comb is narrow and fine for straight / wavy hair.
> 
> *What Race Were the Ancient Egyptians?*
> A Black Afrocentrist commenter writes:
> 
> "On the other hand, there is no evidence that the ancient Egyptians migrated into or invaded the African continent, all evidence proves that they were an aboriginal African people, all of their text point to the Upper Nile – Sudanic and Nubian origins, and their identifiable presence as a people, city-state, and the center of their dynastic empire ranges over thousands of years in one geographic location, Africa!
> 
> Any degree of non-African blood or “non-Black blood” that was evident in Egypt came from outside the African continent, and until the Ptolemaic Greeks, most invaders presence were short-lived and eventually repelled.
> 
> Again, there is no evidence of any large non-African populations migrating into ancient Egypt even during invasions, let alone creating an 91% Indo-European population that would have overwhelmed ancient Egypt’s genetic foundations, which was African! Absolutely unfounded and impossible!
> 
> From early Greek scholars and historians, to religious text, to today’s prominent researchers, all have repeatedly cited overwhelming evidence that Ancient Egypt was a product of ancient Africa and that the people were consider, Black and African…and if anyone look at the great Spinx face and see any other features but that of an phenotypical sub-Saharan African, then they intentionally deluding themselves."
> 
> They are Caucasoids. North African Caucasoids. Caucasoids have been in North Africa for a very long time, since the birth of the Caucasian race 42,000 YBP.  The ancient Egyptians probably originated from this ancient Caucasoid stock, mixed with a small amount of Black. Reconstructions of ancient Egyptian faces do not resemble Negroid faces. Paintings on Egyptian walls show the Egyptians as a golden skinned people different from White Caucasians of Libya and from Black people of Nubia.
> 
> The ancient Egyptians also wrote about Blacks as a foreign people who were often used as slaves. The Egyptians commented that Blacks were not very smart, but they were great athletes, entertainers and musicians. Some things never change!
> 
> ~15,000 YBP, a large movement of ancient Caucasoids moved down from Europe into North Africa, displacing the Blacks and pushing them down further into Africa.
> 
> And the ancient Caucasoids in the Horn region have a very ancient pedigree dating back ~42,000 YBP. Genetic and skull studies show that ancient Egyptians were a largely Caucasoid race that probably no longer exists, but that is most closely related to Egyptians today who are 91% Caucasian and 9% Black.
> 
> The closest people genetically to the ancient Egyptians are the Copts of Egypt. If you look at Egyptian Copts, they are definitely not Black people. The ancient Egyptians were definitely not Black, but they were a part-Black people, that is for certain.




These people are modern day Copts. They look Black to me.


----------



## Roudy

http://xenohistorian.faithweb.com/holybook/articles/race.html

However, if Ramses really had light-colored hair, it could be because his family, the XIX dynasty, came from northern (Lower) Egypt. Asiatic foreigners, like the Hyksos and the Hebrews, settled in the eastern part of the Nile delta, the same place where the XIX-XXII dynasties placed the capital. Thus, it is quite possible that the Ramessids had some Asian ancestors in their family tree. Blondes aren't common in that part of the world, but they do appear from time to time. I've seen pictures of them in Lebanon, Israel, Iran, Turkey, and even Morocco. If they can pop up there, why not Egypt?

The plain truth is that ancient Egypt was a multi-racial society. Thanks to the practice of mummification, we have their actual bodies, so their race shouldn't be a question at all. Anthropologists have examined thousands of skeletons and mummies by now, and what they have found are the same types of people one sees in Egypt today: some white, some black, most brown. What's more, the handful of DNA tests done so far show a close connection between modern Egyptians and the ancient residents of the Nile valley, even during the Old Kingdom. To show how diverse they can be, compare one famous couple: the late president Anwar Sadat and his wife Jehan. Anwar was dark because he had a Nubian mother, while Jehan has such a light complexion that you could mistake her for a Greek or Italian. Why couldn't some ancient couples be the same?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> Ha ha ha! Are you blind?  The other side of the comb is narrow and fine for straight / wavy hair.
> 
> *What Race Were the Ancient Egyptians?*
> A Black Afrocentrist commenter writes:
> 
> "On the other hand, there is no evidence that the ancient Egyptians migrated into or invaded the African continent, all evidence proves that they were an aboriginal African people, all of their text point to the Upper Nile – Sudanic and Nubian origins, and their identifiable presence as a people, city-state, and the center of their dynastic empire ranges over thousands of years in one geographic location, Africa!
> 
> Any degree of non-African blood or “non-Black blood” that was evident in Egypt came from outside the African continent, and until the Ptolemaic Greeks, most invaders presence were short-lived and eventually repelled.
> 
> Again, there is no evidence of any large non-African populations migrating into ancient Egypt even during invasions, let alone creating an 91% Indo-European population that would have overwhelmed ancient Egypt’s genetic foundations, which was African! Absolutely unfounded and impossible!
> 
> From early Greek scholars and historians, to religious text, to today’s prominent researchers, all have repeatedly cited overwhelming evidence that Ancient Egypt was a product of ancient Africa and that the people were consider, Black and African…and if anyone look at the great Spinx face and see any other features but that of an phenotypical sub-Saharan African, then they intentionally deluding themselves."
> 
> They are Caucasoids. North African Caucasoids. Caucasoids have been in North Africa for a very long time, since the birth of the Caucasian race 42,000 YBP.  The ancient Egyptians probably originated from this ancient Caucasoid stock, mixed with a small amount of Black. Reconstructions of ancient Egyptian faces do not resemble Negroid faces. Paintings on Egyptian walls show the Egyptians as a golden skinned people different from White Caucasians of Libya and from Black people of Nubia.
> 
> The ancient Egyptians also wrote about Blacks as a foreign people who were often used as slaves. The Egyptians commented that Blacks were not very smart, but they were great athletes, entertainers and musicians. Some things never change!
> 
> ~15,000 YBP, a large movement of ancient Caucasoids moved down from Europe into North Africa, displacing the Blacks and pushing them down further into Africa.
> 
> And the ancient Caucasoids in the Horn region have a very ancient pedigree dating back ~42,000 YBP. Genetic and skull studies show that ancient Egyptians were a largely Caucasoid race that probably no longer exists, but that is most closely related to Egyptians today who are 91% Caucasian and 9% Black.
> 
> The closest people genetically to the ancient Egyptians are the Copts of Egypt. If you look at Egyptian Copts, they are definitely not Black people. The ancient Egyptians were definitely not Black, but they were a part-Black people, that is for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people are modern day Copts. They look Black to me.
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha. You are a total fraud, and so are your claims. Exceptions do not make rules.  But then again, I don't blame you, you are undereducated and extremely ignorant.

Egyptian Copts are 99% Caucasian.  Epic fail. Go buy yourself some tissue.

Some images of Copts:


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> http://xenohistorian.faithweb.com/holybook/articles/race.html
> 
> However, if Ramses really had light-colored hair, it could be because his family, the XIX dynasty, came from northern (Lower) Egypt. Asiatic foreigners, like the Hyksos and the Hebrews, settled in the eastern part of the Nile delta, the same place where the XIX-XXII dynasties placed the capital. Thus, it is quite possible that the Ramessids had some Asian ancestors in their family tree. Blondes aren't common in that part of the world, but they do appear from time to time. I've seen pictures of them in Lebanon, Israel, Iran, Turkey, and even Morocco. If they can pop up there, why not Egypt?
> 
> The plain truth is that ancient Egypt was a multi-racial society. Thanks to the practice of mummification, we have their actual bodies, so their race shouldn't be a question at all. Anthropologists have examined thousands of skeletons and mummies by now, and what they have found are the same types of people one sees in Egypt today: some white, some black, most brown. What's more, the handful of DNA tests done so far show a close connection between modern Egyptians and the ancient residents of the Nile valley, even during the Old Kingdom. To show how diverse they can be, compare one famous couple: the late president Anwar Sadat and his wife Jehan. Anwar was dark because he had a Nubian mother, while Jehan has such a light complexion that you could mistake her for a Greek or Italian. Why couldn't some ancient couples be the same?


My DNA tests show that the Egyptians were what you whites call sub saharan people.


http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf Rameses III

http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf Tut








The Thuya Gene

The Thuya Gene

Tut Gene

The King Tut Gene

*The Thuya Gene*

*



*

One of the autosomal ancestry markers prominent in the Royal Egyptian families of the New Kingdom, *this not-so-rare gene is Central African in origin and was passed to Thuya from her forebears, Queens of Upper and Lower Egypt and High Priestesses of Hathor, the Mother Goddess. Thuya passed it to her grandson Akhenaten and great-grandson Tutankhamun, among others, as documented in a forensic study of the Amarna mummies by Zahi Hawass,* head of the Supreme Council of Antiquities in Cairo, in 2010. Today, its highest incidence is in Somalians at nearly 50%. It is found in 40% of Muslim Egyptians. *On average, 1 in 3 Africans or African Americans carries it.* It crops up in high concentrations in many places around the world such as the Basque region (41%) and in Melungeons (31%, similar to Middle Easterners), but is present at only low levels in East and South Asia, as well as Native America. Its lowest frequency is in the Chukchi of Siberia (3%).

- See more at: The Thuya Gene


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> Ha ha ha! Are you blind?  The other side of the comb is narrow and fine for straight / wavy hair.
> 
> *What Race Were the Ancient Egyptians?*
> A Black Afrocentrist commenter writes:
> 
> "On the other hand, there is no evidence that the ancient Egyptians migrated into or invaded the African continent, all evidence proves that they were an aboriginal African people, all of their text point to the Upper Nile – Sudanic and Nubian origins, and their identifiable presence as a people, city-state, and the center of their dynastic empire ranges over thousands of years in one geographic location, Africa!
> 
> Any degree of non-African blood or “non-Black blood” that was evident in Egypt came from outside the African continent, and until the Ptolemaic Greeks, most invaders presence were short-lived and eventually repelled.
> 
> Again, there is no evidence of any large non-African populations migrating into ancient Egypt even during invasions, let alone creating an 91% Indo-European population that would have overwhelmed ancient Egypt’s genetic foundations, which was African! Absolutely unfounded and impossible!
> 
> From early Greek scholars and historians, to religious text, to today’s prominent researchers, all have repeatedly cited overwhelming evidence that Ancient Egypt was a product of ancient Africa and that the people were consider, Black and African…and if anyone look at the great Spinx face and see any other features but that of an phenotypical sub-Saharan African, then they intentionally deluding themselves."
> 
> They are Caucasoids. North African Caucasoids. Caucasoids have been in North Africa for a very long time, since the birth of the Caucasian race 42,000 YBP.  The ancient Egyptians probably originated from this ancient Caucasoid stock, mixed with a small amount of Black. Reconstructions of ancient Egyptian faces do not resemble Negroid faces. Paintings on Egyptian walls show the Egyptians as a golden skinned people different from White Caucasians of Libya and from Black people of Nubia.
> 
> The ancient Egyptians also wrote about Blacks as a foreign people who were often used as slaves. The Egyptians commented that Blacks were not very smart, but they were great athletes, entertainers and musicians. Some things never change!
> 
> ~15,000 YBP, a large movement of ancient Caucasoids moved down from Europe into North Africa, displacing the Blacks and pushing them down further into Africa.
> 
> And the ancient Caucasoids in the Horn region have a very ancient pedigree dating back ~42,000 YBP. Genetic and skull studies show that ancient Egyptians were a largely Caucasoid race that probably no longer exists, but that is most closely related to Egyptians today who are 91% Caucasian and 9% Black.
> 
> The closest people genetically to the ancient Egyptians are the Copts of Egypt. If you look at Egyptian Copts, they are definitely not Black people. The ancient Egyptians were definitely not Black, but they were a part-Black people, that is for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people are modern day Copts. They look Black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. You are a total fraud, and so are your claims. Exceptions do not make rules.  But then again, I don't blame you, you are undereducated and extremely ignorant.
> 
> Egyptian Copts are 99% Caucasian.  Epic fail. Go buy yourself some tissue.
> 
> Some images of Copts:
Click to expand...

Those are the copts with more West Asian Blood lines. They are not the true Copts descended from the Egyptians. If they looked like that when the Greeks were there the Greeks would have never said they were Black. None of those people in your pictures have black skin or woolly hair.


"There can be no doubt that the Colchians are an Egyptian race. Before I heard any mention of the fact from others, I had remarked it myself. After the thought had struck me, I made inquiries on the subject both in Colchis and in Egypt, and I found that the Colchians had a more distinct recollection of the Egyptians, than the Egyptians had of them. Still the Egyptians said that they believed the Colchians to be descended from the army of Sesostris. *My own conjectures were founded, first, on the fact that they are black-skinned and have woolly hair, *which certainly amounts to but little, since several other nations are so too; but further and more especially, on the circumstance that the Colchians, the Egyptians, and the Ethiopians (Nubians), are the only nations who have practised circumcision from the earliest times."

-Herodotus


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> Ha ha ha! Are you blind?  The other side of the comb is narrow and fine for straight / wavy hair.
> 
> *What Race Were the Ancient Egyptians?*
> A Black Afrocentrist commenter writes:
> 
> "On the other hand, there is no evidence that the ancient Egyptians migrated into or invaded the African continent, all evidence proves that they were an aboriginal African people, all of their text point to the Upper Nile – Sudanic and Nubian origins, and their identifiable presence as a people, city-state, and the center of their dynastic empire ranges over thousands of years in one geographic location, Africa!
> 
> Any degree of non-African blood or “non-Black blood” that was evident in Egypt came from outside the African continent, and until the Ptolemaic Greeks, most invaders presence were short-lived and eventually repelled.
> 
> Again, there is no evidence of any large non-African populations migrating into ancient Egypt even during invasions, let alone creating an 91% Indo-European population that would have overwhelmed ancient Egypt’s genetic foundations, which was African! Absolutely unfounded and impossible!
> 
> From early Greek scholars and historians, to religious text, to today’s prominent researchers, all have repeatedly cited overwhelming evidence that Ancient Egypt was a product of ancient Africa and that the people were consider, Black and African…and if anyone look at the great Spinx face and see any other features but that of an phenotypical sub-Saharan African, then they intentionally deluding themselves."
> 
> They are Caucasoids. North African Caucasoids. Caucasoids have been in North Africa for a very long time, since the birth of the Caucasian race 42,000 YBP.  The ancient Egyptians probably originated from this ancient Caucasoid stock, mixed with a small amount of Black. Reconstructions of ancient Egyptian faces do not resemble Negroid faces. Paintings on Egyptian walls show the Egyptians as a golden skinned people different from White Caucasians of Libya and from Black people of Nubia.
> 
> The ancient Egyptians also wrote about Blacks as a foreign people who were often used as slaves. The Egyptians commented that Blacks were not very smart, but they were great athletes, entertainers and musicians. Some things never change!
> 
> ~15,000 YBP, a large movement of ancient Caucasoids moved down from Europe into North Africa, displacing the Blacks and pushing them down further into Africa.
> 
> And the ancient Caucasoids in the Horn region have a very ancient pedigree dating back ~42,000 YBP. Genetic and skull studies show that ancient Egyptians were a largely Caucasoid race that probably no longer exists, but that is most closely related to Egyptians today who are 91% Caucasian and 9% Black.
> 
> The closest people genetically to the ancient Egyptians are the Copts of Egypt. If you look at Egyptian Copts, they are definitely not Black people. The ancient Egyptians were definitely not Black, but they were a part-Black people, that is for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people are modern day Copts. They look Black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. You are a total fraud, and so are your claims. Exceptions do not make rules.  But then again, I don't blame you, you are undereducated and extremely ignorant.
> 
> Egyptian Copts are 99% Caucasian.  Epic fail. Go buy yourself some tissue.
> 
> Some images of Copts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the copts with more West Asian Blood lines. They are not the true Copts descended from the Egyptians. If they looked like that when the Greeks were there the Greeks would have never said they were Black.
> 
> 
> "There can be no doubt that the Colchians are an Egyptian race. Before I heard any mention of the fact from others, I had remarked it myself. After the thought had struck me, I made inquiries on the subject both in Colchis and in Egypt, and I found that the Colchians had a more distinct recollection of the Egyptians, than the Egyptians had of them. Still the Egyptians said that they believed the Colchians to be descended from the army of Sesostris. *My own conjectures were founded, first, on the fact that they are black-skinned and have woolly hair, *which certainly amounts to but little, since several other nations are so too; but further and more especially, on the circumstance that the Colchians, the Egyptians, and the Ethiopians (Nubians), are the only nations who have practised circumcision from the earliest times."
> 
> -Herodotus
Click to expand...


Bullshit!  More made up racist garbage. Copts have been the same exact race since Christianity made its way into Egypt.

 Herodotus is not science. The red haired fair skinned mummies are.

See any blacks in this Copt church? I don't. Not even ONE.   You're dismissed.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> Ha ha ha! Are you blind?  The other side of the comb is narrow and fine for straight / wavy hair.
> 
> *What Race Were the Ancient Egyptians?*
> A Black Afrocentrist commenter writes:
> 
> "On the other hand, there is no evidence that the ancient Egyptians migrated into or invaded the African continent, all evidence proves that they were an aboriginal African people, all of their text point to the Upper Nile – Sudanic and Nubian origins, and their identifiable presence as a people, city-state, and the center of their dynastic empire ranges over thousands of years in one geographic location, Africa!
> 
> Any degree of non-African blood or “non-Black blood” that was evident in Egypt came from outside the African continent, and until the Ptolemaic Greeks, most invaders presence were short-lived and eventually repelled.
> 
> Again, there is no evidence of any large non-African populations migrating into ancient Egypt even during invasions, let alone creating an 91% Indo-European population that would have overwhelmed ancient Egypt’s genetic foundations, which was African! Absolutely unfounded and impossible!
> 
> From early Greek scholars and historians, to religious text, to today’s prominent researchers, all have repeatedly cited overwhelming evidence that Ancient Egypt was a product of ancient Africa and that the people were consider, Black and African…and if anyone look at the great Spinx face and see any other features but that of an phenotypical sub-Saharan African, then they intentionally deluding themselves."
> 
> They are Caucasoids. North African Caucasoids. Caucasoids have been in North Africa for a very long time, since the birth of the Caucasian race 42,000 YBP.  The ancient Egyptians probably originated from this ancient Caucasoid stock, mixed with a small amount of Black. Reconstructions of ancient Egyptian faces do not resemble Negroid faces. Paintings on Egyptian walls show the Egyptians as a golden skinned people different from White Caucasians of Libya and from Black people of Nubia.
> 
> The ancient Egyptians also wrote about Blacks as a foreign people who were often used as slaves. The Egyptians commented that Blacks were not very smart, but they were great athletes, entertainers and musicians. Some things never change!
> 
> ~15,000 YBP, a large movement of ancient Caucasoids moved down from Europe into North Africa, displacing the Blacks and pushing them down further into Africa.
> 
> And the ancient Caucasoids in the Horn region have a very ancient pedigree dating back ~42,000 YBP. Genetic and skull studies show that ancient Egyptians were a largely Caucasoid race that probably no longer exists, but that is most closely related to Egyptians today who are 91% Caucasian and 9% Black.
> 
> The closest people genetically to the ancient Egyptians are the Copts of Egypt. If you look at Egyptian Copts, they are definitely not Black people. The ancient Egyptians were definitely not Black, but they were a part-Black people, that is for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people are modern day Copts. They look Black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. You are a total fraud, and so are your claims. Exceptions do not make rules.  But then again, I don't blame you, you are undereducated and extremely ignorant.
> 
> Egyptian Copts are 99% Caucasian.  Epic fail. Go buy yourself some tissue.
> 
> Some images of Copts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the copts with more West Asian Blood lines. They are not the true Copts descended from the Egyptians. If they looked like that when the Greeks were there the Greeks would have never said they were Black.
> 
> 
> "There can be no doubt that the Colchians are an Egyptian race. Before I heard any mention of the fact from others, I had remarked it myself. After the thought had struck me, I made inquiries on the subject both in Colchis and in Egypt, and I found that the Colchians had a more distinct recollection of the Egyptians, than the Egyptians had of them. Still the Egyptians said that they believed the Colchians to be descended from the army of Sesostris. *My own conjectures were founded, first, on the fact that they are black-skinned and have woolly hair, *which certainly amounts to but little, since several other nations are so too; but further and more especially, on the circumstance that the Colchians, the Egyptians, and the Ethiopians (Nubians), are the only nations who have practised circumcision from the earliest times."
> 
> -Herodotus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!  More made up racist garbage.  Herodotus is not science. The red haired fair skinned mummies are.
> 
> See any blacks in this Copt church? I don't. Not even ONE.   You're dismissed.
Click to expand...

Black people can have red hair too. I already told you that the copts in your pictures are western asian copts. They are not the original copts.   Herodotus is called the father of western history. Sorry but you cant belittle him now that he is telling the truth. Besides he is not the only Greek to say the Egyptians were Black.


"*Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians*, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
-Aristotle


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> Ha ha ha! Are you blind?  The other side of the comb is narrow and fine for straight / wavy hair.
> 
> *What Race Were the Ancient Egyptians?*
> A Black Afrocentrist commenter writes:
> 
> "On the other hand, there is no evidence that the ancient Egyptians migrated into or invaded the African continent, all evidence proves that they were an aboriginal African people, all of their text point to the Upper Nile – Sudanic and Nubian origins, and their identifiable presence as a people, city-state, and the center of their dynastic empire ranges over thousands of years in one geographic location, Africa!
> 
> Any degree of non-African blood or “non-Black blood” that was evident in Egypt came from outside the African continent, and until the Ptolemaic Greeks, most invaders presence were short-lived and eventually repelled.
> 
> Again, there is no evidence of any large non-African populations migrating into ancient Egypt even during invasions, let alone creating an 91% Indo-European population that would have overwhelmed ancient Egypt’s genetic foundations, which was African! Absolutely unfounded and impossible!
> 
> From early Greek scholars and historians, to religious text, to today’s prominent researchers, all have repeatedly cited overwhelming evidence that Ancient Egypt was a product of ancient Africa and that the people were consider, Black and African…and if anyone look at the great Spinx face and see any other features but that of an phenotypical sub-Saharan African, then they intentionally deluding themselves."
> 
> They are Caucasoids. North African Caucasoids. Caucasoids have been in North Africa for a very long time, since the birth of the Caucasian race 42,000 YBP.  The ancient Egyptians probably originated from this ancient Caucasoid stock, mixed with a small amount of Black. Reconstructions of ancient Egyptian faces do not resemble Negroid faces. Paintings on Egyptian walls show the Egyptians as a golden skinned people different from White Caucasians of Libya and from Black people of Nubia.
> 
> The ancient Egyptians also wrote about Blacks as a foreign people who were often used as slaves. The Egyptians commented that Blacks were not very smart, but they were great athletes, entertainers and musicians. Some things never change!
> 
> ~15,000 YBP, a large movement of ancient Caucasoids moved down from Europe into North Africa, displacing the Blacks and pushing them down further into Africa.
> 
> And the ancient Caucasoids in the Horn region have a very ancient pedigree dating back ~42,000 YBP. Genetic and skull studies show that ancient Egyptians were a largely Caucasoid race that probably no longer exists, but that is most closely related to Egyptians today who are 91% Caucasian and 9% Black.
> 
> The closest people genetically to the ancient Egyptians are the Copts of Egypt. If you look at Egyptian Copts, they are definitely not Black people. The ancient Egyptians were definitely not Black, but they were a part-Black people, that is for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people are modern day Copts. They look Black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. You are a total fraud, and so are your claims. Exceptions do not make rules.  But then again, I don't blame you, you are undereducated and extremely ignorant.
> 
> Egyptian Copts are 99% Caucasian.  Epic fail. Go buy yourself some tissue.
> 
> Some images of Copts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the copts with more West Asian Blood lines. They are not the true Copts descended from the Egyptians. If they looked like that when the Greeks were there the Greeks would have never said they were Black.
> 
> 
> "There can be no doubt that the Colchians are an Egyptian race. Before I heard any mention of the fact from others, I had remarked it myself. After the thought had struck me, I made inquiries on the subject both in Colchis and in Egypt, and I found that the Colchians had a more distinct recollection of the Egyptians, than the Egyptians had of them. Still the Egyptians said that they believed the Colchians to be descended from the army of Sesostris. *My own conjectures were founded, first, on the fact that they are black-skinned and have woolly hair, *which certainly amounts to but little, since several other nations are so too; but further and more especially, on the circumstance that the Colchians, the Egyptians, and the Ethiopians (Nubians), are the only nations who have practised circumcision from the earliest times."
> 
> -Herodotus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!  More made up racist garbage.  Herodotus is not science. The red haired fair skinned mummies are.
> 
> See any blacks in this Copt church? I don't. Not even ONE.   You're dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people can have red hair too. I already told you that the copts in your pictures are western asian copts. They are not the original copts.   Herodotus is called the father of western history. Sorry but you cant belittle him now that he is telling the truth. Besides he is not the only Greek to say the Egyptians were Black.
> 
> 
> "*Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians*, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
> -Aristotle
Click to expand...


^^^^^^ 

Red WAVY hair, light skin, and narrow nose and lips. Non of those blacks in your pics had it. But thousands of Egyptian mummies had it, and so did many pharaohs. Some of your pics look like hair coloring. Ha ha ha. 

Herodotus made observations, some of which were inaccurate, that is also a fact. There were other historians who made different observations. Even the Egyptians themselves did not consider themselves as "black". 

Epic fail again.


----------



## Roudy

The fraud of Afro centrism


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are modern day Copts. They look Black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. You are a total fraud, and so are your claims. Exceptions do not make rules.  But then again, I don't blame you, you are undereducated and extremely ignorant.
> 
> Egyptian Copts are 99% Caucasian.  Epic fail. Go buy yourself some tissue.
> 
> Some images of Copts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the copts with more West Asian Blood lines. They are not the true Copts descended from the Egyptians. If they looked like that when the Greeks were there the Greeks would have never said they were Black.
> 
> 
> "There can be no doubt that the Colchians are an Egyptian race. Before I heard any mention of the fact from others, I had remarked it myself. After the thought had struck me, I made inquiries on the subject both in Colchis and in Egypt, and I found that the Colchians had a more distinct recollection of the Egyptians, than the Egyptians had of them. Still the Egyptians said that they believed the Colchians to be descended from the army of Sesostris. *My own conjectures were founded, first, on the fact that they are black-skinned and have woolly hair, *which certainly amounts to but little, since several other nations are so too; but further and more especially, on the circumstance that the Colchians, the Egyptians, and the Ethiopians (Nubians), are the only nations who have practised circumcision from the earliest times."
> 
> -Herodotus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!  More made up racist garbage.  Herodotus is not science. The red haired fair skinned mummies are.
> 
> See any blacks in this Copt church? I don't. Not even ONE.   You're dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people can have red hair too. I already told you that the copts in your pictures are western asian copts. They are not the original copts.   Herodotus is called the father of western history. Sorry but you cant belittle him now that he is telling the truth. Besides he is not the only Greek to say the Egyptians were Black.
> 
> 
> "*Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians*, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
> -Aristotle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> Red WAVY hair, light skin, and narrow nose and lips. Non of those blacks in your pics had it. But thousands of Egyptian mummies had it, and so did many pharaohs. Some of your pics look like hair coloring. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Herodotus made observations, some of which were inaccurate, that is also a fact. There were other historians who made different observations. Even the Egyptians themselves did not consider themselves as "black".
> 
> Epic fail again.
Click to expand...

Black people have wavy hair, narrow nose, lips, and light skin as well. Thats where whites get it from. No thousands of mummies did not have it or you would have posted it. Same with your other greek historian claims. If one greek historian had said any different you would have posted it. 

Colossal fail on your part...again.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> The fraud of Afro centrism


White Eurocentric Lies


----------



## Asclepias

Even more recent white Historians have admitted you white boys enjoy lying.


"For the first two or three thousand years of civilization, there was not a civilized white man on the
earth. Civilization was founded and developed by the swarthy races of Mesopotamia, Syria and Egypt, and the white race remained so barbaric* that in those days an Egyptian or a Babylonian priest would have said that the riffraff of white tribes a few hundred miles to the north of their civilization were hopelessly incapable of acquiring the knowledge requisite to progress.* It was southern colored peoples everywhere, in China, in Central America, in India, Mesopotamia, Syria, *Egypt *and Crete who gave the northern white peoples civilization." (The Bankruptcy of Christian Supernaturalism, Vol., p. 192.)

-Bishop William Montgomery Brown



“Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates and* the Nile; and it was of the black races.* The first Babylon seems to have been built by a Negroid race. *The earliest Egyptian civilization seems to have been Negroid. It was in the days before the Semite was known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan*."
-Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)


“In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
-Sir Harry H. Johnston


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fraud of Afro centrism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Eurocentric Lies
Click to expand...


Idiot, Nubians WERE black, Egyptians weren't.  This is another common LIE perpetuated by Afrocentrists, they mix the two to deceive and distort. 

Ancient Nubians:













Ancient Egyptian:











Ramsees II:


----------



## Roudy

^^^^^^

Perpetrating the big racist lie.  I think this puts the big lie of a "black ancient Egypt" to rest.  

Egyptians see Nubians as subjects The Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago

*Egyptians see Nubians as subjects*

These paintings from the tomb of Huy, the Egyptian governor of Nubia during the reign of King Tutankhamun (1336–1327 BC), pictures Nubians bringing tribute for Egypt’s pharaoh. The scene shows a wide variety of Nubians. Some are in Egyptian dress, including a woman riding in a cart. Others, including children, appear in Nubian dress. *The skin color of the Nubian men ranges from dark red to brown to black; skin tones for some of the women are lighter.*

*Details show that Nubia is foreign*





A kneeling prince (at right in imge below) leading the tribute bearers is identified as Hekanefer, Prince of Miam (Aniba), a region of northern Nubia. Hekanefer’s dress is Nubian. Details like the ostrich feather and panther skin he wears, along with other exotic products, serve to indicate that Nubia is the geographic source of these items. Exotic goods and Hekanefer’s traditional dress emphasize the foreign nature of the Nubians in the Egyptian

*The Nubian prince Hekanefer had an Egyptian-style tomb*





Despite being shown as a traditional Nubian in the tomb painting of Huy (below), Hekanefer’s own tomb reveals that he was acculturated to Egyptian religious beliefs and customs. Discovered at Toshka in northern Nubia during the 1960s, Hekanefer’s tomb contained the funerary figurine (ushebti), pictured here at left. The ushebti was a traditional Egyptian servant figure placed in the tomb to perform labor for the deceased in the afterworld.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fraud of Afro centrism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Eurocentric Lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot, Nubians WERE black, Egyptians weren't.  This is another common LIE perpetuated by Afrocentrists, they mix the two to deceive and distort.
> 
> Ancient Nubians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient Egyptian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramsees II:
Click to expand...

Nubians also ruled Egypt twice moron. Your ancient Egyptians are all recreations by European artists trying to disqiuse the fact the Egyptians were Black. Come on now. I've actually been to Abu Simbel and seen the real ones. They are much darker than these recreations Try something more convincing at least. 

National Geographic issue 





Sphinx Of Taharqa Black guy





 .

Rameses II





Egyptian soilders.


----------



## Asclepias

The Sphinx before it was defaced.






Even after defacing its easy to see that the Sphinx is a Black person along the lines of what whites call sub saharan.


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Roudy

Ancient Nubians:


Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fraud of Afro centrism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Eurocentric Lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot, Nubians WERE black, Egyptians weren't.  This is another common LIE perpetuated by Afrocentrists, they mix the two to deceive and distort.
> 
> Ancient Nubians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient Egyptian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramsees II:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nubians also ruled Egypt twice moron. Your ancient Egyptians are all recreations by European artists trying to disqiuse the fact the Egyptians were Black. Come on now. I've actually been to Abu Simbel and seen the real ones. They are much darker than these recreations Try something more convincing at least.
> 
> National Geographic issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sphinx Of Taharqa Black guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Rameses II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian soilders.
Click to expand...


Again, you are depicting Egypt as an entirely BLACK, when it wasn't a homogenous civilization.  Because of it's proximity to Nubia and other parts of Africa, it would be natural for them to have blacks as part of the population.  Black Egypt is simply a HYPOTHESIS at best, that has been unproven, with many many holes and questions.


----------



## Asclepias

Queen Tiyre


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Ancient Nubians:
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fraud of Afro centrism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Eurocentric Lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot, Nubians WERE black, Egyptians weren't.  This is another common LIE perpetuated by Afrocentrists, they mix the two to deceive and distort.
> 
> Ancient Nubians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient Egyptian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramsees II:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nubians also ruled Egypt twice moron. Your ancient Egyptians are all recreations by European artists trying to disqiuse the fact the Egyptians were Black. Come on now. I've actually been to Abu Simbel and seen the real ones. They are much darker than these recreations Try something more convincing at least.
> 
> National Geographic issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sphinx Of Taharqa Black guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Rameses II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian soilders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you are depicting Egypt as an entirely BLACK, when it wasn't a homogenous civilization.  Because of it's proximity to Nubia and other parts of Africa, it would be natural for them to have blacks as part of the population.  Black Egypt is simply a HYPOTHESIS at best, that has been unproven, with many many holes and questions.
Click to expand...

You said they were servants. When do you build statues like the Sphinx to your servants? Get the fug out of here. 

I said they founded the civilization. You are wrong and I am right.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


>


NUBIAN?  Ha ha ha!  Thanks for confirming that you black Afrocentrists intentionally mix nubians with Egyptians, to deceive and distort!


----------



## Roudy

Queen Nefertiti bust, doesn't look black at all:


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NUBIAN?  Ha ha ha!  Thanks for confirming that you black Afrocentrists intentionally mix nubians with Egyptians, to deceive and distort!
Click to expand...

Yes Nubian from Mesehti  Egyptian prince of the 11th dynasty. National Geographic didnt do a magazine cover and story on a hoax or is that what you are claiming?


----------



## irosie91

Nubia is approximately SUDAN-----sudan has been a colony
of arabs   (real arabs---the ones from Arabia)   for thousands
of years -----it is a  colony that for thousands of years was devoted to TRADE-----the trade of sub-Saharan persons to
Egypt   and later on to  Greece and Persia to ultimately to
the rest of the world ------well known historic fact----it even
appears in the bible.     It is why the Arabic word for a black
person is  "ABED"----'slave'      It is the reason why so many 
real arabs and fake arabs get all bent out of shape if they find
themselves at the same cafeteria table at which a black
person is sitting


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Queen Nefertiti bust, doesn't look black at all:


She does to me. Also there are rumors she was part Berber or Beja which are lighter skinned Blacks.


----------



## Roudy

White / Caucasian / Arab ancient Egyptians are a fact.  Quit your racist nonsense.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Nubia is approximately SUDAN-----sudan has been a colony
> of arabs   (real arabs---the ones from Arabia)   for thousands
> of years -----it is a  colony that for thousands of years was devoted to TRADE-----the trade of sub-Saharan persons to
> Egypt   and later on to  Greece and Persia to ultimately to
> the rest of the world ------well known historic fact----it even
> appears in the bible.     It is why the Arabic word for a black
> person is  "ABED"----'slave'      It is the reason why so many
> real arabs and fake arabs get all bent out of shape if they find
> themselves at the same cafeteria table at which a black
> person is sitting


Nubia was Black long before Arabs were around. They were a great civilization in their own right before Egypt took them over. They were uneasy neighbors with Nubia ruling Egypt for long stretches of time and assisting in repelling the Hyskos a couple of times.


----------



## Roudy

Looks like a White Caucasian to me:


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> White / Caucasian / Arab ancient Egyptians are a fact.  Quit your racist nonsense.


Thats another fake dude. Stop it.


----------



## Asclepias

Here is a white guy that grew up in Egypt confirming they were Black.


----------



## Roudy

King Tut, looks Caucasian to me:


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Here is a white guy that grew up in Egypt confirming they were Black.



Yeah, he grew up 3000 years ago!  Ha ha ha.  Keep it coming.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias    seems not to know the british definition of
WHITE PERSON  ------I do because I grew up in a WASPY
NAZI   small town-------"swarthy Mesopotamian"----
 <<<<   I really like that one.      Roudy---you are a
 swarthy Mesopotamian------swarthy like my hubby who
 was described as  "brown"----as a student in London.
 I have known LOTS of Iraqis-----never met a black
 Iraqi-----how did they get so washed out so quickly?
 Of course in London they would be "brown"  too.  
 In my town people with black hair were SUSPECT


----------



## Asclepias

Here he is again.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> White / Caucasian / Arab ancient Egyptians are a fact.  Quit your racist nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats another fake dude. Stop it.
Click to expand...

Since you like National Geographic so much, let me acquaint you with the white looking King Tut:


----------



## Roudy

Your leader.....


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nubia is approximately SUDAN-----sudan has been a colony
> of arabs   (real arabs---the ones from Arabia)   for thousands
> of years -----it is a  colony that for thousands of years was devoted to TRADE-----the trade of sub-Saharan persons to
> Egypt   and later on to  Greece and Persia to ultimately to
> the rest of the world ------well known historic fact----it even
> appears in the bible.     It is why the Arabic word for a black
> person is  "ABED"----'slave'      It is the reason why so many
> real arabs and fake arabs get all bent out of shape if they find
> themselves at the same cafeteria table at which a black
> person is sitting
> 
> 
> 
> Nubia was Black long before Arabs were around. They were a great civilization in their own right before Egypt took them over. They were uneasy neighbors with Nubia ruling Egypt for long stretches of time and assisting in repelling the Hyskos a couple of times.
Click to expand...


Nubia is not black any more-----it is  ARAB-----now go
tell those  "shaykhs"     of northern  NUBIA----that they
are   "abed"--------go alone----I am not coming


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias    seems not to know the british definition of
> WHITE PERSON  ------I do because I grew up in a WASPY
> NAZI   small town-------"swarthy Mesopotamian"----
> <<<<   I really like that one.      Roudy---you are a
> swarthy Mesopotamian------swarthy like my hubby who
> was described as  "brown"----as a student in London.
> I have known LOTS of Iraqis-----never met a black
> Iraqi-----how did they get so washed out so quickly?
> Of course in London they would be "brown"  too.
> In my town people with black hair were SUSPECT


Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.







To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nubia is approximately SUDAN-----sudan has been a colony
> of arabs   (real arabs---the ones from Arabia)   for thousands
> of years -----it is a  colony that for thousands of years was devoted to TRADE-----the trade of sub-Saharan persons to
> Egypt   and later on to  Greece and Persia to ultimately to
> the rest of the world ------well known historic fact----it even
> appears in the bible.     It is why the Arabic word for a black
> person is  "ABED"----'slave'      It is the reason why so many
> real arabs and fake arabs get all bent out of shape if they find
> themselves at the same cafeteria table at which a black
> person is sitting
> 
> 
> 
> Nubia was Black long before Arabs were around. They were a great civilization in their own right before Egypt took them over. They were uneasy neighbors with Nubia ruling Egypt for long stretches of time and assisting in repelling the Hyskos a couple of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nubia is not black any more-----it is  ARAB-----now go
> tell those  "shaykhs"     of northern  NUBIA----that they
> are   "abed"--------go alone----I am not coming
Click to expand...

Where is Nubia at?  It no longer exists. Try again.


----------



## irosie91

your Tut looks like my brother after a time in the SUN-----
     read about tut-----he spent his young life playing
     in his opened chariot------wearing a cute little skirt.
     An interesting  point of art-----in ancient Egyptian
     art men are always depicted with  "ochre"   coloration--
     and women ---whitish coloring-----indicating
     the outdoor vs the  indoor life


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> King Tut, looks Caucasian to me:


DNA says he is not.

http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf Tut


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> your Tut looks like my brother after a time in the SUN-----
> read about tut-----he spent his young life playing
> in his opened chariot------wearing a cute little skirt.
> An interesting  point of art-----in ancient Egyptian
> art men are always depicted with  "ochre"   coloration--
> and women ---whitish coloring-----indicating
> the outdoor vs the  indoor life


Computer rendering of what Tut looked like






Statue of Tut


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> White / Caucasian / Arab ancient Egyptians are a fact.  Quit your racist nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats another fake dude. Stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you like National Geographic so much, let me acquaint you with the white looking King Tut:
Click to expand...


That was proven to be done by a white guy with a political point to prove. No person that is 98% "sub saharan" looks like that unless there was a gene mutation. You have to do better.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias    seems not to know the british definition of
> WHITE PERSON  ------I do because I grew up in a WASPY
> NAZI   small town-------"swarthy Mesopotamian"----
> <<<<   I really like that one.      Roudy---you are a
> swarthy Mesopotamian------swarthy like my hubby who
> was described as  "brown"----as a student in London.
> I have known LOTS of Iraqis-----never met a black
> Iraqi-----how did they get so washed out so quickly?
> Of course in London they would be "brown"  too.
> In my town people with black hair were SUSPECT
> 
> 
> 
> Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service
Click to expand...


right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias    seems not to know the british definition of
> WHITE PERSON  ------I do because I grew up in a WASPY
> NAZI   small town-------"swarthy Mesopotamian"----
> <<<<   I really like that one.      Roudy---you are a
> swarthy Mesopotamian------swarthy like my hubby who
> was described as  "brown"----as a student in London.
> I have known LOTS of Iraqis-----never met a black
> Iraqi-----how did they get so washed out so quickly?
> Of course in London they would be "brown"  too.
> In my town people with black hair were SUSPECT
> 
> 
> 
> Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
Click to expand...

Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your Tut looks like my brother after a time in the SUN-----
> read about tut-----he spent his young life playing
> in his opened chariot------wearing a cute little skirt.
> An interesting  point of art-----in ancient Egyptian
> art men are always depicted with  "ochre"   coloration--
> and women ---whitish coloring-----indicating
> the outdoor vs the  indoor life
> 
> 
> 
> Computer rendering of what Tut looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statue of Tut
Click to expand...


I know lots of  "white"  people who look like that-----he is
missing a very important racial feature of black persons----
its in his EYES  ---(related to an interesting feature of
the shape of the skull)        
                 disclaimer----race does not actually exist in
                         the animal   homo-sapien


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your Tut looks like my brother after a time in the SUN-----
> read about tut-----he spent his young life playing
> in his opened chariot------wearing a cute little skirt.
> An interesting  point of art-----in ancient Egyptian
> art men are always depicted with  "ochre"   coloration--
> and women ---whitish coloring-----indicating
> the outdoor vs the  indoor life
> 
> 
> 
> Computer rendering of what Tut looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statue of Tut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know lots of  "white"  people who look like that-----he is
> missing a very important racial feature of black persons----
> its in his EYES  ---(related to an interesting feature of
> the shape of the skull)
> disclaimer----race does not actually exist in
> the animal   homo-sapien
Click to expand...


Makes sense you know a lot of white people that look like that. I know a lot of Black people that look like that and we are who whites get their genes from.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias    seems not to know the british definition of
> WHITE PERSON  ------I do because I grew up in a WASPY
> NAZI   small town-------"swarthy Mesopotamian"----
> <<<<   I really like that one.      Roudy---you are a
> swarthy Mesopotamian------swarthy like my hubby who
> was described as  "brown"----as a student in London.
> I have known LOTS of Iraqis-----never met a black
> Iraqi-----how did they get so washed out so quickly?
> Of course in London they would be "brown"  too.
> In my town people with black hair were SUSPECT
> 
> 
> 
> Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
Click to expand...


My point is that your theory that the presence of black
Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
was the center of the world 1000 years ago


----------



## Asclepias

Very first Egyptian Pharaoh. King Namer Black guy.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your Tut looks like my brother after a time in the SUN-----
> read about tut-----he spent his young life playing
> in his opened chariot------wearing a cute little skirt.
> An interesting  point of art-----in ancient Egyptian
> art men are always depicted with  "ochre"   coloration--
> and women ---whitish coloring-----indicating
> the outdoor vs the  indoor life
> 
> 
> 
> Computer rendering of what Tut looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statue of Tut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know lots of  "white"  people who look like that-----he is
> missing a very important racial feature of black persons----
> its in his EYES  ---(related to an interesting feature of
> the shape of the skull)
> disclaimer----race does not actually exist in
> the animal   homo-sapien
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes sense you know a lot of white people that look like that. I know a lot of Black people that look like that and we are who whites get their genes from.
Click to expand...


Your statement makes no sense-----I did not  "get my genes"    from you.       What is true is that  HOMO  SAPIENS ----all got genes in common and there are no true "races" 
in the animal   HOMO SAPIEN


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias    seems not to know the british definition of
> WHITE PERSON  ------I do because I grew up in a WASPY
> NAZI   small town-------"swarthy Mesopotamian"----
> <<<<   I really like that one.      Roudy---you are a
> swarthy Mesopotamian------swarthy like my hubby who
> was described as  "brown"----as a student in London.
> I have known LOTS of Iraqis-----never met a black
> Iraqi-----how did they get so washed out so quickly?
> Of course in London they would be "brown"  too.
> In my town people with black hair were SUSPECT
> 
> 
> 
> Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
Click to expand...

Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.


"It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
"that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.


"Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."


“In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”

-Sir Harry H. Johnston



“Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-

zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that

age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates

and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems

to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization

seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was

known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as

it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.

-Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your Tut looks like my brother after a time in the SUN-----
> read about tut-----he spent his young life playing
> in his opened chariot------wearing a cute little skirt.
> An interesting  point of art-----in ancient Egyptian
> art men are always depicted with  "ochre"   coloration--
> and women ---whitish coloring-----indicating
> the outdoor vs the  indoor life
> 
> 
> 
> Computer rendering of what Tut looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statue of Tut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know lots of  "white"  people who look like that-----he is
> missing a very important racial feature of black persons----
> its in his EYES  ---(related to an interesting feature of
> the shape of the skull)
> disclaimer----race does not actually exist in
> the animal   homo-sapien
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes sense you know a lot of white people that look like that. I know a lot of Black people that look like that and we are who whites get their genes from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense-----I did not  "get my genes"    from you.       What is true is that  HOMO  SAPIENS ----all got genes in common and there are no true "races"
> in the animal   HOMO SAPIEN
Click to expand...

You got your genes from my ancestors. Your ancestors mutated. Mine stayed the same. Sorry but thats science.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nubia is approximately SUDAN-----sudan has been a colony
> of arabs   (real arabs---the ones from Arabia)   for thousands
> of years -----it is a  colony that for thousands of years was devoted to TRADE-----the trade of sub-Saharan persons to
> Egypt   and later on to  Greece and Persia to ultimately to
> the rest of the world ------well known historic fact----it even
> appears in the bible.     It is why the Arabic word for a black
> person is  "ABED"----'slave'      It is the reason why so many
> real arabs and fake arabs get all bent out of shape if they find
> themselves at the same cafeteria table at which a black
> person is sitting
> 
> 
> 
> Nubia was Black long before Arabs were around. They were a great civilization in their own right before Egypt took them over. They were uneasy neighbors with Nubia ruling Egypt for long stretches of time and assisting in repelling the Hyskos a couple of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nubia is not black any more-----it is  ARAB-----now go
> tell those  "shaykhs"     of northern  NUBIA----that they
> are   "abed"--------go alone----I am not coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is Nubia at?  It no longer exists. Try again.
Click to expand...


Nubia is the old name for Sudan.     Sudan is discussed in
the bible-------in fact  David had a slave that he got from
Sudan.     Sudanese slaves were known to be fast runners
----that was not all that long ago ---

---the single base pair
mutation that knocked out pigmentation did not take
place in  THE HISTORY OF MAN-----it took place
more than 20,000 years ago.  -----of course it depends
on what you call "man"  ------more than 20,000 years ago--
or even 10,000 years ago-----NO ONE was building pyramids----or reading and writing


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias    seems not to know the british definition of
> WHITE PERSON  ------I do because I grew up in a WASPY
> NAZI   small town-------"swarthy Mesopotamian"----
> <<<<   I really like that one.      Roudy---you are a
> swarthy Mesopotamian------swarthy like my hubby who
> was described as  "brown"----as a student in London.
> I have known LOTS of Iraqis-----never met a black
> Iraqi-----how did they get so washed out so quickly?
> Of course in London they would be "brown"  too.
> In my town people with black hair were SUSPECT
> 
> 
> 
> Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service
Click to expand...


Wow, Arab Muslims practice racism and discrimination against the black Africans?  Is that new to you?  You are just the reverse side if the coin except you practice the same racism towards White Caucasians.  

Those are black Africans the Muslim hoards brought in as slaves.  Muslim ethnic cleansing and genocide of blacks make the white Europeans look like amateurs. In fact the ethnic cleaning of blacks in Africa is still going on.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your Tut looks like my brother after a time in the SUN-----
> read about tut-----he spent his young life playing
> in his opened chariot------wearing a cute little skirt.
> An interesting  point of art-----in ancient Egyptian
> art men are always depicted with  "ochre"   coloration--
> and women ---whitish coloring-----indicating
> the outdoor vs the  indoor life
> 
> 
> 
> Computer rendering of what Tut looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statue of Tut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know lots of  "white"  people who look like that-----he is
> missing a very important racial feature of black persons----
> its in his EYES  ---(related to an interesting feature of
> the shape of the skull)
> disclaimer----race does not actually exist in
> the animal   homo-sapien
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes sense you know a lot of white people that look like that. I know a lot of Black people that look like that and we are who whites get their genes from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense-----I did not  "get my genes"    from you.       What is true is that  HOMO  SAPIENS ----all got genes in common and there are no true "races"
> in the animal   HOMO SAPIEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your genes from my ancestors. Your ancestors mutated. Mine stayed the same. Sorry but thats science.
Click to expand...


"You got your genes from my ancestors". Ha ha ha. Now that's some funny shit.  

She's stupid...But sure is fun to play with.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias    seems not to know the british definition of
> WHITE PERSON  ------I do because I grew up in a WASPY
> NAZI   small town-------"swarthy Mesopotamian"----
> <<<<   I really like that one.      Roudy---you are a
> swarthy Mesopotamian------swarthy like my hubby who
> was described as  "brown"----as a student in London.
> I have known LOTS of Iraqis-----never met a black
> Iraqi-----how did they get so washed out so quickly?
> Of course in London they would be "brown"  too.
> In my town people with black hair were SUSPECT
> 
> 
> 
> Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
Click to expand...


all brits who consider anyone with black hair and a sunburn
to be   BLACK    (or when they are trying to be "polite" ---
say  "brown)            ------it's all in skin color------read some
old books------yes----brits did consider the Indians of india to
be  "BLACK" -------they considered   American Indians to be
"BLACK"       ---there really are no actual races in the animal
group    HOMO SAPIEN.     All  you needed in my Waspish
Nazi town in the  1950s  was----black hair


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Computer rendering of what Tut looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statue of Tut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know lots of  "white"  people who look like that-----he is
> missing a very important racial feature of black persons----
> its in his EYES  ---(related to an interesting feature of
> the shape of the skull)
> disclaimer----race does not actually exist in
> the animal   homo-sapien
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes sense you know a lot of white people that look like that. I know a lot of Black people that look like that and we are who whites get their genes from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense-----I did not  "get my genes"    from you.       What is true is that  HOMO  SAPIENS ----all got genes in common and there are no true "races"
> in the animal   HOMO SAPIEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your genes from my ancestors. Your ancestors mutated. Mine stayed the same. Sorry but thats science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You got your genes from my ancestors". Ha ha ha. Now that's some funny shit.
> 
> She's stupid...But sure is fun to play with.
Click to expand...


I kinda like her idea------I used to BLAME MY OWN ANCESTORS ------can I sue her?


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias    seems not to know the british definition of
> WHITE PERSON  ------I do because I grew up in a WASPY
> NAZI   small town-------"swarthy Mesopotamian"----
> <<<<   I really like that one.      Roudy---you are a
> swarthy Mesopotamian------swarthy like my hubby who
> was described as  "brown"----as a student in London.
> I have known LOTS of Iraqis-----never met a black
> Iraqi-----how did they get so washed out so quickly?
> Of course in London they would be "brown"  too.
> In my town people with black hair were SUSPECT
> 
> 
> 
> Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
Click to expand...


She's a fulla shit ignorant racist who's extremely insecure about her race, so she comes up with this outlandish crap to cover for the miserable life she has. "Her ancestors ran the world"

Whoever thought Greeks and Iraqis were black?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know lots of  "white"  people who look like that-----he is
> missing a very important racial feature of black persons----
> its in his EYES  ---(related to an interesting feature of
> the shape of the skull)
> disclaimer----race does not actually exist in
> the animal   homo-sapien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense you know a lot of white people that look like that. I know a lot of Black people that look like that and we are who whites get their genes from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense-----I did not  "get my genes"    from you.       What is true is that  HOMO  SAPIENS ----all got genes in common and there are no true "races"
> in the animal   HOMO SAPIEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your genes from my ancestors. Your ancestors mutated. Mine stayed the same. Sorry but thats science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You got your genes from my ancestors". Ha ha ha. Now that's some funny shit.
> 
> She's stupid...But sure is fun to play with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kinda like her idea------I used to BLAME MY OWN ANCESTORS ------can I sue her?
Click to expand...


No but you have to pay her gene reparation commission because your ancestors used her ancestors magnificent genes.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your Tut looks like my brother after a time in the SUN-----
> read about tut-----he spent his young life playing
> in his opened chariot------wearing a cute little skirt.
> An interesting  point of art-----in ancient Egyptian
> art men are always depicted with  "ochre"   coloration--
> and women ---whitish coloring-----indicating
> the outdoor vs the  indoor life
> 
> 
> 
> Computer rendering of what Tut looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statue of Tut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know lots of  "white"  people who look like that-----he is
> missing a very important racial feature of black persons----
> its in his EYES  ---(related to an interesting feature of
> the shape of the skull)
> disclaimer----race does not actually exist in
> the animal   homo-sapien
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes sense you know a lot of white people that look like that. I know a lot of Black people that look like that and we are who whites get their genes from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense-----I did not  "get my genes"    from you.       What is true is that  HOMO  SAPIENS ----all got genes in common and there are no true "races"
> in the animal   HOMO SAPIEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your genes from my ancestors. Your ancestors mutated. Mine stayed the same. Sorry but thats science.
Click to expand...


Sweetums      without mutation there is no evolution-----
had you descended from  "NON MUTATORS"----you
would be an ape           I am not sorry---it is simple science


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense you know a lot of white people that look like that. I know a lot of Black people that look like that and we are who whites get their genes from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense-----I did not  "get my genes"    from you.       What is true is that  HOMO  SAPIENS ----all got genes in common and there are no true "races"
> in the animal   HOMO SAPIEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your genes from my ancestors. Your ancestors mutated. Mine stayed the same. Sorry but thats science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You got your genes from my ancestors". Ha ha ha. Now that's some funny shit.
> 
> She's stupid...But sure is fun to play with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kinda like her idea------I used to BLAME MY OWN ANCESTORS ------can I sue her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you have to pay her gene reparation commission because your ancestors used her ancestors magnificent genes.
Click to expand...


I think I got a few   I  WANNA GIVE BACK


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias    seems not to know the british definition of
> WHITE PERSON  ------I do because I grew up in a WASPY
> NAZI   small town-------"swarthy Mesopotamian"----
> <<<<   I really like that one.      Roudy---you are a
> swarthy Mesopotamian------swarthy like my hubby who
> was described as  "brown"----as a student in London.
> I have known LOTS of Iraqis-----never met a black
> Iraqi-----how did they get so washed out so quickly?
> Of course in London they would be "brown"  too.
> In my town people with black hair were SUSPECT
> 
> 
> 
> Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a fulla shit ignorant racist who's extremely insecure about her race, so she comes up with this outlandish crap to cover for the miserable life she has. "Her ancestors ran the world"
> 
> Whoever thought Greeks and Iraqis were black?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

Greeks were never all Black. Iraq didnt exist. The Sumerians just like the Egptians were Black people.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Computer rendering of what Tut looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statue of Tut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know lots of  "white"  people who look like that-----he is
> missing a very important racial feature of black persons----
> its in his EYES  ---(related to an interesting feature of
> the shape of the skull)
> disclaimer----race does not actually exist in
> the animal   homo-sapien
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes sense you know a lot of white people that look like that. I know a lot of Black people that look like that and we are who whites get their genes from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense-----I did not  "get my genes"    from you.       What is true is that  HOMO  SAPIENS ----all got genes in common and there are no true "races"
> in the animal   HOMO SAPIEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your genes from my ancestors. Your ancestors mutated. Mine stayed the same. Sorry but thats science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweetums      without mutation there is no evolution-----
> had you descended from  "NON MUTATORS"----you
> would be an ape           I am not sorry---it is simple science
Click to expand...

Mutations dont always involve skin color. In fact its very rare. I already posted the link the gene for light/white skin is only 7K years old.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias    seems not to know the british definition of
> WHITE PERSON  ------I do because I grew up in a WASPY
> NAZI   small town-------"swarthy Mesopotamian"----
> <<<<   I really like that one.      Roudy---you are a
> swarthy Mesopotamian------swarthy like my hubby who
> was described as  "brown"----as a student in London.
> I have known LOTS of Iraqis-----never met a black
> Iraqi-----how did they get so washed out so quickly?
> Of course in London they would be "brown"  too.
> In my town people with black hair were SUSPECT
> 
> 
> 
> Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
Click to expand...


That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!  

Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias    seems not to know the british definition of
> WHITE PERSON  ------I do because I grew up in a WASPY
> NAZI   small town-------"swarthy Mesopotamian"----
> <<<<   I really like that one.      Roudy---you are a
> swarthy Mesopotamian------swarthy like my hubby who
> was described as  "brown"----as a student in London.
> I have known LOTS of Iraqis-----never met a black
> Iraqi-----how did they get so washed out so quickly?
> Of course in London they would be "brown"  too.
> In my town people with black hair were SUSPECT
> 
> 
> 
> Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a fulla shit ignorant racist who's extremely insecure about her race, so she comes up with this outlandish crap to cover for the miserable life she has. "Her ancestors ran the world"
> 
> Whoever thought Greeks and Iraqis were black?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


It's not her fault------this stuff came about in the 60s     I have some good news for her-----EMBRYOLOGICALLY----the
melanocytes are derived from the   NEURAL CREST  ----that's the part the little bug-baby that becomes  the nervous system---and brain.  ----way back in the 60s----a really brilliant
black supremacist  took great pride in that fact and decided
that  the  blacker the skin the MORE NEURAL ACTION  
in the organism---------well----actually not true---but he was desperate too


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense-----I did not  "get my genes"    from you.       What is true is that  HOMO  SAPIENS ----all got genes in common and there are no true "races"
> in the animal   HOMO SAPIEN
> 
> 
> 
> You got your genes from my ancestors. Your ancestors mutated. Mine stayed the same. Sorry but thats science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You got your genes from my ancestors". Ha ha ha. Now that's some funny shit.
> 
> She's stupid...But sure is fun to play with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kinda like her idea------I used to BLAME MY OWN ANCESTORS ------can I sue her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you have to pay her gene reparation commission because your ancestors used her ancestors magnificent genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I got a few   I  WANNA GIVE BACK
Click to expand...


And I would like to have a few of those superior black genes.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
Click to expand...

If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know lots of  "white"  people who look like that-----he is
> missing a very important racial feature of black persons----
> its in his EYES  ---(related to an interesting feature of
> the shape of the skull)
> disclaimer----race does not actually exist in
> the animal   homo-sapien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense you know a lot of white people that look like that. I know a lot of Black people that look like that and we are who whites get their genes from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense-----I did not  "get my genes"    from you.       What is true is that  HOMO  SAPIENS ----all got genes in common and there are no true "races"
> in the animal   HOMO SAPIEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your genes from my ancestors. Your ancestors mutated. Mine stayed the same. Sorry but thats science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweetums      without mutation there is no evolution-----
> had you descended from  "NON MUTATORS"----you
> would be an ape           I am not sorry---it is simple science
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mutations dont always involve skin color. In fact its very rare. I already posted the link the gene for light/white skin is only 7K years old.
Click to expand...


no    its more like 20 to 30 thousand years old      Your
statement is really ludicrous------you are speaking to
grown people here.     I will help you understand the
concept of mutation------do you know what a  BASE PAIR
is?    ---


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nubia is approximately SUDAN-----sudan has been a colony
> of arabs   (real arabs---the ones from Arabia)   for thousands
> of years -----it is a  colony that for thousands of years was devoted to TRADE-----the trade of sub-Saharan persons to
> Egypt   and later on to  Greece and Persia to ultimately to
> the rest of the world ------well known historic fact----it even
> appears in the bible.     It is why the Arabic word for a black
> person is  "ABED"----'slave'      It is the reason why so many
> real arabs and fake arabs get all bent out of shape if they find
> themselves at the same cafeteria table at which a black
> person is sitting
> 
> 
> 
> Nubia was Black long before Arabs were around. They were a great civilization in their own right before Egypt took them over. They were uneasy neighbors with Nubia ruling Egypt for long stretches of time and assisting in repelling the Hyskos a couple of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nubia is not black any more-----it is  ARAB-----now go
> tell those  "shaykhs"     of northern  NUBIA----that they
> are   "abed"--------go alone----I am not coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is Nubia at?  It no longer exists. Try again.
Click to expand...


Nubia is where Sudan is, idiot. Sheesh.  I feel sorry for anybody that has to be around an ignorant racist dumbass like you.

*Nubians* are an ethnic group originally from northern Sudan and southern Egypt. Today, Nubian people live in Egypt and Sudan, and in Sudan inhabit the region between Wadi Halfa in the north and Al Dabbah in the south.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
Click to expand...


Yeah it's not her saying it, it's another black supremacist racist. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense you know a lot of white people that look like that. I know a lot of Black people that look like that and we are who whites get their genes from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense-----I did not  "get my genes"    from you.       What is true is that  HOMO  SAPIENS ----all got genes in common and there are no true "races"
> in the animal   HOMO SAPIEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your genes from my ancestors. Your ancestors mutated. Mine stayed the same. Sorry but thats science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweetums      without mutation there is no evolution-----
> had you descended from  "NON MUTATORS"----you
> would be an ape           I am not sorry---it is simple science
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mutations dont always involve skin color. In fact its very rare. I already posted the link the gene for light/white skin is only 7K years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no    its more like 20 to 30 thousand years old      Your
> statement is really ludicrous------you are speaking to
> grown people here.     I will help you understand the
> concept of mutation------do you know what a  BASE PAIR
> is?    ---
Click to expand...

If you are truly grown then you should be able to read science. Let me help you.

European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought

"The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias    seems not to know the british definition of
> WHITE PERSON  ------I do because I grew up in a WASPY
> NAZI   small town-------"swarthy Mesopotamian"----
> <<<<   I really like that one.      Roudy---you are a
> swarthy Mesopotamian------swarthy like my hubby who
> was described as  "brown"----as a student in London.
> I have known LOTS of Iraqis-----never met a black
> Iraqi-----how did they get so washed out so quickly?
> Of course in London they would be "brown"  too.
> In my town people with black hair were SUSPECT
> 
> 
> 
> Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
Click to expand...


Blacks are all over the Middle East, North Africa, South America, Europe, and North America for the same exact reason, they were imported as slaves.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Iraqis. They are discriminated against like here in the states but there is a small population. Typically they never show Black people anywhere else. They like to pretend they are not there. However, we are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Be Black in Iraq Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a fulla shit ignorant racist who's extremely insecure about her race, so she comes up with this outlandish crap to cover for the miserable life she has. "Her ancestors ran the world"
> 
> Whoever thought Greeks and Iraqis were black?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Greeks were never all Black. Iraq didnt exist. The Sumerians just like the Egptians were Black people.
Click to expand...


Iraq existed-----it is mentioned in the bible-----Abraham
came from Iraq-------it just had a different name-----
     ----ARAM  <<<<   was part of present day Iraq---
              geeeeee asclepias            did Egypt also
                                 "not exist"       even Brooklyn existed


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it's not her saying it, it's another black supremacist racist. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

Joseph P. Widney is white moron. All you had to do is look him up. 






Joseph Widney - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a fulla shit ignorant racist who's extremely insecure about her race, so she comes up with this outlandish crap to cover for the miserable life she has. "Her ancestors ran the world"
> 
> Whoever thought Greeks and Iraqis were black?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Greeks were never all Black. Iraq didnt exist. The Sumerians just like the Egptians were Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq existed-----it is mentioned in the bible-----Abraham
> came from Iraq-------it just had a different name-----
> ----ARAM  <<<<   was part of present day Iraq---
> geeeeee asclepias            did Egypt also
> "not exist"       even Brooklyn existed
Click to expand...

The bible is a fairy tale but nowhere does it say Iraq. Egypt didn't exist until Greeks called it that. Before that it was Kemet or land of the Blacks.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense-----I did not  "get my genes"    from you.       What is true is that  HOMO  SAPIENS ----all got genes in common and there are no true "races"
> in the animal   HOMO SAPIEN
> 
> 
> 
> You got your genes from my ancestors. Your ancestors mutated. Mine stayed the same. Sorry but thats science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweetums      without mutation there is no evolution-----
> had you descended from  "NON MUTATORS"----you
> would be an ape           I am not sorry---it is simple science
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mutations dont always involve skin color. In fact its very rare. I already posted the link the gene for light/white skin is only 7K years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no    its more like 20 to 30 thousand years old      Your
> statement is really ludicrous------you are speaking to
> grown people here.     I will help you understand the
> concept of mutation------do you know what a  BASE PAIR
> is?    ---
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are truly grown then you should be able to read science. Let me help you.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
Click to expand...



Bzzzzz wrong again. 

*Blue-Eyed Hunter-Gatherers Roamed Prehistoric Europe, Gene Map Reveals*
*Some ancient peoples in Spain 7,000 years ago had blue eyes and dark skin.*

*Dan Vergano

National Geographic

PUBLISHED JANUARY 26, 2014

Apologies to Frank Sinatra, but the real Ol' Blue Eyes has been found—a 7,000-year-old Spaniard whose fossil genes reveal that early Europeans sported blue eyes and dark skin.
Mapping the blue-eyed boy's genes is part of ongoing effort to uncover the DNA of ancient humans. Thenew study in the journal Nature, led by Inigo Olalde of Spain's Institut de Biología Evolutiva in Barcelona, reports the genetic map of a skeleton found in a Spanish cave. (See also: "Modern Europe's Genetic History Starts in Stone Age.")

Why It Matters

Scholars had suspected that blue eyes arrived as an import into Europe, brought by late-arriving farmers who invaded the continent more than 5,000 years ago. Contrary to the conventional picture of a blue-eyed, fair-haired northern European, the study suggests that blue eyes were already common among the continent's early hunter-gatherers, along with darker skin.

But those aren't the only results that matter from the study. The researchers also discovered that a number of disease-resistance genes seen in modern Europeans were active in the ancient Spaniard's gene map. And the study adds genetic support to archaeological findings that hint that a widespread hunter-gatherer culture cut continuously across Europe in prehistory.

What They Did

The researchers extracted DNA from a tooth found with the skeleton of man, dubbed La Brana 1, uncovered in a cave near León, Spain, in 2006.

In the lab, they compared the DNA from the man with DNA from other Stone Age Europeans, such as Ötzi, the 5,300-year-old "Iceman" of the Alps (whose people were farmers), and older, partial samples of genes recovered from hunter-gatherer burials in Sweden, Finland, and Siberia.

They also compared the results against the DNA of 35 modern-day Europeans.

What They Found

Around 7,000 years ago, a Stone Age culture spread across Europe, made famous by discoveries of small, rotund "Venus" figurines found in their burials. The study results suggest those people were genetically connected—one thin population of dark-haired hunter-gatherers whose domain reached from Spain to Siberia. They were also partly the ancestors of many of today's northern Europeans.

Moreover, the ancient Spaniard had multiple genes linked to disease immunity, resistance to bacteria, and risks for musculoskeletal ailments, ones seen in people today. Understanding the origin of these genes can help better explain their function, which could aid medical studies, for example.

For fans of the "Paleo Diet" and other get-back-to-nature notions, the study brings some good news, suggesting that people carry around plenty of genes left over from their primeval forebears. The survival of some disease-resistance genes that mattered greatly in antiquity, as shown by their continuity in modern humans, also can help show how evolution worked its magic on us, and is still working today.

*


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it's not her saying it, it's another black supremacist racist. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joseph P. Widney is white moron. All you had to do is look him up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Widney - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Well you got the moron part right at least.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense-----I did not  "get my genes"    from you.       What is true is that  HOMO  SAPIENS ----all got genes in common and there are no true "races"
> in the animal   HOMO SAPIEN
> 
> 
> 
> You got your genes from my ancestors. Your ancestors mutated. Mine stayed the same. Sorry but thats science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweetums      without mutation there is no evolution-----
> had you descended from  "NON MUTATORS"----you
> would be an ape           I am not sorry---it is simple science
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mutations dont always involve skin color. In fact its very rare. I already posted the link the gene for light/white skin is only 7K years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no    its more like 20 to 30 thousand years old      Your
> statement is really ludicrous------you are speaking to
> grown people here.     I will help you understand the
> concept of mutation------do you know what a  BASE PAIR
> is?    ---
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are truly grown then you should be able to read science. Let me help you.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a fulla shit ignorant racist who's extremely insecure about her race, so she comes up with this outlandish crap to cover for the miserable life she has. "Her ancestors ran the world"
> 
> Whoever thought Greeks and Iraqis were black?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Greeks were never all Black. Iraq didnt exist. The Sumerians just like the Egptians were Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq existed-----it is mentioned in the bible-----Abraham
> came from Iraq-------it just had a different name-----
> ----ARAM  <<<<   was part of present day Iraq---
> geeeeee asclepias            did Egypt also
> "not exist"       even Brooklyn existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bible is a fairy tale but nowhere does it say Iraq. Egypt didn't exist until Greeks called it that. Before that it was Kemet or land of the Blacks.
Click to expand...


wrong-----land of black soil       black from the yearly deposition of silt  by the overflow of the Nile-----that over flow
thing was   VERY VERY important in the civilization of 
Egypt------their religion revolved around it.     If everyone
back then was  black------there would be no reason to
NAME  the country   "land of black people"    ------it would
be like naming Ireland   "land of people with red hair and freckles"      The issue about Egypt that gave it DISTINCTION-----was the nile river and the very fertile
nature of the soil-----that  BLACK SOIL


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got your genes from my ancestors. Your ancestors mutated. Mine stayed the same. Sorry but thats science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetums      without mutation there is no evolution-----
> had you descended from  "NON MUTATORS"----you
> would be an ape           I am not sorry---it is simple science
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mutations dont always involve skin color. In fact its very rare. I already posted the link the gene for light/white skin is only 7K years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no    its more like 20 to 30 thousand years old      Your
> statement is really ludicrous------you are speaking to
> grown people here.     I will help you understand the
> concept of mutation------do you know what a  BASE PAIR
> is?    ---
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are truly grown then you should be able to read science. Let me help you.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a fulla shit ignorant racist who's extremely insecure about her race, so she comes up with this outlandish crap to cover for the miserable life she has. "Her ancestors ran the world"
> 
> Whoever thought Greeks and Iraqis were black?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Greeks were never all Black. Iraq didnt exist. The Sumerians just like the Egptians were Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq existed-----it is mentioned in the bible-----Abraham
> came from Iraq-------it just had a different name-----
> ----ARAM  <<<<   was part of present day Iraq---
> geeeeee asclepias            did Egypt also
> "not exist"       even Brooklyn existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bible is a fairy tale but nowhere does it say Iraq. Egypt didn't exist until Greeks called it that. Before that it was Kemet or land of the Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong-----land of black soil       black from the yearly deposition of silt  by the overflow of the Nile-----that over flow
> thing was   VERY VERY important in the civilization of
> Egypt------their religion revolved around it.     If everyone
> back then was  black------there would be no reason to
> NAME  the country   "land of black people"    ------it would
> be like naming Ireland   "land of people with red hair and freckles"      The issue about Egypt that gave it DISTINCTION-----was the nile river and the very fertile
> nature of the soil-----that  BLACK SOIL
Click to expand...

Stop it silly. Why did they call themselves Black people? No one names their country after dirt. Who told you that wild story? 

You wouldnt call ireland land of the red hair and freckles because all people from ireland dont have red hair and freckles.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right----they are discriminated against and disdained because of their   "LINEAGE"       as perceived by arabs   (Iraqis
> think they are arabs )      they are perceived as being the
> descendants of slaves.      Same is true in Yemen.   blacks
> over there are something like an  "outcaste"  caste.   Arabs
> are very lineage conscious.     Ambitious people like to trace
> themselves to muhummad or at least one of his pals-----
> Sadaam claimed connection to muhummad   )
> Keep in mind-----for a british writer---Sadaam was BROWN
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
Click to expand...


So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetums      without mutation there is no evolution-----
> had you descended from  "NON MUTATORS"----you
> would be an ape           I am not sorry---it is simple science
> 
> 
> 
> Mutations dont always involve skin color. In fact its very rare. I already posted the link the gene for light/white skin is only 7K years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no    its more like 20 to 30 thousand years old      Your
> statement is really ludicrous------you are speaking to
> grown people here.     I will help you understand the
> concept of mutation------do you know what a  BASE PAIR
> is?    ---
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are truly grown then you should be able to read science. Let me help you.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a fulla shit ignorant racist who's extremely insecure about her race, so she comes up with this outlandish crap to cover for the miserable life she has. "Her ancestors ran the world"
> 
> Whoever thought Greeks and Iraqis were black?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Greeks were never all Black. Iraq didnt exist. The Sumerians just like the Egptians were Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq existed-----it is mentioned in the bible-----Abraham
> came from Iraq-------it just had a different name-----
> ----ARAM  <<<<   was part of present day Iraq---
> geeeeee asclepias            did Egypt also
> "not exist"       even Brooklyn existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bible is a fairy tale but nowhere does it say Iraq. Egypt didn't exist until Greeks called it that. Before that it was Kemet or land of the Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong-----land of black soil       black from the yearly deposition of silt  by the overflow of the Nile-----that over flow
> thing was   VERY VERY important in the civilization of
> Egypt------their religion revolved around it.     If everyone
> back then was  black------there would be no reason to
> NAME  the country   "land of black people"    ------it would
> be like naming Ireland   "land of people with red hair and freckles"      The issue about Egypt that gave it DISTINCTION-----was the nile river and the very fertile
> nature of the soil-----that  BLACK SOIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it silly. Why did they call themselves Black people? No one names their country after dirt.
> 
> You wouldnt call ireland land of the red hair and freckles because all people from ireland dont have red hair and freckles.
Click to expand...


try again----so far you have claimed that  EVERYONE WAS BLACK--------of course countries are not named for DIRT---
they are named for the distinctive features-----EMERALD ISLES.             NAHARAYIM -----two rivers----Mesopotamia-Iraq


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what they are perceived to be. Some of them are descended from slaves. What is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
Click to expand...

There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetums      without mutation there is no evolution-----
> had you descended from  "NON MUTATORS"----you
> would be an ape           I am not sorry---it is simple science
> 
> 
> 
> Mutations dont always involve skin color. In fact its very rare. I already posted the link the gene for light/white skin is only 7K years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no    its more like 20 to 30 thousand years old      Your
> statement is really ludicrous------you are speaking to
> grown people here.     I will help you understand the
> concept of mutation------do you know what a  BASE PAIR
> is?    ---
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are truly grown then you should be able to read science. Let me help you.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a fulla shit ignorant racist who's extremely insecure about her race, so she comes up with this outlandish crap to cover for the miserable life she has. "Her ancestors ran the world"
> 
> Whoever thought Greeks and Iraqis were black?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Greeks were never all Black. Iraq didnt exist. The Sumerians just like the Egptians were Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq existed-----it is mentioned in the bible-----Abraham
> came from Iraq-------it just had a different name-----
> ----ARAM  <<<<   was part of present day Iraq---
> geeeeee asclepias            did Egypt also
> "not exist"       even Brooklyn existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bible is a fairy tale but nowhere does it say Iraq. Egypt didn't exist until Greeks called it that. Before that it was Kemet or land of the Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong-----land of black soil       black from the yearly deposition of silt  by the overflow of the Nile-----that over flow
> thing was   VERY VERY important in the civilization of
> Egypt------their religion revolved around it.     If everyone
> back then was  black------there would be no reason to
> NAME  the country   "land of black people"    ------it would
> be like naming Ireland   "land of people with red hair and freckles"      The issue about Egypt that gave it DISTINCTION-----was the nile river and the very fertile
> nature of the soil-----that  BLACK SOIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it silly. Why did they call themselves Black people? No one names their country after dirt. Who told you that wild story?
> 
> You wouldnt call ireland land of the red hair and freckles because all people from ireland dont have red hair and freckles.
Click to expand...


Wrong again dipshit. They referred to the land as black you friggin idiot!  I wonder how your head got filled up with all this racist garbage. 

*Geography*
The ancient Egyptians thought of Egypt as being divided into two types of land, the 'black land' and the 'red land'.





The 'black land' was the fertile land on the banks of the Nile. The ancient Egyptians used this land for growing their crops. This was the only land in ancient Egypt that could be farmed because a layer of rich, black silt was deposited there every year after the Nile flooded.






The 'red land' was the barren desert that protected Egypt on two sides. These deserts separated ancient Egypt from neighbouring countries and invading armies. They also provided the ancient Egyptians with a source for precious metals and semi-precious stones.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
Click to expand...


when did the   LIE MUTATION  kick in?      I googled but
could find no evidence of   the  LIE  mutation.     Remember---
I got all my genes from your ancestors


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mutations dont always involve skin color. In fact its very rare. I already posted the link the gene for light/white skin is only 7K years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no    its more like 20 to 30 thousand years old      Your
> statement is really ludicrous------you are speaking to
> grown people here.     I will help you understand the
> concept of mutation------do you know what a  BASE PAIR
> is?    ---
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are truly grown then you should be able to read science. Let me help you.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks were never all Black. Iraq didnt exist. The Sumerians just like the Egptians were Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq existed-----it is mentioned in the bible-----Abraham
> came from Iraq-------it just had a different name-----
> ----ARAM  <<<<   was part of present day Iraq---
> geeeeee asclepias            did Egypt also
> "not exist"       even Brooklyn existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bible is a fairy tale but nowhere does it say Iraq. Egypt didn't exist until Greeks called it that. Before that it was Kemet or land of the Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong-----land of black soil       black from the yearly deposition of silt  by the overflow of the Nile-----that over flow
> thing was   VERY VERY important in the civilization of
> Egypt------their religion revolved around it.     If everyone
> back then was  black------there would be no reason to
> NAME  the country   "land of black people"    ------it would
> be like naming Ireland   "land of people with red hair and freckles"      The issue about Egypt that gave it DISTINCTION-----was the nile river and the very fertile
> nature of the soil-----that  BLACK SOIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it silly. Why did they call themselves Black people? No one names their country after dirt.
> 
> You wouldnt call ireland land of the red hair and freckles because all people from ireland dont have red hair and freckles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again----so far you have claimed that  EVERYONE WAS BLACK--------of course countries are not named for DIRT---
> they are named for the distinctive features-----EMERALD ISLES.             NAHARAYIM -----two rivers----Mesopotamia-Iraq
Click to expand...

Land is dirt. There is Black dirt all over Africa. Gimme a break. If they were calling it Black land it would be called Kemet ta. not just Kemet. They called themselves the Kemet tu. "Black people".

Of course everyone was Black. White people didnt come about until 7K years ago. You are having a hard time reading that post arent you?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did the   LIE MUTATION  kick in?      I googled but
> could find no evidence of   the  LIE  mutation.     Remember---
> I got all my genes from your ancestors
Click to expand...

About 7K years ago.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no    its more like 20 to 30 thousand years old      Your
> statement is really ludicrous------you are speaking to
> grown people here.     I will help you understand the
> concept of mutation------do you know what a  BASE PAIR
> is?    ---
> 
> 
> 
> If you are truly grown then you should be able to read science. Let me help you.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq existed-----it is mentioned in the bible-----Abraham
> came from Iraq-------it just had a different name-----
> ----ARAM  <<<<   was part of present day Iraq---
> geeeeee asclepias            did Egypt also
> "not exist"       even Brooklyn existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bible is a fairy tale but nowhere does it say Iraq. Egypt didn't exist until Greeks called it that. Before that it was Kemet or land of the Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong-----land of black soil       black from the yearly deposition of silt  by the overflow of the Nile-----that over flow
> thing was   VERY VERY important in the civilization of
> Egypt------their religion revolved around it.     If everyone
> back then was  black------there would be no reason to
> NAME  the country   "land of black people"    ------it would
> be like naming Ireland   "land of people with red hair and freckles"      The issue about Egypt that gave it DISTINCTION-----was the nile river and the very fertile
> nature of the soil-----that  BLACK SOIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it silly. Why did they call themselves Black people? No one names their country after dirt.
> 
> You wouldnt call ireland land of the red hair and freckles because all people from ireland dont have red hair and freckles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again----so far you have claimed that  EVERYONE WAS BLACK--------of course countries are not named for DIRT---
> they are named for the distinctive features-----EMERALD ISLES.             NAHARAYIM -----two rivers----Mesopotamia-Iraq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land is dirt. There is Black dirt all over Africa. Gimme a break. If they were calling it Black land it would be called Kemet ta. not just Kemet. The called themselves the Kemet tu. "Black people".
> 
> Of course everyone was Black. White people didnt come about until 7K years ago. You are having a hard time reading that post arent you?
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha. You are a troll with no self respect.  The Egyptians themselves call it the people of the black land. MORON. 


"Basically, we can examine three groups of names which have applied to Egypt. In the early period of Egypt, during the Old Kingdom, Egypt was referred to as Kemet (Kermit), or simply Kmt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, which means the Black land. They called themselves "remetch en Kermet", which means the "People of the Black Land". The term refers to the rich soil found in the Nile Valley and Delta. But it was also sometimes referred to as Deshret, or dshrt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, which refers to the "Red Land", or deserts of which Egypt is mostly comprised."

Read more: Egypt The Origin of the Name Egypt


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no    its more like 20 to 30 thousand years old      Your
> statement is really ludicrous------you are speaking to
> grown people here.     I will help you understand the
> concept of mutation------do you know what a  BASE PAIR
> is?    ---
> 
> 
> 
> If you are truly grown then you should be able to read science. Let me help you.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq existed-----it is mentioned in the bible-----Abraham
> came from Iraq-------it just had a different name-----
> ----ARAM  <<<<   was part of present day Iraq---
> geeeeee asclepias            did Egypt also
> "not exist"       even Brooklyn existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bible is a fairy tale but nowhere does it say Iraq. Egypt didn't exist until Greeks called it that. Before that it was Kemet or land of the Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong-----land of black soil       black from the yearly deposition of silt  by the overflow of the Nile-----that over flow
> thing was   VERY VERY important in the civilization of
> Egypt------their religion revolved around it.     If everyone
> back then was  black------there would be no reason to
> NAME  the country   "land of black people"    ------it would
> be like naming Ireland   "land of people with red hair and freckles"      The issue about Egypt that gave it DISTINCTION-----was the nile river and the very fertile
> nature of the soil-----that  BLACK SOIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it silly. Why did they call themselves Black people? No one names their country after dirt.
> 
> You wouldnt call ireland land of the red hair and freckles because all people from ireland dont have red hair and freckles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again----so far you have claimed that  EVERYONE WAS BLACK--------of course countries are not named for DIRT---
> they are named for the distinctive features-----EMERALD ISLES.             NAHARAYIM -----two rivers----Mesopotamia-Iraq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land is dirt. There is Black dirt all over Africa. Gimme a break. If they were calling it Black land it would be called Kemet ta. not just Kemet. They called themselves the Kemet tu. "Black people".
> 
> Of course everyone was Black. White people didnt come about until 7K years ago. You are having a hard time reading that post arent you?
Click to expand...


Of course everyone wasn't black, you just wish they were.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did the   LIE MUTATION  kick in?      I googled but
> could find no evidence of   the  LIE  mutation.     Remember---
> I got all my genes from your ancestors
Click to expand...


Make sure you send her a monthly check for it. The welfare doesn't cover everything.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
Click to expand...


you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
recover


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are truly grown then you should be able to read science. Let me help you.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bible is a fairy tale but nowhere does it say Iraq. Egypt didn't exist until Greeks called it that. Before that it was Kemet or land of the Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong-----land of black soil       black from the yearly deposition of silt  by the overflow of the Nile-----that over flow
> thing was   VERY VERY important in the civilization of
> Egypt------their religion revolved around it.     If everyone
> back then was  black------there would be no reason to
> NAME  the country   "land of black people"    ------it would
> be like naming Ireland   "land of people with red hair and freckles"      The issue about Egypt that gave it DISTINCTION-----was the nile river and the very fertile
> nature of the soil-----that  BLACK SOIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it silly. Why did they call themselves Black people? No one names their country after dirt.
> 
> You wouldnt call ireland land of the red hair and freckles because all people from ireland dont have red hair and freckles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again----so far you have claimed that  EVERYONE WAS BLACK--------of course countries are not named for DIRT---
> they are named for the distinctive features-----EMERALD ISLES.             NAHARAYIM -----two rivers----Mesopotamia-Iraq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land is dirt. There is Black dirt all over Africa. Gimme a break. If they were calling it Black land it would be called Kemet ta. not just Kemet. They called themselves the Kemet tu. "Black people".
> 
> Of course everyone was Black. White people didnt come about until 7K years ago. You are having a hard time reading that post arent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course everyone wasn't black, you just wish they were.
Click to expand...

Science says different. Sorry.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
Click to expand...

I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that your theory that the presence of black
> Iraqis KINDA indicates the the people of  Mesopotamia
> ---historically were black-------is debunkable----what is
> true is that arab caravan goons DID sell blacks to over
> there too.    Babylon was a wealthy place----BAGHDAD
> was the center of the world 1000 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
Click to expand...


Ah I see, so the only white perspective you like is the one that agrees with your stupidity.  The rest are all wrong!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are truly grown then you should be able to read science. Let me help you.
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> "The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bible is a fairy tale but nowhere does it say Iraq. Egypt didn't exist until Greeks called it that. Before that it was Kemet or land of the Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong-----land of black soil       black from the yearly deposition of silt  by the overflow of the Nile-----that over flow
> thing was   VERY VERY important in the civilization of
> Egypt------their religion revolved around it.     If everyone
> back then was  black------there would be no reason to
> NAME  the country   "land of black people"    ------it would
> be like naming Ireland   "land of people with red hair and freckles"      The issue about Egypt that gave it DISTINCTION-----was the nile river and the very fertile
> nature of the soil-----that  BLACK SOIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it silly. Why did they call themselves Black people? No one names their country after dirt.
> 
> You wouldnt call ireland land of the red hair and freckles because all people from ireland dont have red hair and freckles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again----so far you have claimed that  EVERYONE WAS BLACK--------of course countries are not named for DIRT---
> they are named for the distinctive features-----EMERALD ISLES.             NAHARAYIM -----two rivers----Mesopotamia-Iraq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land is dirt. There is Black dirt all over Africa. Gimme a break. If they were calling it Black land it would be called Kemet ta. not just Kemet. They called themselves the Kemet tu. "Black people".
> 
> Of course everyone was Black. White people didnt come about until 7K years ago. You are having a hard time reading that post arent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course everyone wasn't black, you just wish they were.
Click to expand...


If everyone was black------Egypt would have simply called itself   LAND OF PEOPLE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
Click to expand...


Yes, white people are not credible, they are all evil.  Except for you semiliterate ignorant racist black angels who think the whole world began and ended with blacks.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
Click to expand...


right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
LYING??


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong-----land of black soil       black from the yearly deposition of silt  by the overflow of the Nile-----that over flow
> thing was   VERY VERY important in the civilization of
> Egypt------their religion revolved around it.     If everyone
> back then was  black------there would be no reason to
> NAME  the country   "land of black people"    ------it would
> be like naming Ireland   "land of people with red hair and freckles"      The issue about Egypt that gave it DISTINCTION-----was the nile river and the very fertile
> nature of the soil-----that  BLACK SOIL
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it silly. Why did they call themselves Black people? No one names their country after dirt.
> 
> You wouldnt call ireland land of the red hair and freckles because all people from ireland dont have red hair and freckles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again----so far you have claimed that  EVERYONE WAS BLACK--------of course countries are not named for DIRT---
> they are named for the distinctive features-----EMERALD ISLES.             NAHARAYIM -----two rivers----Mesopotamia-Iraq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land is dirt. There is Black dirt all over Africa. Gimme a break. If they were calling it Black land it would be called Kemet ta. not just Kemet. They called themselves the Kemet tu. "Black people".
> 
> Of course everyone was Black. White people didnt come about until 7K years ago. You are having a hard time reading that post arent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course everyone wasn't black, you just wish they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If everyone was black------Egypt would have simply called itself   LAND OF PEOPLE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE
Click to expand...


I think Ascelpias comes from the land of the SHMUCKS.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
Click to expand...

I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
Click to expand...


White people also have an evil gene, you forgot.  Plus they also have gene that make them horrible dancers who can't jump!


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it silly. Why did they call themselves Black people? No one names their country after dirt.
> 
> You wouldnt call ireland land of the red hair and freckles because all people from ireland dont have red hair and freckles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try again----so far you have claimed that  EVERYONE WAS BLACK--------of course countries are not named for DIRT---
> they are named for the distinctive features-----EMERALD ISLES.             NAHARAYIM -----two rivers----Mesopotamia-Iraq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land is dirt. There is Black dirt all over Africa. Gimme a break. If they were calling it Black land it would be called Kemet ta. not just Kemet. They called themselves the Kemet tu. "Black people".
> 
> Of course everyone was Black. White people didnt come about until 7K years ago. You are having a hard time reading that post arent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course everyone wasn't black, you just wish they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If everyone was black------Egypt would have simply called itself   LAND OF PEOPLE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Ascelpias comes from the land of the SHMUCKS.
Click to expand...


a little question roudy-----How far back do you trace your
Iraqi Lineage?


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people also have an evil gene.
Click to expand...

Probably. I wonder how one can consider themselves civilized and superior yet do some the feral barbaric acts they pulled on the enslaved Africans. I mean if you thought Blacks were not human why would you rape Black women or top that off with raping Black girls. How can you be a pedophile thats into bestiality and not be evil?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
Click to expand...


Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
Click to expand...


not pretense-----every Egyptian I ever met was what even
my wapish home town wasps would call  "white"  -------
every Coptic Christian I have known has been "white"   ----
several even have reddish brown hair.    Omar Sharif is
"white"      Even the copts so historic that they speak
Aramaic  are "thiete"-------a few thousand years enough time
to COMPLETELY WASH OUT


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people also have an evil gene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably. I wonder how one can consider themselves civilized and superior yet do some the feral barbaric acts they pulled on the enslaved Africans. I mean if you thought Blacks were not human why would you rape Black women or top that off with raping Black girls. How can you be a pedophile thats into bestiality and not be evil?
Click to expand...


Why do Black Muslims like Boko Haram take 200 black women and then sell them into slavery after raping them. Any idea?

I don't see whites engaging in this kind of barbaric behavior today, do you?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people also have an evil gene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably. I wonder how one can consider themselves civilized and superior yet do some the feral barbaric acts they pulled on the enslaved Africans. I mean if you thought Blacks were not human why would you rape Black women or top that off with raping Black girls. How can you be a pedophile thats into bestiality and not be evil?
Click to expand...


Historically------those arab slave traders who you claim
were all black-----(I think you claim that-----Elijah muhummad
seemed to think so   ?????)  did far worse.    Rape is a horrible crime--------always was and always will be------
is that something  blacks never do?


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not pretense-----every Egyptian I ever met was what even
> my wapish home town wasps would call  "white"  -------
> every Coptic Christian I have known has been "white"   ----
> several even have reddish brown hair.    Omar Sharif is
> "white"      Even the copts so historic that they speak
> Aramaic  are "thiete"-------a few thousand years enough time
> to COMPLETELY WASH OUT
Click to expand...


Copts have always been Caucasians. Always.


----------



## Sally

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all debunkable. They called themselves the Black Headed people. That "Black" keeps popping up doesnt it? The farther you go back the Blacker the world becomes. Like the Greeks and other historians say. Blacks ruled all the way to SE Asia.
> 
> 
> "It seems certain," declares Sir E. A. Wallis Budge,
> "that classical historians and geographers called the whole region from India to Egypt,
> both countries inclusive, by the name of Ethiopia, and in consequence they regarded all
> the dark-skinned and black peoples who inhabited it as Ethiopians.
> 
> 
> "Apollonius Rhodius states that the Egyptians of Colchis preserved as heirlooms a number of wooden tablets showing seas and highways with considerable accuracy. Though this theory was not generally adopted by the ancients, it has been defended – but not with complete success, by some modern writers. There seems to have been a Negroid component (which predates the Arab slave trade) along the Black Sea region, whose origins could very well be traced to an Ancient Extra-African expedition, although this cannot be verified by archaeological evidence."
> 
> 
> “In former times this Asiatic Negro spread, we can scarcely explain how,
> unless the land connections of those days were more extended, through
> Eastern Australia to Tasmania, and from the Solomon Island to New
> Caledonia and even New Zealand, to Fiji and Hawaii. The Negroid
> element in Burma and Annam is, therefore, easily to be explained by
> supposing that in ancient times Southern Asia had a Negro population
> ranging from the Persian Gulf to Indo-China and the Malay Archipelago.”
> 
> -Sir Harry H. Johnston
> 
> 
> 
> “Back in the centuries which are scarcely historic, where history gives
> indeed only vague hintings, are traces of a widespread primitive civili-
> 
> zation, crude, imperfect, garish, barbaric, yet ruling the world of that
> 
> age from its seats of power in the valleys of the Ganges and the Euphrates
> 
> and the Nile; and it was of the black races. *The first Babylon seems
> 
> to have been built by a Negroid race. The earliest Egyptian civilization
> 
> seems to have been Negroid.* It was in the days before the Semite was
> 
> known in either land. The black seems to have built up empire, such as
> 
> it was, by the water of the Ganges before Mongol or Aryan.
> 
> -Joseph P. Widney (Race Life of the Ayran Peoples)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
Click to expand...


Actually I was thinking that we should all chip im and buy her a new pick so she can get her Angela David hairdo even higher.  Why is she going on and on trying to give everyone an anthropology lesson instead of talking about what this thread is supposed to be about?  Why isn't this Black person going over to Africa and help with the Ebola crisis there instead of wasting her time here.  Her people need her there instead of her wasting time on forums showing the readers how mentally unbalanced she is.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> 
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not pretense-----every Egyptian I ever met was what even
> my wapish home town wasps would call  "white"  -------
> every Coptic Christian I have known has been "white"   ----
> several even have reddish brown hair.    Omar Sharif is
> "white"      Even the copts so historic that they speak
> Aramaic  are "thiete"-------a few thousand years enough time
> to COMPLETELY WASH OUT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Copts have always been Caucasians. Always.
Click to expand...


asclepias said they were all black------at least the Egyptian ones were-------the Iraqi chaldeans don't count------???


----------



## irosie91

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, Babylonians were Negroes too!  Now I've heard it all!
> 
> Can I be your agent?  I think you have a great future as a black supremacist comedian.
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice its not me saying this. Its another white guy historian that actually told the truth. Joseph P. Widney I believe him though. No one calls themselves the Black head people for no reason. There is also linguistic evidence that links their language to the Niger-Bantu language group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....If a white guy says things that agree with your lunacy you're all for it, but the mountains and mountains of evidence that say you're fulla shit you poo poo because they're all whites with agendas like guy who wrote the Ugly Duckling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I was thinking that we should all chip im and buy her a new pick so she can get her Angela David hairdo even higher.  Why is she going on and on trying to give everyone an anthropology lesson instead of talking about what this thread is supposed to be about?  Why isn't this Black person going over to Africa and help with the Ebola crisis there instead of wasting her time here.  Her people need her there instead of her wasting time on forums showing the readers how mentally unbalanced she is.
Click to expand...



good point-----with her LOGIC  ----it could act as a viricide


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mountains of evidence I'm wrong. There is just a white perspective and interpretation of the facts. Since white people lie at the drop of a hat I dont believe them unless they make absolute sense. Sorry but your track record is all fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
Click to expand...

Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not pretense-----every Egyptian I ever met was what even
> my wapish home town wasps would call  "white"  -------
> every Coptic Christian I have known has been "white"   ----
> several even have reddish brown hair.    Omar Sharif is
> "white"      Even the copts so historic that they speak
> Aramaic  are "thiete"-------a few thousand years enough time
> to COMPLETELY WASH OUT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Copts have always been Caucasians. Always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> asclepias said they were all black------at least the Egyptian ones were-------the Iraqi chaldeans don't count------???
Click to expand...

Thats correct. the Arabs are simply mixed breeds.


----------



## Roudy

Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white. 

True story


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> 
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people also have an evil gene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably. I wonder how one can consider themselves civilized and superior yet do some the feral barbaric acts they pulled on the enslaved Africans. I mean if you thought Blacks were not human why would you rape Black women or top that off with raping Black girls. How can you be a pedophile thats into bestiality and not be evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do Black Muslims like Boko Haram take 200 black women and then sell them into slavery after raping them. Any idea?
> 
> I don't see whites engaging in this kind of barbaric behavior today, do you?
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> 
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
Click to expand...


very creative   Asclepias


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> 
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not pretense-----every Egyptian I ever met was what even
> my wapish home town wasps would call  "white"  -------
> every Coptic Christian I have known has been "white"   ----
> several even have reddish brown hair.    Omar Sharif is
> "white"      Even the copts so historic that they speak
> Aramaic  are "thiete"-------a few thousand years enough time
> to COMPLETELY WASH OUT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Copts have always been Caucasians. Always.
Click to expand...

Only the white ones. The real orginal ones were Black like I posted earlier.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story



yup     and for dessert -----read    BRAIN ON ICE ---by Edridge
Cleaver


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very creative   Asclepias
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> 
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
Click to expand...


Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup     and for dessert -----read    BRAIN ON ICE ---by Edridge
> Cleaver
Click to expand...

You should read The Iceman Inheritance. Its by a white guy. Fascinating book.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Syrians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
Click to expand...


WRONG!!!!  ;  ;  they were all black and then the 
    *****WHITE LIE GENE******  kicked in


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Syrians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
Click to expand...

No. Actually Blacks started all of them. Take that back. I'm not sure about Persia but the others were definitely Black people. The first two dynasties of China were Black people. I actually dated a girl from there that looked Black. They hide these people just like the Arabs do.


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story
Click to expand...


Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wrote the magic words   INTERPRETATION-----it came
> about in the 60s-----I was there------the "BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL"     movement -----good as a start----it MOVED AND MORPHED into insanity-----I am optimistic----you will
> recover
> 
> 
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people also have an evil gene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably. I wonder how one can consider themselves civilized and superior yet do some the feral barbaric acts they pulled on the enslaved Africans. I mean if you thought Blacks were not human why would you rape Black women or top that off with raping Black girls. How can you be a pedophile thats into bestiality and not be evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Historically------those arab slave traders who you claim
> were all black-----(I think you claim that-----Elijah muhummad
> seemed to think so   ?????)  did far worse.    Rape is a horrible crime--------always was and always will be------
> is that something  blacks never do?
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with my point? Seems like you are reduced to acting like a child and trying to pin the blame on someone else. Arabs didnt run things here in the US. Whites did.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people also have an evil gene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably. I wonder how one can consider themselves civilized and superior yet do some the feral barbaric acts they pulled on the enslaved Africans. I mean if you thought Blacks were not human why would you rape Black women or top that off with raping Black girls. How can you be a pedophile thats into bestiality and not be evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do Black Muslims like Boko Haram take 200 black women and then sell them into slavery after raping them. Any idea?
> 
> I don't see whites engaging in this kind of barbaric behavior today, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?
Click to expand...


Oh so you have no answer then. Black Muslims are raping and selling black women as slaves TODAY, yet you're whining about whites who did it in the distant past.   Because they're whites, of course.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?
Click to expand...

Yes. While europe was trying to come out of the Dark ages, the Kingdoms of Ghana and Mali etc were teaching the rest of the world. Matter of fact those times produced great art better than anything in europe and the wealthiest man to ever walk the planet.. They also learned how to make carbonized steel. They dont tell you this stuff in school so you have to look for it.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people also have an evil gene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably. I wonder how one can consider themselves civilized and superior yet do some the feral barbaric acts they pulled on the enslaved Africans. I mean if you thought Blacks were not human why would you rape Black women or top that off with raping Black girls. How can you be a pedophile thats into bestiality and not be evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do Black Muslims like Boko Haram take 200 black women and then sell them into slavery after raping them. Any idea?
> 
> I don't see whites engaging in this kind of barbaric behavior today, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so you have no answer then. Black Muslims are raping and selling black women as slaves TODAY, yet you're whining about whites who did it in the distant past.   Because they're whites, of course.
Click to expand...

Thats right. I have no answer because I'm not allowing you to try and deflect. Lets talk about what whites did with their lies and falsifying of history. The spotlight is on you.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Syrians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Actually Blacks started all of them. Take that back. I'm not sure about Persia but the others were definitely Black people. The first two dynasties of China were Black people. I actually dated a girl from there that looked Black. They hide these people just like the Arabs do.
Click to expand...


Oh so you think the Chinese were blacks to?   Geez what were we thinking of?!  The Chinese rewrote their black history too!  Maybe they had that evil white gene in them. That's what it is. Yup.

Exactly what kind of drugs are you high on, that is causing these hallucinations?  Cause I want some of it.

I hope you don't teach this shit to your kids.  I feel really really sorry for them.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. While europe was trying to come out of the Dark ages, the Kingdoms of Ghana and Mali etc were teaching the rest of the world. Matter of fact those times produced great art better than anything in europe and the wealthiest man to ever walk the planet.. They also learned how to make carbonized steel. They dont tell you this stuff in school so you have to look for it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, we see how the Blacks have advanced all over Africa.  Remember, if you ever get sick, do not use anything which was thought up by an evil  White man.  Why are you even on your computer?  A Black Man didn't invent it.  Meanwhile, there are still Black tribes in Africa still murdering each other, like in the Dark Ages.  I guess by some Blacks that would be called Advancement.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people also have an evil gene.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. I wonder how one can consider themselves civilized and superior yet do some the feral barbaric acts they pulled on the enslaved Africans. I mean if you thought Blacks were not human why would you rape Black women or top that off with raping Black girls. How can you be a pedophile thats into bestiality and not be evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do Black Muslims like Boko Haram take 200 black women and then sell them into slavery after raping them. Any idea?
> 
> I don't see whites engaging in this kind of barbaric behavior today, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so you have no answer then. Black Muslims are raping and selling black women as slaves TODAY, yet you're whining about whites who did it in the distant past.   Because they're whites, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats right. I have no answer because I'm not allowing you to try and deflect. Lets talk about what whites did with their lies and falsifying of history. The spotlight is on you.
Click to expand...


You brought up something about an inferiority complex that allows certain people to go out and take black women as slaves and rape them right?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup     and for dessert -----read    BRAIN ON ICE ---by Edridge
> Cleaver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should read The Iceman Inheritance. Its by a white guy. Fascinating book.
Click to expand...


silly book-----there were lots of those recreation bullshit books
around   in the 1980s     They are all a bit Nazi ----Like CONAN 
THE BARBARIAN


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?
Click to expand...


No but let's ask the black history expert here.  She will tell you that all the great white acheivements were actually black. Even Galileo, Darwin, and davinci were black.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup     and for dessert -----read    BRAIN ON ICE ---by Edridge
> Cleaver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should read The Iceman Inheritance. Its by a white guy. Fascinating book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> silly book-----there were lots of those recreation bullshit books
> around   in the 1980s     They are all a bit Nazi ----Like CONAN
> THE BARBARIAN
Click to expand...



Mozart was black.


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
Click to expand...




Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said white interpretation. White people are not credible so we did our own research. We found out white people lie for no particular reason other than they are dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
Click to expand...


Even if everyone was Black at one time and the further away many moved from the Equator their skin lightened so that they are now White (Please don't tell a Chinese person that), what have the Blacks in Africa contributed to this modern world?  Ebola?  AIDS?


----------



## irosie91

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if everyone was Black at one time and the further away many moved from the Equator their skin lightened so that they are now White (Please don't tell a Chinese person that), what have the Blacks in Africa contributed to this modern world?  Ebola?  AIDS?
Click to expand...


Now you really screwed it up,   Sally----both ebola
and HIV  were  manufactured by a mad jewish scientist
in  Brooklyn------and he unleashed it------upon black
people in   "soul-food"  joints


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right---white people have the white skin gene ------and the LIE gene--------black people who do not have white gene-----don't lie-------Have you concluded that the WHITE SKIN GENE----
> also acts as a  LIE GENE??--------from whence cometh the
> LYING??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if everyone was Black at one time and the further away many moved from the Equator their skin lightened so that they are now White (Please don't tell a Chinese person that), what have the Blacks in Africa contributed to this modern world?  Ebola?  AIDS?
Click to expand...

You missed the memo. The white gene didnt appear until 7K years ago.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. While europe was trying to come out of the Dark ages, the Kingdoms of Ghana and Mali etc were teaching the rest of the world. Matter of fact those times produced great art better than anything in europe and the wealthiest man to ever walk the planet.. They also learned how to make carbonized steel. They dont tell you this stuff in school so you have to look for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we see how the Blacks have advanced all over Africa.  Remember, if you ever get sick, do not use anything which was thought up by an evil  White man.  Why are you even on your computer?  A Black Man didn't invent it.  Meanwhile, there are still Black tribes in Africa still murdering each other, like in the Dark Ages.  I guess by some Blacks that would be called Advancement.
Click to expand...

Meet Mark Dean. Owns 3 of the patents on the computer. Sorry dog.

Mark Dean computer scientist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but let's ask the black history expert here.  She will tell you that all the great white acheivements were actually black. Even Galileo, Darwin, and davinci were black.
Click to expand...

Those guys all were taught by Black and Tawny Moors.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup     and for dessert -----read    BRAIN ON ICE ---by Edridge
> Cleaver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should read The Iceman Inheritance. Its by a white guy. Fascinating book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> silly book-----there were lots of those recreation bullshit books
> around   in the 1980s     They are all a bit Nazi ----Like CONAN
> THE BARBARIAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart was black.
Click to expand...

I never knew that. His music sucks ass. I would have thought he was white.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. While europe was trying to come out of the Dark ages, the Kingdoms of Ghana and Mali etc were teaching the rest of the world. Matter of fact those times produced great art better than anything in europe and the wealthiest man to ever walk the planet.. They also learned how to make carbonized steel. They dont tell you this stuff in school so you have to look for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we see how the Blacks have advanced all over Africa.  Remember, if you ever get sick, do not use anything which was thought up by an evil  White man.  Why are you even on your computer?  A Black Man didn't invent it.  Meanwhile, there are still Black tribes in Africa still murdering each other, like in the Dark Ages.  I guess by some Blacks that would be called Advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet Mark Dean. Owns 3 of the patents on the computer. Sorry dog.
> 
> Mark Dean computer scientist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. While europe was trying to come out of the Dark ages, the Kingdoms of Ghana and Mali etc were teaching the rest of the world. Matter of fact those times produced great art better than anything in europe and the wealthiest man to ever walk the planet.. They also learned how to make carbonized steel. They dont tell you this stuff in school so you have to look for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we see how the Blacks have advanced all over Africa.  Remember, if you ever get sick, do not use anything which was thought up by an evil  White man.  Why are you even on your computer?  A Black Man didn't invent it.  Meanwhile, there are still Black tribes in Africa still murdering each other, like in the Dark Ages.  I guess by some Blacks that would be called Advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet Mark Dean. Owns 3 of the patents on the computer. Sorry dog.
> 
> Mark Dean computer scientist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Computers have been around a long, long time.  Can you show us any Blacks who were the scientists on the old computers such as working on computers for IBM.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if its a gene. I just think it stems from an inferiority complex. Why else would you pretend the Egyptians were white for all these years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if everyone was Black at one time and the further away many moved from the Equator their skin lightened so that they are now White (Please don't tell a Chinese person that), what have the Blacks in Africa contributed to this modern world?  Ebola?  AIDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the memo. The white gene didnt appear until 7K years ago.
Click to expand...


If all these people in Africa were born Black, then the majority must be Black now still living there.  Give us a list of inventions which have come out of Africa in say the last four hundred years.  You can leave out the diseases that the White man is trying to do away with now.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. While europe was trying to come out of the Dark ages, the Kingdoms of Ghana and Mali etc were teaching the rest of the world. Matter of fact those times produced great art better than anything in europe and the wealthiest man to ever walk the planet.. They also learned how to make carbonized steel. They dont tell you this stuff in school so you have to look for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we see how the Blacks have advanced all over Africa.  Remember, if you ever get sick, do not use anything which was thought up by an evil  White man.  Why are you even on your computer?  A Black Man didn't invent it.  Meanwhile, there are still Black tribes in Africa still murdering each other, like in the Dark Ages.  I guess by some Blacks that would be called Advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet Mark Dean. Owns 3 of the patents on the computer. Sorry dog.
> 
> Mark Dean computer scientist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> True story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. While europe was trying to come out of the Dark ages, the Kingdoms of Ghana and Mali etc were teaching the rest of the world. Matter of fact those times produced great art better than anything in europe and the wealthiest man to ever walk the planet.. They also learned how to make carbonized steel. They dont tell you this stuff in school so you have to look for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we see how the Blacks have advanced all over Africa.  Remember, if you ever get sick, do not use anything which was thought up by an evil  White man.  Why are you even on your computer?  A Black Man didn't invent it.  Meanwhile, there are still Black tribes in Africa still murdering each other, like in the Dark Ages.  I guess by some Blacks that would be called Advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet Mark Dean. Owns 3 of the patents on the computer. Sorry dog.
> 
> Mark Dean computer scientist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Computers have been around a long, long time.  Can you show us any Blacks who were the scientists on the old computers such as working on computers for IBM.
Click to expand...

Why should I do that when I just showed you one that pioneered the one I am using?


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're totally right.  Looking at history of white people, you'd expect them to have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if everyone was Black at one time and the further away many moved from the Equator their skin lightened so that they are now White (Please don't tell a Chinese person that), what have the Blacks in Africa contributed to this modern world?  Ebola?  AIDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the memo. The white gene didnt appear until 7K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all these people in Africa were born Black, then the majority must be Black now still living there.  Give us a list of inventions which have come out of Africa in say the last four hundred years.  You can leave out the diseases that the White man is trying to do away with now.
Click to expand...

What kind of inventions are you looking for? We were first to create carbonized steel. We were the first to use tetracycline. We were the first to write. (Thats a biggie). We founded philosphy, math, astronomy. Basically everything modern day science depends on as a foundation. Say thanks white people.


----------



## Asclepias

Gotta run. I have some young white girls I am helping to learn a new sport. They seem to be good white kids.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. While europe was trying to come out of the Dark ages, the Kingdoms of Ghana and Mali etc were teaching the rest of the world. Matter of fact those times produced great art better than anything in europe and the wealthiest man to ever walk the planet.. They also learned how to make carbonized steel. They dont tell you this stuff in school so you have to look for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we see how the Blacks have advanced all over Africa.  Remember, if you ever get sick, do not use anything which was thought up by an evil  White man.  Why are you even on your computer?  A Black Man didn't invent it.  Meanwhile, there are still Black tribes in Africa still murdering each other, like in the Dark Ages.  I guess by some Blacks that would be called Advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet Mark Dean. Owns 3 of the patents on the computer. Sorry dog.
> 
> Mark Dean computer scientist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. While europe was trying to come out of the Dark ages, the Kingdoms of Ghana and Mali etc were teaching the rest of the world. Matter of fact those times produced great art better than anything in europe and the wealthiest man to ever walk the planet.. They also learned how to make carbonized steel. They dont tell you this stuff in school so you have to look for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we see how the Blacks have advanced all over Africa.  Remember, if you ever get sick, do not use anything which was thought up by an evil  White man.  Why are you even on your computer?  A Black Man didn't invent it.  Meanwhile, there are still Black tribes in Africa still murdering each other, like in the Dark Ages.  I guess by some Blacks that would be called Advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet Mark Dean. Owns 3 of the patents on the computer. Sorry dog.
> 
> Mark Dean computer scientist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Computers have been around a long, long time.  Can you show us any Blacks who were the scientists on the old computers such as working on computers for IBM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do that when I just showed you one that pioneered the one I am using?
Click to expand...


The important thing is how it got started.  It went on from there, but show us the Blacks who were on the original team at computer companies years ago who worked on the first generation computers.  By the way, I realize you are mentally unbalanced when it comes to the subject of Blacks vs. White, but do you think  you still have some sanity left that you can get back to the original thread which is "Fury in Israel over Obama's Mossad Lie."  If you can do that, then I suggest that you go to the Race forum and continue on from there.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if everyone was Black at one time and the further away many moved from the Equator their skin lightened so that they are now White (Please don't tell a Chinese person that), what have the Blacks in Africa contributed to this modern world?  Ebola?  AIDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the memo. The white gene didnt appear until 7K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all these people in Africa were born Black, then the majority must be Black now still living there.  Give us a list of inventions which have come out of Africa in say the last four hundred years.  You can leave out the diseases that the White man is trying to do away with now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of inventions are you looking for? We were first to create carbonized steel. We were the first to use tetracycline. We were the first to write. (Thats a biggie). We founded philosphy, math, astronomy. Basically everything modern day science depends on as a foundation. Say thanks white people.
Click to expand...


What have they done in the last four hundred years besides killing each other?


----------



## mudwhistle

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. While europe was trying to come out of the Dark ages, the Kingdoms of Ghana and Mali etc were teaching the rest of the world. Matter of fact those times produced great art better than anything in europe and the wealthiest man to ever walk the planet.. They also learned how to make carbonized steel. They dont tell you this stuff in school so you have to look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we see how the Blacks have advanced all over Africa.  Remember, if you ever get sick, do not use anything which was thought up by an evil  White man.  Why are you even on your computer?  A Black Man didn't invent it.  Meanwhile, there are still Black tribes in Africa still murdering each other, like in the Dark Ages.  I guess by some Blacks that would be called Advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet Mark Dean. Owns 3 of the patents on the computer. Sorry dog.
> 
> Mark Dean computer scientist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. While europe was trying to come out of the Dark ages, the Kingdoms of Ghana and Mali etc were teaching the rest of the world. Matter of fact those times produced great art better than anything in europe and the wealthiest man to ever walk the planet.. They also learned how to make carbonized steel. They dont tell you this stuff in school so you have to look for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we see how the Blacks have advanced all over Africa.  Remember, if you ever get sick, do not use anything which was thought up by an evil  White man.  Why are you even on your computer?  A Black Man didn't invent it.  Meanwhile, there are still Black tribes in Africa still murdering each other, like in the Dark Ages.  I guess by some Blacks that would be called Advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet Mark Dean. Owns 3 of the patents on the computer. Sorry dog.
> 
> Mark Dean computer scientist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Computers have been around a long, long time.  Can you show us any Blacks who were the scientists on the old computers such as working on computers for IBM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do that when I just showed you one that pioneered the one I am using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The important thing is how it got started.  It went on from there, but show us the Blacks who were on the original team at computer companies years ago who worked on the first generation computers.  By the way, I realize you are mentally unbalanced when it comes to the subject of Blacks vs. White, but do you think  you still have some sanity left that you can get back to the original thread which is "Fury in Israel over Obama's Mossad Lie."  If you can do that, then I suggest that you go to the Race forum and continue on from there.
Click to expand...

Racism comes in all shapes, sizes, and colors.......


----------



## Sally

mudwhistle said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we see how the Blacks have advanced all over Africa.  Remember, if you ever get sick, do not use anything which was thought up by an evil  White man.  Why are you even on your computer?  A Black Man didn't invent it.  Meanwhile, there are still Black tribes in Africa still murdering each other, like in the Dark Ages.  I guess by some Blacks that would be called Advancement.
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Mark Dean. Owns 3 of the patents on the computer. Sorry dog.
> 
> Mark Dean computer scientist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we see how the Blacks have advanced all over Africa.  Remember, if you ever get sick, do not use anything which was thought up by an evil  White man.  Why are you even on your computer?  A Black Man didn't invent it.  Meanwhile, there are still Black tribes in Africa still murdering each other, like in the Dark Ages.  I guess by some Blacks that would be called Advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet Mark Dean. Owns 3 of the patents on the computer. Sorry dog.
> 
> Mark Dean computer scientist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Computers have been around a long, long time.  Can you show us any Blacks who were the scientists on the old computers such as working on computers for IBM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do that when I just showed you one that pioneered the one I am using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The important thing is how it got started.  It went on from there, but show us the Blacks who were on the original team at computer companies years ago who worked on the first generation computers.  By the way, I realize you are mentally unbalanced when it comes to the subject of Blacks vs. White, but do you think  you still have some sanity left that you can get back to the original thread which is "Fury in Israel over Obama's Mossad Lie."  If you can do that, then I suggest that you go to the Race forum and continue on from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism comes in all shapes, sizes, and colors.......
Click to expand...


So true.  I hope that she doen't fill her kids minds with this day in and day out.  She should be telling them to study hard, push themselves, and they can be whatever they want to be.


----------



## william the wie

Cherokee chauvinism is not racism, just recognition of reality.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but let's ask the black history expert here.  She will tell you that all the great white acheivements were actually black. Even Galileo, Darwin, and davinci were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those guys all were taught by Black and Tawny Moors.
Click to expand...


Ah yes, the invisible black hand is behind all the great white achievements. 

So tell us, what is so great about black people that leads so such amazing accomplishments?  I heard that there is something in their skin color that makes them more intelligent than others, is that true?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup     and for dessert -----read    BRAIN ON ICE ---by Edridge
> Cleaver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should read The Iceman Inheritance. Its by a white guy. Fascinating book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> silly book-----there were lots of those recreation bullshit books
> around   in the 1980s     They are all a bit Nazi ----Like CONAN
> THE BARBARIAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never knew that. His music sucks ass. I would have thought he was white.
Click to expand...


Yeah!  That's why they say if you play Mozart for a baby, even if it's still in the womb, he/ she will have a higher IQ. But if you want them have genius IQ, like you, then you just play that rap music.


----------



## RandomVariable

Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.


----------



## Roudy

RandomVariable said:


> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.


Moses Malone had an Ethiopian wife?


----------



## RandomVariable

Roudy said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses Malone had an Ethiopian wife?
Click to expand...

Ah, come on, Roudy. Reading the Bible, you know that guy is a black man. Forget Jesus. When I get to heaven I want to meet Moses.


----------



## Roudy

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses Malone had an Ethiopian wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, come on, Roudy. Reading the Bible, you know that guy is a black man. Forget Jesus. When I get to heaven I want to meet Moses.
Click to expand...


He ain't no black man.  Nor was Jesus. Semites weren't black.


----------



## RandomVariable

Roudy said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses Malone had an Ethiopian wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, come on, Roudy. Reading the Bible, you know that guy is a black man. Forget Jesus. When I get to heaven I want to meet Moses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He ain't no black man.  Nor was Jesus. Semites weren't black.
Click to expand...

I don't know anything about Jesus. Sounds like a white guy to me but who knows? Semites might not be black but Moses was not a Semite.


----------



## mudwhistle

Obama is carrying out a personal war against Israel. If it turns into a real war he should be brought up on charges and imprisoned.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You come out of the ice age were you inbred and with very limited resources. You were behind the 8 ball as far as civilization. You were still eating each other in mass cannibalistic acts. You run into some Black guys that had civilization for thousands of years who are nice enough to teach you and what happens?  You get jealous and invade.  Then you regress again into the dark ages and the Moors have to save you. More Black people teaching you along with some Arabs.  Matter fact they had to reteach you your history. Moors run europe for centuries while you get back on your feet teaching you to bathe and have style. Again you betray your teachers. You are heavy into war at this point like uncivilized savages alway are and you sweep over the rest of the world commiting genocide and changing my story to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if everyone was Black at one time and the further away many moved from the Equator their skin lightened so that they are now White (Please don't tell a Chinese person that), what have the Blacks in Africa contributed to this modern world?  Ebola?  AIDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the memo. The white gene didnt appear until 7K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all these people in Africa were born Black, then the majority must be Black now still living there.  Give us a list of inventions which have come out of Africa in say the last four hundred years.  You can leave out the diseases that the White man is trying to do away with now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of inventions are you looking for? We were first to create carbonized steel. We were the first to use tetracycline. We were the first to write. (Thats a biggie). We founded philosphy, math, astronomy. Basically everything modern day science depends on as a foundation. Say thanks white people.
Click to expand...


who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?


----------



## Roudy

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses Malone had an Ethiopian wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, come on, Roudy. Reading the Bible, you know that guy is a black man. Forget Jesus. When I get to heaven I want to meet Moses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He ain't no black man.  Nor was Jesus. Semites weren't black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know anything about Jesus. Sounds like a white guy to me but who knows? Semites might not be black but Moses was not a Semite.
Click to expand...


Jesus, Moses, and David were of the same tribe and race.


----------



## Jroc

mudwhistle said:


> Obama is carrying out a personal war against Israel. If it turns into a real war he should be brought up on charges and imprisoned.


Obama says he wont meet with Netanyahu because it's too close to the Israeli elections, but he sends his community organizers over there to work to oust him. He's a piece of shit and he will eventually declare a bullshit deal with Iran


----------



## RandomVariable

Jroc said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is carrying out a personal war against Israel. If it turns into a real war he should be brought up on charges and imprisoned.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama says he wont meet with Netanyahu because it's too close to the Israeli elections, but he sends his community organizers over there to work to oust him. He's a piece of shit and he will eventually declare a bullshit deal with Iran
Click to expand...

Most telling is no one went to France but Obama dropped everything and personally went to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## mudwhistle

RandomVariable said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is carrying out a personal war against Israel. If it turns into a real war he should be brought up on charges and imprisoned.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama says he wont meet with Netanyahu because it's too close to the Israeli elections, but he sends his community organizers over there to work to oust him. He's a piece of shit and he will eventually declare a bullshit deal with Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most telling is no one went to France but Obama dropped everything and personally went to Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...

Well, Obama considers communists and Muslims his allies, while Democracies and Westerners......not so much.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses Malone had an Ethiopian wife?
Click to expand...

You are poorly educated. Its in the bible.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient empires like the Persians, Chinese, Assyians, Babylonians, Mesopotamians, etc. were around long before the blacks.  Go back to picking your nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if everyone was Black at one time and the further away many moved from the Equator their skin lightened so that they are now White (Please don't tell a Chinese person that), what have the Blacks in Africa contributed to this modern world?  Ebola?  AIDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the memo. The white gene didnt appear until 7K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all these people in Africa were born Black, then the majority must be Black now still living there.  Give us a list of inventions which have come out of Africa in say the last four hundred years.  You can leave out the diseases that the White man is trying to do away with now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of inventions are you looking for? We were first to create carbonized steel. We were the first to use tetracycline. We were the first to write. (Thats a biggie). We founded philosphy, math, astronomy. Basically everything modern day science depends on as a foundation. Say thanks white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?
Click to expand...

Science and historians told me.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup     and for dessert -----read    BRAIN ON ICE ---by Edridge
> Cleaver
> 
> 
> 
> You should read The Iceman Inheritance. Its by a white guy. Fascinating book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> silly book-----there were lots of those recreation bullshit books
> around   in the 1980s     They are all a bit Nazi ----Like CONAN
> THE BARBARIAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never knew that. His music sucks ass. I would have thought he was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah!  That's why they say if you play Mozart for a baby, even if it's still in the womb, he/ she will have a higher IQ. But if you want them have genius IQ, like you, then you just play that rap music.
Click to expand...

Who is they? More white people?


----------



## thanatos144

Just ignore the racist troll derailing the thread to obscure Obama's Jew hatred


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear, anything positive that happened in human history, either the guy was black, or his ancestors were.  Anything bad and evil, the guy was white.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there a Renaissance in all of Africa that we never heard about where everyone came out of the Dark Ages like they did in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but let's ask the black history expert here.  She will tell you that all the great white acheivements were actually black. Even Galileo, Darwin, and davinci were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those guys all were taught by Black and Tawny Moors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the invisible black hand is behind all the great white achievements.
> 
> So tell us, what is so great about black people that leads so such amazing accomplishments?  I heard that there is something in their skin color that makes them more intelligent than others, is that true?
Click to expand...

I dont know. I think its simply the fact Black civilizations had thousands of years to build civilizations before whites appeared. Blacks went through all the trial and error and taught whites the results.


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Just ignore the racist troll derailing the thread to obscure Obama's Jew hatred


They cant ignore it if they started it. Thats why they keep replying.


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore the racist troll derailing the thread to obscure Obama's Jew hatred
> 
> 
> 
> They cant ignore it if they started it. Thats why they keep replying.
Click to expand...

If you are so pro African go live there. Truth is they dont want racist fucks like you ether.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses Malone had an Ethiopian wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, come on, Roudy. Reading the Bible, you know that guy is a black man. Forget Jesus. When I get to heaven I want to meet Moses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He ain't no black man.  Nor was Jesus. Semites weren't black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know anything about Jesus. Sounds like a white guy to me but who knows? Semites might not be black but Moses was not a Semite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus, Moses, and David were of the same tribe and race.
Click to expand...

I wonder why turning Moses arm white would be more of a miracle than turning a rod into a snake if he was already white?


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore the racist troll derailing the thread to obscure Obama's Jew hatred
> 
> 
> 
> They cant ignore it if they started it. Thats why they keep replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are so pro African go live there. Truth is they dont want racist fucks like you ether.
Click to expand...

Because I live where I want to? No white boy can tell me where to live.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses Malone had an Ethiopian wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are poorly educated. Its in the bible.
Click to expand...


who is poorly educated?     Has someone suggested that
zipporah ---the wife of moses is NOT described as being
a cushite.       Cushite meant she was darkskinned-----it is
clear that she actually came from Ethiopia.     What is clear
is that persons of dark skin was SO DESCRIBED.   
For a bit of history----it is important to read the bible


----------



## thanatos144

Again the thread is about Obama's failed underhanded attempt to influence Israel's election so they can more easily be killed. Obama is a pro terrorist Jew hating tool


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses Malone had an Ethiopian wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are poorly educated. Its in the bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who is poorly educated?     Has someone suggested that
> zipporah ---the wife of moses is NOT described as being
> a cushite.       Cushite meant she was darkskinned-----it is
> clear that she actually came from Ethiopia.     What is clear
> is that persons of dark skin was SO DESCRIBED.
> For a bit of history----it is important to read the bible
Click to expand...

The person I replied to is poorly educated. Did you have a hard time figuring out who I was replying to? If he knew that Moses wife was Ethiopian why did he act surprised?


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore the racist troll derailing the thread to obscure Obama's Jew hatred
> 
> 
> 
> They cant ignore it if they started it. Thats why they keep replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are so pro African go live there. Truth is they dont want racist fucks like you ether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I live where I want to? No white boy can tell me where to live.
Click to expand...

Face it you are not wanted there or here. Ignorance is not a virtue


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Again the thread is about Obama's failed underhanded attempt to influence Israel's election so they can more easily be killed. Obama is a pro terrorist Jew hating tool


Why did you try to tell me to move Back to Africa then? That has nothing to do with the thread either.


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore the racist troll derailing the thread to obscure Obama's Jew hatred
> 
> 
> 
> They cant ignore it if they started it. Thats why they keep replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are so pro African go live there. Truth is they dont want racist fucks like you ether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I live where I want to? No white boy can tell me where to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it you are not wanted there or here. Ignorance is not a virtue
Click to expand...

Good thing I dont care what people want. I do what I want.


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again the thread is about Obama's failed underhanded attempt to influence Israel's election so they can more easily be killed. Obama is a pro terrorist Jew hating tool
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you try to tell me to move Back to Africa then? That has nothing to do with the thread either.
Click to expand...

I didn't. Comprahend what you read


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses Malone had an Ethiopian wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are poorly educated. Its in the bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who is poorly educated?     Has someone suggested that
> zipporah ---the wife of moses is NOT described as being
> a cushite.       Cushite meant she was darkskinned-----it is not
> clear that she actually came from Ethiopia.     What is clear
> is that persons of dark skin was SO DESCRIBED.
> For a bit of history----it is important to read the bible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The person I replied to is poorly educated. Did you have a hard time figuring out who I was replying to?
Click to expand...


It looks to me like you referred to roudy as  "poorly educated"
--He is not poorly educated.      In fact,   his written use of the English language is better than is yours.     Did he deny the
fact that zipporah is described as   "cushite"  in the bible?


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again the thread is about Obama's failed underhanded attempt to influence Israel's election so they can more easily be killed. Obama is a pro terrorist Jew hating tool
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you try to tell me to move Back to Africa then? That has nothing to do with the thread either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. Comprahend what you read
Click to expand...


Actually you did idiot. Learn to comprehend what you write.



thanatos144 said:


> *If you are so pro African go live there.*


----------



## thanatos144

So when Bibi comes here he had said he doesn't wish to speak to our jew hater in chief. Can't say i blame him. Obama has gone out of his way to insult the Israeli pm since he has been in office. Obama's obsession with capitulation to Iran to me is treasonous


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses Malone had an Ethiopian wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are poorly educated. Its in the bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who is poorly educated?     Has someone suggested that
> zipporah ---the wife of moses is NOT described as being
> a cushite.       Cushite meant she was darkskinned-----it is not
> clear that she actually came from Ethiopia.     What is clear
> is that persons of dark skin was SO DESCRIBED.
> For a bit of history----it is important to read the bible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The person I replied to is poorly educated. Did you have a hard time figuring out who I was replying to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks to me like you referred to roudy as  "poorly educated"
> --He is not poorly educated.      In fact,   his written use of the English language is better than is yours.     Did he deny the
> fact that zipporah is described as   "cushite"  in the bible?
Click to expand...

Why did you ask if you knew I was talking to Roudy? He is poorly educated if he didnt know Zipporah was an Ethiopian. That is much more of an indicator of low educational achievement than knowing a white boy author that writes fairytales. Doesnt matter what he denied. He asked a question that showed his lack of knowledge.


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again the thread is about Obama's failed underhanded attempt to influence Israel's election so they can more easily be killed. Obama is a pro terrorist Jew hating tool
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you try to tell me to move Back to Africa then? That has nothing to do with the thread either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. Comprahend what you read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you did idiot. Learn to comprehend what you write.
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you are so pro African go live there.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I didn't. I asked Why you dont go there but we both know the answer. They would shun you for being such a ignorat racist. Thank God you dont go it would give America a bad name.


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again the thread is about Obama's failed underhanded attempt to influence Israel's election so they can more easily be killed. Obama is a pro terrorist Jew hating tool
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you try to tell me to move Back to Africa then? That has nothing to do with the thread either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. Comprahend what you read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you did idiot. Learn to comprehend what you write.
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you are so pro African go live there.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. I asked Why you dont go there but we both know the answer. They would shun you for being such a ignorat racist. Thank God you dont go it would give America a bad name.
Click to expand...

I dont see the word* "why"* or a question mark anywhere in your quote. It was a directive not a question. Can you explain who taught you to write in such a uneducated manner? Did you really think you were fooling anyone?


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again the thread is about Obama's failed underhanded attempt to influence Israel's election so they can more easily be killed. Obama is a pro terrorist Jew hating tool
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you try to tell me to move Back to Africa then? That has nothing to do with the thread either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. Comprahend what you read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you did idiot. Learn to comprehend what you write.
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you are so pro African go live there.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. I asked Why you dont go there but we both know the answer. They would shun you for being such a ignorat racist. Thank God you dont go it would give America a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see the word* "why"* or a question mark anywhere in your quote. It was a directive not a question. Can you explain who taught you to write in such a uneducated manner? Did you really think you were fooling anyone?
Click to expand...

That was my bad. I forgot that when posting to a half retarded ignorant racist that i should spell out the obvious.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if everyone was Black at one time and the further away many moved from the Equator their skin lightened so that they are now White (Please don't tell a Chinese person that), what have the Blacks in Africa contributed to this modern world?  Ebola?  AIDS?
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the memo. The white gene didnt appear until 7K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all these people in Africa were born Black, then the majority must be Black now still living there.  Give us a list of inventions which have come out of Africa in say the last four hundred years.  You can leave out the diseases that the White man is trying to do away with now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of inventions are you looking for? We were first to create carbonized steel. We were the first to use tetracycline. We were the first to write. (Thats a biggie). We founded philosphy, math, astronomy. Basically everything modern day science depends on as a foundation. Say thanks white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science and historians told me.
Click to expand...


nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC. 
Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
Historians told you that there is written history describing
brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
of years ago? 

some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.    

There was a tetracycline
producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST" 
to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
is even sillier


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you try to tell me to move Back to Africa then? That has nothing to do with the thread either.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't. Comprahend what you read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you did idiot. Learn to comprehend what you write.
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you are so pro African go live there.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. I asked Why you dont go there but we both know the answer. They would shun you for being such a ignorat racist. Thank God you dont go it would give America a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see the word* "why"* or a question mark anywhere in your quote. It was a directive not a question. Can you explain who taught you to write in such a uneducated manner? Did you really think you were fooling anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my bad. I forgot that when posting to a half retarded ignorant racist that i should spell out the obvious.
Click to expand...

You must be poorly educated as well. Everyone knows when you ask a question you end the sentence with a question mark. Where did you get your education? Out of a cracker jack box?


----------



## irosie91

thanatos144 said:


> So when Bibi comes here he had said he doesn't wish to speak to our jew hater in chief. Can't say i blame him. Obama has gone out of his way to insult the Israeli pm since he has been in office. Obama's obsession with capitulation to Iran to me is treasonous



Maybe Carter got to him


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the memo. The white gene didnt appear until 7K years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all these people in Africa were born Black, then the majority must be Black now still living there.  Give us a list of inventions which have come out of Africa in say the last four hundred years.  You can leave out the diseases that the White man is trying to do away with now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of inventions are you looking for? We were first to create carbonized steel. We were the first to use tetracycline. We were the first to write. (Thats a biggie). We founded philosphy, math, astronomy. Basically everything modern day science depends on as a foundation. Say thanks white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
Click to expand...

A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.


----------



## thanatos144

irosie91 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Bibi comes here he had said he doesn't wish to speak to our jew hater in chief. Can't say i blame him. Obama has gone out of his way to insult the Israeli pm since he has been in office. Obama's obsession with capitulation to Iran to me is treasonous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Carter got to him
Click to expand...

Isn't it sad that thier hate for Jews blinds them to the obvious?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all these people in Africa were born Black, then the majority must be Black now still living there.  Give us a list of inventions which have come out of Africa in say the last four hundred years.  You can leave out the diseases that the White man is trying to do away with now.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of inventions are you looking for? We were first to create carbonized steel. We were the first to use tetracycline. We were the first to write. (Thats a biggie). We founded philosphy, math, astronomy. Basically everything modern day science depends on as a foundation. Say thanks white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
Click to expand...


I am denying science?------you cited a newspaper article
written  by a person who knows about as much as
you do about the study of genetics.   ---a human interest
story ----poorly done.      The science I learn is from
real scientists---------not dim cub reporters.  Skin color is
POLYGENIC-------there are some traits that do depend
on a mutation of a single base in a base pair----but skin
color is NOT one of them


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all these people in Africa were born Black, then the majority must be Black now still living there.  Give us a list of inventions which have come out of Africa in say the last four hundred years.  You can leave out the diseases that the White man is trying to do away with now.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of inventions are you looking for? We were first to create carbonized steel. We were the first to use tetracycline. We were the first to write. (Thats a biggie). We founded philosphy, math, astronomy. Basically everything modern day science depends on as a foundation. Say thanks white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
Click to expand...

Shouldn't you be more worried about your man leaving you for a white woman then trying to derail this thread?


----------



## irosie91

thanatos144 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Bibi comes here he had said he doesn't wish to speak to our jew hater in chief. Can't say i blame him. Obama has gone out of his way to insult the Israeli pm since he has been in office. Obama's obsession with capitulation to Iran to me is treasonous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Carter got to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it sad that thier hate for Jews blinds them to the obvious?
Click to expand...


it comes from childhood----along with santa claus and
the easter bunny


----------



## thanatos144

irosie91 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Bibi comes here he had said he doesn't wish to speak to our jew hater in chief. Can't say i blame him. Obama has gone out of his way to insult the Israeli pm since he has been in office. Obama's obsession with capitulation to Iran to me is treasonous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Carter got to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it sad that thier hate for Jews blinds them to the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it comes from childhood----along with santa claus and
> the easter bunny
Click to expand...

Adults grow out of them


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of inventions are you looking for? We were first to create carbonized steel. We were the first to use tetracycline. We were the first to write. (Thats a biggie). We founded philosphy, math, astronomy. Basically everything modern day science depends on as a foundation. Say thanks white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you be more worried about your man leaving you for a white woman then trying to derail this thread?
Click to expand...

So you do know how to use question marks? You must have been lying when you claimed you were asking me a question then. What makes you think I have a man? I dont recall saying I was gay.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of inventions are you looking for? We were first to create carbonized steel. We were the first to use tetracycline. We were the first to write. (Thats a biggie). We founded philosphy, math, astronomy. Basically everything modern day science depends on as a foundation. Say thanks white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am denying science?------you cited a newspaper article
> written  by a person who knows about as much as
> you do about the study of genetics.   ---a human interest
> story ----poorly done.      The science I learn is from
> real scientists---------not dim cub reporters.  Skin color is
> POLYGENIC-------there are some traits that do depend
> on a mutation of a single base in a base pair----but skin
> color is NOT one of them
Click to expand...

Yes you are denying science.

In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.

‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.

"
The a mutation, called A111T, is found in virtually every one of European ancestry.

A111T is also found in populations in the Middle East and Indian subcontinent, but not in high numbers in Africans.



Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?
> 
> 
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you be more worried about your man leaving you for a white woman then trying to derail this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do know how to use question marks? You must have been lying when you claimed you were asking me a question then. What makes you think I have a man? I dont recall saying I was gay.
Click to expand...

I assumed you were female. Guess homosexual  is the next assumtion


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you be more worried about your man leaving you for a white woman then trying to derail this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do know how to use question marks? You must have been lying when you claimed you were asking me a question then. What makes you think I have a man? I dont recall saying I was gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assumed you were female. Guess homosexual  is the next assumtion
Click to expand...

Could be but I still would have to ask the same question.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?
> 
> 
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am denying science?------you cited a newspaper article
> written  by a person who knows about as much as
> you do about the study of genetics.   ---a human interest
> story ----poorly done.      The science I learn is from
> real scientists---------not dim cub reporters.  Skin color is
> POLYGENIC-------there are some traits that do depend
> on a mutation of a single base in a base pair----but skin
> color is NOT one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
Click to expand...


what "science"  did I deny------YOUR interpretation of
a report printed in the  WASHINGTON POST?-----that
single base mutation that created white people out of
black people 7000 years ago?            did you pass high school biology?        BTW----have you found that 
20,000 year old black library yet?


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> 
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you be more worried about your man leaving you for a white woman then trying to derail this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do know how to use question marks? You must have been lying when you claimed you were asking me a question then. What makes you think I have a man? I dont recall saying I was gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assumed you were female. Guess homosexual  is the next assumtion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be but I still would have to ask the same question.
Click to expand...

Isn't it obvious? You post like a  jealous snubbed bitch


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am denying science?------you cited a newspaper article
> written  by a person who knows about as much as
> you do about the study of genetics.   ---a human interest
> story ----poorly done.      The science I learn is from
> real scientists---------not dim cub reporters.  Skin color is
> POLYGENIC-------there are some traits that do depend
> on a mutation of a single base in a base pair----but skin
> color is NOT one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what "science"  did I deny------YOUR interpretation of
> a report printed in the  WASHINGTON POST?-----that
> single base mutation that created white people out of
> black people 7000 years ago?            did you pass high school biology?        BTW----have you found that
> 20,000 year old black library yet?
Click to expand...

Go back and reread my post. I just found another link that blows me away. I thought this one guy was a black power nut case that claimed white people are really albino east Indians. Turns out he was closer to the truth than anyone imagined.


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be more worried about your man leaving you for a white woman then trying to derail this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do know how to use question marks? You must have been lying when you claimed you were asking me a question then. What makes you think I have a man? I dont recall saying I was gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assumed you were female. Guess homosexual  is the next assumtion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be but I still would have to ask the same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it obvious? You post like a  jealous snubbed bitch
Click to expand...

I guess thats fair. You post like a white cave chimp.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?
> 
> 
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am denying science?------you cited a newspaper article
> written  by a person who knows about as much as
> you do about the study of genetics.   ---a human interest
> story ----poorly done.      The science I learn is from
> real scientists---------not dim cub reporters.  Skin color is
> POLYGENIC-------there are some traits that do depend
> on a mutation of a single base in a base pair----but skin
> color is NOT one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> "
> The a mutation, called A111T, is found in virtually every one of European ancestry.
> 
> A111T is also found in populations in the Middle East and Indian subcontinent, but not in high numbers in Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
Click to expand...


genes do not contain  PROTEIN------did you pass high school biology?      now its 10,000 years ago that   black people turned white?      and   there were GREAT EMPIRES of literate black people BEFORE THAT ???-------who invented
antibiotics and -----calculus?            you got a citation from
a peer reviewed journal?       it the stuff is of any significance
It showed up in the journal   "NATURE"


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be more worried about your man leaving you for a white woman then trying to derail this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> So you do know how to use question marks? You must have been lying when you claimed you were asking me a question then. What makes you think I have a man? I dont recall saying I was gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assumed you were female. Guess homosexual  is the next assumtion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be but I still would have to ask the same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it obvious? You post like a  jealous snubbed bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats fair. You post like a white cave chimp.
Click to expand...

Awe look at you using a racist insult. Don't much matter because you are beneath me. Now go away child so the adults can have a discussion.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> 
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am denying science?------you cited a newspaper article
> written  by a person who knows about as much as
> you do about the study of genetics.   ---a human interest
> story ----poorly done.      The science I learn is from
> real scientists---------not dim cub reporters.  Skin color is
> POLYGENIC-------there are some traits that do depend
> on a mutation of a single base in a base pair----but skin
> color is NOT one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what "science"  did I deny------YOUR interpretation of
> a report printed in the  WASHINGTON POST?-----that
> single base mutation that created white people out of
> black people 7000 years ago?            did you pass high school biology?        BTW----have you found that
> 20,000 year old black library yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back and reread my post. I just found another link that blows me away. I thought this one guy was a black power nut case that claimed white people are really albino east Indians. Turns out he was closer to the truth than anyone imagined.
Click to expand...


does not take much to BLOW YOU AWAY-----you can find even better stuff in  MAD MAGAZINE


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am denying science?------you cited a newspaper article
> written  by a person who knows about as much as
> you do about the study of genetics.   ---a human interest
> story ----poorly done.      The science I learn is from
> real scientists---------not dim cub reporters.  Skin color is
> POLYGENIC-------there are some traits that do depend
> on a mutation of a single base in a base pair----but skin
> color is NOT one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> "
> The a mutation, called A111T, is found in virtually every one of European ancestry.
> 
> A111T is also found in populations in the Middle East and Indian subcontinent, but not in high numbers in Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> genes do not contain  PROTEIN------did you pass high school biology?      now its 10,000 years ago that   black people turned white?      and   there were GREAT EMPIRES of literate black people BEFORE THAT ???-------who invented
> antibiotics and -----calculus?            you got a citation from
> a peer reviewed journal?       it the stuff is of any significance
> It showed up in the journal   "NATURE"
Click to expand...

Who said genes contain protein? Did you flunk english reading? Please read the article again. You cant be this much of an idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am denying science?------you cited a newspaper article
> written  by a person who knows about as much as
> you do about the study of genetics.   ---a human interest
> story ----poorly done.      The science I learn is from
> real scientists---------not dim cub reporters.  Skin color is
> POLYGENIC-------there are some traits that do depend
> on a mutation of a single base in a base pair----but skin
> color is NOT one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what "science"  did I deny------YOUR interpretation of
> a report printed in the  WASHINGTON POST?-----that
> single base mutation that created white people out of
> black people 7000 years ago?            did you pass high school biology?        BTW----have you found that
> 20,000 year old black library yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back and reread my post. I just found another link that blows me away. I thought this one guy was a black power nut case that claimed white people are really albino east Indians. Turns out he was closer to the truth than anyone imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not take much to BLOW YOU AWAY-----you can find even better stuff in  MAD MAGAZINE
Click to expand...

Dont get mad at me go talk to this guy and tell him he doesnt know what he is talking about.

Keith C. Cheng M.D. Ph.D. - Professor and Chief Division of Experimental Pathology - Penn State Hershey

*Keith C. Cheng, M.D., Ph.D.*







*Chief, Division of Experimental Pathology*
*Distinguished Professor of Pathology, Biochemistry & Molecular Biology, and Pharmacology*
*Co-Founding Co-Director of the Penn State IBIOS Bioinformatics and Genomics graduate program (with Cooduvalli Shashikant)*


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do know how to use question marks? You must have been lying when you claimed you were asking me a question then. What makes you think I have a man? I dont recall saying I was gay.
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed you were female. Guess homosexual  is the next assumtion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be but I still would have to ask the same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it obvious? You post like a  jealous snubbed bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats fair. You post like a white cave chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awe look at you using a racist insult. Don't much matter because you are beneath me. Now go away child so the adults can have a discussion.
Click to expand...

Aww. Look at you being a butthurt misogynist and thinking once again you can direct me to do anything.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> 
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am denying science?------you cited a newspaper article
> written  by a person who knows about as much as
> you do about the study of genetics.   ---a human interest
> story ----poorly done.      The science I learn is from
> real scientists---------not dim cub reporters.  Skin color is
> POLYGENIC-------there are some traits that do depend
> on a mutation of a single base in a base pair----but skin
> color is NOT one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> "
> The a mutation, called A111T, is found in virtually every one of European ancestry.
> 
> A111T is also found in populations in the Middle East and Indian subcontinent, but not in high numbers in Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> genes do not contain  PROTEIN------did you pass high school biology?      now its 10,000 years ago that   black people turned white?      and   there were GREAT EMPIRES of literate black people BEFORE THAT ???-------who invented
> antibiotics and -----calculus?            you got a citation from
> a peer reviewed journal?       it the stuff is of any significance
> It showed up in the journal   "NATURE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said genes contain protein? Did you flunk english reading? Please read the article again. You cant be this much of an idiot.
Click to expand...


from your idiot article

In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.    
  Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am denying science?------you cited a newspaper article
> written  by a person who knows about as much as
> you do about the study of genetics.   ---a human interest
> story ----poorly done.      The science I learn is from
> real scientists---------not dim cub reporters.  Skin color is
> POLYGENIC-------there are some traits that do depend
> on a mutation of a single base in a base pair----but skin
> color is NOT one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> "
> The a mutation, called A111T, is found in virtually every one of European ancestry.
> 
> A111T is also found in populations in the Middle East and Indian subcontinent, but not in high numbers in Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> genes do not contain  PROTEIN------did you pass high school biology?      now its 10,000 years ago that   black people turned white?      and   there were GREAT EMPIRES of literate black people BEFORE THAT ???-------who invented
> antibiotics and -----calculus?            you got a citation from
> a peer reviewed journal?       it the stuff is of any significance
> It showed up in the journal   "NATURE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said genes contain protein? Did you flunk english reading? Please read the article again. You cant be this much of an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from your idiot article
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.
> Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
> don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
> from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes
Click to expand...

I guess thats why you are posting on here instead of researching for your doctorate. You do realize proteins and amino acids are not the same thing right?

How Do Genes Work Understanding Genetics


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am denying science?------you cited a newspaper article
> written  by a person who knows about as much as
> you do about the study of genetics.   ---a human interest
> story ----poorly done.      The science I learn is from
> real scientists---------not dim cub reporters.  Skin color is
> POLYGENIC-------there are some traits that do depend
> on a mutation of a single base in a base pair----but skin
> color is NOT one of them
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what "science"  did I deny------YOUR interpretation of
> a report printed in the  WASHINGTON POST?-----that
> single base mutation that created white people out of
> black people 7000 years ago?            did you pass high school biology?        BTW----have you found that
> 20,000 year old black library yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back and reread my post. I just found another link that blows me away. I thought this one guy was a black power nut case that claimed white people are really albino east Indians. Turns out he was closer to the truth than anyone imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not take much to BLOW YOU AWAY-----you can find even better stuff in  MAD MAGAZINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get mad at me go talk to this guy and tell him he doesnt know what he is talking about.
> 
> Keith C. Cheng M.D. Ph.D. - Professor and Chief Division of Experimental Pathology - Penn State Hershey
> 
> *Keith C. Cheng, M.D., Ph.D.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chief, Division of Experimental Pathology*
> *Distinguished Professor of Pathology, Biochemistry & Molecular Biology, and Pharmacology*
> *Co-Founding Co-Director of the Penn State IBIOS Bioinformatics and Genomics graduate program (with Cooduvalli Shashikant)*
Click to expand...


good citation-----it does not mention anything about the 
PROTEIN MUTATION in some gene ----7000
years ago that turned black people white    or those huge literate empires  that were created more than 10,000
years go-----with libraries


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what "science"  did I deny------YOUR interpretation of
> a report printed in the  WASHINGTON POST?-----that
> single base mutation that created white people out of
> black people 7000 years ago?            did you pass high school biology?        BTW----have you found that
> 20,000 year old black library yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back and reread my post. I just found another link that blows me away. I thought this one guy was a black power nut case that claimed white people are really albino east Indians. Turns out he was closer to the truth than anyone imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not take much to BLOW YOU AWAY-----you can find even better stuff in  MAD MAGAZINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get mad at me go talk to this guy and tell him he doesnt know what he is talking about.
> 
> Keith C. Cheng M.D. Ph.D. - Professor and Chief Division of Experimental Pathology - Penn State Hershey
> 
> *Keith C. Cheng, M.D., Ph.D.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chief, Division of Experimental Pathology*
> *Distinguished Professor of Pathology, Biochemistry & Molecular Biology, and Pharmacology*
> *Co-Founding Co-Director of the Penn State IBIOS Bioinformatics and Genomics graduate program (with Cooduvalli Shashikant)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good citation-----it does not mention anything about the
> PROTEIN MUTATION in some gene ----7000
> years ago that turned black people white    or those huge literate empires  that were created more than 10,000
> years go-----with libraries
Click to expand...

I already provided the link to the 7K year genetic occurrence. Obviously the people that had the original mutation migrated to europe and thats how it appeared there. Since the guy is not a historian why would you expect him to tell you about the Black empires that existed prior to that?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am denying science?------you cited a newspaper article
> written  by a person who knows about as much as
> you do about the study of genetics.   ---a human interest
> story ----poorly done.      The science I learn is from
> real scientists---------not dim cub reporters.  Skin color is
> POLYGENIC-------there are some traits that do depend
> on a mutation of a single base in a base pair----but skin
> color is NOT one of them
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> "
> The a mutation, called A111T, is found in virtually every one of European ancestry.
> 
> A111T is also found in populations in the Middle East and Indian subcontinent, but not in high numbers in Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> genes do not contain  PROTEIN------did you pass high school biology?      now its 10,000 years ago that   black people turned white?      and   there were GREAT EMPIRES of literate black people BEFORE THAT ???-------who invented
> antibiotics and -----calculus?            you got a citation from
> a peer reviewed journal?       it the stuff is of any significance
> It showed up in the journal   "NATURE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said genes contain protein? Did you flunk english reading? Please read the article again. You cant be this much of an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from your idiot article
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.
> Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
> don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
> from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why you are posting on here instead of researching for your doctorate. You do realize proteins and amino acids are not the same thing right?
> 
> How Do Genes Work Understanding Genetics
Click to expand...


I did my doctorate long ago-----I am retired-----an amino acid--
is the bit of which proteins are made--------you do realize that you are an idiot-----RIGHT?       The article you cited is very good------feel free to ask questions------you have no idea as to how to interpret it


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> "
> The a mutation, called A111T, is found in virtually every one of European ancestry.
> 
> A111T is also found in populations in the Middle East and Indian subcontinent, but not in high numbers in Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genes do not contain  PROTEIN------did you pass high school biology?      now its 10,000 years ago that   black people turned white?      and   there were GREAT EMPIRES of literate black people BEFORE THAT ???-------who invented
> antibiotics and -----calculus?            you got a citation from
> a peer reviewed journal?       it the stuff is of any significance
> It showed up in the journal   "NATURE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said genes contain protein? Did you flunk english reading? Please read the article again. You cant be this much of an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from your idiot article
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.
> Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
> don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
> from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why you are posting on here instead of researching for your doctorate. You do realize proteins and amino acids are not the same thing right?
> 
> How Do Genes Work Understanding Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did my doctorate long ago-----I am retired-----an amino acid--
> is the bit of which proteins are made--------you do realize that you are an idiot-----RIGHT?       The article you cited is very good------feel free to ask questions------you have no idea as to how to interpret it
Click to expand...

You need a brush up on your doctorate then. You claimed that amino acids and proteins are the same. You were wrong. I think I'm going to go with the person that is actually in the field over you. Especially if you are white. I just caught you in a lie.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what "science"  did I deny------YOUR interpretation of
> a report printed in the  WASHINGTON POST?-----that
> single base mutation that created white people out of
> black people 7000 years ago?            did you pass high school biology?        BTW----have you found that
> 20,000 year old black library yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and reread my post. I just found another link that blows me away. I thought this one guy was a black power nut case that claimed white people are really albino east Indians. Turns out he was closer to the truth than anyone imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not take much to BLOW YOU AWAY-----you can find even better stuff in  MAD MAGAZINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get mad at me go talk to this guy and tell him he doesnt know what he is talking about.
> 
> Keith C. Cheng M.D. Ph.D. - Professor and Chief Division of Experimental Pathology - Penn State Hershey
> 
> *Keith C. Cheng, M.D., Ph.D.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chief, Division of Experimental Pathology*
> *Distinguished Professor of Pathology, Biochemistry & Molecular Biology, and Pharmacology*
> *Co-Founding Co-Director of the Penn State IBIOS Bioinformatics and Genomics graduate program (with Cooduvalli Shashikant)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good citation-----it does not mention anything about the
> PROTEIN MUTATION in some gene ----7000
> years ago that turned black people white    or those huge literate empires  that were created more than 10,000
> years go-----with libraries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided the link to the 7K year genetic occurrence. Obviously the people that had the original mutation migrated to europe and thats how it appeared there. Since the guy is not a historian why would you expect him to tell you about the Black empires that existed prior to that?
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what "science"  did I deny------YOUR interpretation of
> a report printed in the  WASHINGTON POST?-----that
> single base mutation that created white people out of
> black people 7000 years ago?            did you pass high school biology?        BTW----have you found that
> 20,000 year old black library yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and reread my post. I just found another link that blows me away. I thought this one guy was a black power nut case that claimed white people are really albino east Indians. Turns out he was closer to the truth than anyone imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not take much to BLOW YOU AWAY-----you can find even better stuff in  MAD MAGAZINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get mad at me go talk to this guy and tell him he doesnt know what he is talking about.
> 
> Keith C. Cheng M.D. Ph.D. - Professor and Chief Division of Experimental Pathology - Penn State Hershey
> 
> *Keith C. Cheng, M.D., Ph.D.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chief, Division of Experimental Pathology*
> *Distinguished Professor of Pathology, Biochemistry & Molecular Biology, and Pharmacology*
> *Co-Founding Co-Director of the Penn State IBIOS Bioinformatics and Genomics graduate program (with Cooduvalli Shashikant)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good citation-----it does not mention anything about the
> PROTEIN MUTATION in some gene ----7000
> years ago that turned black people white    or those huge literate empires  that were created more than 10,000
> years go-----with libraries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided the link to the 7K year genetic occurrence. Obviously the people that had the original mutation migrated to europe and thats how it appeared there. Since the guy is not a historian why would you expect him to tell you about the Black empires that existed prior to that?
Click to expand...


You theory that some people  somehow MUTATED from
black to white -----then migrated to Europe---is idiotic.   
In fact it's humorous.        As to the great all black empires that existed more than 10,000 years ago-----with libraries
---that was YOUR claim-------you can tell me about them


----------



## mudwhistle

RandomVariable said:


> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.


Moses was Hebrew.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> genes do not contain  PROTEIN------did you pass high school biology?      now its 10,000 years ago that   black people turned white?      and   there were GREAT EMPIRES of literate black people BEFORE THAT ???-------who invented
> antibiotics and -----calculus?            you got a citation from
> a peer reviewed journal?       it the stuff is of any significance
> It showed up in the journal   "NATURE"
> 
> 
> 
> Who said genes contain protein? Did you flunk english reading? Please read the article again. You cant be this much of an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from your idiot article
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.
> Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
> don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
> from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why you are posting on here instead of researching for your doctorate. You do realize proteins and amino acids are not the same thing right?
> 
> How Do Genes Work Understanding Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did my doctorate long ago-----I am retired-----an amino acid--
> is the bit of which proteins are made--------you do realize that you are an idiot-----RIGHT?       The article you cited is very good------feel free to ask questions------you have no idea as to how to interpret it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a brush up on your doctorate then. You claimed that amino acids and proteins are the same. You were wrong. I think I'm going to go with the person that is actually in the field over you. Especially if you are white. I just caught you in a lie.
Click to expand...


I have no problem with amino acids and proteins---a protein is
a big bunch of amino acids---------they are both of the same stuff.   ----- you are not only stupid----you are disgusting and vulgar.     Who you  "going with"???


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said genes contain protein? Did you flunk english reading? Please read the article again. You cant be this much of an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from your idiot article
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.
> Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
> don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
> from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why you are posting on here instead of researching for your doctorate. You do realize proteins and amino acids are not the same thing right?
> 
> How Do Genes Work Understanding Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did my doctorate long ago-----I am retired-----an amino acid--
> is the bit of which proteins are made--------you do realize that you are an idiot-----RIGHT?       The article you cited is very good------feel free to ask questions------you have no idea as to how to interpret it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a brush up on your doctorate then. You claimed that amino acids and proteins are the same. You were wrong. I think I'm going to go with the person that is actually in the field over you. Especially if you are white. I just caught you in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with amino acids and proteins---a protein is
> a big bunch of amino acids---------they are both of the same stuff.   ----- you are not only stupid----you are disgusting and vulgar.     Who you  "going with"???
Click to expand...

They are not the same. They why they are called 2 different things. An amino acid is not a protein. Thats like saying a cell is an organ. You better go back to school.

*Definition(s)*
*Amino acids are a set of 20 different molecules used to build proteins.* Proteins consist of one or more chains of amino acids called polypeptides. The sequence of the amino acid chain causes the polypeptide to fold into a shape that is biologically active. The amino acid sequences of proteins are encoded in the genes.


----------



## mudwhistle

January 30, 2015
*What exactly does the race industry want from white America?*
By Patricia L. Dickson

Nothing frustrates me more than for someone to rant on and on about something while never really specifying the desired outcome that he or she is seeking.  Or for someone to imply that I somehow owe him something without specifically telling me what it is.  This tactic of never specifying or articulating an actual wrong or debt is used so that the accused will be forever indebted to the accuser.  The race industry and their cohorts in the Democratic Party have been ranting and raving about black injustice ever since the signing of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and have yet to articulate exactly what the injustices are or what can be done to correct them.

With the constant attempts to find racism under every rock and behind every door, I actually believe that the race-baiters left over from the Civil Rights movement have a nostalgia for the days when there was _real_ racism and discrimination in America.  Why else would they continue to act as though the Civil Rights Act was never signed into law?  In fact, all Civil Rights leaders should celebrate July 2, the day President Lyndon Johnson signed the bill into law in 1964.  Has anyone ever heard Al Sharpton or Jessie Jackson mention that date?  That day should be celebrated as a national holiday.  Instead, the American people are bombarded with trumped up charges of racism (some turn out to be complete hoaxes) to the point that we have developed race fatigue.

The latest race hoax comes from Charles Blow, a black _New York Times_ columnist.  He claimed that a racist campus police held his son at gunpoint at Yale University.  Apparently, Blow’s son met the description of a campus burglar.  However, he failed to mention a few details.  The officer is black.  In fact, Yale’s police chief is also black.  This hoax comes fresh off the movie _Selma_’s Oscar snub (used as proof that America is still a racist country) coupled with the Department of Justice’s decision not to charge Officer Darren Wilson in the Michael Brown shooting. 

With the constant claims of racism 24/7, I wonder: what exactly does the race industry want from white America?  What will it take to satisfy the debt?  To my knowledge, I have never heard the answer.  The American government has spent billions of dollars on social programs for poor blacks and other minorities.  We have affirmative action, free education grants, free housing, food, and medical care.  America has black CEOs, tenured college professors, journalists, mayors, governors, state representatives, senators, attorneys general, and the president of the United States.  If any one of us were to walk into any large corporation, we would see a diverse workforce.  So, I am still asking, what do the race-baiters really want?  More importantly, how do they plan to go about getting it?

Since the latest attempts (Trayvon Martin, Michael Brown, Eric Garner, and the movie _Selma_) have failed to convince America of her inherent racism, black liberals have turned their wrath on black conservatives or any black person who speaks out against black culture.  Bill Cosby’s reputation has been destroyed by 30-year-old claims because black liberals did not like him speaking the truth about black culture, therefore they had to silence him.  I, along with other black conservative writers, am being targeted for pointing out the truth about our race.  Black liberals claim that black conservative writers are guilty of portraying black people in a negative light.  This claim is an attempt to shame us into silence.  Black conservatives speaking the truth about the state of the black community are not to blame for how the rest of America views the black race (people are intelligent enough to discern the truth by themselves).  It is the constant lies coming from race-baiters and the behavior displayed by uneducated blacks in poor communities (Ferguson) that is responsible for cemented negative stereotypes of blacks.​
Blog What exactly does the race industry want from white America 



What do racist blacks want?


Payback for terrible lives they themselves are responsible for.


----------



## RandomVariable

mudwhistle said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was Hebrew.
Click to expand...

So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.


----------



## mudwhistle

RandomVariable said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
Click to expand...

Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian. 

Not all Egyptians are black fyi.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from your idiot article
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.
> Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
> don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
> from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thats why you are posting on here instead of researching for your doctorate. You do realize proteins and amino acids are not the same thing right?
> 
> How Do Genes Work Understanding Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did my doctorate long ago-----I am retired-----an amino acid--
> is the bit of which proteins are made--------you do realize that you are an idiot-----RIGHT?       The article you cited is very good------feel free to ask questions------you have no idea as to how to interpret it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a brush up on your doctorate then. You claimed that amino acids and proteins are the same. You were wrong. I think I'm going to go with the person that is actually in the field over you. Especially if you are white. I just caught you in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with amino acids and proteins---a protein is
> a big bunch of amino acids---------they are both of the same stuff.   ----- you are not only stupid----you are disgusting and vulgar.     Who you  "going with"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not the same. They why they are called 2 different things. An amino acid is not a protein. Thats like saying a cell is an organ. You better go back to school.
> 
> *Definition(s)*
> *Amino acids are a set of 20 different molecules used to build proteins.* Proteins consist of one or more chains of amino acids called polypeptides. The sequence of the amino acid chain causes the polypeptide to fold into a shape that is biologically active. The amino acid sequences of proteins are encoded in the genes.
Click to expand...


your sophistry is idiotic-----in all fields.      Your approach is
very much like that of  GOEBBELS and lots of other scum


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
Click to expand...

Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thats why you are posting on here instead of researching for your doctorate. You do realize proteins and amino acids are not the same thing right?
> 
> How Do Genes Work Understanding Genetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did my doctorate long ago-----I am retired-----an amino acid--
> is the bit of which proteins are made--------you do realize that you are an idiot-----RIGHT?       The article you cited is very good------feel free to ask questions------you have no idea as to how to interpret it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a brush up on your doctorate then. You claimed that amino acids and proteins are the same. You were wrong. I think I'm going to go with the person that is actually in the field over you. Especially if you are white. I just caught you in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with amino acids and proteins---a protein is
> a big bunch of amino acids---------they are both of the same stuff.   ----- you are not only stupid----you are disgusting and vulgar.     Who you  "going with"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not the same. They why they are called 2 different things. An amino acid is not a protein. Thats like saying a cell is an organ. You better go back to school.
> 
> *Definition(s)*
> *Amino acids are a set of 20 different molecules used to build proteins.* Proteins consist of one or more chains of amino acids called polypeptides. The sequence of the amino acid chain causes the polypeptide to fold into a shape that is biologically active. The amino acid sequences of proteins are encoded in the genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your sophistry is idiotic-----in all fields.      Your approach is
> very much like that of  GOEBBELS and lots of other scum
Click to expand...

You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?  Dont get mad and start deflecting. Explain yourself.


----------



## RandomVariable

mudwhistle said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
Click to expand...

Moses was wanted for murder by the Pharaoh. I kind of guess he left his royal garb under some rock somewhere.


----------



## RandomVariable

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
Click to expand...

unless...


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
Click to expand...


when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
The only way that could have happened would be if that
black society was so depraved that they killed every black
kid at birth and let only those white mutants live


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
Click to expand...

They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.


----------



## Roudy

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore the racist troll derailing the thread to obscure Obama's Jew hatred
> 
> 
> 
> They cant ignore it if they started it. Thats why they keep replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are so pro African go live there. Truth is they dont want racist fucks like you ether.
Click to expand...


Why go to Africa when you can sit on your ass all day collecting money from the govt., making up bullshit about whites and creating all this bogus black history?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## RandomVariable

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
Click to expand...

Around 1956 I think.


----------



## Roudy

thanatos144 said:


> So when Bibi comes here he had said he doesn't wish to speak to our jew hater in chief. Can't say i blame him. Obama has gone out of his way to insult the Israeli pm since he has been in office. Obama's obsession with capitulation to Iran to me is treasonous



If Obama doesn't play it right he will loose support from his fellow democrats as well.


----------



## irosie91

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was Hebrew.
> 
> 
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Around 1956 I think.
Click to expand...


now I remember


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't. Comprahend what you read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you did idiot. Learn to comprehend what you write.
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you are so pro African go live there.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. I asked Why you dont go there but we both know the answer. They would shun you for being such a ignorat racist. Thank God you dont go it would give America a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see the word* "why"* or a question mark anywhere in your quote. It was a directive not a question. Can you explain who taught you to write in such a uneducated manner? Did you really think you were fooling anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my bad. I forgot that when posting to a half retarded ignorant racist that i should spell out the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be poorly educated as well. Everyone knows when you ask a question you end the sentence with a question mark. Where did you get your education? Out of a cracker jack box?
Click to expand...


Gee, a question ends with a question mark. When did you learn that, in second grade?  Now tell us about Chinese being originally black, dipstick.


----------



## Roudy

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of inventions are you looking for? We were first to create carbonized steel. We were the first to use tetracycline. We were the first to write. (Thats a biggie). We founded philosphy, math, astronomy. Basically everything modern day science depends on as a foundation. Say thanks white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you be more worried about your man leaving you for a white woman then trying to derail this thread?
Click to expand...


Just imagine living with with nutjob like that.  Ha ha ha. 

The milk is white because white people made it white!


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you did idiot. Learn to comprehend what you write.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't. I asked Why you dont go there but we both know the answer. They would shun you for being such a ignorat racist. Thank God you dont go it would give America a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see the word* "why"* or a question mark anywhere in your quote. It was a directive not a question. Can you explain who taught you to write in such a uneducated manner? Did you really think you were fooling anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my bad. I forgot that when posting to a half retarded ignorant racist that i should spell out the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be poorly educated as well. Everyone knows when you ask a question you end the sentence with a question mark. Where did you get your education? Out of a cracker jack box?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, a question ends with a question mark. When did you learn that, in second grade?  Now tell us about Chinese being originally black, dipstick.
Click to expand...

I forgot when I learned it but one thing is for sure. thanatos was either lying or he never learned it.
What do you want to know specifically about the first Chinese?


----------



## mudwhistle

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was Hebrew.
> 
> 
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
Click to expand...

Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai, and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.


----------



## mudwhistle

Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.

They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.


----------



## irosie91

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
Click to expand...


They wish


mudwhistle said:


> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.



Jesus had curly hair?      so do I


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai, and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am denying science?------you cited a newspaper article
> written  by a person who knows about as much as
> you do about the study of genetics.   ---a human interest
> story ----poorly done.      The science I learn is from
> real scientists---------not dim cub reporters.  Skin color is
> POLYGENIC-------there are some traits that do depend
> on a mutation of a single base in a base pair----but skin
> color is NOT one of them
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> "
> The a mutation, called A111T, is found in virtually every one of European ancestry.
> 
> A111T is also found in populations in the Middle East and Indian subcontinent, but not in high numbers in Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> genes do not contain  PROTEIN------did you pass high school biology?      now its 10,000 years ago that   black people turned white?      and   there were GREAT EMPIRES of literate black people BEFORE THAT ???-------who invented
> antibiotics and -----calculus?            you got a citation from
> a peer reviewed journal?       it the stuff is of any significance
> It showed up in the journal   "NATURE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said genes contain protein? Did you flunk english reading? Please read the article again. You cant be this much of an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from your idiot article
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.
> Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
> don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
> from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why you are posting on here instead of researching for your doctorate. You do realize proteins and amino acids are not the same thing right?
> 
> How Do Genes Work Understanding Genetics
Click to expand...


She works in the medical field, you useless bum.


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.


Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> "
> The a mutation, called A111T, is found in virtually every one of European ancestry.
> 
> A111T is also found in populations in the Middle East and Indian subcontinent, but not in high numbers in Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genes do not contain  PROTEIN------did you pass high school biology?      now its 10,000 years ago that   black people turned white?      and   there were GREAT EMPIRES of literate black people BEFORE THAT ???-------who invented
> antibiotics and -----calculus?            you got a citation from
> a peer reviewed journal?       it the stuff is of any significance
> It showed up in the journal   "NATURE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said genes contain protein? Did you flunk english reading? Please read the article again. You cant be this much of an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from your idiot article
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.
> Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
> don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
> from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why you are posting on here instead of researching for your doctorate. You do realize proteins and amino acids are not the same thing right?
> 
> How Do Genes Work Understanding Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She works in the medical field, you useless bum.
Click to expand...

She must have lied to you. She thought amino acids and proteins were the same thing. Now she wont explain how she made that damning error.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
Click to expand...


That's because Egyptians were more Caucasians than black, moron.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't. I asked Why you dont go there but we both know the answer. They would shun you for being such a ignorat racist. Thank God you dont go it would give America a bad name.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see the word* "why"* or a question mark anywhere in your quote. It was a directive not a question. Can you explain who taught you to write in such a uneducated manner? Did you really think you were fooling anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my bad. I forgot that when posting to a half retarded ignorant racist that i should spell out the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be poorly educated as well. Everyone knows when you ask a question you end the sentence with a question mark. Where did you get your education? Out of a cracker jack box?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, a question ends with a question mark. When did you learn that, in second grade?  Now tell us about Chinese being originally black, dipstick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot when I learned it but one thing is for sure. thanatos was either lying or he never learned it.
> What do you want to know specifically about the first Chinese?
Click to expand...


Tell us how the first Chinese were blacks and how they hide blacks. I need a good laugh.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was black, so was his Ethiopian wife. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Egyptians were more Caucasians than black, moron.
Click to expand...

Actually they werent. Caucasians are from the Caucus mountains and they are white. The person who made up the term says so himself. The Egyptians were Black prior to the invasions of the Hyskos and Greeks. Even so the Greeks still called them Black with woolly hair.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> 
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai, and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And I've shown you ancient frescos with Greeks, Romans, Hebrews, looking just as brown.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see the word* "why"* or a question mark anywhere in your quote. It was a directive not a question. Can you explain who taught you to write in such a uneducated manner? Did you really think you were fooling anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> That was my bad. I forgot that when posting to a half retarded ignorant racist that i should spell out the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be poorly educated as well. Everyone knows when you ask a question you end the sentence with a question mark. Where did you get your education? Out of a cracker jack box?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, a question ends with a question mark. When did you learn that, in second grade?  Now tell us about Chinese being originally black, dipstick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot when I learned it but one thing is for sure. thanatos was either lying or he never learned it.
> What do you want to know specifically about the first Chinese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us how the first Chinese were blacks and how they hide blacks. I need a good laugh.
Click to expand...

Lets finish discussing the Egyptians and Hebrews. You havent wrapped your mind around them being Black yet.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai, and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I've shown you ancient frescos with Greeks, Romans, Hebrews, looking just as brown.
Click to expand...

Thats because they had Black admixture. Rome even had a Black emperor.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moses was Hebrew.
> 
> 
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Egyptians were more Caucasians than black, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they werent. Caucasians are from the Caucus mountains and they are white. The person who made up the term says so himself. The Egyptians were Black prior to the invasions of the Hyskos and Greeks. Even so the Greeks still called them Black with woolly hair.
Click to expand...


Meh, Northern Africa, Egypt, the Arabian peninsula etc were mainly Caucasian Indo Europeans.  Get over it.  Your life is so pathetic that its dependent on such trivial matters.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> 
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai, and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I've shown you ancient frescos with Greeks, Romans, Hebrews, looking just as brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because they had Black admixture. Rome even had a Black emperor.
Click to expand...

Some may have been dark skinned but black negro, now way. Sorry.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why when Reuel asked his daughters how they returned so quickly from watering their flock they said an Egyptian delivered them out of the hand of the shepherds? Exodux 2:19.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Egyptians were more Caucasians than black, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they werent. Caucasians are from the Caucus mountains and they are white. The person who made up the term says so himself. The Egyptians were Black prior to the invasions of the Hyskos and Greeks. Even so the Greeks still called them Black with woolly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, Northern Africa, Egypt, the Arabian peninsula etc were mainly Caucasian Indo Europeans.  Get over it.  Your life is so pathetic that its dependent on such trivial matters.
Click to expand...

Meh...Your geography leaves something to be desired. They were never caucasian until relatively recently.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai, and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I've shown you ancient frescos with Greeks, Romans, Hebrews, looking just as brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because they had Black admixture. Rome even had a Black emperor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some may have been dark skinned but black negro, now way. Sorry.
Click to expand...

Whats a Black negro? Is that another term white boys made up? Negro is latin for Black. So that would make it a Black Black?


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
Click to expand...

He was a Jew. Thus olive skined


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a Jew. Thus olive skined
Click to expand...

Jew is not a race per say. Hebrews were Black thus Black skinned.


----------



## irosie91

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a Jew. Thus olive skined
Click to expand...


By the time Jesus was born jews had been around and actively  INTERBREEDING-----some of the jews of Nazareth were sometimes described as having hair the color of sand----
ie ---they were blondes.    Keep in mind-----for centuries jews
had been interacting with the people of Assyria----and that land was chock full of   AEGEANs-----greeks.    All you need do is read the book------that greek interface had already
HAPPENED   ---centuries before Jesus was born.   There
were a considerable number of greek converts to judaism


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a Jew. Thus olive skined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the time Jesus was born jews had been around and actively  INTERBREEDING-----some of the jews of Nazareth were sometimes described as having hair the color of sand----
> ie ---they were blondes.    Keep in mind-----for centuries jews
> had been interacting with the people of Assyria----and that land was chock full of   AEGEANs-----greeks.    All you need do is read the book------that greek interface had already
> HAPPENED   ---centuries before Jesus was born.   There
> were a considerable number of greek converts to judaism
Click to expand...

You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a Jew. Thus olive skined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the time Jesus was born jews had been around and actively  INTERBREEDING-----some of the jews of Nazareth were sometimes described as having hair the color of sand----
> ie ---they were blondes.    Keep in mind-----for centuries jews
> had been interacting with the people of Assyria----and that land was chock full of   AEGEANs-----greeks.    All you need do is read the book------that greek interface had already
> HAPPENED   ---centuries before Jesus was born.   There
> were a considerable number of greek converts to judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
Click to expand...


Idiot-----I told you----amino acids  exist as PROTEINS 
in the human body------they do not just float around
being nothing-------your idiot article clearly introduced an
idea that of a SINGLE AMINO ACID MUTATION -----as being
a  mutation of a gene.     My statement  "genes do not contain
proteins"   was a correct response to the article obviously written by a jerk like you.      I will help you------genes mediate the BUILDING OF PROTEINS ----structural proteins from----
amino acids.      A single mutation of a single gene base pair---can alter the configuration of the protein that the
gene mediates--------now you know nothing----just as you
were before I provided a clear explanation of the issue.  
Do not worry -----lots of people flunked the genetics course
in my school-------it was a killer something like calculus---
there are always people like you -----incapable of learning.
Now tell me again about this single mutation of a single base pair that managed to utterly whiten up all of a giant empire of black persons----"recently"        Mendel is flipping over in his
grave      (remember mendel?     was he black too?)


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a Jew. Thus olive skined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the time Jesus was born jews had been around and actively  INTERBREEDING-----some of the jews of Nazareth were sometimes described as having hair the color of sand----
> ie ---they were blondes.    Keep in mind-----for centuries jews
> had been interacting with the people of Assyria----and that land was chock full of   AEGEANs-----greeks.    All you need do is read the book------that greek interface had already
> HAPPENED   ---centuries before Jesus was born.   There
> were a considerable number of greek converts to judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot-----I told you----amino acids  exist as PROTEINS
> in the human body------they do not just float around
> being nothing-------your idiot article clearly introduced an
> idea that of a SINGLE AMINO ACID MUTATION -----as being
> a  mutation of a gene.     My statement  "genes do not contain
> proteins"   was a correct response to the article obviously written by a jerk like you.      I will help you------genes mediate the BUILDING OF PROTEINS ----structural proteins from----
> amino acids.      A single mutation of a single gene base pair---can alter the configuration of the protein that the
> gene mediates--------now you know nothing----just as you
> were before I provided a clear explanation of the issue.
> Do not worry -----lots of people flunked the genetics course
> in my school-------it was a killer something like calculus---
> there are always people like you -----incapable of learning.
> Now tell me again about this single mutation of a single base pair that managed to utterly whiten up all of a giant empire of black persons----"recently"        Mendel is flipping over in his
> grave      (remember mendel?     was he black too?)
Click to expand...

I know what you told me. I just told you that you were wrong. Amino acids are not proteins. Thats like calling a cell an organ. You must have had a hard time in school You seem like the kid that always argued with the professor. They guy that made the claim is about as legit as they come. If you are calling him wrong you must be an idiot to think I would believe you over him.


----------



## irosie91

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a Jew. Thus olive skined
Click to expand...


I am a jew------white as snow---with freckles-----and related to a very famous
ancient jew-------by DNA   (now for the good news---freckles fade with age----
I had them as a child)      Hubby is a jew----Olive complected----In England
he would be considered   BROWN----in fact was.    In Sweden he would probably be considered black.    On the other hand----my dad was of English,
Austrian background------a jew------and TANNED vigorously when the sun
hit him--------he would have been called olive complected after
an hour sun exposure.     Skin color is polygenic-----any idiot who tries to claim that it is based on a single gene------is an idiot.   Very few mutations
actually do anything at all-------they just sit quietly.    There are a few conditions which are the result of a single gene mutation------but skin color
is NOT ONE OF THEM.  -----blue eyes is a pathological condition along with
left handedness.    ------mendel was lucky with this sweet peas-----flower color -----as it turns out------on sweet peas----is a single gene


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> 
> 
> He was a Jew. Thus olive skined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the time Jesus was born jews had been around and actively  INTERBREEDING-----some of the jews of Nazareth were sometimes described as having hair the color of sand----
> ie ---they were blondes.    Keep in mind-----for centuries jews
> had been interacting with the people of Assyria----and that land was chock full of   AEGEANs-----greeks.    All you need do is read the book------that greek interface had already
> HAPPENED   ---centuries before Jesus was born.   There
> were a considerable number of greek converts to judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot-----I told you----amino acids  exist as PROTEINS
> in the human body------they do not just float around
> being nothing-------your idiot article clearly introduced an
> idea that of a SINGLE AMINO ACID MUTATION -----as being
> a  mutation of a gene.     My statement  "genes do not contain
> proteins"   was a correct response to the article obviously written by a jerk like you.      I will help you------genes mediate the BUILDING OF PROTEINS ----structural proteins from----
> amino acids.      A single mutation of a single gene base pair---can alter the configuration of the protein that the
> gene mediates--------now you know nothing----just as you
> were before I provided a clear explanation of the issue.
> Do not worry -----lots of people flunked the genetics course
> in my school-------it was a killer something like calculus---
> there are always people like you -----incapable of learning.
> Now tell me again about this single mutation of a single base pair that managed to utterly whiten up all of a giant empire of black persons----"recently"        Mendel is flipping over in his
> grave      (remember mendel?     was he black too?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you told me. I just told you that you were wrong. Amino acids are not proteins. Thats like calling a cell an organ. You must have had a hard time in school You seem like the kid that always argued with the professor. They guy that made the claim is about as legit as they come. If you are calling him wrong you must be an idiot to think I would believe you over him.
Click to expand...


what guy?     that guy named   CHENG  (?)  wrote a very nice article------I made reference to the idiot article you cited
in the WASHINGTON POST       BTW----the article by
cheng does nothing to confirm your idiot idea that white skin ----thruout asia and Europe ----and the Americas came from a single  mutation  ----7000 years ago.          A really idiotic hypothesis that was created by a semiliterate writer for the
Washington post.        I would believe a pile of dog shit over
you


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a Jew. Thus olive skined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time Jesus was born jews had been around and actively  INTERBREEDING-----some of the jews of Nazareth were sometimes described as having hair the color of sand----
> ie ---they were blondes.    Keep in mind-----for centuries jews
> had been interacting with the people of Assyria----and that land was chock full of   AEGEANs-----greeks.    All you need do is read the book------that greek interface had already
> HAPPENED   ---centuries before Jesus was born.   There
> were a considerable number of greek converts to judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot-----I told you----amino acids  exist as PROTEINS
> in the human body------they do not just float around
> being nothing-------your idiot article clearly introduced an
> idea that of a SINGLE AMINO ACID MUTATION -----as being
> a  mutation of a gene.     My statement  "genes do not contain
> proteins"   was a correct response to the article obviously written by a jerk like you.      I will help you------genes mediate the BUILDING OF PROTEINS ----structural proteins from----
> amino acids.      A single mutation of a single gene base pair---can alter the configuration of the protein that the
> gene mediates--------now you know nothing----just as you
> were before I provided a clear explanation of the issue.
> Do not worry -----lots of people flunked the genetics course
> in my school-------it was a killer something like calculus---
> there are always people like you -----incapable of learning.
> Now tell me again about this single mutation of a single base pair that managed to utterly whiten up all of a giant empire of black persons----"recently"        Mendel is flipping over in his
> grave      (remember mendel?     was he black too?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you told me. I just told you that you were wrong. Amino acids are not proteins. Thats like calling a cell an organ. You must have had a hard time in school You seem like the kid that always argued with the professor. They guy that made the claim is about as legit as they come. If you are calling him wrong you must be an idiot to think I would believe you over him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what guy?     that guy named   CHENG  (?)  wrote a very nice article------I made reference to the idiot article you cited
> in the WASHINGTON POST       BTW----the article by
> cheng does nothing to confirm your idiot idea that white skin ----thruout asia and Europe ----and the Americas came from a single  mutation  ----7000 years ago.          A really idiotic hypothesis that was created by a semiliterate writer for the
> Washington post.        I would believe a pile of dog shit over
> you
Click to expand...

Cheng is the guy I quoted.  You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?  Matter of fact you knew it was Cheng.



irosie91 said:


> from your idiot article
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.
> Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
> don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
> from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> 
> 
> He was a Jew. Thus olive skined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the time Jesus was born jews had been around and actively  INTERBREEDING-----some of the jews of Nazareth were sometimes described as having hair the color of sand----
> ie ---they were blondes.    Keep in mind-----for centuries jews
> had been interacting with the people of Assyria----and that land was chock full of   AEGEANs-----greeks.    All you need do is read the book------that greek interface had already
> HAPPENED   ---centuries before Jesus was born.   There
> were a considerable number of greek converts to judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot-----I told you----amino acids  exist as PROTEINS
> in the human body------they do not just float around
> being nothing-------your idiot article clearly introduced an
> idea that of a SINGLE AMINO ACID MUTATION -----as being
> a  mutation of a gene.     My statement  "genes do not contain
> proteins"   was a correct response to the article obviously written by a jerk like you.      I will help you------genes mediate the BUILDING OF PROTEINS ----structural proteins from----
> amino acids.      A single mutation of a single gene base pair---can alter the configuration of the protein that the
> gene mediates--------now you know nothing----just as you
> were before I provided a clear explanation of the issue.
> Do not worry -----lots of people flunked the genetics course
> in my school-------it was a killer something like calculus---
> there are always people like you -----incapable of learning.
> Now tell me again about this single mutation of a single base pair that managed to utterly whiten up all of a giant empire of black persons----"recently"        Mendel is flipping over in his
> grave      (remember mendel?     was he black too?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you told me. I just told you that you were wrong. Amino acids are not proteins. Thats like calling a cell an organ. You must have had a hard time in school You seem like the kid that always argued with the professor. They guy that made the claim is about as legit as they come. If you are calling him wrong you must be an idiot to think I would believe you over him.
Click to expand...


your analogy is silly-------now try to focus----AMINO ACID----
----POLYPEPTIDE-------peptide is actually ---simply another name for  AMINO ACIDs----two amino acid molecules ---become a polypeptide------Polypeptide is another name for protein.     It is all very simple-----a matter of language-----
the language of chemistry------the PEPTIDE issue is somewhow in some classical language descriptive of 
AN AMIDE BOND------now you can google again.     It
it ever occurs to you to take a course in organic
chemistry   ---DON't DO IT------you will fail.

your analogy is silly -----sorta like saying an  H2O  molecule
is not water-------because it is not a  GLASS OF WATER


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time Jesus was born jews had been around and actively  INTERBREEDING-----some of the jews of Nazareth were sometimes described as having hair the color of sand----
> ie ---they were blondes.    Keep in mind-----for centuries jews
> had been interacting with the people of Assyria----and that land was chock full of   AEGEANs-----greeks.    All you need do is read the book------that greek interface had already
> HAPPENED   ---centuries before Jesus was born.   There
> were a considerable number of greek converts to judaism
> 
> 
> 
> You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot-----I told you----amino acids  exist as PROTEINS
> in the human body------they do not just float around
> being nothing-------your idiot article clearly introduced an
> idea that of a SINGLE AMINO ACID MUTATION -----as being
> a  mutation of a gene.     My statement  "genes do not contain
> proteins"   was a correct response to the article obviously written by a jerk like you.      I will help you------genes mediate the BUILDING OF PROTEINS ----structural proteins from----
> amino acids.      A single mutation of a single gene base pair---can alter the configuration of the protein that the
> gene mediates--------now you know nothing----just as you
> were before I provided a clear explanation of the issue.
> Do not worry -----lots of people flunked the genetics course
> in my school-------it was a killer something like calculus---
> there are always people like you -----incapable of learning.
> Now tell me again about this single mutation of a single base pair that managed to utterly whiten up all of a giant empire of black persons----"recently"        Mendel is flipping over in his
> grave      (remember mendel?     was he black too?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you told me. I just told you that you were wrong. Amino acids are not proteins. Thats like calling a cell an organ. You must have had a hard time in school You seem like the kid that always argued with the professor. They guy that made the claim is about as legit as they come. If you are calling him wrong you must be an idiot to think I would believe you over him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what guy?     that guy named   CHENG  (?)  wrote a very nice article------I made reference to the idiot article you cited
> in the WASHINGTON POST       BTW----the article by
> cheng does nothing to confirm your idiot idea that white skin ----thruout asia and Europe ----and the Americas came from a single  mutation  ----7000 years ago.          A really idiotic hypothesis that was created by a semiliterate writer for the
> Washington post.        I would believe a pile of dog shit over
> you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheng is the guy I quoted.  You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
Click to expand...


I explained it several times-----you seem resistant to reality----
   Here is a question for you------how do amino acids get
   made.     How do proteins get made??----easy stuff----you
   can google


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time Jesus was born jews had been around and actively  INTERBREEDING-----some of the jews of Nazareth were sometimes described as having hair the color of sand----
> ie ---they were blondes.    Keep in mind-----for centuries jews
> had been interacting with the people of Assyria----and that land was chock full of   AEGEANs-----greeks.    All you need do is read the book------that greek interface had already
> HAPPENED   ---centuries before Jesus was born.   There
> were a considerable number of greek converts to judaism
> 
> 
> 
> You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot-----I told you----amino acids  exist as PROTEINS
> in the human body------they do not just float around
> being nothing-------your idiot article clearly introduced an
> idea that of a SINGLE AMINO ACID MUTATION -----as being
> a  mutation of a gene.     My statement  "genes do not contain
> proteins"   was a correct response to the article obviously written by a jerk like you.      I will help you------genes mediate the BUILDING OF PROTEINS ----structural proteins from----
> amino acids.      A single mutation of a single gene base pair---can alter the configuration of the protein that the
> gene mediates--------now you know nothing----just as you
> were before I provided a clear explanation of the issue.
> Do not worry -----lots of people flunked the genetics course
> in my school-------it was a killer something like calculus---
> there are always people like you -----incapable of learning.
> Now tell me again about this single mutation of a single base pair that managed to utterly whiten up all of a giant empire of black persons----"recently"        Mendel is flipping over in his
> grave      (remember mendel?     was he black too?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you told me. I just told you that you were wrong. Amino acids are not proteins. Thats like calling a cell an organ. You must have had a hard time in school You seem like the kid that always argued with the professor. They guy that made the claim is about as legit as they come. If you are calling him wrong you must be an idiot to think I would believe you over him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what guy?     that guy named   CHENG  (?)  wrote a very nice article------I made reference to the idiot article you cited
> in the WASHINGTON POST       BTW----the article by
> cheng does nothing to confirm your idiot idea that white skin ----thruout asia and Europe ----and the Americas came from a single  mutation  ----7000 years ago.          A really idiotic hypothesis that was created by a semiliterate writer for the
> Washington post.        I would believe a pile of dog shit over
> you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheng is the guy I quoted.  You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?  Matter of fact you knew it was Cheng.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from your idiot article
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.
> Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
> don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
> from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


see directly above-----now again-----there are no proteins
  in genes-----no SEQUENCES OF AMINO ACIDS  -----
  a  SEQUENCE OF AMINO ACIDS IS A  PROTEIN----
  GOT IT NOW?      Your idiot article was not written by
  CHENG-------it was written by a jerk reporter who writes
  for the Washington Post------he got it a bit screwed up---
  poor kid.     The article which was written by CHENG---
  did not include the glaring error that seemed perfectly ok
  to you


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot-----I told you----amino acids  exist as PROTEINS
> in the human body------they do not just float around
> being nothing-------your idiot article clearly introduced an
> idea that of a SINGLE AMINO ACID MUTATION -----as being
> a  mutation of a gene.     My statement  "genes do not contain
> proteins"   was a correct response to the article obviously written by a jerk like you.      I will help you------genes mediate the BUILDING OF PROTEINS ----structural proteins from----
> amino acids.      A single mutation of a single gene base pair---can alter the configuration of the protein that the
> gene mediates--------now you know nothing----just as you
> were before I provided a clear explanation of the issue.
> Do not worry -----lots of people flunked the genetics course
> in my school-------it was a killer something like calculus---
> there are always people like you -----incapable of learning.
> Now tell me again about this single mutation of a single base pair that managed to utterly whiten up all of a giant empire of black persons----"recently"        Mendel is flipping over in his
> grave      (remember mendel?     was he black too?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you told me. I just told you that you were wrong. Amino acids are not proteins. Thats like calling a cell an organ. You must have had a hard time in school You seem like the kid that always argued with the professor. They guy that made the claim is about as legit as they come. If you are calling him wrong you must be an idiot to think I would believe you over him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what guy?     that guy named   CHENG  (?)  wrote a very nice article------I made reference to the idiot article you cited
> in the WASHINGTON POST       BTW----the article by
> cheng does nothing to confirm your idiot idea that white skin ----thruout asia and Europe ----and the Americas came from a single  mutation  ----7000 years ago.          A really idiotic hypothesis that was created by a semiliterate writer for the
> Washington post.        I would believe a pile of dog shit over
> you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheng is the guy I quoted.  You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained it several times-----you seem resistant to reality----
> Here is a question for you------how do amino acids get
> made.     How do proteins get made??----easy stuff----you
> can google
Click to expand...


Youve never explained it. You just claimed Cheng was right now you are claiming he is wrong?  Why did you think amino acids were proteins?

In earlier research, *Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.*

‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.



Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot-----I told you----amino acids  exist as PROTEINS
> in the human body------they do not just float around
> being nothing-------your idiot article clearly introduced an
> idea that of a SINGLE AMINO ACID MUTATION -----as being
> a  mutation of a gene.     My statement  "genes do not contain
> proteins"   was a correct response to the article obviously written by a jerk like you.      I will help you------genes mediate the BUILDING OF PROTEINS ----structural proteins from----
> amino acids.      A single mutation of a single gene base pair---can alter the configuration of the protein that the
> gene mediates--------now you know nothing----just as you
> were before I provided a clear explanation of the issue.
> Do not worry -----lots of people flunked the genetics course
> in my school-------it was a killer something like calculus---
> there are always people like you -----incapable of learning.
> Now tell me again about this single mutation of a single base pair that managed to utterly whiten up all of a giant empire of black persons----"recently"        Mendel is flipping over in his
> grave      (remember mendel?     was he black too?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you told me. I just told you that you were wrong. Amino acids are not proteins. Thats like calling a cell an organ. You must have had a hard time in school You seem like the kid that always argued with the professor. They guy that made the claim is about as legit as they come. If you are calling him wrong you must be an idiot to think I would believe you over him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what guy?     that guy named   CHENG  (?)  wrote a very nice article------I made reference to the idiot article you cited
> in the WASHINGTON POST       BTW----the article by
> cheng does nothing to confirm your idiot idea that white skin ----thruout asia and Europe ----and the Americas came from a single  mutation  ----7000 years ago.          A really idiotic hypothesis that was created by a semiliterate writer for the
> Washington post.        I would believe a pile of dog shit over
> you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheng is the guy I quoted.  You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?  Matter of fact you knew it was Cheng.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from your idiot article
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.
> Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
> don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
> from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see directly above-----now again-----there are no proteins
> in genes-----no SEQUENCES OF AMINO ACIDS  -----
> a  SEQUENCE OF AMINO ACIDS IS A  PROTEIN----
> GOT IT NOW?      Your idiot article was not written by
> CHENG-------it was written by a jerk reporter who writes
> for the Washington Post------he got it a bit screwed up---
> poor kid.     The article which was written by CHENG---
> did not include the glaring error that seemed perfectly ok
> to you
Click to expand...

In earlier research, *Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.*

‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.



Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot-----I told you----amino acids  exist as PROTEINS
> in the human body------they do not just float around
> being nothing-------your idiot article clearly introduced an
> idea that of a SINGLE AMINO ACID MUTATION -----as being
> a  mutation of a gene.     My statement  "genes do not contain
> proteins"   was a correct response to the article obviously written by a jerk like you.      I will help you------genes mediate the BUILDING OF PROTEINS ----structural proteins from----
> amino acids.      A single mutation of a single gene base pair---can alter the configuration of the protein that the
> gene mediates--------now you know nothing----just as you
> were before I provided a clear explanation of the issue.
> Do not worry -----lots of people flunked the genetics course
> in my school-------it was a killer something like calculus---
> there are always people like you -----incapable of learning.
> Now tell me again about this single mutation of a single base pair that managed to utterly whiten up all of a giant empire of black persons----"recently"        Mendel is flipping over in his
> grave      (remember mendel?     was he black too?)
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you told me. I just told you that you were wrong. Amino acids are not proteins. Thats like calling a cell an organ. You must have had a hard time in school You seem like the kid that always argued with the professor. They guy that made the claim is about as legit as they come. If you are calling him wrong you must be an idiot to think I would believe you over him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what guy?     that guy named   CHENG  (?)  wrote a very nice article------I made reference to the idiot article you cited
> in the WASHINGTON POST       BTW----the article by
> cheng does nothing to confirm your idiot idea that white skin ----thruout asia and Europe ----and the Americas came from a single  mutation  ----7000 years ago.          A really idiotic hypothesis that was created by a semiliterate writer for the
> Washington post.        I would believe a pile of dog shit over
> you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheng is the guy I quoted.  You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained it several times-----you seem resistant to reality----
> Here is a question for you------how do amino acids get
> made.     How do proteins get made??----easy stuff----you
> can google
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youve never explained it. You just claimed Cheng was right now you are claiming he is wrong?  Why did you think amino acids were proteins?
> 
> In earlier research, *Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.*
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
Click to expand...


Cheng does not write for either the Washington post or the DAILY MAIL--------  THE ARTICLE  which Cheng actually wrote------was well done-------read it again


----------



## RandomVariable

Will one of you two please post a picture. You're driving me up the wall!!!


----------



## irosie91

for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
age----------bright thing that she is


----------



## RandomVariable

irosie91 said:


> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is


World is only 6,000 years old anyway.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you told me. I just told you that you were wrong. Amino acids are not proteins. Thats like calling a cell an organ. You must have had a hard time in school You seem like the kid that always argued with the professor. They guy that made the claim is about as legit as they come. If you are calling him wrong you must be an idiot to think I would believe you over him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what guy?     that guy named   CHENG  (?)  wrote a very nice article------I made reference to the idiot article you cited
> in the WASHINGTON POST       BTW----the article by
> cheng does nothing to confirm your idiot idea that white skin ----thruout asia and Europe ----and the Americas came from a single  mutation  ----7000 years ago.          A really idiotic hypothesis that was created by a semiliterate writer for the
> Washington post.        I would believe a pile of dog shit over
> you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheng is the guy I quoted.  You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained it several times-----you seem resistant to reality----
> Here is a question for you------how do amino acids get
> made.     How do proteins get made??----easy stuff----you
> can google
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youve never explained it. You just claimed Cheng was right now you are claiming he is wrong?  Why did you think amino acids were proteins?
> 
> In earlier research, *Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.*
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheng does not write for either the Washington post or the DAILY MAIL--------  THE ARTICLE  which Cheng actually wrote------was well done-------read it again
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with you claiming amino acids and proteins were the same thing?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is


Modern man was around long before the ice age.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what guy?     that guy named   CHENG  (?)  wrote a very nice article------I made reference to the idiot article you cited
> in the WASHINGTON POST       BTW----the article by
> cheng does nothing to confirm your idiot idea that white skin ----thruout asia and Europe ----and the Americas came from a single  mutation  ----7000 years ago.          A really idiotic hypothesis that was created by a semiliterate writer for the
> Washington post.        I would believe a pile of dog shit over
> you
> 
> 
> 
> Cheng is the guy I quoted.  You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained it several times-----you seem resistant to reality----
> Here is a question for you------how do amino acids get
> made.     How do proteins get made??----easy stuff----you
> can google
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youve never explained it. You just claimed Cheng was right now you are claiming he is wrong?  Why did you think amino acids were proteins?
> 
> In earlier research, *Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.*
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheng does not write for either the Washington post or the DAILY MAIL--------  THE ARTICLE  which Cheng actually wrote------was well done-------read it again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with you claiming amino acids and proteins were the same thing?
Click to expand...


they are to the same extent that a single molecule of water--
   H20   is water------an amino acid is a single molecule of
   protein.      I understand that you are not too dense to
   understand------in a courtroom a judge would disallow
   your idiot comments by referring to them as  "argumentative"


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheng is the guy I quoted.  You still havent explained why you thought amino acids were proteins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained it several times-----you seem resistant to reality----
> Here is a question for you------how do amino acids get
> made.     How do proteins get made??----easy stuff----you
> can google
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youve never explained it. You just claimed Cheng was right now you are claiming he is wrong?  Why did you think amino acids were proteins?
> 
> In earlier research, *Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.*
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheng does not write for either the Washington post or the DAILY MAIL--------  THE ARTICLE  which Cheng actually wrote------was well done-------read it again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with you claiming amino acids and proteins were the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are to the same extent that a single molecule of water--
> H20   is water------an amino acid is a single molecule of
> protein.      I understand that you are not too dense to
> understand------in a courtroom a judge would disallow
> your idiot comments by referring to them as  "argumentative"
Click to expand...

We arent talking about extents. Thats code for "I didnt know what the hell I was talking about". In a courtroom you would be convicted of perjury and attempted intelligence.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> Modern man was around long before the ice age.
Click to expand...


yes there was------what are you calling  "modern man"-----the
people of those large empires complete with libraries in
Africa -----30,000 years ago?  -----Africa was profoundly
affected by the ice age


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> Modern man was around long before the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes there was------what are you calling  "modern man"-----the
> people of those large empires complete with libraries in
> Africa -----30,000 years ago?  -----Africa was profoundly
> affected by the ice age
Click to expand...

I call modern man the first homo sapiens like most people do. Do you have your own definition for that too? Europe was even more profoundly affected. Thats why they were late to civilization.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I explained it several times-----you seem resistant to reality----
> Here is a question for you------how do amino acids get
> made.     How do proteins get made??----easy stuff----you
> can google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youve never explained it. You just claimed Cheng was right now you are claiming he is wrong?  Why did you think amino acids were proteins?
> 
> In earlier research, *Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.*
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheng does not write for either the Washington post or the DAILY MAIL--------  THE ARTICLE  which Cheng actually wrote------was well done-------read it again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with you claiming amino acids and proteins were the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are to the same extent that a single molecule of water--
> H20   is water------an amino acid is a single molecule of
> protein.      I understand that you are not too dense to
> understand------in a courtroom a judge would disallow
> your idiot comments by referring to them as  "argumentative"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We arent talking about extents. Thats code for "I didnt know what the hell I was talking about". In a courtroom you would be convicted of perjury and attempted intelligence.
Click to expand...


your post is jibberish-------now repeat after me-----so you can learn------an amino acid is a MOLECULE------it is an acid by
virtue of a  carboxyl group and an AMINE----by virtue of
an   NH3  component------a protein is a polymer of amino acids-----just like ice is a crystalized form of  H20      I do not
blame your shallow mind on your skin color


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> Modern man was around long before the ice age.
Click to expand...


What are you calling  "modern man"?        would any other people in the world refer to that which you call "modern man"---   "modern man"???         ----the brains of animals
called   HOMO SAPIEN------do not vary around the world---
they all have the same capacity ---(in aggregate across group
lines)        Obviously you have found some of those
large highly developed empires which feature libraries
and    -------public transportation somewhere in Africa-----
that existed 30,000 years ago.... or maybe  Elijah muhummad found them


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youve never explained it. You just claimed Cheng was right now you are claiming he is wrong?  Why did you think amino acids were proteins?
> 
> In earlier research, *Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.*
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheng does not write for either the Washington post or the DAILY MAIL--------  THE ARTICLE  which Cheng actually wrote------was well done-------read it again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with you claiming amino acids and proteins were the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are to the same extent that a single molecule of water--
> H20   is water------an amino acid is a single molecule of
> protein.      I understand that you are not too dense to
> understand------in a courtroom a judge would disallow
> your idiot comments by referring to them as  "argumentative"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We arent talking about extents. Thats code for "I didnt know what the hell I was talking about". In a courtroom you would be convicted of perjury and attempted intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your post is jibberish-------now repeat after me-----so you can learn------an amino acid is a MOLECULE------it is an acid by
> virtue of a  carboxyl group and an AMINE----by virtue of
> an   NH3  component------a protein is a polymer of amino acids-----just like ice is a crystalized form of  H20      I do not
> blame your shallow mind on your skin color
Click to expand...

If i repeat after you I will be enabling your attempt to pretend you didnt say amino acids and proteins were the same thing. Amino acids are held together by peptide bonds and these form polypeptide chains which make up protein molecules. In short they are far from being proteins having to form not 1 but 2 changes to get to a protein. In short amino acids are part of a protein molecule. They dont make the entire molecule.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> Modern man was around long before the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you calling  "modern man"?        would any other people in the world refer to that which you call "modern man"---   "modern man"???         ----the brains of animals
> called   HOMO SAPIEN------do not vary around the world---
> they all have the same capacity ---(in aggregate across group
> lines)        Obviously you have found some of those
> large highly developed empires which feature libraries
> and    -------public transportation somewhere in Africa-----
> that existed 30,000 years ago.... or maybe  Elijah muhummad found them
Click to expand...

I just told u I call modern man homo sapiens. There is only one homo sapiens and that was a Black race initially.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
Click to expand...


Who told you he was black?  Your stupid idiotic laughable racist ideology?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> Modern man was around long before the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you calling  "modern man"?        would any other people in the world refer to that which you call "modern man"---   "modern man"???         ----the brains of animals
> called   HOMO SAPIEN------do not vary around the world---
> they all have the same capacity ---(in aggregate across group
> lines)        Obviously you have found some of those
> large highly developed empires which feature libraries
> and    -------public transportation somewhere in Africa-----
> that existed 30,000 years ago.... or maybe  Elijah muhummad found them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told u I call modern man homo sapiens. There is only one homo sapiens and that was a Black race initially.
Click to expand...


There was no race initially.  Period. Man evolved and as he moved around the races were created. We are talking hundreds of thousands if not millions of years ago.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you he was black?  Your stupid idiotic laughable racist ideology?
Click to expand...

Science did. Who told you he was white?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> 
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Egyptians were more Caucasians than black, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they werent. Caucasians are from the Caucus mountains and they are white. The person who made up the term says so himself. The Egyptians were Black prior to the invasions of the Hyskos and Greeks. Even so the Greeks still called them Black with woolly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, Northern Africa, Egypt, the Arabian peninsula etc were mainly Caucasian Indo Europeans.  Get over it.  Your life is so pathetic that its dependent on such trivial matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh...Your geography leaves something to be desired. They were never caucasian until relatively recently.
Click to expand...


Bullshit, Persians, Mesopotamians, Sumerians, Assyrians, Greeks, Romans, etc. Were all Caucasian Indo European mixtures of each other. Empires invaded each other and as they did so did the races.  There was no invasion of black negro's from black Africa into Greece, Rome, Persia, or Mesopotamia.  Blacks were brought in as slaves, but that's it.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> Modern man was around long before the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you calling  "modern man"?        would any other people in the world refer to that which you call "modern man"---   "modern man"???         ----the brains of animals
> called   HOMO SAPIEN------do not vary around the world---
> they all have the same capacity ---(in aggregate across group
> lines)        Obviously you have found some of those
> large highly developed empires which feature libraries
> and    -------public transportation somewhere in Africa-----
> that existed 30,000 years ago.... or maybe  Elijah muhummad found them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told u I call modern man homo sapiens. There is only one homo sapiens and that was a Black race initially.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no race initially.  Period. Man evolved and as he moved around the races were created. We are talking hundreds of thousands if not millions of years ago.
Click to expand...

Yeah there was a race. A Black one. I already educated you on that.

Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily

"Genetic evidence suggests that the evolution of skin rich in eumelanin, which is brown-black in colour, occurred in early humans between 1.2 and 1.8 million years ago in the East African Savannah."


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you he was black?  Your stupid idiotic laughable racist ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science did. Who told you he was white?
Click to expand...


There is no science that says Jesus was black.  National Geographic did a special on how Jesus would look, and it came out with a Semetic looking Jew, you buffoon.  

Afrocentrism is not science, it's a conspiracy theory for racist blacks with pathetic lives, like you.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Egyptians were more Caucasians than black, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they werent. Caucasians are from the Caucus mountains and they are white. The person who made up the term says so himself. The Egyptians were Black prior to the invasions of the Hyskos and Greeks. Even so the Greeks still called them Black with woolly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, Northern Africa, Egypt, the Arabian peninsula etc were mainly Caucasian Indo Europeans.  Get over it.  Your life is so pathetic that its dependent on such trivial matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh...Your geography leaves something to be desired. They were never caucasian until relatively recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, Persians, Mesopotamians, Sumerians, Assyrians, Greeks, Romans, etc. Were all Caucasian Indo European mixtures of each other. Empires invaded each other and as they did so did the races.  There was no invasion of black negro's from black Africa into Greece, Rome, Persia, or Mesopotamia.  Blacks were brought in as slaves, but that's it.
Click to expand...

Bull shit. All were Black races of people until white skin gene developed.

"
Light skin in Europeans stems from a gene mutation from a single person who lived 10,000 years ago.

This is according to a new U.S. study that claims the colour is due to an ancient ancestor who lived somewhere between the Middle East and the Indian subcontinent.

Scientists made the discovery after identifying a key gene that contributes to lighter skin colour in Europeans.



Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> Modern man was around long before the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you calling  "modern man"?        would any other people in the world refer to that which you call "modern man"---   "modern man"???         ----the brains of animals
> called   HOMO SAPIEN------do not vary around the world---
> they all have the same capacity ---(in aggregate across group
> lines)        Obviously you have found some of those
> large highly developed empires which feature libraries
> and    -------public transportation somewhere in Africa-----
> that existed 30,000 years ago.... or maybe  Elijah muhummad found them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told u I call modern man homo sapiens. There is only one homo sapiens and that was a Black race initially.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no race initially.  Period. Man evolved and as he moved around the races were created. We are talking hundreds of thousands if not millions of years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah there was a race. A Black one. I already educated you on that.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
> 
> "Genetic evidence suggests that the evolution of skin rich in eumelanin, which is brown-black in colour, occurred in early humans between 1.2 and 1.8 million years ago in the East African Savannah."
Click to expand...


That only proves that the skin of the early humans who stayed in Africa evolved into black skin, because of the sun.  You aren't very bright, are you?


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you he was black?  Your stupid idiotic laughable racist ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science did. Who told you he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no science that says Jesus was black.  National Geographic did a special on how Jesus would look, and it came out with a Semetic looking Jew, you buffoon.
> 
> Afrocentrism is not science, it's a conspiracy theory for racist blacks with pathetic lives, like you.
Click to expand...

There is no science that says jesus was white or he even existed either. If he existed he would have been Black.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern man was around long before the ice age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you calling  "modern man"?        would any other people in the world refer to that which you call "modern man"---   "modern man"???         ----the brains of animals
> called   HOMO SAPIEN------do not vary around the world---
> they all have the same capacity ---(in aggregate across group
> lines)        Obviously you have found some of those
> large highly developed empires which feature libraries
> and    -------public transportation somewhere in Africa-----
> that existed 30,000 years ago.... or maybe  Elijah muhummad found them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told u I call modern man homo sapiens. There is only one homo sapiens and that was a Black race initially.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no race initially.  Period. Man evolved and as he moved around the races were created. We are talking hundreds of thousands if not millions of years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah there was a race. A Black one. I already educated you on that.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
> 
> "Genetic evidence suggests that the evolution of skin rich in eumelanin, which is brown-black in colour, occurred in early humans between 1.2 and 1.8 million years ago in the East African Savannah."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That only proves that the skin of the early humans who stayed in Africa evolved into black skin, because of the sun.  You aren't very bright, are you?
Click to expand...

No. Where did you get confused? I dont see that in the article. It proves all people where black until the white gene developed 10k years ago. For whites in Europe 7K years ago. If that were the case why arent all the Black people in europe white right now?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> Modern man was around long before the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes there was------what are you calling  "modern man"-----the
> people of those large empires complete with libraries in
> Africa -----30,000 years ago?  -----Africa was profoundly
> affected by the ice age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call modern man the first homo sapiens like most people do. Do you have your own definition for that too? Europe was even more profoundly affected. Thats why they were late to civilization.
Click to expand...


No----homo sapien is a designation of an animal  according to
the   GENUS SPECIES nomenclature of Linnaeus-----I would not refer to the man that existed  30,000 years ago-----as a "modern man"
I am not sure what you call  "civilization"-----
The nomenclature is based developemental ANATOMY AND REPRODUCTION IN NATURE.

for me---modern man is defined by the advent of writing----
despite the fact that writing did not develop in all people
on the planet------all MODERN brains are capable of it. 
Writing did not happen until after the last ice age----
which ended about 10,000 years ago.  ------it happened
in areas of the world that had reliable water sources
and some reliable means to establish a food source beyond
hunter gatherer.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> Modern man was around long before the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes there was------what are you calling  "modern man"-----the
> people of those large empires complete with libraries in
> Africa -----30,000 years ago?  -----Africa was profoundly
> affected by the ice age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call modern man the first homo sapiens like most people do. Do you have your own definition for that too? Europe was even more profoundly affected. Thats why they were late to civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No----homo sapien is a designation of an animal  according to
> the   GENUS SPECIES nomenclature of Linnaeus-----I would not refer to the man that existed  30,000 years ago-----as a "modern man"
> I am not sure what you call  "civilization"-----
> The nomenclature is based developemental ANATOMY AND REPRODUCTION IN NATURE.
> 
> for me---modern man is defined by the advent of writing----
> despite the fact that writing did not develop in all people
> on the planet------all MODERN brains are capable of it.
> Writing did not happen until after the last ice age----
> which ended about 10,000 years ago.  ------it happened
> in areas of the world that had reliable water sources
> and some reliable means to establish a food source beyond
> hunter gatherer.
Click to expand...

i didnt ask you what you would refer to modern man as. Matter of fact your belief has nothing to do with reality. I know science refers to him as homo sapiens which we know for a fact due to fossil evidence was on the scene at least 195K years ago. Check the Omo remains in Ethiopia in case you are confused about that point.


----------



## RandomVariable

We have had this discussion before. (Imagine that, repeating a topic on a message board.) It sounds to me that race might be a proof of God. A scientific explanation seems to be pretty much impossible to shoehorn into what is right before our eyes. Two sides are arguing and neither one is winning, because neither one is correct.


----------



## RandomVariable

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> Modern man was around long before the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes there was------what are you calling  "modern man"-----the
> people of those large empires complete with libraries in
> Africa -----30,000 years ago?  -----Africa was profoundly
> affected by the ice age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call modern man the first homo sapiens like most people do. Do you have your own definition for that too? Europe was even more profoundly affected. Thats why they were late to civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No----homo sapien is a designation of an animal  according to
> the   GENUS SPECIES nomenclature of Linnaeus-----I would not refer to the man that existed  30,000 years ago-----as a "modern man"
> I am not sure what you call  "civilization"-----
> The nomenclature is based developemental ANATOMY AND REPRODUCTION IN NATURE.
> 
> for me---modern man is defined by the advent of writing----
> despite the fact that writing did not develop in all people
> on the planet------all MODERN brains are capable of it.
> Writing did not happen until after the last ice age----
> which ended about 10,000 years ago.  ------it happened
> in areas of the world that had reliable water sources
> and some reliable means to establish a food source beyond
> hunter gatherer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt ask you what you would refer to modern man as. Matter of fact your belief has nothing to do with reality. I know science refers to him as homo sapiens which we know for a fact due to fossil evidence was on the scene at least 195K years ago. Check the Omo remains in Ethiopia in case you are confused about that point.
Click to expand...

You'll never guess what country Omo is in.


----------



## Asclepias

RandomVariable said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern man was around long before the ice age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was------what are you calling  "modern man"-----the
> people of those large empires complete with libraries in
> Africa -----30,000 years ago?  -----Africa was profoundly
> affected by the ice age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call modern man the first homo sapiens like most people do. Do you have your own definition for that too? Europe was even more profoundly affected. Thats why they were late to civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No----homo sapien is a designation of an animal  according to
> the   GENUS SPECIES nomenclature of Linnaeus-----I would not refer to the man that existed  30,000 years ago-----as a "modern man"
> I am not sure what you call  "civilization"-----
> The nomenclature is based developemental ANATOMY AND REPRODUCTION IN NATURE.
> 
> for me---modern man is defined by the advent of writing----
> despite the fact that writing did not develop in all people
> on the planet------all MODERN brains are capable of it.
> Writing did not happen until after the last ice age----
> which ended about 10,000 years ago.  ------it happened
> in areas of the world that had reliable water sources
> and some reliable means to establish a food source beyond
> hunter gatherer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt ask you what you would refer to modern man as. Matter of fact your belief has nothing to do with reality. I know science refers to him as homo sapiens which we know for a fact due to fossil evidence was on the scene at least 195K years ago. Check the Omo remains in Ethiopia in case you are confused about that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never guess what country Omo is in.
Click to expand...

Omo national park is in Ethiopia where the Egyptians say they came from.


----------



## RandomVariable

Asclepias said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was------what are you calling  "modern man"-----the
> people of those large empires complete with libraries in
> Africa -----30,000 years ago?  -----Africa was profoundly
> affected by the ice age
> 
> 
> 
> I call modern man the first homo sapiens like most people do. Do you have your own definition for that too? Europe was even more profoundly affected. Thats why they were late to civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No----homo sapien is a designation of an animal  according to
> the   GENUS SPECIES nomenclature of Linnaeus-----I would not refer to the man that existed  30,000 years ago-----as a "modern man"
> I am not sure what you call  "civilization"-----
> The nomenclature is based developemental ANATOMY AND REPRODUCTION IN NATURE.
> 
> for me---modern man is defined by the advent of writing----
> despite the fact that writing did not develop in all people
> on the planet------all MODERN brains are capable of it.
> Writing did not happen until after the last ice age----
> which ended about 10,000 years ago.  ------it happened
> in areas of the world that had reliable water sources
> and some reliable means to establish a food source beyond
> hunter gatherer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt ask you what you would refer to modern man as. Matter of fact your belief has nothing to do with reality. I know science refers to him as homo sapiens which we know for a fact due to fossil evidence was on the scene at least 195K years ago. Check the Omo remains in Ethiopia in case you are confused about that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never guess what country Omo is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omo national park is in Ethiopia where the Egyptians say they came from.
Click to expand...

It is where everyone came from. It is actually where the covenant of the arc sits at this very moment. If I ever get the chance I will go over there and talk to that thing.


----------



## Asclepias

RandomVariable said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call modern man the first homo sapiens like most people do. Do you have your own definition for that too? Europe was even more profoundly affected. Thats why they were late to civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No----homo sapien is a designation of an animal  according to
> the   GENUS SPECIES nomenclature of Linnaeus-----I would not refer to the man that existed  30,000 years ago-----as a "modern man"
> I am not sure what you call  "civilization"-----
> The nomenclature is based developemental ANATOMY AND REPRODUCTION IN NATURE.
> 
> for me---modern man is defined by the advent of writing----
> despite the fact that writing did not develop in all people
> on the planet------all MODERN brains are capable of it.
> Writing did not happen until after the last ice age----
> which ended about 10,000 years ago.  ------it happened
> in areas of the world that had reliable water sources
> and some reliable means to establish a food source beyond
> hunter gatherer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt ask you what you would refer to modern man as. Matter of fact your belief has nothing to do with reality. I know science refers to him as homo sapiens which we know for a fact due to fossil evidence was on the scene at least 195K years ago. Check the Omo remains in Ethiopia in case you are confused about that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never guess what country Omo is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omo national park is in Ethiopia where the Egyptians say they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is where everyone came from. It is actually where the covenant of the arc sits at this very moment. If I ever get the chance I will go over there and talk to that thing.
Click to expand...

I dont think everyone started from Ethiopia. I believe the DNA trail points to central Africa as the place where everyone came from. Ethiopia just has the oldest known remains found to date.

The father of all men is 340 000 years old - life - 06 March 2013 - New Scientist

"Digging deeper, Hammer's team examined an African database of nearly 6000 Y chromosomes and found similarities between Perry's and those in samples taken from 11 men, all living in one village in Cameroon. This may indicate where in Africa Perry's ancestors hailed from."

I think if Ethiopia really had the arc someone would have attacked them by now to get it and pretend they found it somewhere else.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai, and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I've shown you ancient frescos with Greeks, Romans, Hebrews, looking just as brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because they had Black admixture. Rome even had a Black emperor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some may have been dark skinned but black negro, now way. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats a Black negro? Is that another term white boys made up? Negro is latin for Black. So that would make it a Black Black?
Click to expand...


You know exactly what I mean. You are trying to attribute anyone with dark skin as a black person.  Just like you fraudulently mixed ancient Nubian skin color with Egyptian to make them look the same.


----------



## thanatos144

Obama is a white racist


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No----homo sapien is a designation of an animal  according to
> the   GENUS SPECIES nomenclature of Linnaeus-----I would not refer to the man that existed  30,000 years ago-----as a "modern man"
> I am not sure what you call  "civilization"-----
> The nomenclature is based developemental ANATOMY AND REPRODUCTION IN NATURE.
> 
> for me---modern man is defined by the advent of writing----
> despite the fact that writing did not develop in all people
> on the planet------all MODERN brains are capable of it.
> Writing did not happen until after the last ice age----
> which ended about 10,000 years ago.  ------it happened
> in areas of the world that had reliable water sources
> and some reliable means to establish a food source beyond
> hunter gatherer.
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt ask you what you would refer to modern man as. Matter of fact your belief has nothing to do with reality. I know science refers to him as homo sapiens which we know for a fact due to fossil evidence was on the scene at least 195K years ago. Check the Omo remains in Ethiopia in case you are confused about that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never guess what country Omo is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omo national park is in Ethiopia where the Egyptians say they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is where everyone came from. It is actually where the covenant of the arc sits at this very moment. If I ever get the chance I will go over there and talk to that thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think everyone started from Ethiopia. I believe the DNA trail points to central Africa as the place where everyone came from. Ethiopia just has the oldest known remains found to date.
> 
> The father of all men is 340 000 years old - life - 06 March 2013 - New Scientist
> 
> "Digging deeper, Hammer's team examined an African database of nearly 6000 Y chromosomes and found similarities between Perry's and those in samples taken from 11 men, all living in one village in Cameroon. This may indicate where in Africa Perry's ancestors hailed from."
> 
> I think if Ethiopia really had the arc someone would have attacked them by now to get it and pretend they found it somewhere else.
Click to expand...


You are an uneducated idiot if you think the science of where man came from and evolved is conclusive.  There are many theories, constantly being updated and some of then competing and negating the other.  But one thing for sure, the hairy ape like thing that early man was, wasn't of any particular "race".  Also, there could have been several different species that evolved at the different intervals. There is much to still know, including the most important "missing link" which hasn't been found.


----------



## Roudy

thanatos144 said:


> Obama is a white racist



He's an anti capitalistic America  hater who has milked his half black ancestry to deceive leftist whites into getting where he is now. I think by the time his presidency is over, if America is standing strong, we are very lucky.  He definitely does not have good intentions for America or Israel and will do his best to do as much damage while he can.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've shown you ancient frescos with Greeks, Romans, Hebrews, looking just as brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because they had Black admixture. Rome even had a Black emperor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some may have been dark skinned but black negro, now way. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats a Black negro? Is that another term white boys made up? Negro is latin for Black. So that would make it a Black Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know exactly what I mean. You are trying to attribute anyone with dark skin as a black person.  Just like you fraudulently mixed ancient Nubian skin color with Egyptian to make them look the same.
Click to expand...

What do you mean trying? Everyone with dark skin is Black. Lots with light skin are too. Doesnt matter what a white girl like you says. I already told you what white people have to say is irrelevant unless it can be proven to be true by my measures not yours.


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Obama is a white racist


So are you.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt ask you what you would refer to modern man as. Matter of fact your belief has nothing to do with reality. I know science refers to him as homo sapiens which we know for a fact due to fossil evidence was on the scene at least 195K years ago. Check the Omo remains in Ethiopia in case you are confused about that point.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never guess what country Omo is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omo national park is in Ethiopia where the Egyptians say they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is where everyone came from. It is actually where the covenant of the arc sits at this very moment. If I ever get the chance I will go over there and talk to that thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think everyone started from Ethiopia. I believe the DNA trail points to central Africa as the place where everyone came from. Ethiopia just has the oldest known remains found to date.
> 
> The father of all men is 340 000 years old - life - 06 March 2013 - New Scientist
> 
> "Digging deeper, Hammer's team examined an African database of nearly 6000 Y chromosomes and found similarities between Perry's and those in samples taken from 11 men, all living in one village in Cameroon. This may indicate where in Africa Perry's ancestors hailed from."
> 
> I think if Ethiopia really had the arc someone would have attacked them by now to get it and pretend they found it somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an uneducated idiot if you think the science of where man came from and evolved is conclusive.  There are many theories, constantly being updated and some of then competing and negating the other.  But one thing for sure, the hairy ape like thing that early man was, wasn't of any particular "race".  Also, there could have been several different species that evolved at the different intervals. There is much to still know, including the most important "missing link" which hasn't been found.
Click to expand...

Youre an idiot if you believe in a Piltdown man theory. Regardless of where in Africa homo sapiens came from we know they were Black people since humanoids have been Black for millions of years.

Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily

"Genetic evidence suggests that the evolution of skin rich in eumelanin, which is brown-black in colour, occurred in early humans between 1.2 and 1.8 million years ago in the East African Savannah."


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you he was black?  Your stupid idiotic laughable racist ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science did. Who told you he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no science that says Jesus was black.  National Geographic did a special on how Jesus would look, and it came out with a Semetic looking Jew, you buffoon.
> 
> Afrocentrism is not science, it's a conspiracy theory for racist blacks with pathetic lives, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no science that says jesus was white or he even existed either. If he existed he would have been Black.
Click to expand...

Bullshit, Jesus was a Hebrew from Nazareth in Israel, about 2000 years ago. Hebrew = Semite, not black, dipstick.  There is abslutely zero evidence for Jesus or any Jew whatsoever being black.  Keep squirming.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you he was black?  Your stupid idiotic laughable racist ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science did. Who told you he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no science that says Jesus was black.  National Geographic did a special on how Jesus would look, and it came out with a Semetic looking Jew, you buffoon.
> 
> Afrocentrism is not science, it's a conspiracy theory for racist blacks with pathetic lives, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no science that says jesus was white or he even existed either. If he existed he would have been Black.
Click to expand...


there is an  abundance of evidence that Jesus existed and an
abundance of evidence that he was ---"white"     The people
of his time and place were literate and did DESCRIBE
themselves.      You are confused because you have no history


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never guess what country Omo is in.
> 
> 
> 
> Omo national park is in Ethiopia where the Egyptians say they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is where everyone came from. It is actually where the covenant of the arc sits at this very moment. If I ever get the chance I will go over there and talk to that thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think everyone started from Ethiopia. I believe the DNA trail points to central Africa as the place where everyone came from. Ethiopia just has the oldest known remains found to date.
> 
> The father of all men is 340 000 years old - life - 06 March 2013 - New Scientist
> 
> "Digging deeper, Hammer's team examined an African database of nearly 6000 Y chromosomes and found similarities between Perry's and those in samples taken from 11 men, all living in one village in Cameroon. This may indicate where in Africa Perry's ancestors hailed from."
> 
> I think if Ethiopia really had the arc someone would have attacked them by now to get it and pretend they found it somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an uneducated idiot if you think the science of where man came from and evolved is conclusive.  There are many theories, constantly being updated and some of then competing and negating the other.  But one thing for sure, the hairy ape like thing that early man was, wasn't of any particular "race".  Also, there could have been several different species that evolved at the different intervals. There is much to still know, including the most important "missing link" which hasn't been found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot if you believe in a Piltdown man theory. Regardless of where in Africa homo sapiens came from we know they were Black people since humanoids have been Black for millions of years.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
> 
> "Genetic evidence suggests that the evolution of skin rich in eumelanin, which is brown-black in colour, occurred in early humans between 1.2 and 1.8 million years ago in the East African Savannah."
Click to expand...


"MAY"..."SUGGESTS"...read the title of your own article, moron.  That means it's not conclusive.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I've shown you ancient frescos with Greeks, Romans, Hebrews, looking just as brown.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because they had Black admixture. Rome even had a Black emperor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some may have been dark skinned but black negro, now way. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats a Black negro? Is that another term white boys made up? Negro is latin for Black. So that would make it a Black Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know exactly what I mean. You are trying to attribute anyone with dark skin as a black person.  Just like you fraudulently mixed ancient Nubian skin color with Egyptian to make them look the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean trying? Everyone with dark skin is Black. Lots with light skin are too. Doesnt matter what a white girl like you says. I already told you what white people have to say is irrelevant unless it can be proven to be true by my measures not yours.
Click to expand...


Nope.  People in India, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, native Americans, and South American Indian tribes have very dark skin, some darker than Africans,  that doesn't make them "black".  You are a fucking idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you he was black?  Your stupid idiotic laughable racist ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science did. Who told you he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no science that says Jesus was black.  National Geographic did a special on how Jesus would look, and it came out with a Semetic looking Jew, you buffoon.
> 
> Afrocentrism is not science, it's a conspiracy theory for racist blacks with pathetic lives, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no science that says jesus was white or he even existed either. If he existed he would have been Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, Jesus was a Hebrew from Nazareth in Israel, about 2000 years ago. Hebrew = Semite, not black, dipstick.  There is abslutely zero evidence for Jesus or any Jew whatsoever being black.  Keep squirming.
Click to expand...

I know he was a Hebrew. Hebrews were Black people. Semite is a language not a race or color idiot. Matter of fact the Semite language is in the Afro-Asiatic family. There is absolutely no evidence Jesus was white.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omo national park is in Ethiopia where the Egyptians say they came from.
> 
> 
> 
> It is where everyone came from. It is actually where the covenant of the arc sits at this very moment. If I ever get the chance I will go over there and talk to that thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think everyone started from Ethiopia. I believe the DNA trail points to central Africa as the place where everyone came from. Ethiopia just has the oldest known remains found to date.
> 
> The father of all men is 340 000 years old - life - 06 March 2013 - New Scientist
> 
> "Digging deeper, Hammer's team examined an African database of nearly 6000 Y chromosomes and found similarities between Perry's and those in samples taken from 11 men, all living in one village in Cameroon. This may indicate where in Africa Perry's ancestors hailed from."
> 
> I think if Ethiopia really had the arc someone would have attacked them by now to get it and pretend they found it somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an uneducated idiot if you think the science of where man came from and evolved is conclusive.  There are many theories, constantly being updated and some of then competing and negating the other.  But one thing for sure, the hairy ape like thing that early man was, wasn't of any particular "race".  Also, there could have been several different species that evolved at the different intervals. There is much to still know, including the most important "missing link" which hasn't been found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot if you believe in a Piltdown man theory. Regardless of where in Africa homo sapiens came from we know they were Black people since humanoids have been Black for millions of years.
> 
> Skin cancer risk may have driven evolution of black skin -- ScienceDaily
> 
> "Genetic evidence suggests that the evolution of skin rich in eumelanin, which is brown-black in colour, occurred in early humans between 1.2 and 1.8 million years ago in the East African Savannah."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "MAY"..."SUGGESTS"...read the title of your own article, moron.  That means it's not conclusive.
Click to expand...

It certainly better than anything you have come up with. Where is your alternate theory from a scientist? I'll wait.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because they had Black admixture. Rome even had a Black emperor.
> 
> 
> 
> Some may have been dark skinned but black negro, now way. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats a Black negro? Is that another term white boys made up? Negro is latin for Black. So that would make it a Black Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know exactly what I mean. You are trying to attribute anyone with dark skin as a black person.  Just like you fraudulently mixed ancient Nubian skin color with Egyptian to make them look the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean trying? Everyone with dark skin is Black. Lots with light skin are too. Doesnt matter what a white girl like you says. I already told you what white people have to say is irrelevant unless it can be proven to be true by my measures not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  People in India, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, native Americans, and South American Indian tribes have very dark skin, some darker than Africans,  that doesn't make them "black".  You are a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

All of them are Black or Black influenced populations. Sorry idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you he was black?  Your stupid idiotic laughable racist ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science did. Who told you he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no science that says Jesus was black.  National Geographic did a special on how Jesus would look, and it came out with a Semetic looking Jew, you buffoon.
> 
> Afrocentrism is not science, it's a conspiracy theory for racist blacks with pathetic lives, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no science that says jesus was white or he even existed either. If he existed he would have been Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is an  abundance of evidence that Jesus existed and an
> abundance of evidence that he was ---"white"     The people
> of his time and place were literate and did DESCRIBE
> themselves.      You are confused because you have no history
Click to expand...

So where is it at? Dont give me bibles translated by white people either. We both know they lied alot already. They were trying to make Jesus appear white.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you he was black?  Your stupid idiotic laughable racist ideology?
> 
> 
> 
> Science did. Who told you he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no science that says Jesus was black.  National Geographic did a special on how Jesus would look, and it came out with a Semetic looking Jew, you buffoon.
> 
> Afrocentrism is not science, it's a conspiracy theory for racist blacks with pathetic lives, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no science that says jesus was white or he even existed either. If he existed he would have been Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, Jesus was a Hebrew from Nazareth in Israel, about 2000 years ago. Hebrew = Semite, not black, dipstick.  There is abslutely zero evidence for Jesus or any Jew whatsoever being black.  Keep squirming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know he was a Hebrew. Hebrews were Black people. Semite is a language not a race or color idiot. Matter of fact the Semite language is in the Afro-Asiatic family. There is absolutely no evidence Jesus was white.
Click to expand...


Hebrews weren't black just because a racist says so.  Present evidence that Hebrews during Jesus' time were black or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some may have been dark skinned but black negro, now way. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a Black negro? Is that another term white boys made up? Negro is latin for Black. So that would make it a Black Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know exactly what I mean. You are trying to attribute anyone with dark skin as a black person.  Just like you fraudulently mixed ancient Nubian skin color with Egyptian to make them look the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean trying? Everyone with dark skin is Black. Lots with light skin are too. Doesnt matter what a white girl like you says. I already told you what white people have to say is irrelevant unless it can be proven to be true by my measures not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  People in India, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, native Americans, and South American Indian tribes have very dark skin, some darker than Africans,  that doesn't make them "black".  You are a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them are Black or Black influenced populations. Sorry idiot.
Click to expand...


India was Black influenced?  How so, you delusional mentally ill racist moron?


----------



## irosie91

RandomVariable said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern man was around long before the ice age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was------what are you calling  "modern man"-----the
> people of those large empires complete with libraries in
> Africa -----30,000 years ago?  -----Africa was profoundly
> affected by the ice age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call modern man the first homo sapiens like most people do. Do you have your own definition for that too? Europe was even more profoundly affected. Thats why they were late to civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No----homo sapien is a designation of an animal  according to
> the   GENUS SPECIES nomenclature of Linnaeus-----I would not refer to the man that existed  30,000 years ago-----as a "modern man"
> I am not sure what you call  "civilization"-----
> The nomenclature is based developemental ANATOMY AND REPRODUCTION IN NATURE.
> 
> for me---modern man is defined by the advent of writing----
> despite the fact that writing did not develop in all people
> on the planet------all MODERN brains are capable of it.
> Writing did not happen until after the last ice age----
> which ended about 10,000 years ago.  ------it happened
> in areas of the world that had reliable water sources
> and some reliable means to establish a food source beyond
> hunter gatherer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt ask you what you would refer to modern man as. Matter of fact your belief has nothing to do with reality. I know science refers to him as homo sapiens which we know for a fact due to fossil evidence was on the scene at least 195K years ago. Check the Omo remains in Ethiopia in case you are confused about that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never guess what country Omo is in.
Click to expand...


Homo sapien is the  NAME OF THE ANIMAL----according
the binomial nomenclature of Linnaeus based on anatomy.      It does not mean "MODERN"      Descriptions of this creature make it clear that it   MIGHT  have used a few rocks as tools   ---lots of animal species do that but also that there is no indication that it had either formed societies or language ior even fire
 Now where are those giant libraries located made by black man  MILLIONS of years ago?        OMO is only  200,000 years old-----far short of those   MILLIONS OF YEARS AGO


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science did. Who told you he was white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no science that says Jesus was black.  National Geographic did a special on how Jesus would look, and it came out with a Semetic looking Jew, you buffoon.
> 
> Afrocentrism is not science, it's a conspiracy theory for racist blacks with pathetic lives, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no science that says jesus was white or he even existed either. If he existed he would have been Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, Jesus was a Hebrew from Nazareth in Israel, about 2000 years ago. Hebrew = Semite, not black, dipstick.  There is abslutely zero evidence for Jesus or any Jew whatsoever being black.  Keep squirming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know he was a Hebrew. Hebrews were Black people. Semite is a language not a race or color idiot. Matter of fact the Semite language is in the Afro-Asiatic family. There is absolutely no evidence Jesus was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hebrews weren't black just because a racist says so.  Present evidence that Hebrews during Jesus' time were black or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

I know that. Hebrews are not Black because of what a racist says. Hebrews are Black because they are Black. You present evidence that Jesus was white. Make me shut up.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a Black negro? Is that another term white boys made up? Negro is latin for Black. So that would make it a Black Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know exactly what I mean. You are trying to attribute anyone with dark skin as a black person.  Just like you fraudulently mixed ancient Nubian skin color with Egyptian to make them look the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean trying? Everyone with dark skin is Black. Lots with light skin are too. Doesnt matter what a white girl like you says. I already told you what white people have to say is irrelevant unless it can be proven to be true by my measures not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  People in India, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, native Americans, and South American Indian tribes have very dark skin, some darker than Africans,  that doesn't make them "black".  You are a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them are Black or Black influenced populations. Sorry idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was Black influenced?  How so, you delusional mentally ill racist moron?
Click to expand...

Yes India was Black influenced. Do you want to see the indigenous people of India?  Meet the Andaman Islanders. They look Black to me. How about you?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you he was black?  Your stupid idiotic laughable racist ideology?
> 
> 
> 
> Science did. Who told you he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no science that says Jesus was black.  National Geographic did a special on how Jesus would look, and it came out with a Semetic looking Jew, you buffoon.
> 
> Afrocentrism is not science, it's a conspiracy theory for racist blacks with pathetic lives, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no science that says jesus was white or he even existed either. If he existed he would have been Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is an  abundance of evidence that Jesus existed and an
> abundance of evidence that he was ---"white"     The people
> of his time and place were literate and did DESCRIBE
> themselves.      You are confused because you have no history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where is it at? Dont give me bibles translated by white people either. We both know they lied alot already. They were trying to make Jesus appear white.
Click to expand...


Its in the bible and the Talmud and in the many writings of
the time-----even Josephus Flavius of whom  the romans were so fond they made one of them   MARBLE BUSTS    of him---he looks like lots of my relatives -----those pointy
jewish noses are not  subsaharan


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no science that says Jesus was black.  National Geographic did a special on how Jesus would look, and it came out with a Semetic looking Jew, you buffoon.
> 
> Afrocentrism is not science, it's a conspiracy theory for racist blacks with pathetic lives, like you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no science that says jesus was white or he even existed either. If he existed he would have been Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, Jesus was a Hebrew from Nazareth in Israel, about 2000 years ago. Hebrew = Semite, not black, dipstick.  There is abslutely zero evidence for Jesus or any Jew whatsoever being black.  Keep squirming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know he was a Hebrew. Hebrews were Black people. Semite is a language not a race or color idiot. Matter of fact the Semite language is in the Afro-Asiatic family. There is absolutely no evidence Jesus was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hebrews weren't black just because a racist says so.  Present evidence that Hebrews during Jesus' time were black or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that. Hebrews are not Black because of what a racist says. Hebrews are Black because they are Black. You present evidence that Jesus was white. Make me shut up.
Click to expand...

Where's your evidence that Hebrews during Jesus' time were black, you fuckface troll?  Do you even work?  You're on the computer 24/7 jerking yourself off to this fictional history.  Pathetic.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know exactly what I mean. You are trying to attribute anyone with dark skin as a black person.  Just like you fraudulently mixed ancient Nubian skin color with Egyptian to make them look the same.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean trying? Everyone with dark skin is Black. Lots with light skin are too. Doesnt matter what a white girl like you says. I already told you what white people have to say is irrelevant unless it can be proven to be true by my measures not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  People in India, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, native Americans, and South American Indian tribes have very dark skin, some darker than Africans,  that doesn't make them "black".  You are a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them are Black or Black influenced populations. Sorry idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was Black influenced?  How so, you delusional mentally ill racist moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes India was Black influenced. Do you want to see the indigenous people of India?  Meet the Andaman Islanders. They look Black to me. How about you?
Click to expand...


A- I don't see a source for that link, and B- They were probably brought in as slaves just like all the black "islanders" all over south America and the Caribbean.  Jamaica and Bahamas all "all black" islands, does that make South America originally black, you igonrant dipshit?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was------what are you calling  "modern man"-----the
> people of those large empires complete with libraries in
> Africa -----30,000 years ago?  -----Africa was profoundly
> affected by the ice age
> 
> 
> 
> I call modern man the first homo sapiens like most people do. Do you have your own definition for that too? Europe was even more profoundly affected. Thats why they were late to civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No----homo sapien is a designation of an animal  according to
> the   GENUS SPECIES nomenclature of Linnaeus-----I would not refer to the man that existed  30,000 years ago-----as a "modern man"
> I am not sure what you call  "civilization"-----
> The nomenclature is based developemental ANATOMY AND REPRODUCTION IN NATURE.
> 
> for me---modern man is defined by the advent of writing----
> despite the fact that writing did not develop in all people
> on the planet------all MODERN brains are capable of it.
> Writing did not happen until after the last ice age----
> which ended about 10,000 years ago.  ------it happened
> in areas of the world that had reliable water sources
> and some reliable means to establish a food source beyond
> hunter gatherer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt ask you what you would refer to modern man as. Matter of fact your belief has nothing to do with reality. I know science refers to him as homo sapiens which we know for a fact due to fossil evidence was on the scene at least 195K years ago. Check the Omo remains in Ethiopia in case you are confused about that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never guess what country Omo is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homo sapien is the  NAME OF THE ANIMAL----according
> the binomial nomenclature of Linnaeus based on anatomy.      It does not mean "MODERN"      Descriptions of this creature make it clear that it   MIGHT  have used a few rocks as tools   ---lots of animal species do that but also that there is no indication that it had either formed societies or language ior even fire
> Now where are those giant libraries located made by black man  MILLIONS of years ago?        OMO is only  200,000 years old-----far short of those   MILLIONS OF YEARS AGO
Click to expand...

Its very clear thats why they call them modern man. The ability to make fire was invented before homo sapiens came on the scene by homo eretus. I thought everyone knew that?

" It is now clear that early _Homo sapiens_, or *modern humans*, did not come after the Neanderthals but were their contemporaries.  However, it is likely that both modern humans and Neanderthals descended from _Homo heidelbergensis_."

The oldest religion was dated to 75K years ago in Africa. Sorry but your education must have stopped to soon.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no science that says jesus was white or he even existed either. If he existed he would have been Black.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, Jesus was a Hebrew from Nazareth in Israel, about 2000 years ago. Hebrew = Semite, not black, dipstick.  There is abslutely zero evidence for Jesus or any Jew whatsoever being black.  Keep squirming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know he was a Hebrew. Hebrews were Black people. Semite is a language not a race or color idiot. Matter of fact the Semite language is in the Afro-Asiatic family. There is absolutely no evidence Jesus was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hebrews weren't black just because a racist says so.  Present evidence that Hebrews during Jesus' time were black or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that. Hebrews are not Black because of what a racist says. Hebrews are Black because they are Black. You present evidence that Jesus was white. Make me shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your evidence that Hebrews during Jesus' time were black, you fuckface troll?  Do you even work?  You're on the computer 24/7 jerking yourself off to this fictional history.  Pathetic.
Click to expand...

I already told you. Go read the thread over. Please present evidence Jesus was white or even existed.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean trying? Everyone with dark skin is Black. Lots with light skin are too. Doesnt matter what a white girl like you says. I already told you what white people have to say is irrelevant unless it can be proven to be true by my measures not yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  People in India, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, native Americans, and South American Indian tribes have very dark skin, some darker than Africans,  that doesn't make them "black".  You are a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them are Black or Black influenced populations. Sorry idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was Black influenced?  How so, you delusional mentally ill racist moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes India was Black influenced. Do you want to see the indigenous people of India?  Meet the Andaman Islanders. They look Black to me. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A- I don't see a source for that link, and B- They were probably brought in as slaves just like all the black "islanders" all over south America and the Caribbean.  Jamaica and Bahamas all "all black" islands, does that make South America originally black, you igonrant dipshit?
Click to expand...

Its a picture. If you want a link search on google. You are going to be embarrassed when you do.  You white people are really uninformed. I know its not your fault because your white people educators prefer to keep you illiterate but you should at least have tried to find out on your own instead of being willfully ignorant. You poor white people.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call modern man the first homo sapiens like most people do. Do you have your own definition for that too? Europe was even more profoundly affected. Thats why they were late to civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No----homo sapien is a designation of an animal  according to
> the   GENUS SPECIES nomenclature of Linnaeus-----I would not refer to the man that existed  30,000 years ago-----as a "modern man"
> I am not sure what you call  "civilization"-----
> The nomenclature is based developemental ANATOMY AND REPRODUCTION IN NATURE.
> 
> for me---modern man is defined by the advent of writing----
> despite the fact that writing did not develop in all people
> on the planet------all MODERN brains are capable of it.
> Writing did not happen until after the last ice age----
> which ended about 10,000 years ago.  ------it happened
> in areas of the world that had reliable water sources
> and some reliable means to establish a food source beyond
> hunter gatherer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt ask you what you would refer to modern man as. Matter of fact your belief has nothing to do with reality. I know science refers to him as homo sapiens which we know for a fact due to fossil evidence was on the scene at least 195K years ago. Check the Omo remains in Ethiopia in case you are confused about that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never guess what country Omo is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homo sapien is the  NAME OF THE ANIMAL----according
> the binomial nomenclature of Linnaeus based on anatomy.      It does not mean "MODERN"      Descriptions of this creature make it clear that it   MIGHT  have used a few rocks as tools   ---lots of animal species do that but also that there is no indication that it had either formed societies or language ior even fire
> Now where are those giant libraries located made by black man  MILLIONS of years ago?        OMO is only  200,000 years old-----far short of those   MILLIONS OF YEARS AGO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its very clear thats why they call them modern man. The ability to make fire was invented before homo sapiens came on the scene by homo eretus. I thought everyone knew that?
> 
> " It is now clear that early _Homo sapiens_, or *modern humans*, did not come after the Neanderthals but were their contemporaries.  However, it is likely that both modern humans and Neanderthals descended from _Homo heidelbergensis_."
> 
> The oldest religion was dated to 75K years ago in Africa. Sorry but your education must have stopped to soon.
Click to expand...


Sorry but whether or not homo sapiens came from Africa doesn't make Jesus a black man, nor does it make all white and Caucasian achievements, black either.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know exactly what I mean. You are trying to attribute anyone with dark skin as a black person.  Just like you fraudulently mixed ancient Nubian skin color with Egyptian to make them look the same.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean trying? Everyone with dark skin is Black. Lots with light skin are too. Doesnt matter what a white girl like you says. I already told you what white people have to say is irrelevant unless it can be proven to be true by my measures not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  People in India, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, native Americans, and South American Indian tribes have very dark skin, some darker than Africans,  that doesn't make them "black".  You are a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them are Black or Black influenced populations. Sorry idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was Black influenced?  How so, you delusional mentally ill racist moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes India was Black influenced. Do you want to see the indigenous people of India?  Meet the Andaman Islanders. They look Black to me. How about you?
Click to expand...


terrific example      Asclepias-----both india and the British used those islands as penal colonies------and---they are not ATTACHED to mainland india------


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  People in India, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, native Americans, and South American Indian tribes have very dark skin, some darker than Africans,  that doesn't make them "black".  You are a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> All of them are Black or Black influenced populations. Sorry idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was Black influenced?  How so, you delusional mentally ill racist moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes India was Black influenced. Do you want to see the indigenous people of India?  Meet the Andaman Islanders. They look Black to me. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A- I don't see a source for that link, and B- They were probably brought in as slaves just like all the black "islanders" all over south America and the Caribbean.  Jamaica and Bahamas all "all black" islands, does that make South America originally black, you igonrant dipshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a picture. If you want a link search on google. You are going to be embarrassed when you do.  You white people are really uninformed. I know its not your fault because your white people educators prefer to keep you illiterate but you should at least have tried to find out on your own instead of being willfully ignorant. You poor white people.
Click to expand...


A picture doesn't make people from India black, you uneducated moron.  I suggest you check yourself into a psychologist, you are a mental case.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No----homo sapien is a designation of an animal  according to
> the   GENUS SPECIES nomenclature of Linnaeus-----I would not refer to the man that existed  30,000 years ago-----as a "modern man"
> I am not sure what you call  "civilization"-----
> The nomenclature is based developemental ANATOMY AND REPRODUCTION IN NATURE.
> 
> for me---modern man is defined by the advent of writing----
> despite the fact that writing did not develop in all people
> on the planet------all MODERN brains are capable of it.
> Writing did not happen until after the last ice age----
> which ended about 10,000 years ago.  ------it happened
> in areas of the world that had reliable water sources
> and some reliable means to establish a food source beyond
> hunter gatherer.
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt ask you what you would refer to modern man as. Matter of fact your belief has nothing to do with reality. I know science refers to him as homo sapiens which we know for a fact due to fossil evidence was on the scene at least 195K years ago. Check the Omo remains in Ethiopia in case you are confused about that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never guess what country Omo is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homo sapien is the  NAME OF THE ANIMAL----according
> the binomial nomenclature of Linnaeus based on anatomy.      It does not mean "MODERN"      Descriptions of this creature make it clear that it   MIGHT  have used a few rocks as tools   ---lots of animal species do that but also that there is no indication that it had either formed societies or language ior even fire
> Now where are those giant libraries located made by black man  MILLIONS of years ago?        OMO is only  200,000 years old-----far short of those   MILLIONS OF YEARS AGO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its very clear thats why they call them modern man. The ability to make fire was invented before homo sapiens came on the scene by homo eretus. I thought everyone knew that?
> 
> " It is now clear that early _Homo sapiens_, or *modern humans*, did not come after the Neanderthals but were their contemporaries.  However, it is likely that both modern humans and Neanderthals descended from _Homo heidelbergensis_."
> 
> The oldest religion was dated to 75K years ago in Africa. Sorry but your education must have stopped to soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but whether or not homo sapiens came from Africa doesn't make Jesus a black man, nor does it make all white and Caucasian achievements, black either.
Click to expand...

Yes it does. Blacks established the foundation. Whites after colonizing everyone ran with that foundation. There is absolutely nothing whites have done that doesnt rest on that foundation and or include Black people or other people of color assisting..


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a white racist
> 
> 
> 
> So are you.
Click to expand...

Blow me


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean trying? Everyone with dark skin is Black. Lots with light skin are too. Doesnt matter what a white girl like you says. I already told you what white people have to say is irrelevant unless it can be proven to be true by my measures not yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  People in India, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, native Americans, and South American Indian tribes have very dark skin, some darker than Africans,  that doesn't make them "black".  You are a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them are Black or Black influenced populations. Sorry idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was Black influenced?  How so, you delusional mentally ill racist moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes India was Black influenced. Do you want to see the indigenous people of India?  Meet the Andaman Islanders. They look Black to me. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> terrific example      Asclepias-----both india and the British used those islands as penal colonies------and---they are not ATTACHED to mainland india------
Click to expand...


OOOOPS! That's because you are dealing with an uneducated racist moron.  A colony that the British imported slaves into, becomes the source of all India's genetic roots.  Ha ha ha.  Un fucking real.


----------



## Sally

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of inventions are you looking for? We were first to create carbonized steel. We were the first to use tetracycline. We were the first to write. (Thats a biggie). We founded philosphy, math, astronomy. Basically everything modern day science depends on as a foundation. Say thanks white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you be more worried about your man leaving you for a white woman then trying to derail this thread?
Click to expand...


Maybe she is frustrated because she isn't nice looking like Beyonce, rich like Oprah and couldn't get Kenye West because he wanted a White woman.  However, she would fit in real well being Calypso Louie Farrakhan's better half.  It certainly would be nice, though, if she would realize that this is the Middle East forum, not the Black Power Forum.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt ask you what you would refer to modern man as. Matter of fact your belief has nothing to do with reality. I know science refers to him as homo sapiens which we know for a fact due to fossil evidence was on the scene at least 195K years ago. Check the Omo remains in Ethiopia in case you are confused about that point.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never guess what country Omo is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homo sapien is the  NAME OF THE ANIMAL----according
> the binomial nomenclature of Linnaeus based on anatomy.      It does not mean "MODERN"      Descriptions of this creature make it clear that it   MIGHT  have used a few rocks as tools   ---lots of animal species do that but also that there is no indication that it had either formed societies or language ior even fire
> Now where are those giant libraries located made by black man  MILLIONS of years ago?        OMO is only  200,000 years old-----far short of those   MILLIONS OF YEARS AGO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its very clear thats why they call them modern man. The ability to make fire was invented before homo sapiens came on the scene by homo eretus. I thought everyone knew that?
> 
> " It is now clear that early _Homo sapiens_, or *modern humans*, did not come after the Neanderthals but were their contemporaries.  However, it is likely that both modern humans and Neanderthals descended from _Homo heidelbergensis_."
> 
> The oldest religion was dated to 75K years ago in Africa. Sorry but your education must have stopped to soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but whether or not homo sapiens came from Africa doesn't make Jesus a black man, nor does it make all white and Caucasian achievements, black either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. Blacks established the foundation. Whites after colonizing everyone ran with that foundation. There is absolutely nothing whites have done that doesnt rest on that foundation and or include Black people or other people of color assisting..
Click to expand...


Blacks didn't establish jack shit when it comes to other civilizations in Asia, Europe, or elsewhere.  

Oh but "all human beings originated from Africa millions of years ago", is not an answer.  Where's your evidence, you have non, just your delusional racist garbage.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean trying? Everyone with dark skin is Black. Lots with light skin are too. Doesnt matter what a white girl like you says. I already told you what white people have to say is irrelevant unless it can be proven to be true by my measures not yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  People in India, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, native Americans, and South American Indian tribes have very dark skin, some darker than Africans,  that doesn't make them "black".  You are a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them are Black or Black influenced populations. Sorry idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was Black influenced?  How so, you delusional mentally ill racist moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes India was Black influenced. Do you want to see the indigenous people of India?  Meet the Andaman Islanders. They look Black to me. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> terrific example      Asclepias-----both india and the British used those islands as penal colonies------and---they are not ATTACHED to mainland india------
Click to expand...

I know its a terrific example. They are the last relics of the indigenous people of India. What does them not being attached to the mainlaind mean to you? Do you think the flew over there or came from the mainland?


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never guess what country Omo is in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homo sapien is the  NAME OF THE ANIMAL----according
> the binomial nomenclature of Linnaeus based on anatomy.      It does not mean "MODERN"      Descriptions of this creature make it clear that it   MIGHT  have used a few rocks as tools   ---lots of animal species do that but also that there is no indication that it had either formed societies or language ior even fire
> Now where are those giant libraries located made by black man  MILLIONS of years ago?        OMO is only  200,000 years old-----far short of those   MILLIONS OF YEARS AGO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its very clear thats why they call them modern man. The ability to make fire was invented before homo sapiens came on the scene by homo eretus. I thought everyone knew that?
> 
> " It is now clear that early _Homo sapiens_, or *modern humans*, did not come after the Neanderthals but were their contemporaries.  However, it is likely that both modern humans and Neanderthals descended from _Homo heidelbergensis_."
> 
> The oldest religion was dated to 75K years ago in Africa. Sorry but your education must have stopped to soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but whether or not homo sapiens came from Africa doesn't make Jesus a black man, nor does it make all white and Caucasian achievements, black either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. Blacks established the foundation. Whites after colonizing everyone ran with that foundation. There is absolutely nothing whites have done that doesnt rest on that foundation and or include Black people or other people of color assisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't establish jack shit when it comes to other civilizations in Asia, Europe, or elsewhere.
> 
> Oh but "all human beings originated from Africa millions of years ago", is not an answer.  Where's your evidence, you have non, just your delusional racist garbage.
Click to expand...

Actually it is an answer. I'm not asking your opinion. I'm telling you.


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who told you?    Elijah Muhummad or Eldridge Cleaver?
> 
> 
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you be more worried about your man leaving you for a white woman then trying to derail this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she is frustrated because she isn't nice looking like Beyonce, rich like Oprah and couldn't get Kenye West because he wanted a White woman.  However, she would fit in real well being Calypso Louie Farrakhan's better half.  It certainly would be nice, though, if she would realize that this is the Middle East forum, not the Black Power Forum.
Click to expand...


I bet she's even uglier than the shit she spews.  Which sane man would want to hang around this crazy bitch, black or no black. She's certified loony tunes.


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are denying science.
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5 is a key contributor to the skin colour difference between Europeans and West Africans.
> 
> ‘The mutation in SLC24A5 changes just one building block in the protein, and contributes about a third of the visually striking differences in skin tone between peoples of African and European ancestry,’ he said.
> 
> "
> The a mutation, called A111T, is found in virtually every one of European ancestry.
> 
> A111T is also found in populations in the Middle East and Indian subcontinent, but not in high numbers in Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genes do not contain  PROTEIN------did you pass high school biology?      now its 10,000 years ago that   black people turned white?      and   there were GREAT EMPIRES of literate black people BEFORE THAT ???-------who invented
> antibiotics and -----calculus?            you got a citation from
> a peer reviewed journal?       it the stuff is of any significance
> It showed up in the journal   "NATURE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said genes contain protein? Did you flunk english reading? Please read the article again. You cant be this much of an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from your idiot article
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.
> Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
> don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
> from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why you are posting on here instead of researching for your doctorate. You do realize proteins and amino acids are not the same thing right?
> 
> How Do Genes Work Understanding Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She works in the medical field, you useless bum.
Click to expand...


Maybe if she had studied hard, she too could have been a doctor like IRosie.  However, it seems that her main focus in life is putting the Whites down.  Many Black women professionals have had wonderful careers in their working lives, but they were not interested in White vs. Black but with doing well in their studies.


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science and historians told me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope------you are confused.      You claim that some
> scientist "told you"    that a "white gene"   appeared
> 7000 years ago.     Nope-----skin color is  POLYGENIC.
> Just the idea of a single  "white gene"   is ludicrous----
> Historians told you that there is written history describing
> brilliant black societies   that existed  tens of thousands
> of years ago?
> 
> some anti biotics are simply byproducts of  MOLDS---penicillin is one and so is tetracycline.
> 
> There was a tetracycline
> producing mold in  Nubia-----and THEREFORE----
> some high concentrations of tetracycline in ---the bones of
> long dead Nubians------even infants which----is really
> unfortunate-----Tetracycline is not used in children----
> it creates problems for bones and teeth.    try not to be so dim.     The stuff you cite is just a matter of really desperate
> sophistry.    Long long ago----during the cold war----the USSR
> expressed its nationalism by claiming to be the "FIRST"
> to have come up with this or that discovery.  -----your attempt
> is even sillier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A this point all you are doing is denying science. If you arent going to be rational I'm just going to ignore your comments on the subject.. The link I posted clearly shows the gene for white/light skin is roughly 7K years old. Has nothing to do with any Black power movement as you keep alluding to. Its from white scientists. Sorry if that bothers you but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you be more worried about your man leaving you for a white woman then trying to derail this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she is frustrated because she isn't nice looking like Beyonce, rich like Oprah and couldn't get Kenye West because he wanted a White woman.  However, she would fit in real well being Calypso Louie Farrakhan's better half.  It certainly would be nice, though, if she would realize that this is the Middle East forum, not the Black Power Forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet she's even uglier than the shit she spews.  Which sane man would want to hang around this crazy bitch, black or no black. She's certified loony tunes.
Click to expand...


I think we can see how mentally unbalanced she is when it comes to the topic of Whites and Blacks.  She has attempted to make this particular thread all about that.  She has contributed nothing else to this Middle East forum.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  People in India, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, native Americans, and South American Indian tribes have very dark skin, some darker than Africans,  that doesn't make them "black".  You are a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> All of them are Black or Black influenced populations. Sorry idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was Black influenced?  How so, you delusional mentally ill racist moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes India was Black influenced. Do you want to see the indigenous people of India?  Meet the Andaman Islanders. They look Black to me. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> terrific example      Asclepias-----both india and the British used those islands as penal colonies------and---they are not ATTACHED to mainland india------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know its a terrific example. They are the last relics of the indigenous people of India. What does them not being attached to the mainlaind mean to you? Do you think the flew over there or came from the mainland?
Click to expand...


It's a terrific example of your lunacy.  They are slaves brought there by the British.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of them are Black or Black influenced populations. Sorry idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India was Black influenced?  How so, you delusional mentally ill racist moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes India was Black influenced. Do you want to see the indigenous people of India?  Meet the Andaman Islanders. They look Black to me. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> terrific example      Asclepias-----both india and the British used those islands as penal colonies------and---they are not ATTACHED to mainland india------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know its a terrific example. They are the last relics of the indigenous people of India. What does them not being attached to the mainlaind mean to you? Do you think the flew over there or came from the mainland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a terrific example of your lunacy.  They are slaves brought there by the British.
Click to expand...


You're talking about the Siddis which is another group of Black people. The Andaman Islanders people are indigenous. Google is your friend idiot.

Andamanese people - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"The *Andamanese people* are the various aboriginal inhabitants of the Andaman Islands, a district of India located in the southeastern part of the Bay of Bengal."


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> genes do not contain  PROTEIN------did you pass high school biology?      now its 10,000 years ago that   black people turned white?      and   there were GREAT EMPIRES of literate black people BEFORE THAT ???-------who invented
> antibiotics and -----calculus?            you got a citation from
> a peer reviewed journal?       it the stuff is of any significance
> It showed up in the journal   "NATURE"
> 
> 
> 
> Who said genes contain protein? Did you flunk english reading? Please read the article again. You cant be this much of an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from your idiot article
> 
> In earlier research, Keith Cheng from Penn State College of Medicine reported that one amino acid difference in the gene SLC24A5.
> Idiot---do you know the word  "amino acid" ??     good---you
> don't------there are no  AMINO ACIDS in genes ----amino acid is the smallest unit of protein-----proteins are made
> from  a whole bunch of AMINO ACIDS-------ain't none in genes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why you are posting on here instead of researching for your doctorate. You do realize proteins and amino acids are not the same thing right?
> 
> How Do Genes Work Understanding Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She works in the medical field, you useless bum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if she had studied hard, she too could have been a doctor like IRosie.  However, it seems that her main focus in life is putting the Whites down.  Many Black women professionals have had wonderful careers in their working lives, but they were not interested in White vs. Black but with doing well in their studies.
Click to expand...


Losers like her always blame others.  She sits there and makes up this shit about how blacks are behind every great civilization and human achievement, while she blames whites for her miserable existence.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> India was Black influenced?  How so, you delusional mentally ill racist moron?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes India was Black influenced. Do you want to see the indigenous people of India?  Meet the Andaman Islanders. They look Black to me. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> terrific example      Asclepias-----both india and the British used those islands as penal colonies------and---they are not ATTACHED to mainland india------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know its a terrific example. They are the last relics of the indigenous people of India. What does them not being attached to the mainlaind mean to you? Do you think the flew over there or came from the mainland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a terrific example of your lunacy.  They are slaves brought there by the British.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking about the Siddis which is another group of Black people. The Andaman Islanders people are indigenous. Google is your friend idiot.
Click to expand...


So, again, where is your evidence that Indian civilization was influenced by blacks?  

Is this your basic answer to everything, fuckface, that since all humans came out of Africa then all human civilizations were influenced by blacks?  

You are a lunatic.


----------



## Roudy

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a white racist
> 
> 
> 
> So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow me
Click to expand...

I'd be careful, sounds like the syphilis has infected her brain already.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes India was Black influenced. Do you want to see the indigenous people of India?  Meet the Andaman Islanders. They look Black to me. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terrific example      Asclepias-----both india and the British used those islands as penal colonies------and---they are not ATTACHED to mainland india------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know its a terrific example. They are the last relics of the indigenous people of India. What does them not being attached to the mainlaind mean to you? Do you think the flew over there or came from the mainland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a terrific example of your lunacy.  They are slaves brought there by the British.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking about the Siddis which is another group of Black people. The Andaman Islanders people are indigenous. Google is your friend idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, again, where is your evidence that Indian civilization was influenced by blacks?
> 
> Is this your basic answer to everything, fuckface, that since all humans came out of Africa then all human civilizations were influenced by blacks?
> 
> You are a lunatic.
Click to expand...

On google. I even post a link for you.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homo sapien is the  NAME OF THE ANIMAL----according
> the binomial nomenclature of Linnaeus based on anatomy.      It does not mean "MODERN"      Descriptions of this creature make it clear that it   MIGHT  have used a few rocks as tools   ---lots of animal species do that but also that there is no indication that it had either formed societies or language ior even fire
> Now where are those giant libraries located made by black man  MILLIONS of years ago?        OMO is only  200,000 years old-----far short of those   MILLIONS OF YEARS AGO
> 
> 
> 
> Its very clear thats why they call them modern man. The ability to make fire was invented before homo sapiens came on the scene by homo eretus. I thought everyone knew that?
> 
> " It is now clear that early _Homo sapiens_, or *modern humans*, did not come after the Neanderthals but were their contemporaries.  However, it is likely that both modern humans and Neanderthals descended from _Homo heidelbergensis_."
> 
> The oldest religion was dated to 75K years ago in Africa. Sorry but your education must have stopped to soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but whether or not homo sapiens came from Africa doesn't make Jesus a black man, nor does it make all white and Caucasian achievements, black either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. Blacks established the foundation. Whites after colonizing everyone ran with that foundation. There is absolutely nothing whites have done that doesnt rest on that foundation and or include Black people or other people of color assisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't establish jack shit when it comes to other civilizations in Asia, Europe, or elsewhere.
> 
> Oh but "all human beings originated from Africa millions of years ago", is not an answer.  Where's your evidence, you have non, just your delusional racist garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it is an answer. I'm not asking your opinion. I'm telling you.
Click to expand...


No it's not an answer.  Who cares what a racist troll says?  Blacks aren't responsible for the achievements of all of humanity.  Your insecurity about your race has driven you mad.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> terrific example      Asclepias-----both india and the British used those islands as penal colonies------and---they are not ATTACHED to mainland india------
> 
> 
> 
> I know its a terrific example. They are the last relics of the indigenous people of India. What does them not being attached to the mainlaind mean to you? Do you think the flew over there or came from the mainland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a terrific example of your lunacy.  They are slaves brought there by the British.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking about the Siddis which is another group of Black people. The Andaman Islanders people are indigenous. Google is your friend idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, again, where is your evidence that Indian civilization was influenced by blacks?
> 
> Is this your basic answer to everything, fuckface, that since all humans came out of Africa then all human civilizations were influenced by blacks?
> 
> You are a lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On google. I even post a link for you.
Click to expand...


I did, there's nothing that indicates any influence by blacks on Indian, Chinese, Mesopotamian, Sumerian, Persian civilizations.  At best they may have had some influence in areas in neighboring Africa.

The word Africa or black doesn't even appear here:

History of India - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias

East Indians are from the haplogroup M. Sorry guys.








"All mtDNA haplogroups considered native outside of Africa are descendants of either haplogroup M or its siblinghaplogroup N.[9] The geographical distributions of M and N are associated with discussions concerning out of Africa migrations and the subsequent colonization of the rest of the world. In particular, it is often taken to indicate that it is very likely that there was one particularly major prehistoric migration of humans out of Africa, and that both M and N were part of this colonization process.[10].["


----------



## Roudy

Couldn't find any influence by blacks or Africa here either:

Mesopotamia - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its very clear thats why they call them modern man. The ability to make fire was invented before homo sapiens came on the scene by homo eretus. I thought everyone knew that?
> 
> " It is now clear that early _Homo sapiens_, or *modern humans*, did not come after the Neanderthals but were their contemporaries.  However, it is likely that both modern humans and Neanderthals descended from _Homo heidelbergensis_."
> 
> The oldest religion was dated to 75K years ago in Africa. Sorry but your education must have stopped to soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but whether or not homo sapiens came from Africa doesn't make Jesus a black man, nor does it make all white and Caucasian achievements, black either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. Blacks established the foundation. Whites after colonizing everyone ran with that foundation. There is absolutely nothing whites have done that doesnt rest on that foundation and or include Black people or other people of color assisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't establish jack shit when it comes to other civilizations in Asia, Europe, or elsewhere.
> 
> Oh but "all human beings originated from Africa millions of years ago", is not an answer.  Where's your evidence, you have non, just your delusional racist garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it is an answer. I'm not asking your opinion. I'm telling you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not an answer.  Who cares what a racist troll says?  Blacks aren't responsible for the achievements of all of humanity.  Your insecurity about your race has driven you mad.
Click to expand...

Yes it is an answer. I give you permission not to believe it. If I were you I would do my own research as it seems your ego has taken a beating and you are not prepared to consider facts. It appears you would rather believe the fairytales taught to you in white school.


----------



## Sally

irosie91 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> 
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
Click to expand...




irosie91 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Moses was once a prince of Egypt, was raised as one, and wore the clothes of an Egyptian.
> 
> Not all Egyptians are black fyi.
> 
> 
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
Click to expand...


King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Couldn't find any influence by blacks or Africa here either:
> 
> Mesopotamia - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


Mesopotamia is not India.  Wiki has not been updated. You need to look harder.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> East Indians are from the haplogroup M. Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All mtDNA haplogroups considered native outside of Africa are descendants of either haplogroup M or its siblinghaplogroup N.[9] The geographical distributions of M and N are associated with discussions concerning out of Africa migrations and the subsequent colonization of the rest of the world. In particular, it is often taken to indicate that it is very likely that there was one particularly major prehistoric migration of humans out of Africa, and that both M and N were part of this colonization process.[10].["



That doesn't cut it.  I asked how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization, not a map of homo sapiens migration out of Africa millions of years ago.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
Click to expand...

Plenty of Black people have red hair. I posted some pics a little ways back with red headed Africans. If really dark skinned Africans can have it....well you know whats up.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any influence by blacks or Africa here either:
> 
> Mesopotamia - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Mesopotamia is not India.  Wiki has not been updated. You need to look harder.
Click to expand...


Well, show us how blacks and Africans influenced Chinese, Persian, Greek, Roman, Indian, Mesopotamian, Babylonian civilizations.  And don't post a map of how homo sapiens migrated out of Africa millions of years ago, moron.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> East Indians are from the haplogroup M. Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All mtDNA haplogroups considered native outside of Africa are descendants of either haplogroup M or its siblinghaplogroup N.[9] The geographical distributions of M and N are associated with discussions concerning out of Africa migrations and the subsequent colonization of the rest of the world. In particular, it is often taken to indicate that it is very likely that there was one particularly major prehistoric migration of humans out of Africa, and that both M and N were part of this colonization process.[10].["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't cut it.  I asked how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization, not a map of homo sapiens migration out of Africa millions of years ago.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry. I thought you could read a map. India is in the middle showing how Africans migrated to India. Thats why they were so dark and still remain so to this day.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> 
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of Black people have red hair. I posted some pics a little ways back with red headed Africans. If really dark skinned Africans can have it....well you know whats up.
Click to expand...


You can't post any real evidence other than all humans came from Africa millions of years ago, can you?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any influence by blacks or Africa here either:
> 
> Mesopotamia - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Mesopotamia is not India.  Wiki has not been updated. You need to look harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, show us how blacks and Africans influenced Chinese, Persian, Greek, Roman, Indian, Mesopotamian, Babylonian civilizations.  And don't post a map of how homo sapiens migrated out of Africa millions of years ago, moron.
Click to expand...

Let me know when you have accepted your lessons regarding India and Egypt. We are building a foundation here.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but whether or not homo sapiens came from Africa doesn't make Jesus a black man, nor does it make all white and Caucasian achievements, black either.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Blacks established the foundation. Whites after colonizing everyone ran with that foundation. There is absolutely nothing whites have done that doesnt rest on that foundation and or include Black people or other people of color assisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't establish jack shit when it comes to other civilizations in Asia, Europe, or elsewhere.
> 
> Oh but "all human beings originated from Africa millions of years ago", is not an answer.  Where's your evidence, you have non, just your delusional racist garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it is an answer. I'm not asking your opinion. I'm telling you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not an answer.  Who cares what a racist troll says?  Blacks aren't responsible for the achievements of all of humanity.  Your insecurity about your race has driven you mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is an answer. I give you permission not to believe it. If I were you I would do my own research as it seems your ego has taken a beating and you are not prepared to consider facts. It appears you would rather believe the fairytales taught to you in white school.
Click to expand...





Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but whether or not homo sapiens came from Africa doesn't make Jesus a black man, nor does it make all white and Caucasian achievements, black either.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Blacks established the foundation. Whites after colonizing everyone ran with that foundation. There is absolutely nothing whites have done that doesnt rest on that foundation and or include Black people or other people of color assisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't establish jack shit when it comes to other civilizations in Asia, Europe, or elsewhere.
> 
> Oh but "all human beings originated from Africa millions of years ago", is not an answer.  Where's your evidence, you have non, just your delusional racist garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it is an answer. I'm not asking your opinion. I'm telling you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not an answer.  Who cares what a racist troll says?  Blacks aren't responsible for the achievements of all of humanity.  Your insecurity about your race has driven you mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is an answer. I give you permission not to believe it. If I were you I would do my own research as it seems your ego has taken a beating and you are not prepared to consider facts. It appears you would rather believe the fairytales taught to you in white school.
Click to expand...


While you are blabbering on as if this were some Anthropology forum, have you ever thought that perhaps the readers look at your oversized racist ego and laugh at you?  I certainly hope that you have your kids in some Black school because of course you don't want them to learn anything from the evil Whites.  The facts are that if you were still in Africa, you would be running around in a loin cloth.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of Black people have red hair. I posted some pics a little ways back with red headed Africans. If really dark skinned Africans can have it....well you know whats up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't post any real evidence other than all humans came from Africa millions of years ago, can you?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

Well I also posted the evidence that Black people have been around for millions of years. The DNA is not millions of years ago. its relatively recent. I know this is confusing for you but keep in mind this is homo sapiens which has not been around for millions of years.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> East Indians are from the haplogroup M. Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All mtDNA haplogroups considered native outside of Africa are descendants of either haplogroup M or its siblinghaplogroup N.[9] The geographical distributions of M and N are associated with discussions concerning out of Africa migrations and the subsequent colonization of the rest of the world. In particular, it is often taken to indicate that it is very likely that there was one particularly major prehistoric migration of humans out of Africa, and that both M and N were part of this colonization process.[10].["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't cut it.  I asked how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization, not a map of homo sapiens migration out of Africa millions of years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. I thought you could read a map. India is in the middle showing how Africans migrated to India. Thats why they were so dark and still remain so to this day.
Click to expand...


That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Blacks established the foundation. Whites after colonizing everyone ran with that foundation. There is absolutely nothing whites have done that doesnt rest on that foundation and or include Black people or other people of color assisting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't establish jack shit when it comes to other civilizations in Asia, Europe, or elsewhere.
> 
> Oh but "all human beings originated from Africa millions of years ago", is not an answer.  Where's your evidence, you have non, just your delusional racist garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it is an answer. I'm not asking your opinion. I'm telling you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not an answer.  Who cares what a racist troll says?  Blacks aren't responsible for the achievements of all of humanity.  Your insecurity about your race has driven you mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is an answer. I give you permission not to believe it. If I were you I would do my own research as it seems your ego has taken a beating and you are not prepared to consider facts. It appears you would rather believe the fairytales taught to you in white school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Blacks established the foundation. Whites after colonizing everyone ran with that foundation. There is absolutely nothing whites have done that doesnt rest on that foundation and or include Black people or other people of color assisting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't establish jack shit when it comes to other civilizations in Asia, Europe, or elsewhere.
> 
> Oh but "all human beings originated from Africa millions of years ago", is not an answer.  Where's your evidence, you have non, just your delusional racist garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it is an answer. I'm not asking your opinion. I'm telling you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not an answer.  Who cares what a racist troll says?  Blacks aren't responsible for the achievements of all of humanity.  Your insecurity about your race has driven you mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is an answer. I give you permission not to believe it. If I were you I would do my own research as it seems your ego has taken a beating and you are not prepared to consider facts. It appears you would rather believe the fairytales taught to you in white school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you are blabbering on as if this were some Anthropology forum, have you ever thought that perhaps the readers look at your oversized racist ego and laugh at you?  I certainly hope that you have your kids in some Black school because of course you don't want them to learn anything from the evil Whites.  The facts are that if you were still in Africa, you would be running around in a loin cloth.
Click to expand...

That never occurred to me until you brought it up. What does it do to me when people on the internet laugh at me?


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of Black people have red hair. I posted some pics a little ways back with red headed Africans. If really dark skinned Africans can have it....well you know whats up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't post any real evidence other than all humans came from Africa millions of years ago, can you?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Maybe the Blacks who have red hair now can thank the plantation owners.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> East Indians are from the haplogroup M. Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All mtDNA haplogroups considered native outside of Africa are descendants of either haplogroup M or its siblinghaplogroup N.[9] The geographical distributions of M and N are associated with discussions concerning out of Africa migrations and the subsequent colonization of the rest of the world. In particular, it is often taken to indicate that it is very likely that there was one particularly major prehistoric migration of humans out of Africa, and that both M and N were part of this colonization process.[10].["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't cut it.  I asked how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization, not a map of homo sapiens migration out of Africa millions of years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. I thought you could read a map. India is in the middle showing how Africans migrated to India. Thats why they were so dark and still remain so to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?
Click to expand...

Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group genetically.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of Black people have red hair. I posted some pics a little ways back with red headed Africans. If really dark skinned Africans can have it....well you know whats up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't post any real evidence other than all humans came from Africa millions of years ago, can you?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I also posted the evidence that Black people have been around for millions of years. The DNA is not millions of years ago. its relatively recent. I know this is confusing for you but keep in mind this is homo sapiens which has not been around for millions of years.
Click to expand...


The origins of human beings has nothing to do race, nor does it provide any evidence for black or African influence on ancient civilizations.  Plenty of things happened over the course of millions or years, dipshit.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of Black people have red hair. I posted some pics a little ways back with red headed Africans. If really dark skinned Africans can have it....well you know whats up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't post any real evidence other than all humans came from Africa millions of years ago, can you?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Blacks who have red hair now can thank the plantation owners.
Click to expand...

Some but the ones I am referring to were africans without any admixture in Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wish
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wish
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of Black people have red hair. I posted some pics a little ways back with red headed Africans. If really dark skinned Africans can have it....well you know whats up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't post any real evidence other than all humans came from Africa millions of years ago, can you?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I also posted the evidence that Black people have been around for millions of years. The DNA is not millions of years ago. its relatively recent. I know this is confusing for you but keep in mind this is homo sapiens which has not been around for millions of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The origins of human beings has nothing to do race, nor does it provide any evidence for black or African influence on ancient civilizations.  Plenty of things happened over the course of millions or years, dipshit.
Click to expand...

Actually it does. The fact that Black skin has been around for millions of years and Black Africans migrated to India where Black east indians still abound tells you quite a lot. I would have thought a child could understand the concept.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't establish jack shit when it comes to other civilizations in Asia, Europe, or elsewhere.
> 
> Oh but "all human beings originated from Africa millions of years ago", is not an answer.  Where's your evidence, you have non, just your delusional racist garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is an answer. I'm not asking your opinion. I'm telling you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not an answer.  Who cares what a racist troll says?  Blacks aren't responsible for the achievements of all of humanity.  Your insecurity about your race has driven you mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is an answer. I give you permission not to believe it. If I were you I would do my own research as it seems your ego has taken a beating and you are not prepared to consider facts. It appears you would rather believe the fairytales taught to you in white school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't establish jack shit when it comes to other civilizations in Asia, Europe, or elsewhere.
> 
> Oh but "all human beings originated from Africa millions of years ago", is not an answer.  Where's your evidence, you have non, just your delusional racist garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it is an answer. I'm not asking your opinion. I'm telling you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not an answer.  Who cares what a racist troll says?  Blacks aren't responsible for the achievements of all of humanity.  Your insecurity about your race has driven you mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is an answer. I give you permission not to believe it. If I were you I would do my own research as it seems your ego has taken a beating and you are not prepared to consider facts. It appears you would rather believe the fairytales taught to you in white school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you are blabbering on as if this were some Anthropology forum, have you ever thought that perhaps the readers look at your oversized racist ego and laugh at you?  I certainly hope that you have your kids in some Black school because of course you don't want them to learn anything from the evil Whites.  The facts are that if you were still in Africa, you would be running around in a loin cloth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That never occurred to me until you brought it up. What does it do to me when people on the internet laugh at me?
Click to expand...


Don't you have a hair straightening appointment that you have to go to tomorrow?  Meanwhile, I imagine all mentally unbalanced people don't care that others laugh at them, and you certainly are mentally unbalanced when it comes to race.  Meanwhile, do you have anything to contribute to this particular forum instead of your blabbering about race?  Do you think this forum was set up to talk about what is happening in the Middle East, or do you think this forum was especially set up for you to talk about anthropology and Blacks vs. Whites?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> East Indians are from the haplogroup M. Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All mtDNA haplogroups considered native outside of Africa are descendants of either haplogroup M or its siblinghaplogroup N.[9] The geographical distributions of M and N are associated with discussions concerning out of Africa migrations and the subsequent colonization of the rest of the world. In particular, it is often taken to indicate that it is very likely that there was one particularly major prehistoric migration of humans out of Africa, and that both M and N were part of this colonization process.[10].["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't cut it.  I asked how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization, not a map of homo sapiens migration out of Africa millions of years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. I thought you could read a map. India is in the middle showing how Africans migrated to India. Thats why they were so dark and still remain so to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
Click to expand...


Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for your puny brain to understand.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is an answer. I'm not asking your opinion. I'm telling you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not an answer.  Who cares what a racist troll says?  Blacks aren't responsible for the achievements of all of humanity.  Your insecurity about your race has driven you mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is an answer. I give you permission not to believe it. If I were you I would do my own research as it seems your ego has taken a beating and you are not prepared to consider facts. It appears you would rather believe the fairytales taught to you in white school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is an answer. I'm not asking your opinion. I'm telling you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not an answer.  Who cares what a racist troll says?  Blacks aren't responsible for the achievements of all of humanity.  Your insecurity about your race has driven you mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is an answer. I give you permission not to believe it. If I were you I would do my own research as it seems your ego has taken a beating and you are not prepared to consider facts. It appears you would rather believe the fairytales taught to you in white school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you are blabbering on as if this were some Anthropology forum, have you ever thought that perhaps the readers look at your oversized racist ego and laugh at you?  I certainly hope that you have your kids in some Black school because of course you don't want them to learn anything from the evil Whites.  The facts are that if you were still in Africa, you would be running around in a loin cloth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That never occurred to me until you brought it up. What does it do to me when people on the internet laugh at me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you have a hair straightening appointment that you have to go to tomorrow?  Meanwhile, I imagine all mentally unbalanced people don't care that others laugh at them, and you certainly are mentally unbalanced when it comes to race.  Meanwhile, do you have anything to contribute to this particular forum instead of your blabbering about race?  Do you think this forum was set up to talk about what is happening in the Middle East, or do you think this forum was especially set up for you to talk about anthropology and Blacks vs. Whites?
Click to expand...

I'm bald. Even if I had hair I would never straighten it. The forum was set up to talk about the middle east. However people keep bringing up other things. Since they are addressing me I will continue to answer until they are satisfied and educated. If you have a problem with that then report them or tell them to stop asking questions or making claims not related to the thread.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of Black people have red hair. I posted some pics a little ways back with red headed Africans. If really dark skinned Africans can have it....well you know whats up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't post any real evidence other than all humans came from Africa millions of years ago, can you?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I also posted the evidence that Black people have been around for millions of years. The DNA is not millions of years ago. its relatively recent. I know this is confusing for you but keep in mind this is homo sapiens which has not been around for millions of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The origins of human beings has nothing to do race, nor does it provide any evidence for black or African influence on ancient civilizations.  Plenty of things happened over the course of millions or years, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it does. The fact that Black skin has been around for millions of years and Black Africans migrated to India where Black east indians still abound tells you quite a lot. I would have thought a child could understand the concept.
Click to expand...


Indians stopped being "black" or "african" hundreds of thousands  if not millions of years ago, when ancient humans migrated out of Africa.. So did other great civilizations.  I asked you to show me how black Africans influenced these advanced civilizations.  As usual you keep repeating that ancient man came from Africa.  Meaningless garbage.

You got nothin'.  Zero.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wish
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wish
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of Black people have red hair. I posted some pics a little ways back with red headed Africans. If really dark skinned Africans can have it....well you know whats up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't post any real evidence other than all humans came from Africa millions of years ago, can you?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Blacks who have red hair now can thank the plantation owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some but the ones I am referring to were africans without any admixture in Africa.
Click to expand...


Plenty of black Blacks still living in Africa.  Can you tell us what they are achieving now?  Even in South Africa, it is so bad that the Somalis are picking up and going back to Somalia.  Regardless of what happened thousands and thousands of years ago, today is now and your fellow Blacks in Africa are just busy killing each other and that is about all they are known for in these days.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> East Indians are from the haplogroup M. Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All mtDNA haplogroups considered native outside of Africa are descendants of either haplogroup M or its siblinghaplogroup N.[9] The geographical distributions of M and N are associated with discussions concerning out of Africa migrations and the subsequent colonization of the rest of the world. In particular, it is often taken to indicate that it is very likely that there was one particularly major prehistoric migration of humans out of Africa, and that both M and N were part of this colonization process.[10].["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't cut it.  I asked how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization, not a map of homo sapiens migration out of Africa millions of years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. I thought you could read a map. India is in the middle showing how Africans migrated to India. Thats why they were so dark and still remain so to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
Click to expand...

It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of Black people have red hair. I posted some pics a little ways back with red headed Africans. If really dark skinned Africans can have it....well you know whats up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't post any real evidence other than all humans came from Africa millions of years ago, can you?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I also posted the evidence that Black people have been around for millions of years. The DNA is not millions of years ago. its relatively recent. I know this is confusing for you but keep in mind this is homo sapiens which has not been around for millions of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The origins of human beings has nothing to do race, nor does it provide any evidence for black or African influence on ancient civilizations.  Plenty of things happened over the course of millions or years, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it does. The fact that Black skin has been around for millions of years and Black Africans migrated to India where Black east indians still abound tells you quite a lot. I would have thought a child could understand the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians stopped being "black" or "african" hundreds of thousands  if not millions of years ago, when ancient humans migrated out of Africa.. So did other great civilizations.  I asked you to show me how black Africans influenced these advanced civilizations.  As usual you keep repeating that ancient man came from Africa.  Meaningless garbage.
> 
> You got nothin'.  Zero.
Click to expand...

Just because you go on a road trip doesnt mean you change your race. Who told you that you stopped being Black because you went to another part of the world?  I'm Black and I am in the US not Africa.  I did show you that Black africans built and influenced every civilization. You just dont want to hear it which is your right.

You still havent shown me proof Jesus was white.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't cut it.  I asked how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization, not a map of homo sapiens migration out of Africa millions of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I thought you could read a map. India is in the middle showing how Africans migrated to India. Thats why they were so dark and still remain so to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
Click to expand...


DNA doesn't tell us who built civilizations, moron. People do. Indians built Indian civilization, not black Africans.  Unless you show me how blacks from Africa contributed to a certain civilization, you got nothing.  All these different races aren't "black" just because at some point human beings came from Africa.  You are dumber than a door knob.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of Black people have red hair. I posted some pics a little ways back with red headed Africans. If really dark skinned Africans can have it....well you know whats up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't post any real evidence other than all humans came from Africa millions of years ago, can you?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Blacks who have red hair now can thank the plantation owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some but the ones I am referring to were africans without any admixture in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of black Blacks still living in Africa.  Can you tell us what they are achieving now?  Even in South Africa, it is so bad that the Somalis are picking up and going back to Somalia.  Regardless of what happened thousands and thousands of years ago, today is now and your fellow Blacks in Africa are just busy killing each other and that is about all they are known for in these days.
Click to expand...

I thought this was the middle east forum? So you what really appears to be going on is you are disturbed by me forcing you to readjust your comfort level with what you were originally brainwashed with by white people. I sorta figured that was the issue but thanks for clarifying that for me.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't cut it.  I asked how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization, not a map of homo sapiens migration out of Africa millions of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I thought you could read a map. India is in the middle showing how Africans migrated to India. Thats why they were so dark and still remain so to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
Click to expand...


Actually I think it is you who is pissing many people off, and probably many readers have been turned off by this thread a long while back and don't even bother reading it so you really probably have a very, very small audience now to show your Black Supremacy..  Meanwhile, why don't you slither over to the Race forum and tell the readers all about your notions of race.  It really doesn't belong on a Middle East forum.  If you don't like the Race forum, go to the Africa forum and talk about how marvelous these early Blacks were.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I thought you could read a map. India is in the middle showing how Africans migrated to India. Thats why they were so dark and still remain so to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DNA doesn't tell us who built civilizations, moron. People do. Indians built Indian civilization, not black Africans.  Unless you show me how blacks from Africa contributed to a certain civilization, you got nothing.  All these different races aren't "black" just because at some point human beings came from Africa.  You are dumber than a door knob.
Click to expand...

DNA tells you who was there. Since the ancient east Indians worshipped Black gods and share many cultural habits and linquistics with Black Africans we know who built the civilization. If the builders were whites everyone would be hearing about it. Thats how we know they are Black.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of Black people have red hair. I posted some pics a little ways back with red headed Africans. If really dark skinned Africans can have it....well you know whats up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't post any real evidence other than all humans came from Africa millions of years ago, can you?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Blacks who have red hair now can thank the plantation owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some but the ones I am referring to were africans without any admixture in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of black Blacks still living in Africa.  Can you tell us what they are achieving now?  Even in South Africa, it is so bad that the Somalis are picking up and going back to Somalia.  Regardless of what happened thousands and thousands of years ago, today is now and your fellow Blacks in Africa are just busy killing each other and that is about all they are known for in these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was the middle east forum? So you what really appears to be going on is you are disturbed by me forcing you to readjust your comfort level with what you were originally brainwashed with by white people. I sorta figured that was the issue but thanks for clarifying that for me.
Click to expand...


Actually all  you have been showing us is that you hate whites  believe in Blalck supremacy, and care nothing at all about what is happening in the Middle East.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't post any real evidence other than all humans came from Africa millions of years ago, can you?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I also posted the evidence that Black people have been around for millions of years. The DNA is not millions of years ago. its relatively recent. I know this is confusing for you but keep in mind this is homo sapiens which has not been around for millions of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The origins of human beings has nothing to do race, nor does it provide any evidence for black or African influence on ancient civilizations.  Plenty of things happened over the course of millions or years, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it does. The fact that Black skin has been around for millions of years and Black Africans migrated to India where Black east indians still abound tells you quite a lot. I would have thought a child could understand the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians stopped being "black" or "african" hundreds of thousands  if not millions of years ago, when ancient humans migrated out of Africa.. So did other great civilizations.  I asked you to show me how black Africans influenced these advanced civilizations.  As usual you keep repeating that ancient man came from Africa.  Meaningless garbage.
> 
> You got nothin'.  Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you go on a road trip doesnt mean you change your race. Who told you that you stopped being Black because you went to another part of the world?  I'm Black and I am in the US not Africa.  I did show you that Black africans built and influenced every civilization. You just dont want to hear it which is your right.
> 
> You still havent shown me proof Jesus was white.
Click to expand...


Well according to you there is no white race, there is no other race other than black race.  Since all human beings came from Africa at some point in earth's history, and they went on this "road trip" out of Africa doesn't mean they get to call themselves whites, or semites, or Asian.  Ha ha ha. You are fucking cuckoo certified loony tunes.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I thought you could read a map. India is in the middle showing how Africans migrated to India. Thats why they were so dark and still remain so to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I think it is you who is pissing many people off, and probably many readers have been turned off by this thread a long while back and don't even bother reading it so you really probably have a very, very small audience now to show your Black Supremacy..  Meanwhile, why don't you slither over to the Race forum and tell the readers all about your notions of race.  It really doesn't belong on a Middle East forum.  If you don't like the Race forum, go to the Africa forum and talk about how marvelous these early Blacks were.
Click to expand...

I cant help that people get emotional over the facts. As long as I have an audience I will teach.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't post any real evidence other than all humans came from Africa millions of years ago, can you?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Blacks who have red hair now can thank the plantation owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some but the ones I am referring to were africans without any admixture in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of black Blacks still living in Africa.  Can you tell us what they are achieving now?  Even in South Africa, it is so bad that the Somalis are picking up and going back to Somalia.  Regardless of what happened thousands and thousands of years ago, today is now and your fellow Blacks in Africa are just busy killing each other and that is about all they are known for in these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was the middle east forum? So you what really appears to be going on is you are disturbed by me forcing you to readjust your comfort level with what you were originally brainwashed with by white people. I sorta figured that was the issue but thanks for clarifying that for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually all  you have been showing us is that you hate whites  believe in Blalck supremacy, and care nothing at all about what is happening in the Middle East.
Click to expand...

Where did I say I hate whites or believe in Black supremacy? I think thats just your emotions talking.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I also posted the evidence that Black people have been around for millions of years. The DNA is not millions of years ago. its relatively recent. I know this is confusing for you but keep in mind this is homo sapiens which has not been around for millions of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The origins of human beings has nothing to do race, nor does it provide any evidence for black or African influence on ancient civilizations.  Plenty of things happened over the course of millions or years, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it does. The fact that Black skin has been around for millions of years and Black Africans migrated to India where Black east indians still abound tells you quite a lot. I would have thought a child could understand the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians stopped being "black" or "african" hundreds of thousands  if not millions of years ago, when ancient humans migrated out of Africa.. So did other great civilizations.  I asked you to show me how black Africans influenced these advanced civilizations.  As usual you keep repeating that ancient man came from Africa.  Meaningless garbage.
> 
> You got nothin'.  Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you go on a road trip doesnt mean you change your race. Who told you that you stopped being Black because you went to another part of the world?  I'm Black and I am in the US not Africa.  I did show you that Black africans built and influenced every civilization. You just dont want to hear it which is your right.
> 
> You still havent shown me proof Jesus was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well according to you there is no white race, there is no other race other than black race.  Since all human beings came from Africa at some point in earth's history, and they went on this "road trip" out of Africa doesn't mean they get to call themselves whites, or semites, or Asian.  Ha ha ha. You are fucking cuckoo certified loony tunes.
Click to expand...

Where did I say there was no white race? Do you frequently lie when frustrated?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DNA doesn't tell us who built civilizations, moron. People do. Indians built Indian civilization, not black Africans.  Unless you show me how blacks from Africa contributed to a certain civilization, you got nothing.  All these different races aren't "black" just because at some point human beings came from Africa.  You are dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA tells you who was there. Since the ancient east Indians worshipped Black gods and share many cultural habits and linquistics with Black Africans we know who built the civilization. If the builders were whites everyone would be hearing about it. Thats how we know they are Black.
Click to expand...


And yet, you can't show us how blacks influenced Indian civilization, other than at some point in earth's ancient history, the early humans migrated out of Africa.  Can you show us a black civilization that at the same time ancient Indian civilization existed, influenced it's mathematical, artistic and astronomical achievements? No, they already had black DNA from a million years ago, right?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I think it is you who is pissing many people off, and probably many readers have been turned off by this thread a long while back and don't even bother reading it so you really probably have a very, very small audience now to show your Black Supremacy..  Meanwhile, why don't you slither over to the Race forum and tell the readers all about your notions of race.  It really doesn't belong on a Middle East forum.  If you don't like the Race forum, go to the Africa forum and talk about how marvelous these early Blacks were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant help that people get emotional over the facts. As long as I have an audience I will teach.
Click to expand...


By now you probably have five people left and they are probably yawning and letting what you say go in one ear out the other (so to speak).  I gave up on reading your stuff right from the beginning since I am not into anthropology so I, for one, am not being taught anything by you.  I am surprised the monitors haven't closed this thread by now since it has gotten so off track on a Middle East forum.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DNA doesn't tell us who built civilizations, moron. People do. Indians built Indian civilization, not black Africans.  Unless you show me how blacks from Africa contributed to a certain civilization, you got nothing.  All these different races aren't "black" just because at some point human beings came from Africa.  You are dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA tells you who was there. Since the ancient east Indians worshipped Black gods and share many cultural habits and linquistics with Black Africans we know who built the civilization. If the builders were whites everyone would be hearing about it. Thats how we know they are Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you can't show us how blacks influenced Indian civilization, other than at some point in earth's ancient history, the early humans migrated out of Africa.  Can you show us a black civilization that at the same time ancient Indian civilization existed, influenced it's mathematical, artistic and astronomical achievements? No, they already had black DNA from a million years ago, right?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

That doesnt make any sense. The Indian civilization was Black. You need to keep up.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The origins of human beings has nothing to do race, nor does it provide any evidence for black or African influence on ancient civilizations.  Plenty of things happened over the course of millions or years, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it does. The fact that Black skin has been around for millions of years and Black Africans migrated to India where Black east indians still abound tells you quite a lot. I would have thought a child could understand the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians stopped being "black" or "african" hundreds of thousands  if not millions of years ago, when ancient humans migrated out of Africa.. So did other great civilizations.  I asked you to show me how black Africans influenced these advanced civilizations.  As usual you keep repeating that ancient man came from Africa.  Meaningless garbage.
> 
> You got nothin'.  Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you go on a road trip doesnt mean you change your race. Who told you that you stopped being Black because you went to another part of the world?  I'm Black and I am in the US not Africa.  I did show you that Black africans built and influenced every civilization. You just dont want to hear it which is your right.
> 
> You still havent shown me proof Jesus was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well according to you there is no white race, there is no other race other than black race.  Since all human beings came from Africa at some point in earth's history, and they went on this "road trip" out of Africa doesn't mean they get to call themselves whites, or semites, or Asian.  Ha ha ha. You are fucking cuckoo certified loony tunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say there was no white race? Do you frequently lie when frustrated?
Click to expand...


White race was a black mutation, remember.  So all whites are blacks.  Indians are blacks who migrated there millions of years ago as human beings left Africa.  So there are no real races, only one race, that created all these races, the superior black race.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Blacks who have red hair now can thank the plantation owners.
> 
> 
> 
> Some but the ones I am referring to were africans without any admixture in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of black Blacks still living in Africa.  Can you tell us what they are achieving now?  Even in South Africa, it is so bad that the Somalis are picking up and going back to Somalia.  Regardless of what happened thousands and thousands of years ago, today is now and your fellow Blacks in Africa are just busy killing each other and that is about all they are known for in these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was the middle east forum? So you what really appears to be going on is you are disturbed by me forcing you to readjust your comfort level with what you were originally brainwashed with by white people. I sorta figured that was the issue but thanks for clarifying that for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually all  you have been showing us is that you hate whites  believe in Blalck supremacy, and care nothing at all about what is happening in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say I hate whites or believe in Black supremacy? I think thats just your emotions talking.
Click to expand...


You have been so obvious.  Now don't you have a little mentoring to do and help kids with their homework?


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I think it is you who is pissing many people off, and probably many readers have been turned off by this thread a long while back and don't even bother reading it so you really probably have a very, very small audience now to show your Black Supremacy..  Meanwhile, why don't you slither over to the Race forum and tell the readers all about your notions of race.  It really doesn't belong on a Middle East forum.  If you don't like the Race forum, go to the Africa forum and talk about how marvelous these early Blacks were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant help that people get emotional over the facts. As long as I have an audience I will teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By now you probably have five people left and they are probably yawning and letting what you say go in one ear out the other (so to speak).  I gave up on reading your stuff right from the beginning since I am not into anthropology so I, for one, am not being taught anything by you.  I am surprised the monitors haven't closed this thread by now since it has gotten so off track on a Middle East forum.
Click to expand...

The number doesnt matter. As long as people as questions or make claims I am responsible for teaching them the truth.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DNA doesn't tell us who built civilizations, moron. People do. Indians built Indian civilization, not black Africans.  Unless you show me how blacks from Africa contributed to a certain civilization, you got nothing.  All these different races aren't "black" just because at some point human beings came from Africa.  You are dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA tells you who was there. Since the ancient east Indians worshipped Black gods and share many cultural habits and linquistics with Black Africans we know who built the civilization. If the builders were whites everyone would be hearing about it. Thats how we know they are Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you can't show us how blacks influenced Indian civilization, other than at some point in earth's ancient history, the early humans migrated out of Africa.  Can you show us a black civilization that at the same time ancient Indian civilization existed, influenced it's mathematical, artistic and astronomical achievements? No, they already had black DNA from a million years ago, right?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesnt make any sense. The Indian civilization was Black. You need to keep up.
Click to expand...


According to you it is.  But not according to the Indians themselves.  There isn't a shred of evidence that blacks influenced India for the last half a million years.  You got nothing other than man migrated out of Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it does. The fact that Black skin has been around for millions of years and Black Africans migrated to India where Black east indians still abound tells you quite a lot. I would have thought a child could understand the concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indians stopped being "black" or "african" hundreds of thousands  if not millions of years ago, when ancient humans migrated out of Africa.. So did other great civilizations.  I asked you to show me how black Africans influenced these advanced civilizations.  As usual you keep repeating that ancient man came from Africa.  Meaningless garbage.
> 
> You got nothin'.  Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you go on a road trip doesnt mean you change your race. Who told you that you stopped being Black because you went to another part of the world?  I'm Black and I am in the US not Africa.  I did show you that Black africans built and influenced every civilization. You just dont want to hear it which is your right.
> 
> You still havent shown me proof Jesus was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well according to you there is no white race, there is no other race other than black race.  Since all human beings came from Africa at some point in earth's history, and they went on this "road trip" out of Africa doesn't mean they get to call themselves whites, or semites, or Asian.  Ha ha ha. You are fucking cuckoo certified loony tunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say there was no white race? Do you frequently lie when frustrated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White race was a black mutation, remember.  So all whites are blacks.  Indians are blacks who migrated there millions of years ago as human beings left Africa.  So there are no real races, only one race, that created all these races, the superior black race.
Click to expand...

Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago.  I think you are starting to get the picture now that you understand whites are mutated Blacks and really all just one race. That doesnt make the Black race superior. It just makes them first to civilization. If your threatened by that and thinks it makes Blacks superior you are mistaken.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The origins of human beings has nothing to do race, nor does it provide any evidence for black or African influence on ancient civilizations.  Plenty of things happened over the course of millions or years, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it does. The fact that Black skin has been around for millions of years and Black Africans migrated to India where Black east indians still abound tells you quite a lot. I would have thought a child could understand the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians stopped being "black" or "african" hundreds of thousands  if not millions of years ago, when ancient humans migrated out of Africa.. So did other great civilizations.  I asked you to show me how black Africans influenced these advanced civilizations.  As usual you keep repeating that ancient man came from Africa.  Meaningless garbage.
> 
> You got nothin'.  Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you go on a road trip doesnt mean you change your race. Who told you that you stopped being Black because you went to another part of the world?  I'm Black and I am in the US not Africa.  I did show you that Black africans built and influenced every civilization. You just dont want to hear it which is your right.
> 
> You still havent shown me proof Jesus was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well according to you there is no white race, there is no other race other than black race.  Since all human beings came from Africa at some point in earth's history, and they went on this "road trip" out of Africa doesn't mean they get to call themselves whites, or semites, or Asian.  Ha ha ha. You are fucking cuckoo certified loony tunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say there was no white race? Do you frequently lie when frustrated?
Click to expand...


You don't hate whites, you won't even let your kids learn children's stories written by white people.  That's how mentally sick you are.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNA doesn't tell us who built civilizations, moron. People do. Indians built Indian civilization, not black Africans.  Unless you show me how blacks from Africa contributed to a certain civilization, you got nothing.  All these different races aren't "black" just because at some point human beings came from Africa.  You are dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA tells you who was there. Since the ancient east Indians worshipped Black gods and share many cultural habits and linquistics with Black Africans we know who built the civilization. If the builders were whites everyone would be hearing about it. Thats how we know they are Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you can't show us how blacks influenced Indian civilization, other than at some point in earth's ancient history, the early humans migrated out of Africa.  Can you show us a black civilization that at the same time ancient Indian civilization existed, influenced it's mathematical, artistic and astronomical achievements? No, they already had black DNA from a million years ago, right?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesnt make any sense. The Indian civilization was Black. You need to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you it is.  But not according to the Indians themselves.  There isn't a shred of evidence that blacks influenced India for the last half a million years.  You got nothing other than man migrated out of Africa.
Click to expand...

Actually India traded alot with Africa before white people got out of the caves of europe.  I wouldnt expect you to know that however. Indians also admit the African connection. At least the intelligent ones that read books.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it does. The fact that Black skin has been around for millions of years and Black Africans migrated to India where Black east indians still abound tells you quite a lot. I would have thought a child could understand the concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indians stopped being "black" or "african" hundreds of thousands  if not millions of years ago, when ancient humans migrated out of Africa.. So did other great civilizations.  I asked you to show me how black Africans influenced these advanced civilizations.  As usual you keep repeating that ancient man came from Africa.  Meaningless garbage.
> 
> You got nothin'.  Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you go on a road trip doesnt mean you change your race. Who told you that you stopped being Black because you went to another part of the world?  I'm Black and I am in the US not Africa.  I did show you that Black africans built and influenced every civilization. You just dont want to hear it which is your right.
> 
> You still havent shown me proof Jesus was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well according to you there is no white race, there is no other race other than black race.  Since all human beings came from Africa at some point in earth's history, and they went on this "road trip" out of Africa doesn't mean they get to call themselves whites, or semites, or Asian.  Ha ha ha. You are fucking cuckoo certified loony tunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say there was no white race? Do you frequently lie when frustrated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't hate whites, you won't even let your kids learn children's stories written by white people.  That's how mentally sick you are.
Click to expand...

Why does that mean I hate whites?  I dont let my kids read trash like playboy either does that make me mentally sick as well?  Why would I want them to be influenced by trash history?


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I think it is you who is pissing many people off, and probably many readers have been turned off by this thread a long while back and don't even bother reading it so you really probably have a very, very small audience now to show your Black Supremacy..  Meanwhile, why don't you slither over to the Race forum and tell the readers all about your notions of race.  It really doesn't belong on a Middle East forum.  If you don't like the Race forum, go to the Africa forum and talk about how marvelous these early Blacks were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant help that people get emotional over the facts. As long as I have an audience I will teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By now you probably have five people left and they are probably yawning and letting what you say go in one ear out the other (so to speak).  I gave up on reading your stuff right from the beginning since I am not into anthropology so I, for one, am not being taught anything by you.  I am surprised the monitors haven't closed this thread by now since it has gotten so off track on a Middle East forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number doesnt matter. As long as people as questions or make claims I am responsible for teaching them the truth.
Click to expand...


Well if you want to spend your entire day on forums thinking you are teaching people anything (when they are not even really interested), go for it.  It only shows people how mentally unbalanced you are when it comes to race.  Do you really think you are teaching Roudy or IRosie anything, and they are practically the only ones answering your "so-called" scholarship?  They don't take anything you say as the Gospel truth.  Carry on, carry on.  I can imagine if the program This Is Your Life was still on, you would be sitting there and a bunch of people would be coming out in Blackface saying that all you wanted to do is talk about Blacks.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians stopped being "black" or "african" hundreds of thousands  if not millions of years ago, when ancient humans migrated out of Africa.. So did other great civilizations.  I asked you to show me how black Africans influenced these advanced civilizations.  As usual you keep repeating that ancient man came from Africa.  Meaningless garbage.
> 
> You got nothin'.  Zero.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you go on a road trip doesnt mean you change your race. Who told you that you stopped being Black because you went to another part of the world?  I'm Black and I am in the US not Africa.  I did show you that Black africans built and influenced every civilization. You just dont want to hear it which is your right.
> 
> You still havent shown me proof Jesus was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well according to you there is no white race, there is no other race other than black race.  Since all human beings came from Africa at some point in earth's history, and they went on this "road trip" out of Africa doesn't mean they get to call themselves whites, or semites, or Asian.  Ha ha ha. You are fucking cuckoo certified loony tunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say there was no white race? Do you frequently lie when frustrated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White race was a black mutation, remember.  So all whites are blacks.  Indians are blacks who migrated there millions of years ago as human beings left Africa.  So there are no real races, only one race, that created all these races, the superior black race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago.  I think you are starting to get the picture now that you understand whites are mutated Blacks and really all just one race. That doesnt make the Black race superior. It just makes them first to civilization. If your threatened by that and thinks it makes Blacks superior you are mistaken.
Click to expand...


I got the picture the picture that you are fucking insane racist a long time ago. Problem is you can't show anything other than this racist Afrocentrist hocus pocus.  

I don't see any evidence of Blacks migrating to India "thousands of years ago", care to show us any evidence for that garbaggio statement?

The *history of India* begins with evidence of human activity of _Anatomically modern humans,_ as long as 75,000 years ago, or with earlier hominids including _Homo erectus_ from about 500,000 years ago.[1]

The Indus Valley Civilization, which spread and flourished in the northwestern part of the Indian subcontinent from c. 3300 to 1300 BCE in present-day Pakistan and northwest India, was the first major civilization in South Asia.[2] A sophisticated and technologically advanced urban culture developed in the Mature Harappan period, from 2600 to 1900 BCE.[3] This civilization collapsed at the start of the second millennium BCE and was later followed by the Iron Age Vedic Civilization, which extended over much of the Indo-Gangetic plain and which witness the rise of major polities known as the Mahajanapadas. In one of these kingdoms, Magadha,Mahavira and Gautama Buddha propagated their _Shramanic_ philosophies during the fifth and sixth century BCE.

Most of the subcontinent was conquered by the Maurya Empire during the 4th and 3rd centuries BCE. From the 3rd century BC onwards Prakrit and Pali literature in the north and the Sangam literature in southern India started to flourish.[4][5] The famous Wootz steel originated in south India in the 3rd century BC and was also exported to foreign countries.[6][7][8] Further, various parts of India were ruled by numerous Middle kingdoms for the next 1,500 years, among which the Gupta Empire stand out. This period, witnessing a Hindu religious and intellectual resurgence, is known as the classical or "Golden Age of India". During this period, aspects of Indian civilization, administration, culture, and religion (Hinduism and Buddhism) spread to much of Asia, while kingdoms in southern India had maritime business links with the Roman Empire from around 77 CE. During this period Indian cultural influence spread over many parts of Southeast Asia which led to the establishment of Indianized kingdoms in Southeast Asia.[9]

7th-11th centuries saw the _Tripartite struggle_ between the Pala Empire, Rashtrakuta Empire, and Gurjara Pratihara Empire centered on Kannauj. Southern India saw the rule of the Chalukya Empire, Chola Empire, Pallava Empire, Pandyan Empire, and Western Chalukya Empire. The Chola dynasty conquered southern India and successfully invaded parts of Southeast Asia and Sri Lanka in the 11th century.[10][11] The early medieval period Indian mathematics influenced the development of mathematics and astronomy in the Arab world and the Hindu numerals were introduced.[12]

Muslim rule started in some parts of north India in the 13th century when the Delhi Sultanate was established in 1206 CE by the central Asian Turks.[13] The Delhi Sultanate ruled the major part of northern India in the early 14th century, but declined in the late 14th century, which saw the emergence of several powerful Hindu states like the Vijayanagara Empire, Gajapati Kingdom, Ahom Kingdom and Mewar dynasty. In the 16th century Mughals came from Central Asia and covered most of India gradually. The Mughal Empire suffered a gradual decline in the early 18th century, which provided opportunities for the Maratha Empire, Sikh Empire andMysore Kingdom to exercise control over large areas in the subcontinent.[14][15]

Beginning in the late 18th century and over the next century, large areas of India were annexed by the British East India Company. Dissatisfaction with Company rule led to the Indian Rebellion of 1857, after which the British provinces of India were directly administered by the British Crown and witnessed a period of both rapid development of infrastructure and economic stagnation. During the first half of the 20th century, a nationwide struggle for independence was launched with the leading party involved being the Indian National Congress which was later joined by other organizations as well.

The subcontinent gained independence from the United Kingdom in 1947, after the British provinces were partitioned into the dominions of India and Pakistan and the princely states all acceded to one of the new states.


----------



## Asclepias

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think it is you who is pissing many people off, and probably many readers have been turned off by this thread a long while back and don't even bother reading it so you really probably have a very, very small audience now to show your Black Supremacy..  Meanwhile, why don't you slither over to the Race forum and tell the readers all about your notions of race.  It really doesn't belong on a Middle East forum.  If you don't like the Race forum, go to the Africa forum and talk about how marvelous these early Blacks were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant help that people get emotional over the facts. As long as I have an audience I will teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By now you probably have five people left and they are probably yawning and letting what you say go in one ear out the other (so to speak).  I gave up on reading your stuff right from the beginning since I am not into anthropology so I, for one, am not being taught anything by you.  I am surprised the monitors haven't closed this thread by now since it has gotten so off track on a Middle East forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number doesnt matter. As long as people as questions or make claims I am responsible for teaching them the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if you want to spend your entire day on forums thinking you are teaching people anything (when they are not even really interested), go for it.  It only shows people how mentally unbalanced you are when it comes to race.  Do you really think you are teaching Roudy or IRosie anything, and they are practically the only ones answering your "so-called" scholarship?  They don't take anything you say as the Gospel truth.  Carry on, carry on.  I can imagine if the program This Is Your Life was still on, you would be sitting there and a bunch of people would be coming out in Blackface saying that all you wanted to do is talk about Blacks.
Click to expand...

I know I am teaching them things. You too. The fact you are conversing with me causes you to internalize this lesson. I dont expect you to get all of it now. However, as the truth is revealed bit by bit you will remember I was the first to expose you to the concept. You be like, "damn that Asclepias guy said this"


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you go on a road trip doesnt mean you change your race. Who told you that you stopped being Black because you went to another part of the world?  I'm Black and I am in the US not Africa.  I did show you that Black africans built and influenced every civilization. You just dont want to hear it which is your right.
> 
> You still havent shown me proof Jesus was white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well according to you there is no white race, there is no other race other than black race.  Since all human beings came from Africa at some point in earth's history, and they went on this "road trip" out of Africa doesn't mean they get to call themselves whites, or semites, or Asian.  Ha ha ha. You are fucking cuckoo certified loony tunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say there was no white race? Do you frequently lie when frustrated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White race was a black mutation, remember.  So all whites are blacks.  Indians are blacks who migrated there millions of years ago as human beings left Africa.  So there are no real races, only one race, that created all these races, the superior black race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago.  I think you are starting to get the picture now that you understand whites are mutated Blacks and really all just one race. That doesnt make the Black race superior. It just makes them first to civilization. If your threatened by that and thinks it makes Blacks superior you are mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got the picture the picture that you are fucking insane racist a long time ago. Problem is you can't show anything other than this racist Afrocentrist hocus pocus.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of Blacks migrating to India "thousands of years ago", care to show us any evidence for that garbaggio statement?
> 
> The *history of India* begins with evidence of human activity of _Anatomically modern humans,_ as long as 75,000 years ago, or with earlier hominids including _Homo erectus_ from about 500,000 years ago.[1]
> 
> The Indus Valley Civilization, which spread and flourished in the northwestern part of the Indian subcontinent from c. 3300 to 1300 BCE in present-day Pakistan and northwest India, was the first major civilization in South Asia.[2] A sophisticated and technologically advanced urban culture developed in the Mature Harappan period, from 2600 to 1900 BCE.[3] This civilization collapsed at the start of the second millennium BCE and was later followed by the Iron Age Vedic Civilization, which extended over much of the Indo-Gangetic plain and which witness the rise of major polities known as the Mahajanapadas. In one of these kingdoms, Magadha,Mahavira and Gautama Buddha propagated their _Shramanic_ philosophies during the fifth and sixth century BCE.
> 
> Most of the subcontinent was conquered by the Maurya Empire during the 4th and 3rd centuries BCE. From the 3rd century BC onwards Prakrit and Pali literature in the north and the Sangam literature in southern India started to flourish.[4][5] The famous Wootz steel originated in south India in the 3rd century BC and was also exported to foreign countries.[6][7][8] Further, various parts of India were ruled by numerous Middle kingdoms for the next 1,500 years, among which the Gupta Empire stand out. This period, witnessing a Hindu religious and intellectual resurgence, is known as the classical or "Golden Age of India". During this period, aspects of Indian civilization, administration, culture, and religion (Hinduism and Buddhism) spread to much of Asia, while kingdoms in southern India had maritime business links with the Roman Empire from around 77 CE. During this period Indian cultural influence spread over many parts of Southeast Asia which led to the establishment of Indianized kingdoms in Southeast Asia.[9]
> 
> 7th-11th centuries saw the _Tripartite struggle_ between the Pala Empire, Rashtrakuta Empire, and Gurjara Pratihara Empire centered on Kannauj. Southern India saw the rule of the Chalukya Empire, Chola Empire, Pallava Empire, Pandyan Empire, and Western Chalukya Empire. The Chola dynasty conquered southern India and successfully invaded parts of Southeast Asia and Sri Lanka in the 11th century.[10][11] The early medieval period Indian mathematics influenced the development of mathematics and astronomy in the Arab world and the Hindu numerals were introduced.[12]
> 
> Muslim rule started in some parts of north India in the 13th century when the Delhi Sultanate was established in 1206 CE by the central Asian Turks.[13] The Delhi Sultanate ruled the major part of northern India in the early 14th century, but declined in the late 14th century, which saw the emergence of several powerful Hindu states like the Vijayanagara Empire, Gajapati Kingdom, Ahom Kingdom and Mewar dynasty. In the 16th century Mughals came from Central Asia and covered most of India gradually. The Mughal Empire suffered a gradual decline in the early 18th century, which provided opportunities for the Maratha Empire, Sikh Empire andMysore Kingdom to exercise control over large areas in the subcontinent.[14][15]
> 
> Beginning in the late 18th century and over the next century, large areas of India were annexed by the British East India Company. Dissatisfaction with Company rule led to the Indian Rebellion of 1857, after which the British provinces of India were directly administered by the British Crown and witnessed a period of both rapid development of infrastructure and economic stagnation. During the first half of the 20th century, a nationwide struggle for independence was launched with the leading party involved being the Indian National Congress which was later joined by other organizations as well.
> 
> The subcontinent gained independence from the United Kingdom in 1947, after the British provinces were partitioned into the dominions of India and Pakistan and the princely states all acceded to one of the new states.
Click to expand...

I showed you via DNA where Africans migrated to India. I even showed you the indigenous people. What white people say went down has been pushed for centuries. We know that stuff is just monkey shine now..


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians stopped being "black" or "african" hundreds of thousands  if not millions of years ago, when ancient humans migrated out of Africa.. So did other great civilizations.  I asked you to show me how black Africans influenced these advanced civilizations.  As usual you keep repeating that ancient man came from Africa.  Meaningless garbage.
> 
> You got nothin'.  Zero.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you go on a road trip doesnt mean you change your race. Who told you that you stopped being Black because you went to another part of the world?  I'm Black and I am in the US not Africa.  I did show you that Black africans built and influenced every civilization. You just dont want to hear it which is your right.
> 
> You still havent shown me proof Jesus was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well according to you there is no white race, there is no other race other than black race.  Since all human beings came from Africa at some point in earth's history, and they went on this "road trip" out of Africa doesn't mean they get to call themselves whites, or semites, or Asian.  Ha ha ha. You are fucking cuckoo certified loony tunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say there was no white race? Do you frequently lie when frustrated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't hate whites, you won't even let your kids learn children's stories written by white people.  That's how mentally sick you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does that mean I hate whites?  I dont let my kids read trash like playboy either does that make me mentally sick as well?  Why would I want them to be influenced by trash history?
Click to expand...


You comparing world renowned authors to playboy, calling them trash?  YOU ARE THE IGNORANT TRASH.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you go on a road trip doesnt mean you change your race. Who told you that you stopped being Black because you went to another part of the world?  I'm Black and I am in the US not Africa.  I did show you that Black africans built and influenced every civilization. You just dont want to hear it which is your right.
> 
> You still havent shown me proof Jesus was white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well according to you there is no white race, there is no other race other than black race.  Since all human beings came from Africa at some point in earth's history, and they went on this "road trip" out of Africa doesn't mean they get to call themselves whites, or semites, or Asian.  Ha ha ha. You are fucking cuckoo certified loony tunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say there was no white race? Do you frequently lie when frustrated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't hate whites, you won't even let your kids learn children's stories written by white people.  That's how mentally sick you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does that mean I hate whites?  I dont let my kids read trash like playboy either does that make me mentally sick as well?  Why would I want them to be influenced by trash history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You comparing world renowned authors to playboy, calling them trash?  YOU ARE THE IGNORANT TRASH.
Click to expand...

They are white authors Odds are they are lying or pushing white supremacy. I consider that trash. Sorry if that makes you emotional but since I am not responsible for raising you I dont really care.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well according to you there is no white race, there is no other race other than black race.  Since all human beings came from Africa at some point in earth's history, and they went on this "road trip" out of Africa doesn't mean they get to call themselves whites, or semites, or Asian.  Ha ha ha. You are fucking cuckoo certified loony tunes.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say there was no white race? Do you frequently lie when frustrated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White race was a black mutation, remember.  So all whites are blacks.  Indians are blacks who migrated there millions of years ago as human beings left Africa.  So there are no real races, only one race, that created all these races, the superior black race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago.  I think you are starting to get the picture now that you understand whites are mutated Blacks and really all just one race. That doesnt make the Black race superior. It just makes them first to civilization. If your threatened by that and thinks it makes Blacks superior you are mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got the picture the picture that you are fucking insane racist a long time ago. Problem is you can't show anything other than this racist Afrocentrist hocus pocus.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of Blacks migrating to India "thousands of years ago", care to show us any evidence for that garbaggio statement?
> 
> The *history of India* begins with evidence of human activity of _Anatomically modern humans,_ as long as 75,000 years ago, or with earlier hominids including _Homo erectus_ from about 500,000 years ago.[1]
> 
> The Indus Valley Civilization, which spread and flourished in the northwestern part of the Indian subcontinent from c. 3300 to 1300 BCE in present-day Pakistan and northwest India, was the first major civilization in South Asia.[2] A sophisticated and technologically advanced urban culture developed in the Mature Harappan period, from 2600 to 1900 BCE.[3] This civilization collapsed at the start of the second millennium BCE and was later followed by the Iron Age Vedic Civilization, which extended over much of the Indo-Gangetic plain and which witness the rise of major polities known as the Mahajanapadas. In one of these kingdoms, Magadha,Mahavira and Gautama Buddha propagated their _Shramanic_ philosophies during the fifth and sixth century BCE.
> 
> Most of the subcontinent was conquered by the Maurya Empire during the 4th and 3rd centuries BCE. From the 3rd century BC onwards Prakrit and Pali literature in the north and the Sangam literature in southern India started to flourish.[4][5] The famous Wootz steel originated in south India in the 3rd century BC and was also exported to foreign countries.[6][7][8] Further, various parts of India were ruled by numerous Middle kingdoms for the next 1,500 years, among which the Gupta Empire stand out. This period, witnessing a Hindu religious and intellectual resurgence, is known as the classical or "Golden Age of India". During this period, aspects of Indian civilization, administration, culture, and religion (Hinduism and Buddhism) spread to much of Asia, while kingdoms in southern India had maritime business links with the Roman Empire from around 77 CE. During this period Indian cultural influence spread over many parts of Southeast Asia which led to the establishment of Indianized kingdoms in Southeast Asia.[9]
> 
> 7th-11th centuries saw the _Tripartite struggle_ between the Pala Empire, Rashtrakuta Empire, and Gurjara Pratihara Empire centered on Kannauj. Southern India saw the rule of the Chalukya Empire, Chola Empire, Pallava Empire, Pandyan Empire, and Western Chalukya Empire. The Chola dynasty conquered southern India and successfully invaded parts of Southeast Asia and Sri Lanka in the 11th century.[10][11] The early medieval period Indian mathematics influenced the development of mathematics and astronomy in the Arab world and the Hindu numerals were introduced.[12]
> 
> Muslim rule started in some parts of north India in the 13th century when the Delhi Sultanate was established in 1206 CE by the central Asian Turks.[13] The Delhi Sultanate ruled the major part of northern India in the early 14th century, but declined in the late 14th century, which saw the emergence of several powerful Hindu states like the Vijayanagara Empire, Gajapati Kingdom, Ahom Kingdom and Mewar dynasty. In the 16th century Mughals came from Central Asia and covered most of India gradually. The Mughal Empire suffered a gradual decline in the early 18th century, which provided opportunities for the Maratha Empire, Sikh Empire andMysore Kingdom to exercise control over large areas in the subcontinent.[14][15]
> 
> Beginning in the late 18th century and over the next century, large areas of India were annexed by the British East India Company. Dissatisfaction with Company rule led to the Indian Rebellion of 1857, after which the British provinces of India were directly administered by the British Crown and witnessed a period of both rapid development of infrastructure and economic stagnation. During the first half of the 20th century, a nationwide struggle for independence was launched with the leading party involved being the Indian National Congress which was later joined by other organizations as well.
> 
> The subcontinent gained independence from the United Kingdom in 1947, after the British provinces were partitioned into the dominions of India and Pakistan and the princely states all acceded to one of the new states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I showed you via DNA where Africans migrated to India. I even showed you the indigenous people. What white people say went down has been pushed for centuries. We know that stuff is just monkey shine now..
Click to expand...


That don't cut it.  Show us your black racist proof that blacks from Africa migrated to India "thousands of years ago" and show us how this recent migration influenced Indian civilization.  You keep making all these asinine claims, when challenged your response is "well at some point in time human beings came from Africa".  You do realize how insane you sound?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well according to you there is no white race, there is no other race other than black race.  Since all human beings came from Africa at some point in earth's history, and they went on this "road trip" out of Africa doesn't mean they get to call themselves whites, or semites, or Asian.  Ha ha ha. You are fucking cuckoo certified loony tunes.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say there was no white race? Do you frequently lie when frustrated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't hate whites, you won't even let your kids learn children's stories written by white people.  That's how mentally sick you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does that mean I hate whites?  I dont let my kids read trash like playboy either does that make me mentally sick as well?  Why would I want them to be influenced by trash history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You comparing world renowned authors to playboy, calling them trash?  YOU ARE THE IGNORANT TRASH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are white authors Odds are they are lying or pushing white supremacy. I consider that trash. Sorry if that makes you emotional but since I am not responsible for raising you I dont really care.
Click to expand...


They aren't pushing white supremacy, they are trying to teach children morals and ethics, you lunatic.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say there was no white race? Do you frequently lie when frustrated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White race was a black mutation, remember.  So all whites are blacks.  Indians are blacks who migrated there millions of years ago as human beings left Africa.  So there are no real races, only one race, that created all these races, the superior black race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago.  I think you are starting to get the picture now that you understand whites are mutated Blacks and really all just one race. That doesnt make the Black race superior. It just makes them first to civilization. If your threatened by that and thinks it makes Blacks superior you are mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got the picture the picture that you are fucking insane racist a long time ago. Problem is you can't show anything other than this racist Afrocentrist hocus pocus.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of Blacks migrating to India "thousands of years ago", care to show us any evidence for that garbaggio statement?
> 
> The *history of India* begins with evidence of human activity of _Anatomically modern humans,_ as long as 75,000 years ago, or with earlier hominids including _Homo erectus_ from about 500,000 years ago.[1]
> 
> The Indus Valley Civilization, which spread and flourished in the northwestern part of the Indian subcontinent from c. 3300 to 1300 BCE in present-day Pakistan and northwest India, was the first major civilization in South Asia.[2] A sophisticated and technologically advanced urban culture developed in the Mature Harappan period, from 2600 to 1900 BCE.[3] This civilization collapsed at the start of the second millennium BCE and was later followed by the Iron Age Vedic Civilization, which extended over much of the Indo-Gangetic plain and which witness the rise of major polities known as the Mahajanapadas. In one of these kingdoms, Magadha,Mahavira and Gautama Buddha propagated their _Shramanic_ philosophies during the fifth and sixth century BCE.
> 
> Most of the subcontinent was conquered by the Maurya Empire during the 4th and 3rd centuries BCE. From the 3rd century BC onwards Prakrit and Pali literature in the north and the Sangam literature in southern India started to flourish.[4][5] The famous Wootz steel originated in south India in the 3rd century BC and was also exported to foreign countries.[6][7][8] Further, various parts of India were ruled by numerous Middle kingdoms for the next 1,500 years, among which the Gupta Empire stand out. This period, witnessing a Hindu religious and intellectual resurgence, is known as the classical or "Golden Age of India". During this period, aspects of Indian civilization, administration, culture, and religion (Hinduism and Buddhism) spread to much of Asia, while kingdoms in southern India had maritime business links with the Roman Empire from around 77 CE. During this period Indian cultural influence spread over many parts of Southeast Asia which led to the establishment of Indianized kingdoms in Southeast Asia.[9]
> 
> 7th-11th centuries saw the _Tripartite struggle_ between the Pala Empire, Rashtrakuta Empire, and Gurjara Pratihara Empire centered on Kannauj. Southern India saw the rule of the Chalukya Empire, Chola Empire, Pallava Empire, Pandyan Empire, and Western Chalukya Empire. The Chola dynasty conquered southern India and successfully invaded parts of Southeast Asia and Sri Lanka in the 11th century.[10][11] The early medieval period Indian mathematics influenced the development of mathematics and astronomy in the Arab world and the Hindu numerals were introduced.[12]
> 
> Muslim rule started in some parts of north India in the 13th century when the Delhi Sultanate was established in 1206 CE by the central Asian Turks.[13] The Delhi Sultanate ruled the major part of northern India in the early 14th century, but declined in the late 14th century, which saw the emergence of several powerful Hindu states like the Vijayanagara Empire, Gajapati Kingdom, Ahom Kingdom and Mewar dynasty. In the 16th century Mughals came from Central Asia and covered most of India gradually. The Mughal Empire suffered a gradual decline in the early 18th century, which provided opportunities for the Maratha Empire, Sikh Empire andMysore Kingdom to exercise control over large areas in the subcontinent.[14][15]
> 
> Beginning in the late 18th century and over the next century, large areas of India were annexed by the British East India Company. Dissatisfaction with Company rule led to the Indian Rebellion of 1857, after which the British provinces of India were directly administered by the British Crown and witnessed a period of both rapid development of infrastructure and economic stagnation. During the first half of the 20th century, a nationwide struggle for independence was launched with the leading party involved being the Indian National Congress which was later joined by other organizations as well.
> 
> The subcontinent gained independence from the United Kingdom in 1947, after the British provinces were partitioned into the dominions of India and Pakistan and the princely states all acceded to one of the new states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I showed you via DNA where Africans migrated to India. I even showed you the indigenous people. What white people say went down has been pushed for centuries. We know that stuff is just monkey shine now..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That don't cut it.  Show us your black racist proof that blacks from Africa migrated to India "thousands of years ago" and show us how this recent migration influenced Indian civilization.  You keep making all these asinine claims, when challenged your response is "well at some point in time human beings came from Africa".  You do realize how insane you sound?
Click to expand...

Yes it does cut it. Your inability to understand the implications of this is your problem. I know this stuff stresses you out being white. It was overwhelming for me and I am Black.  I actually thought some of these people had lost their minds. However, more and more science is backing up every single thing that I have heard except that white people were created in a test tube by some evil African scientist.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> DNA doesn't tell us who built civilizations, moron. People do. Indians built Indian civilization, not black Africans.  Unless you show me how blacks from Africa contributed to a certain civilization, you got nothing.  All these different races aren't "black" just because at some point human beings came from Africa.  You are dumber than a door knob.
> 
> 
> 
> DNA tells you who was there. Since the ancient east Indians worshipped Black gods and share many cultural habits and linquistics with Black Africans we know who built the civilization. If the builders were whites everyone would be hearing about it. Thats how we know they are Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you can't show us how blacks influenced Indian civilization, other than at some point in earth's ancient history, the early humans migrated out of Africa.  Can you show us a black civilization that at the same time ancient Indian civilization existed, influenced it's mathematical, artistic and astronomical achievements? No, they already had black DNA from a million years ago, right?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesnt make any sense. The Indian civilization was Black. You need to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you it is.  But not according to the Indians themselves.  There isn't a shred of evidence that blacks influenced India for the last half a million years.  You got nothing other than man migrated out of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually India traded alot with Africa before white people got out of the caves of europe.  I wouldnt expect you to know that however. Indians also admit the African connection. At least the intelligent ones that read books.
Click to expand...


Still can't show me this massive black migration a few thousands of years ago from Africa?  I thought so.  You're fulla shit as usual.  Another epic fail.  I will wait here until you show us when all these blacks migrated out of Africa and turned India into a great civilization.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say there was no white race? Do you frequently lie when frustrated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't hate whites, you won't even let your kids learn children's stories written by white people.  That's how mentally sick you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does that mean I hate whites?  I dont let my kids read trash like playboy either does that make me mentally sick as well?  Why would I want them to be influenced by trash history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You comparing world renowned authors to playboy, calling them trash?  YOU ARE THE IGNORANT TRASH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are white authors Odds are they are lying or pushing white supremacy. I consider that trash. Sorry if that makes you emotional but since I am not responsible for raising you I dont really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't pushing white supremacy, they are trying to teach children morals and ethics, you lunatic.
Click to expand...

I find that most of the time they are subtly pushing white supremacy either on purpose or just because they are ignorant and dont know any better. They write from a white perspective. I have plenty of Black authors that teach the same lessons learned thousands of years before whites left the caves of europe to become civilized.. Why would I need even 1 white author?


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> DNA tells you who was there. Since the ancient east Indians worshipped Black gods and share many cultural habits and linquistics with Black Africans we know who built the civilization. If the builders were whites everyone would be hearing about it. Thats how we know they are Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you can't show us how blacks influenced Indian civilization, other than at some point in earth's ancient history, the early humans migrated out of Africa.  Can you show us a black civilization that at the same time ancient Indian civilization existed, influenced it's mathematical, artistic and astronomical achievements? No, they already had black DNA from a million years ago, right?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesnt make any sense. The Indian civilization was Black. You need to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you it is.  But not according to the Indians themselves.  There isn't a shred of evidence that blacks influenced India for the last half a million years.  You got nothing other than man migrated out of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually India traded alot with Africa before white people got out of the caves of europe.  I wouldnt expect you to know that however. Indians also admit the African connection. At least the intelligent ones that read books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't show me this massive black migration a few thousands of years ago from Africa?  I thought so.  You're fulla shit as usual.  Another epic fail.  I will wait here until you show us when all these blacks migrated out of Africa and turned India into a great civilization.
Click to expand...

I already did. Your failure to understand science is an issue you are going to have to learn to over come.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> White race was a black mutation, remember.  So all whites are blacks.  Indians are blacks who migrated there millions of years ago as human beings left Africa.  So there are no real races, only one race, that created all these races, the superior black race.
> 
> 
> 
> Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago.  I think you are starting to get the picture now that you understand whites are mutated Blacks and really all just one race. That doesnt make the Black race superior. It just makes them first to civilization. If your threatened by that and thinks it makes Blacks superior you are mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got the picture the picture that you are fucking insane racist a long time ago. Problem is you can't show anything other than this racist Afrocentrist hocus pocus.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of Blacks migrating to India "thousands of years ago", care to show us any evidence for that garbaggio statement?
> 
> The *history of India* begins with evidence of human activity of _Anatomically modern humans,_ as long as 75,000 years ago, or with earlier hominids including _Homo erectus_ from about 500,000 years ago.[1]
> 
> The Indus Valley Civilization, which spread and flourished in the northwestern part of the Indian subcontinent from c. 3300 to 1300 BCE in present-day Pakistan and northwest India, was the first major civilization in South Asia.[2] A sophisticated and technologically advanced urban culture developed in the Mature Harappan period, from 2600 to 1900 BCE.[3] This civilization collapsed at the start of the second millennium BCE and was later followed by the Iron Age Vedic Civilization, which extended over much of the Indo-Gangetic plain and which witness the rise of major polities known as the Mahajanapadas. In one of these kingdoms, Magadha,Mahavira and Gautama Buddha propagated their _Shramanic_ philosophies during the fifth and sixth century BCE.
> 
> Most of the subcontinent was conquered by the Maurya Empire during the 4th and 3rd centuries BCE. From the 3rd century BC onwards Prakrit and Pali literature in the north and the Sangam literature in southern India started to flourish.[4][5] The famous Wootz steel originated in south India in the 3rd century BC and was also exported to foreign countries.[6][7][8] Further, various parts of India were ruled by numerous Middle kingdoms for the next 1,500 years, among which the Gupta Empire stand out. This period, witnessing a Hindu religious and intellectual resurgence, is known as the classical or "Golden Age of India". During this period, aspects of Indian civilization, administration, culture, and religion (Hinduism and Buddhism) spread to much of Asia, while kingdoms in southern India had maritime business links with the Roman Empire from around 77 CE. During this period Indian cultural influence spread over many parts of Southeast Asia which led to the establishment of Indianized kingdoms in Southeast Asia.[9]
> 
> 7th-11th centuries saw the _Tripartite struggle_ between the Pala Empire, Rashtrakuta Empire, and Gurjara Pratihara Empire centered on Kannauj. Southern India saw the rule of the Chalukya Empire, Chola Empire, Pallava Empire, Pandyan Empire, and Western Chalukya Empire. The Chola dynasty conquered southern India and successfully invaded parts of Southeast Asia and Sri Lanka in the 11th century.[10][11] The early medieval period Indian mathematics influenced the development of mathematics and astronomy in the Arab world and the Hindu numerals were introduced.[12]
> 
> Muslim rule started in some parts of north India in the 13th century when the Delhi Sultanate was established in 1206 CE by the central Asian Turks.[13] The Delhi Sultanate ruled the major part of northern India in the early 14th century, but declined in the late 14th century, which saw the emergence of several powerful Hindu states like the Vijayanagara Empire, Gajapati Kingdom, Ahom Kingdom and Mewar dynasty. In the 16th century Mughals came from Central Asia and covered most of India gradually. The Mughal Empire suffered a gradual decline in the early 18th century, which provided opportunities for the Maratha Empire, Sikh Empire andMysore Kingdom to exercise control over large areas in the subcontinent.[14][15]
> 
> Beginning in the late 18th century and over the next century, large areas of India were annexed by the British East India Company. Dissatisfaction with Company rule led to the Indian Rebellion of 1857, after which the British provinces of India were directly administered by the British Crown and witnessed a period of both rapid development of infrastructure and economic stagnation. During the first half of the 20th century, a nationwide struggle for independence was launched with the leading party involved being the Indian National Congress which was later joined by other organizations as well.
> 
> The subcontinent gained independence from the United Kingdom in 1947, after the British provinces were partitioned into the dominions of India and Pakistan and the princely states all acceded to one of the new states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I showed you via DNA where Africans migrated to India. I even showed you the indigenous people. What white people say went down has been pushed for centuries. We know that stuff is just monkey shine now..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That don't cut it.  Show us your black racist proof that blacks from Africa migrated to India "thousands of years ago" and show us how this recent migration influenced Indian civilization.  You keep making all these asinine claims, when challenged your response is "well at some point in time human beings came from Africa".  You do realize how insane you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does cut it. Your inability to understand the implications of this is your problem. I know this stuff stresses you out being white. It was overwhelming for me and I am Black.  I actually thought some of these people had lost their minds. However, more and more science is backing up every single thing that I have heard except that white people were created in a test tube by some evil African scientist.
Click to expand...


Well you are insane and very insecure about your race, so it would make sense for you to believe all this garbage.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago.  I think you are starting to get the picture now that you understand whites are mutated Blacks and really all just one race. That doesnt make the Black race superior. It just makes them first to civilization. If your threatened by that and thinks it makes Blacks superior you are mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the picture the picture that you are fucking insane racist a long time ago. Problem is you can't show anything other than this racist Afrocentrist hocus pocus.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of Blacks migrating to India "thousands of years ago", care to show us any evidence for that garbaggio statement?
> 
> The *history of India* begins with evidence of human activity of _Anatomically modern humans,_ as long as 75,000 years ago, or with earlier hominids including _Homo erectus_ from about 500,000 years ago.[1]
> 
> The Indus Valley Civilization, which spread and flourished in the northwestern part of the Indian subcontinent from c. 3300 to 1300 BCE in present-day Pakistan and northwest India, was the first major civilization in South Asia.[2] A sophisticated and technologically advanced urban culture developed in the Mature Harappan period, from 2600 to 1900 BCE.[3] This civilization collapsed at the start of the second millennium BCE and was later followed by the Iron Age Vedic Civilization, which extended over much of the Indo-Gangetic plain and which witness the rise of major polities known as the Mahajanapadas. In one of these kingdoms, Magadha,Mahavira and Gautama Buddha propagated their _Shramanic_ philosophies during the fifth and sixth century BCE.
> 
> Most of the subcontinent was conquered by the Maurya Empire during the 4th and 3rd centuries BCE. From the 3rd century BC onwards Prakrit and Pali literature in the north and the Sangam literature in southern India started to flourish.[4][5] The famous Wootz steel originated in south India in the 3rd century BC and was also exported to foreign countries.[6][7][8] Further, various parts of India were ruled by numerous Middle kingdoms for the next 1,500 years, among which the Gupta Empire stand out. This period, witnessing a Hindu religious and intellectual resurgence, is known as the classical or "Golden Age of India". During this period, aspects of Indian civilization, administration, culture, and religion (Hinduism and Buddhism) spread to much of Asia, while kingdoms in southern India had maritime business links with the Roman Empire from around 77 CE. During this period Indian cultural influence spread over many parts of Southeast Asia which led to the establishment of Indianized kingdoms in Southeast Asia.[9]
> 
> 7th-11th centuries saw the _Tripartite struggle_ between the Pala Empire, Rashtrakuta Empire, and Gurjara Pratihara Empire centered on Kannauj. Southern India saw the rule of the Chalukya Empire, Chola Empire, Pallava Empire, Pandyan Empire, and Western Chalukya Empire. The Chola dynasty conquered southern India and successfully invaded parts of Southeast Asia and Sri Lanka in the 11th century.[10][11] The early medieval period Indian mathematics influenced the development of mathematics and astronomy in the Arab world and the Hindu numerals were introduced.[12]
> 
> Muslim rule started in some parts of north India in the 13th century when the Delhi Sultanate was established in 1206 CE by the central Asian Turks.[13] The Delhi Sultanate ruled the major part of northern India in the early 14th century, but declined in the late 14th century, which saw the emergence of several powerful Hindu states like the Vijayanagara Empire, Gajapati Kingdom, Ahom Kingdom and Mewar dynasty. In the 16th century Mughals came from Central Asia and covered most of India gradually. The Mughal Empire suffered a gradual decline in the early 18th century, which provided opportunities for the Maratha Empire, Sikh Empire andMysore Kingdom to exercise control over large areas in the subcontinent.[14][15]
> 
> Beginning in the late 18th century and over the next century, large areas of India were annexed by the British East India Company. Dissatisfaction with Company rule led to the Indian Rebellion of 1857, after which the British provinces of India were directly administered by the British Crown and witnessed a period of both rapid development of infrastructure and economic stagnation. During the first half of the 20th century, a nationwide struggle for independence was launched with the leading party involved being the Indian National Congress which was later joined by other organizations as well.
> 
> The subcontinent gained independence from the United Kingdom in 1947, after the British provinces were partitioned into the dominions of India and Pakistan and the princely states all acceded to one of the new states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I showed you via DNA where Africans migrated to India. I even showed you the indigenous people. What white people say went down has been pushed for centuries. We know that stuff is just monkey shine now..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That don't cut it.  Show us your black racist proof that blacks from Africa migrated to India "thousands of years ago" and show us how this recent migration influenced Indian civilization.  You keep making all these asinine claims, when challenged your response is "well at some point in time human beings came from Africa".  You do realize how insane you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does cut it. Your inability to understand the implications of this is your problem. I know this stuff stresses you out being white. It was overwhelming for me and I am Black.  I actually thought some of these people had lost their minds. However, more and more science is backing up every single thing that I have heard except that white people were created in a test tube by some evil African scientist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you are insane and very insecure about your race, so it would make sense for you to believe all this garbage.
Click to expand...

I'm very sane and have no reason to be insecure about my race. I believe facts not garbage.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't hate whites, you won't even let your kids learn children's stories written by white people.  That's how mentally sick you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does that mean I hate whites?  I dont let my kids read trash like playboy either does that make me mentally sick as well?  Why would I want them to be influenced by trash history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You comparing world renowned authors to playboy, calling them trash?  YOU ARE THE IGNORANT TRASH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are white authors Odds are they are lying or pushing white supremacy. I consider that trash. Sorry if that makes you emotional but since I am not responsible for raising you I dont really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't pushing white supremacy, they are trying to teach children morals and ethics, you lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that most of the time they are subtly pushing white supremacy either on purpose or just because they are ignorant and dont know any better. They write from a white perspective. I have plenty of Black authors that teach the same lessons learned thousands of years before whites left the caves of europe to become civilized.. Why would I need even 1 white author?
Click to expand...


They write from a white perspective because they where whites.  But the lessons the morals and ethics the stories teach is what's important.  However, to a nutjob like you, "it's subtle racism".


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does that mean I hate whites?  I dont let my kids read trash like playboy either does that make me mentally sick as well?  Why would I want them to be influenced by trash history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You comparing world renowned authors to playboy, calling them trash?  YOU ARE THE IGNORANT TRASH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are white authors Odds are they are lying or pushing white supremacy. I consider that trash. Sorry if that makes you emotional but since I am not responsible for raising you I dont really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't pushing white supremacy, they are trying to teach children morals and ethics, you lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that most of the time they are subtly pushing white supremacy either on purpose or just because they are ignorant and dont know any better. They write from a white perspective. I have plenty of Black authors that teach the same lessons learned thousands of years before whites left the caves of europe to become civilized.. Why would I need even 1 white author?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They write from a white perspective because they where whites.  But the lessons the morals and ethics the stories teach is what's important.  However, to a nutjob like you, "it's subtle racism".
Click to expand...

You didnt answer my question. Why would I, a Black man, want my kids instructed by a white man when I have Black men that teach the same lesson and with a deeper understanding?  Why does that enrage you so much?


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the picture the picture that you are fucking insane racist a long time ago. Problem is you can't show anything other than this racist Afrocentrist hocus pocus.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of Blacks migrating to India "thousands of years ago", care to show us any evidence for that garbaggio statement?
> 
> The *history of India* begins with evidence of human activity of _Anatomically modern humans,_ as long as 75,000 years ago, or with earlier hominids including _Homo erectus_ from about 500,000 years ago.[1]
> 
> The Indus Valley Civilization, which spread and flourished in the northwestern part of the Indian subcontinent from c. 3300 to 1300 BCE in present-day Pakistan and northwest India, was the first major civilization in South Asia.[2] A sophisticated and technologically advanced urban culture developed in the Mature Harappan period, from 2600 to 1900 BCE.[3] This civilization collapsed at the start of the second millennium BCE and was later followed by the Iron Age Vedic Civilization, which extended over much of the Indo-Gangetic plain and which witness the rise of major polities known as the Mahajanapadas. In one of these kingdoms, Magadha,Mahavira and Gautama Buddha propagated their _Shramanic_ philosophies during the fifth and sixth century BCE.
> 
> Most of the subcontinent was conquered by the Maurya Empire during the 4th and 3rd centuries BCE. From the 3rd century BC onwards Prakrit and Pali literature in the north and the Sangam literature in southern India started to flourish.[4][5] The famous Wootz steel originated in south India in the 3rd century BC and was also exported to foreign countries.[6][7][8] Further, various parts of India were ruled by numerous Middle kingdoms for the next 1,500 years, among which the Gupta Empire stand out. This period, witnessing a Hindu religious and intellectual resurgence, is known as the classical or "Golden Age of India". During this period, aspects of Indian civilization, administration, culture, and religion (Hinduism and Buddhism) spread to much of Asia, while kingdoms in southern India had maritime business links with the Roman Empire from around 77 CE. During this period Indian cultural influence spread over many parts of Southeast Asia which led to the establishment of Indianized kingdoms in Southeast Asia.[9]
> 
> 7th-11th centuries saw the _Tripartite struggle_ between the Pala Empire, Rashtrakuta Empire, and Gurjara Pratihara Empire centered on Kannauj. Southern India saw the rule of the Chalukya Empire, Chola Empire, Pallava Empire, Pandyan Empire, and Western Chalukya Empire. The Chola dynasty conquered southern India and successfully invaded parts of Southeast Asia and Sri Lanka in the 11th century.[10][11] The early medieval period Indian mathematics influenced the development of mathematics and astronomy in the Arab world and the Hindu numerals were introduced.[12]
> 
> Muslim rule started in some parts of north India in the 13th century when the Delhi Sultanate was established in 1206 CE by the central Asian Turks.[13] The Delhi Sultanate ruled the major part of northern India in the early 14th century, but declined in the late 14th century, which saw the emergence of several powerful Hindu states like the Vijayanagara Empire, Gajapati Kingdom, Ahom Kingdom and Mewar dynasty. In the 16th century Mughals came from Central Asia and covered most of India gradually. The Mughal Empire suffered a gradual decline in the early 18th century, which provided opportunities for the Maratha Empire, Sikh Empire andMysore Kingdom to exercise control over large areas in the subcontinent.[14][15]
> 
> Beginning in the late 18th century and over the next century, large areas of India were annexed by the British East India Company. Dissatisfaction with Company rule led to the Indian Rebellion of 1857, after which the British provinces of India were directly administered by the British Crown and witnessed a period of both rapid development of infrastructure and economic stagnation. During the first half of the 20th century, a nationwide struggle for independence was launched with the leading party involved being the Indian National Congress which was later joined by other organizations as well.
> 
> The subcontinent gained independence from the United Kingdom in 1947, after the British provinces were partitioned into the dominions of India and Pakistan and the princely states all acceded to one of the new states.
> 
> 
> 
> I showed you via DNA where Africans migrated to India. I even showed you the indigenous people. What white people say went down has been pushed for centuries. We know that stuff is just monkey shine now..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That don't cut it.  Show us your black racist proof that blacks from Africa migrated to India "thousands of years ago" and show us how this recent migration influenced Indian civilization.  You keep making all these asinine claims, when challenged your response is "well at some point in time human beings came from Africa".  You do realize how insane you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does cut it. Your inability to understand the implications of this is your problem. I know this stuff stresses you out being white. It was overwhelming for me and I am Black.  I actually thought some of these people had lost their minds. However, more and more science is backing up every single thing that I have heard except that white people were created in a test tube by some evil African scientist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you are insane and very insecure about your race, so it would make sense for you to believe all this garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very sane and have no reason to be insecure about my race. I believe facts not garbage.
Click to expand...


Yes, you are insecure about being black if not ashamed, and you lead a miserable life.  So you make up all this delusional insane garbage to make yourself feel good, and blame everything on whites.  And you're not very educated.

 In a way it's understandable.  Just like an ignorant southern redneck turns into a KKK neo Nazi racist thinking everything began and ended with whites, and whites are the greatest thing since Swiss cheese.  You are just the flip side of that same coin.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I showed you via DNA where Africans migrated to India. I even showed you the indigenous people. What white people say went down has been pushed for centuries. We know that stuff is just monkey shine now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That don't cut it.  Show us your black racist proof that blacks from Africa migrated to India "thousands of years ago" and show us how this recent migration influenced Indian civilization.  You keep making all these asinine claims, when challenged your response is "well at some point in time human beings came from Africa".  You do realize how insane you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does cut it. Your inability to understand the implications of this is your problem. I know this stuff stresses you out being white. It was overwhelming for me and I am Black.  I actually thought some of these people had lost their minds. However, more and more science is backing up every single thing that I have heard except that white people were created in a test tube by some evil African scientist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you are insane and very insecure about your race, so it would make sense for you to believe all this garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very sane and have no reason to be insecure about my race. I believe facts not garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are insecure about being black if not ashamed, and you lead a miserable life.  So you make up all this delusional insane garbage to make yourself feel good, and blame everything on whites.  And you're not very educated.
> 
> In a way it's understandable.  Just like an ignorant southern redneck turns into a KKK neo Nazi racist thinking everything began and ended with whites, and whites are the greatest thing since Swiss cheese.  You are just the flip side of that same coin.
Click to expand...

Despite your conviction you are incorrect. I am very sane. I have almost zero insecurity. I live a great life. My head is free of all the white garbage pushed into it from years of brainwashing via the public school system and the media.  I dont consider myself educated yet. I am still learning things that only teach me there is much more to know thats out there.  I have no ego about that. Hopefully that makes you feel a bit vindicated.in your assessment of me.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You comparing world renowned authors to playboy, calling them trash?  YOU ARE THE IGNORANT TRASH.
> 
> 
> 
> They are white authors Odds are they are lying or pushing white supremacy. I consider that trash. Sorry if that makes you emotional but since I am not responsible for raising you I dont really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't pushing white supremacy, they are trying to teach children morals and ethics, you lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that most of the time they are subtly pushing white supremacy either on purpose or just because they are ignorant and dont know any better. They write from a white perspective. I have plenty of Black authors that teach the same lessons learned thousands of years before whites left the caves of europe to become civilized.. Why would I need even 1 white author?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They write from a white perspective because they where whites.  But the lessons the morals and ethics the stories teach is what's important.  However, to a nutjob like you, "it's subtle racism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt answer my question. Why would I, a Black man, want my kids instructed by a white man when I have Black men that teach the same lesson and with a deeper understanding?  Why does that enrage you so much?
Click to expand...


Because the education system in this country uses those stories as a teaching tool for kids.  These same stories are more or less taught in all decent schools in the world, with a touch of their own ethnic stories.  

I am not enraged.  I feel sorry for your kids.  You do realize that you are only creating more hatred and racism towards blacks by your behavior.  I have many black friends, including a few on this board, who would be laughing at your stupid uneducated ignorant ass.  

Still haven't found that evidence of blacks migrating to India a few thousand years ago?  Hurry up, I'm holding my breath.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you can't show us how blacks influenced Indian civilization, other than at some point in earth's ancient history, the early humans migrated out of Africa.  Can you show us a black civilization that at the same time ancient Indian civilization existed, influenced it's mathematical, artistic and astronomical achievements? No, they already had black DNA from a million years ago, right?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesnt make any sense. The Indian civilization was Black. You need to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you it is.  But not according to the Indians themselves.  There isn't a shred of evidence that blacks influenced India for the last half a million years.  You got nothing other than man migrated out of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually India traded alot with Africa before white people got out of the caves of europe.  I wouldnt expect you to know that however. Indians also admit the African connection. At least the intelligent ones that read books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't show me this massive black migration a few thousands of years ago from Africa?  I thought so.  You're fulla shit as usual.  Another epic fail.  I will wait here until you show us when all these blacks migrated out of Africa and turned India into a great civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Your failure to understand science is an issue you are going to have to learn to over come.
Click to expand...


Where did you show me blacks migrating out of Africa into India thousands of years ago?  You are a fraudster.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are white authors Odds are they are lying or pushing white supremacy. I consider that trash. Sorry if that makes you emotional but since I am not responsible for raising you I dont really care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't pushing white supremacy, they are trying to teach children morals and ethics, you lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that most of the time they are subtly pushing white supremacy either on purpose or just because they are ignorant and dont know any better. They write from a white perspective. I have plenty of Black authors that teach the same lessons learned thousands of years before whites left the caves of europe to become civilized.. Why would I need even 1 white author?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They write from a white perspective because they where whites.  But the lessons the morals and ethics the stories teach is what's important.  However, to a nutjob like you, "it's subtle racism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt answer my question. Why would I, a Black man, want my kids instructed by a white man when I have Black men that teach the same lesson and with a deeper understanding?  Why does that enrage you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the education system in this country uses those stories as a teaching tool for kids.  These same stories are more or less taught in all decent schools in the world, with a touch of their own ethnic stories.
> 
> I am not enraged.  I feel sorry for your kids.  You do realize that you are only creating more hatred and racism towards blacks by your behavior.  I have many black friends, including a few on this board, who would be laughing at your stupid uneducated ignorant ass.
> 
> Still haven't found that evidence of blacks migrating to India a few thousand years ago?  Hurry up, I'm holding my breath.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

Just because the educational system uses them is not an excuse. That same system teaches lies and disseminates bad information. No the same stories are not taught everywhere in the world. I know for a fact in Africa they are not taught that shit.

You are definitely offended and feeling emotional. I can feel your rage at my contempt of your white authors.  I feel great for my kids. They are infused with a mindset that has a Black perspective instead of the bull shit white one crammed down everyone elses throats. I think I told you before what people laugh at on the internet doesnt concern me. If I were you I would stop validating myself through what others think. It just makes you a follower and not a leader.

I already posted the evidence. All you need to do is take it from there if you need more specifics. I wont be holding my breath because willful ignorance appears to be your calling card.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That don't cut it.  Show us your black racist proof that blacks from Africa migrated to India "thousands of years ago" and show us how this recent migration influenced Indian civilization.  You keep making all these asinine claims, when challenged your response is "well at some point in time human beings came from Africa".  You do realize how insane you sound?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does cut it. Your inability to understand the implications of this is your problem. I know this stuff stresses you out being white. It was overwhelming for me and I am Black.  I actually thought some of these people had lost their minds. However, more and more science is backing up every single thing that I have heard except that white people were created in a test tube by some evil African scientist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you are insane and very insecure about your race, so it would make sense for you to believe all this garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very sane and have no reason to be insecure about my race. I believe facts not garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are insecure about being black if not ashamed, and you lead a miserable life.  So you make up all this delusional insane garbage to make yourself feel good, and blame everything on whites.  And you're not very educated.
> 
> In a way it's understandable.  Just like an ignorant southern redneck turns into a KKK neo Nazi racist thinking everything began and ended with whites, and whites are the greatest thing since Swiss cheese.  You are just the flip side of that same coin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your conviction you are incorrect. I am very sane. I have almost zero insecurity. I live a great life. My head is free of all the white garbage pushed into it from years of brainwashing via the public school system and the media.  I dont consider myself educated yet. I am still learning things that only teach me there is much more to know thats out there.  I have no ego about that. Hopefully that makes you feel a bit vindicated.in your assessment of me.
Click to expand...


That statement also shows how insane you are. What does it mean "free of white garbage"?  Why should people be limited to any race when teaching, especially when you are living in a white majority country?  There are things both kids and adults can learn from ALL races and authors, that are irreplaceable. 

You are insane, prejudiced, and closed minded.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesnt make any sense. The Indian civilization was Black. You need to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to you it is.  But not according to the Indians themselves.  There isn't a shred of evidence that blacks influenced India for the last half a million years.  You got nothing other than man migrated out of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually India traded alot with Africa before white people got out of the caves of europe.  I wouldnt expect you to know that however. Indians also admit the African connection. At least the intelligent ones that read books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't show me this massive black migration a few thousands of years ago from Africa?  I thought so.  You're fulla shit as usual.  Another epic fail.  I will wait here until you show us when all these blacks migrated out of Africa and turned India into a great civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Your failure to understand science is an issue you are going to have to learn to over come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you show me blacks migrating out of Africa into India thousands of years ago?  You are a fraudster.
Click to expand...

Go read the thread. Your lack of effort is not my fault.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does cut it. Your inability to understand the implications of this is your problem. I know this stuff stresses you out being white. It was overwhelming for me and I am Black.  I actually thought some of these people had lost their minds. However, more and more science is backing up every single thing that I have heard except that white people were created in a test tube by some evil African scientist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are insane and very insecure about your race, so it would make sense for you to believe all this garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very sane and have no reason to be insecure about my race. I believe facts not garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are insecure about being black if not ashamed, and you lead a miserable life.  So you make up all this delusional insane garbage to make yourself feel good, and blame everything on whites.  And you're not very educated.
> 
> In a way it's understandable.  Just like an ignorant southern redneck turns into a KKK neo Nazi racist thinking everything began and ended with whites, and whites are the greatest thing since Swiss cheese.  You are just the flip side of that same coin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your conviction you are incorrect. I am very sane. I have almost zero insecurity. I live a great life. My head is free of all the white garbage pushed into it from years of brainwashing via the public school system and the media.  I dont consider myself educated yet. I am still learning things that only teach me there is much more to know thats out there.  I have no ego about that. Hopefully that makes you feel a bit vindicated.in your assessment of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That statement also shows how insane you are. What does it mean "free of white garbage"?  Why should people be limited to any race when teaching, especially when you are living in a white majority country?  There are things both kids and adults can learn from ALL races and authors, that are irreplaceable.
> 
> You are insane, prejudiced, and closed minded.
Click to expand...

White garbage like Egyptians were white and Black people were nothing but slaves. Other things like Jesus was white and Christianity is monotheistic. Then the really crappy stuff like Black people played no role in world history and white beauty is the best beauty (I have mostly girls).  If I can get the same or better tutalage from Black people I have no interest in what white people are trying to push.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't pushing white supremacy, they are trying to teach children morals and ethics, you lunatic.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that most of the time they are subtly pushing white supremacy either on purpose or just because they are ignorant and dont know any better. They write from a white perspective. I have plenty of Black authors that teach the same lessons learned thousands of years before whites left the caves of europe to become civilized.. Why would I need even 1 white author?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They write from a white perspective because they where whites.  But the lessons the morals and ethics the stories teach is what's important.  However, to a nutjob like you, "it's subtle racism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt answer my question. Why would I, a Black man, want my kids instructed by a white man when I have Black men that teach the same lesson and with a deeper understanding?  Why does that enrage you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the education system in this country uses those stories as a teaching tool for kids.  These same stories are more or less taught in all decent schools in the world, with a touch of their own ethnic stories.
> 
> I am not enraged.  I feel sorry for your kids.  You do realize that you are only creating more hatred and racism towards blacks by your behavior.  I have many black friends, including a few on this board, who would be laughing at your stupid uneducated ignorant ass.
> 
> Still haven't found that evidence of blacks migrating to India a few thousand years ago?  Hurry up, I'm holding my breath.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because the educational system uses them is not an excuse. That same system teaches lies and disseminates bad information. No the same stories are not taught everywhere in the world. I know for a fact in Africa they are not taught that shit.
> 
> You are definitely offended and feeling emotional. I can feel your rage at my contempt of your white authors.  I feel great for my kids. They are infused with a mindset that has a Black perspective instead of the bull shit white one crammed down everyone elses throats. I think I told you before what people laugh at on the internet doesnt concern me. If I were you I would stop validating myself through what others think. It just makes you a follower and not a leader.
> 
> I already posted the evidence. All you need to do is take it from there if you need more specifics. I wont be holding my breath because willful ignorance appears to be your calling card.
Click to expand...


Here are some great children stories.  As you can see the authors are from all races and backgrounds.  I bet there's a few that are black too. 

100 Great Children s Books 100 Years The New York Public Library

Best Online Classic Children s Stories By Story Title


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that most of the time they are subtly pushing white supremacy either on purpose or just because they are ignorant and dont know any better. They write from a white perspective. I have plenty of Black authors that teach the same lessons learned thousands of years before whites left the caves of europe to become civilized.. Why would I need even 1 white author?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They write from a white perspective because they where whites.  But the lessons the morals and ethics the stories teach is what's important.  However, to a nutjob like you, "it's subtle racism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt answer my question. Why would I, a Black man, want my kids instructed by a white man when I have Black men that teach the same lesson and with a deeper understanding?  Why does that enrage you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the education system in this country uses those stories as a teaching tool for kids.  These same stories are more or less taught in all decent schools in the world, with a touch of their own ethnic stories.
> 
> I am not enraged.  I feel sorry for your kids.  You do realize that you are only creating more hatred and racism towards blacks by your behavior.  I have many black friends, including a few on this board, who would be laughing at your stupid uneducated ignorant ass.
> 
> Still haven't found that evidence of blacks migrating to India a few thousand years ago?  Hurry up, I'm holding my breath.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because the educational system uses them is not an excuse. That same system teaches lies and disseminates bad information. No the same stories are not taught everywhere in the world. I know for a fact in Africa they are not taught that shit.
> 
> You are definitely offended and feeling emotional. I can feel your rage at my contempt of your white authors.  I feel great for my kids. They are infused with a mindset that has a Black perspective instead of the bull shit white one crammed down everyone elses throats. I think I told you before what people laugh at on the internet doesnt concern me. If I were you I would stop validating myself through what others think. It just makes you a follower and not a leader.
> 
> I already posted the evidence. All you need to do is take it from there if you need more specifics. I wont be holding my breath because willful ignorance appears to be your calling card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some great children stories.  As you can see the authors are from all races and backgrounds.  I bet there's a few that are black too.
> 
> 100 Great Children s Books 100 Years The New York Public Library
> 
> Best Online Classic Children s Stories By Story Title
Click to expand...

Thanks but I have all the Black authors already. i dont need any white ones.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are insane and very insecure about your race, so it would make sense for you to believe all this garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very sane and have no reason to be insecure about my race. I believe facts not garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are insecure about being black if not ashamed, and you lead a miserable life.  So you make up all this delusional insane garbage to make yourself feel good, and blame everything on whites.  And you're not very educated.
> 
> In a way it's understandable.  Just like an ignorant southern redneck turns into a KKK neo Nazi racist thinking everything began and ended with whites, and whites are the greatest thing since Swiss cheese.  You are just the flip side of that same coin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your conviction you are incorrect. I am very sane. I have almost zero insecurity. I live a great life. My head is free of all the white garbage pushed into it from years of brainwashing via the public school system and the media.  I dont consider myself educated yet. I am still learning things that only teach me there is much more to know thats out there.  I have no ego about that. Hopefully that makes you feel a bit vindicated.in your assessment of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That statement also shows how insane you are. What does it mean "free of white garbage"?  Why should people be limited to any race when teaching, especially when you are living in a white majority country?  There are things both kids and adults can learn from ALL races and authors, that are irreplaceable.
> 
> You are insane, prejudiced, and closed minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White garbage like Egyptians were white and Black people were nothing but slaves. Other things like Jesus was white and Christianity is monotheistic. Then the really crappy stuff like Black people played no role in world history and white beauty is the best beauty (I have mostly girls).  If I can get the same or better tutalage from Black people I have no interest in what white people are trying to push.
Click to expand...


I never heard that Egyptians were white.  I would say that's the same as the garbage you're claiming, that they were all blacks.  And everybody knows Jesus wasn't black nor white, he was a Jew which made him a Semite. 

You are the other side of the extreme and insanity you are complaining about.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They write from a white perspective because they where whites.  But the lessons the morals and ethics the stories teach is what's important.  However, to a nutjob like you, "it's subtle racism".
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt answer my question. Why would I, a Black man, want my kids instructed by a white man when I have Black men that teach the same lesson and with a deeper understanding?  Why does that enrage you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the education system in this country uses those stories as a teaching tool for kids.  These same stories are more or less taught in all decent schools in the world, with a touch of their own ethnic stories.
> 
> I am not enraged.  I feel sorry for your kids.  You do realize that you are only creating more hatred and racism towards blacks by your behavior.  I have many black friends, including a few on this board, who would be laughing at your stupid uneducated ignorant ass.
> 
> Still haven't found that evidence of blacks migrating to India a few thousand years ago?  Hurry up, I'm holding my breath.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because the educational system uses them is not an excuse. That same system teaches lies and disseminates bad information. No the same stories are not taught everywhere in the world. I know for a fact in Africa they are not taught that shit.
> 
> You are definitely offended and feeling emotional. I can feel your rage at my contempt of your white authors.  I feel great for my kids. They are infused with a mindset that has a Black perspective instead of the bull shit white one crammed down everyone elses throats. I think I told you before what people laugh at on the internet doesnt concern me. If I were you I would stop validating myself through what others think. It just makes you a follower and not a leader.
> 
> I already posted the evidence. All you need to do is take it from there if you need more specifics. I wont be holding my breath because willful ignorance appears to be your calling card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some great children stories.  As you can see the authors are from all races and backgrounds.  I bet there's a few that are black too.
> 
> 100 Great Children s Books 100 Years The New York Public Library
> 
> Best Online Classic Children s Stories By Story Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I have all the Black authors already. i dont need any white ones.
Click to expand...


You're welcome. Some of these stories are irreplaceable.

You are so prejudiced, you won't even read them yourself to see if there's any hidden message there. So what do you do at school?  Go to a teacher and complain why she / he is discussing a book written by a white author?  

A good parent would want their kids to be exposed to all cultures and people's, so that when they're grown up, they aren't this backwards-ass closed minded person.


----------



## Roudy

Still waiting for the evidence of a migration of blacks from Africainto the Indian subcontinent which occurred two thousand years ago, that influenced this great Indian civilization as we know it today.   Hurry up, bro, I'm turning blue from holding my breath.


----------



## Sally

Asclepias said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think it is you who is pissing many people off, and probably many readers have been turned off by this thread a long while back and don't even bother reading it so you really probably have a very, very small audience now to show your Black Supremacy..  Meanwhile, why don't you slither over to the Race forum and tell the readers all about your notions of race.  It really doesn't belong on a Middle East forum.  If you don't like the Race forum, go to the Africa forum and talk about how marvelous these early Blacks were.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant help that people get emotional over the facts. As long as I have an audience I will teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By now you probably have five people left and they are probably yawning and letting what you say go in one ear out the other (so to speak).  I gave up on reading your stuff right from the beginning since I am not into anthropology so I, for one, am not being taught anything by you.  I am surprised the monitors haven't closed this thread by now since it has gotten so off track on a Middle East forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number doesnt matter. As long as people as questions or make claims I am responsible for teaching them the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if you want to spend your entire day on forums thinking you are teaching people anything (when they are not even really interested), go for it.  It only shows people how mentally unbalanced you are when it comes to race.  Do you really think you are teaching Roudy or IRosie anything, and they are practically the only ones answering your "so-called" scholarship?  They don't take anything you say as the Gospel truth.  Carry on, carry on.  I can imagine if the program This Is Your Life was still on, you would be sitting there and a bunch of people would be coming out in Blackface saying that all you wanted to do is talk about Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I am teaching them things. You too. The fact you are conversing with me causes you to internalize this lesson. I dont expect you to get all of it now. However, as the truth is revealed bit by bit you will remember I was the first to expose you to the concept. You be like, "damn that Asclepias guy said this"
Click to expand...


Basically the reason I am conversing with you is to tell you that you are mentally unbalanced when it comes to the subject of race.  If you weren't, you would choose a different venue to blabber on and on instead of a Middle East forum.

As for you teaching me anything, it is nada.  I am laughing at you thinking I was reading your stuff.  I stopped after you dragged up your second bit about the Blacks and that everyone is Black.  Anyhow, since you now know that I and others think you are mentally unbalanced, I think I will just say that you might think you are the HNIC when it comes to anthropology, but you are not.  You are just a silly woman blabbering away on a forum.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you it is.  But not according to the Indians themselves.  There isn't a shred of evidence that blacks influenced India for the last half a million years.  You got nothing other than man migrated out of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually India traded alot with Africa before white people got out of the caves of europe.  I wouldnt expect you to know that however. Indians also admit the African connection. At least the intelligent ones that read books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't show me this massive black migration a few thousands of years ago from Africa?  I thought so.  You're fulla shit as usual.  Another epic fail.  I will wait here until you show us when all these blacks migrated out of Africa and turned India into a great civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Your failure to understand science is an issue you are going to have to learn to over come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you show me blacks migrating out of Africa into India thousands of years ago?  You are a fraudster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read the thread. Your lack of effort is not my fault.
Click to expand...


I did, you posted a map indicating of ancient migrations millions of years from Africa. You even said the truth is it's not more than couple thousand years blacks came to India and contributed to India. Show us this migration.

Isn't google your friend?  Or is google an invention by white racists with a bias towards blacks?! 

But wait, those whites who invented google, their ancestors migrated out of Africa millions of years ago.  So there ya go, google, your friend, another great black achievement.

Go ahead, show me da money...


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't cut it.  I asked how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization, not a map of homo sapiens migration out of Africa millions of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I thought you could read a map. India is in the middle showing how Africans migrated to India. Thats why they were so dark and still remain so to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
Click to expand...


I understand  "DNA"   and population genetics.    Your idiot rantings are nonsensical  ------"modern"  man did not begin to
become  "modern"   until considerably less than 10,000
years ago.  ------It really matters NOT AT ALL    that the remote ancestors of modern man came from  Africa anymore than it matters to    HINDUISM ----that chili peppers originated in the Americas -----and it really matters NOT AT ALL----
to the British "fox hunt"   that the remote ancestors of
dogs were wolves.     Rice and wheat and corn are  "grasses"-----they descend from some common ancestors
too--------it matters not at all to the people who produce
cracker jacks or the people who eat it.


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant help that people get emotional over the facts. As long as I have an audience I will teach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By now you probably have five people left and they are probably yawning and letting what you say go in one ear out the other (so to speak).  I gave up on reading your stuff right from the beginning since I am not into anthropology so I, for one, am not being taught anything by you.  I am surprised the monitors haven't closed this thread by now since it has gotten so off track on a Middle East forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number doesnt matter. As long as people as questions or make claims I am responsible for teaching them the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if you want to spend your entire day on forums thinking you are teaching people anything (when they are not even really interested), go for it.  It only shows people how mentally unbalanced you are when it comes to race.  Do you really think you are teaching Roudy or IRosie anything, and they are practically the only ones answering your "so-called" scholarship?  They don't take anything you say as the Gospel truth.  Carry on, carry on.  I can imagine if the program This Is Your Life was still on, you would be sitting there and a bunch of people would be coming out in Blackface saying that all you wanted to do is talk about Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I am teaching them things. You too. The fact you are conversing with me causes you to internalize this lesson. I dont expect you to get all of it now. However, as the truth is revealed bit by bit you will remember I was the first to expose you to the concept. You be like, "damn that Asclepias guy said this"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically the reason I am conversing with you is to tell you that you are mentally unbalanced when it comes to the subject of race.  If you weren't, you would choose a different venue to blabber on and on instead of a Middle East forum.
> 
> As for you teaching me anything, it is nada.  I am laughing at you thinking I was reading your stuff.  I stopped after you dragged up your second bit about the Blacks and that everyone is Black.  Anyhow, since you now know that I and others think you are mentally unbalanced, I think I will just say that you might think you are the HNIC when it comes to anthropology, but you are not.  You are just a silly woman blabbering away on a forum.
Click to expand...


Come on Sally admit it, at some level he's entertaining.  He reminds me of these asshole thugs you run into on street corners, braying from the top of their lungs how Moses and Jesus and the ancient Hebrews were blacks etc,  I've seen his type a few times, usually it's a group of guys holding big sticks, and yelling out this garbage, waiting to get into a fight with anyone who contradicts them.


----------



## Jroc

thanatos144 said:


> So when Bibi comes here he had said he doesn't wish to speak to our jew hater in chief. Can't say i blame him. Obama has gone out of his way to insult the Israeli pm since he has been in office. Obama's obsession with capitulation to Iran to me is treasonous




Obama likes the idea of Iran as a bigger player in the Mideast. He actually wants that


----------



## irosie91

The origins of human beings has nothing to do race said:
			
		

> Actually it does. The fact that Black skin has been around for millions of years and Black Africans migrated to India where Black east indians still abound tells you quite a lot. I would have thought a child could understand the concept.



It doesn't tell me anything -------what   'quite a lot'  does it tell
you?         I am left handed-----does that fact "tell" you something.      Is left handedness a  BLACK INVENTION---do you know the genetics of left handedness.?        Being left handed has very important social ramifications  in some cultues------was the concept derived from black skin?    For
the record----Obama is left handed too.      Being a left handed muslim can be quite a handicap in shariah shit holes


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I thought you could read a map. India is in the middle showing how Africans migrated to India. Thats why they were so dark and still remain so to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand  "DNA"   and population genetics.    Your idiot rantings are nonsensical  ------"modern"  man did not begin to
> become  "modern"   until considerably less than 10,000
> years ago.  ------It really matters NOT AT ALL    that the remote ancestors of modern man came from  Africa anymore than it matters to    HINDUISM ----that chili peppers originated in the Americas -----and it really matters NOT AT ALL----
> to the British "fox hunt"   that the remote ancestors of
> dogs were wolves.     Rice and wheat and corn are  "grasses"-----they descend from some common ancestors
> too--------it matters not at all to the people who produce
> cracker jacks or the people who eat it.
Click to expand...


I have a white children's song for our resident lunatic:

If you're black and you know it clap your hands!
If you're black and you don't know it clap your hands!


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Still waiting for the evidence of a migration of blacks from Africainto the Indian subcontinent which occurred two thousand years ago, that influenced this great Indian civilization as we know it today.   Hurry up, bro, I'm turning blue from holding my breath.



I missed it-----she actually decided that  it happened a mere 2000 years ago?-------by 2000 years ago ----the written language SANSKRIT  had already been around for about ---at least 1000
years  and all the great epics of Indian history-----were history---
by just 2000 years ago there were already jews in India,  and
Afghanistan and-----what they today call  "Pakistan"     Now what sort of impact does she imagine some stray Africans who ended up as a kind of outcaste group for Indians----actually DO to
the culture of the Indian subcontinent?


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt answer my question. Why would I, a Black man, want my kids instructed by a white man when I have Black men that teach the same lesson and with a deeper understanding?  Why does that enrage you so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the education system in this country uses those stories as a teaching tool for kids.  These same stories are more or less taught in all decent schools in the world, with a touch of their own ethnic stories.
> 
> I am not enraged.  I feel sorry for your kids.  You do realize that you are only creating more hatred and racism towards blacks by your behavior.  I have many black friends, including a few on this board, who would be laughing at your stupid uneducated ignorant ass.
> 
> Still haven't found that evidence of blacks migrating to India a few thousand years ago?  Hurry up, I'm holding my breath.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because the educational system uses them is not an excuse. That same system teaches lies and disseminates bad information. No the same stories are not taught everywhere in the world. I know for a fact in Africa they are not taught that shit.
> 
> You are definitely offended and feeling emotional. I can feel your rage at my contempt of your white authors.  I feel great for my kids. They are infused with a mindset that has a Black perspective instead of the bull shit white one crammed down everyone elses throats. I think I told you before what people laugh at on the internet doesnt concern me. If I were you I would stop validating myself through what others think. It just makes you a follower and not a leader.
> 
> I already posted the evidence. All you need to do is take it from there if you need more specifics. I wont be holding my breath because willful ignorance appears to be your calling card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some great children stories.  As you can see the authors are from all races and backgrounds.  I bet there's a few that are black too.
> 
> 100 Great Children s Books 100 Years The New York Public Library
> 
> Best Online Classic Children s Stories By Story Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I have all the Black authors already. i dont need any white ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Some of these stories are irreplaceable.
> 
> You are so prejudiced, you won't even read them yourself to see if there's any hidden message there. So what do you do at school?  Go to a teacher and complain why she / he is discussing a book written by a white author?
> 
> A good parent would want their kids to be exposed to all cultures and people's, so that when they're grown up, they aren't this backwards-ass closed minded person.
Click to expand...

There is no hidden message I have not already seen or heard from African folklore. At school I set teachers and school boards straight with facts if they have an issue with my child saying something taught is not true.  I tell my kids to just put down the answer they want on a test but to know for themselves the truth. My children are exposed to all cultures. I'm pretty sure I have traveled more than most americans by far. My kids have friends/teammate etc from almost every racial group. However, they understand that they are Black first. I like the success that mindset brings them.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the education system in this country uses those stories as a teaching tool for kids.  These same stories are more or less taught in all decent schools in the world, with a touch of their own ethnic stories.
> 
> I am not enraged.  I feel sorry for your kids.  You do realize that you are only creating more hatred and racism towards blacks by your behavior.  I have many black friends, including a few on this board, who would be laughing at your stupid uneducated ignorant ass.
> 
> Still haven't found that evidence of blacks migrating to India a few thousand years ago?  Hurry up, I'm holding my breath.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because the educational system uses them is not an excuse. That same system teaches lies and disseminates bad information. No the same stories are not taught everywhere in the world. I know for a fact in Africa they are not taught that shit.
> 
> You are definitely offended and feeling emotional. I can feel your rage at my contempt of your white authors.  I feel great for my kids. They are infused with a mindset that has a Black perspective instead of the bull shit white one crammed down everyone elses throats. I think I told you before what people laugh at on the internet doesnt concern me. If I were you I would stop validating myself through what others think. It just makes you a follower and not a leader.
> 
> I already posted the evidence. All you need to do is take it from there if you need more specifics. I wont be holding my breath because willful ignorance appears to be your calling card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some great children stories.  As you can see the authors are from all races and backgrounds.  I bet there's a few that are black too.
> 
> 100 Great Children s Books 100 Years The New York Public Library
> 
> Best Online Classic Children s Stories By Story Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I have all the Black authors already. i dont need any white ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Some of these stories are irreplaceable.
> 
> You are so prejudiced, you won't even read them yourself to see if there's any hidden message there. So what do you do at school?  Go to a teacher and complain why she / he is discussing a book written by a white author?
> 
> A good parent would want their kids to be exposed to all cultures and people's, so that when they're grown up, they aren't this backwards-ass closed minded person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no hidden message I have not already seen or heard from African folklore. At school I set teachers and school boards straight with facts if they have an issue with my child saying something taught is not true.  I tell my kids to just put down the answer they want on a test but to know for themselves the truth. My children are exposed to all cultures. I'm pretty sure I have traveled more than most americans by far. My kids have friends/teammate etc from almost every racial group. However, they understand that they are Black first. I like the success that mindset brings them.
Click to expand...


I have no doubt that they humor  you -----keep up the idiot
position


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Still waiting for the evidence of a migration of blacks from Africainto the Indian subcontinent which occurred two thousand years ago, that influenced this great Indian civilization as we know it today.   Hurry up, bro, I'm turning blue from holding my breath.


I already posted it. Dont turn blue. Read the thread.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I thought you could read a map. India is in the middle showing how Africans migrated to India. Thats why they were so dark and still remain so to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand  "DNA"   and population genetics.    Your idiot rantings are nonsensical  ------"modern"  man did not begin to
> become  "modern"   until considerably less than 10,000
> years ago.  ------It really matters NOT AT ALL    that the remote ancestors of modern man came from  Africa anymore than it matters to    HINDUISM ----that chili peppers originated in the Americas -----and it really matters NOT AT ALL----
> to the British "fox hunt"   that the remote ancestors of
> dogs were wolves.     Rice and wheat and corn are  "grasses"-----they descend from some common ancestors
> too--------it matters not at all to the people who produce
> cracker jacks or the people who eat it.
Click to expand...

You dont even understand amino acids are not proteins. I know good and well you dont understand genetics.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the evidence of a migration of blacks from Africainto the Indian subcontinent which occurred two thousand years ago, that influenced this great Indian civilization as we know it today.   Hurry up, bro, I'm turning blue from holding my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted it. Dont turn blue. Read the thread.
Click to expand...


I read it but do not remember -----that migration of blacks took
place only 2000 years ago? --------2000 years ago is practically
yesterday in  HINDU HISTORY----it might just as wall have happened last wednesday


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's hardly any evidence.  Migration into India came from the north as well.  But that doesn't tell us how blacks and Africans influenced Indian civilization does it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I know migration came from the north later. The point is that the M haplogroup was out of africa and where all east indians group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if all human beings originated somewhere in Africa, therefore there will be some genes that somewhere somehow are linked to Africa, going back hundreds of thousands or millions of years.  But that doesn't mean blacks or Africans did jack shit to influence any of the great civilizations.  That must be a hard concept for you puny brain to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you are lacking in the understanding of DNA and what it tells us. It means that Black Africans built the first civilizations. I know this hard for you to take but again I encourage you to do your own research as you are pissing Sally off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand  "DNA"   and population genetics.    Your idiot rantings are nonsensical  ------"modern"  man did not begin to
> become  "modern"   until considerably less than 10,000
> years ago.  ------It really matters NOT AT ALL    that the remote ancestors of modern man came from  Africa anymore than it matters to    HINDUISM ----that chili peppers originated in the Americas -----and it really matters NOT AT ALL----
> to the British "fox hunt"   that the remote ancestors of
> dogs were wolves.     Rice and wheat and corn are  "grasses"-----they descend from some common ancestors
> too--------it matters not at all to the people who produce
> cracker jacks or the people who eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont even understand amino acids are not proteins. I know good and well you dont understand genetics.
Click to expand...


 you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because the educational system uses them is not an excuse. That same system teaches lies and disseminates bad information. No the same stories are not taught everywhere in the world. I know for a fact in Africa they are not taught that shit.
> 
> You are definitely offended and feeling emotional. I can feel your rage at my contempt of your white authors.  I feel great for my kids. They are infused with a mindset that has a Black perspective instead of the bull shit white one crammed down everyone elses throats. I think I told you before what people laugh at on the internet doesnt concern me. If I were you I would stop validating myself through what others think. It just makes you a follower and not a leader.
> 
> I already posted the evidence. All you need to do is take it from there if you need more specifics. I wont be holding my breath because willful ignorance appears to be your calling card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some great children stories.  As you can see the authors are from all races and backgrounds.  I bet there's a few that are black too.
> 
> 100 Great Children s Books 100 Years The New York Public Library
> 
> Best Online Classic Children s Stories By Story Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I have all the Black authors already. i dont need any white ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Some of these stories are irreplaceable.
> 
> You are so prejudiced, you won't even read them yourself to see if there's any hidden message there. So what do you do at school?  Go to a teacher and complain why she / he is discussing a book written by a white author?
> 
> A good parent would want their kids to be exposed to all cultures and people's, so that when they're grown up, they aren't this backwards-ass closed minded person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no hidden message I have not already seen or heard from African folklore. At school I set teachers and school boards straight with facts if they have an issue with my child saying something taught is not true.  I tell my kids to just put down the answer they want on a test but to know for themselves the truth. My children are exposed to all cultures. I'm pretty sure I have traveled more than most americans by far. My kids have friends/teammate etc from almost every racial group. However, they understand that they are Black first. I like the success that mindset brings them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that they humor  you -----keep up the idiot
> position
Click to expand...

Its a good thing your doubt has no relevance. They love what I teach them and the proof that backs it up. Their friends have great respect for their knowledge. Its amazing what children of all races are able to learn without being stuck in a way of thinking. My god daughter is going to shock some Black people with her knowledge of Black and African history. She has known me for almost 15 years now.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the evidence of a migration of blacks from Africainto the Indian subcontinent which occurred two thousand years ago, that influenced this great Indian civilization as we know it today.   Hurry up, bro, I'm turning blue from holding my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted it. Dont turn blue. Read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it but do not remember -----that migration of blacks took
> place only 2000 years ago? --------2000 years ago is practically
> yesterday in  HINDU HISTORY----it might just as wall have happened last wednesday
Click to expand...

Where did I post the migration took place 2K years ago? I think you somehow confused yourself.


----------



## RandomVariable

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back then they were. There was no difference in the Egyptians and the Hebrews physically. If there were the Pharaoh would have killed Moses when the princess adopted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
Click to expand...

David was described as 'ruddy' (1 Samuel 16:12). I am sure that is after the majestic ruddy duck.




(I can hear the death chants for my head now. )


----------



## Asclepias

RandomVariable said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> 
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David was described as 'ruddy' (1 Samuel 16:12). I am sure that is after the majestic ruddy duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I can hear the death chants for my head now. )
Click to expand...

An African with ruddy hair.


----------



## irosie91

RandomVariable said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> 
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did they wash out?    Moses was around something like 3500 years ago           In 3500 years ----a single base mutation
> WHITED OUT all of a giant black empire?.     That's amazing.
> The only way that could have happened would be if that
> black society was so depraved that they killed every black
> kid at birth and let only those white mutants live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David was described as 'ruddy' (1 Samuel 16:12). I am sure that is after the majestic ruddy duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I can hear the death chants for my head now. )
Click to expand...

 

"RUDDY"   is not a Hebrew word-----he is described as having
reddish or chestnut colored hair and lovely eyes which is kind 
of a euphemism for  "good looking guy".      If you read the bible you get lots of information about the life and times of
the people------interestingly enough a slightly  "different"  physical attribute is generally noted.     Saul was tall----but not David.     Persons of dark complexion are noted as such----
because it is slightly  "DIFFERENT"     David's son   ADONIJAH----was kinda remarkably good looking ----and
he took advantage of that fact


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the evidence of a migration of blacks from Africainto the Indian subcontinent which occurred two thousand years ago, that influenced this great Indian civilization as we know it today.   Hurry up, bro, I'm turning blue from holding my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted it. Dont turn blue. Read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it but do not remember -----that migration of blacks took
> place only 2000 years ago? --------2000 years ago is practically
> yesterday in  HINDU HISTORY----it might just as wall have happened last wednesday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I post the migration took place 2K years ago? I think you somehow confused yourself.
Click to expand...


Aha, so when all else fails, you resort to lying. Like I said, you are a fraudster selling this snake oil hocus pocus of Afro centrism.   Here is what you said:

Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies Page 91 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

"Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago. "

Now, again, care to show us this black African migration "thousands of years ago" that made all these amazing contributions to Indian civilization?

Hurry up, I can't hold my breath any longer.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David was described as 'ruddy' (1 Samuel 16:12). I am sure that is after the majestic ruddy duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I can hear the death chants for my head now. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "RUDDY"   is not a Hebrew word-----he is described as having
> reddish or chestnut colored hair and lovely eyes which is kind
> of a euphemism for  "good looking guy".      If you read the bible you get lots of information about the life and times of
> the people------interestingly enough a slightly  "different"  physical attribute is generally noted.     Saul was tall----but not David.     Persons of dark complexion are noted as such----
> because it is slightly  "DIFFERENT"     David's son   ADONIJAH----was kinda remarkably good looking ----and
> he took advantage of that fact
Click to expand...



*‘Admoniy, *meaning* red'*


----------



## RandomVariable

Asclepias said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No----homo sapien is a designation of an animal  according to
> the   GENUS SPECIES nomenclature of Linnaeus-----I would not refer to the man that existed  30,000 years ago-----as a "modern man"
> I am not sure what you call  "civilization"-----
> The nomenclature is based developemental ANATOMY AND REPRODUCTION IN NATURE.
> 
> for me---modern man is defined by the advent of writing----
> despite the fact that writing did not develop in all people
> on the planet------all MODERN brains are capable of it.
> Writing did not happen until after the last ice age----
> which ended about 10,000 years ago.  ------it happened
> in areas of the world that had reliable water sources
> and some reliable means to establish a food source beyond
> hunter gatherer.
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt ask you what you would refer to modern man as. Matter of fact your belief has nothing to do with reality. I know science refers to him as homo sapiens which we know for a fact due to fossil evidence was on the scene at least 195K years ago. Check the Omo remains in Ethiopia in case you are confused about that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never guess what country Omo is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omo national park is in Ethiopia where the Egyptians say they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is where everyone came from. It is actually where the covenant of the arc sits at this very moment. If I ever get the chance I will go over there and talk to that thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think everyone started from Ethiopia. I believe the DNA trail points to central Africa as the place where everyone came from. Ethiopia just has the oldest known remains found to date.
> 
> The father of all men is 340 000 years old - life - 06 March 2013 - New Scientist
> 
> "Digging deeper, Hammer's team examined an African database of nearly 6000 Y chromosomes and found similarities between Perry's and those in samples taken from 11 men, all living in one village in Cameroon. This may indicate where in Africa Perry's ancestors hailed from."
> 
> I think if Ethiopia really had the arc someone would have attacked them by now to get it and pretend they found it somewhere else.
Click to expand...

Apparently no one is dumb enough to try and mess with the arc of the covenant without God's prior approval. It would not be a good idea.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They washed out when Christianty spread to europe. Since they were already white they ran with the myth the original Hebrews were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David was described as 'ruddy' (1 Samuel 16:12). I am sure that is after the majestic ruddy duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I can hear the death chants for my head now. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An African with ruddy hair.
Click to expand...


how do you know that is his natural color?     looks like  HENNA STAIN to me-----it is the color henna can produce.
Henna has all kinds of  symbolic usages in both the middle
east and south east asia --------gee--you know so little


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the evidence of a migration of blacks from Africainto the Indian subcontinent which occurred two thousand years ago, that influenced this great Indian civilization as we know it today.   Hurry up, bro, I'm turning blue from holding my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted it. Dont turn blue. Read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it but do not remember -----that migration of blacks took
> place only 2000 years ago? --------2000 years ago is practically
> yesterday in  HINDU HISTORY----it might just as wall have happened last wednesday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I post the migration took place 2K years ago? I think you somehow confused yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha, so when all else fails, you resort to lying. Like I said, you are a fraudster selling this snake oil hocus pocus of Afro centrism.   Here is what you said:
> 
> Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies Page 91 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> "Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago. "
> 
> Now, again, care to show us this black African migration "thousands of years ago" that made all these amazing contributions to Indian civilization?
> 
> Hurry up, I can't hold my breath any longer.
Click to expand...

Show me were I lied first. You claimed I said 2K years ago.


----------



## irosie91

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> World is only 6,000 years old anyway.
Click to expand...


ok-----I never argue with a chassid


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews are descended from Isaac the son of Abraham and Sarai and Arabs are descended from Ishmael the son of Abraham and Hagar an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wish
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David was described as 'ruddy' (1 Samuel 16:12). I am sure that is after the majestic ruddy duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I can hear the death chants for my head now. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An African with ruddy hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know that is his natural color?     looks like  HENNA STAIN to me-----it is the color henna can produce.
> Henna has all kinds of  symbolic usages in both the middle
> east and south east asia --------gee--you know so little
Click to expand...

How do you know its Henna? Do you have proof? Here is what henna looks like. Its slightly different.  BTW the Egyptians used henna in their hair too. Thats one of the cultural links I was telling you about.


----------



## Asclepias

Another ruddy head child. Happens a lot in different African countries.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wish
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wish
> Jesus had curly hair?      so do I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David was described as 'ruddy' (1 Samuel 16:12). I am sure that is after the majestic ruddy duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I can hear the death chants for my head now. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An African with ruddy hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know that is his natural color?     looks like  HENNA STAIN to me-----it is the color henna can produce.
> Henna has all kinds of  symbolic usages in both the middle
> east and south east asia --------gee--you know so little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know its Henna? Do you have proof? Here is what henna looks like. Its slightly different.  BTW the Egyptians used henna in their hair too. Thats one of the cultural links I was telling you about.
Click to expand...


In fact  HENNA dyes show up in many different shades when used------gee---you know so little.       You want some Henna ?
-------go to an  INDIAN grocery or spice shop


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Another ruddy head child. Happens a lot in different African countries.



Probably Henna


----------



## RandomVariable

I still think they were referring to the duck.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> King David had red hair, although I don't know if it was curly or straight.  Apparently that's where many Jews get their red hair.  Now King David was way before Jesus and he certainly wasn't Black.  I think someone should go to the various Coptic churches and tell them that the icons of ancient times (200 to 400 A.D.) that Jesus was depicted all wrong.  That he was a Black man just like the Welfare Queen on here.  Speaking of hair, I wonder if the Welfare Queen wears her hair in dredlocks in honor of Ras Tafarian.
> 
> 
> 
> David was described as 'ruddy' (1 Samuel 16:12). I am sure that is after the majestic ruddy duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I can hear the death chants for my head now. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An African with ruddy hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know that is his natural color?     looks like  HENNA STAIN to me-----it is the color henna can produce.
> Henna has all kinds of  symbolic usages in both the middle
> east and south east asia --------gee--you know so little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know its Henna? Do you have proof? Here is what henna looks like. Its slightly different.  BTW the Egyptians used henna in their hair too. Thats one of the cultural links I was telling you about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact  HENNA dyes show up in many different shades when used------gee---you know so little.       You want some Henna ?
> -------go to an  INDIAN grocery or spice shop
Click to expand...

Not really talking about the shade. I'm talking about the texture.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another ruddy head child. Happens a lot in different African countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Henna
Click to expand...

Probably not. Wrong texture


----------



## Asclepias

RandomVariable said:


> I still think they were referring to the duck.


Yeah maybe the duck has henna on his feathers.


----------



## Asclepias

Next thing you know white people will be claiming Blacks cant have blond hair or blue eyes.


----------



## RandomVariable

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> World is only 6,000 years old anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok-----I never argue with a chassid
Click to expand...

As well you shouldn't.  I actually have a theory. One of my theories which are not based on any facts, only on complete speculation, and are sure to be wildly inaccurate. If our year is a day to the LORD and if in Adam's time they were on the LORD's time and if one maintained that time clock until maybe the flood one might be about to work 6,000 years to tens of thousands of years, give or take a few hundred thousand years. While this would not match the age of the world it might match the age of man a little better. The Bible is the absolute truth. We just have to figure out how to read it.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another ruddy head child. Happens a lot in different African countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Henna
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably not. Wrong texture
Click to expand...


wrong  "texture"?    obviously you never met henna.    There are other possibilities but that kid looks a bit too well---some
nutritional deficiencies can result in the hair turning reddish.
In some places henna is used to ensure good healthy hair----I have no idea if it works-------that child is probably a girl----see the bracelets on her wrist


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Next thing you know white people will be claiming Blacks cant have blond hair or blue eyes.



skin color and hair color are    POLYGENIC----all kinds of
phenotypes can POP OUT.       eye color is a bit less polygenic--BUT  there certainly are blacks with ------generally not
icey blue but greenish eyes-----sometimes a color called  HAZEL


----------



## irosie91

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> World is only 6,000 years old anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok-----I never argue with a chassid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As well you shouldn't.  I actually have a theory. One of my theories which are not based on any facts, only on complete speculation, and are sure to be wildly inaccurate. If our year is a day to the LORD and if in Adam's time they were on the LORD's time and if one maintained that time clock until maybe the flood one might be about to work 6,000 years to tens of thousands of years, give or take a few hundred thousand years. While this would not match the age of the world it might match the age of man a little better. The Bible is the absolute truth. We just have to figure out how to read it.
Click to expand...


you would love  Sir Isaac Newton------he was a brilliant nut just like you


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another ruddy head child. Happens a lot in different African countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Henna
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably not. Wrong texture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong  "texture"?    obviously you never met henna.    There are other possibilities but that kid looks a bit too well---some
> nutritional deficiencies can result in the hair turning reddish.
> In some places henna is used to ensure good healthy hair----I have no idea if it works-------that child is probably a girl----see the bracelets on her wrist
Click to expand...

I have met people in Africa from the hamer tribe in Ethiopia. I know what henna looks like. Thats that childs natural hair.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the evidence of a migration of blacks from Africainto the Indian subcontinent which occurred two thousand years ago, that influenced this great Indian civilization as we know it today.   Hurry up, bro, I'm turning blue from holding my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted it. Dont turn blue. Read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it but do not remember -----that migration of blacks took
> place only 2000 years ago? --------2000 years ago is practically
> yesterday in  HINDU HISTORY----it might just as wall have happened last wednesday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I post the migration took place 2K years ago? I think you somehow confused yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha, so when all else fails, you resort to lying. Like I said, you are a fraudster selling this snake oil hocus pocus of Afro centrism.   Here is what you said:
> 
> Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies Page 91 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> "Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago. "
> 
> Now, again, care to show us this black African migration "thousands of years ago" that made all these amazing contributions to Indian civilization?
> 
> Hurry up, I can't hold my breath any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me were I lied first. You claimed I said 2K years ago.
Click to expand...


Ok.  Show me thousands of years ago. Ha ha ha. All these blacks came from Africa and suddenly India became this amazing civilization.  Gawd you are so friggin dumb.


----------



## RandomVariable

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> World is only 6,000 years old anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok-----I never argue with a chassid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As well you shouldn't.  I actually have a theory. One of my theories which are not based on any facts, only on complete speculation, and are sure to be wildly inaccurate. If our year is a day to the LORD and if in Adam's time they were on the LORD's time and if one maintained that time clock until maybe the flood one might be about to work 6,000 years to tens of thousands of years, give or take a few hundred thousand years. While this would not match the age of the world it might match the age of man a little better. The Bible is the absolute truth. We just have to figure out how to read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you would love  Sir Isaac Newton------he was a brilliant nut just like you
Click to expand...

He was indeed a brilliant nut. I, unfortunately, am not brilliant.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing you know white people will be claiming Blacks cant have blond hair or blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skin color and hair color are    POLYGENIC----all kinds of
> phenotypes can POP OUT.       eye color is a bit less polygenic--BUT  there certainly are blacks with ------generally not
> icey blue but greenish eyes-----sometimes a color called  HAZEL
Click to expand...

There are probably thousands if not millions of Black people with hazel eyes. I know a few personally that have blue eyes. I once even dated a girl that was Japanese and Black with purple eyes.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted it. Dont turn blue. Read the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read it but do not remember -----that migration of blacks took
> place only 2000 years ago? --------2000 years ago is practically
> yesterday in  HINDU HISTORY----it might just as wall have happened last wednesday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I post the migration took place 2K years ago? I think you somehow confused yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha, so when all else fails, you resort to lying. Like I said, you are a fraudster selling this snake oil hocus pocus of Afro centrism.   Here is what you said:
> 
> Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies Page 91 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> "Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago. "
> 
> Now, again, care to show us this black African migration "thousands of years ago" that made all these amazing contributions to Indian civilization?
> 
> Hurry up, I can't hold my breath any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me were I lied first. You claimed I said 2K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.  Show me thousands of years ago. Ha ha ha. All these blacks came from Africa and suddenly India became this amazing civilization.  Gawd you are so friggin dumb.
Click to expand...

Ok what? You lied? Show me where I said 2K years.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Next thing you know white people will be claiming Blacks cant have blond hair or blue eyes.


They can, but not in the same numbers as whites or other races. Just like whites who have Afro hair.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another ruddy head child. Happens a lot in different African countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Henna
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably not. Wrong texture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong  "texture"?    obviously you never met henna.    There are other possibilities but that kid looks a bit too well---some
> nutritional deficiencies can result in the hair turning reddish.
> In some places henna is used to ensure good healthy hair----I have no idea if it works-------that child is probably a girl----see the bracelets on her wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have met people in Africa from the hamer tribe in Ethiopia. I know what henna looks like. Thats that childs natural hair.
Click to expand...


OH GEE WOW -----you met Ethiopians-------they ain't the only people in the world who use Henna       Somehow you did not now that henna can come off as all kinds of different colors from bright red to deep black------how come you did not know that fact?      It is also used in some ----interesting ceremonies--------lots of girls get smeared with the stuff


----------



## irosie91

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the posters with brains out there------10,000 years ago is not
> 7000 years ago       10,000 years ago was  the  BIG GIANT ICE AGE-------the history of modern man had not happened yet-----
> but our  little board  black racist----actually imagines that there were huge black LITERATE  empires   ------before the ice
> age----------bright thing that she is
> 
> 
> 
> World is only 6,000 years old anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok-----I never argue with a chassid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As well you shouldn't.  I actually have a theory. One of my theories which are not based on any facts, only on complete speculation, and are sure to be wildly inaccurate. If our year is a day to the LORD and if in Adam's time they were on the LORD's time and if one maintained that time clock until maybe the flood one might be about to work 6,000 years to tens of thousands of years, give or take a few hundred thousand years. While this would not match the age of the world it might match the age of man a little better. The Bible is the absolute truth. We just have to figure out how to read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you would love  Sir Isaac Newton------he was a brilliant nut just like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was indeed a brilliant nut. I, unfortunately, am not brilliant.
Click to expand...


awww...      why so modest??


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read it but do not remember -----that migration of blacks took
> place only 2000 years ago? --------2000 years ago is practically
> yesterday in  HINDU HISTORY----it might just as wall have happened last wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I post the migration took place 2K years ago? I think you somehow confused yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha, so when all else fails, you resort to lying. Like I said, you are a fraudster selling this snake oil hocus pocus of Afro centrism.   Here is what you said:
> 
> Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies Page 91 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> "Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago. "
> 
> Now, again, care to show us this black African migration "thousands of years ago" that made all these amazing contributions to Indian civilization?
> 
> Hurry up, I can't hold my breath any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me were I lied first. You claimed I said 2K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.  Show me thousands of years ago. Ha ha ha. All these blacks came from Africa and suddenly India became this amazing civilization.  Gawd you are so friggin dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? You lied? Show me where I said 2K years.
Click to expand...


I didn't lie,must repeating what you said, which you lied about. So you have nothing?  

Let's go,evidence of blacks migrating to India, going once, going twice.....


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing you know white people will be claiming Blacks cant have blond hair or blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> They can, but not in the same numbers as whites or other races. Just like whites who have Afro hair.
Click to expand...

Who told you that? Blond hair is a mutation on Black people that have nothing to do with whites in some populations. How many white people have blonde hair as opposed to Blacks?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another ruddy head child. Happens a lot in different African countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Henna
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably not. Wrong texture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong  "texture"?    obviously you never met henna.    There are other possibilities but that kid looks a bit too well---some
> nutritional deficiencies can result in the hair turning reddish.
> In some places henna is used to ensure good healthy hair----I have no idea if it works-------that child is probably a girl----see the bracelets on her wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have met people in Africa from the hamer tribe in Ethiopia. I know what henna looks like. Thats that childs natural hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH GEE WOW -----you met Ethiopians-------they ain't the only people in the world who use Henna       Somehow you did not now that henna can come off as all kinds of different colors from bright red to deep black------how come you did not know that fact?      It is also used in some ----interesting ceremonies--------lots of girls get smeared with the stuff
Click to expand...


Who said they were the only ones that used henna?  I said I have seen it up close. The texture has nothing to do with the color. The childs hair has no henna on it. If it does I want you to prove it.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing you know white people will be claiming Blacks cant have blond hair or blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> They can, but not in the same numbers as whites or other races. Just like whites who have Afro hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that? Blond hair is a mutation on Black people that have nothing to do with whites in some populations. How many white people have blonde hair as opposed to Blacks?
Click to expand...


really?    there is a black to blond hair "mutation"  in African
populations ???      you got a link???


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I post the migration took place 2K years ago? I think you somehow confused yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, so when all else fails, you resort to lying. Like I said, you are a fraudster selling this snake oil hocus pocus of Afro centrism.   Here is what you said:
> 
> Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies Page 91 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> "Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago. "
> 
> Now, again, care to show us this black African migration "thousands of years ago" that made all these amazing contributions to Indian civilization?
> 
> Hurry up, I can't hold my breath any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me were I lied first. You claimed I said 2K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.  Show me thousands of years ago. Ha ha ha. All these blacks came from Africa and suddenly India became this amazing civilization.  Gawd you are so friggin dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? You lied? Show me where I said 2K years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie,must repeating what you said, which you lied about. So you have nothing?
> 
> Let's go,evidence of blacks migrating to India, going once, going twice.....
Click to expand...


I am sure that  Asclepias---can simply TELL us when the great   migration of Africans   first POPULATED AND MADE 
HINDU CULTURE


----------



## RandomVariable

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> World is only 6,000 years old anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok-----I never argue with a chassid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As well you shouldn't.  I actually have a theory. One of my theories which are not based on any facts, only on complete speculation, and are sure to be wildly inaccurate. If our year is a day to the LORD and if in Adam's time they were on the LORD's time and if one maintained that time clock until maybe the flood one might be about to work 6,000 years to tens of thousands of years, give or take a few hundred thousand years. While this would not match the age of the world it might match the age of man a little better. The Bible is the absolute truth. We just have to figure out how to read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you would love  Sir Isaac Newton------he was a brilliant nut just like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was indeed a brilliant nut. I, unfortunately, am not brilliant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww...      why so modest??
Click to expand...

Honestly. I fear God. As in a real, physical sense, fear God. I am actually possibly more religious than some of those chassid you've met. In a different way I imagine. As far as I know I am the only person who claims God talks with him, and is not a obvious loony that is.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Henna
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. Wrong texture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong  "texture"?    obviously you never met henna.    There are other possibilities but that kid looks a bit too well---some
> nutritional deficiencies can result in the hair turning reddish.
> In some places henna is used to ensure good healthy hair----I have no idea if it works-------that child is probably a girl----see the bracelets on her wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have met people in Africa from the hamer tribe in Ethiopia. I know what henna looks like. Thats that childs natural hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH GEE WOW -----you met Ethiopians-------they ain't the only people in the world who use Henna       Somehow you did not now that henna can come off as all kinds of different colors from bright red to deep black------how come you did not know that fact?      It is also used in some ----interesting ceremonies--------lots of girls get smeared with the stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said they were the only ones that used henna?  I said I have seen it up close. The texture has nothing to do with the color. The childs hair has no henna on it. If it does I want you to prove it.
Click to expand...


why did you say that the color is not henna?      you lied---AGAIN


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I post the migration took place 2K years ago? I think you somehow confused yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, so when all else fails, you resort to lying. Like I said, you are a fraudster selling this snake oil hocus pocus of Afro centrism.   Here is what you said:
> 
> Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies Page 91 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> "Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago. "
> 
> Now, again, care to show us this black African migration "thousands of years ago" that made all these amazing contributions to Indian civilization?
> 
> Hurry up, I can't hold my breath any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me were I lied first. You claimed I said 2K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.  Show me thousands of years ago. Ha ha ha. All these blacks came from Africa and suddenly India became this amazing civilization.  Gawd you are so friggin dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? You lied? Show me where I said 2K years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie,must repeating what you said, which you lied about. So you have nothing?
> 
> Let's go,evidence of blacks migrating to India, going once, going twice.....
Click to expand...



You did lie. I have the proof right here. I never said 2K years ago. You must be really desperate to resort to implying I said 2K years ago. Still waiting for your quote of me saying that.



Roudy said:


> Still waiting for the evidence of a migration of blacks from Africa into the Indian subcontinent *which occurred two thousand years ago*, that influenced this great Indian civilization as we know it today. Hurry up, bro, I'm turning blue from holding my breath.


----------



## irosie91

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok-----I never argue with a chassid
> 
> 
> 
> As well you shouldn't.  I actually have a theory. One of my theories which are not based on any facts, only on complete speculation, and are sure to be wildly inaccurate. If our year is a day to the LORD and if in Adam's time they were on the LORD's time and if one maintained that time clock until maybe the flood one might be about to work 6,000 years to tens of thousands of years, give or take a few hundred thousand years. While this would not match the age of the world it might match the age of man a little better. The Bible is the absolute truth. We just have to figure out how to read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you would love  Sir Isaac Newton------he was a brilliant nut just like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was indeed a brilliant nut. I, unfortunately, am not brilliant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww...      why so modest??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly. I fear God. As in a real, physical sense, fear God. I am actually possibly more religious than some of those chassid you've met. In a different way I imagine. As far as I know I am the only person who claims God talks with him, and is not a obvious loony that is.
Click to expand...


it could be something other than psychosis


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. Wrong texture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong  "texture"?    obviously you never met henna.    There are other possibilities but that kid looks a bit too well---some
> nutritional deficiencies can result in the hair turning reddish.
> In some places henna is used to ensure good healthy hair----I have no idea if it works-------that child is probably a girl----see the bracelets on her wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have met people in Africa from the hamer tribe in Ethiopia. I know what henna looks like. Thats that childs natural hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH GEE WOW -----you met Ethiopians-------they ain't the only people in the world who use Henna       Somehow you did not now that henna can come off as all kinds of different colors from bright red to deep black------how come you did not know that fact?      It is also used in some ----interesting ceremonies--------lots of girls get smeared with the stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said they were the only ones that used henna?  I said I have seen it up close. The texture has nothing to do with the color. The childs hair has no henna on it. If it does I want you to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why did you say that the color is not henna?      you lied---AGAIN
Click to expand...

Because there is no henna on the childs hair. What proof do you have that there is henna on the childs hair?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, so when all else fails, you resort to lying. Like I said, you are a fraudster selling this snake oil hocus pocus of Afro centrism.   Here is what you said:
> 
> Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies Page 91 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> "Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago. "
> 
> Now, again, care to show us this black African migration "thousands of years ago" that made all these amazing contributions to Indian civilization?
> 
> Hurry up, I can't hold my breath any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me were I lied first. You claimed I said 2K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.  Show me thousands of years ago. Ha ha ha. All these blacks came from Africa and suddenly India became this amazing civilization.  Gawd you are so friggin dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? You lied? Show me where I said 2K years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie,must repeating what you said, which you lied about. So you have nothing?
> 
> Let's go,evidence of blacks migrating to India, going once, going twice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You did lie. I have the proof right here. I never said 2K years ago. You must be really desperate to resort to implying I said 2K years ago. Still waiting for you quote of me saying that.''
> 
> 
> OK    I am willing to believe you------you did claim that Africans migrated to India------well---actually some outlying
> Islands----------or somehow ended up there-----and----you seemed to imply that they had a  huge effect on  the culture of India----------so why not just tell us  WHEN that migration took
> place
Click to expand...


----------



## RandomVariable

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> As well you shouldn't.  I actually have a theory. One of my theories which are not based on any facts, only on complete speculation, and are sure to be wildly inaccurate. If our year is a day to the LORD and if in Adam's time they were on the LORD's time and if one maintained that time clock until maybe the flood one might be about to work 6,000 years to tens of thousands of years, give or take a few hundred thousand years. While this would not match the age of the world it might match the age of man a little better. The Bible is the absolute truth. We just have to figure out how to read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would love  Sir Isaac Newton------he was a brilliant nut just like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was indeed a brilliant nut. I, unfortunately, am not brilliant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww...      why so modest??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly. I fear God. As in a real, physical sense, fear God. I am actually possibly more religious than some of those chassid you've met. In a different way I imagine. As far as I know I am the only person who claims God talks with him, and is not a obvious loony that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it could be something other than psychosis
Click to expand...

Got anything to test me? I have tried a hundred plus times to prove myself wrong. I do not base my belief in God on any feeling or sense of existence but on physical evidence I experience. I know God hates my doubt but perhaps my reluctance is a plus somehow.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, so when all else fails, you resort to lying. Like I said, you are a fraudster selling this snake oil hocus pocus of Afro centrism.   Here is what you said:
> 
> Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies Page 91 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> "Your sense of time leaves a lot to be desired. Blacks didnt migrate there millions of years ago. More like thousands of years ago. "
> 
> Now, again, care to show us this black African migration "thousands of years ago" that made all these amazing contributions to Indian civilization?
> 
> Hurry up, I can't hold my breath any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me were I lied first. You claimed I said 2K years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.  Show me thousands of years ago. Ha ha ha. All these blacks came from Africa and suddenly India became this amazing civilization.  Gawd you are so friggin dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? You lied? Show me where I said 2K years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie,must repeating what you said, which you lied about. So you have nothing?
> 
> Let's go,evidence of blacks migrating to India, going once, going twice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that  Asclepias---can simply TELL us when the great   migration of Africans   first POPULATED AND MADE
> HINDU CULTURE
Click to expand...

Probably in the neighborhood of 60k-70K years ago


----------



## Roudy

Jroc said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Bibi comes here he had said he doesn't wish to speak to our jew hater in chief. Can't say i blame him. Obama has gone out of his way to insult the Israeli pm since he has been in office. Obama's obsession with capitulation to Iran to me is treasonous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama likes the idea of Iran as a bigger player in the Mideast. He actually wants that
Click to expand...


He's pro Iran because they hate America and her allies Israel and the Saudis, and so does Obama.  And he'll do whatever he can do undermine both these nations and their relationship with the US, as he did with Egypt.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me were I lied first. You claimed I said 2K years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Show me thousands of years ago. Ha ha ha. All these blacks came from Africa and suddenly India became this amazing civilization.  Gawd you are so friggin dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? You lied? Show me where I said 2K years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie,must repeating what you said, which you lied about. So you have nothing?
> 
> Let's go,evidence of blacks migrating to India, going once, going twice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that  Asclepias---can simply TELL us when the great   migration of Africans   first POPULATED AND MADE
> HINDU CULTURE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably in the neighborhood of 60k-70K years ago
Click to expand...


Anything to fit your warped ideology.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong  "texture"?    obviously you never met henna.    There are other possibilities but that kid looks a bit too well---some
> nutritional deficiencies can result in the hair turning reddish.
> In some places henna is used to ensure good healthy hair----I have no idea if it works-------that child is probably a girl----see the bracelets on her wrist
> 
> 
> 
> I have met people in Africa from the hamer tribe in Ethiopia. I know what henna looks like. Thats that childs natural hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH GEE WOW -----you met Ethiopians-------they ain't the only people in the world who use Henna       Somehow you did not now that henna can come off as all kinds of different colors from bright red to deep black------how come you did not know that fact?      It is also used in some ----interesting ceremonies--------lots of girls get smeared with the stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said they were the only ones that used henna?  I said I have seen it up close. The texture has nothing to do with the color. The childs hair has no henna on it. If it does I want you to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why did you say that the color is not henna?      you lied---AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there is no henna on the childs hair. What proof do you have that there is henna on the childs hair?
Click to expand...


what proof do you have that you are not a pile of shit??


Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me were I lied first. You claimed I said 2K years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Show me thousands of years ago. Ha ha ha. All these blacks came from Africa and suddenly India became this amazing civilization.  Gawd you are so friggin dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? You lied? Show me where I said 2K years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie,must repeating what you said, which you lied about. So you have nothing?
> 
> Let's go,evidence of blacks migrating to India, going once, going twice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that  Asclepias---can simply TELL us when the great   migration of Africans   first POPULATED AND MADE
> HINDU CULTURE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \]
> 
> Probably in the neighborhood of 60k-70K years ago
Click to expand...


oh----ok     prehistoric ------no one ----at that time so much as had language.     The brain evolved since that time.    You might as well discuss the issue of when  turtles showed up in
France---as an  ISSUE


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me were I lied first. You claimed I said 2K years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Show me thousands of years ago. Ha ha ha. All these blacks came from Africa and suddenly India became this amazing civilization.  Gawd you are so friggin dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? You lied? Show me where I said 2K years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie,must repeating what you said, which you lied about. So you have nothing?
> 
> Let's go,evidence of blacks migrating to India, going once, going twice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that  Asclepias---can simply TELL us when the great   migration of Africans   first POPULATED AND MADE
> HINDU CULTURE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably in the neighborhood of 60k-70K years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Indians all turned black about 60,000 years ago?  And before that they were what?  Boy that's some fast evolution.  One second you're not black, and the next you are.  There is evidence of humans in India going back about half a million years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

National geographic did a special on "the face of Jesus", it was based on science and the DNA and fossil skull bones at the time, here is what they came up with, doesn't look black at all:






Looks like your typical Middle Eastern Jew today.   Case closed.  The Hebrews weren't black.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have met people in Africa from the hamer tribe in Ethiopia. I know what henna looks like. Thats that childs natural hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH GEE WOW -----you met Ethiopians-------they ain't the only people in the world who use Henna       Somehow you did not now that henna can come off as all kinds of different colors from bright red to deep black------how come you did not know that fact?      It is also used in some ----interesting ceremonies--------lots of girls get smeared with the stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said they were the only ones that used henna?  I said I have seen it up close. The texture has nothing to do with the color. The childs hair has no henna on it. If it does I want you to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why did you say that the color is not henna?      you lied---AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there is no henna on the childs hair. What proof do you have that there is henna on the childs hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what proof do you have that you are not a pile of shit??
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Show me thousands of years ago. Ha ha ha. All these blacks came from Africa and suddenly India became this amazing civilization.  Gawd you are so friggin dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? You lied? Show me where I said 2K years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie,must repeating what you said, which you lied about. So you have nothing?
> 
> Let's go,evidence of blacks migrating to India, going once, going twice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that  Asclepias---can simply TELL us when the great   migration of Africans   first POPULATED AND MADE
> HINDU CULTURE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \]
> 
> Probably in the neighborhood of 60k-70K years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----ok     prehistoric ------no one ----at that time so much as had language.     The brain evolved since that time.    You might as well discuss the issue of when  turtles showed up in
> France---as an  ISSUE
Click to expand...

Like always you fail when you try your hand at anthropology and other sciences. Homo Sapiens brain is exactly the same as it was 70K years ago. 75K years ago they were practicing religion so what makes you think they had no language?


----------



## Asclepias

Indians didnt turn Black. They were already Black as I pointed out in the link proving the gene for Black skin is millions of years old. To help you out, millions is more than thousands.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH GEE WOW -----you met Ethiopians-------they ain't the only people in the world who use Henna       Somehow you did not now that henna can come off as all kinds of different colors from bright red to deep black------how come you did not know that fact?      It is also used in some ----interesting ceremonies--------lots of girls get smeared with the stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they were the only ones that used henna?  I said I have seen it up close. The texture has nothing to do with the color. The childs hair has no henna on it. If it does I want you to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why did you say that the color is not henna?      you lied---AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there is no henna on the childs hair. What proof do you have that there is henna on the childs hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what proof do you have that you are not a pile of shit??
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok what? You lied? Show me where I said 2K years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie,must repeating what you said, which you lied about. So you have nothing?
> 
> Let's go,evidence of blacks migrating to India, going once, going twice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that  Asclepias---can simply TELL us when the great   migration of Africans   first POPULATED AND MADE
> HINDU CULTURE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \]
> 
> Probably in the neighborhood of 60k-70K years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----ok     prehistoric ------no one ----at that time so much as had language.     The brain evolved since that time.    You might as well discuss the issue of when  turtles showed up in
> France---as an  ISSUE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like always you fail when you try your hand at anthropology and other sciences. Homo Sapiens brain is exactly the same as it was 70K years ago. 75K years ago they were practicing religion so what makes you think they had no language?
Click to expand...


wrong-----the brain has evolved-----you got a link to the religions of man  75,000 years ago?       and for the "FACT"
that the brain of man was "exactly the same"  75000
years ago as it is today? .            ---keep it simple-----
if you get me the link for 50,000  years ago that will be enough for me


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they were the only ones that used henna?  I said I have seen it up close. The texture has nothing to do with the color. The childs hair has no henna on it. If it does I want you to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why did you say that the color is not henna?      you lied---AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there is no henna on the childs hair. What proof do you have that there is henna on the childs hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what proof do you have that you are not a pile of shit??
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie,must repeating what you said, which you lied about. So you have nothing?
> 
> Let's go,evidence of blacks migrating to India, going once, going twice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that  Asclepias---can simply TELL us when the great   migration of Africans   first POPULATED AND MADE
> HINDU CULTURE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \]
> 
> Probably in the neighborhood of 60k-70K years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----ok     prehistoric ------no one ----at that time so much as had language.     The brain evolved since that time.    You might as well discuss the issue of when  turtles showed up in
> France---as an  ISSUE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like always you fail when you try your hand at anthropology and other sciences. Homo Sapiens brain is exactly the same as it was 70K years ago. 75K years ago they were practicing religion so what makes you think they had no language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong-----the brain has evolved-----you got a link to the religions of man  75,000 years ago?       and for the "FACT"
> that the brain of man was "exactly the same"  75000
> years ago as it is today? .            ---keep it simple-----
> if you get me the link for 50,000  years ago that will be enough for me
Click to expand...

Sorry but I'm right. Please provide a link to show the brain has evolved.

African Carved Python Head May Be Oldest Religious Object Fox News

"
A startling discovery of 70,000-year-old artifacts and a python's head carved of stone appears to represent the first known human rituals.

Scientists had thought human intelligence had not evolved the capacity to perform group rituals until perhaps 40,000 years ago."


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> National geographic did a special on "the face of Jesus", it was based on science and the DNA and fossil skull bones at the time, here is what they came up with, doesn't look black at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your typical Middle Eastern Jew today.   Case closed.  The Hebrews weren't black.


Looks like mulatto guy to me. The Hebrews were Black.





BBC News - Lost Jewish tribe found in Zimbabwe 

"They have a common ancestor who geneticists say lived about 3,000 years ago somewhere in north Arabia, which is the time of Moses and Aaron when the Jewish priesthood started.""


----------



## thanatos144

So Obama has his own ground team working against Bibi in Israel. What a ignorant petty little man. Only a jew hating fuck goes against a staunch ally and sides with the enemy


----------



## Asclepias

Try again rosie.

BBC News Sci Tech Were Egyptians the first scribes 

"The earliest writing ever seen may have been discovered in southern Egypt. The hieroglyphics record linen and oil deliveries made over 5,000 years ago.

The find challenges the widely-held belief that the first people to write were the Sumerians of Mesopotamia (modern-day Iraq) sometime before 3000 BC."

Either way both civilizations were founded by Blacks so it really makes no difference.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Try again rosie.
> 
> BBC News Sci Tech Were Egyptians the first scribes
> 
> "The earliest writing ever seen may have been discovered in southern Egypt. The hieroglyphics record linen and oil deliveries made over 5,000 years ago.
> 
> The find challenges the widely-held belief that the first people to write were the Sumerians of Mesopotamia (modern-day Iraq) sometime before 3000 BC."
> 
> Either way both civilizations were founded by Blacks so it really makes no difference.



lol       oh ---right-------yes really clever ----the SUMERIANS
were "black"  ------but suddenly all  WHITED OUT------how long ago was that?    I forgot the date---something like  1800
years ago? -----and the "MUTATION"  suddenly hit all of Egypt at the same time


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> Try again rosie.
> 
> BBC News Sci Tech Were Egyptians the first scribes
> 
> "The earliest writing ever seen may have been discovered in southern Egypt. The hieroglyphics record linen and oil deliveries made over 5,000 years ago.
> 
> The find challenges the widely-held belief that the first people to write were the Sumerians of Mesopotamia (modern-day Iraq) sometime before 3000 BC."
> 
> Either way both civilizations were founded by Blacks so it really makes no difference.


Shut the fuck up about your stupid color issues!!!! Believe what hate you want but put it in the appropriate thread ! You are a racist ignorant fucking troll who doesn't know shit about anything! We all see this ! The only one here who thinks your right is you! So do us all of  shut fuck up about shit that has nothing to do with the thread!


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again rosie.
> 
> BBC News Sci Tech Were Egyptians the first scribes
> 
> "The earliest writing ever seen may have been discovered in southern Egypt. The hieroglyphics record linen and oil deliveries made over 5,000 years ago.
> 
> The find challenges the widely-held belief that the first people to write were the Sumerians of Mesopotamia (modern-day Iraq) sometime before 3000 BC."
> 
> Either way both civilizations were founded by Blacks so it really makes no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol       oh ---right-------yes really clever ----the SUMERIANS
> were "black"  ------but suddenly all  WHITED OUT------how long ago was that?    I forgot the date---something like  1800
> years ago? -----and the "MUTATION"  suddenly hit all of Egypt at the same time
Click to expand...

Yes. the Sumerians were Black. Do you have evidence they were not Black?  Do have evidence they were white?


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again rosie.
> 
> BBC News Sci Tech Were Egyptians the first scribes
> 
> "The earliest writing ever seen may have been discovered in southern Egypt. The hieroglyphics record linen and oil deliveries made over 5,000 years ago.
> 
> The find challenges the widely-held belief that the first people to write were the Sumerians of Mesopotamia (modern-day Iraq) sometime before 3000 BC."
> 
> Either way both civilizations were founded by Blacks so it really makes no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up about your stupid color issues!!!! Believe what hate you want but put it in the appropriate thread ! You are a racist ignorant fucking troll who doesn't know shit about anything! We all see this ! The only one here who thinks your right is you! So do us all of  shut fuck up about shit that has nothing to do with the thread!
Click to expand...

You seem stressed. Sorry but the answer is no. If my posts make you emotional close your eyes.


----------



## mudwhistle

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
Click to expand...

Jesus was the son of Mary and if you can prove that she was a descendant of Black Egyptians.....go for it.


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus was the son of Mary and if you can prove that she was a descendant of Black Egyptians.....go for it.
Click to expand...

Who told you she was Egyptian? I know you didnt hear that from me. I want you to prove Jesus was white. Go for it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist blacks hate whites so much that make believe that Jesus was black because he had curly hair.
> 
> They are so hateful that they refuse to pray to a white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was Black. Who told he was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus was the son of Mary and if you can prove that she was a descendant of Black Egyptians.....go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you she was Egyptian? I know you didnt hear that from me. I want you to prove Jesus was white. Go for it.
Click to expand...

I don't think it matters. You seem to think Moses was black and so must Jesus be black. They aren't even part of the same family tree. Jacob was the father of Hebrews, not Moses. Moses was just dark enough to pass for an Egyptian, but it also didn't hurt that all of that Sun and sand helped people tan.
I think your skin color is dependent on where you were born and your genealogy, but even a Russian can become dark if he lives most of his life in Central Africa. Iranians are Aryans, which means they're white. We are all related, but since the fall of the tower of Babel we have been separated into tribes with common languages. Where your language is derived from is usually what tribe you belong to. Jesus spoke several languages but the language spoken by most of that day was Aramaic which was the language of Judea, which was the language spoken by Judah a descendant of Jacob and included King David, King Solomon and so forth. That is the indication of what tribe he belonged to.


----------



## Coyote

*This thread has taken a jaunt around Robin Hood's Barn...and though the diversion is fascinating, let's get back to the topic: Obama, Mossad, etc. *


----------



## thanatos144

I wonder why the media isnt covering a administration that blatantly put forward this lie


----------



## RandomVariable

thanatos144 said:


> I wonder why the media isnt covering a administration that blatantly put forward this lie


Deflategate


----------



## thanatos144

RandomVariable said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why the media isnt covering a administration that blatantly put forward this lie
> 
> 
> 
> Deflategate
Click to expand...

That is saxd because it is mostly true


----------



## Kondor3

Asclepias said:


> Yes. the Sumerians were Black. Do you have evidence they were not Black?  Do have evidence they were white?


All of the surviving stone-art and clay tablet-art portray Babylonians and Sumerians as having White -like features.

The genetic stock of the region is also White in nature, and these people are an admixture of those same Babylonians and Sumerians, and subsequent genetic encounters.

Being an atypical, near-fanatical Black Power advocate, if you told me that the genetic stock of the Congo was Black, I'd ask for a second opinion.

You cannot ask our colleagues to prove that the Sumerians were not Black, (1) in light of surviving art and genetic stocks, and (2) it is illogical to attempt to prove a negative.

You, on the other hand, have made the assertion that the Sumerians were Black - a positive to be proven, rather than a negative.

If you have not done so already, you may proceed to serve-up _decisive_ and _authoritative_ proof of your assertion, whenever you're ready.


----------



## Coyote

*And now back to the topic.*


----------



## Kondor3

Coyote said:


> *And now back to the topic.*


Sorry... I saw the earlier caution, but had a premature 'senior moment'... mea culpa.


----------

